# auch kleinen Kindern was vernünftiges kaufen oder aufbauen.



## KHUJAND (12. März 2008)

nur dann hat der nachwuchs spass an der sache.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. März 2008)

Sehr schön

So gehört sich das...aber woher habt ihr das gute Wetter, oder ist das Bild schon älter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (13. März 2008)

Mein Sohn vor 2 Jahren, bei seiner ersten Tour über 20km in Vorarlberg.
Jetzt ist er 8 und fährt ein Cube Team 240 das er im Gelände bis aufs letzte ausreizt.




Zur Kommunion bekommt er einen Fullface Helm  

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## tokessa (13. März 2008)

Geil hätte auch gerne was zum posten aber meine blagen sind zu faul zum biken


----------



## Pipi (13. März 2008)

>



@Khujand: Cooles bike, kannst Du mal den Aufbau posten. Rahmengröße und so? Wäre echt nett. 
Unsere Tochter jetzt grad 7 fährt seit 2 Jahren das Cube Team 200 (wie oben). Nun hat unser Kleiner (grad 5) auch entdeckt, dass er schon draufpasst=>Unsere Große braucht ein Neues! Und zwar fix (meint sie!!)! Gestern haben wir das Bergamont team junior in 24 Zoll gesehen. Scheint ein relativ kompakter Rahmen zu sein, die Gabel bekommt man auch zum funktionieren, denke ich. Blöd ist halt die 3-Fach-Kurbel - ich denke, da werd ich das kleine und große KB abmachen und dafür hinten eine Kasette mit "Pizzablech" montieren. Ich freu mich schon!!

Grüße,
Pipi


----------



## stivinix (13. März 2008)

Hier ist der ultimative Thread zum Thema Aufbau eines Kinderbikes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177347


----------



## KHUJAND (13. März 2008)

u. ein sehr erfolgreiches rennen hat mein kleiner  (mitlerweile 7j.) 
auch schon hinter sich.  
beim letztjährigen "möhnesee kids-race"  ist er 2´ter in seiner alters klasse bis 10 j. geworden.
da war er gerade mal 6 jahre,- u. somit der jüngste starter.
ich muss dazu aber ganz klaar sagen.- das es auch an den sehr schlechten rädern der anderen kindern lag.- das er so weit vorne gelandet ist.
leider müssten die kinder mit sehr schweren u.technisch schlechten bikes durch die gegend eiern.
wobei meiner ,- abging wie ein blitz...  
weil sein bike perfeckt auf ihn abgestimmt ist.
u. wenn er eines tages zu gross dafür ist,- bekommt es seine kl. schwester. 
deshalb sehe ich da in keinster weise "rausgeschmissen geld" 













 Pipi
zum rahmen:
es ist ein agent-orange alu rahmen.
mit einer rock-shox pilot gabel .-in einem holm habe ich die feder entfernt.
24 zoll laufräder mit leicht profilerten reifen.
mit einem bequemen dirt sattel (ist sehr wichtig)
magura julie scheibenbremsen ,- am anfang nur hinten. 
hab die vordere bremse erst mal fehlen lassen,- nachdem er ein paar mal vorne zu feste gezogen hat, u. übern lenker gegangen ist.
mitlereweile hat er auch eine vodererbremse.
zum antrieb:
vorne ist ein 38er kettenblatt mit einer unteren führungsrolle
 hinten ist eine 9fach rennrad cassette mit einem shimano 105er schaltwerk.
breite pedalen sind auch wichtig.


----------



## cdF600 (13. März 2008)

Alles sehr schön.
Aber leider sind an den Kinderbikes z.T. echte Murksteile verbaut.
Mal eine Frage zum Gabeltuning. Habe bei den Rädern meiner Töchter (Zwillinge) auch mal versucht die Gabel zu tunen. Nach entfernen der Feder in einer Gabelseite federte die Gabel leider nicht mehr richtig aus.
Mit beiden Federn entspricht das ganze eher einer schweren Starrgabel (zumindest bei dem Gewicht der Kinder). Bringt das Entfernen der Elastomere, die auf einer Seite in den Federn stecken, was? Keine Ahnung wozu die da sind (angeblich für die Dämpfung). Wie könnte ich denn die Federgabel noch einigermaßen zum Funktionieren bringen? Hat da einer eine Idee?


----------



## cdF600 (13. März 2008)

Du hast mich missverstanden.
Auf der einen Seite stecken in den Federn so Kunststoffpfropfen.
Sehen aus wie Elastomere. Bringt das was wenn ich die einfach entferne?

Die Tauchrohre bewegen sich schon in den Buchsen wenn ich (ca78kg)mich auf das Rad setze. Bei den Kids (ca28kg) tut sich da halt fast gar nichts.

Wie schon erwähnt, habe ich schon versucht das Federungsverhalten sensibler zu gestalten indem ich auf einer Seite die Feder komplett entfernt habe. Das war aber dann wohl zu viel des guten. Die Gabel hat nicht mehr ganz ausgefedert.

Werde mal versuchen die Federn zu bearbeiten.
Wo könnte man denn weichere Federn bekommen?


----------



## Pipi (13. März 2008)

@khujand: Was wieg denn der Spass? Das AB ist sicher nicht der leichteste Rahmen, oder? Was mich eigentlich am meisten interessiert, ist der LRS, ich denke es ist ziemlich schwierig, angemessen leichte 24er Felgen zu bekommen. Ich denke, wir  werden das Bergamont nehmen und dann tunen. Als erste werde ich die Hörnchen abmachen! 

Grüße,

Pipi


----------



## alöx (13. März 2008)

Pipi schrieb:


> @khujand: Was wieg denn der Spass? Das AB ist sicher nicht der leichteste Rahmen, oder? Was mich eigentlich am meisten interessiert, ist der LRS, ich denke es ist ziemlich schwierig, angemessen leichte 24er Felgen zu bekommen. Ich denke, wir  werden das Bergamont nehmen und dann tunen. Als erste werde ich die Hörnchen abmachen!
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Pipi



Singletrack oder Rhyno Lite von Sun sollten da doch das richtige sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (13. März 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. ein sehr erfolgreiches rennen hat mein kleiner  (mitlerweile 7j.)
> auch schon hinter sich.
> beim letztjährigen "möhnesee kids-race"  ist er 2´ter in seiner alters klasse bis 10 j. geworden.
> da war er gerade mal 6 jahre,- u. somit der jüngste starter.
> ...



Nicht dass das dazu führen soll seine Kinder mit schlchten Rädern aus zu statten, aber wie beliebt íst dein Sohn seit dem "Erfolg" bei seinen Kollegen? Wenn´s doch so sehr am Rad gelegen hat? Kinder können da ja sehr nett drauf reagieren....


----------



## czippi (13. März 2008)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Du hast mich missverstanden.
> Auf der einen Seite stecken in den Federn so Kunststoffpfropfen.
> Sehen aus wie Elastomere. Bringt das was wenn ich die einfach entferne?
> 
> ...



Hi!
So, ich als Initiator dieser Rubrik anbet: Danke,danke  ) 
habe genau dieses Thema auch beim Vorbereiten des 24er-Bikes meines Sohnes.
Hat eine RST Omni Gabel verbaut.
Auseinandergebaut, alles entfettet/gereinigt und neu gefettet.
Dann kamen versch. Versuche: eine Feder, 2Federn, mit u ohne Elastomere.
Genau wie Du beschieben hast: wenn nur eine Feder montiert ist, dann federt die Gabel nicht mehr voll aus.
aber: man könnte das auch als Negativfederweg durchgehen lassen. Denn wenn das Rad angehoben wird, kommt die Gabel doch raus, oder?
Also ich sehe das eher als Vorteil. Aber ich muß erstmal abwarten. Der Bengel wird im Mai 7 und bekommt dann das Rad geschenkt.
Recht hast Du mit der Aussage, daß die Gabel in keinster Weise sensibel reagiert. Vielleicht kann man das mit weniger zähflüssigem Fett beeinflussen.Aber: woher nehmen???
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Grüße, MIcha


----------



## Pipi (14. März 2008)

czippi schrieb:


> Hi!
> So, ich als Initiator dieser Rubrik anbet: Danke,danke  )
> ...


czippi; Du bist unser Held! Der unserer Kurzen natürlich auch! !
Im Ernst: Ich bin auchs sehr gespannt auf die Gabel im Bergamont unserer Tochter. Ich hoffe, man bekommt sie zum einfedern!
G!
Pipi


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2008)

GT Arrowhead meiner Tochter (13 Jahre). Endlich ein Bike mit dem Sie fahren will. 12,3 kg, Komponenten hat Sie selbst ausgesucht.



Jetzt ist nur die Kleine (11 Jahre) neidisch, Sie fährt ein Ideal MTB (14 kg). Noch passt die Größe und Sie hat auch noch ein 24" Rennrad zum ausweichen.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Nicht dass das dazu führen soll seine Kinder mit schlchten Rädern aus zu statten, aber wie beliebt íst dein Sohn seit dem "Erfolg" bei seinen Kollegen? Wenn´s doch so sehr am Rad gelegen hat? Kinder können da ja sehr nett drauf reagieren....



Tommi
 ne da gabs/gibt´s keine probleme.





 seinem besten freund habe ich ein ähnliches MTB aufgebaut.
da gibt es keine anfeindungen.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2008)

@Pipi  werde nach her mal das A-B wiegen... ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2008)

@czippi 
 es liegt an der RST  
nimm doch ne leichte cc gable evtl. rock-shox o.ä. die lassen sich poroblemlos tunen.
 gibts doch mitlerweile gebraucht sehr günstig. 


(als sich mit der rst rumzuschlagen)


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei 20 Zoll?????
> 
> Wenn man sowas verbaut hat, hilft nur zerlegen und Federn abschleifen usw. - oder man baut eine Starrgabel ein.
> 
> ...



genau solche gabeln meine ich,- dannn besser garkeine.


----------



## czippi (14. März 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @czippi
> es liegt an der RST
> nimm doch ne leichte cc gable evtl. rock-shox o.ä. die lassen sich poroblemlos tunen.
> gibts doch mitlerweile gebraucht sehr günstig.
> ...



Gibts die denn in 24" wie Sand am Meer bei ebay? Werde mal nachsehen.
Eiene 26er-Gabel verbauen? Dann passen die Halter der V-Brake nicht mehr, oder? Auf Scheibe umzurüsten ist mir nämlich zu aufwändig.
Ich habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrung bezüglich der Normen,Maße etc.
Im Moment ist in dem Bike (ein Lakes Alu-Rahmen v. Meinhövel Gelsenkirchen-Buer, könntest Du vielleicht kennen) ein Konus-Vorbau (kein Ahead) verbaut. Paßt denn in das Steeurrohr die ganze Ahead-Mimik (Steuersatz)?
Grüße, czippi


----------



## elsepe (14. März 2008)

oder du baust deinem kleinen einen 29er verschnitt auf. argumente siehe unterforum 29er. hinten ein 20er laufrad und vorn 24er


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> oder du baust deinem kleinen einen 29er verschnitt auf. argumente siehe unterforum 29er. hinten ein 20er laufrad und vorn 24er



WAA


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2008)

czippi schrieb:


> Gibts die denn in 24" wie Sand am Meer bei ebay? Werde mal nachsehen.
> Eiene 26er-Gabel verbauen? Dann passen die Halter der V-Brake nicht mehr, oder? Auf Scheibe umzurüsten ist mir nämlich zu aufwändig.
> Ich habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrung bezüglich der Normen,Maße etc.
> Im Moment ist in dem Bike (ein Lakes Alu-Rahmen v. Meinhövel Gelsenkirchen-Buer, könntest Du vielleicht kennen) ein Konus-Vorbau (kein Ahead) verbaut. Paßt denn in das Steeurrohr die ganze Ahead-Mimik (Steuersatz)?
> Grüße, czippi



czippi
 verstehe aber trotz dem nicht warum du die anderen beiden threads aufgemacht hast ?


----------



## elsepe (14. März 2008)

@khujand

ach ne die dinger heissen ja dann 69er(k.a. wieso) hinten 26er vorn 28er

seb


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. März 2008)

hier der fuhrpark von tochter und sohn. das erste rennen haben auch schon beide hinter sich (im rahmen des schinderhannesmarathon 2007).
für 2008 sind das kidsrennen beim schinderhannesmarathon und in willingen fest eingeplant 














größere bilder im album

mfg
frank


----------



## Peter K (15. März 2008)

Hier ein 26" aufgebaut für meinen Sohnemann. 10 Jahre, 145cm, 37 Kg
Rahmen Ghost, Gabel Magura Asgaard, Kurbel und Schaltwerk Deore, Bremsen LX V-Brake, LRS: Nabe xt, DT comp, DT 4.1


----------



## Pipi (16. März 2008)

@ihr gabeltuner:
an dem neuen Bergamont meiner Tochter ist eine Suntourgabel dran, grundsätzlich ist die ganz okay, bei einfedern ruckelt sie nicht, aber insgesamt ist sie zu hart. Ich habe aber keinen Plan, wie man die Gabel öffnet. Links ist keine Feder drin, rechts ist ein Knopf für die Vorspannung. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich den Vorspannungknopf ab bekomme um "dahinter" zu gucken?
Ach, ich mach morgen mal ein Foto!

Grüße,

Pipi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2008)

@ liebe leute.
 ich frag einfach mal in die runde ,- 
aber müssen diese seltsamen hörnchen noch ans bike ? 
 ich meine ,- nutzen eure kids die auch ?
ich persönlich finde sie  hässlich,- dazu schwer,- u. sehr gefährlich bei stürzen... 

ansonsten DANKE ich euch für eure beteiligung hier im Thread.

@Pipi 
 die suntor  federgabel  ist ansich nicht schlecht,- aber von hause aus sehr stramm. 

schau halt mal rein,- ob man (frau) sie noch tunen kann.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2008)

hier mal das bike von dem besten freund  meines sohnes.
 welches ich aus div. aussortierten teilen sehr günstig für ihn aufbauen konnte.
(einige teile: gabel,- kurbel usw. wurden ihm  von 100%bike geschenkt)






der junge ist 12 jahre.


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. März 2008)

Meine Tochter nutzt Ihre Hörnchen Recht oft. Zum einen bein Bergauffahren und zum anderen wenn Sie mit Ihrer Schwester unterwegs ist, die fährt Rennrad.
Und da wir ja auch mit den rädern in Urlaub fahren hat Sie mit Hörnchen mehr Griffpositionen, was auch langen Touren von Vorteil ist.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. März 2008)

also mein sohn nutzt die hörnchen auch sehr oft, gerade wenn wir bergauf fahren.
verletzungsgefahr sehe ich keine. ich fahre seit 1989 mtb, dass sich einer beim sturz an den hörnchen verletzt hat ist mir unbekannt. 
zudem gehören an ein mtb mit flatbar hörnchen, basta  

mfg
frank


----------



## tedeschino (16. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe meinem Sohn (6 Jahre) ein Cube 200 gekauft und komplett umgebaut.
Die Felgen habe ich von schwarz auf Alu umgeschliffen und poliert.
Mit Deore Naben umgespeicht (vorne radial).
Das Deore Schaltwerk abgeschliffen, gefräst,industriegelagerte Schaltröllchen und ebenfalls poliert.
Maxxis Reifen, gekürzter Race Face Lenker, Vorbau Sattel,Sattelstütze, Zahnkranz (deore LX) und Kette ausgetauscht.
Immerhin 1 Kg leichter und gute 70 Std Arbeit.
Na ja, ob er das so braucht?
Dem Vater freut es wenigstens!






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## czippi (16. März 2008)

Hi Tedeshino!
Saubere Arbeit  
 Es ist so, wie Du schreibst: "ob er's braucht? Aber den Vater freuts! "
Ich kenn das von mir auch. So einen Aufwand wie Du würde ich nicht unternehmen aber ordentlich eingestellt, gut geschmiert und mit dem Touch individuellen Stylings/Liebe zum Detail kommt man als Vater gut an bei seinem Nachwuchs. 
Wie soll ich meinem Sohn sonst verklickern, daß es Spaß macht sich auf dem Bike die Berge "hochzuschinden", wenn ich mit einem tollen MTB unterwegs bin und er auf einem Drahtesel, den er "so lala" findet.
Vom ersten Puki (12") über sein Lakes (16") und zur Zeit Specialized (20") (und bald Lakes 24") wurden alle Fahrräder optimal eingestellt und gut gewartet. Kleinigkeiten wurden optimiert und er wurde in diese Maßnahmen meist einbezogen. Dadurch hat er die Fahräder auch immer zu schätzen gewußt. Ich habe es nur 1..2x erlebt, daß er das Bike hingeschmissen hat 
(und die Grunde lagen in allg. schlechter Tageslaune)
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
der Nachwuchs honoriert es mit Spaß an der Sache. Und meist werden diese Bikes auch ordentlich zum Biken mit dem Daddy benutzt, statt nur vor den Kumpels zu posen.
Und: Boris Becker hat  auch nicht mit Holzschlägern bis zum Durchbruch gespielt und das Kart von Michael Schumacher war bestimmt kein Leih-Kart von der heimischen Kart-Bahn. 

schönen Abend noch, Micha


----------



## masta2006 (17. März 2008)

das deore schaltwerk ist der hammer, haste das selber gemacht? gruss


----------



## tokessa (17. März 2008)

Geht mich ja nix an aber Du kaufst Deinem sohn ein Lakes ? Hatte selber mal eins ein paar tage als ich noch unwissend war. Das ist der größte schrott wo gibt lebensgefährlich. Ich würd da keines meiner kinder draufsetzen aber ist ja nur ein tip von meiner seite. Meinhövel kenn ich is nicht so der knaller. Das mit dem schaltwerk hast Du sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## czippi (17. März 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Geht mich ja nix an aber Du kaufst Deinem sohn ein Lakes ? Hatte selber mal eins ein paar tage als ich noch unwissend war. Das ist der größte schrott wo gibt lebensgefährlich. Ich würd da keines meiner kinder draufsetzen aber ist ja nur ein tip von meiner seite. Meinhövel kenn ich is nicht so der knaller. .



Hi!
Das Lakes hab ich sehr günstig von einem Freund bekommen. Habe es komplett renoviert. Sooo lebensgefährlich isses ja nicht gerade.
Meinhövel ist nicht so der Knaller? -> das ist eher milde ausgedrückt  
Gruß, Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (17. März 2008)

Wir verstehen uns


----------



## tedeschino (17. März 2008)

masta2006 schrieb:


> das deore schaltwerk ist der hammer, haste das selber gemacht? gruss



Ja,
es war vorher schwarz.
War eine Menge Schleifarbeit.
Was man nicht auf dem Bild sieht ist, daß ich ihm hinten auch noch eine dreieckige Vertiefung gefräst habe.
Das Gewicht hat es allerdings nicht reduziert.
Das Auge radelt halt mit


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2008)

tedeschino 
 tolle arbeit das ges. bike ist sehr schön ! ! !


----------



## Pipi (25. März 2008)

Hallo Freunde der Kinderbikes!
Nein, ich mein nicht die BMXer...!
Um die Gabel meiner Tochter aufzuschrauben brauch ich folgendes Teil:




Leider finde ich keinen Shop, der sowas hat!
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gracias!
Pipi


----------



## hoeckle (25. März 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nur dann hat der nachwuchs spass an der sache.


 
der junge mann hat style... ein TL edge, wird er schon mit dem classicvirus infiziert?  

hier was von der letzten ausfahrt. da hat wohl papi seine teilekiste geleert...


----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2008)

"ZU GEIL"  mit der AMP ,-  wie hast du das hinbekommen...  



DANKE hoeckle: 
 das mit dem "style" werd ich ihm sagen.-
 den "edge" fährt er nur mit kinnschutz.- da es an dem tag so heiss war,- auch mal ohne.



@Pipi 
 Die verlinkung klappt nicht ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (26. März 2008)

Gerne geschehen...

Ist aber nicht meines. Stand im Radständer neben unseren Kisten.





Das im Vordergrund hat der Meine, damals an ihn angepasst, von 10 bis 12 gefahren. Das Problem an den meisten Kinderrädern ist meiner Meinung weniger die Funktion der Teile, als vielmehr das Gewicht. Sein vorheriges wog so knapp 14 Kilo bei 40 Kilo Körpergewicht und es war ein einziger Jammer mit ihm loszufahren. Nach dem Wechsel auf das Merlin waren anstandslos und freudige 40 Kilometer drin... Und es lag nicht an dem Wissen um das bewegte, sondern einzig an den eingesparten 5,3 Kilo...

Und nachdem die Barriere im Kopf weg ist, fährt er jetzt sein eigenes 13,5 KG Fully, zwar lieber mit Fullface und abwärts, aber ansonsten ebenso anstandslos...


----------



## nationrider (26. März 2008)

tipp: für fahranfänger(innen) gibt es eine gute alternative zu pukybikes und co. zum beispiel dieses specialized hot rock in 16".





fährt mein sohn seit seinem 3ten geburtstag also jetzt schon über ein jahr 
und zwar ohne probleme (außer kettenblattschutz). und kosten tut es
auch nicht mehr als ein pukyrad (ca. 150)


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (27. März 2008)

nur so geht es  
die tochter eines freundes und meine sind 4 wochen auseinander. sie bekamen mit 3,5 ihre ersten "richtigen" räder. die vom freund auch das speci in 16 zoll, meine tochter das scott radikal 160. 
vor allem der wiederverkauf war ein gedicht. meine tochter hatte das rad zu weihnachten bekommen und im sommer hatte ich schon drei leute auf der warteliste die ständig nervten, ob ich nicht endlich ein neues rad kaufen wollte  

mfg
frank


----------



## tokessa (27. März 2008)

Macht schon was her wobei ich sagen muß das die Pucky räder auch sehr gut sind. Auch vom wiederverkaufswert her.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. März 2008)

@ hoeckle 
 gibt es für das Merlin kein fetteres schloss ??? 
( das du es überhaupt abschliesst)  



@nationrider
 recht hast du,- u. coool sieht es alle male aus.


----------



## Pipi (27. März 2008)

@khujand:
Nun...: Ist jemand von Euch im Besitz von so was?
G!



Pipi schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Kinderbikes!
> Nein, ich mein nicht die BMXer...!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. März 2008)

Pipi schrieb:


> @khujand:
> Nun...: Ist jemand von Euch im Besitz von so was?
> G!



nee Pipi ich nicht ... sorry  
frag doch bitte direckt hier an--> Herstellerforen  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=185

hab dort immer prompt hilfe bekommen...


----------



## guese (13. April 2008)

so hier mal das neue bike von meinem kleinen CC-Racer )9 Jahre alt. An dem Rad fehlen noch die Pedale Shimano 540.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2008)

auch einen art den nachwuchs auf DownHill  zu  trimmen.
dummerweise habe ich (ausnachmsweise) keinen helm dabei gehabt.
 weil es so spontan war





gut das meine frau davon nix mitbekommen hat.  




PS: @guese
Sehr schön aufgebaut,- u klasse farbe. 

 kettenstrebenschutz fehlt auch .


----------



## czippi (15. April 2008)

Moin!
Die Abfahrt kenn ich, komme auch aus'm Pott (GE)
Spätestens bei der CTF im Sept. gehts da wieder runter.
Grüße, czippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (15. April 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dummerweise habe ich (ausnachmsweise) keinen helm dabei gehabt.
> weil es so spontan war



so spontan das ganz zufällig ein kamerateam an der halde stand,
ja nee is kla....


----------



## Kint (20. April 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "ZU GEIL"  mit der AMP ,-  wie hast du das hinbekommen...



die amp gabs in einer 20" version, für liegeräder ? oder wars 24" ? irgendsowas. es gab sie auf jeden fall für kleinere räder als 26"  ganz offiziell ab werk. aber seeeeelten....


----------



## popeye (23. April 2008)

guese schrieb:


> so hier mal das neue bike von meinem kleinen CC-Racer )9 Jahre alt. An dem Rad fehlen noch die Pedale Shimano 540.



Welche Kurbel hast Du da montiert und welche Kurbellänge ist das? 

Gruss, Popeye


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (5. Mai 2008)

Hey das find ich cool dass ihr euren Kleinen Bikes aufbaut.
Wenns bei mir mal so weit ist werd ich meinen Kids auch ein exclusives Wunschbike aufbauen, aber das dauert noch bisschen (hoffentlich)


----------



## masta2006 (7. Mai 2008)

Pipi schrieb:


> @khujand:
> Nun...: Ist jemand von Euch im Besitz von so was?
> G!



Ja, die für Suntour Gabeln, sowas habe ich noch in mengen!


----------



## Pipi (7. Mai 2008)

@masta: Ich hab schon ein solches Ding organisiert (Danke KILROY), leider ist das (Innendurchmesser MIT Nocken ~25,8 mm OHNE Nocken ~29,4 mm) zu groß. Es scheint die Teile sowohl für 26er als auch für 24er zu geben. 
Wenn Du so was hättest: PM!

Grüße,
Pipi


----------



## gmozi (9. Mai 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> tipp: für fahranfänger(innen) gibt es eine gute alternative zu pukybikes und co. zum beispiel dieses specialized hot rock in 16".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wer betätigt die Bremse für ihn? Er selbst wird da wohl kaum dran kommen ...


----------



## moselbock (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Sohn fährt seit ca.8 Wochen ein Haibike ( Hai Rookie ) 20 " 
Link: http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?hai_rookie_20

Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es könnte natürlich noch etwas leichter sein, aber fürs erste...


----------



## bugxx (18. Mai 2008)

Mein Sohn (jetzt 5 1/2 Jahre alt) fährt seit einem Jahr ein serienmäßiges Felt Base 16". Das Ding scheint sich offensichtlich richtig gut fahren zu lassen, ist stabil und sieht echt gut aus. Vorher hatte er das Base in 12". Diese Bikes kann man für die Kleinen nur empfehlen und ich bin mir sicher mit soetwas machts den jungen "Ridern" einfach mehr Spaß als mit Pucky und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rr-radler (18. Mai 2008)

mit den richtigen bikes macht training spass und der erfolg stellt sich ein:
3. schinderhannes-kinder-rennen am 18.05.2008









mfg
frank


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> mit den richtigen bikes macht training spass und der erfolg stellt sich ein:
> 3. schinderhannes-kinder-rennen am 18.05.2008
> 
> 
> ...





mein reden Frank... 

 mal sehn was meiner dies jahr beim "möhnesee kids race" ausrichtet,- 
 er ist  dies jahr kaum gefahren ,- nur noch Fussball am spielen.   


PS: grüss ihn mal schön
 u. richte ihm ein paar glückwünsche von mir  (uns) aus.  

gruss
Artur


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2008)

@bugxx 

 woow


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (19. Mai 2008)

@KUHJAND

danke, ich werde BEIDE grüßen, die kleine auf platz 2 ist die schwester des "piraten" auf platz 1.
wir sind dieses jahr auch erst 2. touren gefahren, die kondition haben sie aber vom hockey. die entscheidung in emmelshausen ist am abend vorher gefallen, ein freund hatte angerufen, da er mit seiner tochter hinfahren wollte. da der hockeyspieltag meiner tochter ausgefallen ist....
war jedenfalls eine gute premiere für das bikefestival in willingen mitte juni, da starte ich samstags und die kids dann sonntags. die beste ehefrau der welt sorgt für das leibliche wohl  

mfg
frank


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (19. Mai 2008)

bugxx schrieb:


> Mein Sohn (jetzt 5 1/2 Jahre alt) fährt seit einem Jahr ein serienmäßiges Felt Base 16". Das Ding scheint sich offensichtlich richtig gut fahren zu lassen, ist stabil und sieht echt gut aus. Vorher hatte er das Base in 12". Diese Bikes kann man für die Kleinen nur empfehlen und ich bin mir sicher mit *soetwas machts den jungen "Ridern" einfach mehr Spaß als mit Pucky und *co.



und den eltern auch  

mfg
frank


----------



## jueh (20. Mai 2008)

Cool  ,
wenn ich die Bilder hier sehe freue ich mich schon, wenn der Junior so weit ist. Und dann kann ich endlich die Kinder im Anhängerdiskussion  hinter mir lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (23. Mai 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Und wer betätigt die Bremse für ihn? Er selbst wird da wohl kaum dran kommen ...



wohl selbst nie klein gewesen he?  
na wie bremst man denn in dem alter...?? richtig, lässiges heck blockieren mit der rücktrittbremse


----------



## kimkra (3. Juni 2008)

hier mal ein paar Bilder vom meinem 24" Zoll Aufbau für meinen Sohn.











kimkra


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Juni 2008)

" so muss dat "!  kimkra    
jungs in dem alter brauchen was "coooles" u. nicht so was ähnliches wie papa´s CC bike.


PS: geht die kette nicht ab u. an flöten ?
 evtl. einen unteren kettenspanner !


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo miteinander, weiter oben habe ich `was von einem "Möhnesee-Kids-Race" gelesen. Vielleicht wäre das eine Sache für meinen 3,5 jährigen Möchtegerndirtbiker. Zumindest auf der kurzen Anfahrt könnte er nicht (im Auto) einratzen und würde nicht verpennt am Start stehen. Bevor ich mit der Googelei anfange kann mir vielleicht ein Papa einen Erfahrungsbericht aus Vorjahren abgeben. 
Gruß an alle Radler, Thomas


----------



## kimkra (3. Juni 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> " so muss dat "!  kimkra
> jungs in dem alter brauchen was "coooles" u. nicht so was ähnliches wie papa´s CC bike.
> 
> 
> ...



Bis jetzt noch nicht passiert, welchen soll ich denn da nehmen. Da kenn ich mich ja mal garnicht mit aus 

hans


----------



## czippi (4. Juni 2008)

@kimkra: seeehr schönes Bike.

Woher stammen die 24er Räder? selbst eingespeicht?
Woher stammt der Rahmen bzw was ist es für einer?
Nen guten/leichten/bezahlbaren 24erRahmen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme zu finden ist ja nicht so einfach. Der steht nicht an jeder Ecke.
Ist das eine 26er-Gabel oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?

Aber auch an alle anderen, die individuelle Bikes aufgebaut haben.
Klasse, wieviel Mühe Ihr euch gebt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Juni 2008)

kimkra schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar Bilder vom meinem 24" Zoll Aufbau für meinen Sohn.
> 
> kimkra



Genial!  
Ich fände es auch super, wenn zu den Bikes eine kleine Teileliste stehen würde. Quasi als Aufbauanleitung, ist ja teilweise richtig tricky...


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2008)

Rennradlerjäger schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander, weiter oben habe ich `was von einem "Möhnesee-Kids-Race" gelesen. Vielleicht wäre das eine Sache für meinen 3,5 jährigen Möchtegerndirtbiker. Zumindest auf der kurzen Anfahrt könnte er nicht (im Auto) einratzen und würde nicht verpennt am Start stehen. Bevor ich mit der Googelei anfange kann mir vielleicht ein Papa einen Erfahrungsbericht aus Vorjahren abgeben.
> Gruß an alle Radler, Thomas





Thomas
 info kommt die tage vom user
waldfee453  


DANKE  

Artur


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2008)

kimkra schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nicht passiert, welchen soll ich denn da nehmen. Da kenn ich mich ja mal garnicht mit aus
> 
> hans



Hans 
ganz einfach.
z.b. nur die unter führung (truvativ boxguide) mit der rolle ,-hinters innenlager klemmen u. gut is.


----------



## kimkra (4. Juni 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hans
> ganz einfach.
> z.b. nur die unter führung (truvativ boxguide) mit der rolle ,-hinters innenlager klemmen u. gut is.



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimkra (4. Juni 2008)

czippi schrieb:


> @kimkra: seeehr schönes Bike.
> 
> Woher stammen die 24er Räder? selbst eingespeicht?
> Woher stammt der Rahmen bzw was ist es für einer?
> ...




Danke.
Laufräder habe ich bei Poison Bike gekauft Sun Felge und Deore Nabe Disc.
Rahmen ist von Ebay NoName Decor selbst entworfen ist nur aufgeklebt, ist ein 26" Rahmen also wenn es mal paßt einfach Laufräder gegen 26" tauschen. Gabel ist ne 26", ist eine RS Recon Air 80mm.

Gruß kimkra


----------



## Kint (5. Juni 2008)

gestern fertig geworden.





etwas der zeit (9 tage) und dem lieben geld ( 200 â¬ max komplett) geschuldeter aufbau trotzdem finde ich es ist gut geworden. 

gesamtgewicht ca 8,5 kilo. rahmengewicht 1600 gramm. 

ein 1998er 12.5" zaskar mit 26" rÃ¤dern. 

dem budget geschuldet .:

deore mt60 kurbeln, shimano un 71 BB, wellgo trekking pedale (240g das paar) 

gt cromo gabel (800g) canecreek aheadset (130 g) spacer , icon vorbau kore litebar

deore v hebel, alivio vbrake ( beides halbwegs leicht und gut und vor allem sehr gÃ¼nstig (zusammen und neu 25â¬ komplett) )  sram mtx shifter.

araya tm18 felgen auf 1993er lx naben - schwalbe schlÃ¤uche und cointi explorer reifen ( 500 gramm der reifen) 

Xt schaltwerk, gebrauchte stahl kasette und kette. 

kalloy stÃ¼tze udn selle royal sattel. 

alles in allem noch nicht wirklich richtig gut, aber heute war deadline da heute geburtstag ist...

geÃ¤ndert wird noch - LRS (wenn der bereits gut gebrauchte aufgefahren ist ) dabei auch kasette(kette/blÃ¤tter und  umwerfer und shifter.


----------



## MoMo 71 (5. Juni 2008)

Hier mal was von meinem Sohn( 10J.)







[/URL][/IMG]


Er war jetzt 2 Jahre auf einem HT Scott Radical 240 unterwegs und hat jetzt mal vom Papa ein Fully bekommen ein Kona Stinky 2-4 2008er Modell und das will er gar nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## kimkra (5. Juni 2008)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> Hier mal was von meinem Sohn( 10J.)
> 
> 
> Er war jetzt 2 Jahre auf einem HT Scott Radical 240 unterwegs und hat jetzt mal vom Papa ein Fully bekommen ein Kona Stinky 2-4 2008er Modell und das will er gar nicht mehr hergeben



sehr schön, dann weiß ich ja wie es mit meinem weitergeht. Werde meinem kleinen irgendwann mal ein Kona Cowan DS in S aufbauen wenn ich mal einen gescheiten gebrauchten finde und er ein wenig größer ist.

kimkra


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kimkra,

sieht wirklich klasse aus, das Rad.

Ich bin schon eine Weile am gucken, mein Sohn ist jetzt 8 (zur Zeit auf Cube 240 unterwegs) nächstes Jahr ist dann ein neues fällig. Leider gefällt mir kein gekauftes, so das ich auch schon am überlegen war etwas aufzubauen. Leider fehlt mir die Erfahrung einfach bei Ebay einen No-Name Rahmen als gut zu erkennen. Hast Du vielleicht Tipps/Anregungen wo man über den Herbst/Winter evtl. Schnäppchen machen kann bzw. welche Rahmen denn schön leicht sind, etwas taugen und bezahlbar sind (Marken?)? Ich denke es sollte dann schon ein Rahmen sein der für 26er Räder passt und für den Anfang mit 24er'n aufbauen??!! Größe hatte ich gedacht so um die 13 Zoll??!!

Danke für Antwort


----------



## czogga (6. Juni 2008)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich bin schon eine Weile am gucken, mein Sohn ist jetzt 8 (zur Zeit auf Cube 240 unterwegs) nächstes Jahr ist dann ein neues fällig. Leider gefällt mir kein gekauftes, so das ich auch schon am überlegen war etwas aufzubauen.
> Danke für Antwort



Hallo Martina,

schaut euch doch mal das cube aim an. sieht nett aus und die rahmen gibt es in den Grössen 14" - 22"

Mein Sohn ist 9 Jahre, und nicht der Grösste, fährt das bike und kommt damit super zurecht.

Vielleicht ist das ja was für Euch.





anbei mal die technischen Daten (laut unserem Händler gibt es auf den Rahmen 10 Jahre Garantie)


Rahmen    Aluminium 6061, RFR Geometrie  
Gewicht    ca. 13,2 kg  
Gabel    Suntour XCM, 80 mm Federweg  
Schaltung    Shimano Alivio, 8-fach  
Umwerfer    Shimano Alivio  
Schalthebel    Shimano STI ST-EF60  
Bremse    Shimano Alivio V-Brake  
Bremshebel    Shimano STI ST-EF60  
Lenker    Ritchey Lowriser  
Vorbau    Ritchey  
Steuersatz    Ritchey Zero Logic  
Sattel    Scape Active 4  
Sattelstütze    Scape light  
Felgen    Rigida Sphinx  
Reifen Schwalbe Smart Sam  
Naben    Shimano RM 30, RM 40  
Speichen    Stainless 2.0  
Pedale    Fasten Alu  
Zahnkränze    Shimano HG 30, 11-30 Z.  
Kette    Shimano HG 40  
Innenlager    Shimano BB-UN 26  
Kurbelsatz    Shimano FCM 341


----------



## MoMo 71 (6. Juni 2008)

Ich kann Dir das hier nur empfehlen.

http://www.fahrrad-versand.eu/merida-dakar-champion-zoll-2008-p-10064.html


----------



## kimkra (6. Juni 2008)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo Kimkra,
> 
> sieht wirklich klasse aus, das Rad.
> 
> ...





Hi,

hast ne PN.

kimkra


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

@czogga: da haben wir genau das Problem, an sich ein sehr schönes Rad (generell find ich die Räder von Cube sehr schön, hätt auch gern eins   )
allerdings wiegt es über 13 kg (Herstellerangabe, wahrscheinlich in echt mehr). Unser Sohn wird zwar 9 im Sommer hat aber gerade mal 27 kg, Abends, nach dem Essen, in Klamotten, Haare nass  .

Sollte er bis nächstes Jahr evtl. 5 kg zu nehmen, finde ich das Rad einfach zu schwer. Rechne das mal um auf Dein Körpergewicht. Das möcht ich mir nicht mal vorstellen, geschweige denn fahren!

Trotzdem, schönes Rad...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czogga (6. Juni 2008)

@martina, 

mein sohn ist auch nur ein strich in der landschaft. bis dato hat er sich nicht darüber beklagt, dass das bike zu schwer wäre (wir wohnen im bergischen). bitte bedenke auch, dass die gewichtsangaben in der regel auf 18-20" rahmen angepasst werden. 

aber, ich werde das bike mal wiegen!


----------



## waldfee453 (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
Es ist wieder so weit.Das diesjährige Kidsrennen am Möhnesee,findet am 22.06.2008 in Theiningsen/Möhnesee Gasthof Schulte statt.
Startzeit ist 13:00.Gestartet wird in den Altersgruppen 4-7 Jahre,8-10 Jahre und 11-14 Jahre.
Anmeldung ist ab 10:00 am stand v.Wt-Racing Club.Ausgabe von Startnummern.
Jeder Teilnehmer/in erhält eine Urkunde,die ersten drei Plätze,je Altersgruppe,gehen zur Siegerehrung und erhalten einen Pokal.
Die Anfahrt für die Eltern,ist die A44 richtung Soest/Abfahrt Soest.

Freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2008)

waldfee453 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Es ist wieder so weit.Das diesjährige Kidsrennen am Möhnesee,findet am 22.06.2008 in Theiningsen/Möhnesee Gasthof Schulte statt.
> Startzeit ist 13:00.Gestartet wird in den Altersgruppen 4-7 Jahre,8-10 Jahre und 11-14 Jahre.
> Anmeldung ist ab 10:00 am stand v.Wt-Racing Club.Ausgabe von Startnummern.
> ...





 wir  sind dabei...


----------



## fantic26 (11. Juni 2008)

DÃ¤mpfer Luft gegen stahl Klopper und hohes Losbrechmoment getauscht !
 Kosten 35â¬ minus 100g
Umlenkhebel gedreht um 180G da DÃ¤mpfer zu lang + 10mm mehr Federweg!)
Schnellspanner 9â¬ inbus minus 70g
Umwerfer ibc shadow xt 210g statt 280g 25â¬ minus 80g
Lenker Giant os 139g statt original stahl 400g
Vorbau Smica 90mm os 98g gegen 25.4 70mm 180g minus 82g
Kurbel ^152 1150g gegen 2008 XT 165Ã¨r 860g minus 290g
SattelstÃ¼tze 380g getauscht 1â¬ ebay Syncross 165g minus 215g
Umwerfer 225g gegen xt 150g minus 75g
Schaltwerk XT 08 shadow gegen altus minus 80g
Umlenkhebel ausgefrÃ¤Ãt  minus 30g
Sattelklemme Hebel gegen Normale inbus Schelle minus 15g
Pedale wellego Gold eloxiert 225g original 325g minus 100g
Reifen Mow Jow Schwalbe 440g minus 150g 2x = 320g
Sattel SLK Gel Flow LDY minus-40g
Titan Achsen /Wellen Aluschrauben etc. miuns-100g
Kasette Sram PG II 8fach minus zwei Ritzel 7 Fach hinzu = 265g minus 40g
Kette XTR HG91 minus 30g
Ersparniss 1.9 kg also 11,58g gesamt 
(davon 100g Flaschenhalter Tacho) ! netto 11.48kg
Kosten kpl gute 699â¬ nach Umbau 
Gekauft fÃ¼r 350â¬ bei 13,5kg Nachgewogen!(Herstellerangabe 12,85) war klar wie immer gelogen ;-)
FÃ¼r Sohn 135cm 7J.


----------



## petete2000 (12. Juni 2008)

waldfee453 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Es ist wieder so weit.Das diesjährige Kidsrennen am Möhnesee,findet am 22.06.2008 in Theiningsen/Möhnesee Gasthof Schulte statt.
> Startzeit ist 13:00.Gestartet wird in den Altersgruppen 4-7 Jahre,8-10 Jahre und 11-14 Jahre.
> Anmeldung ist ab 10:00 am stand v.Wt-Racing Club.Ausgabe von Startnummern.
> ...


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. Juni 2008)

der zweite podiumsplatz in diesem jahr für meine tochter.





stolz bin ich auf beide 





mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2008)

respeckt


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. Juni 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> respeckt



danke sehr, ich bin natürlich mächtig stolz. 
habe leider beim sohnemann extreme aufbauarbeit leisten müssen.  nun weiss er aber, dass es ab einem bestimmten alter nicht mehr geht, nur sport zu treiben und trotzdem überall zu siegen, sondern dass man auch spezifisch trainieren muss. dafür ist gerade als hockey torwart zum auswahltraining eingeladen worden und für nächstes jahr hat er sich fest vorgenommen, vorher ein paar wochen zu trainieren  
willingen haben dieses jahr das erstemal zu viert besucht, es war echt klasse. sonst bin ich meist abends angereist, morgens rennen, bikemesse bis zu siegerehrung (ich habe nie vorne gestanden, aber ein kumpel  ) und dann nach hause. nun waren wir von freitag mittag bis sonntag abend da. hat sich echt gelohnt, gerade für die kids. kann ich allen familie wärmstens empfehlen. die kinder sind abends so platt, von all den angeboten, die schlafen um 9 uhr wie die steine  

mfg
frank


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> danke sehr, ich bin natürlich mächtig stolz.
> habe leider beim sohnemann extreme aufbauarbeit leisten müssen.  nun weiss er aber, dass es ab einem bestimmten alter nicht mehr geht, nur sport zu treiben und trotzdem überall zu siegen, sondern dass man auch spezifisch trainieren muss. dafür ist gerade als hockey torwart zum auswahltraining eingeladen worden und für nächstes jahr hat er sich fest vorgenommen, vorher ein paar wochen zu trainieren
> willingen haben dieses jahr das erstemal zu viert besucht, es war echt klasse. sonst bin ich meist abends angereist, morgens rennen, bikemesse bis zu siegerehrung (ich habe nie vorne gestanden, aber ein kumpel  ) und dann nach hause. nun waren wir von freitag mittag bis sonntag abend da. hat sich echt gelohnt, gerade für die kids. kann ich allen familie wärmstens empfehlen. die kinder sind abends so platt, von all den angeboten, die schlafen um 9 uhr wie die steine
> 
> ...



lol ja...Frank.  das kennen ich. 
 so zwei intensive hobbys für die kinder sind auch zu krass,- wie ich finde.
 meiner bike´t nur aus spass an der sache,- so um die häuserblocks usw.

da er nun den Fussballverein gewechselt hat,- darf er keine andere sportart ausüben,-es sei dem nur zum spass.








(Peter,-   obere reihe "mitte"  der kurzhaarige strohblonde)


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Juni 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lol ja...Frank.  das kennen ich.
> so zwei intensive hobbys für die kinder sind auch zu krass,- wie ich finde.
> meiner bike´t nur aus spass an der sache,- so um die häuserblocks usw.
> 
> *da er nun den Fussballverein gewechselt hat,- darf er keine andere sportart ausüben,-es sei dem nur zum spass.*



 Ist das dein Ernst?? Also ganz ehrlich, da würden bei mir alle Alarmglocken schrillen! Generell sollte man Kinder nie so "unter Druck" setzen, das kommt entweder von allein oder eben nicht.

@all: Ansonsten, schöne Räder und Berichte- danke für die Anregungen!


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. Juni 2008)

so lange die schulischen leistungen stimmen, können meine machen was sie wollen. was ich einschränke ist die vereinsmitgliedschaft. da gibt es nur eine und hier müssen sie auch am training teilnehmen, da es ein mannschaftssprt ist. wenn sie aber ansonsten noch mtb- und bmx-fahren ist das ok.
nur auf "wettkampfniveau" geht nicht alles, was ich auch nicht unterstützen würde.
mal sehen wohin der zug geht.

mfg
frank


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?? Also ganz ehrlich, da würden bei mir alle Alarmglocken schrillen! Generell sollte man Kinder nie so "unter Druck" setzen, das kommt entweder von allein oder eben nicht.
> 
> @all: Ansonsten, schöne Räder und Berichte- danke für die Anregungen!



selbst mit den jungs ein wenig fussball auf dem bolzpl. "zocken" wird stark unterbunden...

trainiert u. gespielt wird NUR im verein.
ist ein leistungsbezogener fussballverein.-dort herrschen andere regeln. selbst in der jugend wird streng drauf geachtet...

glaub mir das habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht.


----------



## oldman (16. Juni 2008)

back on topic






das kleine rote im vordergrund faehrt unsere kleine kroete seit 3 tagen - rock`n roll!
knapp 3.7kg, aber leider keine bremse; werde wohl was basteln muessen...

achja, schimpft sich hotwalk


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Juni 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> selbst mit den jungs ein wenig fussball auf dem bolzpl. "zocken" wird stark unterbunden...
> 
> trainiert u. gespielt wird NUR im verein.
> ist ein leistungsbezogener fussballverein.-dort herrschen andere regeln. selbst in der jugend wird streng drauf geachtet...
> ...



Ich glaube dir das. Wäre für mich ein KO Kriterium... Aber naja, ich halte sowieso nix vom Fußball. Kenne da einige Leute die sich dabei die Gesundheit (bspw. Knie) ruiniert haben.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. Juni 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir das. Wäre für mich ein KO Kriterium... Aber naja, ich halte sowieso nix vom Fußball. Kenne da einige Leute die sich dabei die Gesundheit (bspw. Knie) ruiniert haben.



beim mannschaftssport kommst du aber um gewisse regeln nicht herum, wenn dein kind in einem verein spielen soll/will, der auch leistungsmäßig was zu bieten hat.
zb. ist das auswahltraining meines sohnes daran gebunden, dass ALLE trainingseinheiten (immer samstags) wahrgenommen werden. wenn nicht, hat man keine chance auf die landesauswahl.
stehe ich auch dahinter. wer sowas nicht möchte, sollte eine individualsportart, außerhalb eines vereins, betreiben. da kann er sich das training einteilen wie er möchte. 
immer vorrausgesetzt, man hat das bestreben auf hochklassigen sport, auch ohne hochleistungssport.

mfg
frank


----------



## chris5000 (17. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> aber leider keine bremse; werde wohl was basteln muessen...



Kannst ja meine wilde Konstruktion am Islabikes Rothan meiner Tochter als Vorbild nehmen... oder als Abschreckung  : 








Weinmann Vainqueur 750 (Flohmarkt, EUR 1.-), Kinderbremshebel aus Schrottkiste beim Radhändler und zwei Pedalcleats als "Adapter", um die Bremse weit genug nach unten zu bekommen. Hält und funktioniert aber wider Erwarten 

Allerdings: Wenn ich meiner Tochter während sie so daher rollt vorschlage, sie solle doch mal die Bremse ausprobieren, hält sie erstmal an (mit den Füßen), um dann die Bremse in aller Ruhe im Stillstand zu betätigen (und fragt sich dann wahrscheinlich, was zum Geier ich nur immer  mit diesem offensichtlich nutzlosen Ding Namens Bremse von ihr will ).

Wobei: Vor einer Woche oder so hat sie sich ein einziges Mal während der Fahrt zum Bremsen hinreißen lassen, was einen verblüfften bis irritierten Ausdruck in ihr Gesicht zauberte.

Vor einem Monat ist sie Zwei geworden.Von daher könnte es dann vielleicht  aber tatsächlich doch noch was mit dem Verständnis für die Bremse werden, bevor sie dem Laufrad entwachsen ist. Ist ja denke ich noch einigermaßen reichlich Zeit. Ich lass mich überraschen.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> beim mannschaftssport kommst du aber um gewisse regeln nicht herum, wenn dein kind in einem verein spielen soll/will, der auch leistungsmäßig was zu bieten hat.
> zb. ist das auswahltraining meines sohnes daran gebunden, dass ALLE trainingseinheiten (immer samstags) wahrgenommen werden. wenn nicht, hat man keine chance auf die landesauswahl.
> stehe ich auch dahinter. wer sowas nicht möchte, sollte eine individualsportart, außerhalb eines vereins, betreiben. da kann er sich das training einteilen wie er möchte.
> immer vorrausgesetzt, man hat das bestreben auf hochklassigen sport, auch ohne hochleistungssport.
> ...




 genau Frank ! 
aber nun bitte "back on topic"

@oldman
was ein schönes GT
(hatte ich auch mal)  




(zum kinderbike)
"aber leider keine bremse"

u. genau das ist der hacken,- auch mit diesen kl. dingern bekommt man ordentlich speed.- 
u. dann brackeless ist schon zu krass...


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Juni 2008)

Mein Zwerg rockt ebenfalls auf dem Spezi Hotwalk ("Mountainbeigers!"  ). Noch vom letzten Jahr:





Hat schon jemand an dem Rad eine Bremse angebaut? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das die kleinen Finger überhaupt zugreifen können. Aber wenn das schon bei einer 2jährigen klappt...?


----------



## chris5000 (17. Juni 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das die kleinen Finger überhaupt zugreifen können. Aber wenn das schon bei einer 2jährigen klappt...?



Der Rothan-Lenker hat nur 22,2mm Durchmesser. Der des Hotwalk sieht mir eher nach 25,4mm aus. Da bliebe dann natürlich ewas weniger Fingerlänge, um einen Hebel zu erreichen.

Möglichst dünne Lenkergriffgummis sind in dem Zusammenhang natürlich auch hilfreich.

Gruß,
Chris

EDIT: 22,2mm hat der Rothan-Lenker im Klemmbereich. Außerhalb sind es 21,6mm.


----------



## oldman (17. Juni 2008)

das isses naemlich! unsere kleine hat KEINERLEI angst vor speed, ist schon diverse male ueber'n lenker, weil sie per "gegen hohen bordstein kollidieren" die fuhre anhaelt.
das ist aber langfristig suboptimal, auch wenn sie schon helm traegt.
mit ihren 2 1/4 wird sie sich an eine bremse gewoennen (muessen).

die idee mit der weinmann ist ein guter ansatz, werde mal auf dieser basis was zu basteln versuchen.
groesstes problem sind die hebel und die mini-haende.

zur not kommt der fette lenker runter... mal schauen. auf jeden fall ist es irre, wie schnell die zwerge lernen - die kleine hat nach einer stunde rumgeschubse das konzept verstanden und fegt jetzt wie harry in der einfahrt rum.


----------



## gmozi (19. Juni 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> wohl selbst nie klein gewesen he?
> na wie bremst man denn in dem alter...?? richtig, lässiges heck blockieren mit der rücktrittbremse



Sicher macht man das, aber dann kann man vorne den Kram auch komplett demontieren ;-) Erst recht, wenn Der hebel viel zu weit weg vom Lenker ist für die kleinen Händchen.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander,



> die idee mit der weinmann ist ein guter ansatz, werde mal auf dieser basis was zu basteln versuchen.
> groesstes problem sind die hebel und die mini-haende



Das es die "Rennräder" auch schon mit Bremse gibt ist Euch bekannt?

Dann kann man sich die "gefährliche" Bastelei sparen  

Grüße

Martina


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Juni 2008)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann gib mal einen Tipp. Bei Speci findest du kein Rad dieser Baureihe mit Bremse.(?)


----------



## chris5000 (20. Juni 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Dann gib mal einen Tipp. Bei Speci findest du kein Rad dieser Baureihe mit Bremse.(?)



Es gibt schon einen Haufen Laufräder mit Vorderbremse. Nur sind bei denen, die ich gesehen habe, die Hebel reine Dekoration, da zu weit vom Lenker entfernt. 

Zum like-a-bike kokua jumper lässt sich  optional eine Bremse zukaufen und zwei hab ich gesehen - RatzFatz und Ferbedo Runbike oder so ähnlich heißen sie -, die eine Hinterradbremse haben.

Martina.h meint wohl mit "Rennräder" das "Rennrad" von coolproducts.

Wie geeignet nun dessen Hebel ist, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings ist das kleinste Rennrad auch erst ab 14" zu haben,  ist ziemlich schwer (für ein Laufrad), kostet an die EUR 200.- lässt sich dafür aber mit mitgelieferten Pedalen versehen, so dass es dann irgendwann direkt zum ersten "echten" Fahrrad mutieren kann. Wobei bei diesem "Fahrrad" meines Wissens sich dann das Tretlager an einer eher ungewöhnlichen Position in die Geometrie einfügt.

...

Allerdings werde ich das Gefühl nicht ganz los, dass das Hauptanliegen von Martinas Beitrag war, zu bemerken, dass sie meine Konstruktion am Rothan für gefährlich hält.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## oldman (20. Juni 2008)

moin,

eine bremse am rohan zu montieren ist keineswegs gefaehrlich, zumindest nicht so wie weiter oben gezeigt.

das coolproducts bike ist ja ein nettes konzept, aber bockschwer, zu lang, tretlager ist falsch positioniert und es ist 14". d.h. nix fuer 2jaehrige zwerge.
ich gehe ja davon aus, dass unsere kleine zu dem zeitpunkt wo ihr 14" passt, schon mit nem echten bike durch die gegend flitzt.
ausserdem ist die bei coolproducts verbaute canti schrott und die rueckholfeder ist viel zu hart ausgelegt.
der bremshebel ist so lala. aber beides taugt nicht fuer richtig kleine pfoten.
wir haben dummerweise ein coolproducts hier stehen... imho nette idee, aber schlechte ausfuehrung...
wer es haben will, kann sicher gerne melden: brandneu, nie benutzt. ich gebe das teil zur haelfte des neupreises gerne weg, hauptsache weg.

demnach geht es darum an die wenigen leichten 12" laufbikes eine bremse zu bekommen. 
d.h. selber basteln. verantwortungsbewusste und technisch halbwegs versierte vaeter kriegen das "ungefaehrlich" hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Chris,

bitte entschuldige, das mein Beitrag wie Kritik an Deiner Arbeit rübergekommen ist. DAS LAG NICHT IN MEINER ABSICHT!!! Ich denke, wer sich damit beschäftigt diese Laufräder sicherer (sprich mit Bremse nachzurüsten) zu machen, hat auch genug Erfahrung das vernünftig hinzubekommen!

Hier habe ich mal einen Link ( http://www.jako-o.de/produkt/de/pro...id=&group_sortiment=&wmnr=92&mb_v301_ch=6a7fd ) für ein 12 Zöller mit Bremse, die ist auch am Hinterrad. Finde ich (wegen evtl. Überschläge) generell sinnvoller. Ob diese Bremse allerdings etwas für Kinderhände taugt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Allerdings schauen sich die Jacko-O-Leute die Sachen die sie anbieten eigentlich schon an.

Wenn Kritik, bin ich der Meinung, dass man die an die Hersteller richten sollte. Die Kids werden auf diesen Teilen so schnell (und haben den Bogen auch sofort raus), das es (meiner Meinung nach) fahrlässig ist die Räder ohne Bremsen auszuliefern.

Also noch mal: nichts für ungut und gut das es Leute gibt die sich Gedanken machen!

Grüße

Martina


----------



## nationrider (20. Juni 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Sicher macht man das, aber dann kann man vorne den Kram auch komplett demontieren ;-) Erst recht, wenn Der hebel viel zu weit weg vom Lenker ist für die kleinen Händchen.




also, das hotrock hat er zu seinem 3.ten geburtstag bekommener, fährt es jetzt also schon 1 1/4 jahr in dem er natürlich auch gewachsen ist, d.h. jetzt kommt er schon recht gut an die bremshebel, die bremse daher zu demontieren und wieder anzubringen lohnt m.E. nicht....


----------



## Diman (20. Juni 2008)

noch ein Laufrad mit einer Bremse


----------



## oldman (20. Juni 2008)

das alutech ist huebsch, aber ich haette schiss, dass unser zwerg sich die finger in der scheibe quetscht - die greift auch mal in ein rotierendes laufrad. das musste ich ihr auch langwierig abgewoehnen.

aber, is'n netter gag, echt.

@martina
es tut sich langsam bei den laufraedern was, vor 2-3 jahren war coolproducts halt die einige firma weit und breit mit einem halbwegs vernuenftigen ansatz.

vermute mal, dass in baelde halt die meisten laufraeder zumindest eine upgrade moeglichkeit fuer bremsen bieten werden.
und ja, waere mir viel lieber, wenn ich NICHT am laufrad meiner kurzen rumbasteln muesste. geht derzeit halt nicht anders, wenn ich minimales gewicht, passende groesse, qualitaet und bremsen in einem produkt haben will.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Juni 2008)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen Haufen Laufräder mit Vorderbremse. Nur sind bei denen, die ich gesehen habe, die Hebel reine Dekoration, da zu weit vom Lenker entfernt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Chris



Wenn ich ein neues Radl kaufen würde.  Ich war der festen Überzeugung, das Zwerge in der Altersklasse einfach auch motorisch noch nicht in der Lage wären eine Bremse zu bedienen.
Jetzt bleibt halt nur noch Bastelei.


----------



## chris5000 (21. Juni 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das die kleinen Finger überhaupt zugreifen können. Aber wenn das schon bei einer 2jährigen klappt...?





Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich war der festen Überzeugung, das Zwerge in der Altersklasse einfach auch motorisch noch nicht in der Lage wären eine Bremse zu bedienen.
> Jetzt bleibt halt nur noch Bastelei.



Na ja. Es ist ja schon noch so, das meine Tochter mit ihren gerade 2 Jahren auch noch nicht wirklich bremsen kann. 

Sie kommt zwar an den Hebel und kann ihn auch weit genug ziehen, dass es zu einer deutlichen Verzögerung kommt. Aber über den Bremsweg z.B kann ich schlicht deshalb garnichts sagen, weil sie noch nie aus der Fahrt bis zum Stillstand gebremst hat - wie gesagt bisher sogar üerhaupt ein einziges Mal aus der Fahrt.

Aber selbst wenn sie das in drei oder vier Monaten oder so technisch drauf hätte: Eine reflexartige, schnell eingeleitete Bremsung mit der Hand, weil z.B ein großer Hund unerwartet vors Rad läuft, das ist denke ich noch mal was anderes. Da werden noch viel länger die Schuhsolen die Bremsbeläge der Wahl bleiben.

Und natürlich: Es gibt große 2-jährige und kleine, welche, die erst vor kurzem laufen gelernt haben und dafür reden können wie ein Buch, andere, die laufen seit sie 9 Monate alt sind, dafür aber noch für alle Welt außer den Eltern unverständliches Gebrabbel von sich geben und alle möglichen anderen Variationen. Sprich: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es groß gewachsene Kinder geben wird, die mit 18 Monaten ein Laufrad bekommen und mit 20 Monaten  zwei Handbremsen betätigen könnten, als wärs das Selbstverständlichste auf der Welt, welche die das wohl eigentlich auch könnten, dafür aber zu klein gewachsen sind und auf der anderen Seite Kinder, die - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - auch nach 1,5 Jahren mit dem Laufrad einen vorhandenen Bremshebel noch nie angerührt haben.

Und wie gesagt: Meine Tochter kann die Hebel zwar betätigen. Aber ob sie je damit Bremsen wird weiß auch ich noch nicht. Und dass die Bremse die Füße ganz ersetzten wird, solange sie das aufrad hat, bezweifle ich stark.

Ich glaube aber: Selbst wenn die Bremse am Laufrad erstmal eher ein wunderliches Spielzeug bleiben sollte, dass es dennoch spätestens dann hilfreich gewesen sein wird mit einer am Laufrad rumzuspielen, wenn es am ersten "echten" Fahrrad dann irgendwann gilt mit der Bremse umzugehen.

Gruß,
Chris

p.s @martina.h: Danke für die Klärung . War ja auch nur so ein Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Juni 2008)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber: Selbst wenn die Bremse am Laufrad erstmal eher ein wunderliches Spielzeug bleiben sollte, dass es dennoch spätestens dann hilfreich gewesen sein wird mit einer am Laufrad rumzuspielen, wenn es am ersten "echten" Fahrrad dann irgendwann gilt mit der Bremse umzugehen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Chris



Genau, man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.


----------



## petete2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Bilder vom Rennen.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2008)

^^Fahradfest Möhnesee^^
Kids-Race 2008
(Peter 2ter Pl. altersgruppe 8-10 Jahre) 
------------------------------------------------------

 Peter GLÜCKWUNSCH MEIN JUNGE !

 schade nur,-
 das du 2 tage vor dem rennen 8Jahre geworden bist.
in der anderen altersgruppe hättest du den 1sten pl. gemacht...


(so is aber auch mehr als gut)


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (23. Juni 2008)

glückwunsch 

mfg
frank


----------



## kimkra (29. Juni 2008)

er wird mutiger


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo Kimkra,

kein Wunder - bei dem Rad  ;-)

Grüße


----------



## mäxx__ (1. Juli 2008)

Hi,

unser "Grosser" fährt nun mit seinen 7 Jahren auch ein leichtes Bike.
Auch er hat mit 2, 5 Jahren auf `nem geliehenm 16" Rad begonnen, doch bald hatte er sein 18" Puky-Flitzer für 25.- 

Mit 4,5 J. habe ich dann vom Nachbarn ein fast jungfräuliches Scott Radical 200 gekauft. 
Erst mein Sohn hat das Bike seiner richtigen Bestimmung zugeführt...
Mit diesem Bike sind wir erst Forstwege und Waldautobahnen gefahren, dann auch den ein oder anderen Hohlweg bis hin zum Single-Trail.

Nun  hat er so einen Schuss in die Höhe gemacht 1,36m bei 30 kg und 7 Jahren, dass er ein grösseres Rad brauchte.
Da wir viel in den Voralpen bis hin zum Gardasee unterwegs sind, kam nur ein relativ leichtes Bike in Frage.
Ich habe dann in der Bucht durch Zufall genau zu Ostern sein neues Scott Racing JR team Issue ersteigert. Gewicht 10,3 kg.
Der Preis von 620.-  war für viele Bekannte ein "bist du bekloppt - habt ihr im Lotto gewonnen- hast Du `ne Bank ausgeraubt"-Statement wert...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/130646]
	
[/URL]

Allerdings kam dies fast nur von Nicht-Bikern!!


----------



## fantic26 (4. Juli 2008)

Supi Preis ! ;-)
Man selber fÃ¤hrt ja auch kein Schrott! und dann geht man fÃ¼r seine Kinder inne Metro oder Real  ein Bike kaufen ??!!?!? Ne ne ne ! 

Bei Guter Pflege ist so ein Bike auch immer gutes Geld wert wenn es wieder untern Hammer geht ! da schneidet dann Mc Kenncy ;-) Pucky und co mit 25-100â¬ ab wobei man bei Scott je nach Modell 100-300â¬ einfÃ¤hrt !beim Team wohl auch 400â¬ !  Dann hÃ¤ltst sich der Verlust in Grenzen !
 Die Bekannten die meckern und sagen du hast ein Pinn bei 600â¬ fahren eh nur Aldi kpl "Alu" RÃ¤der fÃ¼r 299â¬ schon klar warum die dir ein Vogel zeigen ;-) Die einzige Sorge die ich habe bei dem getuned Spark (700â¬) von Sohn ist das er vielleicht zu viel Neider auf sich zieht und mal ne Truppe Ã¤ltere Jungs vorbei kommen und sagen "steig ab sonst bekommst was aufs maul " Und weg ist das Radel ! ;-(


----------



## regloh (7. Juli 2008)

Respekt. Da sind echte Anregungen für den Aufbau eines 24er für meinen kleinen dabei. Zum Trost für alle die nicht basteln können/wollen. Für den Anfang tut es auch ein "Standard" der entsprechend besseren Marken. 







Alter: 7
Bike: Scott Junior Z 20Zoll
Änderungen: Alles was mit Verkehrsschutz zu tun hat abmontiert 

Anmerkung: das 20er soll es auch als Fully geben. Ob das Sinn macht sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## müsing (9. Juli 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> gestern fertig geworden.



sehr schönes rad. das ist ein 12"-rahmen? sieht viel größer aus. wo hast du denn den rahmen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (9. Juli 2008)

Kint hat da nen 12,5er Zaskar der Späten Neunziger genommen, wird er wohl ausser Bucht oder so haben...


----------



## müsing (9. Juli 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Kint hat da nen 12,5er Zaskar der Späten Neunziger genommen, wird er wohl ausser Bucht oder so haben...



das habe ich auch gelesen dennoch sieht es ziemlich groß aus.

und aus der bucht oder so würde mich auch näher interessieren

danke trotzdem


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2008)

für ein 8 jähriges mädchen.
mal sehn evtl. doch noch 24 zoll laufräder.





 @mäxx klasse foto.


----------



## regloh (15. Juli 2008)

Das gefällt mir. Was bringt das auf die Waage? Wäre was für meinen Kleinen. Kann man den Retro Ständer auch bestellen?


----------



## mäxx__ (17. Juli 2008)

@KHUJAND

danke für die Blumen)

die BRAVE-MASCHINE scheint echt "schwer" zu wirken?

Wie groß ist denn die Kleene?

Mein Sohn ist 136cm groß und bei 26" Laufrädern eiert ereinfach noch zuuuuu sehr rum....


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2008)

mäxx schrieb:


> @KHUJAND
> 
> danke für die Blumen)
> 
> ...




 genau wie du schreibst   sie "eiert" auch zu sehr rum.
 tausche den LRS jetzt gegen 24 zoll...

 (das/die) BRAVE-MASCHINE  ist auch nicht all zu leicht,- aber noch im rahmen. 
 hab das genaue gewicht nicht mehr im kopf.


----------



## M900schorsch (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle begeisterten MTB-Väter 

Habe für meine beiden Kid`s ein 20 Zoll "Specialized Hardrock" aus der Zeitung für 60 Euro und ein 24 Zoll "Specialized Hotrock" bei ebay für sage und schreibe 45 Euro erstanden.

Seitdem diese Fahrräder in der Garage stehen, wollen beide  Tochter 8 Jahre, Sohn 6 Jahre) bei jeder Tour dabei sein 

Und wie man sieht, wird sogar die Gartentreppe mittlerweile im Stile eines "Großen" befahren.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!

Jörg


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> für ein 8 jähriges mädchen.
> mal sehn evtl. doch noch 24 zoll laufräder.
> 
> ....



... seh ich erst jetzt  

ist nicht dein ernst, oder? 
der eisenhaufen grenzt ja an körperverletzung. sattelkoben nach vorne gedreht, lenker auf kopfhöhe, ellenlange kurbeln, min. 13kg.

man kann's ja auch übertreiben ...

ciao
flo


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2008)

was spricht dagegen ???
 so sieht ein 7 jähriger auf einem ähnlich grossem bike aus.
(das brave ist nur 2cm höher/länger) 
u. das in´s brave 24zoll laufräder reinkommen habe ich doch schon geschrieben... 







ihr retros+cc´ler werdet die coolness unserer sportart nie verstehen. (wollen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2008)

... keine argumente aber gleich persönlich werden, sehr schön 

ich verstehe zum bleistifft seeeehr gut die absicht hinter hilfreichen beiträgen mit immer neuen und schönen dirtbikes ...

ändert aber nix an der tatsache das die tapfere maschine da oben mit kanonen auf spatzen geschossen ist. oder fährst du 'nen dirt bike mir 230er kurbeln, 650er oberrohr und 'ner lenkerüberhöhung von 250mm? 
natürlich nicht, aber die zwergin soll das und das soll dann auch noch cool und toll sein  aber was weiss ich denn schon ...

kleiner und leichter (und damit alters- und körpergrössen gerecht) macht auch da sinn, und den kiddies deutlich mehr spass wie ja auch hier  schön zu sehen ist. 

nicht umsonst sitzt in anderen regionen dieser welt die "kleine elite" deutlich länger aufm bmx um dann erst, wenns denn passt auf 24er o. 26er street/dirt umzusteigen ... 

in diesem sinne immer schön eindimensional bleiben
flo


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... keine argumente aber gleich persönlich werden, sehr schön
> 
> ich verstehe zum bleistifft seeeehr gut die absicht hinter hilfreichen beiträgen mit immer neuen und schönen dirtbikes ...
> 
> ...




Flo 
 kennst du die 8 jährige ??? woher willst du wissen ob es von der körper grösse passt/nicht passt 
sorry da kling bei dir aber erheblich viel "schlaumeierrei" raus... 

 bei zeiten werde ich fotos von ihr auf ihrem bike machen.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (24. Juli 2008)

@floibex

stimme dir in deine beiden beiträgen zu. bis auf das gewicht. ich denke das ist tatsächlich zweitrangig, da man nicht einfach auf einen erwachsenen hochrechnen kann. wobei natürlich räder über 13 kg schon zu meiden sind, aber es muss auch kein 9 kg renner sein.

mit bmx-rädern sind, m.m. nach, die kids besser bedient. im nachhinein hätte ich meiner tochter besser kein dirtbike gekauft. ein cc wäre besser gewesen.

sie kommt beim springen und tricksen mit dem bmx weitaus besser zurecht und bei cc-rennen hat sie mit dem dirtbike eher nachteile.

aber auch hier gilt: jeder das, was er für richtig hält 

mfg
frank


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> @floibex
> 
> stimme dir in deine beiden beiträgen zu. bis auf das gewicht. ich denke das ist tatsächlich zweitrangig, da man nicht einfach auf einen erwachsenen hochrechnen kann. wobei natürlich räder über 13 kg schon zu meiden sind, aber es muss auch kein 9 kg renner sein.
> 
> ...





Frank 
ich brauche keine "geometriedaten"  um ein fahrtüchtiges bike für kinder zu bauen.

ich mach es fertig u. lass das kind damit fahren,- danach werden die nötigen änderung vorgenommen.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (24. Juli 2008)

ich schrieb doch: jeder wie er denkt


----------



## Scalpel3000 (27. Juli 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> @floibex
> 
> stimme dir in deine beiden beitrÃ¤gen zu. bis auf das gewicht. ich denke das ist tatsÃ¤chlich zweitrangig, da man nicht einfach auf einen erwachsenen hochrechnen kann. wobei natÃ¼rlich rÃ¤der Ã¼ber 13 kg schon zu meiden sind, aber es muss auch kein 9 kg renner sein.
> 
> ...



Moin, wieso denn nicht....?
was soll das denn jetzt...

Die Kinder wiegen eben nur mal so um die 22 kg bei 20" RÃ¤der und vielleicht so 30 -35 kg bei 24" RÃ¤dern...

Und die FahrrÃ¤der ab Werk fangen fahrfertig bei 20" vieleicht bei 11,5 kG an..

Und Du meinst man kann das nicht mit Erwachsenen vergleichen..ne vielleicht nicht denn als Erwachsener hat man viel mehr Kraft und das bei grÃ¶stenteils viel leichtere RÃ¤der....

Leicht ist immer GUT ob als Erwachsene Frau / Mann ...einmal was leichtes gefahren und man mÃ¶chte NIX anderes mehr...zumindest Bergauf..!

Und wenn man selbst fÃ¼r ein MTB 2000,-â¬ oder mehr bezahlt sollte man es ja auch den Kindern gÃ¶nnen damit die auch Spass haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (27. Juli 2008)

Morgen mal gucken ob Männlein schon drauf passt...


----------



## regloh (28. Juli 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Und Du meinst man kann das nicht mit Erwachsenen vergleichen..ne vielleicht nicht denn als Erwachsener hat man viel mehr Kraft und das bei gröstenteils viel leichtere Räder....
> 
> ..
> 
> Und wenn man selbst für ein MTB 2000,- oder mehr bezahlt sollte man es ja auch den Kindern gönnen damit die auch Spass haben.




Zu erstens  Volle Zustimmung.

Zum anderen Thema. Ich glaube nicht das wir den Preiswahn bei den Kids mit machen sollten. Ein Kinder Bike für 1.500  für einen 8 - 12 Jährigen ist meiner bescheiden Meinung nach übertrieben. Zu mal die Nutzung nicht mit den eines Erwachsenen gleich zu setzen ist. Anders natürlich für die echt ambitionierten kleinen Profis. Und da meine ich nicht die jenigen welche die Eltern geren dort sehen wollen sonder die die aus eigenen Stücken 2 - 4 Std. am Tag auf dem Bike verbringen um möglichst schnell alles zu lernen was man gesehen hat . Ach ja und baut schon mal die passenden Ramps zu euren Kinder Bikes für 1.5 T.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (29. Juli 2008)

@ scalpel3000

meine haben spass und erfolg. auch mit ihren stangenrädern fahren sie aufs podest.
300.- für ein rad finde ich teuer genug, zumal meine kinder mit ihren rädern auch auf den spielplatz fahren, was sie mit einem 1000.- rad abhaken könnten.

mfg
frank


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. Juli 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> @ scalpel3000
> 
> meine haben spass und erfolg. auch mit ihren stangenrädern fahren sie aufs podest.
> 300.- für ein rad finde ich teuer genug, zumal meine kinder mit ihren rädern auch auf den spielplatz fahren, was sie mit einem 1000.- rad abhaken könnten.
> ...



Wieso dürfen die denn nicht mit einem vernüftigen Rad zu Spielplatz fahren..?

Wo fährst Du den überall mit deinem Rad "nicht" hin...??

ich jedenfalls traue mich mit meinem sowohl an den Gardasee, in die Alpen, zum Spielplatz, zur Eisdiele, in die Groß-Stadt (natürlich nicht unbeaufsichtigt)..also eigentlich überall hin.....und mein Sohn mit 6 jahren fährt, wenn es das Wetter denn zulässt täglich damit zum Kindergarten. Das sind ca. 3KM mit 70hm...pro Strecke..und natürlich mit gleichaltrigen zum Spielplatz, Fussballplatz, Sporthalle etc. wenn es gestohlen wird ist es über die Allianz zum Neupreis in der Hausrat versichert, egal wie alt das Rad ist.

So, wo siehst Du das Problem...was ich selber mir gönne möchte ich auch meiner Familie zugestehen....aber so denkt leider nicht jeder..........

Ich habe mal in den verschiedensten Radläden nachgefragt..die Väter kaufen Räder für 3-5 tsd EUR und bei den Kinderrädern wird gejammert bei 300,-

VERDREHTE Welt halt, hauptsache selbst leichtes Material bergauf fahren und die kleinen quälen sich bis die Schluß und endlich keinen Bock mehr aufs Radfahren haben.

Na ja, im Flachland geht das mal alles noch, aber sobald man im bergischen Gelände wohnt sieht die Sache anders aus.

Und Ob die erfolgreich sind oder nicht spielt zumindest bei mir keine Rolle denn ein Rennen gegen die Uhr oder mit anderen muss in diesem Kindesalter nicht sein.


----------



## M900schorsch (29. Juli 2008)

Meine Meinung dazu ist:
Jeder sollte sich dazu entscheiden seinen Kindern ein *gebrauchssicheres* (damit meine ich nicht Beleuchtung, Reflektoren u.s.w.) und für den jeweiligen Nutzungszweck geeignetes Bike zu kaufen. 
Natürlich kann sich das "Ausgabepotential" nach unterschiedlichen Kriterien richten:

1. Ich kenne genügend Väter, für die ist das Bike des Kindes ein ebensolches Repräsentationsobjekt wie das Eigene oder der Benz in der Garage. Diese Kinder haben vielleicht mit 6 Jahren auch schon ihren eigenen iPod, mit 7 Jahren ihr erstes Handy und auf der Wunschliste zum nächsten Geburtstag steht das iPhone neuester Generation.

- eine Möglichkeit, wer mag bittschön  

2. Man stellt eine Kosten Leistungsrechnung auf, stellt das Interesse,die Radfahrambitionen des Kindes,  und *nicht* das eigene Interesse an erster Stelle, berücksichtigt wann das Kind die nächste Radgröße/Rahmengröße benötigt und entscheidet sich für ein dem Anforderungsprofil entsprechendes Bike.

- dies ist die kaufmännische und rationale Lösung, heraus kommt wahrscheinlich ein Qualitätsbike in der Preisspanne zwischen 300 bis 500 Euro. Bestimmt nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung.

3. Der Vater ist total irrational, ein Technikfan sondergleichen, tritt selber bei jeder Gelegenheit in die Pedale, hat noch genügend "Altteile" in der Garage, die sich geradezu zum Basteln aufdrängen und möchte seinen Spieltrieb nicht mit der Eisenbahn sondern sein Können beim Entwerfen und Zusammenbau eines ultimativen "high-end-race-bikes" für den Nachwuchs unter Beweis stellen.

- ein (durch mich jederzeit) nachvollziehbare Beweggrund


*Nur eines:* 
Tut Euren Kindern nicht irgendein Bike aus dem Baumarkt und auch kein ach "soooo tolles Sonderangebot" beim großen Bikehändler an der Ecke an!

Zwischen den oben nicht abschließend aufgeführten Gründen für die ein oder andere Bike-Entscheidung ist alles möglich 


Gruß Jörg

P.S. Ach ja, vergesst nicht das Rad zu versichern


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (29. Juli 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wieso dürfen die denn nicht mit einem vernüftigen Rad zu Spielplatz fahren..?
> 
> Wo fährst Du den überall mit deinem Rad "nicht" hin...??
> 
> ...




ich fahre mit meinem fully und meinem rr NICHT ins schwimmbad, zum training, zum einkaufen .......dafür habe ich das auto, nbzw. ein stadtrad.

das du das so siehst ist schön für dich und dein kind/er, ebenso wie es für dich keine rolle spielt ob sie an rennen teilnehmen oder nicht, denn dies spielt auch für mich keine rolle. da meine es aber möchten, dürfen sie daran teilnehmen. den der wettkampf auf dem rad ist nichts anderes, als ein hockeyspiel oder -turnier. zum krampf wird es erst, wenn der übertrainierte vater rumschreit, seine kids im block nach vorne drückt oder an den außenlinie wie rumpelstielzchen auf und ab hüpft.

meine kinder sind nicht kaputt wenn wir auf tour gehen, auch mit ihren "stangenräder" und bei einigen hundert hm. 

für dich aber nun zum x-ten mal: jeder wie er denkt 

mfg
frank


----------



## zaskar76 (30. Juli 2008)

Könnte man diese Diskussion in zig verschiedenen Threads in diesem Kinderradforum mal bitte beenden? Weil wenn es so schei$$egal was die Kleinen fahren braucht es dieses Forum nicht - oder die Leute die der Meinung sind sollten einfach nicht posten. Wir sind hier in der Unterrubrik "Spezielle Bikes" wo auch in jedem anderen Unterforum mit stolz geschwellter Brust das technisch möglichst beste, das Individuellste,schönsteodersonstwas aus liebevollen Projekten gezeigt wird. Ich stänker auch nicht im CC-Forum das man 7 statt 9 Kilo beim Marathon kaum merkt, eine Deore völlig ausreicht und das die Räder da deshalb alle Quatsch sind - und das konsequent durch alle Threads in denen es um dieses Thema geht. 
DANKE


----------



## regloh (30. Juli 2008)

Danke.

Mal zurück zur Sache. Bekomen wir es hin eine Übersicht über mögliche Bauteile für die Bike Klasse zu schaffen. Da meine ich dann so was wie Rahmen und Bauteile incl. Angaben über Gewicht, Geometrie etc. War auf der Suche im INetz und da ist es echt teilweise unmöglich die Übersicht über die Möglichkeiten zu behalten. 

Nur mal so zur Anregung.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2008)

@zaskar76  DANKE genau richtig... 
@regloh  super ansatzt...ich fang aber nicht an,-

muss als nächstes ein Grossmann A-250 DH bike (17-18 kg) für ein 12 jähriges mädchen aufbauen.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2008)

^^ war nicht mein einfall ! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. Juli 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hatte das A 250 nicht immer  Probleme mit dem Hinterbau?
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt sie mit dem Rad dann noch aus der Kurve  bei dem Gewicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hatte das A 250 nicht immer  Probleme mit dem Hinterbau?
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt sie mit dem Rad dann noch aus der Kurve  bei dem Gewicht.




 es gibt leute die fahren  ein A-250 schon jahrelang im harten DH einsatz.
 u. es gibt leute bei denen der rahmen nicht lange hält.

evtl. liegts auch an der fahrweise ??? keine ahnung


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (30. Juli 2008)

dann mal entschuldigung an die herren der speziellen bikes. ich hatte die forenregeln anscheinend nicht genau studiert und wohl übersehen, dass man in gewissen bereichen nur nach dem mund einiger user reden darf und anderweitige meinungen nicht erwünscht sind. 
zudem tut es mir leid, dass ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass kinderräder der marken scott, bergamont, specialized sich von den räder von real, neckermann, bauhaus u.s.w. abheben, auch wenn nicht bis zum letzten getuned wird.
mein fehler.
es wird ebenso mein fehler sein, dass ich den eindruck gewonnen habe, dass einige väter dem früheren märklin- und carrerasyndrom erlegen sind.

in diesem sinne, mit einem verzicht auf weitere störung....

mfg
frank


----------



## Floriane (31. Juli 2008)

Mine DH Bike





 Noch in der Vormontage


----------



## Sludig667 (4. August 2008)

scheint hier ja zu ner one man bike präsentätion show zu werden 

hier mal ne Anregung für nen Mädchen DH Bike 






is das bike von Tahnee Danyaela 

Ride On


----------



## gruenbaer (4. August 2008)

ich der ich ja eher aus der irrationalen  und meinungsintoleranten  ecke komme, hatte letztens die freude, eine horde mädelz und buben auf leichten und proportionengerechten zweiradeln herumtoben zu erleben.

mitten im wohlstandsgeschwängerten umbrien ...


























[/quote]

hach war das schön 

dirk


----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2008)

@ Sludig667  (wen meinst du?)
Tahnee Danyaela ? sagt mir nix ist es deine tochter.- 
ansonsten:
sehr schönes bike.. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------






so das bike von der Floriane ist fertig,-
die KeFü muss ich nur noch anpassen.- gefällt mir so nicht.


Kinderbikes zu verkaufen:
--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/126882/cat/57
--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/126885/cat/5


----------



## Sludig667 (5. August 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ Sludig667  (wen meinst du?)
> Tahnee Danyaela ? sagt mir nix ist es deine tochter.-
> ansonsten:
> sehr schönes bike..



ne is nicht meine (Tahnee Danyaela) 

meine is die auf dem untersten Treppchen hier -->





war am Wochenende beim Bikemax Kids Cup in Wombach 

Rock On


----------



## Hopi (5. August 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ Sludig667  (wen meinst du?)
> Tahnee Danyaela ? sagt mir nix ist es deine tochter.-
> ansonsten:
> sehr schönes bike..
> ...



keine Bash?  aber sonst sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2008)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> ne is nicht meine (Tahnee Danyaela)
> 
> meine is die auf dem untersten Treppchen hier -->
> 
> ...





WOW ^!


----------



## Master | Torben (7. August 2008)

BOA Arthur - das Grossman is aber nich dein ernst oder? Also von der Größe her passt das top aber wenn sie jetzt schon mit so krassen Parts durch die Gegend fährt wie wird das erst wenn sie 'groß' ist


----------



## fantic26 (7. August 2008)

@Hopi 

Jo Top Ausstattung ;-) 

Aber wie sieht es aus mit dem Dämpfer hinten ! Bekommt man den eine passende Feder für leichte Fahrer ?! Was wiegt deine Tochter ? 40-45kg ?
Die Jetzige verbaute Feder sieht aus wie für Fahrer mit 75kg + ?

Gruß


----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

fantic26 schrieb:


> @Hopi
> 
> Jo Top Ausstattung ;-)
> 
> ...



Du richtest deine Frage an den falschen  ich glaube aber, dass KHUJAND gerade noch soviel Ahnung von der Sache hat, dass er schon die richtige Federrate nimmt


----------



## KHUJAND (7. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du richtest deine Frage an den falschen  ich glaube aber, dass KHUJAND gerade noch soviel Ahnung von der Sache hat, dass er schon die richtige Federrate nimmt



he he... 
 die feder passt. wir mussten sogar den luftdruck im dämpfer erhöhen dammit das bike nicht so durchhängt.  

 Master | Torben
 es ist die tochter von meinem kumpel Kurt.

 sie hat schon 4 bikes. das A-250 wollte sie noch haben,- weil es das letzte A-250  ist,-bzw. sein wird.
ihr Dad hat 12 bikes.


 Kurt
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/77558


----------



## Master | Torben (9. August 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> he he...
> die feder passt. wir mussten sogar den luftdruck im dämpfer erhöhen dammit das bike nicht so durchhängt.
> 
> Master | Torben
> ...



ÄHM - adoptiert der auch Kinder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Kid (11. August 2008)

Aber wer wird den gleich streiten 

bergauf macht es mit dem lift eh mehr spaß und dann auf dem trail runter  hauptsache gute bremsen 

mein altes bike und mein Bruder 8 jahre alt 





mein neues bike ab donnerstag bei mir zu haus





ich am Bombenkrater auf dem BMX





hauptsache es macht spaß egal mit was und es muß ja nicht immer teuer sein damit man spaß hat.

erstmal lernen mit dem bike umzugehen dann greift der papa auch tiefer in die tasche 




mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> ich fahre mit meinem fully und meinem rr NICHT ins schwimmbad, zum training, zum einkaufen .......dafür habe ich das auto, nbzw. ein stadtrad.
> 
> das du das so siehst ist schön für dich und dein kind/er, ebenso wie es für dich keine rolle spielt ob sie an rennen teilnehmen oder nicht, denn dies spielt auch für mich keine rolle. da meine es aber möchten, dürfen sie daran teilnehmen. den der wettkampf auf dem rad ist nichts anderes, als ein hockeyspiel oder -turnier. zum krampf wird es erst, wenn der übertrainierte vater rumschreit, seine kids im block nach vorne drückt oder an den außenlinie wie rumpelstielzchen auf und ab hüpft.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (11. August 2008)

@ dirt kid

geändert, ich habe eben dein alter gesehen 

mfg
frank


----------



## KHUJAND (12. August 2008)

Dirt Kid
 dein bruder u. du seid meine helden...


 viel spass euch beiden.


----------



## Hopi (12. August 2008)

Cool Dirt Kid 

aber vorsicht nur Babys haben weiche Knochen (nix an den Ellenbogen)  weiter viel Spaß auf eurem schönen Spot!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. August 2008)

so nun mit 24.


----------



## Dirt Kid (12. August 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so nun mit 24.



cooles bike 

viel spaß damit


----------



## KHUJAND (12. August 2008)

DANKE ist nicht meinz.^^
das ist für die 9 jährige tochter von meinem arbeitskollegen.


----------



## Dirt Kid (17. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Cool Dirt Kid
> 
> aber vorsicht nur Babys haben weiche Knochen (nix an den Ellenbogen)  weiter viel Spaß auf eurem schönen Spot!



so jetzt ist es da  das gromhit 









und mein bruder





und noch eins mit dem bmx 





viel spass euch allen


----------



## alm_radler (20. August 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

Rahmen (Cycle Concept - 1600g) und Gabel (RST Mozo - alt, aber Elastomere noch schön weich - 1650g) hab ich im Internet zusammengesucht und bewusst auf leichtere Teile geachtet. Die restlichen Teile (komplette 8-fach XT) hatte ich im Keller. Umwerfer, Sattelstütze, Sattel und Vorbau sind nachgekauft. Die Canti-Bremsen werden zusammen mit neuen Bremsschalthebeln beim nächsten Bike noch auf V-Brakes umgebaut.
Summa Summarum (incl. XT-Pedalen) liegt das Rad bei 10,5 kg bei einer 36er Rahmenhöhe - und das mit Standardkomponenten.
Wer gerne schraubt, dem empfehle ich, einmal in das Equipment zu investieren und dann Rahmen und evtl. auch Gabel entsprechend der Größe des Kindes auszutauschen. Ich werde es so halten.
Hier also das Bike (Töchterlein freuts )







Grüße
alm_radler


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2008)

Hallo alm_radler,

ja supi, das lässt sich doch sehen... und bestimmt auch fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2008)

@alm_radler
"auf V-Brakes umgebaun". 

  das würde ich nicht vorschlagen,- die beissen doch wie zangen. 
 meiner hat bei div. pankbremsen  mit den v-brakes.
 einen köpper über den lenker gemacht...

 nie wieder v-brakes,-sag ich da nur. 


 mit scheibe ,- fährt er nun hervorragend.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. August 2008)

Gerade fertig geworden, GT Palomar in 14" für meine Kleine (11 Jahre). 
Mit 12,6 kg grenzwertig, ist aber auch ein Stahlrahmen.


----------



## tedeschino (31. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche für 20" Mountainbikes Alu Kurbeln.
135-155 mm
Kenn jemand Hersteller bzw. Shops?


----------



## andy2 (31. August 2008)

ac gibts bei ebay usa


----------



## tedeschino (31. August 2008)

gibt es in Deutschlankeine Alu 135-145mm Kurbeln zu kaufen?
Für USA würde ja noch Zoll darauf kommen


----------



## Floriane (31. August 2008)

Für normale Touren fahre ich ein Cannondale Super V 1000 in der grösse "sm",mit einem 30er vorbau.Haben die Bremse auf HS33 umgebaut und ich bin total zufrieden,läuft echt gut.


----------



## Mobijo (7. September 2008)

Hallo,
bin seit ein paar Wochen dabei, mit meinem 8jaehrigen Sohn ein 24er Rad aufzubauen, habe aber Probleme mit der Gabel. Meine 2004er RockShox Pilot SL, die ich verwenden will, hat nur eine Feder im linken Holm, ist also nix mit eine raus um damit die Gabel ans geringe Gewicht anzupassen. Ich bin im Moment soweit, die Feder ganz rauszulassen und nur mit ca. 2 bar Luftdruck zu fahren.
Hat das schon mal jemand probiert, gibt's dazu Erfahrungen?


----------



## Mobijo (13. September 2008)

Hier das erste Bild, im Moment ohne Kurbeln (sind zum kuerzen weg) und Kette genau 10 kg.


----------



## nationrider (3. Oktober 2008)

ich bin auf der suche nach ner bezahlbaren und robusten luftgabel
die ich individell auf das gewicht meines sohnes abstimmen kann.

da sie in ein bergamont kiez pro kommt sollte der federweg ca. 130mm
betragen. hat jemand tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiper (22. November 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/giant-race-face-kids-bike-2008.html






 Ich bin zwar nicht so Kinder-bike-interessiert, aber das hier wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten!


----------



## Dirt Kid (23. November 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> ich bin auf der suche nach ner bezahlbaren und robusten luftgabel
> die ich individell auf das gewicht meines sohnes abstimmen kann.
> 
> da sie in ein bergamont kiez pro kommt sollte der federweg ca. 130mm
> betragen. hat jemand tipps?



ich glaub das kommt auf das gewicht an
ich bin schon ne pike air gefahren und mit wenig luft ist die schlechter als die psylo mit ganz leichter feder. 

ich glaube die sit gelb bin mir abern icht sicher sie wird noch weicher wenn sie älter ist


----------



## Kint (5. Dezember 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> das habe ich auch gelesen dennoch sieht es ziemlich groß aus.
> 
> und aus der bucht oder so würde mich auch näher interessieren
> 
> danke trotzdem



sorry grade erst gesehen. 

wenns noch interessiert : 
12,5" zaskar von 97/98 aus ebay.com. 12,5 dabei traditionell bei Gt mitte/ mitte gemessen - komplettlänge des SR sind so 14" ? OR länge horizontal müssten um die 51cm sein. die Rahmen sind halt eigentlich die kleinste Größe für erwachsene gewesen - deswegen auch das OR. 
rahmengewicht ist um 1700 gramm. die späten zassis also ab 98 rum hatten leichtere rohre die rahmen gabs aber früher schon imho dann nicht die ideale wahl weil zu schwer.

da ich regelmäßig gts für mich suche fiel der dabei ab. der rahmen lag wenn ich recht erinere bei ~ 90$ damals hiess das er landete nach verpackung und zoll bei mir für geschätzte 110. war schon eher ein schnäppchen. 

aktuell gibts den rahmen von 2001 - der zudem so zimelich das letzte baujhar dieser rahmenform / größe sein sollte bei ebay von jemand der sich ne goldene nase verdienen will

die auswahl war zudem eingeschränkt, da das rad für meinen neffen von meiner schwester geschenkt wurde, die das budget festgelegt hatte und zudem nicht so ganz einsieht dass kinder evtl alle 2 jahre neue räder brauchen. ausserdem hatte sie sich relativ kurzfristig für das rad als geschenk entschieden- da er zudem seinem BMX entwachsen war und sich auch in den letzten Tagen beklagt hatte dass er wegen den 20" rädern nicht so ganz bei touren hinterherkommt - musste es schlussendlich ein 26er wie bei seinem älteren bruder sein. alles in allem kam das dann dabei heraus. der kurze vorbau ist dem OR geschuldet, andere teile die suboptimal sind dem budget - was ich sukzessive auszutauschen versuche.

wenn du ernsthaft mit so einem Rahmen liebäugelst dann empfehle ich ebay.com - dort die suche nach zaskar. die werden meist als 12,5 oder 14 bzw 15" feilgeboten - aufgrund der sattelrohrverwirrung. es gibt auch günstigere alternativen zum zassi das highend war, avalanche und aggressor erinnere ich. sind dann aufgrund des rohrsatzes etwas schwerer. zaskar haben den vorteil bei BallBurnished (alu poliert wie gezeigt) ohne probleme mit schleifpapier (kratzer, macken) und nevr dull, sonax, luster laces etc (angelaufenes alu) auf hochglanz und annähernd optischen neuzustand gebracht werden zu können - WOVON ich abgesehen habe weil zuviel blingbling das diebstahlrisiko erhöht. ... wenn sonst noch fragen sind gerne auch per pn stellen. hoffe geholfen zu haben kint.


----------



## Kint (5. Dezember 2008)

tedeschino schrieb:


> gibt es in Deutschlankeine Alu 135-145mm Kurbeln zu kaufen?
> FÃ¼r USA wÃ¼rde ja noch Zoll darauf kommen



gÃ¼nstiger als die letzlich ~80 â¬ afaik - Nein. da bleibt dir dann wahrsch nur kÃ¼rzen. 

ausserdem gibts die in farbe...-und bunt !


----------



## nationrider (11. Dezember 2008)

als uneingeschränkt "trailfähig" kann ich das 16" hotrock von specialized 
nach 2 jähriger intensiver nutzung absolut empfehlen 

einziger ausfall:
ein durchgebremster hinterreifen
2x zerstörte Kettenschutz

auf jeden fall sorgt es für gute körperspannung :


----------



## regloh (26. Dezember 2008)

So nun geht die nächste Stufe weiter. Hier das Neue vom Sohnemann (8) für die Nachwuchsabteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appendix (27. Dezember 2008)

Mal `ne kurze Frage - wenn ich mir hier diese tollen Bikes für die Kids ansehen - wir haben unserem aus der Eile heraus ein Conway MC 200 gekauft (bitte nicht lachen) - der Kleine steigt jetzt von einem 20er ohne Schaltung auf ein 24er mit 21 Gängen um (laut Händler ist das "gaaaar kein Problem - die fahren halt in der ersten Zeit vorne nur auf dem mittleren Ritzel") Denkt ihr dass das gutgeht ?


----------



## Ezibian (28. Dezember 2008)

@ appendix: Am bestem am Anfang den Umwerfer mit den zwei Anschlagschrauben sperren so das vorne nur mit dem mittleren Blatt gefahren werden kann. Wenn der junge Mann die hintere Schaltung im Griff hat würde ich die Schaltung vorne auf zweifach (klein und mittel) aufmachen. Klappt das auch gut ist das dritte vorne fällig. 


Mein Junior ist mit neun Gängen unterwegs und das reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Dezember 2008)

Was ich ja super fände- wenn ihr zu den Bikes auch ein Gewicht angebt. Personenwaage sollte da reichen. 
Im Frühjahr/Sommer bekommt mein Wicht auch etwas neues. Bis jetzt ist das Islabike der Favorit.


----------



## Ezibian (29. Dezember 2008)

@ Waldschleicher: Das 20" Trek hat fahrfertig 10,2 Kg.


----------



## no name2606 (3. Januar 2009)

aha


----------



## czippi (4. Januar 2009)

appendix schrieb:


> Mal `ne kurze Frage - wenn ich mir hier diese tollen Bikes für die Kids ansehen - wir haben unserem aus der Eile heraus ein Conway MC 200 gekauft (bitte nicht lachen) - der Kleine steigt jetzt von einem 20er ohne Schaltung auf ein 24er mit 21 Gängen um (laut Händler ist das "gaaaar kein Problem - die fahren halt in der ersten Zeit vorne nur auf dem mittleren Ritzel") Denkt ihr dass das gutgeht ?




Hi,
mein Sohn (7 1/2)hat das zum Glück ziemlich schnell kapiert mit der "geraden" Kettenlinie.
Immer (o.k. 90%) wenn ich mir das Bike anschaue nachdem er gefahren ist, steht die Kette auf Blättern, die von der Linie passen.
Aber es gibt auch Kinder (jetzt bitte nicht hauen: oder Frauen) die dafür länger brauchen.
Vielleicht einfach mal vernünftig erklären, warum das nicht sein soll (vorne+hinten klein oder vorne/ninten groß).

Den Vorschlag, daß nach einer Zeit das kleine Blatt hinzugeschaltet werde soll ist meiner Meinung nach Quatsch, weil dann nämlich schon ungünstige Kombinationen gefahren werden können. Dann kann man auch gleich vorne alle 3 Blätter freigeben.

Grüße, MIcha


----------



## yamann (7. Januar 2009)

So hier nun falls es einen interessiert das ehem. Bike meines Sohnes in 24 Zoll 
aufgebaut. 500 er Oberrohr und 32 er Sitzrohrlänge. (Dirtrahmen)
Da er sich umbedingt ein Stinky 2-4 eingebildet hat und ich günstig an nen gebrauchten Rahmen gekommen bin, werden die Anbauteile umgebaut und der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf (ist in der Bucht eingestellt)


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2009)

yamann schrieb:


> So hier nun falls es einen interessiert das ehem. Bike meines Sohnes in 24 Zoll
> aufgebaut. 500 er Oberrohr und 32 er Sitzrohrlänge. (Dirtrahmen)
> Da er sich umbedingt ein Stinky 2-4 eingebildet hat und ich günstig an nen gebrauchten Rahmen gekommen bin, werden die Anbauteile umgebaut und der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf (ist in der Bucht eingestellt)



genau richtig ! 
u. sieht zudem noch sehr cool aus.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. März 2009)

Als mein Sohn 9 wurde habe ich ihm dieses Bike aufgebaut. Verwendet habe ich als Grundaufbau einen 14" CUBE - Rahmen. Mit dem Bike hat der Junge seitdem mächtig Spaß und vor allem ist es im Verhältnis zu seinem Körpergewicht nicht zu schwer. Er geht damit ab wie ein Zäpfchen  und ist auch in den Dolomiten schon mächtige Trails damit rauf und runter.


----------



## Lelles0815 (13. März 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

also erstmal @Gianty : Sehr sehr geiles Bike.....dein Junior kann sich echt glücklich schätzen...HUT AB.

@KHUJAND : Wollte mich nochmal für deine Hilfsbereitschaft und Rat beim Bikebau bedanken....bin leider erst jetzt dazu gekommen mal ein Bild hochzuladen von meinem "Erstlingswerk"....Der Sohn von meinem Kumpel ist hellauf begeistert und seit dem, jeden Tag mit dem Bike unterwegs.
( Von dem braunen Spank Subrosa konnte ich ihn leider nicht abbringen, hätte das Bike gerne in rein Black / White aufgebaut...aber naja Kinder eben ....axo, die HR-Bremsleitung ist mittlerweile natürlich gekürzt  ) 





Gruß

Lelles0815


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Kid (13. März 2009)

ja wow coole bikes 

was wiegen die den so
das cube sieht ja super leicht aus

und das unter siehr mal geil zum springne aus


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. März 2009)

Das ACID aus #205 wiegt mit XT-Klickies 9,9 kg. Leider ist der Rahmen etwas schwer, denoch kann man sich über das Gewicht nicht beklagen.


----------



## Dirt Kid (14. März 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das ACID aus #205 wiegt mit XT-Klickies 9,9 kg. Leider ist der Rahmen etwas schwer, denoch kann man sich über das Gewicht nicht beklagen.



ist doch super unter 10kg für ein kinderbike ist eh sehr selten


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. März 2009)

Dirt Kid schrieb:


> ist doch super unter 10kg für ein kinderbike ist eh sehr selten



So sieht es dann im Fahrbetrieb aus. Auch nach 3h Tour in den Alpen hatte er an den Anstiegen noch viel Spaß!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2009)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> also erstmal @Gianty : Sehr sehr geiles Bike.....dein Junior kann sich echt glücklich schätzen...HUT AB.
> 
> ...



cool´nes facktor = 100%


----------



## Dirt Kid (16. März 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> So sieht es dann im Fahrbetrieb aus. Auch nach 3h Tour in den Alpen hatte er an den Anstiegen noch viel Spaß!



super  

 sieht anstrengend aus


----------



## Naibaf123 (23. März 2009)

Hi, das sieht ja hier echt toll aus! Habt ihr ne Idee, welches Bike wir fÃ¼r meinen kleinen Bruder nehmen kÃ¶nnten? Er ist jetzt 9 Jahre alt und ca. 1,50m groÃ. Preismaximum lÃ¤ge bei 400â¬, wir kÃ¶nnten auch was gebrauchtes nehmen. Er sollte damit gut durch's GelÃ¤nde kommen, aber auch gut auf der StraÃe fahren kÃ¶nnen, also ein CC wÃ¤re gut. GroÃ rumbasteln kann ich leider nicht, vielleicht wird er meine alte HS-11 Ã¼bernehmen. Hab wirklich keine Ahnung was man fÃ¼r den Preis am besten nimmt.

WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber BeitrÃ¤ge freuen,
mit Dank im Vorraus,

GruÃ

Fabian


----------



## Dirt Kid (23. März 2009)

Naibaf123 schrieb:


> Hi, das sieht ja hier echt toll aus! Habt ihr ne Idee, welches Bike wir für meinen kleinen Bruder nehmen könnten? Er ist jetzt 9 Jahre alt und ca. 1,50m groß. Preismaximum läge bei 400, wir könnten auch was gebrauchtes nehmen. Er sollte damit gut durch's Gelände kommen, aber auch gut auf der Straße fahren können, also ein CC wäre gut. Groß rumbasteln kann ich leider nicht, vielleicht wird er meine alte HS-11 übernehmen. Hab wirklich keine Ahnung was man für den Preis am besten nimmt.
> 
> Würde mich über Beiträge freuen,
> mit Dank im Vorraus,
> ...





Schau dir mal das an 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/KID-260_id_30703_.htm 
ca. 330 Euro

http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/2428/11715/scale_rc_jr
ca. 400 Euro bis 900 Euro

http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/2428/11743/spark_rc_jr
ca. 480 Euro bis 1100 Euro 

evtl. hilfts und andere haben bestimmt auch ideen

preis leistung sehe ich bei cube

cu und viels spaß


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2009)

Soviel zum Thema "Spass an der Sache":

Hier ist "meiner" mal  



Grüße

Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (2. April 2009)

Hallo Schrauberväter!
Hier mal unser Beitrag.
Ziel war es natürlich, möglichst Gewicht zu sparen und dabei die Kosten nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.
Basis: gebrauchtes Lakes für nen schmalen Euro (Danke Christian)
Kurbel: alte 4-Kant-ShimLX, auf 155mm gekürzt (Danke Werner )
Mow Joe 24x1,85 vo+jetzt auch hi (aua, teuer)
alte RS Judy, auf einer Seite Elastomere raus (für lau, danke Christian)
Eigenbau Gabelbrücke (danke Werner u Klaus)
Syntace-Lenker für nen 10er (danke Micha)
Vorbau SQ-Lab Größe "M", 25 Euro
LX-Bremsen: ebay
LX-Hebel: hibike, Set 8 Euro
Pedalen: aus der Kramkiste, 280g
Schaumgriffe, federleicht, 1 Euro v Kramtisch
Schaltwerkschutz hinten wieder demontiert
Ständer wg. Abstellen in der Garage ein Muß! (+175g)
Insgesamt kommt die Fuhre auf ca.  ehrliche 11kg.
Potenzial ist noch vorhanden, aber das wird mir zu teuer/zuviel Aufwand.
Sieht zwar etwas steil vorne aus aber Sohnemann kommt prima damit zurecht und die Downhilloptik hat für Kinder ja auch ihren Reiz.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/318242
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/318243
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/318244
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/318244
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/318246
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/318247


----------



## regloh (3. April 2009)

welchen 24iger Mantel ist für das Spezialiced P3. Dirt für's Gelände zu empfehlen. Soll nicht zu weich sein damit er das ein oder andere Strassen Event auch noch überlebt.


----------



## Dirt Kid (3. April 2009)

ich fahr den Schwalbe Table Top auf meinem dirtbike und da komm ich auch gut durch Wald wenn es einigermasen trocken ist


----------



## regloh (3. April 2009)

Danke... hab grad bestellt .


----------



## Hopi (3. April 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema "Spass an der Sache":
> 
> Hier ist "meiner" mal
> 
> ...



He he,
Drop Du Sau  

Ja so fangen die Kids alle an und nach wenigen Wochen fliegen sie dann über die großen Dinger


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2009)

> Ja so fangen die Kids alle an und nach wenigen Wochen fliegen sie dann über die großen Dinger



Ja, ich befürchte es auch... 

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Sprünge nicht zu hoch werden, sonst müssen wir schon wieder über ein anderes Rad nachdenken... 

Grüße

Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. April 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass die Sprünge nicht zu hoch werden, sonst müssen wir schon wieder über ein anderes Rad nachdenken...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Martina



Warum? Mit dem Rad kann man doch alles machen. Aber etwas mehr Schutz wäre nicht schlecht wenn er weiter Hopsen will. Wir mussten erst am Sonntag wieder einen kleinen aus der Landung kratzen weil er es übertrieben hat. Und er hatte keinen Schutz an  neben seiner Schulter wird er bestimmt noch anders spüren.


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2009)

> Aber etwas mehr Schutz wäre nicht schlecht wenn er weiter Hopsen will



da sind wir schon dran... 

ist aber nicht so einfach für die Kids was passendes zu finden. 

Einen Fullface will er schon länger haben (er spart auch schon drauf) und seit das Wetter besser ist spricht er nur noch von Hahnenklee  

Von daher müssen wir uns "protektionsmässig" beeilen...


----------



## Hopi (3. April 2009)

Na dann mal los  selbst der Helm ist OK eine gescheite Brille wäre noch etwas! Wenn man sich mit einer Goggle in den Boden bohrt, bricht die Nase wenigstens ganz sauber


----------



## Baustahlrider (3. April 2009)

Hier auch mal ein Rad das ich für den Sohn eines Vereinskollegen aufgebaut habe.Univega 4X Basis mit 24" LRS
Mittlerweile ist er aber auf 26" und rein Dirt umgestiegen (Alters-Größen u. Fahrtechnisch bedingt)und daher wird es nun im Bikemarkt verkauft.


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2009)

@Hopi,

hab noch einen:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1392

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1391

Grüße und schöne Ostern

Martina


----------



## appendix (16. April 2009)

Nach dem Umtausch des Fehlkaufes zu Weihnachten (hatten für unseren 7-jährigen ein recht schweres Conway gekauft) wurde es dann doch das Steppenwolf Twixter - bin echt überrascht. Für das Geld bietet das Rad relativ viel - der Kleine ist komplett überzeugt und extrem stolz (sieht ja auch cool aus). Man merkt sofort dass das viel leichter ist.

http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/steppenwolf/index.php?StoryID=2&section=Kidsbikes&articleGet=1109
Beim Aldi gab es jetzt auch noch Fahrradcomputer in weiß - leider sieht er mir jetzt zu häufig auf die km/h Anzeige statt nach vorne


----------



## Martina H. (16. April 2009)

Hallo apendix,

das mit dem Tacho haben wir auch durch. Letzten Endes haben wir ihn wieder abgebaut, die Kids schauen nur auf den "Gameboy" am Lenker und achten auf nichts anderes mehr.

Besser sein lassen   

Grüße

Martina

PS: Unser ist jetzt 9 und fährt immer noch ohne, dafür konzentriert er sich dann aber auch auf den Strassenverkehr!


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2009)

Sehr schöne Videos Martina,  das wird dir noch machen Angstschweiß bescheren


----------



## spinniemaus (20. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

lese jetzt schon ein bisschen mit und möchte meinem Sohn auch ein vernünftiges 20" MTB schenken, was allerdings nicht sooo teuer sein soll (da er es wahrscheinlich nicht so intensiv nutzen wird). Eigentlich gefällt mir das Specialized Hotrock und auch das Cube sehr gut, welche hier auch immer empfohlen werden. Jetzt gibt es aber gerade über den Versandhandel drei 2008er Räder sehr günstig (inkl. Versand 200,00 EUR):

KONA Makena
Gary Fisher Precaliber 20"
Trek MT 60

Ihm und mir gefallen das KONA optisch am besten, es erscheint mir aber mit 11,4 kg vergleichsweise schwer. Das Trek soll 10,8 kg wiegen (gefällt ihm und mir aber vom Lack nicht so), zu dem Gary Fisher habe ich keine Angaben gefunden. Dies kostet aber in der aktuellen Version 330,00 EUR, was vielleicht ein Hinweis auf bessere Qualität, Leichtigkeit sein könnte.

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen, Meinungen zum Online-Kauf von obigen Rädern oder auch ganz allgemein? Wäre für eine rasche Hilfe dankbar, denn der Geburtstag naht!!


----------



## Fun-Biker (20. April 2009)

Hallo spinniemaus,

ich habe für meine Tochter beim "ibäh" vor Weihnachten ein Spezi Hotrock in 20" in pink   (Mädchen halt) gekauft. War preislich ganz o.k. Wichtig ist bei den Kids halt, daß es ihnen gefällt. Die technischen Vorteile interessieren da weniger 

Gewicht kannst du vor allem auch an den Reifen sparen, wie hier ja auch schon öfter berichtet wurde.  Der Schwalbe Mow Joe als Faltreifen (BMX Reifen) bringt z.B. ca. 330g auf die Waage, damit läßt sich dann locker mal 400-500 g einsparen. 

Ob es ein neues Bike sein muß, ist auch immer die Frage. Das Spezi z.B. war in einem super Zustand und lag einges unter 200 . 

Zum Thema Federgabel wird ja auch immer viel diskutiert. Bei dem Spezi habe ich die Feder auf der einen Seite ausgebaut, ist aber für meine Kleine immer noch zu hart. Werde wohl mal 'ne weichere Feder bestellen müssen.

Das Kona finde ich persönlich garnicht schlecht und die Preise im Netz sind für das 2008er echt gut. 

Die Kids nutzen das Bike ja auch nicht so, wie unsereins , oder vielleicht auch doch  Du kennst deinen Kleinen da wohl am Besten...

Gruß

Fun-Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinniemaus (21. April 2009)

Hallo Fun-Biker,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Die verstehe ich dann so, dass im Grunde alle genannten Bikes okay wären und dass man dann lieber das "Schönste" kauft , anstatt auf 500 Gramm mehr oder weniger zu achten?!

Den Gedanken mit dem Gebrauchtkauf hatte ich übrigens auch, aber ich beobachte bei ebay jetzt schon seit zwei Wochen und die Preise sind im Moment geradezu abartig, was vermutlich an der Saison liegt. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich hoffentlich schlauer und schaue mich schon frühzeitig im Winter um. Im Moment jedenfalls würde ich vielleicht ein "Speci" für 170,00 inkl. Porto ersteigern und da kaufe ich dann doch lieber eines der obigen bikes neu.

Gruß

Spinniemaus


----------



## Fun-Biker (21. April 2009)

spinniemaus schrieb:


> Hallo Fun-Biker,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Die verstehe ich dann so, dass im Grunde alle genannten Bikes okay wären und dass man dann lieber das "Schönste" kauft , anstatt auf 500 Gramm mehr oder weniger zu achten?!
> 
> ...




Hallo Spinniemaus,

genau so meinte ich das 

170,-  für ein Hotrock ist schon ganz o.k., wenn es nicht zu alt ist. Aber du natürlich recht, das Kona habe ich im Netz als 2008er Neu ebenfalls für den Kurs gefunden. Da fällt die Entscheidung dann nicht so schwer 

Ich denke mit dem Kona machst du bestimmt nix falsch und der Sohnemann wird seine Freude daran haben! Und wie gesagt, die 500 Gramm, die kann man auch locker noch an den Reifen sparen, wenn es denn sein muß. Die Frage ist ja auch immer, wie lange die Kids das Bike denn dann fahren, bis sie auf 24" umsteigen und wieviel man für diesen Zeitraum investieren möchte.

Wenn es dann mal ein 26"er wird, werde ich meiner Tochter natürlich auch was Nettes und schön Leichtes aufbauen, die Investition ist dann ja auch etwas langfristiger.


Gruß

Fun-Biker


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. April 2009)

spinniemaus schrieb:


> KONA Makena
> Gary Fisher Precaliber 20"
> Trek MT 60
> 
> ...



Kennst du das hier schon? Ist mit 8,8kg angegeben, netter Unterschied...


----------



## Fun-Biker (22. April 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Kennst du das hier schon? Ist mit 8,8kg angegeben, netter Unterschied...



Stimmt, allerdings auch vom Preis, 210 Pfund sind ca. 235  plus Versand...

Gruß

Fun-Biker


----------



## Judge (28. April 2009)

Das Bike vom Sohnemann ...

Er ist 7 jahre alt und wiegt ca. 24 kg.
Wollte unbedingt das Bike haben und kommt super damit klar 







bisserl action ...













Gibt auch Action in Videoformat (wer sehen will) ^^

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB5js3f-Bo0"]YouTube - Wernertanne Bikepark 2008 Dustin[/ame]

Bike Fazit nach 6 Monaten Gebrauch :

Gutes Park und Dirt Bike 
gute geometrie / einfaches Handling 

Pro:
defekte keine (ausser geplatzte Schläuche)
Funktionalität gut
Bremsen und Bremswirkung bisher ohne Probleme

Contra:
Gabel schwächelt etwas wenns mal härter zu geht
(ist aber schwierig da was gescheites für 20" zu finden)
Sehr anfälliger Lack wie bei allen Kona Modellen Bj. 2008

Resume:
Gutes Bike für den fortgeschrittenen Nachwuchsfahrer
Preis/Leistung = gut


----------



## bugxx (28. April 2009)

Vielleicht hätte hier jemand für einen 13,5" großen Felt Q720 Rahmen interesse. Der Rahmen ist für Disc-only. 
Rahmenhöhe (mitte-ende Sattelrohr): 34 cm
Oberrohrlänge (mitte-mitte): 51 cm
Mein Sohnemann ist dafür noch etwas zu klein.

Der Rahmen ist ungefahren, wurde als Neurad zerlegt. Er hat einen wirklich kleinen Kratzer am Oberrohr am "Q" (siehe Foto)









Bei Interesse, einfach melden.


----------



## Hopi (28. April 2009)

Judge schrieb:


> Das Bike vom Sohnemann ...
> 
> Er ist 7 jahre alt und wiegt ca. 24 kg.
> Wollte unbedingt das Bike haben und kommt super damit klar
> ...



Und kommt er jetzt schon auf die Box  bei dem Tempo das er vorlegt.


----------



## Judge (28. April 2009)

> Und kommt er jetzt schon auf die Box  bei dem Tempo das er vorlegt.



joa seit 3 Wochen fährt er die kleine Boxline komplett mit Wall + 2,5 mtr. Double + Box


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2009)

> joa seit 3 Wochen fährt er die kleine Boxline komplett mit Wall + 2,5 mtr. Double + Box



RESPEKT 

... und was sagt die Mutter...  

Grüße

Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. April 2009)

Judge schrieb:


> joa seit 3 Wochen fährt er die kleine Boxline komplett mit Wall + 2,5 mtr. Double + Box



Aha, ich sehe der Schutz wird schon reduziert  (Dirthelm) aber respekt für den kleinen, Wall und double  das klappte selbst bei mir nicht immer.
Na man sieht sich bestimmt mal an der Tanne  ich bin der, der mit Gips (noch Verband) seiner Frau beim Springen zuschauen muss


----------



## Judge (28. April 2009)

Joa am 16.05.09 ist wieder die alljährige Dirt Contest Veranstaltung,
da sind wir auf jedenfall auch wieder da. (Allerdings nur zum zuschauen, leider muss der kleene noch warten um da was zu reißen und ich bin zu "greisenhaft" dafür ^^ muhrhr)
Mindest Alter 14 Jahre, aber da kann er ja noch 7 Jahre üben ...

P.s. Dirthelm erlaubnis für den Double und Box gabs nur weils sackenheiß
war an dem Tag und da ist der FF für die kleinen ganz gut lästig.
Beerfelden und Winterberg fährt er nur mit FF. Sonst bleibt das Raderl stehen...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2009)

Judge  einfach TOLL was  dein sohn drauf hat...  


(meiner spielt dafür so gut fussball,- wie deiner mit dem bike abgeht.)


----------



## fabs8 (28. April 2009)

Hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt 
Na Spass...


----------



## Judge (28. April 2009)

Danke ...
Fussball spielt meiner auch noch, aber biken kann er einfach besser ^^

Mit 3 Jahren mit Laufrad angefangen mit 4 Jahren 16" Specialized Hotrock
BMX im Urlaub die Planai DH runter und seit dem gings immmer weiter ... 
Tja und nun kann er fast alles das was Papa auch kann und in einem bis zwei Jahren lerne ich dann von Ihm ^^   
Aber so soll das ja auch sein


----------



## PhatBiker (28. April 2009)

Judge schrieb:


> Danke ...
> Fussball spielt meiner auch noch, aber biken kann er einfach besser ^^
> 
> Mit 3 Jahren mit Laufrad angefangen mit 4 Jahren 16" Specialized Hotrock
> ...




Man merkt das er früh auf dem Rad war.
Dein kleiner fährt schon wie ein grosser. Respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (28. April 2009)

Judge schrieb:


> Danke ...
> Fussball spielt meiner auch noch, aber biken kann er einfach besser ^^
> 
> Mit 3 Jahren mit Laufrad angefangen mit 4 Jahren 16" Specialized Hotrock
> ...



...und wann kommt der Backflip???
Also echt wahnsinn, was der Kleine draufhat. Mein Sohnemann (7,99Jahre) hat einen ähnlichen Werdegang (2 3/4 Laufrad, 3,5 Jahre Puky, 4-7Jahre YamahaPW50 dann 16", 20er SpeciHotrock und seit 1 Jahr ein 24er. Die Größen der Räder waren immer grenzwertig am Anfang aber die Fahrtechnik hat immer die größeren Räder gerechtfertigt. Da wir keine brauchbaren Sprünge vor der Haustür haben sind wir mehr auf unserer Zechenhalde unterwegs. Ich wundere mich schon manchmal, wo er runterfährt (sehr steil aber volle Kontrolle). Fullface, Protektoren und ein Motocrossbrustpanter sind dann aber (gerne) angezogen.
Hab auch schon Bange, daß ich in ein paar Jahren von ihm lernen kann
Das Video werd ich ihm mal zeigen, dann hat er seinen Meister des Springens gefunden.
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Judge (28. April 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> RESPEKT
> 
> ... und was sagt die Mutter...
> 
> ...



Die findet es ok, kann aber stellenweise nicht hinschauen


----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

Judge, geiles Video! Echt krass wie der fährt. Ich als Erwachsener würde mich das nicht trauen. Wie heisst es so oft: Kinder kennen noch keine Angst.  Solange immer entsprechende Schutzausrüstung dabei ist und er Spaß daran hat warum nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2009)

> Die findet es ok, kann aber stellenweise nicht hinschauen



Bestell ihr einen schönen Gruß von mir: Zähne zusammenbeissen, umdrehen, Klappe halten!

Meine 3 goldenen Regeln um nicht vom Sohnemann zu hören: " Eyyyyyiii, Mamma, ich hab schon Fransen an den Ohren... ich pass schon auf" 

Grüße und noch viel Spass

Martina


----------



## Hopi (29. April 2009)

Judge schrieb:


> Joa am 16.05.09 ist wieder die alljährige Dirt Contest Veranstaltung,
> da sind wir auf jedenfall auch wieder da. (Allerdings nur zum zuschauen, leider muss der kleene noch warten um da was zu reißen und ich bin zu "greisenhaft" dafür ^^ muhrhr)
> Mindest Alter 14 Jahre, aber da kann er ja noch 7 Jahre üben ...
> 
> .



Du willst Ihn aber auch noch nicht über den großen Double fliegen sehn.


----------



## Judge (29. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du willst Ihn aber auch noch nicht über den großen Double fliegen sehn.



ne nich wirklich 
wenn ich seine Körpergröße auf den kleine Double beziehe, ist das schon so als würde ein erwachsener den großen Double fahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2009)

Judge schrieb:


> ne nich wirklich
> wenn ich seine Körpergröße auf den kleine Double beziehe, ist das schon so als würde ein erwachsener den großen Double fahren.



Judge viel spass euch beiden... 

bei uns steht  am WE wie immer fussball auf den programm.

SF-Hamborn 07 vs. SC-Rot-Weiß Oberhausen .u.9 
(mein sohn spielt beim SF-Hamborn 07)


----------



## Judge (30. April 2009)

Ja vielen Dank,

allerdings wird es dieses Wochenende wohl nix mit biken da am Samstag
auch bei uns Fussball ansteht und der Rest vom "langen" Wochenende
renovieren und Umzug ansteht ... *würg*

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen 1. Mai


----------



## janosch0711 (4. Mai 2009)

Hab bei meinem kleinen auch nur eine feder aus ner 24" federgabel drin.
geht auf jeden fall sehr gut!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/74463/

Ich hoff er bleibt auch dran und ist mit 7 auch so gut dabei.


----------



## Dirt Kid (4. Mai 2009)

Judge schrieb:


> Ja vielen Dank,
> 
> allerdings wird es dieses Wochenende wohl nix mit biken da am Samstag
> auch bei uns Fussball ansteht und der Rest vom "langen" Wochenende
> ...



den hatten wir 

schaut selbst 











schöne Grüße aus München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judge (4. Mai 2009)

@Dirt Kid

sehr nette Pics. Gute Farben und auch stylish *daumen*


----------



## votecoli (12. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein Junior nach ner  45km und 870hm Tour! Für`n 8Jährigen nicht schlecht (Und immer nur wenn er selber will, nie drängen)







Bei seinem Bike handelt es sich um ein cube Team 260. Ausgeliefert also mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern. Da er bei engen technischen Passagen aber Probleme beim rangieren hatte hab ich es auf 24 Zoll Laufräder umgebaut (LX). Dabei hab ich auch gleich die Bremsanlage aufgerüstet (Tektro Scheiben). Mit kurzem Vorbau und einem ausrangierten Carbon Lenker hatte er jetzt eine ziehmliche All-Mountain Sitzposition mit der er super zurechtkommt! Alles in allem natürlich kein billiger Spaß (Grundpreis 300 Euro plus nochmal das gleiche für Teile!). Aber es kann ja wohl nicht sein das wir mit High-Tech Teilen rumeiern und sich die Zwerge mit Biligschrott den Berg hoch quälen!
Gruß an alle die ihren `Kleinen` was gönnen!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/333469


----------



## Martina H. (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo votecoli,



> Aber es kann ja wohl nicht sein das wir mit High-Tech Teilen rumeiern und sich die Zwerge mit Biligschrott den Berg hoch quälen




Genau!!!


Grüße

Martina


----------



## Dirt Kid (13. Mai 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo votecoli,
> 
> Aber es kann ja wohl nicht sein das wir mit High-Tech Teilen rumeiern und sich die Zwerge mit Biligschrott den Berg hoch quälen
> 
> ...



hihi oder runter


----------



## urghhh! (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

Ihr habt mich (40, weiblich) ja bei meinem Kauf letztes Jahr so gut beraten (ich kann also selbst nicht fahren und schaue neidisch auf die Videos Eurer Kids hier...seufz). 

Nun sollte auch mein Sohn (wird im Sept. 6) irgendwann demnächst neues 20" Rad haben, bislang fährt er noch Scott Voltage 16" ohne Gänge und mit Rücktritt. Eigentlich passt das Rad auch noch für seine kurzen Beinchen, ich würde ihn nur so gerne langsam an "normale Bremsen" gewöhnen (oder ist das nebensächlich ?) und er selbst hätte gerne eine Gangschaltung...

Habe mich ein bisschen umgeschaut und könnte mir vorstellen: 
kona shred 2-0 (gebraucht), Centurion R-Bock, das nächst größere scott voltage....
was meint Ihr ? 

Wir fahren ein bissi zusammen leichte Isar-Trails (keine langen Strecken) und ich schleppe die Familie ab und zu in die Bikeparks, wo ich aber selbst runter schleiche und es nicht kann  ....Sohnemann ist eher ängstlich und fährt noch viel im Sitzen ....

Ach, und selbst zusammen bauen kann ich leider nix ...
Danke !


----------



## votecoli (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Uurrgh!?

Wie wärs den hiermit:

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/KID-200_id_30701_.htm#anker

Mein Junior hat das 260 (siehe oben!) und ich bin mit der Qualität super zufrieden. Wie du der Herstellerseite entnehmen kannst hat das Rad eine 7 Gang Drehgriffschaltung und V Brakes. Also perfekt um die Zwerge langsam an die nächst höhere Stufe heranzuführen.
Mit knapp über zehn Kilo ist das Gewicht auch noch akzeptabel!

Gruß Oliver

P.S. Der Preis für die größere Version lag bei angemessenen 300 Euro


----------



## botswana23 (15. Mai 2009)

So bin jetzt auch am Vorbereiten an einem Bike für meinen Sohn.

Der wird Ende des Monats 5 Jahre alt, ist aber schon ein wenig grösser als seine Freunde im Kindi.

Nach langem hin und her, zwischen Scott Scale JR20" und Kona 20", haben wir uns für ein Beinn20" Large entschieden. 

Ich zeig euch jetzt erstmal ein paar Bilder vom original Zustand, was auch schon nicht so schlecht ist im Vergleich zu anderen namhaften Herstellern.

Komplett wiegt es im original 9,520kg. Mit der Zeit soll es unter 8kg kommen.

Hier mal die Bilder :









Vorderes Schutzblech :





Vorder Reifen 20"x1,4 Draht :





Vorderes Laufrad mit Felgenband :





Schlauch vorne :





Schnellspanner vorne :





Hinterer Reifen :





Hinteres Schutzblech :





Strahler vorne + hinten :





Pedale :





Kassette :





Hinteres Laufrad mit Felgenband :





Schnellspanner hinten :





Schlauch hinten :





Sattelstütze 25,4mm x 220mm :





Sattelklemme :





Sattel :





So das wars fürs erste. Wenn jetzt langsam die neuen Teile kommen gibts mehr Bilder.

Gruß


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Mai 2009)

Nein danke, keine Bilder mehr.
Leichbau für Dein Kind.
Wie Leichtsinnig seid Ihr Leichtbaufetischisten.
Ihr stellt eine echte Gefahr dar, lass mal ein Teil wegknacken am Rad wenn Du, oder besser, Dein Kind mit dem Rad auf der Strasse fährt.
Du selber kannst ja vieleicht noch reagieren, aber ein Kind ist schnell überfordert wenn etwas nicht wie sonst funktioniert. Wird unaufmerksam, past nicht mehr auf, weil abgelenkt, kracht in ein Auto oder Autokracht ins Kind, weil Kind . . . 

Macht doch was ihr wollt, Ihr eleminiert euch selber.


----------



## stivinix (15. Mai 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Nein danke, keine Bilder mehr.
> Leichbau für Dein Kind.
> Wie Leichtsinnig seid Ihr Leichtbaufetischisten.
> Ihr stellt eine echte Gefahr dar, lass mal ein Teil wegknacken am Rad wenn Du, oder besser, Dein Kind mit dem Rad auf der Strasse fährt.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thilli (16. Mai 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Nein danke, keine Bilder mehr.
> Leichbau für Dein Kind.
> Wie Leichtsinnig seid Ihr Leichtbaufetischisten.
> Ihr stellt eine echte Gefahr dar, lass mal ein Teil wegknacken am Rad wenn Du, oder besser, Dein Kind mit dem Rad auf der Strasse fährt.
> ...


----------



## botswana23 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe die Demokratie, sagte eins ein weiser Mensch.

Was ist Demokratie fragten Ihn verduzt seine Mitmenschen, darauf gabs die Antwort :

Demokratie ist wenn Dich jemand dort hinschickt wo der Pfeffer wächst und Du trotzdem hingehen kannst wohin Du möchtest. 

Jedem seine Freiheit auf Meinungsäusserung, ich denke das PhatBiker sich "leider" im Leichtbau nicht auskennt.

Anyway schönes WE


----------



## olli (16. Mai 2009)

urghhh! schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> Ihr habt mich (40, weiblich) ja bei meinem Kauf letztes Jahr so gut beraten (ich kann also selbst nicht fahren und schaue neidisch auf die Videos Eurer Kids hier...seufz).
> 
> ...


Ich habe nun dieses 16er für unsere 6-jährige Tochter gekauft (143.- plus vernünftige Bremsen):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394369

Auf dem Bild ist es noch nicht richtig eingestellt, der Sattel ist nun mindestens 5 cm niedriger, es bietet also Verstellbereich für ein weiteres Jahr. Ich würde einem ängstlichen 6-jährigen sicher kein 20er MTB kaufen, wenn er Trails und Gelände fahren soll. Wir Erwachsenen fahren bei MTBs ja auch kleinere Rahmen und Räder als auf der Straße.


----------



## urghhh! (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Olli, 

ja, genau das überlege ich halt auch....vielleicht als Zwischenlösung doch ein 16" mit Gangschaltung und ohne Rücktritt.... ? Bei dem von Dir geposteten Blowfish 16" müsste ich aber die Bremsen selbst umbauen, oder ? Das kann ich doch nicht...oder gibt es das im Fachhandel ?

Außerdem habe ich mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass das 16" Scott Voltage, was er jetzt fährt, angeblich schlappe 11,3 kg wiegt - und das hat er schon, seit er 3 ist....und die Vorderradbremse ist ein Graus, da kam er noch nie dran - für Kinderhände völlig ungeeignet...wir hatten es damals direkt nach dem Laufrad gekauft, weil es das einzige 16" Rad war, bei dem er mit 3 Jahren mit den Beinen auf den Boden kam und wir nicht noch ein 12" als Zwischenlösung kaufen wollten (wobei ich das heute wohl anders machen würde). 

hmmm...


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Mai 2009)

Leichtbau ist echt gefährlich. Kumpels von mir haben auch Leichtbau betrieben, einer hats eingesehen das es nicht gut ist, ein anderer hat jetzt eine 40%ige Behinderung weil ihm das Vorderrad in voller Fahrt auf der Strasse weggeknickt ist.

Leichtbau ist ein echter sch . . . aber jedem das seine.
Irgendwann werden auch die Leichtbaufetischisten es schmerzlich merken.

Es mag ja auch gut gehen und es passiert nichts, weil auf die Räder und deren handhabung aufgepasst wird.
Aber Kinder brauchen robuste Räder, die auch mal hingeschmissen werden können ohne das ein Teil gleich kaputt geht.

Das Leichtbau Thema gehört hier eigendlich nicht hin. Sorry !!
Aber ich hab echt ein dicken Hals.


----------



## urghhh! (16. Mai 2009)

...nur am Rande: hinschmeißen kann man das unglaublich schwere 16" Scott Voltage, ohne dass was kaputt geht...manchmal auch vor Wut...
hat also wirklich auch seine Vorteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (17. Mai 2009)

Um die auf dem Markt so verfügbaren 16" Felgen zum wegknicken zu bewegen, müsste man vermutlich die Speichen komplett weglassen...


----------



## olli (17. Mai 2009)

urghhh! schrieb:


> Hallo Olli,
> 
> ja, genau das überlege ich halt auch....vielleicht als Zwischenlösung doch ein 16" mit Gangschaltung und ohne Rücktritt.... ? Bei dem von Dir geposteten Blowfish 16" müsste ich aber die Bremsen selbst umbauen, oder ? Das kann ich doch nicht...oder gibt es das im Fachhandel ?



Das 16er Blowfish hat keine Schaltung. Die Übersetzung muß ich mir mal genauer ansehen, kleine Hügelchen kommt man hoch, sonst aber nix.

Umrüsten muß man nur Bremsbeläge und Seilzüge (das sind normale Wartungsarbeiten), man kann die Hebel umrüsten (Gute Hebel mit Griffweiteneinstellung nehmen), die Originalhebel haben aber schon Griffweiteneinstellung. 

Ich habe nun noch das 14er für unseren 4-jährigen bestellt, der kämpft mit seinem 16er extrem, er hat einfach 2-3 cm zu wenig Schrittlänge. Mit dem 14' Blowfish muss er dann zwar auch das beidhändige Bremsen üben, aber es wiegt 4 kg weniger und er kommt vernünftig runter ...


----------



## votecoli (17. Mai 2009)

Um das hochenzündliche Thema "Leichtbau" mal in eine andere Richtung zu leiten............






Mein Junior beim montieren seines neuen Carbonlenkers (Von nem Kumpel ausgemustert). Wir haben lange über die Vor-und Nachteile gesprochen


----------



## czippi (17. Mai 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist echt gefährlich. Kumpels von mir haben auch Leichtbau betrieben, einer hats eingesehen das es nicht gut ist, ein anderer hat jetzt eine 40%ige Behinderung weil ihm das Vorderrad in voller Fahrt auf der Strasse weggeknickt ist.
> 
> Leichtbau ist ein echter sch . . . aber jedem das seine.
> Irgendwann werden auch die Leichtbaufetischisten es schmerzlich merken.
> ...



Jetzt mal gaaaaanz cool bleiben. Zwischen schwarz und weiß gibts noch ne Menge Abstufungen. Wir reden ja hier nicht von 5kg-Bikes für die Kleinen. Aber eine 1,2kg Stahl-Kurbel darf doch sicher gegen eine gekürzte, alte LX-Kurbel mit 750g. getauscht werden, oder? Und ein paar ausgemusterte Teile die für Erwachsene sind und -30% gegenüber dem Heavy-metal-Kidbikeschrott wiegen dürfen doch sicher ans Bike geschraubt werden, oder? Die Fahrer (Kids) wiegen nur 1/3tel der Erwachsenen, für die die Parts entwickelt wurden. Nur darum gehts hier!!!!
Grüße, Micha


----------



## GravityForce (18. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
vielleicht weiß jemand von euch ob ich die Schraubachse der Vorderradnabe (Rad von meinem Sohn) durch einen Schnellspanner ersetzen kann oder doch lieber ne neue Nabe einbauen sollte.
Grüße!


----------



## Judge (18. Mai 2009)

Ich denke wenn es um das Thema Leichtbau geht kann ich sowohl die eine als auch die andere Seite verstehen. 
Allerdings sollte man sich überlegen, in welchem Einsatzgebiet das Raderl bewegt werden soll. Wenn das Bike für den "normalen" Fahrgebrauch (Weg zur Schule, Wochenendausflug an den See oder sonstiges in der Richtung) dann denke ich das ein wenig Leichtbau nicht falsch ist, da sich sonst die Kleinen echt einen abstrampeln müssen und dann leicht schnell den Spass an der Sache verlieren.
Wenn die Kids das Rad im Gelände bewegen und damit meine ich jetzt keine Waldwege ^^... sollte das Rad den beanspruchungen Stand halten. Ich denke jeder sollte selbst abwägen was ok ist und was nicht. Übertreiben kann man es sowohl in der einen als auch in der anderen Richtung. Irgendwann kommt jedes Material an seine Belastungsgrenze. Ich hab schon ne dicke BoXXer Gabel "wegknicken" sehn, weil der 12 mtr. Double um 1 mtr. zu kurz gesprungen wurde und das Vorderrad am Baumstamm hängen blieb. Das Bike und der Fahrer sahen danach richtig shice aus... und das war kein Leichtbau Bike... 

wie gesagt abwägen, abschätzen, gesunden menschenverstand walten lassen und dann sollte auch nix passieren. 
Ganz abstellen kann man die Unfallgefahr eh nicht, das gehört zum Sport dazu. Egal ist welche Sportart. Rennradfahrer die wie verrückt auf stark befahrenen Strassen rumdüsen und meinen sie wäre auf der Tour de France sind genauso betroffen wie Leute oder Kids die ohne Helm fahren, oder sich ohne entsprechende Protektoren ins Hardcore Gelände begeben und meinen, och joa sowas wie die da im Video von letztes kann ich auch. Dann dauerts 5 min und dann kommt der Krankenwagen um die Ecke.

Bis auf Prellungen, Abschürfungen, Stauchungen ist bisher bei uns noch nichts passiert.
Toi toi toi ...
Aber mein kleiner und ich fahren IMMER mit Protektoren wenn´s mal härter zur Sache geht. Ohne Bodyprotection geht es keinen Kicker rauf und keinen Drop runter. Die Kids können das sehr wohl verstehen auch wenn er immer am mosern ist wie sehr er schwitzt.
Wenn es Ihn dann aber mal richtig hinschmeisst, dann war er bisher immer froh das er alles an hatte ...

Also nicht übertreiben aber auch nicht untertreiben (sonst fehlt ja der Spass).

beste Grüße


----------



## Cyborg (18. Mai 2009)

Judge schrieb:


> das Thema Leichtbau...[]...Rennradfahrer die wie verrückt auf stark befahrenen Strassen rumdüsen und meinen sie wäre auf der Tour de France sind genauso betroffen wie Leute oder Kids die ohne Helm fahren



Mensch, und wie stark sind dann die Rennradfahrer ohne Helm mit den Sub5-Rennern auf befahrenen Strassen betroffen?  Wenn man ein paar Schrottteile durch gute Teile für Erwachsene ersetzt, es ist noch lange keine Leichbau.


----------



## Judge (18. Mai 2009)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Mensch, und wie stark sind dann die Rennradfahrer ohne Helm mit den Sub5-Rennern auf befahrenen Strassen betroffen?  Wenn man ein paar Schrottteile durch gute Teile für Erwachsene ersetzt, es ist noch lange keine Leichbau.



hab ich auch nie gesagt, leichtbau ist ok, nur das Einsatzgebiet sollte zum Leichtbau passen.... 
Aber auch hier ist vorsicht angesagt ... La Bresse DH WC 2009   teures Bike teure Gabel und trotzdem passiert sowas.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1727


----------



## janosch0711 (18. Mai 2009)

GravityForce schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> vielleicht weiß jemand von euch ob ich die Schraubachse der Vorderradnabe (Rad von meinem Sohn) durch einen Schnellspanner ersetzen kann oder doch lieber ne neue Nabe einbauen sollte.
> Grüße!



die achse austauschen geht schneller. dann können die lager gleich noch neu gefettet werden... außerdem ist es so wie so gut bei kinderrädern die konuslager, mittels der kontermuttern neu einzustellen.
in vielen werkstätten nimmt man es nicht so genau mit kinderrädern.

FOTOS


----------



## czippi (18. Mai 2009)

janosch0711 schrieb:


> die achse austauschen geht schneller. dann können die lager gleich noch neu gefettet werden... außerdem ist es so wie so gut bei kinderrädern die konuslager, mittels der kontermuttern neu einzustellen.
> in vielen werkstätten nimmt man es nicht so genau mit kinderrädern.
> 
> FOTOS



Hi Janosch,
muß man die alten Konusschrauben weiter verwenden? Ich denke, daß diese doch an den Durchmesser der Kugeln angepaßt sind, oder?
Wenn das so ist, muß das Gewinde der neuen Hohlachse mit dem Gewinde der alten Konusschrauben übereinstimmen. Da gibts doch unterschiedliche Gewindesteigungen bei den Achsen, oder? Ich hab diese Baustelle nämlich noch am Hinterrad des 24er vom Sohnemann vor mir. 
Grüße, Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janosch0711 (18. Mai 2009)

auf jeden fall die zu der nabe passenden muttern verwenden.
Habs selber noch nicht ausprobiert aber die gewinde stimmen so weit ich weiß überein.
ich hab bei dem oben gezeigten bike die schraubkranz nabe durch eine mit freilauf für 9 fach kassetten und schnellspannerachse ersetzt. die vorne war schon mit schnellspanner.


----------



## GravityForce (18. Mai 2009)

danke soweit,
werd die nabe wohl mal zerlegen und schauen wie weit ich komme ;D
da die gewinde hinüber sind muss so oder so was getan werden.
Hab noch nen paar schnellspannernaben im keller leigen die als ersatzeilspender herhalten können.
Grüße!


----------



## Judge (19. Mai 2009)

Hi auch ein nettes Kinderbike... ^^
bei ebay gefunden 24" Kona Stab mit deluxe Ausstattung ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280344550237


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2009)

wie kommst Du denn auf Kinderrad? Das ist für Erwachsene. Und mal davon abgesehen das die Kiste bestimmt 2x Kilo  wiegt, ist sie auch völlig überteuert


----------



## flyingscot (19. Mai 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist echt gefährlich. Kumpels von mir haben auch Leichtbau betrieben, einer hats eingesehen das es nicht gut ist, ein anderer hat jetzt eine 40%ige Behinderung weil ihm das Vorderrad in voller Fahrt auf der Strasse weggeknickt ist.
> 
> Das Leichtbau Thema gehört hier eigendlich nicht hin. Sorry !!
> Aber ich hab echt ein dicken Hals.



Also ich habe wesentlich mehr Schiss vor Baumarkträdern ... speziell auch die für Kinder ... als vor sinnvoll (und meist auch teuer) aufgebauten leichten Mountainbikes.

Z.B. das Wegknicken von Laufrädern kenn ich nur von solchen Billigbikes oder eben bei völlig falschem Einsatzbereich (CC-Laufrad im Downhill o.ä.).


----------



## Judge (19. Mai 2009)

Ich kam nur auf Kinderrad weil 24" dabei stand
deshalb habe ich ja auch die ^^ dazugeschrieben 
und klar überteuert ist es allemal ...
war eher zur Aufheiterung hier im thread gedacht


----------



## Judge (19. Mai 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Also ich habe wesentlich mehr Schiss vor Baumarkträdern ... speziell auch die für Kinder ... als vor sinnvoll (und meist auch teuer) aufgebauten leichten Mountainbikes.
> 
> Z.B. das Wegknicken von Laufrädern kenn ich nur von solchen Billigbikes oder eben bei völlig falschem Einsatzbereich (CC-Laufrad im Downhill o.ä.).



Apropos Baumarkt Räder ^^ hier ein interessanter Bericht ...


Teil 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MtPxSf8mxU"]YouTube - Mountainbike-Test Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben Part1[/ame]

Teil 2

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY756ZEpBS8&feature=related"]YouTube - Mountainbike-Test Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben Part2[/ame]

sehr interessant und abschreckend zugleich .. wer es noch nicht gesehen hat


----------



## Koe (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

heute war es endlich so weit. 
Es hat lange gedauert aber jetzt ist es fast fertig. 
Nachdem vergangene Woche die letzten Teile eingetrudelt sind, hab ich es heute nicht mehr ausgehalten und musste mit der Großen und Kleinen Tochter das Gefährt mal ausfahren. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten will ich noch verändern.


Die Ausgangsbasis war ein altes bei Ebay abgeschossenes
1992er Specialized  Hardrock Mega:





Zuerst habe ich mit meiner Tochter die Farben besprochen. Wie so oft sollte es mal wieder Pink sein.
Ich konnte Sie bei der Rahmenfarbe zum Glück für ein helles grün begeistern und als Kompriss zum Pink sollten 3d Teile verbaut werden. Damit konnte ich mich anfreunden. Da ich hier im Forum viel im Classic-Bereich unterwegs bin, holte ich mir dort Anregungen zum Aufbau.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an alle User aus dem Classic-Bereich die mir mit Teilen und Tipps weitergeholfen haben.

Das sind einige der verbauten Parts, wobei der Syncros-Lenker einem 3d Zoom weichen musste:









Zwischenstand mit Kurbeln vom Papa, um mal ne Vorstellung zu bekommen wie es aussehen könnte:






Und Stand heute, wie gesagt 2-3 Kleinigkeiten will ich noch ändern.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch?





Die stolze Besitzerin (den Helm haben wir natürlich nur für's Foto ausgezogen):









Und der stolze Papa:






Weitere Bilder findet Ihr in meinem Album.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und noch eine schönen Vatertag.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Mai 2009)

Was soll man sagen, WOW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thilli (21. Mai 2009)

Tadellos!!!!


----------



## hophop (22. Mai 2009)

Schickes Rad!
Eine Frage dazu: Welche Drehgriffschalter hast Du genommen? Ich suche noch nach kindertauglichen Schaltern in 9-fach. In 7- und 8-fach gibt es ja die MRX. Alle anderen, die ich kenne lassen sich schwerer schalten.
gruß
mv.


----------



## Koe (22. Mai 2009)

hophop schrieb:


> Schickes Rad!
> Eine Frage dazu: Welche Drehgriffschalter hast Du genommen? Ich suche noch nach kindertauglichen Schaltern in 9-fach. In 7- und 8-fach gibt es ja die MRX. Alle anderen, die ich kenne lassen sich schwerer schalten.
> gruß
> mv.



hallo,
da es es nur ein 7-fach ist hab ich auch auf die mrx zurück gegriffen.
wüßte jetzt leider auch nix für 9-fach.sorry.

gruß stefan


----------



## El Papa (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Kinderradgemeinde,

da hat sich ja ein schicker Fred angesammelt. ich bin nicht der einzige mit Nachwuchsausstattungssorgen. Hier meine 20" Empfehlung (nicht ganz Serie):



Leider bereits verkauft.
Seit 1,5 Jahren nun das hier:



Derzeit mit Big Betty, damit sind wir am Wochenende den Tremalzo runtergekachelt. Ist auch nicht ganz Serie und hab leider kein aktuelles Foto zur Hand. Gewicht ca. 13,5 kg.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2009)

@Koe    

@El Papa


----------



## mäxx__ (16. Juni 2009)

War mit Freunden und unserem 8-jährigen Sohn auf der Tregleralm (http://www.dullinger-web.de/huetten/voralpen/tregleralm.htm).

Die 785 HM sind wir beiden in gutem, angepasstem Tempo gefahren.

Gruppenbild auf  der Alm




Florian + Papa




Alt und Jung beieinander









Fazit:
Ich habe lange mit meiner Frau beratschlagt, ob ich es riskieren soll/kann/darf, mit dem Junior, die Tour zu fahren.
Zum einen wollte er gerne mit "Papas Radlern" mal in die Berge und zum anderen verlief die Auf- und auch Abfahrt auf breiten Forstwegen mit mässiger Steigung/Gefälle.
Klar, waren wir beiden nicht die Ersten auf der Alm, aber da es als "Einsteigertour" geplant war, waren wir auch nicht die Letzten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (16. Juni 2009)

@El Papa, was ist denn das für eine seltsame Reifenkombination an dem Kona?

@mäxx, das Trikot ist mal der Hit...


----------



## czippi (17. Juni 2009)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> @El Papa, was ist denn das für eine seltsame Reifenkombination an dem Kona?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## CopyMaster (17. Juni 2009)

Ist mir schon klar, dass die Auswahl beschränkter ist als bei 26". Darum frage ich ja... 

Der Table Top ist schwerer als der recht beliebte Mow Joe. Klar, 2.25" gegen 1.85" ist auch nicht ganz fair, aber ob ein Kind so viel Volumen braucht? Gibts klare Vorteile?


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

Das Gewicht ist beim TT das kleinste Problem  der hat aber im Gelände null Grip  das würde mich mehr stören. Der ist für Straße und festen Sand gedacht.


----------



## El Papa (17. Juni 2009)

Der Table-Top kam her, weil er etwas mehr Volumen hat, ja. Warum sollen nur die alten von dicken Reifen profitieren? Jetzt ist er auch nicht mehr drauf. Aktuell ist der Big Betty montiert. Hinten im Wechsel mit dem Racing Ralf, den ich in 2,4 bekommen habe. Ich habe schon beim 20" auf dicke Reifen geachtet. Da war Maxxis unschlagbar. Optimal bin ich da mit dem Max Daddy ausgekommen. Der hatte ordentliches Profil und war ein 2,25" Reifen. Leider nur schwer zu bekommen.
Federweg ist auch bei Kindern beliebt, wenn sie mal gelernt haben damit umzugehen. Deswegen Dicke Reifen und vollgefedert. Das Kona wiegt derzeit um die 13,5-14 kg und ist nicht wirklich leicht. Aber ich habe bei den Komponenten schon nach einem optimalen Verhältnis aus Preis-Gewicht-Haltbarkeit geschaut. Und jeder Cent hat sich gelohnt!
Ich hänge die Tage mal ein aktuelles Foto dran.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2009)

@mäxx 
klasse truppe,- klasse Junior. 

@El Papa
 ja mach bitte mal ein bild...


----------



## Tomz (19. Juni 2009)

Passt ein 14" Dualrahmen eigentlich auf für Kids?

Meinem Kleinen gefällt die Optik natürlich. Bisher tummelt er sich aber nicht in Parks sonder fährt ganz normal auf der Strasse oder mal einen Trail. Ich will eher was auf Basis eines 14" Cube Rahmen aufbauen. Ich befürchte die Geometrie von den Dualrahmen ist halt für Erwachsene ausgelegt also mit zu langem Oberrohr. Die Dualrahmen sind natürlich auch schnell noch mal 700-1000 gr schwerer.

Hat da Jemand Erfahrungen?

Edit: Trekhat natürlich Recht


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2009)

[email protected]:.fährt wohl eher einen trail - nicht trial ...das würd´ich seh´n wollen ... )))


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo @tomz,

unser Sohn fährt aktuell ein 14 Zoll Cube (siehe Album) und kommt damit super klar. Wir fahren auch schon ganz ordentliche Wurzeltrails und Touren. Die Dual/Dirt-Rahmen sind (einsatzbedingt) natürlich eine Ecke schwerer und länger. Ich weiss nicht wie groß/schwer Euer Sohn ist (unser: ca. 1,40 m/30 Kilo), aber ein Kind in der Größe sollte diese Rahmen eigentlich nicht kaputt bekommen. So es denn um normalen Gebrauch im Sinne "durch den Wald, evtl. mal ein Hüpferchen" geht. 

Guckst Du auch mal hier:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1391

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1392


Was anderes ist es natürlich, wenn die Kids mit Park's, Springen etc. anfangen. Sie lernen ja bekanntlich höllisch schnell. 

Für unsere Touren ist mir das geringere Gewicht einfach wichtiger. Hat sich auch schon bewährt, da er inzwischen auch schon längere Steigungen ohne zu Murren fährt, was mit mehr Gewicht wahrscheinlich ganz anders wäre.

Ich wünsche viel Spass beim Fahrradbau


Martina


----------



## Tomz (19. Juni 2009)

Meiner ist 144 und 28kg, das er den Rahmen kaputt kriegt habe ich auch keine Angst. Ihm gefielen nur die anderen Rahmen besser aber ich konnte Ihn vorher überzeugen das ein normaler Rahmen besser ist. Nur schwarz muss er sein.
Na ja da wird sich hoffentlich was finden lassen.
Falls jemand heisse Tipps für günstige 14" Rahmen hat freue ich mich natürlich.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenesPapa (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

mein Sohnemann (bald 5J.) übt noch. So langsam entwachsen wir aber den Trampelpfaden im Stadtwald. Gibt es in der Nähe von Düsseldorf gute Möglichkeiten, mal an einem Kinderrennen teilzunehmen oder einen Parcour im Wald zu fahren? Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Schönen Gruss Bernd


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juni 2009)

> Falls jemand heisse Tipps für günstige 14" Rahmen hat freue ich mich natürlich



Hast Du schon mal hier geguckt? 

http://www.ciclib.de/No-Saint-Urian...daafb85&a=article&ProdNr=A2455&t=46&c=47&p=47


Gibt's auch in schwarz.

Grüße

Martina


----------



## Tomz (19. Juni 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal hier geguckt?
> 
> http://www.ciclib.de/No-Saint-Urian...daafb85&a=article&ProdNr=A2455&t=46&c=47&p=47
> 
> ...




Dank Dir,
 den Urian hatte ich gar nicht entdeckt und die anderen gabs beim Borni erst ab 16". Das schein echt eine Alternative zu sein.

Ok Matt findet er cooler mal sehen


----------



## Tomz (6. Juli 2009)

So ist jetzte ein Cube Reaction Rahmen in matt schwarz anodisiert geworden. Wiegt in 14" inkl.Steuersatz 1520gr. Bei ebay hab ich für 45 Euro eine schwarze SID XC mit 160mm Steuerrohr geschossen. Dazu ein paar LX Laufrädern von NUBUK mit 1800 gr. Und einige Teile aus meiner Kiste sollte das Bike unter 10.5 rauskommen. Tststs.. leichte als meine Bikes und gefallen würde es Papa auch.
Jetzt muss ich noch die STYLO kürzen dann kann die erste Probefahrt kommen.

Mein Kleiner erbt dann das 24" Speci vom Großen da muss aber auch noch was getuned werden sonnst ist der beleidigt. Aber ich hab da noch eine SID gesehen.....


----------



## El Papa (26. Juli 2009)

So nu isses da das neueste Foto, frisch nach dem Ausführen im Wald...


----------



## Dirt Kid (27. Juli 2009)

El Papa schrieb:


> So nu isses da das neueste Foto, frisch nach dem Ausführen im Wald...




cooles teil 

was wiegt das den so ???

viel spaß beim rumspringen


----------



## El Papa (27. Juli 2009)

13,8 kg, ist aber nicht mehr sooooo ganz original  (Rahmen, Kurbeln, Umwerfer hab ich gelassen).


----------



## votecoli (9. August 2009)

Nachdem der Junior für den Einsatz im LBS Cup eine besser funktionierende Gabel benötigte, ersteigerte ich kurzerhand eine Reba im großen Internetauktionshaus!





Die Gabel ist super, hatte aber den Nachteil das da noch ein neuer Capic Rahmen in 16" Rahmengröße dranhing!







Da meine Tochter nun langsam auch Geschmack an der Sache fand, gings ans Afbauen:





Lukas ist ein Alter Hase beim schrauben!





Günstig ersteigert: Reba SL, Ritchey Carbon Sattelstütze, XT Schaltung










Mehr Teile für das Schätzchen:






Bei Bremsen nie sparen: Avid Juicy 3






Die Hollowtech XT Lager kommen rein:


----------



## votecoli (9. August 2009)

Ordentlich montieren:





Wellgo Pedale einseitig Clickis, andere Seite Käfig:















Schaltzüge montieren und einstellen:






Bremsleitungen kürzen und entlüften:





Griffweite anpassen:





Gut geworden!







Findet Sie auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (10. August 2009)

du weisst schon das man die schalthebel nicht auseinanderbauen muss um den zug zu montieren?


----------



## votecoli (10. August 2009)

Ja, aber um alle beweglichen Teile zu kontrollieren und zu fetten isr es von Vorteil!!


----------



## czippi (12. August 2009)

Hi!
Wie lang ist denn die Kurbel?
Ist die Deore eine Hollowtech?
Grüße, Micha


----------



## votecoli (12. August 2009)

Hallo! Kurbel ist eine HT mit 175mm Länge! Gibts aber auch in 170mm! Macht meiner Meinung nach aber nicht wirklich einen großen Unterschied!


----------



## paradox (17. August 2009)

schickes rad, gefällt!

aber ich hätte trotzdem eine 170mm kurbel montiert genauso einen kürzeren vorbau, negati monitert und eine gerade stütze montiert.

aber trotzdem schon cool ein solches rad in dem alter zu haben!

gruß chris


----------



## andy2 (18. August 2009)

ich haette die kurbel sogar noch kuerzer genommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. August 2009)

votecoli 
der vorbau ist etwas zu flach+lang...

 ansonsten "sehr schönes" bike !


----------



## BenesPapa (16. September 2009)

Carbon Gabel kürzen?

Hallo allerseits,

es gibt von Leichtkraft eine "Keil" Carbon-Starrgabel, die müsste man doch eigentlich einfach auf 20" oder 24" kürzen können. Einfach die unteren Gabelscheiden absägen, das darim steckende Carbonrohr entfernen und die gekürzte Gabel wieder einkleben. Hat jemand mal etwas ähnliches probiert. Die Dinger tauchen immer mal wieder gebraucht auf.

Gruss Bernd


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2009)

BenesPapa schrieb:


> Carbon Gabel kürzen?
> 
> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ...




"wieder einkleben"  
ich persönlich würds nicht machen...


----------



## petete2000 (17. September 2009)

Mein neues Rad.


----------



## BenesPapa (17. September 2009)

Hallo,

für Fahrradschrauber hört sich einkleben sicherlich seltsam an. Aber die Herren in Taiwan tun ja auch nicht anderes mit den Gabelrohren. Es ist eine ziemlich grosse Klebefläche und man muss einer vernünftigen Epoxidharzkleber nehmen. Die einzige Schwierigkeit wäre wahrscheinlich das Herauslösen der alten Rohrenden.

Übrigens ein sehr schönes Rädchen!

Schönen Gruss

Bernd


----------



## andy2 (17. September 2009)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Mein neues Rad.



zwei dinge die mich stoeren entweder er braucht einen full face helm oder aber das bike ist viel zu schwer.


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

etwas groß ist es schon für ihn! Aber das wächst der noch rein


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2009)

er ist FREERIDER genau so wie sein Dad. 
das bike wiegt 14.5kg.


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das bike wiegt 14.5kg.



soviel wiegt mein neues DH Bike auch  Ok 500g. mehr


----------



## petete2000 (18. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (24. September 2009)

*An alle Papas hier in der Runde, die schon einen Custom-Aufbau gemacht haben:*

Das Patenkind miner Frau braucht ein größeres Rad. Das jetzige 24er ist zu klein. 
Das Mädel ist 150cm groß.
Von daher frage ich euch: Welche Rahmengröße mit 26er Laufrädern kann man nehmen in der Voraussage, das sie noch wächst?

Ich hab hier einen 19' Hardtail-Rahmen (Stahl; Restposten bei Rose gewesen vor ein paar Jahren) mit abfallendem Oberrohr. Könnte man den für das Projekt verwenden?


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2009)

19" bei 150cm halte ich für wenig sinnvoll, also wenn Du einen 30er Vorbau dran baust wird das Kind zwar an den Lenker kommen, aber Spaß wird es wohl nur begrenzt haben


----------



## Judge (24. September 2009)

Auch mal wieder neue Bilder 










mehr pics im Album...


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2009)

Judge jetzt muss ich aber mal echt böse mit dir werden, jetzt fängt es schon an, dass der kleine weniger Schutz trägt  

Aber schöne Bilder sind es trotzdem


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. September 2009)

Judge schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder neue Bilder
> 
> 
> mehr pics im Album...



 Wie alt ist der Zwerg?


----------



## biker1967 (24. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> 19" bei 150cm halte ich für wenig sinnvoll



die junge Dame fährt ja auch mit den 28' Rädern ihrer Eltern durch die Gegend. auf Mamas Rad hats ihr am besten gefallen. Wg. der RF-Shifter.


----------



## Hopi (24. September 2009)

Also wenn Du dir sicher bist das sie mit dem Rad klar kommt, warum fragst Du denn hier im Forum?


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2009)

Judge 
der kleene geht ab,- u. hat jetzt schon mächtich style.


----------



## andy2 (24. September 2009)

19 zoll bei 150, ich glaube nicht tim das das was ist 14 max16 waere da nicht schlecht und ob man auf einem radel fahren kann ist nie die frage sondern ob es sinnig ist, man kann naemlich auf fast allem fahren, da es ein maedel ist  denke ich mal zusaetzlich zu kleiner sollte es dann auch ein damenrahmen sein, nein kein tie´fer einstieg sondern angepasste geometrie

gruss andy2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judge (24. September 2009)

@Hopi
nene das sieht nur so aus als ob er weniger Protecs an hat ^^
Ne war nur ne kurze Photosession auf dem Home Spot im Wald hinterm Haus.
Eigentlich haben wir Photos für nen Kumpel von mir gemacht, der eine Oakley Präsentation fürs Jahresmeeting gebraucht hat, gemacht. Wenn wir "richtig" biken gehn hat er schon noch alles an... Vor allem nachdem er bei mir gesehen hat wie hässlich es ausschaut wenn mal doch mal richtig nen Abflug macht... Als er mich im Krankenhaus besucht hat meinte er ganz kleinlaut "Ich zieh jetzt immer ALLES an."
btw hatte ich auch alles an nur das Becken war ungeschützt und das hat dummerweise alles abbekommen... ^^ shit happens. Mittlerweile kann ich aber schon wieder ein bisserl fahren gehn, alles wieder in Ordnung... Zum Glück.

@ Waldschleicher
am 17.10 wird er 8 jahre 

@KHUJAND
 joa is schon ein kleiner Styler ...
schon mehr style als der Papa


----------



## argh (26. September 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> *An alle Papas hier in der Runde, die schon einen Custom-Aufbau gemacht haben:*
> 
> Das Patenkind miner Frau braucht ein größeres Rad. Das jetzige 24er ist zu klein.
> Das Mädel ist 150cm groß.
> ...



Günstig und geschickt. Aber ziemlich unpassend. Auch wenn sie gerne mit den Rädern von Erwachsenen fährt, solltest Du ihr was zusammenbauen, dass ihr richtig passt. Und bei <160cm fallen mir da spontan 14 bis 16" Rahmen ein.


----------



## biker1967 (26. September 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Das Mädel ist 150cm groß.



Korrektur: Körpergröße mittlerweile 162cm. nachgemessen.


----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2009)

> Korrektur: Körpergröße mittlerweile 162cm. nachgemessen



...trotzdem ist 19 Zoll zu groß!!!!



> Und bei <160cm fallen mir da spontan 14 bis 16" Rahmen ein.



...richtig 

Und bei 16 Zoll ist auch noch etwas Reserve für's wachsen , der 14er wäre "ohne Zuwachsmöglichkeit" und da es ja schon auf Herbst/Winter zugeht...

Grüße

Martina


----------



## biker1967 (27. September 2009)

und wie siehts wohl in nem halben Jahr aus?
Spätestens da soll das Rad zum einsatz kommen. Wie groß wird sie dann wohl sein?
Kinder sind heute ja manchmal in einem Wachstums-Rausch. Die wissen ja nicht mehr wohin...


----------



## andy2 (27. September 2009)

aber selbst wenn sie 10 cm waechst was sie nicht tut sind 19 immer noch zu gross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (27. September 2009)

19 zoll kann man so mit 180cm doch ganz gut fahren. 

bei 197 körperlänge und (relativ) langen beinen passen mir 20zöller auch noch. aber einem 160mädel? nicht wirklich. 

jedenfalls wird das dann nicht viel mit spaß zu tun haben.


----------



## biker1967 (27. September 2009)

Schade.
Jetzt dachte ich krieg diesen Rahmen endlich mal los, wieder nix. so ein Pech...
Muß ich wohl oder Übel mich nach nem kleineren umsehen...


----------



## argh (28. September 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Schade.
> so ein Pech...


 für die kleine wird´s nur gut sein. 



biker1967 schrieb:


> Muß ich wohl oder Übel mich nach nem kleineren umsehen...



da wird´s schon was nettes geben- munter bleiben!


----------



## petete2000 (28. September 2009)

Kreuzweg Single Trail
Halde Haniel Oberhausen/Bottrop .


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2009)

^^@Hopi ^^
na passt doch suuper von der grösse.


----------



## tedeschino (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

mein Sohn ist aus seinem Custom aufgebautes Bike raus gewachsen.
Bild dazu gibt es in der Galerie.

Kontakt über PN an mich.

schöne Grüße


----------



## octane1967 (23. Oktober 2009)

@biker1967: Ich habe meiner nicht ganz 10jährigen ein 26" mit einem 15" Herrenrahmen, Alu-Starrgabel und einem 35mm-Vorbau aufgebaut. Sie ist jetzt fast 150 cm, eher langbeinig und -armig und liebt es. Nun habe ich der sehr kurzbeinigen Freundin meines Bikekumpels (160 cm) ebenfalls ein Bike aufgebaut - und die braucht für einen vernünftigen Überstand die gleiche Rahmengröße. Nur dass die Kleine eine 152 mm-Kurbel und die Frau eine 170er fährt.

Wenn es auch mal in richtiges Gelände gehen soll darf das Mädel auch nicht zu weit hinten sitzen. Sie rumpelt sonst wie ein Stück totes Fleisch über alles drüber, weil sie zum Lenker keinen guten Hebel hat und schon daran scheitert, das Vorderrad anzuheben.

In diesem Sinne: Max. 16,5" und das nur bei kurzem Oberrohr (<540 mm). Die Sitzposition passt du am besten mit der Vorbaulänge an. Tip: XLC Comp Rizerlenker auf 50-52 cm Breite gekürzt. Kostet fast nix.


----------



## biker1967 (23. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben mittlerweile mal nachgemessen: Schrittlänge aktuell 74cm, entspricht einem 17Zoll-Rahmen.
Das Rad soll erst im Frühjahr eingesetzt werden. Wie groß das Mädel dann ist, keine Ahnung.
Der vorgesehene Rahmen hat ne Judy XC drin. Fragt jetzt nicht wieviel Federweg das teil hat, k.A.!
Verstellbaren Vorbau und Riser-Lenker dürfte ich vorrätig haben.


----------



## Baustahlrider (10. November 2009)

Nun ist fertig.Nachdem mein Zwerg sich ausgiebig mit seiner "First Wildsau" ausgetobt hat folgt nun das modifizierte Weihnachtsgeschenk von Oma für dieses Jahr...


----------



## octane1967 (10. November 2009)

Disc hinten - na holla! Nachdem ich annehme, dass kein Rücktritt mehr dabei ist, fährt der Kleine dann mit 1 Betriebsbremse - weil vorne ist ja nix. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baustahlrider (10. November 2009)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Disc hinten - na holla! Nachdem ich annehme, dass kein Rücktritt mehr dabei ist, fährt der Kleine dann mit 1 Betriebsbremse - weil vorne ist ja nix. Sehe ich das richtig?



Ja das ist richtig.Ich halte nix von den Seitenzug Dingern.Zuviel Kraftaufwand bei null Bremsleistung.Mit seinem Laufrad klappt das super.Sogar Bergab.Wenig aufwand große Wirkung bei einem 3Jährigen(im januar 4J.).Mit dem Voltage klappt das nun auch.Wenn ich dran denke dass er das Laufrad die ersten Wochen nicht mal mit dem A.... angeschaut hat.Und jetzt nicht mehr genug davon bekommen..


----------



## chris5000 (10. November 2009)

Baustahlrider schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig.Ich halte nix von den Seitenzug Dingern.Zuviel Kraftaufwand bei null Bremsleistung.



Das ist aber eine ziemlich übertriebene Darstellung: Denn immerhin haben die "Seitenzug Dinger" jahrzehntelang auch MTBs mit 80kg Fahrern selbst bergab in den Alpen recht zuverlässig stoppen können. Und so schaffen es natürlich auch die V-Brakes am Rad meiner 3-Jahre alten 18kg noch heute spielend 

Dass da nur eine Betriebsbremse am Voltage ist, ist zwar sicher nicht optimal, aber auch nicht schlechter als an den meisten Serien-Kinderrädern mit Rücktritt, an denen die Handbremse für vorne angesichts der Unerreichbarkeit des Hebels gepaart mit unsäglicher Schwergängigkeit (die aber mangels Erreichbarkeit auch wieder egal ist) sowieso praktisch vollkommen funktionsllose Dekoration ist und die somit faktisch auch nur eine Bremse (den Rücktritt) haben.


----------



## GravityForce (12. November 2009)

Ich glaube Herr Baustahlrider  ;D
meinte Trommelbremsen, die leider bei Kinderbikes gerne verbaut werden...

RIDE ON!


----------



## M900schorsch (20. November 2009)

So dass Scott Nitrous wird langsam leichter!

Komme grad aus der Garage, die Rock Shox Judy XC ist eingebaut. Gewicht 1440g, das sind mal locker 560g weniger wie die orginal Spinner Grind und das mit deutlich besserer Performance. Die linke Feder habe ich ausgebaut, für die gut 28kg meines Sohnes reicht eine locker aus. Das schöne ist, dass sich die Vorspannung sowie die Dämpfung weiterhin einstellen lassen.
Da das Scott Nitrous 14kg wog, hab ich in der großen Kiste gewühlt und auf die schnelle noch ettliches an Gewicht gemacht:
-Stahllenker raus, Spezialiced Alu-Riser dran = minus 160g
- Tretlager gegen ein XT-Lager getauscht = minus 100g
- Tektrobremsen weg, Avid Single digit angeschraubt = minus 100g
- Schaltwerk mit Befestigungsplatte gegen ein LX getauscht = -110g
Macht ohne große Kosten und Arbeit gute 1000g weniger an Gewicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## El Papa (18. Januar 2010)

Hier ein kleines Fully in 26", RH 38 cm, für Körpergrößen ab ca. 145 cm geeignet:





Die Suche nach einem erschwinglichen Rahmen, der für die kommenden Jahre was taugt war schwierig, aber ich glaube es hat sich gelohnt.

Gewicht 15 Kg, welche sich durch entsprechende Investitionen noch leicht auf 13,5 Kg drücken lassen. Dazu müßte aber der Bausparvertrag dran glauben . Die kommenden Tage kommt noch der Flaschenhalter dran und fertig.


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Januar 2010)

Die Schwinge in Braun ist sehr, ähh, bäh bis hässlich. Sorry !!!
Sonst ein tolles Bike !!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt Kid (19. Januar 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Die Schwinge in Braun ist sehr, ähh, bäh bis hässlich. Sorry !!!
> Sonst ein tolles Bike !!!!!!!



das ist ein geiles bike 

und geht bestimmt ab wie schmidt's katze 

und nur das zählt 

schönheit ist vergänglich und braun wird jedes bike wenn es richtig gefahren wird.

super cool


----------



## El Papa (19. Januar 2010)

Tja das Braun war nicht gerade unser Wunschkandidat, die Inneren Werte zÃ¤hlen . Die 2009-er Fahrben sind da wesentlich schÃ¶ner, waren aber leider nicht erhÃ¤ltlich. Und ein 150-mm Rahmen der was taugt mit DÃ¤mpfer neu fÃ¼r 470,- â¬?


----------



## madre (1. Februar 2010)

petete2000 schrieb:


>



Hehe Cool Petete. Hab ich schon 2 mal guggen müssen um zu merken das du das bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2010)

he he ... geht noch besser. 






obwohl es doch mächtig ärger gab in seinem verein wg. dem Trikot welches er an hat.


----------



## nationrider (6. Februar 2010)

der sollte schnell wachsen, RWO benötigt nachwuchstalente
dringender denn je 

glück auf!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2010)

nationrider schrieb:


> der sollte schnell wachsen, RWO benötigt nachwuchstalente
> dringender denn je
> 
> glück auf!



das stimmt. . . 
wobei das mit dem wachsen na ja... 1,54m u. schuhgr. 39,- mit 9 Jahren. 
wo soll das noch hin ?


----------



## nationrider (9. Februar 2010)

hier was adäquates: BMX


----------



## bugxx (9. Februar 2010)

Meiner. 7 Jahre alt. Hier mal in Aktion mit seinem "Altagsrad". Hab ihm auch ein BMX zugelegt, aber taugt ihm nicht so. Leider, ist ihm einfach zu schwer und in seiner Größe einfach noch irgendwie zu groß. MTB findet er eh besser...


----------



## mäxx__ (10. Februar 2010)

Letzte Herbsttour mit technischen Raffinessen.
Florian (8J.) auf seinem Scott auf rutschigem Untergrund




...und hier sein kleiner Bruder Yannik (4J.) auf der BMX-Strecke




...und hier alle Mann (Urlaub im Lungau 2009)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2010)




----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Februar 2010)

Schöne Bilder.  
Hoffentlich kann man bald wieder...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Februar 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann man bald wieder...


ja das hoffen wir doch. 






ein biscken biken kann er auch.


----------



## Cheetah (11. Februar 2010)

Hier meine Große auf ihrem Scott Voltage. Daneben ihre beste Freundin die unbedingt mit zum besten Bike Event für große und demnächst große Biker wollte. Und was soll ich sagen, dieses Jahr will sie wieder mit.




Links meine Kleine auf ihrem gelben Blitz.






@mäxx: Du hast aber auch Glück mit deinen beiden Rackern


----------



## Ede4711 (11. Februar 2010)

Scott Voltage 24" Marvin in Aktion


----------



## bugxx (11. Februar 2010)

sowas hab ich auch noch....


----------



## votecoli (11. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Lukas (9) beim LBS CUP dieses Jahr:


----------



## mäxx__ (12. Februar 2010)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hier meine Große auf ihrem Scott Voltage. Daneben ihre beste Freundin die unbedingt mit zum besten Bike Event für große und demnächst große Biker wollte. Und was soll ich sagen, dieses Jahr will sie wieder mit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DU musst gerade reden...))))))

Nee, im Ernst, es ist schon klasse, wenn man die Kinder fürs Biken begeistern kann.
Aber sie kennen es auch nicht anders, da auch meine Frau die Trails rockt!!!
Der Große ist generell ein sehr guter Sportler (Leichtathletik!!) und "radeln", besonders technische Sachen, macht ihm grossen Spass.
Der Kleine ist ja erst 5 Jahre geworden; mal sehen, ob er in dieser Saison auch GERNE mitradeln möchte....


----------



## Fortification (12. Februar 2010)

Da habe ich doch noch noch etwas,
hier mal meine 3 beim NRW CUP und Scott Juniot Trophy


----------



## Eifelscout (12. Februar 2010)

@Fortification,
dein Sohn scheint mit Startnummer 702 beim NRW-Cup ziemlich weit vorne zu fahren. Fährt er in 2010 U13? Dann würde er in der gleichen Klasse starten wie mein Sohn.

Viele Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortification (13. Februar 2010)

@Eifelscout,
macht er, aber dann wohl nicht mehr so weit vorne :-(
Dafür sind die beiden Kleinen dan Klassenälteste 
Bis denn
Fortification


----------



## Deer (15. Februar 2010)

Hier mal das neueste Mitglied unserer Bikefamilie


----------



## yamann (17. Februar 2010)

*Das mit dem Nachwuchs geht auch so.

a.d. 1. Foto mein 8 jähriger beim Freeride in Bischofsmais (auf Kona Stinky 2-4, Customaufbau)
a.d. 2. Foto mein 6 jähriger beim Dirtparcour in Hindelang. (auf nem Schwinn 20 Zöller)

Spaß haben beide.*

_Ach ja -> wer noch nen Fullface Helm, speziell für Kinder braucht,(Gewicht und Größe)  kann sich bei mir melden _


----------



## moe 11 (17. Februar 2010)

großen respekt das dein bursche mit 8 jahrn am geißkopf den freeride runter fährt, find ich klasse


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Februar 2010)

yamann schrieb:


> *Das mit dem Nachwuchs geht auch so.
> 
> a.d. 1. Foto mein 8 jähriger beim Freeride in Bischofsmais (auf Kona Stinky 2-4, Customaufbau)
> a.d. 2. Foto mein 6 jähriger beim Dirtparcour in Hindelang. (auf nem Schwinn 20 Zöller)
> ...




Was mir da wieder einfällt: gab/gibt es einen Thread, welcher sich mit MTB Bekleidung (also auch Helme, Protektoren...) in Kindergrößen beschäftigt? Ich stehe immer wieder vor dem Problem so etwas nur online bestellen zu können. Dabei habe ich mich auch schon derb in der Größe vergriffen...


----------



## yamann (18. Februar 2010)

hab bis jetzt keinen Thread gefunden.
Ich decke meine Kiddys bei chainreaction und protectwear (ebay) ein. Die haben eine recht große Auswahl.
Nur bei Vollvisierhelmen tut man sich sehr, sehr schwer.
Entweder sind die Dinger zwar für kleine Kopfgrößen, aber der eigentliche Helmumfang ist wie bei Erwachsenen oder die Dinger haben die optische Angleichung an Kindergrößen, sind aber viel zu schwer (um die 1000 gramm)
Meist hilft nur probieren, probieren .........


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Februar 2010)

meinen nehme ich dies jahr das erste mal mit nach willingen/winterberg. 
einen passenden (leichen) helm hat er,- siehe mein avatar-bildcen.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Februar 2010)

Floriane´s (12 J.) Bike für die DH saison 2010  





Made by Khujand


----------



## tokessa (18. Februar 2010)

Ich versuch mal meine kleine zu motivieren dann machen wir einen vater kind bikepark tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. Februar 2010)

PS:Floriane ist ca. 165m. gross.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Februar 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal meine kleine zu motivieren dann machen wir einen vater kind bikepark tag



juhuuuu


----------



## scotty33 (21. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder von euren Kleinen drinnen.

Hier mal welche von unserer Lütchen.





[/URL][/IMG]

Das Ergebnis. 









[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Ist schön wenn die Kids so Sportbegeistert sind.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## andy2 (21. Februar 2010)

ich hoffe du hast ihr einen leichten helm besorgt und nicht wie von dir geschrieben einen leichenhelm;-)


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Februar 2010)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hier meine Große auf ihrem Scott Voltage. Daneben ihre beste Freundin die unbedingt mit zum besten Bike Event für große und demnächst große Biker wollte. Und was soll ich sagen, dieses Jahr will sie wieder mit.
> 
> 
> Links meine Kleine auf ihrem gelben Blitz.
> ...



... da musst du ihnen aber noch die schaltung abbauen 






pic by bella

ciao
flo


----------



## Cheetah (21. Februar 2010)

Bitte schön, Bea ohne Schaltung:




(pic by bella)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Februar 2010)

@scotty 
 die siegerehrung zu gut


----------



## scotty33 (22. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @scotty
> die siegerehrung zu gut



oh ja, die war der absolute highlight. was die sich da in bad goisern für die kiddis einfallen lassen ist der hammer. war nen ganz schönes gerede, hat sich nicht so richtig da oben in die mitte getraut.
das sie da oben stand, war nur noch zu toppen als die dvd kam. da ist sie nun auch kurz drauf zusehen und dafür wird jede prinzessinnen dvd verbannt.
die kinder sind halt die sportliche zukunft.

gruß stefan


----------



## Judge (8. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

sodala alle Jahre wieder, oder zumindest alle 2 Jahre kommt das Problemchen wieder. Hoffentlich wächst der Bengel bald ma das er auf ein 26" Bike passt.


OK nun zur Fragestellung, welche ich mir eigentlich schon selbst und meinem Sohnemann auch schon beantwortet habe, aber er meinte ich solle doch nochmal im Forum nachhaken.

Also:
Größe des Bikers: 131 cm
Gewicht: 28 kg
Standover : 610 mm

Jetziges Bike Kona Shred 2-0.
Bilder hier im Thread.

Letzte Woche hat er mir dann offenbart das seine Freunde (explizit einer von Ihnen)
Größe vom Freund: 133 cm
Gewicht: 26 kg
Standover: 620 mm

Nun das Kona Stinky 2-4 bekommt. 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich das kann doch nicht passen oder ?
Stinky 2-4 laut Kona Website SO=705mm
Da fehlen 8 cm als Standover Höhe. Somit haut er sich doch jedesmal bei absteigen über dem Oberrohr das "beste" Stück 8 cm in den Unterleib rein ^^ Oder seh ich da was falsch?

Ich hatte mich dann übers Wochenende im I-net rumgetrieben und nach 24" Bikes geschaut.

Stinky 2-4 	= fällt weg weil SO zu hoch (SO=705mm)
Gromhit		= interessant weil SO= 667mm; bekommt man sehr schwer. Oder zu überteuerten Preisen. Oder Import aus den USA
Norco B-line	= alternative aber SO=697mm (auch zu hoch)

weiterhin kommt bei den Fully´s halt noch das relativ hohe gewicht zum Zuge, zwischen 16-17 kg macht das 2/3 Drittel vom Fahrergewicht aus....
Das ist doch dann so als ob man als Erwachsener ein 50 kg Bike durch die Gegend fährt.(schiebt *fg*)

Also was tun ? Das Shred 2-0 passt fürs Gelände wunderbar. Nur auf der Strasse sieht es etwas seltsam aus.
Als Alternative hab ich nur das Kona Shred 2-4 (2010) rausgefunden.
Das hat aber auch noch eine SO von 667 mm also eigentlich fehlen da auch noch ca 5 cm damit er gescheit über dem Oberrohr stehen kann.

Ansonsten würde das schon ganz gut passen.
Hat wer ne Alternativ Lösung oder ne passende Idee.

So long


----------



## UpDown (8. März 2010)

Hallo, 
wir haben auch lange überlegt, ob wir unseren Kindern (135cm und 142cm) das Kona Stinky 2-4 kaufen.
Von der Größe her hat es beiden bei der Probefahrt gut gepasst, insbesondere dem Größeren.
Problematisch könnte die Schrittfreiheit nur im steilen Gelände werden. Beim normalen Fahren, war sie bei beiden Kindern in Ordnung.
Jedoch haben wir uns gegen das Stinky entschieden, da es für den Preis einfach zu schlecht ausgestattet ist!

Anstelle dessen haben wir ein Kona Shred 2-4 und ein Specialized Myka HT Disc in schwarz gekauft und beide Räder ein wenig aufgepimpt!
Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich jedoch ein wenig, nicht doch ein Fully gekauft zu haben, obwohl die Kinder viel Spaß mit ihren Fahrrädern haben.
Insbesondere im Winter kann man ein paar wirklich gute Schnäppchen machen.
Beim Stadler gab es diesen Winter ein Trek Fuel in s für 880,- EUR, das den Kids auch gepasst hätte.
Da es Luftfederelemente hatte, konnte man es auch gut auf das Körpergewicht anpassen.

Naja, im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. 

Ciao UpDown


----------



## Judge (8. März 2010)

Hi,

Danke schon mal für die Informationen.
Ja klar ich denke auch das ein Stinky 2-4 von meinem kleinen Großen
ganz gut zu fahren ist. (Auf der Strasse zumindest)
Die Problematik wird sich dann halt im Bike Park darstellen.
Mit dem Shred 2-0 war Wibe ganz gut zu bewältigen. Mit dem Stinky wirds halt weniger Spass machen wenn man mal schnell vom Bike runter muss.
Was ja öfters mal vorkommt wenn man es etwas härter zur Sache gehen lässt.. Und das tut er "leider"  immer öfters. Mein kleiner MiniPro ^^

mal schauen ... was ich noch so finde im I-Net heute abend muss ma weiterschaffen nun ...


----------



## mspitzmu (8. März 2010)

Tach,



Judge schrieb:


> Also:
> Größe des Bikers: 131 cm
> Gewicht: 28 kg
> Standover : 610 mm



Aaaalso - bei der Größe mus es kein 24'er mehr sein würde ich sagen .. schau dir mal das Specialized Hardrock in 13" an  okok .. Standover 696 .. aber die kleinen wachsen ja auch  

Mein Neffe hat das jetzt zum Geburtstag bekommen und er paast drauf wie angegossen ( 1,34cm, 30kg, 8 Jahre ..Standove rkeine Ahnung)


----------



## czippi (8. März 2010)

Judge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sodala alle Jahre wieder, oder zumindest alle 2 Jahre kommt das Problemchen wieder. Hoffentlich wächst der Bengel bald ma das er auf ein 26" Bike passt.
> 
> ...



Hi, habe mir auch darüber schonmal den Kopf zerbrochen. Hier noch ein Vorschlag: aber teuer und schwer zu beschaffen in Good Old Germany. Und wenn Du an Kona denkst, wahrscheinlich eh zu CC-mäßig.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401360
Was ist hiermit?
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1017782
Mein Ergebnis derzeit ist nur ein Hardtail weil ich nichts ultrakleines als 26"-Fully gefunden habe (findest Du unter meinen Fotos)
Grüße, czippi

PS: wenn Du das Canyon kauft melde ich mich schonmal als Nachfolger des Rahmens an


----------



## Judge (8. März 2010)

Danke für die Antworten.
Mit Gedanken gleich ein 26" zu kaufen hatte ich auch schon. Allerdings unterscheidet sich halt bei meinem kleinen etwas das Einsatzgebiet zu den meisten andern 8 jährigen.
Wenn nicht zu den "meisten" dann doch zu vielen...

siehe hier >>>










Und genau da liegt das Problem  
Habe eben nochmal mit Ihm gesprochen. Wir pimpen sein Bike mit Hydraulic Bremsen und änderen noch ein paar andere Sachen, dann fährt er das Bike diese Saison nochmal.
Next Year better luck ^^. Muss halt essen und wachsen der "Kleine".

Wenn trotzdem noch wer Ideen hat, immer zu gerne doch


----------



## UpDown (8. März 2010)

Hallo,
für den Freerideeinsatz ist ein 26" bereiftes Fahrrad grenzwertig.
Meine Kinder schaffen aufgrund der zu geringen Körperkraft keinen richtigen Wheelie. Ebenso beim Drop (>80cm) ist es für die Kinder schwieriger das Fahrrad in der Luft zu stabilisieren.

Guck dir einmal das Rocky Mountain Flatline in XS an. Passt wohl auch den Kindern und gab es diesen Winter sogar für 1500,- EUR bei Sport-Conrad. Ist aber auch schon wieder weg.
Weiter kannst du dir auch ein UMF Freddy in 15" angucken. Es fällt wohl recht klein aus.  Ums Probefahren wirst du jedoch bei keinem Fahrrad herumkommen.

Da wir spätestens nächstes Jahr auch zwei Fullys für meine Kinder (Freeride) kaufen werden, gucke ich mich oft bei den Freeridern für Frauen um.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2010)

meiner bekommt bald ein UFO-DS rahmen von Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shelmut (15. März 2010)

Gary Fisher ca. 8.9kg ohne teuer Tuning... :

- vorne 18 Speichen
- hinten 27 Speichen
- Modifizierte 26'' Gabel (ca.800gr.)
- Modifizierte Kurbeln (140mm)
- Sram X-7 = 9 Gänge (11-34 / 39)


----------



## Traumterminator (15. März 2010)

Mein Kumpel Peter und Ich.


----------



## don-guido (15. März 2010)

für meine Tochter(136cm) 
10,8kg ohne Pedale


----------



## Shelmut (15. März 2010)

Eltern kaufen oft zu grosse MTB für Kindern... (die Verkäufer sind zufrieden...)
Mein Sohn : 
2007, 7.5 Jahre alt : 20'' (12.2kg)
2008, 8.5 Jahre alt : 24'' (13.5kg)
2009, 9 Jahre alt : 24'' (13kg)
2009, 9.5 Jahre alt : 26'' (11kg)
MTB mit dem richtige grösse = viel besser zum biken lehrnen !


----------



## Judge (16. März 2010)

Tja nachdem der Ebay Bieter vom letzten Verkäufer abgesprungen zu scheinen ist, gibt es das Gromhit nun wieder zu ersteigern. 
Mal schauen wie weit der Preis diesmal hochgeht ... ^^ 
Morgen Nacht fällt dann die Entscheidung.
Sollte das mit dem Gromhit nichts werden, so bekommt der "Kleene" mein
P2 auf 24 Zoll umgerüstet. Komme eh kaum noch zum streeten .. Ausserdem sind die Knochen dafür langsam zu alt ^^ 

Also Neuigkeiten gibts dann erst wieder am Donnerstag vormittag


----------



## Judge (22. März 2010)

So da ist am Samstag doch der nette DHL Fahrer gekommen und hat nen dickes Päckchen von Bikemailorder vorbeigeschleppt 
Danach noch fix zum Bikeladen nach Kronberg noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geholt und dann ging das basteln los ...
um 20:00 Uhr wars fertig ...

Ok der cromo Rahmen macht die ganze Sache nicht ganz leicht aber Ihn störts garnicht.
wiegt komplett 15,4 kg.
Am ersten Abend meinte er noch das er damit nicht dirten kann weil es zu unhandlich ist.
Am Sonntag auf dem Local Spot gewesen und siehe da 20 min später ist er den 2 mtr double ohne Probs ca 15 x gesprungen. Solange bis er keine Lust mehr hatte 
*Unglaublich die Kids *

Die DJ3 wollte ich traveln aber er will nicht, und beim nachmessen (genutzter Federweg) im Gelände kommt er je nachdem auf 6-7 cm. Da travel ich nix auf 80mm. Keine Luft im Holm; Federspannung = 0 ; Zugstufengeschwindigkeit auf Gewicht angepasst.

Finde das Bike ist ganz gut gelungen bis auf die Kurbeln da müssen 160 mm drauf aber ansonsten. Ihm gefällts wie man sehen kann.


----------



## scotty33 (23. März 2010)

Judge schrieb:


> *Unglaublich die Kids *



alle achtung an den kleinen jumper, dicken respekt.


----------



## mäxx__ (24. März 2010)

coole Aktion von dir für den Junior - und du siehst ja auf den Fotos, wie er sich freut und stolz auf sein neues Bike ist.

Viel Spass und eine unfallfreie Saison 2010!!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2010)

Judge
nimmste ihn dies jahr mit nach w-berg/willingen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judge (26. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Judge
> nimmste ihn dies jahr mit nach w-berg/willingen ?



Klar fahren wir wieder nach Wibe ^^ Wenn ich beruflich Zeit finde...
Habe viel zu tun derzeit. Aber so 3-4 x wollen wir schon wieder hin. Hat ihm letztes Jahr gut gefallen. Bis auf nen sehr sehr hässlichen Einschlag in einem gemeinen Anlieger auf dem Fun Ride hat er es auch gut überstanden. Ging aber nen Stunde später wieder ... 
Bis auf die DH Strecke und bestimmte Teile der Northshore Line ist er auch schon alles runtergefahren ... Ging soweit echt gut, wenn Die Anreise nur nicht so lästig wäre nach Wibe.
Sind zwar nur ein "paar" Kilometer von Frankfurt aus aber das gezuckel auf der Landstrasse ab Marburg wenn die Autobahn zu Ende ist nervt etwas ...

Aber was tut man nicht alles für ein bisserl Spass ...
Eventuell sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## Pr3sskopp (8. April 2010)

gude zusammen, 

mein kleiner is jetzt auch auf den geschmack gekommen den berg runter zu rasen. jetzt bin ich schon am kucken, er ist 1,25M groß ...also würde ich ein 20" rad holen. macht das sinn oder lieber eine nummer größer ?


----------



## Dirt Kid (8. April 2010)

Judge schrieb:


> So da ist am Samstag doch der nette DHL Fahrer gekommen und hat nen dickes Päckchen von Bikemailorder vorbeigeschleppt
> Danach noch fix zum Bikeladen nach Kronberg noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geholt und dann ging das basteln los ...
> um 20:00 Uhr wars fertig ...
> 
> ...



Weiter so


----------



## czippi (8. April 2010)

Pr3sskopp schrieb:


> gude zusammen,
> 
> mein kleiner is jetzt auch auf den geschmack gekommen den berg runter zu rasen. jetzt bin ich schon am kucken, er ist 1,25M groß ...also würde ich ein 20" rad holen. macht das sinn oder lieber eine nummer größer ?



Schau doch mal ob dein Sohn die Möglichkeit hat auf einem Specialized Hotrock 24 zur Probe zu sitzen. Das Oberrohr ist nach unten gezogen wg. besserer Beinfreiheit. Der Wiederverkaufspreis ist bei Spezi auch ziemlich gut wenn der Zustand stimmt.
Wir satteln jetzt bei eienr Größe von 1,33 schon auf einen 26er-Rahmen mit 24"-Rädern (scheibenbremse machts möglich) um. Das weiße Bike mit dem fliegenden Jungen ist glaub ich auch so aufgebaut.
Also: bei der Größe könnte wahrscheinlich schon ein 24er passen. Ein 20er wird vielleicht nur noch bis zum Ende diesen Sommers passend sein.


----------



## Pr3sskopp (8. April 2010)

danke werde ich die tage gleich versuchen.


----------



## hesinde2006 (8. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

meine Schwester hat jetzt gegen meinen Rat ein Ghost Powerkid 20 gekauft und nun soll ich dafür sorgen das die Federgabel (RST Capa )richtig funzt (die gabel stösst nach etwa 1cm schon auf einen festen Widerstand und geht nicht weiter rein).?

Hat jemand ne Idee wie man das beheben könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. April 2010)

so, erst mal fertig. Sobald das Rücktrittbremsen aufgehört hat, kommt noch ein Freilauf HR rein.


----------



## El Papa (11. April 2010)

Boah, is das etwa der IBS-Titanrahmen? Manitou II Gabelbrücke?

Coooool


----------



## oldman (11. April 2010)

jap, ist ein IBS. Die Gabel ist eine gekürzte BMX Forke aus den U of A


----------



## Pan Tau (12. April 2010)

ok, nach dem Posting von oldman wird es nun etwas schwierig, zu begeistern... 





Am Wochenende haben wir das Marine Hidden Canyon 20" MTB (http://www.marinbikes.de/bikes/) für meine Tochter beim Bike-Dealer meines Vertrauens in Bayern abgeholt. Modifiziert wurden u.a.
- Schaltwerk (jetzt alte XT)
- Umwerfer (jetzt alter XT)
- Innenlager (jetzt Shimano Patronen-Innenlager - das Original-Innenlager war ein schlechter Scherz...)
- Vorbau (jetzt Ritchey)
- Sattelstütze (jetzt Ritchey Pro)
- Schnellspanner vorne (jetzt alter Salsa mit Titanachse...)

Das Bike wiegt jetzt 10,9 kg und wird in Kürze mit Schwalbe Mow Joe Faltreifen in 20 x 1.85 (http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produ...ruppe=50&ID_Produkt=209&ID_Artikel=452&info=1) optimiert. Die aktuell montierten Kenda-Drahtreifen in der Dimension 20 x 2.10 wiegen 620 g pro Stück 

Für den Winter steht dann ein Aufbau von neuen Laufrädern und einer neuen Kurbelgarnitur an.




oldman schrieb:


> jap, ist ein IBS. Die Gabel ist eine gekürzte BMX Forke aus den U of A


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> so, erst mal fertig. Sobald das Rücktrittbremsen aufgehört hat, kommt noch ein Freilauf HR rein.



genial


----------



## chris5000 (12. April 2010)

@oldman: Was für Bremshebel sind das?


----------



## scotty33 (12. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> so, erst mal fertig. Sobald das Rücktrittbremsen aufgehört hat, kommt noch ein Freilauf HR rein.



boahhhhhh. das ist ja mal ein mega-kinder bike. das hast du sehr schön hinbekommen. da wir der kleine aber freude haben.


----------



## oldman (12. April 2010)

danke.

es ist eine kleine "sie", wie auch auf dem OR draufsteht


----------



## czippi (27. April 2010)

Hi, hier das update unseres neuen Esels im Stall.
Hatte es bis vor ein paar Tagen noch mit 26"-Rädern ausgerüstet aber das sah bei dem XS-Rahmen irgendwie beknackt aus. Jetzt sind 24" Räder eingebaut (gebrauchte DT-Onyx, DT-Champion und die SunSingle) und RacingRalph in 2,4er-Breite. Mit wenig Druck (1...1,1bar)federt das schön Steine/Geröll/Wurzeln weg
Die RS Reba ist sehr schwach aufgepumpt sodaß sie bei dem 32kg-Zwerg auch ordentlich federt. Kurbel ist eine gekürzte alte 4-Kant-LX (155mm).
Sohnemann ist jetzt fast 9 und 1,33m groß. 
Da ich nicht weiß wie man hier Bilder einbaut nur die links (oder kann mir das bitte jemand erklären?)
Grüße, Michael

PS: der Sattel ist nur so tief, weil das "dirtiger" aussieht. So sind Jungs halt...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629905
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629903
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629902
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/629901


----------



## Pan Tau (27. April 2010)

Sieht in der Tat ziemlich böse aus 

Hast Du das edle Teil mal gewogen?



czippi schrieb:


> Hi, hier das update unseres neuen Esels im Stall.
> Hatte es bis vor ein paar Tagen noch mit 26"-Rädern ausgerüstet aber das sah bei dem XS-Rahmen irgendwie beknackt aus. Jetzt sind 24" Räder eingebaut (gebrauchte DT-Onyx, DT-Champion und die SunSingle)
> Die RS Reba ist sehr schwach aufgepumpt sodaß sie bei dem 32kg-Zwerg auch ordentlich federt. Kurbel ist eine gekürzte alte 4-Kant-LX (155mm).
> Sohnemann ist jetzt fast 9 und 1,33m groß.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (27. April 2010)

12,8kg.
Hätte gerne leichtere Felgenringe genommen (die 24er Alexrims zu 380g/St.) war aber so einfacher weil ein shop mir die so einspeichen konnte (Speichenlänge vorrätig, ist bei 24" nicht immer gegeben)


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2010)

brauch jemand von euch sowas ? 
--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=268280


----------



## tokessa (29. April 2010)

Das ist ja süß mit deiner tochter


----------



## wookie (2. Mai 2010)

was haltet ihr den hiervon:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Jugendrad-MT...vr_id=&cguid=ced4e93f1270a0e201d459d4ff43bcd3

bin gerade auf der suche nach nem 20er mit starrgabel. am schönsten fänd ich ein rahmenkit zum selber aufbauen.

eine alternative wäre noch das cube team 200.

islabikes wäre mir zu teuer, wenn auch optimal.

edit:
http://www.superior.cz/en/models-2010/junior/bike.html?id=248
http://www.velokontor.de/KOMPLETTRAeDER/Kinderfahrraeder/Jugendrad-Superior-XC-20-Boy.html

firma war schonmal hier, es gibt aber kaum info:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399891


----------



## czippi (2. Mai 2010)

der Rahmen sieht aus, wie der von Gary Fischer


----------



## wookie (2. Mai 2010)

czippi schrieb:


> der Rahmen sieht aus, wie der von Gary Fischer



hast du da ein link? das einzige kid-bike mit starrgabel bei gary ist ein single speed.


----------



## czippi (2. Mai 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> hast du da ein link? das einzige kid-bike mit starrgabel bei gary ist ein single speed.


o.k. sieht so ähnlich aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325656&page=12
Beitrag 294
Grüße, Micha


----------



## wookie (2. Mai 2010)

ja, haste recht.
hat jemand ne ahnung wer mir eine kurbel ablängen kann inkl. gewinde reinschneiden?


----------



## Stopelhopser (3. Mai 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> ja, haste recht.
> hat jemand ne ahnung wer mir eine kurbel ablängen kann inkl. gewinde reinschneiden?



Tip:

Bei "CNC" bikes gibt es Gewindeschneider für 14 , dann musst Du nur noch eine große Ständerbohrmaschine auftreiben und vielleicht etwas Unterstützung von einem Schlosser.

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=702_815&products_id=5153&osCsid=506387462fbdb3f5ba2f7f4581d4be35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (3. Mai 2010)

Das Superior sieht ja echt vielversprechend als etwas günstigere Islabikesalternative bei 20". Kauf mal, ich will auch gerne wissen, ob es was taugt 

Nur der Name "Superior" ist finde ich ziemlich daneben. Den Schriftzug würde ich glaube ich mit Gaffa umwickeln...


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Mai 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Kauf mal, ich will auch gerne wissen, ob es was taugt



Ja, würde mich ebenfalls interessieren 

Ach ja, beim Händler in D-Land, den Superior auf seiner Homepage auflistet - HEINRICH LINDLAU GmbH & Co. KG / http://www.lindlau-bikes.de/ -, gibt es kein 2010er Modell in 20". Die Firma hat 2010 den Superior-Vertrieb abgegeben und verkauft nur noch Restbestände.


----------



## wookie (3. Mai 2010)

ja, ich bestelle heute ein 20er von superior.
bin mal gespannt. die gabel sieht im vergleich zu anderen 20er starrgabel echt gut aus, optisch passt der gleichbleibende rohdurchmesser gut zum rahmen. das superior logo - würg - ist echt hässlich.

natürlich werde ich hier die bilder posten. was meint ihr, laut hersteller darf der hr-reifen die breite von 2.0 nicht überschreiten. eigentlich dachte ich an einen 2.1er bmx-reifen. op ich es trotzdem probieren soll?

jetzt noch ne frage an die kinderrad-fraktion. ist die einbaubreite der hr-nabe gleich wie die einer in einem 24er oder 26er? ich würde gern eine 9-fach schaltung mit short-cage schaltwerk verbauen. bin mir aber nicht so sicher ob das funktioniert.

edit: bin mir klar darüber das ich sicher andere hr-nabe benötige.

irgendwo muss ich doch die sucht nach dem materialwahn ausleben. - auch wenn es das bike von meinen kindern ist ;-)


----------



## Nadine_24 (3. Mai 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> irgendwo muss ich doch die sucht nach dem materialwahn ausleben. - auch wenn es das bike von meinen kindern ist ;-)



Na da wird Mami dem Papi aber auf die Finger schauen 

Rad ist bestellt und bezahlt und dürfte am Donnerstag bei uns eintrudeln. Ich bin sehr gespannt.

Ich finde das Rad von der Farbgestaltung her (ja ich bin ne Frau  ) sehr schön. Ok, der Schriftzug ist nicht sehr gelungen, aber das wird unseren Sohn wohl kaum "jucken".


----------



## GravityForce (3. Mai 2010)

Gerade im Netz gefunden 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1O80xTs0Jg&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Unbelievable Kids run bike tricks[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uYSctSJ8KA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Jackson g3[/nomedia]


----------



## Nadine_24 (3. Mai 2010)

mal was neues, das bein zum aushebeln benutzen um nach oben gekickt zu werden! klasse technik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (3. Mai 2010)

Also das Superior ist definitiv kein Cosmo von Gary Fisher. Sieht ähnlich aus, ist aber weit von der Geometrie entfernt. Zum Kurbel kürzen gibts bereits einige Freds hier. Ich hatte den mal hier gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6655770#post6655770

Ein Cosmo hätte ich noch gebraucht aus der Verwandschaft im Angebot. N'bissl runtergritten, so wie Kinderräder halt aussehen. Aber für mich noch das Beste als Basis was es für wenig Geld gibt.

Cheerio


----------



## wookie (4. Mai 2010)

cosmo mit starrgabel wäre es evtl noch gewesen. das superior ist jetzt allerdings schon bestellt.

wäre es das hier gewesen?
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/1/7/6/6/_/medium/Cosmo-01.jpg


----------



## Der Khaki (4. Mai 2010)

Habe noch ein Ghost Powerkid in 10 Zoll abzugeben. Guter Zustand. Siehe: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/2/6/5/_/thumb/ghost002.jpg

und das neue ist schon eingetroffen:


----------



## wookie (4. Mai 2010)

was willst du für das Ghost Powerkid haben?
mein kleiner hat schon diesen donnerstag geburtstag und das würde super passen! - glaube ich zumindest. der kleine wird 3 jahre alt


----------



## gon (4. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem 20". Wie nötig/hilfreich ist ein zweites Blatt vorne für die Kleinen? Ist ein 36er Blatt vorne noch "Bergtauglich"? Zur Auswahl stehen im Moment das Cube Team 200, Scott Scale Jr und lapierre TECNIC 20 LITE. 

gon


----------



## El Papa (4. Mai 2010)

@wookie: neeneenee, was Du da siehst ist ein "leicht" gepimptes Cosmo. Ca. 10 kg mit 20" White-Brothers 75 mm Luftfedergabel. Da war nix mehr Serie. Ging vorletztes Jahr bei der Bucht für 250,- weg. Was ich anbieten kann ist ein Serien-Cosmo mit den richtigen Genen, aber noch nicht perfekt.

@ gon: 20" mit 2. Blatt ist gut für die Berge, das Problem liegt aber darin, daß Kinder die auf das Rad passen mit dem Schalten noch ein wenig durcheinanderkommen. Ich habe damals eine alte 5-Loch Kurbel genommen und mir ein 30-er Rennrad-Blatt der 105-er Gruppe umgebaut. Hinten dann 12-32 oder 34, das reicht füs meiste. Den Rest hab ich eben mitgeschoben. 36 vorn ist etwas zuviel.


----------



## wookie (4. Mai 2010)

El Papa schrieb:


> ...Was ich anbieten kann ist ein Serien-Cosmo mit den richtigen Genen, aber noch nicht perfekt...



habe doch schon ein 20er Superior bestellt. bin schon gespannt, müsste morgen eintreffen. trotzdem danke


----------



## petete2000 (6. Mai 2010)

just cruising


----------



## svenundjenny (6. Mai 2010)

Wir werden in mittelfristiger Zukunft auch den Wechsel von 16 Zoll auf 20 Zoll wagen ... Das derzeitige 16 Zoll stammt von Ebay und ist gar nicht übel - beim nächsten müssen wir uns Papas Bike annähern. 

Bei der Vorab-Recherche sind mir, neben Scott und Cube, folgende Bikes aufgefallen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k124/a29638/alpina-ht-500.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k124/a29639/alpina-ht-sport.html

In beiden Fällen steht leider nix von Gewicht, aber Preis/Leistung liest sich schon mal nicht schlecht. Wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste würde ich mal hinfahren ...


----------



## wookie (8. Mai 2010)

@svenundjenny:
ich würde bei einem 20er (und natürlich kleinere) auf federgabel verzichten. die funktionieren meist sowieso nicht und sind nur unnötig schwer und geben ein undirektes fahrgefühl was aber bei anfängern wichtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenundjenny (8. Mai 2010)

@wookie

Ja, das stimmt ... Aber bei den Kids spielt halt immernoch der Hip-und-Trendy-Faktor eine Rolle. Am Kinderspielplatz ohne Federgabel auftachen ... Da kann ich meine Argumente in Sachen Gewicht vergessen. 

Aber wir sind ja noch gar nicht so weit, frühestens im Herbst dieses Jahres. Momentan fährt er 16", wir würden gerne über 20" auf 26" gehen und die 24" überspringen. Macht das so Sinn ???


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Mai 2010)

svenundjenny schrieb:


> wir würden gerne über 20" auf 26" gehen und die 24" überspringen. Macht das so Sinn ???



was für mich sinn machen würde wäre: nen bike für 26" aufbauen, jedoch mit 24er bereifung...


----------



## Nadine_24 (8. Mai 2010)

svenundjenny schrieb:


> @wookie
> 
> Ja, das stimmt ... Aber bei den Kids spielt halt immernoch der Hip-und-Trendy-Faktor eine Rolle. Am Kinderspielplatz ohne Federgabel auftachen ... Da kann ich meine Argumente in Sachen Gewicht vergessen.



Hm, da sollte das Kind doch soviel Selbstvertrauen haben um dann ordentlich zu kontern. Unser Sohn ist diesbezüglich nicht auf den Mund gefallen.

Wenn ich die 20/24 Zoll-Räder der Kids auf dem Spielplatz so anschaue, brauche ich mir hier auf dem Dorf keine Sorgen machen. Da gehts von 5x weitergereichten Puky bis hin zum übelsten Baumarktrad...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Mai 2010)

muss sagen, ich war gestern wegen protektoren unterwegs und musste in einem shop, der auch "normale" räder hat, ne diskussion zwischen grosseltern und enkelin (wirkte zumindest so) mit anhören. da wurde dann nicht geschaut, ob das rad gut passt oder vernünftig ausgerüstet ist, sondern ob schutzbleche passen...

musste mir 2mal auf die zunge beissen, um da keinen kommentar zu bringen. sogar meine frau, die nicht so bewandert dabei ist, musste mit dem kopf schütteln. gut das ich bei unserm lütten die volle freiheit diesbezüglich habe


----------



## BikerDad (8. Mai 2010)

So jetzt ist es eigentlich fertig, der Drehgriff für den "Umstieg" auf 8-fach kam am Freitag und wurde gleich angebaut, heute dann die erste Tour alles perfekt...




















es ist ja ein Mädchen



meine drei Damen




falls es jemanden interessiert: 7,5 kg


schönen Abend noch


----------



## El Papa (9. Mai 2010)

@ BikerDad, schön aufgebaut. Noch ein Tip: Umwerfer montieren. Die Kette springt ohne Führung sehr gerne vorn runter. Ein alter Umwerfer reicht. Den kann man auch leicht noch etwas gewichtsoptimieren.


----------



## Pan Tau (9. Mai 2010)

@ BikerDad

Ganz großes Kino - Kompliment!

Das geringe Gewicht beeindruckt mich "schwer" ;-)

Hast Du mal abgeschätzt, was das Bike kostet?


----------



## BikerDad (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,


naja der Preis ist schon etwas höher, dass teuerste waren die Starrgabel und der Laufradsatz. Der Rest läppert sich dann auch noch mal. Einige Teile wie Lenker und die Sattelstütze sind alte Teile von mir, die ich getauscht habe. Also die Kosten sind somit noch im dreistelligen Bereich und es gibt ja auch den nächsten Nutzer. 

Ich hatte mir für die Kurbel gedacht so eine Art Führung bzw. Chainguard ? ( rechts u. Links vom KB ) zu bauen, da es für den 110 LK ja meineswissens nichts gibt oder hat da jemand eine Adresse.

MfG Dirk


----------



## Cyclon (9. Mai 2010)

BikerDad schrieb:


> meine drei Damen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Projekt - schweren Respekt!

aber die Gabeln: was ist denn das für eine Starrgabel? ich kann das nicht richtig erkennen.
Und was ist mit der Gabel von der großen ganz rechts? Dämpferkartusche komplett rausgenommen, oder auf 0 getravelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebcak (9. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich überlege gerade ein Scott YZ 0.3 für den Sohnemann zu holen und dann etwas zu erleichtern.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...t-Voltage-YZ-03-Komplettbike-2010::19206.html

Es wiegt ohne Gewichtstuning nur 12,21 kg, ich vermute real kommt es so auf 12,5, von der Grösse her passt es. Wo seht ihr Einspar- und Verbesserungspotential? Die Bremsen werde ich definitiv tauschen. Was sonst? Laufräder? Kurbel?


----------



## stivinix (9. Mai 2010)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> naja der Preis ist schon etwas höher, dass teuerste waren die Starrgabel und der Laufradsatz. Der Rest läppert sich dann auch noch mal. Einige Teile wie Lenker und die Sattelstütze sind alte Teile von mir, die ich getauscht habe. Also die Kosten sind somit noch im dreistelligen Bereich und es gibt ja auch den nächsten Nutzer.
> ...


Das wäre mein tipp:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=13843&type=search
Gruß
Stef

N.b. schön geworden das cube ;-)


----------



## BikerDad (10. Mai 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Super Projekt - schweren Respekt!
> 
> aber die Gabeln: was ist denn das für eine Starrgabel? ich kann das nicht richtig erkennen.
> Und was ist mit der Gabel von der großen ganz rechts? Dämpferkartusche komplett rausgenommen, oder auf 0 getravelt?



Die Gabel in meinem Album ist eine Mag 21 Ti, ich habe dort die Gabelkrone genommen und die Standbeine einer alten verschlissenen AMP eingebaut ( die mit den Sockeln ), die andere, das sind halt die Tauchrohre der Mag, abgelängt und in die abgesägten aufnahmen aus den Standrohren der Mag eingeklebt ( die Leute aus dem Klassikforum mögen mir verzeihen ). Ich wollte mal testen wie das mit dem Kleber klappt ( UHU Endfest ). Das mit den AMP Rohren hat nicht so funktioniert, da der Abstand für die Nabe nur ca. 95 mm waren und die Nabe ja 100 mm brauchte, ich musste also zu sehr nach aussen biegen. 

Die eingebaute ist eine Pace, gekürzt am unteren Teil und dann die Enden wieder eingeklebt. 

" echt richtig schön aufgebaut, Respekt!....ABER....ehrlich gesagt; die Einspeichung würde mir bei meinem Sohn echt Angst machen... "

Meine wiegt halt ca. 24 kg, fährt zwar fast überall hoch, aber runter nur mäßig, halt vorsichtig, der LRS wiegt knapp unter 1100 gramm und ist mit 14 / 16 Speichen aufgebaut. ich denke dass es da keine Probleme geben wird, wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass einige Kids den sicher kleinbekommen würden, aber mit springen ist halt bei uns nichts. 

schön dass es gefällt und Töchterchen ist auch mächtig Stolz. 

Fahren tun wir übrigens meist in der Dresdner Heide oder im Umland oder bei http://www.fahrrad-spartakiade.de/

MfG


----------



## ADO (10. Mai 2010)

Was sagt ihr zu der Schnitte :

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...ior&ig3id=1&ig2id=3&iid=80&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0

Am 6. Dezember (Geburtstag) wäre es dannn soweit  momentan fährt er Scale Jr 20 .


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Mai 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> habe doch schon ein 20er Superior bestellt. bin schon gespannt, müsste morgen eintreffen. trotzdem danke



...und?!
Gibt es denn schon erste Berichte zum guten Stück und/oder Fotos?

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, war ich eben beim Dealer meines Vertrauens in Jena (Rad 'n Roll) und habe mir das 2010er Superior XC 20 ohne Federgabel angesehen - vgl. http://www.superior.cz/en/models-2010/junior/bike.html?id=248. Für  ~ 200 macht das Fahrrad in der Tat einen guten Eindruck und erfreulicherweise hat man sich auf ein Kettenblatt beschränkt! Für meinen Sohn werde ich dann wohl kein Marine kaufen, sondern das Superior XC 20 als Basis nutzen.

[Randbemerkung: Übrigens steht hinter www.velokontor.de (einer der Bezugsquellen von Superior-Bikes) Sven Heitmann, dem auch das Ladengeschäft Rad 'n Roll in Jena gehört.]


----------



## Nadine_24 (10. Mai 2010)

Das Raderl steht seit einigen Tagen im Keller. Wir sind positiv überrascht. Das einzige was mich persönlich stört ist der mit Kunststoff überzogene Sattel, aber der ist ja austauschbar. Der Lenker muss noch gekürzt werden bzw. möchte mein Mann diesen ganz austauschen. 

Fotos folgen in Kürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (10. Mai 2010)

Was ich am Superior ändern würde wäre die Übersetzung:
vorne 40Z und hinten max 28 machen Anstiege für 6 jährige zur Tortur....
sonst optisch schön
Gruß
Setf


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Mai 2010)

gon schrieb:


> Wie nötig/hilfreich ist ein zweites Blatt vorne für die Kleinen?



Ich persönlich halte ein zweites Kettenblatt bei einem 20" Bike für Kinder nicht für sinnvoll und würde es nach Möglichkeit demontieren.


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Mai 2010)

ADO schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu der Schnitte :
> 
> http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...ior&ig3id=1&ig2id=3&iid=80&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0



  

Sobald meine Tochter groß genug ist, steht auch bei uns der Kauf eines Scott SCALE RC Junior an!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Mai 2010)

ich kanns mir einfach nich verkneifen, das hier zu posten:


----------



## Nadine_24 (12. Mai 2010)

stivinix schrieb:


> Was ich am Superior ändern würde wäre die Übersetzung:
> vorne 40Z und hinten max 28 machen Anstiege für 6 jährige zur Tortur....
> sonst optisch schön
> Gruß
> Setf



Ich denke mal, dass sich iher mein Bastelmännchen noch dran machen wird  Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich kanns mir einfach nich verkneifen, das hier zu posten:



wenn er so schnell wird wie sein vadder,-
 dann.  

ehh auch so


----------



## scotty33 (19. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn er so schnell wird wie sein vadder,-
> dann.
> 
> ehh auch so




mit der größe kommt die geschwindigkeit


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn er so schnell wird wie sein vadder,-
> dann.
> 
> ehh auch so



ich bin nich schnell... das wirkt nur so...
brauch unbedingt neue pellen, fahre meine xc-pellen andauernd anne grenzen 


der kurze ist auf seinem laufrad die coolste sau, die ich je gesehen hab. ohne helm will der nich aufs rad, das is schonmal gut. aber ne tendenz ist schon zu erkennen, bergauf schiebt er


----------



## tokessa (20. Mai 2010)

lol


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> coolste sau



Kinder sind das beste. u. das grösste Geschenk auf Erden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kinder sind das beste. u. das grösste Geschenk auf Erden.



WORD!


----------



## geopard (20. Mai 2010)

und ich dachte dass das Grösste der Welt die Erfindung des MTB`s wäre 

Ja zum Gück haben sie uns gegenüber keine Vorurteile.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2010)

geopard schrieb:


> und ich dachte dass das Grösste der Welt die Erfindung des MTB`s wäre
> 
> Ja zum Gück haben sie uns gegenüber keine Vorurteile.



Kinder
Fussball
Bier
.
.
.
.
.
Frauen
MTB


----------



## mäxx__ (21. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kinder sind das beste. u. das grösste Geschenk auf Erden.



DEM ist nix mehr hizuzufügen, euer Ehren.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> euer Ehren.



*hust* DANKE


----------



## tokessa (21. Mai 2010)

Geschenk ist gut das war harte arbeit


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Mai 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> DEM ist nix mehr hizuzufügen, euer Ehren.




Doch !!

Grill


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Mai 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Geschenk ist gut das war harte arbeit



ich sach immer: ich hab mein bestes gegeben 

und gott sah, das es gut war...


----------



## gon (23. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist es jetzt das Lapierre Tecnic 20 geworden:





 Für 259 EUR und mit 11.38kg (380g über Herstellerangabe) vom Gewicht her definitiv OK. Von Werk aus mit Schnellspanner für Sattel und Laufräder. Die Bremsen lassen sich so einstellen das er gut mit den Fingern dran kommt und sie schleiffrei sind. Nur die Gabel war unakzeptabel hart.  Mit einer Feder weniger tut sich jetzt wenigstens etwas bei gröberen Schlägen. Die zwei Gänge vorne lohnen sich in meinen Augen definitiv. Der Kleine hat da keine Probleme mit, am Berg bleibt eh nur das kleine drauf, und lediglich an steilen Stellen musste ich mal kurz schiebend unterstützen. Leider gehen die SRAM MRX Drehgriffe ziemlich schwer zu drehen, vor allem den kleinsten bekommt er kaum rein. Hat da wer einen Tuningtip?

gon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (23. Mai 2010)

gon schrieb:


> Leider gehen die SRAM MRX Drehgriffe ziemlich schwer zu drehen, vor allem den kleinsten bekommt er kaum rein. Hat da wer einen Tuningtip?



Im alten Brügelmann Katalog (Gott hab Ihn selig) gab es noch lange solche "Sterngriffe", die man über die Drehgriffe montierte. Durch den größeren Radius sollen die Bedienkräfte sinken und die Form ist auch besser für die (neudeutsche) Haptik.
Leider habe ich auf die schnelle, halbherzige Such nichts mehr im Netz gefunden.


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Mai 2010)

Die Gabeln bei Kinderrädern sind eigentlich immer zu hart und funktionieren bei deren Gewicht nicht.
Hab bei meinem Junior die Feder aussen mit einer Fächerschleifscheibe auf der Flex abgeschliffen und
zu dem Fett noch etwas Red Rum Gabelöl (SAE15) dazugetan.
Nu funktioniert die 1a!


----------



## andy2 (24. Mai 2010)

gon schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es jetzt das Lapierre Tecnic 20 geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie bitte sollen 11 kilo ok sein faehrst du ein 40kg schweres bike?


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Mai 2010)

gon schrieb:


> Für 259 EUR und mit 11.38kg (380g über Herstellerangabe) vom Gewicht her definitiv OK. *Hat da wer einen Tuningtip?
> *
> gon



30 mehr, dafür nur 8,8kg:

klick. 
Kumpel von mir hat seiner Tochter auch son "Klumpen" von Kinderrrad gekauft- Winora. Das Isla war wohl zu teuer, hm.


----------



## gon (24. Mai 2010)

andy2 schrieb:


> wie bitte sollen 11 kilo ok sein faehrst du ein 40kg schweres bike?



Wie aus dem Satz eigentlich unschwer zu erkennen ist: Die Aussage bezieht sich auf das Verhältnis Preis/Gewicht. 

gon


----------



## gon (24. Mai 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> 30 mehr, dafür nur 8,8kg:
> 
> klick.



Und wie soll ihm weniger Gewicht beim Schalten helfen? Das Isla hat, zumindest auf dem Papier, zu meinem Favoriten gezählt. Leider hat es zwei Nachteile: Nirgends für eine Probefahrt verfügbar und, was leider wesentlich entscheidender war, optisch ein No-Go für den Fahrer.

gon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Mai 2010)

gon schrieb:


> Und wie soll ihm weniger Gewicht beim Schalten helfen? Das Isla hat, zumindest auf dem Papier, zu meinem Favoriten gezählt. Leider hat es zwei Nachteile: Nirgends für eine Probefahrt verfügbar und, was leider wesentlich entscheidender war, optisch ein No-Go für den Fahrer.
> 
> gon



Was die Probefahrt angeht: da vertraue ich den Angaben und der Erfahrung von Islabike. Schön ist das Lapierre, keine Frage. Wenn das Isla in den neuen Farben missfällt (ist ja auch schön wenn dem Kind nichts "aufgedrückt" wird), kannste halt nur schrauben. Pseudofedergabel raus, leichte Kurbel, Token Innenlager.... Macht Papa doch gerne.  (Völlig unabhängig von der Marke.)


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Mai 2010)

Ne gute Alternative ohne Federgabel....
Felt Q20R

http://www.active-bikes.de/images/content/kids/feltq20r.jpg


----------



## Pan Tau (25. Mai 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Ne gute Alternative ohne Federgabel....
> Felt Q20R
> 
> http://www.active-bikes.de/images/content/kids/feltq20r.jpg



Was wiegt das gute Stück denn fahrfertig?


----------



## chris5000 (25. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Was wiegt das gute Stück denn fahrfertig?



hapebikes.de nennt 11,8kg.  für ein nacktes 20" mit Starrgabel! Ich glaube schwerer gehts nimmer...


----------



## gon (25. Mai 2010)

Ähnlich wie das Cube Kid 200, das mit Starrgabel auch bei über 11kg lag.

Wir haben gestern mal den Federgabeltest gemacht. Vergleichsweise mit dem Straßen "MTB" und dem Lapierre frontal einen hohen Bürgersteig hoch gefahren. Ich war überrascht, so ganz unnütz scheint ist die Gabel da nicht. Es geht definitiv schneller und wesentlich kontrollierter mit Federgabel. Anscheinend reicht da die Reibung an den Dichtungen als Dämpfung bei dem Gewicht. Ob es das Mehrgewicht wert ist? Keine Ahnung...

gon


----------



## GravityForce (25. Mai 2010)

@gon: was Schaltung angeht habe ich gerade am Wochende das 20" Specialized HotRock meines mittleren Juniors mit neuen Parts ausgesattet. Hat ein neues 20" Hinterrad mit Deore-Nabe und 9-fach Kassette bekommen, dazu gab es ein LX Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig und einen Deore Schalthebel...
Funktioniert alles prächtig, Junior ist begeistert, am Samstag in Hochspeyer getestet, mein Großer will jetzt auch neue Teile 
Diese Kinderbilligparts an den Räder sind wahre Spaßbremsen in meinen Augen...Bilder der beiden Bikes folgen hier in kürze.
RIDE ON!


----------



## Pan Tau (25. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Am Wochenende haben wir das Marine Hidden Canyon 20" MTB (http://www.marinbikes.de/bikes/) für meine Tochter beim Bike-Dealer meines Vertrauens in Bayern abgeholt. Modifiziert wurden u.a.
> - Schaltwerk (jetzt alte XT)
> - Umwerfer (jetzt alter XT)
> - Innenlager (jetzt Shimano Patronen-Innenlager - das Original-Innenlager war ein schlechter Scherz...)
> ...



Mittlerweile sind die Schwalbe Mow Joes montiert und auch die Marine V-Brakes wurden gegen Avid Single Digit 7 getauscht => das Hidden Canyon wiegt fahrfertig knapp 10,4 kg und meine Tochter ist schwer begeistert 







Wenn ich dann demnächst die Kurbel getauscht, einen neuen Laufradsatz montiert,... 

Obwohl ich mit dem Bike an sich zufrieden bin und das Gewicht aus meiner Sicht gerade noch akzeptabel ist, werde ich beim nächsten "Nachwuchs-MTB" definitiv auf eine Federgabel verzichten und auch den Umwerfer erst einmal kalt stellen - aber bei drei Kindern habe ich ja noch ein paar Versuche


----------



## wookie (26. Mai 2010)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder vom Superior:












Klasse Grundlage zum Pimpen. 9-Fach lässt sich hinten auch gut verbauen da 9-fach Freilaufkörper.


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Was wiegt das gute Stück denn fahrfertig?



Habs eben gewogen... 10,1 kg ohne Pedale.
Wie gesagt. Das Felt ohne Federgabel.


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Mai 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> hapebikes.de nennt 11,8kg.  für ein nacktes 20" mit Starrgabel! Ich glaube schwerer gehts nimmer...



Im Text und Bild steht zwar Q20R, dürfte aber das Gewicht des Q20S sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (26. Mai 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Habs eben gewogen... 10,1 kg ohne Pedale.
> Wie gesagt. Das Felt ohne Federgabel.



Na das ist doch ein guter Ausgangswert!
Mit ein paar kleinen Modifikationen (Reifen, Sattelstütze, ...) landest Du sicherlich bei ~ 9,5 kg.

Hast Du schon einen "Tuning-Plan" aufgestellt?!


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Na das ist doch ein guter Ausgangswert!
> Mit ein paar kleinen Modifikationen (Reifen, Sattelstütze, ...) landest Du sicherlich bei ~ 9,5 kg.
> 
> Hast Du schon einen "Tuning-Plan" aufgestellt?!




Nö.
Aber an den Reifen lassen sich mit Sicherheit 500g - 600g sparen.
Kostet auch nicht viel...


----------



## stivinix (26. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind die Schwalbe Mow Joes montiert und auch die Marine V-Brakes wurden gegen Avid Single Digit 7 getauscht => das Hidden Canyon wiegt fahrfertig knapp 10,4 kg und meine Tochter ist schwer begeistert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In blau sieht es auch sehr schick aus (meine hats in silber...)
Der originale Sattel ist m.M.n. zu breit, habs gegen einen schmäleren getauscht.
Grüße
Stef


----------



## Pan Tau (26. Mai 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> Hier die versprochenen Bilder vom Superior:



Sieht wirklich gut aus und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis scheint ja auch zu stimmen. Hast Du schon mal das Gewicht bestimmt und gibt es schon konkrete Tuning-Pläne?


----------



## Pan Tau (26. Mai 2010)

stivinix schrieb:


> In blau sieht es auch sehr schick aus (meine hats in silber...)
> Der originale Sattel ist m.M.n. zu breit, habs gegen einen schmäleren getauscht.
> Grüße
> Stef



Welchen Sattel hast Du denn montiert?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2010)

@wookie  glückwunsch.


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Mai 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> Hier die versprochenen Bilder vom Superior:
> hotos/4/9/5/8/6/_/medium/IMG_0263.JPG[/IMG][/URL]
> Klasse Grundlage zum Pimpen. 9-Fach lässt sich hinten auch gut verbauen da 9-fach Freilaufkörper.



Sieht schön aus! Laut Hersteller (Tschechien?) 9,9kg- stimmt das?


----------



## madre (26. Mai 2010)

Warum ist das 20 Zoll Islabike sogar in large soviel Leichter als alle anderen Räder hier ?
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/pdfs/product_specs/Beinn20_Large.pdf

8,8 kg ohne irgendwas zu pimpen ?


----------



## bugxx (26. Mai 2010)

Felt Q20 mit Federgabel..! Gewicht: keine Ahnung!
Veränderung: Race Face Lenker, gekürzt auf 620mm und ein XT Schaltwerk
Er ist jetzt 7 Jahr alt und er fühlt sich damit sauwohl, bergab sowie bergauf.
Er bekommt jetzt dann noch ein 24" an das er sich ganz langsam rantesten kann. Ich mach ihm da keinen Druck. Wichtig ist, dass die Kids dabei ihren Spaß haben und Erfolgserlebnisse haben und nicht mit zu großen Rädern demotiviert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (27. Mai 2010)

Wie schon in div. Postings geschrieben, möchte ich das 20" Marin Hidden Canyon in absehbarer Zeit mit einem neuen Laufradsatz erleichtern.

Da ich in die Kategorie "handwerklich ungeschickter Büromensch" falle, scheidet ein Selbst(auf-)bau aus und ich habe bei div. Händlern angefragt. Aktuell brüte ich über dem nachfolgenden Angebot und würde mich über Feedback freuen.

20 Zoll Laufradsatz mit folgenden Komponenten:
- Rigida Zac19 Hohlkammerfelgen 36 Loch silber
- Nirosta Speichen silber
- Shimano Deore Vorderradnabe HB-M590 36 Loch silber mit Schnellspanner
- Shimano Deore 7/8/9-fach Nabe FH-M590 36 Loch mit Schnellspanner

Der Preis für diesen Laufradsatz beträgt 96,85 Euro.


----------



## GravityForce (27. Mai 2010)

@Pan Tau:
Der Preis ist gut


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

noch ein biscken dann passt meinem lappes,- auch ein big-bike" !  

Probefahr durfte er schon...


----------



## wookie (27. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis scheint ja auch zu stimmen. Hast Du schon mal das Gewicht bestimmt und gibt es schon konkrete Tuning-Pläne?


ja, wenn die schaltung abgebrochen ist (shimano billig teil) kommt was gescheites dran.
ansonsten gescheites kurbeln, lager, dickere reifen. das langt erstmal


Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Sieht schön aus! Laut Hersteller (Tschechien?) 9,9kg- stimmt das?


könnte hinkommen


KHUJAND schrieb:


> @wookie  glückwunsch.


danke! das glück hatte mein sohn


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> danke! das glück hatte mein sohn



du doch auch mit deinem sohn...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

kann ich auch nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (29. Mai 2010)

Schicke Kombi, so sah das bei uns auch mal aus, aber Helm? Vorderradbremse?


----------



## wookie (30. Mai 2010)

El Papa schrieb:


> Schicke Kombi, so sah das bei uns auch mal aus, aber Helm? Vorderradbremse?



nene das passt schon so, der helm ist sicher im rucksack drin


----------



## bugxx (14. Juni 2010)

Es ist soweit. 24"  passt endlich. Gabel baut mit 70mm etwas höher, wird aber durch etwas längerem CaneCreek Luftdämpfer, der knapp 100 mm freigibt, ausgeglichen sodass Geometrie wieder passt. Das Rad fährt er jetzt seit einer Woche und es ist echt ne ware Freude ihm und dem Rad zuzusehen. Vorne kommt noch ne Disc hin sobald das Laufrad da ist. Es werden sich sicherlich im Laufe der Zeit noch einige Dinge ändern aber fürs erste sind wir beide echt zufrieden. Bilder im Einsatz folgen...


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Juni 2010)

Es ist sogar WM Fanmeilen tauglich . . . bei den Farben !!

Sieht nach einer tollen Spassmachermaschine aus . . .


----------



## bugxx (14. Juni 2010)

stimmt Modell: Patriot 

"Spassmachermaschine" triffts ganz gut, wenn man den Kleinen damit sieht


----------



## tokessa (15. Juni 2010)

Meine kleine hab ich sonntag mal ein wenig motiviert, vielleicht hilfts


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2010)

Ja, so sieht Begeisterung aus


----------



## Pan Tau (18. Juni 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Wie schon in div. Postings geschrieben, möchte ich das 20" Marin Hidden Canyon in absehbarer Zeit mit einem neuen Laufradsatz erleichtern.



...und wie wohl auch aus anderen Postings ersichtlich falle ich in die Kategorie "behandlungsbedürftiger Tuningsüchtling von Kinderfahrrädern aus Gründen der persönlichen Selbstverwirklichung"... 

Somit ist es natürlich nicht der 





> 20 Zoll Laufradsatz mit folgenden Komponenten:
> - Rigida Zac19 Hohlkammerfelgen 36 Loch silber
> - Nirosta Speichen silber
> - Shimano Deore Vorderradnabe HB-M590 36 Loch silber mit Schnellspanner
> - Shimano Deore 7/8/9-fach Nabe FH-M590 36 Loch mit Schnellspanner


 geworden...

..., denn irgendwie muss es zwischen dem ultimativen Laufradsatz mit klassischen Nukeproof-Naben (ja, das Winterprojekt) und dem aktuell montierten Laufradsatz eine passende Zwischenstufe geben - ja, XT sollte da schon drin sein 

Geworden ist es also ein 20" Laufradsatz mit folgenden Komponenten:
- Rigida Zac19 Hohlkammerfelgen 36 Loch silber [Anmerkung: Der Felgenstoß ist sehr deutlich spürbar - finde ich nicht sehr ansprechend ]
- DT Speichen silber
- Shimano Deore XT Vorderradnabe HB-M770 36 Loch silber mit Schnellspanner
- Shimano Deore 7/8/9-fach Nabe FH-M770 36 Loch mit Schnellspanner 











Das Vorderrad wiegt 700g und das Hinterrad 900g - jeweils ohne Schnellspanner und Kassette. Der Preis für diesen Laufradsatz beträgt bei Taylor-Wheels.de  136,69.

Sobald meine Tochter mir ihr Bike überlässt, werde ich das Vorderrad tauschen und auf alle Fälle das Original-Vorderrad wiegen.
_Ok, das ist soeben geschehen und ich habe das vordere Laufrad getauscht - 50g Mehrgewicht für  54,68  Na ja, ich tröste mich mal mit der Hoffnung, dass die XT-Naben leichter laufen und länger halten, als die vorher montierten Quando-Naben. Außerdem spare ich beim Hinterrad bestimmt 'ne Menge ein _

Allerdings stehe ich noch immer vor dem Schaltungsproblem - vgl. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464723&referrerid=21456 

Aktueller Plan ist jetzt hinten 8 oder 9fach zu verwenden und vorne einfach - die AC Kurbeln kriege ich hoffentlich nächste Woche... Allerdings bin ich mir bzgl. der Übersetzung noch total unsicher - Tipps?!


----------



## octane1967 (18. Juni 2010)

Ein 32er-KB vorne und eine 11-32 Kassette hinten, würde ich sagen. Die ganz niedrigen Übersetzungen brauchst du nicht, da den Kids steil bergauf rasch die Luft und - noch schlimmer - die Lust ausgeht. Zudem hast du mit einer sehr kurzen Übersetzung vorne eine geringe Bandbreite der Schaltung für die üblichen Geschwindigkeiten. Und weder willst du dauernd sehr langsam fahren, noch möchte dein Zwerg sich auf der Eben zu Tode kurbeln.


----------



## BikerDad (18. Juni 2010)

kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen, meine Tochter fährt 12 - 34 und kommt die Berge gut hoch und in der Ebene wird eh nicht bis Anschlag gefahren dort ist es ebenfalls ausreichend.

Bezgl. des LRS kannst du auch mal bei Deltabikes schauen, der Bambini Race der kostet etwas mehr, wiegt bei mir aber nur 1100 gramm. 
Bis jetzt ein sehr guter Laufradsatz der das Gewicht gleich ordentlich nach unten drückt.

MfG Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (18. Juni 2010)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Bezgl. des LRS kannst du auch mal bei Deltabikes schauen, der Bambini Race der kostet etwas mehr, wiegt bei mir aber nur 1100 gramm. Bis jetzt ein sehr guter Laufradsatz der das Gewicht gleich ordentlich nach unten drückt.



Der Tipp kommt leider zu spät... :-( Kannst Du aber bitte trotzdem mal den Link zu dem Laden posten - ich habe ja zum glück noch zwei weitere Nachwuchsbruchpiloten


----------



## BikerDad (19. Juni 2010)

hier der Link 

www.radplan-delta.de
[email protected]


mfg


----------



## rocky29 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

unsere Tochter, jetzt 8 1/2 Jahre hat zunehmend Spass am Biken, vor allem wenn es in den Wald geht.

Bis jetzt ist Sie mit ihrem StvZo kompatiblen 24 Kinderad immer so einigermaßen klargekommen. Wenn die Touren jedoch nun etwas länger werden und auch mal ein paar Steigungen dazukommen gibt sie sich zwar große Mühe, muss jedoch bei Steigungen länger als 500m irgendwann aufgeben. Da ist sie meist schon so 400m im Wiegetritt gefahren, da der erste Gang ihrer 3-Gang Rücktrittnabe nicht mehr hergibt.

Das mit den Steigungen lässt sich bei uns nicht umgehen, sobald die Runden über 5 Kilometer hinausgehen. 

Ich habe dann als erstes mal ihr Rad gewogen und da wurde der Grund für die Bergaufschwäche unserer ansonsten sportlichen Tochter schon klarer; *18,3 Kilo.* Eine Frechheit, sowas im Fachhandel als Alu-Kinderrad zu verkaufen.

Ich habe dann angefangen hier mal mitzulesen und bin dann ziemlich schnell als Basis bei Islabike, Scott jr. oder Specialized Hotrock angekommen.

Da meine Frau und ich auch Specialized fahren war die Entscheidung einfach und Rot ist die absolute Lieblingsfarber unserer Kleinen.

Es gab also ein Hotrock 24 in 34er Rahmenhöhe.

Erst mal auf die Waage damit. 12,4 Kilo. Schon deutlich besser, aber da muss ja noch was gehen!

Als erstes an die Schaltung, das serienmäßige SRAM X3 Schaltwerk ist an einem Kinderrad ein echtes Monster und die untere Führungsrolle ist so grade 8 cm über dem Boden. Wir wohl nicht lange dauern bis das ab oder verbogen ist. Da ich sowieso vorhatte auf 1x9 umzustellen gab es dann ein X9 Schaltwerk mit X9 Drehgriffschalter.

Die passenden Naben von AC und der XTR 11-34 Zahnkranz waren für Vaters Tunigprojekt am Epic 29er bereits vorhanden, da das Kind die Erleichterung aber nötiger hat muss das Epic noch ein bischen warten und ich vielleicht ein Kilo abnehmen.

Da ich den Original Speci Laufradsatz mit den an sich guten Alex-Rims nicht zerlegen wollte kamen noch ein Satz Velocity Aeroheat Felgen dazu, mit 350gr. je Stück eine gute Wahl.

Die Kurbel wollte ich nicht tauschen, da normale MTB - Kurbeln für die Beine unserer Tochter noch zu lang sind. So habe ich nur die 3 Stahlkettenblätter (350 gr.)entfernt und gegen ein Extralite Octaramp mit 30 Zähnen ( 32 gr. ) getauscht. In der Ebene wird das reichen, Bergab muss ja nicht unbedingt mitgetreten werden. Am Berg sollte das Rad mit einer Entfaltung von 1,69 m. auch eine gute Figur machen.
Meine Frau bestand noch auf einem Kettenschutzring, also musste auch der vorhandene RaceFace 36er Bashguard noch mit dran.

Der Umwerfer mit gut 200 gr. wurde auch gleich mit entfernt.

Vorbau und der Specialized XC Lenker waren noch in der Teilekiste und wurden mehr aus optischen Gründen getauscht, die Originalkomponenten waren nur 50gr. schwerer, allerdings sehr häßlich.

Bei den Pedalen habe ich dann noch meine 250 gr. leichten Erdmann XT2 Mag mit Titanachsen geopfert. ( Bringt gegenüber den originalen Billigpedalen schon mal 200gr. und deutlich mehr Grip)

Ergebnis sind fahrfertige 10,4 Kilo. 

Potential steckt sicher noch in der Sattelstütze und in der Gabel.

Mit einer leichten Carbon Starrgabel wären noch mal gut ein Kilo herauszuholen ( Ich glaube nicht dass die originale RST Gabel mit dem Gewicht unserer Tochter ( 29 Kilo ) großartig federt ).

Aber dass würde auch zwingend die Umrüstung auf eine 160 Scheibenbremse bedeuten. Das ist mir im Moment aufgrund der brachialen Bremswirkung noch zu heikel. Bei der Probefahrt vor dem Laden ist ihr beim ersten Bremsen mit der V-Brake vorn schon dass Vorderrad weggerutscht.

Zum Schluß dann noch die MOWJOE von Schwalbe mit Schwalbe SV10 Schläuchen und ein paar leichte ( 44gr. ) Schnellspanner.

Und irgendwann muss auch mal Schluß sein.

Jetzt wird gefahren.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:











































Gruß
Jörg


----------



## thilli (21. Juni 2010)

rocky29 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> unsere Tochter, jetzt 8 1/2 Jahre hat zunehmend Spass am Biken, vor allem wenn es in den Wald geht.
> 
> ...



Einfach 

Wo hast Du den LRS erstanden und was wiegt er? Stehe nämlich vor einem ähnlichen Problem (Specialized A1 FS 24)...
Danke


----------



## rocky29 (21. Juni 2010)

Hi,

die Felgen sind von R2-Bike.com.

Echt nette Leute und absolut zuverlässig.

Die Räder sind perfekt eingespeicht und sehr sauber gearbeitet. Die CX- Ray Messerspeichen müssen allerdings nicht unbedingt sein, normale Runde wiegen auch nicht mehr, sind aber deutlich günstiger.

Da ist es ein bischen mit mir durchgegangen.

Gewicht der Laufräder: Vorderrad 580 gr. Hinten 770 gr.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## thilli (21. Juni 2010)

rocky29 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Felgen sind von R2-Bike.com.
> 
> ...



mir völlig unverständlich..

Danke Dir!

Gruss
Mathias


----------



## Pan Tau (22. Juni 2010)

Ganz großes Kino - vielen Dank fürs Zeigen dieses Kindertraums!

Hast Du für die Pedale eine gute Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Pan Tau (22. Juni 2010)

Ganz großes Kino - vielen Dank fürs Zeigen dieses Kindertraums 



> Potential steckt sicher noch in der Sattelstütze und in der Gabel.



Ich würde vermutlich auf eine Ritchey WCS One-Bolt in "wet white" zurückgreifen: http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=342438. Die sollte gut zum Lenker und zum Vorbau passen und das Bike um ein paar weitere Gramm erleichtern 

Ach ja, hast Du für die Pedale eine gute Bezugsquelle?


----------



## rocky29 (22. Juni 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Ganz großes Kino - vielen Dank fürs Zeigen dieses Kindertraums!
> 
> Hast Du für die Pedale eine gute Bezugsquelle?


 
Hallo,

ja, habe ich:

http://www.radsport-erdmann.de/prod...fahrrad-pedale-erdmann-x-2-titan-schwarz.html

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

@rocky29  wahnsinn...


----------



## argh (23. Juni 2010)

Hui, sehr lässig mit ein paar tollen Detaillösungen. Klasse!


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Juni 2010)

sehr schöne arbeit  

ist das 'ne stahlfedergabel? wenn ja, sind da in der regel links und rechts federn drin.
einfach ein federpaket entfernen, dann federt das teil zumindest etwas.

bei 'ner starren carbon würde ich zu avid bb7 mech discs raten.
die orginal scheiben sind nicht soo der brüller, alternativen gibts ja zum glück genug.
wichtig dabei das die orginal züge/hüllen oder jagwire ripcord verwendet werden. bremse ist imho besser zu dosieren wie 'ne vbrake.

den mow joe kannst du bei fliegengewichten mit 1.8 bar fahren. 
vorbau würe ich umdrehen (ev sogar die spacer raus), so ist die front arg hoch und es kommt kaum druck auf's vr -> begünstigt vr rutscher.
brembeläge tauschen, cool stop beläge (grau/rot/gelb/blau NICHT schwarz) setzen wesentlich sanfter ein und bieten trotzdem mehr bremsleistung wie die erstausrüster beläge.
"alte" lx/dx vbrake hebel lassen sich sehr gut auf kinderhände einstellen und haben zudem den vorteil, das man den druckpunkt verstellen kann. 
hebel grundsätzlich so einstellen das erst kurz vor dem lenkergriff die maximale bremskraft erreicht wird, kind kann dann besser dosieren.

ciao
flo


----------



## rocky29 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Flo,

danke für die Tips, kann ich gut gebrauchen.

Wegen der Gabel hatte ich mir von RST schon die Teileliste mit Zeichnung heruntergeladen. Danach ist nur im linken Rohr eine Feder drin. Im rechten Rohr sitzt die Mechanik für den Lockout. So wird es wohl mit dem reduzieren der Federrate nichts.

Mit den Spacern und Vorbau hast du sicher Recht. Offizielle Übergabe ist aber erst am Sonntag zum Geburtstag, dann kommt auch die Anprobe und das Anpassen von Sattelhöhe, Lenker etc.

Wenn es bei Felgenbremsen bleibt, werde ich mir die Coolstop Beläge mal ansehen. Wusste gar nicht, dass es da auch noch Unterschiede gibt. Die jetzt verbauten Tektro Bremshebel sind auch in der Griffweite einstellbar, wird dann am Sonntag auch angepasst.

Gruß
Jörg


ZeFlo schrieb:


> sehr schöne arbeit
> 
> ist das 'ne stahlfedergabel? wenn ja, sind da in der regel links und rechts federn drin.
> einfach ein federpaket entfernen, dann federt das teil zumindest etwas.
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2010)

Jörg  ein ganz wichtiger  Tip.

WARNE oder besser gesagt informiere dein Kind über die konsequenzen einer vorderen V-Brake. 

meiner ist seinerzeit bei einer panikbremse voll übern lenker gegangen.


----------



## octane1967 (23. Juni 2010)

Noch besser ist es, mit der jungen Dame mal im flachen und rel. hindernisfreien Gelände ein paar kurze Gewöhnungsrunden zu drehen. Trotzdem ist meine Tochter bei der ersten S-Kurve im Gebüsch gesteckt, weil komischer Weise beim Rückwärts-Treten keine Verlangsamung eingetreten ist ... 
Danach nie wieder ein Problem - die Kids verinnerlichen neue Gegebenheiten erstaunlich schnell. Nur schade, dass das Geburtstagskind nur den Unterschied zum 18 kg-Rad bemerken und das aufwendige Papa-Tuning auf der Suche nach weiteren 2 kg gar nicht schätzen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (23. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jörg  ein ganz wichtiger  Tip.
> 
> WARNE oder besser gesagt informiere dein Kind über die konsequenzen einer vorderen V-Brake.
> 
> meiner ist seinerzeit bei einer panikbremse voll übern lenker gegangen.




deswegen ja der hinweis dem hebel viel weg zu geben, sprich max druckpunkt sehr nahe richtung lenkergriff zu legen. dann kann das oben beschriebene nämlich kaum passieren und die fuhre bremst trotzdem zügig.

ciao
flo


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2010)

selbst geübten fahrern unterläuft (manchmal) ne panikbrems einlage.
da nützt das ganze üben nicht all zu viel,- 

mein sohn hatte die V-Brakes fast 1 jahr lang drann,- als er übern lenker ging.
nun hat er scheiben.


@ZeFlo danke für den hinnweis,- aber ich denke die bremse war richtig montiert.


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. Juni 2010)

Ein Streifen Gewebeklebe- bzw. Lenkerband an der Vorderseite des linken Hebels lässt die kleinen Fahrer gleich "erfühlen": Hoppla, dies ist die "Neue" Bremse mit anderen Bremsverhalten.
Der Streifen darf ruhig ein bißchen ruppig zum Anfassen sein, also hochstehen. Hauptsache das Hand-Sens-O-Meter visualisiert dem Gehirn "Anders".

Die meisten Kleinen kommen ja vom klassischen Rücktritt und Vorderradbremse Rechts Kinderfahrrad, was bei kleineren LR-Größen üblich ist.


----------



## rocky29 (23. Juni 2010)

Danke für die vielen Hinweise zum Bremsthema.

Ich werde das beherzigen und am Sonntag mir unserer Kleinen erst mal richtig üben. Die Bremse vorn habe ich schon etwas entspannt, wie hier empfohlen.

Gut ist zunächst, dass sie von ihrem Rücktrittrad gewohnt ist, dass die Felgenbremse rechts ist. So greift sie beim dem neuen Rad instinktiv erst mal nach der ungefährlichen Hinterradbremse.

Der Tritt nach hinten ins Leere an den Pedalen wird wohl noch ein paar mal vorkommen bis das sitzt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2010)

rocky29 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Hinweise



bitte,- 
lieber überschlage ich mich 3x,-als mein kind. 

erst letzte woche hatte mein sohn   baumkontackt.


----------



## Holgi (23. Juni 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> ...
> Die meisten Kleinen kommen ja vom klassischen Rücktritt und Vorderradbremse Rechts Kinderfahrrad, was bei kleineren LR-Größen üblich ist.


 
zum Glück hab ich bei meinem Sohn schon beim ersten Rad auf Freilauf geachtet und die Bremsen "richtig" montiert, da gab es nie Probleme  ist aber sicher nicht immer möglich da er kleine relativ groß war und mit Ende Drei mit einem 18" Rad angefangen hat .


----------



## tabeafly (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern mein neues Bike bekommen ein Bulls Pulsar 24 ich wollte unbedingt ein vollgefedertes Rad wie mein Papa und wir haben heute die erste Ausfahrt gemacht das Bike fährt super ich bin überall hoch gekommen und es macht einfach Spass.
Grüße Tabea


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

HALLO Tabea 
mein sohn möchte nun  auch ein fully (vollgefedertes Rad). 
 mal sehen welchen rahmen ich für ihn finde.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Juli 2010)

da hätte ich was für dich:


----------



## Holgi (12. Juli 2010)

gibts die Votec GS Gabel noch ?

Aber der Preis ist natürlich hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugxx (12. Juli 2010)

mal mit seinen Worten ausgedrückt: "Die Ferderung ist voll gut. Ich merk gar nicht wie ich aufkomme"

Ich finds zu geil und bin echt saustolz auf meinen Racker. Mit 7 bin ich nicht so gefahren!


----------



## rocky29 (12. Juli 2010)

Alle Achtung, 
das sieht schon richtig gut aus. Der wird dir wohl bald um die Ohren fahren ;-)

Meine Tochter ist da mit ihren 8 Jahren ( gottseidank ) noch etwas vorsichtiger. Wobei ihr das neue Bike einen gehörigen Motivationsschub gegeben hat.

Gruß
Jörg


bugxx schrieb:


> mal mit seinen Worten ausgedrückt: "Die Ferderung ist voll gut. Ich merk gar nicht wie ich aufkomme"
> 
> Ich finds zu geil und bin echt saustolz auf meinen Racker. Mit 7 bin ich nicht so gefahren!


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2010)

mangelt ein wenig an schutzbekleidung...  ich schieb es mal dem warmen wetter in die schuhe.


----------



## bugxx (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, früher oder später werd ich da richtig "alt" aussehen, wenn er so weitermacht. Aber so ist das halt und wird sicher nicht nur mir so gehen... 

An Schutzbekleidung mangelt es eigentlich nicht aber stimmt schon, bei dem Wetter bin ich da etwas nachlässig gewesen. Aber das Wichtigste ist der Helm und der ist nunmal Pflicht! 

Schönen Gruß

der Markus


----------



## petete2000 (19. Juli 2010)

Sommer in Willingen


----------



## tokessa (20. Juli 2010)

Cool der peter ist richtig gut abgegangen.
Das geilste ist der helm TLD von 1996


----------



## Konariderdh (22. Juli 2010)

Unser Kleiner auf dem Hometrail


----------



## GravityForce (24. Juli 2010)

Das Speiseeis meines Juniors (mittlerer) 
Umbau auf 9-fach






Custom Laufräder mit Deore Nabe, Kassette, Shifter plus LX Schaltwerk (short cage) und natürlich die Mad Mike Schlappen (müssen sein!)





Doe Bremsgriffe wurden auch getauscht, zwecks einstellbarkeit.





Fazit: Gefällt 





Geht aber noch bissle was zu tunen ;D
damit dem Papa nicht langweilig wird! 

RIDE ON!


----------



## pebcak (25. Juli 2010)

rocky29 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel wollte ich nicht tauschen, da normale MTB - Kurbeln für die Beine unserer Tochter noch zu lang sind. So habe ich nur die 3 Stahlkettenblätter (350 gr.)entfernt und gegen ein Extralite Octaramp mit 30 Zähnen ( 32 gr. ) getauscht. In der Ebene wird das reichen, Bergab muss ja nicht unbedingt mitgetreten werden. Am Berg sollte das Rad mit einer Entfaltung von 1,69 m. auch eine gute Figur machen.
> Meine Frau bestand noch auf einem Kettenschutzring, also musste auch der vorhandene RaceFace 36er Bashguard noch mit dran.



Die Kurbel hat laut Hersteller einen 106er Lochkreis, war das 104er Kettenblatt problemlos zu verbauen? Bräuchte ebenfalls genau diese Kombination.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petete2000 (30. Juli 2010)

RAHMEN: ufo-ds
GABEL: rock shox pike
DÄMPFER: fox
SCHALTUNG.shimano slx (short)
CASSETTE:shimano slx
BREMSE: avid jucy
LENKER: sunline v1 
VORBAU: truvativ holzfeller
STEUERSATZ: acros
SATTELSTANGE: syncros
SATTEL: wtb aviator (so geil) 
SPANNER: salsa
KURBEL: truvativ holzfeller
INNENLAGER: truvativ
PEDALEN: atomlab smoke (plaste) 
KETTENSTREBENSCHUTZ: rennradlenkerband
LAUFRÄDER: dt-swiss/ specialized /schwalbe -smart sam


Gesamt Gewicht: lt. KERN Waage 14,95 kg.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. Juli 2010)

@petete2000: Das Ding ist ja mal der Hammer! Wie alt ist dein Kind, bzw. muss ich noch warten, bis meiner draufpasst....

Ich muss wohl mal zu Nikolai fahren...


----------



## Holgi (30. Juli 2010)

cool, aber geht glaube ich fast am Thema vorbei, da passt doch gerade ein 12/13 Jahriger drauf oder ?


----------



## octane1967 (30. Juli 2010)

Glaub ich nicht - meine 10jährige Tochter ist aktuell 152 cm groß. Die fährt ihr 15" Männer-Hardtail mit 26"-Rädern seit einem Jahr. Das abgebildete Nicolai schaut für mich nach max. 14" aus, ev. sogar 13". Und bei den Wachstumsschüben kann das im von dir genannten Alter schon grenzwertig oder echt zu klein sein. Wenn meine so weiter wächst ist sie mit 13 Jahren 1,70m - grusel.


----------



## czippi (30. Juli 2010)

Geht aber noch bissle was zu tunen ;D
damit dem Papa nicht langweilig wird! 

RIDE ON![/QUOTE]

@Gravityforce wg. Speiseeis:
Hi, den Schltwerkschutz hatte ich auch am Anfang dran und im Zuge der Gewichtsersparnis abmontiert. Seit 2 Jahren fährt er ohne und das Schaltwerk wurde noch nie beschädigt.
Hat ca. 120g gebracht.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## GravityForce (30. Juli 2010)

Meiner hatte das Schaltauge schon nach den ersten Tagen verbogen gehabt, deshalb jetzt mit Schutz 
Is aber so noch einiges zu verbessern an der Kiste, Lenker usw.

RIDE ON!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. August 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> @petete2000: Das Ding ist ja mal der Hammer! Wie alt ist dein Kind, bzw. muss ich noch warten, bis meiner draufpasst....
> 
> Ich muss wohl mal zu Nikolai fahren...



danke ! mein sohn heist hier im IBC petete2000 (u. ist 10 jahre)
ist 1,50m. gross u. wiegt ca. 39 kg.

das bike passt wie angegossen.


----------



## petete2000 (2. August 2010)

Holgi schrieb:


> da passt doch gerade ein 12/13 Jahriger drauf oder ?



Ich bin 10


----------



## Holgi (2. August 2010)

Hi,

sind die Laufräder 24 oder 26" ?



@ All: Btw. gibts in 24" brauchbare Reifen für Matsch ? die Smartsam hat mein Sohn auch drauf und für Matsch und nasse Wurzeln taugen die nix


----------



## Holgi (2. August 2010)

Im Moment fährt mein Sohn einen alten 17" Redbull Rahmen von mir mit 24" Rädern und abweichend vom Bild jetzt mit Z1 und Stahlfederdämpfer, somit hat er jetzt 130/ca. 140mm

Obwohl etwas zu groß, kommt er gut damit klar 





Ok die Reflektoren müssen noch weg  

beim Dirtbike wurde die Federgabelimitation neulich gegen eine Recon getauscht





damit rockt er auch schon recht ordentlich


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

Holgi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sind die Laufräder 24 oder 26" ?
> 
> ...



sind natürlich 26 (sieht man doch an/unter der gabel ganz gut.

wir sind beide keine matsch fahrer,- deshalb können wir  da keine aussage machen ?

"rollen" 
tut der reifen suuper


----------



## Holgi (2. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sind natürlich 26 (sieht man doch an/unter der gabel ganz gut.
> 
> wir sind beide keine matsch fahrer,- deshalb können wir da keine aussage machen ?
> 
> ...


 

HI Khujand,

jo rollt wie sau, leider kann man sich das ja nicht immer aussuchen mit dem Matsch  manche unserer Strecken trocknen leider schlecht ab und der Haldenboden +Wurzeln ist schon was übles.

Die Schwalbe Space scheint es in 24" nicht mehr zu geben , ich werde mal bei Maxis schauen.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2010)

Holgi schrieb:


> HI Khujand,
> 
> jo rollt wie sau, leider kann man sich das ja nicht immer aussuchen mit dem Matsch  manche unserer Strecken trocknen leider schlecht ab und der Haldenboden +Wurzeln ist schon was übles.
> 
> Die Schwalbe Space scheint es in 24" nicht mehr zu geben , ich werde mal bei Maxis schauen.



klaa doch wenn ne pfütze vor uns ist,- steigen wir auch nicht ab  

 Holger 
die reifenfrage ob matsch oder trockenreifen ist meiner meinung nach überbewertet,- 

gute Bilder von deinem Jungen


----------



## Holgi (2. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> klaa doch wenn ne pfütze vor uns ist,- steigen wir auch nicht ab
> 
> Holger
> die reifenfrage ob matsch oder trockenreifen ist meiner meinung nach überbewertet,-
> ...


 
muß ja nicht gleich Swampthing oder Mary sein, aber etwas offeneres Profil als die Sam wäre gut


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. August 2010)

Holgi schrieb:


> Die Schwalbe Space scheint es in 24" nicht mehr zu geben , ich werde mal bei Maxis schauen.



finde die space nicht sonderlich gut. aber sofern du einen einzelnen suchst, hab da noch einen space in 24"...

khujand, gerade bei schlamm ist halde doch klasse... weisste doch, dh bei schlammwetter -> my warmup line


----------



## El Papa (2. August 2010)

In 24" gibt es den Big Betty oder auch neu den Fat Albert. Sogar in Falt. Der Racing Ralph hat zwar schön weite Abstände. Die Knubbel sind aber etwas klein. Zudem schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky29 (2. August 2010)

pebcak schrieb:


> Die Kurbel hat laut Hersteller einen 106er Lochkreis, war das 104er Kettenblatt problemlos zu verbauen? Bräuchte ebenfalls genau diese Kombination.


 
Da scheint die Angabe des Herstellers Suntour nicht zu stimmen. Die Kurbel hat den ganz normalen 104er Lochkreis. Das 30 Kettenblatt passte perfekt. Ich musst nur innen an den Aufnahmen für die Schrauben etwa 2mm abfeilen, damit die Kette genügend Freigang hatte.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## pebcak (3. August 2010)

rocky29 schrieb:


> Da scheint die Angabe des Herstellers Suntour nicht zu stimmen. Die Kurbel hat den ganz normalen 104er Lochkreis.



Danke, Kurbel liegt nun hier.


----------



## dsbike (6. August 2010)

Hier mal getunte Kinderräder, die den Pappis auch Spaß machen würden.
1 x 20" (Cube-frame) nach 3 Jahren harten Renneinsatz und der Nachfolger in 24".( Maxx-frame )
Beide liegen bei ca. 8,5 kg incl. Pedale.


----------



## El Papa (8. August 2010)

ohne Worte,


----------



## octane1967 (8. August 2010)

@dsbike: 8,5 inkl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Tacho etc.? Angesichts der sichtbaren Teile könnte ich ein Gewicht von 10-10,5 nachvollziehen. Oder hängt da ein 1.000g-Laufradsatz drinnen; samt Titankassette und die Racing Ralph auch noch tubeless mit Milch? 16 Speichen pro Laufrad ist auch "Diät", aber das sind ja nur jeweils ein paar Gramm ... Kannst zu meinem Verständnis beitragen?


----------



## Pan Tau (8. August 2010)

Sehr nette Rennfeilen für die Kleinen 

Kannst Du bitte mal was zum Budget für die Bikes schreiben?


----------



## madre (8. August 2010)

@ Kuhjand und Petete : Darf ich fragen was ihr für das Nicolai hingelegt habt ? Oder ist das zu indiskret ?


----------



## dsbike (9. August 2010)

octane1967 schrieb:


> @dsbike: 8,5 inkl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Tacho etc.? Angesichts der sichtbaren Teile könnte ich ein Gewicht von 10-10,5 nachvollziehen. Oder hängt da ein 1.000g-Laufradsatz drinnen; samt Titankassette und die Racing Ralph auch noch tubeless mit Milch? 16 Speichen pro Laufrad ist auch "Diät", aber das sind ja nur jeweils ein paar Gramm ... Kannst zu meinem Verständnis beitragen?


Hallo ,
8,5 kg sind ohne Tacho und Flaschenhalter...., aber so wie abgebildet.
Es ist kompl. Neuaufbauten mit alles was der Tuningmarkt so hergibt. Beim 24": Tune Parts, Tune- LRS,( 1200g) Extralite, AX lightness, Syntace, XTR, SRAMM XX, 3x10 Alukassette, Ja R-Ralf tubles, SID-Gabel 1200g, etc. 
Es wurde jedes Teil in Frage gestellt und "abgewogen"....
Und kostet auch (leider)  das gleiche wie ein hochwertiges Erwachsenen MTB.


----------



## octane1967 (9. August 2010)

Hi und danke für die Info - sowas habe ich befürchtet. Beim Selbstaufbau (15" 26er) meiner Tochter bin ich jetzt auf 12,2 "herunten". Inkl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Tacho und Lichthaltern. 
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass das kein Racebike, sondern das erste richtige MTB werden sollte und weitreichende Restlverwertung meines Fundus darstellt(e). Um zu sehen, ob es ihr Spaß machen würde. Ein wenig lässt sich da noch erleichtern, aber bei dieser Basis (Rahmen für 59,-) wird es unterhalb von 11,5 kg richtig teuer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. August 2010)

dsbike schrieb:


> Hier mal getunte Kinderräder, die den Pappis auch Spaß machen würden.
> 1 x 20" (Cube-frame) nach 3 Jahren harten Renneinsatz und der Nachfolger in 24".( Maxx-frame )
> Beide liegen bei ca. 8,5 kg incl. Pedale.



HI Didi,

genial, einfach nur noch genial, über das 20er war ich ja schon beim Besuch so begeistert, aber das neue von deinem Junior ist nur noch genial!!

XX Bremsen, IRRE!!

Was machst denn jetzt mit dem 20er??


----------



## Jerome (12. September 2010)

Na dann poste ich auch mal was von meinem letzten Kinderprojekt rein.
Da konnt ich bei Ebay einfach nicht vorbei klicken. Das musste sein .
Ein 12 1/2 Fahrrad mit Scheibenbremsen fehlte einfach in der Sammlung.
Restauriert habe ich es auch schon. Meine Tochter mag es in orange....
Morgen poste ich es mal den fertigen Zustand rein.


----------



## pebcak (12. September 2010)

So eins wollt ich immer haben... als ich klein war.


----------



## PhatBiker (12. September 2010)

sieht aus als ob das Gefährt ein Motor brauch, also ran da mit den Rasenmähermotor .. .


----------



## Holgi (13. September 2010)

Moin,

hmm, irgendwie hübsch-hässlich


----------



## lekanteto (13. September 2010)

dsbike schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger in 24".( Maxx-frame )



Was wiegt der Maxx Rahmen denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dsbike (14. September 2010)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Maxx Rahmen denn?


knapp 1400g ohne Pulverung. Der Rahmen wurde eloxiert.


----------



## lekanteto (15. September 2010)

dsbike schrieb:


> Hier mal getunte Kinderräder, die den Pappis auch Spaß machen würden.



Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit den AeroHeat Felgen?
Ich suche 24" Felgen mit relativ breiter Maulweite, da ich lieber breite Reifen mit weniger Luft statt Federgabel benutzen möchte.
Alternativ habe ich die Alienation Insurgent gefunden. Allerdings noch keinen deutschen Händler dafür.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

wenn einer geld hat.


----------



## tokessa (15. September 2010)

Ein zwergenpudel


----------



## GravityForce (15. September 2010)

Is cool die Minisau 
Hab beim Jürgen schon eine für meinen Kleinen vorbestellt !

RIDE ON!


----------



## dsbike (16. September 2010)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit den AeroHeat Felgen?
> Ich suche 24" Felgen mit relativ breiter Maulweite, da ich lieber breite Reifen mit weniger Luft statt Federgabel benutzen möchte.
> Alternativ habe ich die Alienation Insurgent gefunden. Allerdings noch keinen deutschen Händler dafür.


Ganz gut, aber erst 2 Monate im Einsatz. Obwohl nur mit 16 Speichen besetzt, noch kein Seitenschlag, waren auch gut zum auszentrieren. Richtig breit ist die aber auch nicht. Aber der 2.40er Reifen passt noch gut drauf.

Die Insurgent Felge schaut breit und leicht aus. Da für BMX, auch sicher steif. Nur die Nippel sitzen sehr nah am Felgenboden, da muss die Speichenlänge sauber passen, oder längere Nippel verwenden.


----------



## Pan Tau (16. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn einer geld hat.



...aber für ein richtiges Schloß hat das Geld dan nicht mehr gereicht


----------



## Büscherammler (17. September 2010)

Soll angeblich unter 200 kosten


----------



## pebcak (18. September 2010)

Jerome schrieb:


> Morgen poste ich es mal den fertigen Zustand rein.



Ich möcht den Zonen-Kindertraum schon noch sehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2010)

ich hab hier ein bike das würde einem kind so um die 1,55m. locker passen. 
--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/311740/cat/49


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Kid (8. Oktober 2010)

hier mein neues bike 
endlich 26"

der einstieg nach 20" auf 24"




der aufstieg zum fully 24"





endlich 26"   ;-)









euch noch viel Spaß und viele neue Bikes


----------



## Judge (9. Oktober 2010)

Sehr nice das Transition. Was machst du mit dem Grom Hit ? 
Suche so eins 

P.S. also nicht für mich sondern für den Nachwuchs ...


----------



## Dirt Kid (11. Oktober 2010)

Judge schrieb:


> Sehr nice das Transition. Was machst du mit dem Grom Hit ?
> Suche so eins
> 
> P.S. also nicht für mich sondern für den Nachwuchs ...




das fährt jetzt mein kleiner Bruder


----------



## Judge (12. Oktober 2010)

Dirt Kid schrieb:


> das fährt jetzt mein kleiner Bruder



schade ^^ 

Naja geht auch noch mit dem Hardtail, hat ja auch noch ein wenig Zeit bis zum Fully soll mal noch wachsen der "Kleine"


----------



## Fujisan (18. Oktober 2010)

@Judge

Saustark, was dein Sohnemann da macht  ! Bis meiner soweit ist dauert's wohl noch ne gaaaanze Weile.


----------



## GravityForce (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Bikes meiner Jungs:
















folgendes steht in kürze zum Verkauf da mein Großer auf 24" umsteigt. Also bei Interesse PN an mich 











RIDE ON!


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2010)

^^ coole fotos u. spitzen action ^^ 










meiner (10) dies jahr in Winterberg.


----------



## Wooly (19. Oktober 2010)

dsbike schrieb:


>



was ist denn das für eine Gabel ??


----------



## dsbike (20. Oktober 2010)

Wooly schrieb:


> was ist denn das für eine Gabel ??



Hi, eine RST M2 20" SingleShock, 30mm Federweg.

PS: Rad oder Teile davon stehen  zum Verkauf an....
Didi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (26. Oktober 2010)

@judge: sach ma wat gibts du deinem Junior denn zum Frühstück ;D
Coole Action 2  von mir!!!

RIDE ON!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

auch aus dem hause NICOLAI gibt es was "gutes" für den nachwuchs.


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Oktober 2010)

Sieht bissel komisch aus . . . Sattel tiefer und den Lenker natürlich auch.


----------



## Büscherammler (29. Oktober 2010)

Komisch ist gut, sieht so total besch*ssen aus. Wie ein Faltrad zum zusammenklappen. 
Ist wohl eher ein Joke ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

^^ 

hier ist es ausführlicher --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482726&highlight=helius


----------



## Holgi (29. Oktober 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Komisch ist gut, sieht so total besch*ssen aus. Wie ein Faltrad zum zusammenklappen.
> Ist wohl eher ein Joke ;-)


 
genau so ein Joke wie der 29" Mumpitz und wenn die ganzen Bravos nicht langsam aufhören das Zeug zu testen dreh ich am Rad.

Das kann bei den 28" Jungs RR/Crosser usw. getestet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpain (29. Oktober 2010)

Bekommt meiner (2 Jahre 9 Monate) zu Weihnachten, dann ist Schluss mit Puky:






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Oktober 2010)

cpain, bitte noch grösser, ich kanns nich erkennen (vorsicht, sarkasmus!!)


----------



## mäxx__ (30. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub, das is n`24" Flitzer, wenn ich mir so die Bildschirmgröße ansehe...)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Oktober 2010)

in originalgrösse


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Oktober 2010)

Eher 29", aber ich konnt es auch nicht genau erkennen . . . hab die Bildschirmlupe nicht gefunden.


----------



## GravityForce (4. November 2010)

Gerade in der Bucht entdeckt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Big-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c16c5d6d3


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2010)

würde dafür max. 800-900 euro geben.


----------



## dubbel (5. November 2010)

ich suche ein hardtail für jemanden mit 1,35 m. 
cube team 240 passt, 
hat jemand was vergleichbares anzubieten?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich suche ein hardtail für jemanden mit 1,35 m.
> cube team 240 passt,
> hat jemand was vergleichbares anzubieten?



hätte da was sehr günstig  abzugeben...


----------



## Holgi (5. November 2010)

GravityForce schrieb:


> Gerade in der Bucht entdeckt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Big-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c16c5d6d3


 

hm, 19" Kinderbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (5. November 2010)

Der Link war nur zur Info, stammt nicht von mir das Angebot ;D


----------



## Holgi (5. November 2010)

GravityForce schrieb:


> Der Link war nur zur Info, stammt nicht von mir das Angebot ;D


 
Ich denke da hast DU bestimmt  was falsch verstanden, da sind 24" Räder verbaut, der Rahmen ist 19" (ab ca. 180 brauchbar?)


----------



## GravityForce (5. November 2010)

Oh, hehe  sorry na dann...nevermind

RIDE ON!


----------



## GravityForce (9. November 2010)

GravityForce schrieb:


> RIDE ON!


 
Hi Leute,

es ist soweit...das oben zu sehende Bike ist zum Abschuß freigegeben  ähm, wird verkauft ;D

Abweichend von den Bildern sind nun schwarze Deore Schalthebel montiert, außerdem wurde der RaceFace Lenker durch den original schwarzen Alu Riser ersetzt. Detailbilder und Preisauskünfte gerne per PN und/oder in meinem Fotoalbum!

RIDE ON!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hätte da was sehr günstig  abzugeben...




hy... also. 
ich hab das Rad für meine schwägerin aufgebaut,- sie wurde schwange u. hat das rad nie gefahren.
nun fährt mein sohn es ab und an mal um den häuserblock.
weil es so leicht+leichtgängig ist...
er hat ja ein NICOLAI UFO-DS .
 wie gesagt es ist fast NEU hat keine gebrauchsspuren keine kratzer und keine defeckte. usw. 

ich verkaufe es für 180,- euro. 

gruss
Artur


----------



## oldman (10. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hy... also.
> ich hab das Rad für meine schwägerin aufgebaut,- sie wurde schwange u. hat das rad nie gefahren.
> nun fährt mein sohn es ab und an mal um den häuserblock.
> weil es so leicht+leichtgängig ist...
> ...



servus Artur,

was genau ist es denn? 20 Zoll oder 24 Zoll? Gewicht? 
danke


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> servus Artur,
> 
> was genau ist es denn? 20 Zoll oder 24 Zoll? Gewicht?
> danke



die räder sind 26 zoll. die rahmengeo steht oben im bildanhang.

mit einem stümmelvorbau u. ohne gekröpfter sattelstütze lässt es sich problemlos ab 1.30m höhe fahren.
 gewicht liegt bei ca. 11 kg.


----------



## dubbel (10. November 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich suche ein hardtail für jemanden mit 1,35 m.
> cube team 240 passt,
> hat jemand was vergleichbares anzubieten?



hat sich erledigt, 
danke.


----------



## toranoxx (14. November 2010)

Hätte da ein 24" Kona Stuff von meinem Sohn abzugeben.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (14. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die räder sind 26 zoll. die rahmengeo steht oben im bildanhang.
> 
> mit einem stümmelvorbau u. ohne gekröpfter sattelstütze lässt es sich problemlos ab 1.30m höhe fahren.
> gewicht liegt bei ca. 11 kg.



schade, 24" wäre passend. der knirps ist gerade mal 135cm lang und sehr schmächtig


----------



## czippi (7. Dezember 2010)

unser neuestes Pferd(chen) im Stall.
Giant Trance, Rahmengröße XS (RH 37cm),
Es sind jetzt aber gekürtze Kurbeln mit 155mm montiert, incl. Bashguard und vorne 22/32. Hinten 11/34.
Räder: 24" mit 2,40er Racing Ralph.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/795184

Grüße, czippi

PS: wer bei meinen Fotos nachschaut: der weiße Hardtailrahmen v Giant steht zum Verkauf (XS, RH36cm, siehe Bikemarkt unter "Kinderbikes")


----------



## pebcak (5. Januar 2011)

Überlege für den Neuaufbau des MTBs meines Sohnes (eigentlich nur für XC, er hat noch ein Spassbike für die ruppigeren Sachen) neben einem neuen LRS (Nope Fun Works N75 light Disc) auch einen andere Gabel zu holen. Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig ob es wirklich eine Federgabel sein muss und tendiere im Moment eher zu einer Starrgabel alaDT Swiss XRR Rigid MTB Carbon. Wenn doch Federgabel hatte ich eine Manitou R7 Super Air Absolute ins Auge gefasst. Was meint ihr? Habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> Überlege für den Neuaufbau des MTBs meines Sohnes (eigentlich nur für XC, er hat noch ein Spassbike für die ruppigeren Sachen) neben einem neuen LRS (Nope Fun Works N75 light Disc) auch einen andere Gabel zu holen. Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig ob es wirklich eine Federgabel sein muss und tendiere im Moment eher zu einer Starrgabel alaDT Swiss XRR Rigid MTB Carbon. Wenn doch Federgabel hatte ich eine Manitou R7 Super Air Absolute ins Auge gefasst. Was meint ihr? Habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen?



ich hab desöfteren eine "suntour duro d" verbaut,-  jedoch immer mit einer ferdereinheit im holm.
die andere feder habe ich einfach entfernt... 
die gabel war danach  weich,- und leicht zugleich. 
u. günstig alle male


----------



## pebcak (5. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich hab desöfteren eine "suntour duro d" verbaut,-  jedoch immer mit einer ferdereinheit im holm.
> die andere feder habe ich einfach entfernt...
> die gabel war danach  weich,- und leicht zugleich.
> u. günstig alle male



Die ist mir leider zu schwer, sonst wäre sie inder Tat eine gute Option.


----------



## müsing (5. Januar 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> Überlege für den Neuaufbau des MTBs meines Sohnes (eigentlich nur für XC, er hat noch ein Spassbike für die ruppigeren Sachen) neben einem neuen LRS (Nope Fun Works N75 light Disc) auch einen andere Gabel zu holen. Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig ob es wirklich eine Federgabel sein muss und tendiere im Moment eher zu einer Starrgabel alaDT Swiss XRR Rigid MTB Carbon. Wenn doch Federgabel hatte ich eine Manitou R7 Super Air Absolute ins Auge gefasst. Was meint ihr? Habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen?



ich könne dir ein vorderrad dieses laufradsatzes schon mal anbieten. interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (6. Januar 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> ... Habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen?


 
wenn V-Brake reicht, könnte man nach einer alten Spyder R suchen, die hatte auch unter 1500g und wird wohl günstig zu haben sein.
Ist natürlich nicht so edel 

Irgendwo habe ich auch noch eine, die ich runtergetravelt habe, kann aber problemlos wieder auf die gigantischen 74mm zurückgebaut werden.

btw. das Dörtbeik von meinem Sohn, weiss garnicht ob das hier schon irgendwo ist





24" Voltage LTD etwas verändert

Singlespeed umbau
24 Seven Vorderrad
Sun Hinterrad
RS Recon Air auf 80mm
Kenda NPJ Signature Reifen
NC17 Pedale u. Griffe

Wird auch standesgemäß bewegt


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hier mal das bike von dem besten freund meines sohnes.
> welches ich aus div. aussortierten teilen sehr günstig für ihn aufbauen konnte.
> (einige teile: gabel,- kurbel usw. wurden ihm von 100%bike geschenkt)
> 
> ...


hi meister,
was ist das fürn BG für wieviel zähne 
schönes rad


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> hi meister,
> was ist das fürn BG für wieviel zähne
> schönes rad



ist ein normaler bash mit 34 zahn kettenblatt. 
das bike steht (günstig) zum verkauf.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte folgendes Laufrad abzugeben:






Es ist ein 2009er Hotwalk Boys in schönem Zustand. Unser Kleiner ist einfach zu schnell gewachsen.
Im Vergleich zu miesen Produkten wie Puky und Kollegen ist das Hotwalk schön leicht. Dadurch ist es für die Kids sehr leicht zu handeln, es hat auch für die Eltern Vorteile: Papaaa, trägst du mein Rad ? Ich will nimmer fahren...

Bei Interesse einfach PN.


----------



## markus964 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Weihnachten ist es passiert. Seitdem erzählt unser Knirps (5 1/4 Jahre) jedem: "Ich habe ein FAHRRAD bekommen".
nach zwei verschieden großen Laufrädern, einem 12" Pucky und einem 16" Pucky gab es das erste richtige MTB vom Weihnachtsmann.

Gebraucht gekauft im Sommer hat mir der Umbau in den letzten Wochen viel Spaß gemacht, jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter etwas besser werden und dann kann es losgehen.

So sah es orginal aus, das Cube Kid 200:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/810558





und dann kam der Umbau der Gabel, Lenker, Sattel mit Stütze, Griffe, Schnellspann-Naben, Reifen und Schläuche, Kurbel, Kette, Schaltwerk, Kranz, Innenlager, ....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/810556





weitere Fotos sind in "meinen Fotos" abgelegt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/196867

Richtig leicht ist es leider immer noch nicht, aber immerhin bin ich von den 11,2kg (mit Reflektoren und Ständer) jetzt auf 9,1kg runter.

Und vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee ...


und das Beste  : Für ihn ist es ein FAHRRAD ...., d.h. er findet es cool, aber ob es von der Stange ist oder nicht, ist ihm erst einmal völlig egal.

Schöne Grüße,
Markus

P.S.: mit nochmals anderem Innenlager, anderen Pedalen und Griffen und neuen Mow Joe Sportline Reifen bin ich jetzt sogar mit der SCAPE Sattelstütze bei 8,813kg. (und mit der blanken Stütze bei 8,716kg). 
D.h. mit den Mow Joe Performance Line Reifen müsste ich bei fast 8,5 kg sein.

P.P.S.: das Endstadium ist erreicht. Dank Sachs Kette, Dura Ace 32er Kettenblatt, Mow Joe Performance mit Schwalbe Extra Light Schläuchen, 3T Vorbau ohne Spacer, anderen Schnellspannern, kindgerecht dünnen Griffen, der 184g Patentstütze und ohne Ständer und Klingel habe ich die 8,452kg erreicht.

d.h. gewogen ohne Pedale (2 x 134g) wie üblich bei den Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller sind es jetzt -> * 8,184 kg Gewicht*


----------



## Schrau-Bär (8. Januar 2011)

Hier dann auch maldas fertig aufgebaute Beinn20 das es dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten gab...


----------



## lekanteto (8. Januar 2011)

markus964 schrieb:


> und dann kam der Umbau der Gabel, Lenker, Sattel mit Stütze, Griffe,  Schnellspannerumrüstung, Reifen und Schläuche, Kurbel, Kette,  Schaltwerk, Kranz, Innenlager, ....
> 
> Richtig leicht ist es leider immer noch nicht, aber immerhin bin ich von  den 11,2kg (mit Reflektoren und Ständer) jetzt auf 9,1kg runter.
> 
> Und vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee ...


Tolle Arbeit finde ich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bezüglich Idee denke ich, dass du die einzelnen Teile schon gewogen hast  um zu schauen, für wieviel Geld du wieviel Gewicht sparen kannst.
Wieviel wiegt denn der Vorbau? Was wiegen die Pedale?

Rein interessehalber: Wieviel wiegt denn die Gabel und welche Einbauhöhe hat die? Ist das ein 1 1/8Zoll Steuerrohr?


----------



## markus964 (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo Lekanteto,

die Gabel ist eine Tange Big Fork, ehemals 26", 1 1/8". Die Ausfallenden ausgelötet, auf 20" gekürzt und dann die Enden wieder mit Hartlot eingelötet. Wiegt aber immer noch 760gr vobei aber auch 40g Lack drauf sind. Die Einbauhöhe ist 297mm.






Den Vorbau und die Pedalen haben ich noch nicht gewogen, werde ich aber wohl mal tuen, mal sehen was da noch zu holen ist.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. Januar 2011)

sooo hier mal das rad von meinem 11Jährigen Junior zwar nix besonderes aber er geht mächtig gut ab mit dem ding wurde vieles geändert; Stahl gegen Luftdämpfer, Stahl gegen FSA Kurbel Vorbau, Lenker, Schaltwerk Sram X3 Sattel, Pedale ect. eigentlich alles
was noch kommt; Hussefelt 40mm Vobau, XLC Lenker, DMR V8 Pedale und vllt noch Schwarze Sattelstütze Gewicht 13,7kg


----------



## TonySoprano (15. Januar 2011)

hier mal ne kleine Vorschau auf Maries neues Speci Hotrock 20", heute Innenlager getauscht, Original gegen EDCO. Das Edco wiegt zwar nur 10gr weniger ist aber mit 122mm Breite etwas schmaler. 

Rahmengewicht incl. Steuersatzschalen kommt so auf 1870gr - 304gr Innenlager - 5gr Flaschenhalterschrauben = 1561gramm 

Alter Vorbau 209gr wird gegen SQ-lab 836 50mm (ca. 18,-â¬) 132gr getauscht.

spÃ¤ter mehr ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,

schöne Farbe  wenn kein Ständer und Schutzblech drann soll, kann ja die Befestigung noch weg.


----------



## TonySoprano (17. Januar 2011)

Ja, der Ständer wird wohl dranbleiben. Geht ja nicht um jedes Gramm ....

Ich suche noch ein Kurbelset in 130mm, möglichst eine fertig gekürzte XT oder DX, also wenn jemand sowas über hat bitte PN an mich


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Januar 2011)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> Ja, der Ständer wird wohl dranbleiben. Geht ja nicht um jedes Gramm ....
> 
> Ich suche noch ein Kurbelset in 130mm, möglichst eine fertig gekürzte XT oder DX, also wenn jemand sowas über hat bitte PN an mich


 
eine gekürzte XT? kann man die kürzen ??
wäre mir zu schade eine XT zu kürzen


----------



## Holgi (18. Januar 2011)

Hi,

es sind die alten massiven Kurbeln gemeint.


----------



## oldman (19. Januar 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> eine gekürzte XT? kann man die kürzen ??
> wäre mir zu schade eine XT zu kürzen



mir nicht, warum soll papa xt fahren und die kids irgendeinen bockschweren und zu langen 0815 kurbelkram, wmöglich noch aus stahl.... ts ts ts


----------



## Stopelhopser (21. Januar 2011)

Nun komme ich auch mal dazu, unser 24" Aufbau einzustellen.
Die meisten Tips für Teile habe ich hier aus diesem Unterforum erhalten, die da wären
-Novatec Naben
-Alex Rims 24 Youth ACE
-Schwalbe Mow Joe
-alte XT Kurbeln kürzen
-VP Comp Pedale
Dafür an dieser Stelle noch mal herzlichen Dank an die vielen "Poster".

Eigenkreationen sind:
-Gabel Spinner Grid - Cantisockel für 24" LRS umgebraten
-Drehgriff SRAM für das Schaltwerk, Shimano Shifter für den Umwerfer
  (Wider dem Verwechseln)
-Statt Schnellspanner so Zeitfahrachsen mit Inbusverschluss (Leicht und sicherer - noch nicht auf dem Bild)






Das Gewich lag bei der letzten zuverlässigen Wiegung bei 8,6 kg mit Pedale, aber ohne Züge. Der Pavé Sattel kommt noch runter und wird gegen was schwereres und dickeres ersetzt.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2011)

Schön gemacht ! Aber was soll dein Kind mit einem noch dickeren Sattel ?


----------



## gtbiker (22. Januar 2011)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> -Gabel Spinner Grid - Cantisockel für 24" LRS umgebraten


1. Selbst gemacht? Wenn ja, Silberlot?
2. Machen lassen? Wenn ja, bei wem?
Danke!


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schön gemacht ! Aber was soll dein Kind mit einem noch dickeren Sattel ?



Der Pavé ist echt bretthart, geplant ist irgendwas in Selle oder der Original Cube (Farbe!)

@gtbiker

Teils-Teils.
Vor- und Nacharbeit von mir. Geschweißt vom godfather of Schweißtechnik in WIG. Das Material war gut schweißbar, die Krone ist auch geschweißt. Hier noch mal ein Bild von der Adapterplatte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (22. Januar 2011)

Ah ja, danke! Das sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

@ Stopelhopser  das ich dich hier treffe... 
 und respeckt,- gutes rad haste da aufgebaut.


----------



## GravityForce (29. Januar 2011)

Nach diversen Umbauarbeiten:





















Fehlt noch eine andere Sattelstütze und an der Gabel muss noch was getan werden. Junior will nicht drauf verzichten 

Übrigens steht ein anderes 20" Bike gerade im Bikemarkt zum verkauf, Preis ist VHB!

RIDE ON!


----------



## czippi (29. Januar 2011)

@Gravity-Force.
sieht schön aus, das hellblaue Spezi.
Den Schaltwerkschutz kannste abmachen. Hatte ich am Anfang auch dran bei meinem Sohn. Bisher hat er nach 2 Jahren ohne diesen Schutz noch kein Schaltwerk verbogen.
Grüße czippi


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (29. Januar 2011)

soweit auch fertig Vorbau, Lenker und Pedale wurden noch geändert aus blankem Rahmen und alte teile aus der Restekiste zusammen gewürfelt das kam dabei raus zwar nix besonderes aber er geht gut 
Verbesserungs vorschläge ???


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (29. Januar 2011)

und einmal von vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Januar 2011)

geht da evtl schaltwerkstechnisch nich noch was?? finde an den kleinen rädern so lange schaltwerkskäfige immer grausam.


----------



## GravityForce (30. Januar 2011)

Also das LX am Speci vom Junior ist ein midcage Schaltwerk, wobei auch ein "normales" gut funktioniert.

RIDE ON!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Januar 2011)

ich meinte eigentlich das fully aus den letzten beiden posts...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (30. Januar 2011)

ist ein middle cage Loki, klar geht da noch was
bin schon auf der suche nachm short cage schaltwerk
wenn ich eins irgendwo günstig bekomme kommt dann auch einer drauf 
aber momentan funzt der auch ganz gut


----------



## teamDFL (30. Januar 2011)

wir haben gute Erfahrungen mit specialized hotrock gemacht.

siehe:  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11483

Mittlerweile sind wir auf 20" umgestiegen, geht auch gut. Allerdings haben wir die Pedalen auf "echte" Bärentatzen umgerüstet...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Januar 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> ist ein middle cage Loki, klar geht da noch was
> bin schon auf der suche nachm short cage schaltwerk
> wenn ich eins irgendwo günstig bekomme kommt dann auch einer drauf
> aber momentan funzt der auch ganz gut



günstig kriegste die tiagra schaltwerke in short. damit kannste soweit ich grad meine max 28t schalten (27t steht drauf)


----------



## mäxx__ (5. Februar 2011)

dsbike schrieb:


> Hier mal getunte Kinderräder, die den Pappis auch Spaß machen würden.
> 1 x 20" (Cube-frame) nach 3 Jahren harten Renneinsatz und der Nachfolger in 24".( Maxx-frame )
> Beide liegen bei ca. 8,5 kg incl. Pedale.



*Mach mal grad ein bischen Werbung für den Didi (dsbike)
Tim + Bike sind in der aktuellen BIKE (3/2011)!!!*


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Februar 2011)

die gabel am cube ist interessant. hab die dinger bisher nur als 26er variante gesehen.


----------



## TonySoprano (5. Februar 2011)

jo, ist ne RST M2 Single Shock, gibts im net um die 140,-â¬. Bin auch noch am Suchen, alternative wÃ¤r vom Cycletech Mosquito die Alugabel, kost aber auch schon 89,-   lt. pdf auf
www.mtbcycletech.com


----------



## BikerDad (5. Februar 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


> *Mach mal grad ein bischen Werbung für den Didi (dsbike)
> Tim + Bike sind in der aktuellen BIKE (3/2011)!!!*



Schöner Artikel in der Bike, es sind ja noch ein par Veränderungen am Bike dazu gekommen.

Der Neid liegt aber ganz eindeutig bei der Kurbel - total geil. Auch wenn mich die Farbkombi nicht so vom Hocker haut, sag ich nur "Sammelbestellung". 
Es gibt ja nun schon mindestens zwei von der Sorte.
Der Preis aber vor allem das Gewicht würde mich hier interessieren.

Wie ist denn die Funktion der Alukassette und den SEC-Drehgriffen?

Der Preis des Rades, bin ja auch nicht geizig, bitte nicht übel nehmen, liegt aber jenseits von gut und böse. 


MfG Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerome (5. Februar 2011)

Jerome schrieb:


> Na dann poste ich auch mal was von meinem letzten Kinderprojekt rein.
> Da konnt ich bei Ebay einfach nicht vorbei klicken. Das musste sein .
> Ein 12 1/2 Fahrrad mit Scheibenbremsen fehlte einfach in der Sammlung.
> Restauriert habe ich es auch schon. Meine Tochter mag es in orange....
> Morgen poste ich es mal den fertigen Zustand rein.


Geschafft pünktlich wie immer, man war das eine Zeitreise 
Mit 3 Jahren wollte sie unbedingt letztes Jahr am 24H Duisburg Kidsrace teilnehmen (Platz 4 jüngste Teilnehmerin!)
Alles nach dem Motto. Was Papa kann kann ich schon lange. Nur Papa versucht verzweifelt unter die ersten 100 zukommen.
Dieses Jahr verlässt das Bike mit etwas höherem Lenker zum Saisonstart den Keller, die stolze Besitzerin wächst einfach unaufhörlich. Bis zum 4.Geb. reicht es noch dann kommt halt das nächste Bike.
"Papa, ich will ein Polizeifahrrad zum Geb." Juhu ein neues Projekt.
 Dieses kommt danach in die Vitrine oder in den Keller.


----------



## Baustahlrider (8. Februar 2011)

Servus.
So habe mal wieder ein neues Rad für meinen Bub gebaut.
Danke an Frank Heinrich von Leafcycles für die Materielle Unterstützung.


----------



## undetaker (8. Februar 2011)

Moin Baustahlrider,

kannst du mal was zu dem rad sagen, was du da so für Teile verbaut hast.

Gruß Legi


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (8. Februar 2011)

Schönes Radl Baustahlrider,
was ist das für eine kurbel ?


----------



## Baustahlrider (8. Februar 2011)

Facts Leaf Mini.

Rahmen: Haro Micro Mini BMX Race
Gabel   : Haro Micro Mini BMX Race
Vorbau : Leafcyles Evo Stem
Lenker  : Leafcycles Bondage Bar gekürzt auf 500mm
Bremse : Shimano Deore white edition 2010 140mm Disc alligator
Räder   : VR Shimano XT,HR Kartell Components (leafcycles ) MTB Nabe umgebaut auf BMX Maß  mit Disc Aufnahme.A2Z Adapter.Felgenringe Hoffman BMX 18" Schwalbe Marathon Reifen in 18".
Kurbel   : SINZ Racing BMX Race ISIS + Sinz Lager
Griffe  : Leafcycles
Sattel  : leafcycles


----------



## Pan Tau (9. Februar 2011)

Baustahlrider schrieb:


> Facts Leaf Mini.
> 
> Rahmen: Haro Micro Mini BMX Race
> Gabel   : Haro Micro Mini BMX Race
> ...



...bleibt natürlich noch die übliche Frage nach dem Gesamtgewicht sowie dem Gesamtpreis


----------



## lekanteto (9. Februar 2011)

Baustahlrider schrieb:


> Kurbel   : SINZ Racing BMX Race ISIS + Sinz Lager



Wieviel wiegen denn die Kurbelarme und wie lang sind sie?


----------



## undetaker (9. Februar 2011)

ganz nach unten scrollen
http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_kurbeln.htm

und hier ohne gewicht aber für 59,-
http://www.2rtv.de/epages/17180844.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17180844/Products/SINCRAN001

Gruß Legi


----------



## lekanteto (9. Februar 2011)

undetaker schrieb:


> ganz nach unten scrollen
> http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_kurbeln.htm
> 
> und hier ohne gewicht aber für 59,-
> http://www.2rtv.de/epages/17180844.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17180844/Products/SINCRAN001


Danke für die Info. 
Ich hätte gern einen selbst gewogenen Wert da die Kurbelarme auf dieser Seite https://www.ebikestop.com/sinz_expert_crank_arm_set_square_115mm-SEC-19.php wesentlich schwerer angegeben sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baustahlrider (9. Februar 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...bleibt natürlich noch die übliche Frage nach dem Gesamtgewicht sowie dem Gesamtpreis


Also zu den Gewichten kann ich nix sagen.Hab es noch nicht gewogen.
Schwer ist aber anders und Leichtbau auch....
Kurbeln sind 110mm lang.Gewicht???Mein zwerg (mittlerweile 5 )hat sich zumindest noch nicht übers Gewicht beschwert und fährt damit super.Selbst Bordstein hochheben klappt problemlos.
Kosten belaufen sich auf ca.300 EK.


----------



## scotty33 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
wir haben unserer Tochter Celina 7,5 Jahre das Scale RC Junior gekauft, ihr erstes 24er.
Nun sind wir fleißig am üben, da sie auch ihre ersten Schuhe Größe 34 mit Cleats bekommen hat.
An dem Rad sind die PD-M52o verbaut und aus diesen kommt sie trotz leichtester Stellung nicht raus. Gibt es da extra was für Kinder oder gibt es da Möglichkeiten was zu ändern. Ich denke mal bei anderen Pedalen wird es ähnlich sein.


----------



## undetaker (9. Februar 2011)

Baustahlrider schrieb:


> Also zu den Gewichten kann ich nix sagen.Hab es noch nicht gewogen.
> Schwer ist aber anders und Leichtbau auch....
> Kurbeln sind 110mm lang.Gewicht???Mein zwerg (mittlerweile 5 )hat sich zumindest noch nicht übers Gewicht beschwert und fährt damit super.Selbst Bordstein hochheben klappt problemlos.
> Kosten belaufen sich auf ca.300 EK.


 
...wo bekommt man denn die Haro sachen, also Rahmen z.B. oder hast du was komplettes gekauft.
Ich habe das Haro nur komplett für 350,- gefunden

Gruß Legi


----------



## mäxx__ (10. Februar 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben unserer Tochter Celina 7,5 Jahre das Scale RC Junior gekauft, ihr erstes 24er.
> Nun sind wir fleißig am üben, da sie auch ihre ersten Schuhe Größe 34 mit Cleats bekommen hat.
> An dem Rad sind die PD-M52o verbaut und aus diesen kommt sie trotz leichtester Stellung nicht raus. Gibt es da extra was für Kinder oder gibt es da Möglichkeiten was zu ändern. Ich denke mal bei anderen Pedalen wird es ähnlich sein.



Mein Sohn hat bis letzes Jahr auch ein Scott 24" ohne Clickies gefahren.
Wir habe es mal probiert aber er kam besser mit Flatpedalen zurecht.




Ich würde deiner Tochter auch eher von den Clickies abraten; da sind Tränen vorprogrammiert, wenn sie alle paar Meter auf der Nase liegt, weil sie nicht ausklicken kann...


----------



## BikerDad (10. Februar 2011)

ich verstehe das mit den Clickies auch nicht. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass sich das Kind, da noch in der Entwicklung, die Position auf dem Pedal noch selbst suchen sollte. Bei einer vorgebenen starren, auch wenn etwas seitliche Bewegungsfreiheit gegeben ist gibt es mit Sicherheit Knieprobleme.

Denkt auch mal daran wie lang ihr vielleicht gebraucht habt bis die Clickies richtig eingestellt waren ein wenig nach innen, ein wenig nach außen, doch noch etwas vor mit dem Knie, das Pendel durch die Achse hilft nicht immer bei der Positionsbestimmung, dann fahren und wieder einstellen, weil doch nicht bequem. Dieses Feedback bekommt ihr von den Kindern doch gar nicht.

Ich denke nicht, dass die Kinder so ehrgeizig Rennen fahren, dass es auf die letzte Sekunde ankommt und nur mit Klickies durch Druck auf Pedal ein solches gewonnen werden kann. 

Mal anders gefragt: Wo liegen die Vorteile von Clickies bei Kindern - schon mal überlegt?

Das Haro als Komplettbike ist ziemlich leicht, von Haus aus. Ich hatte mal den Katalog in der Hand, es müsste sich alles so um die 7 kg bewegen. Es ist aber meines Wissens nach kein reines MTB sondern eher ein BMX.

MfG Dirk


----------



## chris5000 (10. Februar 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Es ist aber meines Wissens nach kein reines MTB sondern eher ein BMX.



Ja. Diese Mini-BMX-Racer wie das Haro oder auch die Redlines sind vom Gewicht und Optik her echt verlockend. Als Kinderrad für alle Fälle eignen sie sich m.E aber aus zwei Gründen leider eher nicht:
1) Tretlager viel zu hochgezogen
2) fehlende Bremse/Bremsaufnahmen vorn

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hophop (10. Februar 2011)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> jo, ist ne RST M2 Single Shock, gibts im net um die 140,-. Bin auch noch am Suchen, alternative wär vom Cycletech Mosquito die Alugabel, kost aber auch schon 89,-   lt. pdf auf
> www.mtbcycletech.com



Hallo, 
von welchem pdf sprichst (habe nichts gefunden).
mv.


----------



## TonySoprano (10. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtbcycletech.com/web/mtb/de/customer_service/preislisten.html

leider find ich auch die Gabel nicht wieder, irgendwie scheint die eine Liste verschwunden zu sein ? 

btw, ich habe heute die RST bekommen, gibt es hier für 133,- versandkostenfrei 

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...el-M-2-Single-Shock-30-mm-20.html?cat=165639&


----------



## scotty33 (10. Februar 2011)

Es kommt denke ich aber auch immer auf das Kind an. Unsere Tochter ist glaube ich schon im Bauch Rad gefahren. Sie möchte halt unbedingt mir Cleats fahren und kommt ja auch super damit zurecht, nur halt nicht raus. Für sie gibt es halt nichts anderes als Rad, Rad und nochmals Radfahren. Würde mir auch manchmal wünschen, dass sie mit ner Puppe spielt. 

Ich will mal sehen was ich noch an Überredungskunst aufbringen kann damit sie evtl. doch nicht mag. 

@maxx: Hast du da bestimmte Pedale für deinen Sohn (Gewicht).


----------



## BikerDad (10. Februar 2011)

bin zwar nicht direkt angesprochen, aber ich hab schon mal eine kleine Vorschau auf das kommende Bike in 24 Zoll.
Wie wäre es denn mit diesen hier:





mfg Dirk


----------



## scotty33 (10. Februar 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> bin zwar nicht direkt angesprochen, aber ich hab schon mal eine kleine Vorschau auf das kommende Bike in 24 Zoll.
> Wie wäre es denn mit diesen hier:
> 
> 
> ...



suuuuuuuuuper und danke, die gibbet es ja auch in pink. schon bestellt, da werd ich bestimmt nicht groß überreden müssen. danke.

wenn da gibts ein bild.

gruß stefan


----------



## Fricko (11. Februar 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> suuuuuuuuuper und danke, die gibbet es ja auch in pink. schon bestellt, da werd ich bestimmt nicht groß überreden müssen. danke.
> 
> wenn da gibts ein bild.
> 
> gruß stefan


 
Servus Stefan,
ehrlich gesagt würde ich deiner Tochter die Clickies lassen, wenn sie so viel Freude dran hat. Es ist ja schließlich auch was Besonderes mit Clickies zu fahren. Das Problem werden einfach die neuen Pedale in Verbindung mit neuen Cleats sein. Eventuell schaust du, ob du noch irgendwo gebrauchte Cleats herbekommst oder du machst mit deiner Tochter massiv Ein-/Ausklickübungen, dann klappts - versprochen!
Mein Großer (10 Jahre) fährt seit über 2 Jahren mit Klickpedalen ohne Probleme - das einzige Problem war, das er mal auf Eggbeater umsteigen wollte, aber er kam mit dem Klicksystem nicht so zurecht, deshalb haben wir wieder auf Shimano gewechselt.
Nach langem Drängen hab ich nun auch meinem 7jährigen Sohn nachgegeben und lern ihm auch grad das Klickpedalefahren.

Zu dem Einwand, für was Kinder schon Klickpedale brauchen, kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen - aus dem gleichen Gründen, warum Erwachsene damit fahren! Es wird von Anfang an ein runder Tritt trainiert und die Beinmuskulatur entwickelt sich ganz anders, und... auch die Kids stehen auf Technik. Leider haben es viele Hersteller noch nicht verstanden und bringen grad in Größen 34/35 nur extrem kleine Stückzahlen auf den Markt. Wenn man sieht, wie die Kinderrennen boomen und was an Material mittlerweile rumfährt, so kann man es den Kindern nicht verdenken, wenn sie eben auch mit Klickpedalen fahren wollen.
Ein bißchen Geduld ist halt immer gefragt und das ist manchmal etwas anstrengend - und 1-3 Stürze gehören mit dazu!
Zu den rosa Flatpedalen: die kann man zudem immer gebrauchen!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## scotty33 (11. Februar 2011)

Fricko schrieb:


> Servus Stefan,
> ehrlich gesagt würde ich deiner Tochter die Clickies lassen, wenn sie so viel Freude dran hat. Es ist ja schließlich auch was Besonderes mit Clickies zu fahren. Das Problem werden einfach die neuen Pedale in Verbindung mit neuen Cleats sein. Eventuell schaust du, ob du noch irgendwo gebrauchte Cleats herbekommst oder du machst mit deiner Tochter massiv Ein-/Ausklickübungen, dann klappts - versprochen!
> Mein Großer (10 Jahre) fährt seit über 2 Jahren mit Klickpedalen ohne Probleme - das einzige Problem war, das er mal auf Eggbeater umsteigen wollte, aber er kam mit dem Klicksystem nicht so zurecht, deshalb haben wir wieder auf Shimano gewechselt.
> Nach langem Drängen hab ich nun auch meinem 7jährigen Sohn nachgegeben und lern ihm auch grad das Klickpedalefahren.
> ...



Genauso sehe ich das auch und das hat mir auch so jetzt noch privat ein Trainer geschrieben vom Steavens Racing Team. Dessen Tochter hat auch mit 7 Jahren schon angefangen und sie war nicht die einzige. 
Er sagte mir auch, dass man da zwecks Knie und sonstigem sich keine Gedanken machen muss. Ist wie du schreibst ehr sogar für die Muskulatur von Vorteil. 
Da wir aber auch ab und zu in den Bikepark fahren ist das mit den Pedalen die ich jetzt bestellt habe trotzdem nicht verkehrt. Die sind ja immer schnell umgebaut und das ist fürn Bikepark glaub ich dann besser. Die sehen auch in Pink für sie noch richtig Cool aus. War ein guter Tipp.
Celina ist ja den Tag auch schon diverse Male gestürzt aber alles doch auf der Wiese. Für dieses Jahr musste ich sie ja nun auch schon zu 13 Rennen mit anmelden. Überall wo ich fahre, sind ja auch immer Kinderrennen.
Heute Nachmittag werde ich dann mit alten Cleats mit Celina die nächsten versuche starten. Crankbrothers Candy sollen wohl für Kinder und zierliche Frauen die einfachsten Klick-Pedale sein, die hol ich heut Nachmittag noch ab. In Verbindung mit alten Cleats von mir wurde mir jetzt noch gesagt, das Rad auf meine Rolle spannen zum Üben mit dem Ein und Ausklicken.
Ein wenig rumprobieren was nun passt und wie es geht ist ja kein Problem. Wenn ein Kind es so gern möchte, soll man ihm denke ich auch wenigstens alle Möglichkeiten geben bzw. versuchen lassen.


----------



## BikerDad (11. Februar 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Ein wenig rumprobieren was nun passt und wie es geht ist ja kein Problem. Wenn ein Kind es so gern möchte, soll man ihm denke ich auch wenigstens alle Möglichkeiten geben bzw. versuchen lassen.



Das sehe ich trotz der von mir geübten Kritik genauso. Oft ist es halt so, das Eltern den Kinder was aufdrücken wollen und so solls ja dann nicht sein.

Zu den Pedalen noch, die originalen sind mit Stahlachsen und wiegen so um die 230 gramm.

schönen Tag Dirk


----------



## scotty33 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich sag dir ganz ehrlich, wenn unsere Tochter nicht so Bikeverrückt wäre hätten wir es oft einfacher, gerade an den Rennwochenenden. Da sieht man dann auch oft Eltern wo man merkt sie zwingen ihr Kind schon fast dazu.

Das ist bei uns halt nicht so. Celina will, das ist in Ordnung und wenn sie mal nicht mehr will (was garantiert kommen wird) ist das auch völlig o.k.

*Kind soll Kind bleiben und kein Hobby machen bei dem Druck ausgeübt wird.* 

Sie spielt nebenbei auch noch Geige und da sag ich logo schon, hallo jetzt wird geübt und basta, aber das ist halt auch was ganz anderes.

Ich hab jetzt auch mit den bestellten Pedalen einige Möglichkeiten und wie es dann Celina am angenehmsten ist, das machen wir dann.
Ach so, ich hab gleich die leichten bestellt, sind zwar teurer aber gebe ich Oma und Opa zum Schenken.


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Februar 2011)

Die Wellgo WR1, wie weit stehen die ab Gewindeanschlag für die Kubel bis zur Aussenkante ab?
Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (11. Februar 2011)

das sind 93,5 mm, oder meinst Du die Kante zur Kurbel hin?


Dirk


----------



## zaskar76 (12. Februar 2011)

Danke, weiss nicht wie ichs anders ausdrücken soll, es geht mir beim Gewindeanschlag der Pedalachse Kurbel->Aussenkante Pedal um die Kurvenfreiheit/nicht zu schnelles aufsetzen beim Trampeln in Kurven, also wie weit es insgesamt absteht von der Kurbel. Denke aber hab jetzt auch schon passendes kleineres Zeug von Xpedo gefunden.


----------



## Baustahlrider (12. Februar 2011)

undetaker schrieb:


> ...wo bekommt man denn die Haro sachen, also Rahmen z.B. oder hast du was komplettes gekauft.
> Ich habe das Haro nur komplett für 350,- gefunden
> 
> Gruß Legi



Ich habe durch Zufall den Rahmen mit Gabel in Ebay USA gefunden.Neu gepulvert und umgebaut.Hier ist es nur als Komplettrad zu bekommen.
Also vom Race BMX zum MTB mutiert.


----------



## Baustahlrider (12. Februar 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ja. Diese Mini-BMX-Racer wie das Haro oder auch die Redlines sind vom Gewicht und Optik her echt verlockend. Als Kinderrad für alle Fälle eignen sie sich m.E aber aus zwei Gründen leider eher nicht:
> 1) Tretlager viel zu hochgezogen
> 2) fehlende Bremse/Bremsaufnahmen vorn
> 
> ...



Eigentlich hast Du Recht.Aber so wie es aufgebaut ist passt es meinem Sohn genau und es macht ihm tierisch Spaß.
Vorderrad Bremse braucht er bei uns in  der City nicht und auf dem Pumptrack und der Dirt/BMX Bahn auch nicht.


----------



## Boc-M (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder,

ich möchte meiner Tochter ein sportliches 24 MTB kaufen. Sie ist 8 Jahre alt und ist schon ein Kinderrennen gefahren. Weitere Teilnahmen sind in dieser Saison geplant. Also die heißesten Kandidaten waren:


Specialized Europe Hotrock A1 FS 

Scott Sports Scale JR 24
 Es gibt auch einige andere ähnliche Modele, die alle zwischen 350 und 400 EUR liegen. Super nett aber doch leider zu teuer finde ich das Scott Scale RC JR. 

Als die Entscheidung fast schon gefallen ist, bekam ich ein sehr verlockendes Angebot für ein Merida Dakar Team-V (Model 2010). Das Rad hat sehr hochwertige Komponenten (XT Schaltung, FSA, gute Laufräder) und ist etwa 1kg leichter als obengenante Konkurrenten. Nur das teuere Scott Scale RC JR ist noch etwas hochwertiger.

Bevor ich mich endgültig für Merida oder Specialized entscheide, wollte ich Euere Meinung hören. Im Web habe ich über Merida Dakar Team leider gar keine Meinungen oder Berichte gefunden. Kennt niemand dieses Rad? Der einzige Nachteil von Merida scheint mir die Federgabel zu sein. Sie (M light-Suspension 60, oder T-Force Merlin Soft, 60 mm????) ist zu hart für meine Tochter. Die RST Capa scheint mir passender (weicher) zu sein. Übrigens, weiß jemand warum Specialized in Jahr 2011 keine RST Gabel sonder die Suntour XCT JR verbaut? Santour scheint mir nicht unbedingt besser als RST, auch einige andere Komponente scheinen mir eher minderwertiger zu sein.

Für Eure Meinungen bin ich Euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## oldman (18. Februar 2011)

die Merida Gabel kenne ich nicht, allerdings wiegt die RST 1.96kg und es stecken Gummis und schweres Eisen drinne, macht wenig Sinn.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sowas Spass macht.

Imho macht es Sinn, ein gebrauchtes 24" Scott/Speci zu organisieren und das Ganze radikal leichter zu machen.
z.B. ne alte SID auf 24" runterschrauben.... etc.


achja, eine günstigere Alternative zu den Scotts / Specis ist Kellys Bikes mit den Marc Modellen.


----------



## scotty33 (22. Februar 2011)

Boc-M schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forummitglieder,
> 
> ich mÃ¶chte meiner Tochter ein sportliches 24â MTB kaufen. Sie ist 8 Jahre alt und ist schon ein Kinderrennen gefahren. Weitere Teilnahmen sind in dieser Saison geplant. Also die heiÃesten Kandidaten waren:
> 
> ...



Wir haben unserer kleinen 7,5 Jahre ein Scott RC Junior im Dezember geholt und ich bin gerade am Tunen. Wir haben das GlÃ¼ck mit nem gutem Preis gehabt, da ich dort auch meine RÃ¤der immer hole. Ansonsten ein teurer SpaÃ.


----------



## Boc-M (22. Februar 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Wir haben unserer kleinen 7,5 Jahre ein Scott RC Junior im Dezember geholt und ich bin gerade am Tunen. Wir haben das Glück mit nem gutem Preis gehabt, da ich dort auch meine Räder immer hole. Ansonsten ein teurer Spaß.



Hallo scotty33,
was für eine Gabel habt Ihr mit dem Bike bekommen. Funktioniert sie gut?


----------



## scotty33 (23. Februar 2011)

Boc-M schrieb:


> Hallo scotty33,
> was für eine Gabel habt Ihr mit dem Bike bekommen. Funktioniert sie gut?



RST FIRST Air mit extra weicher Feder, 60mm Federweg- schluckt jeden kleinsten Hügel! 

So war sie bei dem Rad angegeben und was wir bisher so bei dem Wetter schon testen konnten, geht sie ganz gut. 
Werde aber trotzdem wenn es klappt noch ran gehen.

http://scale-stefan.blogspot.com/2011/02/celinas-rad.html#links

Denke, dass ich in den nächsten drei Wochen das gröbste fertig habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2011)

baue gearde ein neues bike für meinen sohn auf.
 hätte somit den rahmen zum verkauf. (nur rahmen)


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2011)

Was kriegt er denn jetzt ?


----------



## Pan Tau (3. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> baue gearde ein neues bike für meinen sohn auf.
> hätte somit den rahmen zum verkauf. (nur rahmen)



Wass soll das gute Stück denn kosten?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Wass soll das gute Stück denn kosten?



klick--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/354858/cat/500

@ san_andreas

klick--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/843368


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. März 2011)

Sauber Artur Dein Sohn kann sich wirklich freuen über seine grandiosen Bikes. Wird nicht soviele Kinder geben, die solche edlen Räder besitzen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## FVS123456 (7. März 2011)

Hätte noch eine schöne Kurbel in 140 mm abzugeben http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinderkurbel-AC-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3365bcbdaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (8. März 2011)

FVS123456 schrieb:


> Hätte noch eine schöne Kurbel in 140 mm abzugeben http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinderkurbel-AC-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3365bcbdaf



140mm wäre mir noch zu lang. Vielleicht haben die noch kürzere Modelle- wo bekommt man die denn?


----------



## michel33kg (8. März 2011)

Juniorbike


----------



## undetaker (8. März 2011)

...wie würde sich das eigentlich fahren, wenn man den Lenker vor der Gabel montieren würde (Vorbau umdrehen quasi), dann bräuchte man den Sattel nicht so weit nach vorne machen (soll keine Kritik an dem Bike sein), müsste doch eigentlich funktionieren oder?

Gruß Legi

Bike sieht übrigens ganz schick aus, was ist das für ne Gabel?


----------



## michel33kg (9. März 2011)

undetaker schrieb:


> ...wie würde sich das eigentlich fahren, wenn man den Lenker vor der Gabel montieren würde (Vorbau umdrehen quasi), dann bräuchte man den Sattel nicht so weit nach vorne machen (soll keine Kritik an dem Bike sein), müsste doch eigentlich funktionieren oder?
> 
> Gruß Legi
> 
> Bike sieht übrigens ganz schick aus, was ist das für ne Gabel?


Hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt,er fährt schon 1 Jahr damit .
Inwieweit es das Lenkverhalten beeinflussen würde weiss ich nicht ,falls Zeit ist könnte man es mal prob..
Gabel ist eine Ritchey WCs Carbon und damit ca. 1,5 kg leichter als die sonstigen serienmässig montierten Gabeln an Kinderrädern.;


----------



## Pan Tau (9. März 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> 140mm wäre mir noch zu lang. Vielleicht haben die noch kürzere Modelle- wo bekommt man die denn?



AC Mini Le Crank u.a. Kurbeln in kleinen/kurzen Längen [schreibt man das wirklich so?!] bekommst Du u.a. im J&R BMX Superstore: https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=130

Ich kann den Online-Shop wirklich empfehlen - hatte letztes Jahr kurze Kurbeln für das MTB meiner Tochter bestellt und mir dann von einem US-Kollegen mitbringen lassen => zum Versand nach D-Land kann ich leider nix sagen!


----------



## michel33kg (9. März 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> 140mm wäre mir noch zu lang. Vielleicht haben die noch kürzere Modelle- wo bekommt man die denn?


Habe die Kurbel am Cube von 165 mm von meinem Schwiegervater  ( Schlosser ) auf 135 mm kürzen lassen ,klappt prima


----------



## undetaker (9. März 2011)

Hat dein Schwiegervatter m14x1,25 oder extra Pedalgewindebohrer genommen?



michel33kg schrieb:


> Habe die Kurbel am Cube von 165 mm von meinem Schwiegervater ( Schlosser ) auf 135 mm kürzen lassen ,klappt prima


----------



## michel33kg (9. März 2011)

undetaker schrieb:


> Hat dein Schwiegervatter m14x1,25 oder extra Pedalgewindebohrer genommen?



Muss ich ma frachen


----------



## michel33kg (9. März 2011)

14x1,25


----------



## rboncube (9. März 2011)

Baue meinem Sohn (6 Jahre) auch gerade ein neues 24 Zoll Bike auf.
Rahmen Centurion: Schaltung: X0/X9. LRS: Novatec Light/Alexrimes Ace/BlowJoe Lenker: KCNC   Stütze: Tune

Nun habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

Wo gibts nen leichten Kindersattel? Habe zwar auch schon an nen SLR gedacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob er für den Kleinen auf dauer nicht zu unbequem (ist ja für Erwachsene ausgelegt) ist. Weiteres eventuelles Manko ist die Länge. Kommt er da überhaupt hinter den Sattel wenns steil wird?

Wie kann ich ne alte Skareb oder Sidgabel so kürzen das sie zur Geometrie eines 24 Zoll Kinderbike passt? Ist dies sehr schwierig?

Welcher Hersteller hat kurze 25,4 Vorbauten die leicht und bezahlbar sind im Programm?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben.

Danke und Gruß
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel33kg (9. März 2011)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen ,das ein 6jähriger hinter den Sattel rutscht.Mein 8jähriger verweigert dann und ich lass ihn dann eben runterschieben.
Den Cuberahmen ist er schon mit 24er Rädern gefahren (V Brake Adapterplatte Eigenbau ).
Warum willst Du ihm unbedingt ne Federgabel verpassen ?
Absolut unnötig meiner Meinung nach.
Meiner fragt zwar ab und zu auch schon mal nach einer, aber wenn ich sage ´´Später `` ist er zufrieden.
Mein 11jähriger hat nen 25,4er von Race Face (60 mm),der 8jährige 31,8 Truvativ Holzfeller (40 mm)


----------



## Boc-M (9. März 2011)

Hallo Rene, 

meine Tochter ist 7,5 und fährt seit einigen Tagen das Merida Dakar Team 24". Da das Rad sehr lang ist, habe ich den kürzeren Vorbau montiert. Ich kann Dir wirklich empfehlen:

*Steppenwolf Amazing Toys Vorbau F-Ride 50mm 5° 31,8*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=170598779975
http://www.bikes-restposten.com/prod...4fd08afd278cd9

Der wiegt wirklich nur 125g, ist nur 50mm lang, sieht gut aus, kostet nur *14,99 EUR, *aber ist (leider) 31,8.

Einen leichten Kindersattel bräuchte ich auch. Der von Merida wiegt volle 370g                                                   . Übrigens, meine Tochter kommt locker hinter den Sattel wenn es steil wird.


----------



## michel33kg (9. März 2011)

Boc-M schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> meine Tochter ist 7,5 und fährt seit einigen Tagen das Merida Dakar Team 24". Da das Rad sehr lang ist, habe ich den kürzeren Vorbau montiert. Ich kann Dir wirklich empfehlen:
> 
> ...



Definiere steil !!
Wir fahren cc , hin und wieder Bundesliga und da hab ich schon ganz andere Leute schieben sehen und auch 15 jährige hinterm Sattel abfliegen,nichts für ungut.


----------



## Boc-M (9. März 2011)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Definiere steil !!
> Wir fahren cc , hin und wieder Bundesliga und da hab ich schon ganz andere Leute schieben sehen und auch 15 jährige hinterm Sattel abfliegen,nichts für ungut.



[FONT="]Oh, sorry michel33kg! Wir haben uns etwas missverstanden. Ich meinte: "Meine Tochter kommt gern hinter den Sattel (weil sie das von mir gesehen hat)" und nicht: "Meine Tochter fährt gern wenn es super steil ist". [/FONT][/FONT][FONT="]Bzw. ich meinte, dass es stören könnte, wenn der Sattel zu lang ist.*[FONT="]
 [/FONT]*


----------



## rboncube (9. März 2011)

Mein Sohn geht schon gerne ein Stück hinter den Sattel wenn es steil wird (und da meine ich schon ziemlich steil). Hab da mal zwei Bilder. Bei den beiden ersten erkennt man etwas wie steil ich meine und beim zweiten was passiert wenn man nicht hinter den Sattel geht 














Nach dem Amazing Vorbau halte ich mal ausschau. Danke.

gruß René


----------



## Deleted 139833 (9. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon 




Federgabel: wahlweise 24 oder 26" Räder , V-Brake oder Scheibe, 80 bis 140mm Federweg in 20mm Schritten, wahlweise Feder oder Luft, Doppelbrücke --> bei Sturz kein hoffnungsloses Verkeilen, Gabel ist recht leicht


----------



## michel33kg (10. März 2011)

Mit steil meine ich so etwas

;


----------



## rboncube (10. März 2011)

Das kommt mit den Abfahrten auf unserem Haustrail schon auch so hin. Muss mal ein besseres Bild machen, wo man das steile Gefälle besser erkennt. 
Und nochmal die Frage nach einem leichteren Sattel für einen bald siebenjährigen. Welche macht ihr euren Kids drauf?
Gruß René


----------



## michel33kg (10. März 2011)

hard_ride schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht nach mächtig viel Spass aus für den kleinen,da macht die Federgabel natürlich Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel33kg (10. März 2011)

rboncube schrieb:


> Das kommt mit den Abfahrten auf unserem Haustrail schon auch so hin. Muss mal ein besseres Bild machen, wo man das steile Gefälle besser erkennt.
> Und nochmal die Frage nach einem leichteren Sattel für einen bald siebenjährigen. Welche macht ihr euren Kids drauf?
> Gruß René



Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen gescheiten ,leichten Sattel für Kids gesehen.
Bis jetzt hat sich über den SLR & Co. aber auch noch keiner beschwert.
Gescheite Kinderparts zu finden ist wie in der Wüste nach Wasser suchen.


----------



## pebcak (10. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386073


----------



## KHUJAND (10. März 2011)

jehhh super bilder.


----------



## Holgi (10. März 2011)

hard_ride schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon
> 
> 
> Federgabel: wahlweise 24 oder 26" Räder , V-Brake oder Scheibe, 80 bis 140mm Federweg in 20mm Schritten, wahlweise Feder oder Luft, Doppelbrücke --> bei Sturz kein hoffnungsloses Verkeilen, Gabel ist recht leicht


 
HI,

der Lenkwinkel wäre meinem Sohn zu flach, sein Voltage sieht jetzt so aus, damit kommt er klar.





wir haben auch eine MZ Dirtjam 24 probiert, das war ihm auch zu flach, die Recon steht auf 80mm


----------



## Deleted 139833 (10. März 2011)

Der Lenkwinkel ist kein Problem.
Wenn man die Gabel auf 80mm Federweg einstellt relativiert sich der Winkel. Ein Umbau ist eine Sache von 15min.

Gruß Hard Ride


----------



## Holgi (11. März 2011)

dann steht sie auf dem Bild noch auf mehr als 80mm oder ?

Die Dirtjam hatte mit 100mm schon eine heftige Einbauhöhe, naja und vom Gewicht wollen wir nicht reden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (11. März 2011)

26" vorne und 24" hinten? Warum dann nicht gleich ein 26inch und ein niedriger Rahmen? Für mich macht der Aufbau keinen Sinn, sorry...


----------



## Holgi (11. März 2011)

ich glaube der Blickwinkel verfälscht, vorne ist auch 24" drin.

Wobei ich vorn 26 und hinten 24" auch ok finde, solange der Lenkwinkel passt, beim Fully hat mein Sohn im Mom auch 26/24" drin und kommt sehr gut klar.


----------



## Deleted 139833 (11. März 2011)

Derzeit steht die Gabel auf 120mm, beide Räder 24".
Der Rahmen ist schon sehr niedrig - 26" wäre definitiv noch zu groß für einen 10 jährigen.
Die Gabel kann dann aber am nächsten bike auch zum Einsatz kommen, da 26" auch möglich sind.
der Umbau erlaubt es einfach ein ordentlich funktionierendes 24" Bike, das auch z.B. für ne Abfahrt in Bad Wildbad geeignet ist, zu realisieren:
Kostenpunkt Gabel ca. 140 inkl. neue Steuersatzlager - da bleibt auch noch Geld übrig für ein paar Tageskarten und ne Riesen-Currywurst.


----------



## GravityForce (12. März 2011)

Müsstest mal ein Bild machen mit abgesenkter Gabel, vielleicht sieht es dann nicht mehr so wild aus.

RIDE ON!


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2011)

hier kennt oder hat doch bestimmt einer das specialized hotrock 16 für seinen kleinen/kleine ...
wie ist das mit der bremse, im internet seh ich das bike immer ohne vordere bremse aber auf bildern von privatleuten haben die bikes vorne ne bremse...
ist da jetzt eine drann bei kauf oder net 

falls keine drann ist, was könnte ich da für ne bremse drann machen?


----------



## undetaker (15. März 2011)

...ist ein oldschool felgenkneifer dran und hinten rücktritt.

gruß legi




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hier kennt oder hat doch bestimmt einer das specialized hotrock 16 für seinen kleinen/kleine ...
> wie ist das mit der bremse, im internet seh ich das bike immer ohne vordere bremse aber auf bildern von privatleuten haben die bikes vorne ne bremse...
> ist da jetzt eine drann bei kauf oder net
> 
> falls keine drann ist, was könnte ich da für ne bremse drann machen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2011)

super danke


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2011)

undetaker schrieb:


> ...ist ein oldschool felgenkneifer dran und hinten rücktritt.
> 
> gruß legi



Das Ding bremst aber erstaunlich gut. Ist insgesamt ein schönes Rad.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2011)

danke, wurde heute morgen beim freundlichen spezi dealer bestellt das 2011er in weiß 
... man wird junior augen machen


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2011)

Beim Specialized hat man halt den Vorteil, dass die Rahmen schön gemacht sind und relativ leicht sind.
Was zum Teil vor dem Kindergarten parkt, vermundert manchmal sehr. Und das müssen nicht mal billigere Räder sein. Gerade Puky und Konsorten sind oft gleich teuer und deutlich massiver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Beim Specialized hat man halt den Vorteil, dass die Rahmen schön gemacht sind und relativ leicht sind.
> Was zum Teil vor dem Kindergarten parkt, vermundert manchmal sehr. Und das müssen nicht mal billigere Räder sein. Gerade Puky und Konsorten sind oft gleich teuer und deutlich massiver.



das ist zum einen ja die schuld von voreiligen grosseltern und unwissenden eltern, zum anderen sehe ich aber auch das problem, das viele denken das halt räder wie specialized z.b. deutlich teurer sind.
stehe derzeit auch davor für meinen sohn das erste richtige fahrrad zu kaufen da er derzeit auf einem laufrad (ja ich gebe zu, es ist ein puky ) unterwegs. leider ist das geplante islabike ja nur "virtuell" probefahrbar...


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2011)

die wahl auf das spezi fiel unter anderem weil es relativ leicht ist (iwo zwischen 8,5 und 9) es hat die kürzesten kurbelarme von den bikes die man hier so bekommen kann ( 95mm statt bei den mitbewerbern zwischen 112 und 115) und es hat nen recht hohen lenker was den kleinen auch zu gute kommt.
die reifen werden gegen schwalbe reifen noch getauscht was das gewicht auch noch etwas senkt.

eigentlich sollte es ja ein islabike werden aber nach meinem anruf dort sagte man mir das aufgrund hoher nachfrage mit einer lieferung nicht vor juni zu rechnen sei


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> (ja ich gebe zu, es ist ein puky )



is mein kleiner auch im mom mit unterwegs, das rote etwas größere feuerwehr sondermodell...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. März 2011)

der geht aber schon gut ab. so ganz serie ist aber das radl nicht oder? 2te bremse hab ich so noch net gesehen. nutzt deiner die hebel?

btw: hier mein lütter


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2011)

das laufrad ist serie und hat die 2 bremsen weils das größere modell ist.
und ja er benutzt die bremsen immer ...hab ihm von anfang an gezeigt das er die bremsen beutzen soll und nacht 2-3 tagen hat er es auch soweit verinnerlicht gehabt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. März 2011)

unser hält immer drauf. 
gezeigt hab ich ihm das schon mehrfach allerdings interessiert ihn das nicht sonderlich.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2011)

hi hi ... das kommt noch


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> der geht aber schon gut ab. so ganz serie ist aber das radl nicht oder? 2te bremse hab ich so noch net gesehen. nutzt deiner die hebel?
> 
> btw: hier mein lütter



bring den dat nächste mal mit.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bring den dat nächste mal mit.



das sowieso, aber ich denke, du wirst schnell sagen: lass den zuhause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das sowieso, aber ich denke, du wirst schnell sagen: lass den zuhause...



ich glaub schon das wir "mit dem" klarkommen.  
mein sohn is 10 und stärker.


----------



## komiker (16. März 2011)

meine Tochter hatte anfangs so ihre Probleme mit der Bremse an ihrem Laufrad.
Wenn ich gerufen hab: STOP BREMSEN, hat sie mit den Füssen gebremst bis zum Stillstand, und anschliessend die Bremse mit der Hand gezogen.


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2011)

Was soll eine Bremse am Laufrad ? Ist dem Alter doch noch völlig überflüssig.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2011)

also mein junior ist mit mir schon öfter den königstuhl auf waldwegen und trails runter gefahren mit seinem laufrad, das sind ca 550hm, da isses schon gut ein oder besser 2 bremsen zu haben


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2011)

In dem Fall isses natürlich gut !


----------



## komiker (16. März 2011)

wieso überflüssig, wenn sie damit klarkommen ist es doch um so besser,und wenn nicht ist es auch gut...
ich hab meiner tochter anfangs nur gesagt das sei eine bremse als sie mich mal gefragt hat, mehr nicht. später hab ich sie dann mal drauf hingewiesen dass man damit die geschwindigkeit bergab regeln kann, und nicht unbedingt die füsse in den boden rammen muss ,dass das rad nur noch so rumhopst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

komiker schrieb:


> meine Tochter hatte anfangs so ihre Probleme mit der Bremse an ihrem Laufrad.
> Wenn ich gerufen hab: STOP BREMSEN, hat sie mit den Füssen gebremst bis zum Stillstand, und anschliessend die Bremse mit der Hand gezogen.



meiner hatte extreme probleme mit einer vorderen V-Brake.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


>



Hammerhartes Downhill-Video, Action pur 

Mein Kleiner hat noch bissl Zeit, ist grad erst 9 Monate alt.


----------



## komiker (17. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meiner hatte extreme probleme mit einer vorderen V-Brake.



wenn du mit probleme meinst er hat sie benutzt wie einen EIN / AUS schalter dann weiss ich was du meinst... 

bei meiner tochter wars auch so, entweder dreht das rad oder es steht / blockiert, etwas dazwischen gab es nicht...


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

komiker schrieb:


> wenn du mit probleme meinst er hat sie benutzt wie einen EIN / AUS schalter dann weiss ich was du meinst...
> 
> bei meiner tochter wars auch so, entweder dreht das rad oder es steht / blockiert, etwas dazwischen gab es nicht...


ganz genau... montiert niemals vorne eine V-Brake.  








der neue rahmen für 2011.


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2011)

Bringste den Kleinen doch so langsam vom Fussball zum Biken ?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bringste den Kleinen doch so langsam vom Fussball zum Biken ?



Hör mir auf... 
 ab sommer D. Jugend Leistungsklasse. 
Entweder er bleibt in Hamborn,- was ich sehr begrüssen würde.
oder er geht zu RWO. (zusage Probetraining hat er schon)

alternativ VFB Speldorf (Mülheim/Ruhr) 


Er ist und bleibt in erster linie Fussballer... da kann ich noch so ein schönes bike aufbauen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. März 2011)

Sabber der Rahmen Artur 
jetzt mit dem Schwarzen hinterbau sowieso


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Sabber der Rahmen Artur
> jetzt mit dem Schwarzen hinterbau sowieso



DANKE ! 
alle teile sind nun da,-
 ich denke am WE ist es fertich.


----------



## Boc-M (19. März 2011)

Ich habe meiner Tochter das  *Merida Dakar Team-V Model 2010*  gekauft. Mit dem Rad sind wir ziemlich zufrieden. Der einzige Nachteil  ist, dass es nicht einfach tunen lest. Ich habe eigentlich damit  gerechnet, dass ich gleich ohne viel Aufwand mindestens 0,5kg  wegoptimiere und mit etwas Aufwand locker von 11 auf 10kg komme. Das  wird leider aber nichts!

 Das Rad hat (fast) keine minderwertigere Komponente. Wenn man  was tunen möchte, landet man schnell über EUR 0,50/gesparten Gramm.  Sogar die Reifen und Schläuche sind ziemlich leicht. Eigentlich wäre  vernünftig (fast) nichts zu verändern, aber da der Vater (ich) dafür  Lust hat, wird doch einiges umgebaut. Hier ist eine Liste von  Komponenten mit meinen Kommentaren: 

*Dakar+Team-V 2010* 

 *Gänge:*          27 - meine Tochter kommt ohne Probleme damit zu recht. Schalten klappt wirklich Prima.

*Größe:*            13" - leider etwas zu groß für sie, da sie erst  131 lang und 7,5 alt  ist. In einem halben Jahr wird das Rad hoffentlich optimal passen.

*Rahmen:*     Matts Lite 24 - scheint hochwertig zu sein. Ob leicht oder schwer kann ich nicht beurteilen.

*Farbe:*           schwarz (Team-grün) - gefehlt meiner Tochter sehr. Jetzt muss ich  schnell noch eine passende Merida-Team Trinkflasche kaufen






*Gabel:*           M light-Suspension 60  - ich habe mir ziemliche Sorgen gemacht, weil  die Gabel gefühlt härter ist, als die RST Capa. Unter dem Gewicht von  meiner Tochter hat sich gar nichts bewegt. Ich schätze, die Gabel wäre  optimal für Kinder die 40-45 kg wiegen. Ich habe dann aus der rechter  Seite Komplet den Feder, Verstellmechanismus und die Führung ausgebaut.  Das Gewichtersparnis war  175g, aber noch viel wichtiger: Die Gabel  funktioniert jetzt wirklich prima. Na ja, schon etwas schlechter als  meine 1,4kEUR teurere Lefty, aber das war auch zu erwarten, oder? Die  RST Capa ML-24 ist schon nett, weil sie ein mechanisches Lockout hat und  laut meiner Erfahrung am sensibelster von allen Kindergabel mit  Stahlfeder ist. Jetzt nach dem Umbau funktioniert unsere Gabel aber doch  besser. Die Kindergabeln von Suntour (SUNTOUR XCT-JR ) sind echt  grausam  ich habe mehrere ausprobiert  sie federn auch unter meinem  Gewicht fast gar nicht! Und noch ein Kommentar: Sorry Merida, die Gabel  hat kein Federweg von 60mm. Es sind genau 50mm!

*Umwerfer:*  Shimano Deore 31.8 - funktioniert gut (leichtgängig). Wie viel Gewicht man sparen könnte, ist es mir noch unklar.

*Schaltwerk:*  Shimano Deore XT - alles super. XTR baue ich sicher nicht ein.

*Schalthebel:*  Shimano Deore Rapidfire - meine Tochter kommt mit dem Rapidfire  gut zurecht. Also kein Nachteil gegenüber den Drehgriffen.

*Bremshebel:*        BL-324 Junior - funktionieren solide. Es gibt sicher hochwertigere  vielleicht wird irgendwann mit z.B. XT ausgetauscht

*Bremse:*  Avid Single Digit 5R - funktionieren solide. Es gibt sicher  hochwertigere  vielleicht wird irgendwann mit z.B. XT ausgetauscht

*Kurbelgarnitur:*      FSA AlphaDrive 44-32-22 Z.x165 - Gesamtgewicht (ohne Innenlager)  860g, nur beide Kurbeln wiegen 552g.  

*Kettenblätter:* 
  44 Zähne: FSA Alu 66g          - toll
  32 Zähne: FSA Stahl 99g       - wird schnell ersetzt!
  22 Zähne: FSA Stahl 37g       - wird schnell ersetzt!

*Innenlager:*         TH-7420 AL  - keine Erfahrung. Vielleicht kann man deutlich Gewicht sparen?

*Kette:*  Shimano CN-HG53

*Kassette:*  Sram PG-970 11-32 Z.    - sehr solide

*Laufräder*      - finde ich ganz toll       
  Vorderrad  komplet: 707g
  Hinterrad komplett: 1350g (mit der Kassette)

*Nabe:*            AL-Bearing 20H / 24H QR

*Felge:             * Alex ACE-20 F:20 R:24 Black/NC

*Speichen:*  DT Swiss Champion Black

*Reifen:*           CST C1023 2.0 Kevlar  - faltbar von Cheng Shin Tire
  Vorne C-1023-2            Gewicht 493g
  Hinten C-1023-3           Gewicht 527g
  Die Reifen haben ziemlich viel Profil. Sie sind etwas schwerer als Mow  Joe 24x1,85 (ca. 420g) oder Rocket Ron 24x2,1(ca. 445g). Ich dachte,  hier werde ich einfach und billig richtig viel Gewicht sparen, klappt  aber nicht.

*Schläuche:*       CST 24x1.9/2.125     *126 und 130g !!!!!!!* So leichte 24 Schläuche habe ich noch nirgendswo gefunden.

*Schnellspanner:*     (Alu/Stahl)        - Vorne 46g           Hinten 50g

*Lenker:*                 FSA XC 180OS Flat 580 mm, Alu 202g

*Vorbau:*                  FSA OS-190 6°, 154g - Da das Rad  verheltnißmäsig sehr lang ist, habe ich einen kürzen Vorbau montiert:  Amazing Toys Vorbau F-Ride 50mm 5° 31,8   billig (EUR 14,99) und leicht  (125g).

*Steuersatz:*         A-Head.

*Sattelstütze:*       X-Mission Pro CEN SB20 27.2 mm - 228g habe ich schon mit einer gekürzter KCNC Ti-Pro 27,2 ersetzt ->  124g.

*Sattel:*         X-Mission Kid (Team) - 370g, leider sehr schwer. Was wäre eine leichte Alternative für Kinder?

*Pedale:*  Shimano M520  - waren bei uns nicht eingebaut, sondern leichte (250g) Plattformpedale.

*Gewicht:*       laut Datenblatt 10,8 kg / Gemessen komplett im Originalzustand: 11kg / Aktueller Gewicht 10,65kg


----------



## Pan Tau (20. März 2011)

Boc-M schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner Tochter das  *Merida Dakar Team-V Model 2010*  gekauft. Mit dem Rad sind wir ziemlich zufrieden. Der einzige Nachteil  ist, dass es nicht einfach tunen lest. Ich habe eigentlich damit  gerechnet, dass ich gleich ohne viel Aufwand mindestens 0,5kg  wegoptimiere und mit etwas Aufwand locker von 11 auf 10kg komme. Das  wird leider aber nichts!
> 
> Das Rad hat (fast) keine minderwertigere Komponente. Wenn man  was tunen möchte, landet man schnell über EUR 0,50/gesparten Gramm.  Sogar die Reifen und Schläuche sind ziemlich leicht. Eigentlich wäre  vernünftig (fast) nichts zu verändern, aber da der Vater (ich) dafür  Lust hat, wird doch einiges umgebaut. Hier ist eine Liste von  Komponenten mit meinen Kommentaren:
> 
> ...



Klingt alles sehr gut, aber wir wollen Bilder sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (20. März 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind die Schwalbe Mow Joes montiert und auch die Marine V-Brakes wurden gegen Avid Single Digit 7 getauscht => das Hidden Canyon wiegt fahrfertig knapp 10,4 kg und meine Tochter ist schwer begeistert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank einer abendlichen Bastelstunde am Freitag mit Pitt - an dieser Stelle nochmals einen herzlichen Dank - ist das Bike meiner Tochter nun beinahe vollständig optimiert 






Die AC-Kurbeln machen sich aus meiner Sicht sehr gut und die junge Dame ist von 1x 9fach absolut begeistert.






Bei den XT-Laufradsätzen gäbe es sicherlich noch Potential bei der Gewichtsoptimierung, aber Halt- & Belastbarkeit standen hier im Vordergrund.

Einzig und allein in Sachen Lenkergriffe gibt es noch was zu tun - dachte an Syntace Screw-on Grips Moto, bin aber für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. März 2011)

wieso XT Schaltwerk gegen den klobigen X-7 getauscht? XT  stand dem Radl sehr gut wie ich finde dann eine Satteltasche mit Werkzeug braucht kein Kind mMN (spart auch nochmal gewicht) und ein durchgehender Schaltzughülle wäre in dem Fall auch nicht schlecht ansonsten sehr sehr Schicker Radl  viel Spaß


----------



## Pan Tau (20. März 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> wieso XT Schaltwerk gegen den klobigen X-7 getauscht? XT  stand dem Radl sehr gut wie ich finde dann eine Satteltasche mit Werkzeug braucht kein Kind mMN (spart auch nochmal gewicht) und ein durchgehender Schaltzughülle wäre in dem Fall auch nicht schlecht ansonsten sehr sehr Schicker Radl  viel Spaß



Laut meiner Tochter sollte kein Kind auf dieser Welt ein Fahrrad ohne Satteltasche fahren... 

Ja, das XT-Schaltwerk sah auch aus meiner Sicht eleganter aus, aber X7 Schaltwerk mit X9 Drehgriff schaltet sich in der Tat um einiges einfacher. Falls ich mal wieder zu viel Taschengeld übrig habe, werde ich das Schaltwerk ggf. noch gegen ein X9 tauschen.

Durchgehende Schaltzughülle - guter Tipp => werde ich zusammen mit den Lenkergriffen umsetzen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (20. März 2011)

Ich habe auch ein X7 Schaltwerk verbaut. Macht gewichtsmäßig nicht die Welt und die Grip-Shift als Einstieg (oder Umstieg von der Nabenschaltung) hat sich schon bewährt.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> wieso XT Schaltwerk gegen den klobigen X-7 getauscht?



damit es nicht schlägt ´?


----------



## El Papa (21. März 2011)

@ Pan Tau: schick, fehlt noch ein Umwerfer oder eine Kettenführung. Beim Gehoppel über Wurzeln und Steine ist die Kette sonst schnell unten.


----------



## Pan Tau (22. März 2011)

El Papa schrieb:


> @ Pan Tau: schick, fehlt noch ein Umwerfer oder eine Kettenführung. Beim Gehoppel über Wurzeln und Steine ist die Kette sonst schnell unten.



Befürchte ich auch, aber ich will es erst einmal so versuchen bzw. meine Tochter soll das Bike erst einmal so fahren und dann rüste ich ggf. nach.


----------



## petete2000 (28. März 2011)

Fertich.


----------



## lordpoldy (28. März 2011)

Schick schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona1972 (28. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Kleiner mit seinem Hotrock in Aktion......






Gruß Marko


----------



## Holgi (28. März 2011)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Fertich.


 
Klasse Beik  ich mag die Farbe, kommt auch gut mit den schwarzen Parts, evtl. noch eine dunkle Kurbel (SLX/Hone). Wenigstens mal kein Eloxterror


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

ich poste es mal ...  






Holger der RAW farbklecks ist/war bewusst. * Shimano Deore/Race-Face Custom RAW Kurbel.


----------



## Holgi (28. März 2011)

Kona1972 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Kleiner mit seinem Hotrock in Aktion......
> 
> Gruß Marko


 
klasse Pic, aber die Rolle der Kettenführung sollte etwas höher oder ?


----------



## oldman (28. März 2011)

das Nicolai ist richtig lecker, Respekt.

habe die Tage 2 Bikes fertiggestellt, einmal ein Specialized Hardrock Sport Women für meine 13jährige zusammengetuned. 
Die Karre kam mit knapp 14kg daher, so wie das Bike jetzt dasteht, sind wir bei 10,8kg.
Alleine die originale Gabel hatte schon 2.4kg.... 
Ziel des Projekts war ein alltagstaugliches, leichtes Bike, das zum Rumtouren, Schulweg und Nachmittags-durch-die-Gegend-Rumfahren taugt. Pubertierende 13jährige haben da ganz andere "Sorgen", als gehobenen Radsport...

Davor:





Jetzt:


----------



## TomatoAc (28. März 2011)

Wenn die Schnellspanner dranbleiben dürfte es ein langer Heimweg im stehen von der Schule aus werden.... zumindest bei uns wurden Sättel damals immer geklaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (28. März 2011)

und hier das Scott Racing Jr. 24" meines Juniors, der ist zwar schon 11, aber lässt sich Zeit mit dem Wachsen, daher halt 24".

Die Karre hatte ursprünglich knapp 13kg und sah so aus:







Jetzt sind wir bei 10kg.







Der Knirps fährt damit zur Schule und schreddert ansonsten damit halt so rum, wie man es in dem Alter macht.

Die SID ist auf 60mm runtergetravelt, daher passen die Cantisockel nicht, somit hat er jetzt halt ne BB7 Disc. Ist schon beinahe zu viel des Guten bei seinen 39kg...


----------



## Pan Tau (29. März 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> und hier das Scott Racing Jr. 24" meines Juniors, der ist zwar schon 11, aber lässt sich Zeit mit dem Wachsen, daher halt 24".
> 
> Die Karre hatte ursprünglich knapp 13kg und sah so aus:
> 
> ...



Wirklich gelungene und sinnvolle Umbauten - Kompliment! Das 24" Bike werde ich meiner Tochter mal am Rechner zeigen und ihr damit hoffentlich Lust auf einen Wachstumsschub machen


----------



## Pan Tau (29. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich poste es mal ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht einfach wunderbar aus - vielen Dank fürs Zeigen


----------



## BikerDad (29. März 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> Der Knirps fährt damit zur Schule und schreddert ansonsten damit halt so rum, wie man es in dem Alter macht.



sind doch super Räder und noch 5 Sterne für die Sicherheit an Deinem Wohnort.
Bei uns wäre sowas leider nicht möglich. Da werden den Kleinsten schon die Pukyräder vom Schulhof geklaut.


----------



## scotty33 (29. März 2011)

Hui, die Räder hier werden ja immer schicker. 

Mal ein dicken fetten Lob an all die Väter und wenn es gibt auch schraubenden Mütter. 

Celinas Rad (Scott Scale RC-Junior) wird auch Stück für Stück leichter und mit jeder Ausfahrt heißt es Üben und Spaß haben.








Ausfahrt Celina http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38712


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2011)

danke oldman ,-  danke Pan Tau   

@ BikerDad  bei uns auch,- deshalb besitzen wir auch garkeine schlösser...


----------



## BikerDad (29. März 2011)

ist halt ein trauriges Thema.

Bei all den Kinderactionfotos sollte man vielleicht ein eigenen Thread erstellen sowas wie "Kid`s in Action" oder ähnlich.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Bei all den Kinderactionfotos sollte man vielleicht ein eigenen Thread erstellen sowas wie "Kid`s in Action" oder ähnlich.



ne dat passt schon... 
 man sieht auch gleich wie die "Kid`s in Action" auf ihren bikes sitzen. 
im/zum vergleich,- stehendes Rad fahrendes Rad.


----------



## scotty33 (29. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne dat passt schon...
> man sieht auch gleich wie die "Kid`s in Action" auf ihren bikes sitzen.
> im/zum vergleich,- stehendes Rad fahrendes Rad.



Aber sowas von GENIAL


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2011)

DANKE Scotty bei ihm klapt es schon super...

dafür muss ich bei der kleinen (5J.) noch hinterher rennen damit sie nicht umfällt,- so ohne stützräder.
die  blöden stützräder hätte ich von anfang an weg lassen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (29. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE Scotty bei ihm klapt es schon super...
> 
> dafür muss ich bei der kleinen (5J.) noch hinterher rennen damit sie nicht umfällt,- so ohne stützräder.
> die  blöden stützräder hätte ich von anfang an weg lassen sollen.



Na wenn ich die Bilder sehe ist das schon mehr wie super, mal nen dicken Lob von mir an deinen Jungen weitergeben.

Ich hatte damals die Stützräder gleich weggelassen, war besser. Aber hab so wild, ein bissl Laufen nimmst du dann als Ausgleichssport.


----------



## bugxx (29. März 2011)

Ja, das -N- ist schon was richtig feines. Ist echt schön geworden, gefällt. 

Hab auch mal wieder bissl aktuelle Kids Action

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10320


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Na wenn ich die Bilder sehe ist das schon mehr wie super, mal nen dicken Lob von mir an deinen Jungen weitergeben.
> 
> Ich hatte damals die Stützräder gleich weggelassen, war besser. Aber hab so wild, ein bissl Laufen nimmst du dann als Ausgleichssport.



jow. DANKE  werde es ihm ausrichten... er hat hier im IBC auch sein profil. klick--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=54598

jeden abend laufe ich mit der kleinen durch die siedlung,- und übe mit ihr das gleichgewicht zu halten... mitlerweile kommt sie ca. 15m. alleine vorrann, wir üben ja noch.  



@ bugxx


----------



## oldman (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jow. DANKE  werde es ihm ausrichten... er hat hier im IBC auch sein profil. klick--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=54598
> 
> *jeden abend laufe ich mit der kleinen durch die siedlung,- und übe mit ihr das gleichgewicht zu halten... mitlerweile kommt sie ca. 15m. alleine vorrann, wir üben ja noch.*
> 
> ...



habe mit meiner jüngsten auch ne weile gekämpft,  ich meine natürlich geübt - ging garnicht.
dann hat mama das ganze übernommen und nach 30min konnte die kleine radeln..... das muss ich mir heute noch anhören


----------



## Holgi (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...
> jeden abend laufe ich mit der kleinen durch die siedlung,- und übe mit ihr das gleichgewicht zu halten... mitlerweile kommt sie ca. 15m. alleine vorrann, wir üben ja noch.
> 
> ...


 

 versuche es mal mit einem Laufrad parallel, hat bei meinem Sohn auch super geklappt, regelmäßig leicht abschüssig die Beine hoch.

Trotzdem er auch lange parallel mit Stützrädern am Rad unterwegs war, klappte es nach dem abschrauben mit zwei-drei Mal anschieben, dann war der Drop gelutscht  Obwohl auch bei unserer Tochter (4) es gerade auch etwas schwieriger ist, sie fuhr aber auch nicht so viel mit dem Laufrad wie mein Sohn.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

DANKE für die tips. 

irgendwie schnallen es die jungs schneller


----------



## lordpoldy (30. März 2011)

Sina konnt mit drei selbst fahren! Ich kann dir gerne Freitag unser Laufrad mitbringen, wobei das recht klein ist das spezi


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2011)

Meiner hatte keine Probleme mit den Laufrad, jetzt mit dem Hotrock hakts bißchen mit dem Pedalieren. Das vergißt er gerne.


----------



## Holgi (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE für die tips.
> 
> irgendwie schnallen es die jungs schneller


 
da ist was dran, liegt wohl daran das die Jungs in dem Alter eher uns als Vorbild nehmen und mitbiken wollen. Zwischen 4 und 7 war mein Sohn sehr viel mit mir unterwegs, dann ist es etwas abgeflaut (aber auch bei mir) und jetzt geht es wieder los. Macht viel Spaß , auch wenn es manchmal Nerven kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebcak (30. März 2011)

Giant Terrago Disc in XS für einen 9Jährigen. Das Fahrrad ist nun ~9kg schwer, wir haben insgesamt um ca. 5kg erleichtert und noch etwas Potential. Da der Fahrer aber derzeit rasant wächst und im nächsten Jahr dann ein neuer Rahmen ansteht, haben wir auf das Tauschen diverser Anbauteile verzichtet. Das wird dann im nächsten Winter passieren, dann gibts auch noch eine bessere Schaltung und eventuell leichtere Kurbel + Innenlager.


----------



## scotty33 (30. März 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> Giant Terrago Disc in XS für einen 9Jährigen. Das Fahrrad ist nun ~9kg schwer, wir haben insgesamt um ca. 5kg erleichtert und noch etwas Potential. Da der Fahrer aber derzeit rasant wächst und im nächsten Jahr dann ein neuer Rahmen ansteht, haben wir auf das Tauschen diverser Anbauteile verzichtet. Das wird dann im nächsten Winter passieren, dann gibts auch noch eine bessere Schaltung und eventuell leichtere Kurbel + Innenlager.



Das ist aber ja mal richtig schöööööön.


----------



## bugxx (9. April 2011)

noch mehr Action. Der kleine Mann gibt echt immer mehr Gas. An diesen Kicker hat er sich Nachmittags rangetastet wärend ich arbeiten war, um mir dann stolz zu verkünden: "Papa, ich spring jetzt auch ber den großen Kicker". Konnte es kaum glauben, was er mir dann am Abend zeigte.


----------



## huhue (10. April 2011)

Schöne Bikes habt ihr für eure Kids gebaut.

Unser Junior hat jetzt auch sein erstes 2-Rad bekommen.

Hier mal Papas Mojo (Der Zaun) und Sohnemanns Jumper:







Greetz huhue


----------



## Peter Lang (11. April 2011)

das Bild ist zwar nicht so spektakulär, aber meine Tochter hatte eine Menge Spaß dabei.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## lordpoldy (11. April 2011)

Finde ich gut das die Mädels auch Spaß am mtb fahren haben! Meine kurze findet das auch gut, nur sie ist erst fünf!
Was ist das für ein Fahrrad?
Am nächsten Fahrrad der Tochter möchte ich auch noch keine federgabel haben!
Soll ein zwanziger werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (11. April 2011)

Das Rad ist von Felt (20 Zoll)


----------



## lordpoldy (11. April 2011)

Wann bekommt sie denn das nächste???


----------



## Peter Lang (11. April 2011)

Geburtstag ist im September.......


----------



## lordpoldy (11. April 2011)

Bei meiner im Dezember! Das trifft sich ja


----------



## mäxx__ (11. April 2011)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> das Bild ist zwar nicht so spektakülär, aber meine Tochter hatte eine Menge Spaß dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



...nicht spektakulär, aber guck dir mal das Grinsen an)))


----------



## KHUJAND (11. April 2011)

@ bugxx    

@ Peter Lang


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. April 2011)

Die ganzen Kinderfotos sind absolute spitze und meine beiden sind auch schon wieder bestens dabei



Gruß Jens!


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Die ganzen Kinderfotos sind absolute spitze
> Gruß Jens!



alle Kinder sind Spitze


----------



## komiker (13. April 2011)

ich hab da auch noch was vom letzten sommer mit dem laufrad









im moment sind wir dabei das pedalieren zu lernen, schliesslich bringt der osterhase was schönes...


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

hoffentlich bringt mir der osterhasi auch was schönes... das pedal geschenk für junior hab ich ihm schon gegeben... konnt ostern net abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komiker (13. April 2011)

hehe, meine freundin ist genauso ungeduldig:

ungefähr 2 wochen vor meinem geburtstag

Sie: "dein geburtstagsgeschenk ist heute angekommen" 
Ich: "schön"
Sie: "willst du wissen was es ist?"
Ich: "Nö"
Sie: "Soll ich es dir jetzt schon geben?"
Ich: "Nö"
Sie: "Bist du denn gar nicht neugierig?"
Ich: "Nicht so viel wie du"
Sie: "OHHHH, ich will aber wissen ob es dir gefällt..."

usw usw....


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

ha ha


----------



## Wooly (16. April 2011)

Scott Vantage Junior 20" "leicht getrimmt" ...  ... gut wenn man eine jahrelang gut gefüllte Restekiste hat ... 

Die Kurbeln & Kettenblatt werden noch getauscht, sobald die gekürzten alten LX Kurbeln da sind.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. April 2011)

ich finds ja derb das die kleinen rahmen schon disc-aufnahme haben.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. April 2011)

wow geiles Teil  gefällt mir richtig gut sehr schick


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. April 2011)

junior hat freitag auch endlich sein neues bike bekommen  













erste tour war gestern und heut nachmittag gehts gleich wieder raus... er kann einfach net genug bekommen


----------



## Wooly (17. April 2011)

Heute die erst Tour, da wächst Konkurrenz heran .. ;-)) ... Forstwege und ein erster leichter Singletrail, alles gut gemeistert ... Kinder lernen einfach unglaublich schnell.











ich kann jedem nur die HS 33 als Bremse für Kinderbikes empfehlen, super zu dosieren, einfach zu montieren und sehr gut auf kleine Kinderhände einzustellen


----------



## huhue (18. April 2011)

Super, ich wollte meine Magura verkaufen, da werde ich sie wohl einlagern für den Junior...

greetz Huhue


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

die bremse auf dem hotrock von meinem junior sieht man ja, hat einer ne idee für ne bremse die etwas ergonomischer vom griff her ist, und geeignet für die hände eines fast 4,5 jährigen und die gut funktioniert?
ist leider keine canti montage möglich nur oben an der gabel---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (18. April 2011)

Bremse würd ICH wohl abschrauben um Gewicht zu sparen und ne cleanere Optik zu bekommen. Wenn hinten Rücktritt ist, dann werden die ne schlechte Handbremse wohl eh niemals nutzen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

junior will aber ne handbremse weil er sich schon sehr daran gewöhnt hat und sich darauf verlässt! er hat schon gemeckert das nicht 2 bremsen drann sind...


----------



## undetaker (18. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> junior will aber ne handbremse weil er sich schon sehr daran gewöhnt hat und sich darauf verlässt! er hat schon gemeckert das nicht 2 bremsen drann sind...


 
Ich suche auch nach einer Lösung für das Problem, dass einzige was mir bis jetzt eingefallen ist, ist ein U-Brakeadapter.
http://www.e-bikeshop.de/Bremsenzub...platte::2685.html?referer=froogle&language=de
ob es auch einen entsprechenden v-Brakeadapter gibt weiß ich nicht, ich hab schon mal gesehen das es so schraubbare Cantisockel gibt, aber ob die an die Gabel passen, bzw. wo man sowas her bekommt ka!!!
Mein Sohn benutzt die aktuelle Bremse übrigens nie.

Gruß Legi


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

rennrad bremsen würde da nicht passen oder ? ich mein wegen der schenkel länge?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2011)

Wooly  SUUUPER !


----------



## undetaker (18. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> rennrad bremsen würde da nicht passen oder ? ich mein wegen der schenkel länge?


 
...ich glaube das passt nicht, ich habe Zuhause 105er Bremsen an meinem Singlespeed, mit langen Schenkeln und einen 28/700er Reifen und das ist schon arg eng, mit den 16-2,125er Reifen passt das wahrscheinlich nicht.

Gruß Legi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

hmmm dann bleibt wohl nur weiter suchen...


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2011)

ich sehe es so wie es hier steht-->   #841


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich sehe es so wie es hier steht-->   #841



dann schraub doch DEINEM sohn die bremse ab ...


----------



## zaskar76 (18. April 2011)

WENN er ne gute Lösung gefunden hat, dann kann er die ja auch montieren - bis dahin kann man das nutzlose Gerümpel ja trotzdem entsorgen.

EDIT:


HeavyBiker schrieb:


> dann schraub doch DEINEM sohn die bremse ab ...



Hat er ne denkbar schlechte Basis für 2 Handbremsen gekauft oder du?
Shice ist halt schlecht zu polieren...
Ansonsten mach Cantisockel dran und bau nen Hinterrad mit Freilauf.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> dann schraub doch DEINEM sohn die bremse ab ...



warum bist du immer gleich so angepisst...
wenn ich was schreibe.
die fahrweise von meinem sohn und deinem kind, kannst du doch wohl ernsthaft nicht vergleichen ?


----------



## Mitglied (18. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> rennrad bremsen würde da nicht passen oder ? ich mein wegen der schenkel länge?


Ich würde eher in der Abteilung BMX schauen; dort sollte z. B. Odyssey was brauchbares haben.


----------



## Wooly (18. April 2011)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich würde eher in der Abteilung BMX schauen; dort sollte z. B. Odyssey was brauchbares haben.



ich denke auch das man da am ehsten fündig wird .. lustigerweise hat Specialized auf den Internetseiten die Felgenbremse vorne inzwischen komplett weggelassen und setzt ganz auf Rücktritt.

Ich denke man wird aus diesen Felgenkneifern nicht mehr Kraft rauskitzeln, jeder der schon mal auf einem Rennrad saß weiß von was ich rede ... ich würde mir einen ergonomischern Bremshebel besorgen, der sich gut auf kleine Hände einstellen lässt, und den dann RECHTS montieren, dann gewöhnt er sich gleich dran eher dort zu bremsen, und hat dann später mit zwei Bremsen (die dann vielleicht auch wirklich bremsen) nicht das Problem, immer die Schreckbremsungen mit der falschen Bremse zu machen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. April 2011)

da wir grad dieses Thema Gabel Bremsaufnahme haben, möchte ich auch mal was fragen
was für Bremsen kann ich bei dieser Manitou Gabel dran schrauben ?
es gibt zwar die aufnahme für Cantis aber irgendwie check ich da nicht durch... bei normale V-Brake aufnahme hats doch ein loch wo die feder der V-Brake reinkommt bei dem hier aber gibts das nicht hat jemand ne ahnung was für Bremsen damals für Gabel verwendet wurde 
vielen dank für eure hilfe schonmal


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

danke für den bmx bremsen hinweis. werd mich da mal umsehen, der kleine kommt mit hebel und bremswirkung soweit gut klar, die bremse selber ist zwar korrekt montiert aber wakelt irgendwie doch ziemlich rum, und daher würde ich gerne ein bischen was wertigeres drann bauen.


----------



## huhue (18. April 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> bei normale V-Brake aufnahme hats doch ein loch wo die feder der V-Brake reinkommt bei dem hier aber gibts das nicht hat jemand ne ahnung was für Bremsen damals für Gabel verwendet wurde
> vielen dank für eure hilfe schonmal



Da gehört eine unterlegscheibe hinter die Canti Sockel, war so ein ovales Teil mit loch drin!

Greetz huhue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. April 2011)

nein da war nichts dran 
das loch sollte normalerweise gleich neben der aufnahme fest am casting sein
und vorallem sind auch die aufnahmen für die Cantis auch ganz anders also kleinere bohrung komm einfach nicht weiter


----------



## huhue (18. April 2011)

Ich habe hier 2 solche Gabeln an der Wand zu hängen, da gehören Unterlegscheiben ran glaub mir, oder brauchste Bildbeweise?
Wenn Du die Gabel gebraucht gekauft hast, dann hat der Vorbesitzer vermutlich die Sockel abgeschraubt und dann die U-Scheiben verschlampt!

greetz huhue


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2011)

möglichkeit wäre zur not die montage einer magura... die brauch die bohrungen nicht.


----------



## Mitglied (18. April 2011)

Ich würd' sagen da fehlen einfach nur die Cantisockel?!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2011)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich würd' sagen da fehlen einfach nur die Cantisockel?!



nich ganz, recht haste schon, aber schau mal genau hin, um für die feder der bremse einen haltepunkt zu haben, ist neben der aufnahme zur gabelmitte hin eine kleine bohrung. die fehlt dort allerdings.

hier zu sehen was ich meine:





achja, ich weiss das dort das gewinde im sack is, ich hab die gabel leider so schon gekriegt.


----------



## huhue (18. April 2011)

Ihr habts ja so gewollt:







So sieht ein Korrekt bestückter Manitou Mach 5 Canti Sockel aus!

Die Unterlegscheibe lässt sich sicherlich mit wenig handwerklichem geschick nachbauen!

greetz huhue


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2011)

huhue schrieb:


> Ihr habts ja so gewollt:
> 
> So sieht ein Korrekt bestückter Manitou Mach 5 Canti Sockel aus!
> 
> ...



ich habs dir geglaubt, meine sowas schonmal irgendwo gesehen zu haben.


----------



## huhue (18. April 2011)

Ich würde die Sockel auch nicht ohne Unterlegscheiben benutzen, da man sich sonst den Guss zergurkt.

Greetz huhue


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. April 2011)

@huhue danke dir genau sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerome (21. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> junior will aber ne handbremse weil er sich schon sehr daran gewöhnt hat und sich darauf verlässt! er hat schon gemeckert das nicht 2 bremsen drann sind...



Bei Ebay kauft einer eine Adapter für Magura HS Bremsen.  http://cgi.ebay.de/Umrustkitt-U-Bugel-Magura-HS11-HS33-Bremse-/110652242376?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19c36339c8
Vielleicht es dir ja, ich habe mit einem original Magurabügel ( führen die leider nicht mehr) unseren Kindertransporter getuned.


----------



## Gregani (22. April 2011)

Hey,
eine kurze Frage. Was hat eigentlich die SID für eine absolute Bauhöhe. Wurde ja hier öfters verbaut.


----------



## pizza68 (24. April 2011)

http://cdn.hibike.com/image/product/MTH/MTH_Se0PGR-il.jpg


----------



## pizza68 (24. April 2011)

Ich habe meinem Sohn zu Ostern ein 2010 Specialized P.Grom 24 gekauft.
Es passt für seine 135 cm vom Rahmen und mit gekürztem Lenker perfekt.
Nur die Kurbellänge (170 mm?) ist noch zu lang. Ein Scott Voltage 24" hat eine Kurbellänge von 152 mm. Das haben wir vorher mehrfach getestet uns schaut ergonomisch richtig aus.
Nur, wo bekomme ich geeignete Cromo Kurbeln für 19 mm Achse mit 150-155 mm Länge her?
Hat evtl. jemand sogar noch gebrauchte im Keller liegen aus denen er rausgewachsen ist?


----------



## GravityForce (29. April 2011)

So die Kiste von meinem Junior is fertig. Nur die hintere Leitung muss noch etwas gekürtzt werden.


----------



## Pan Tau (29. April 2011)

GravityForce schrieb:


> So die Kiste von meinem Junior is fertig. Nur die hintere Leitung muss noch etwas gekürtzt werden.



Sehr schick das Teil!

Könntest Du bitte noch ein paar Angaben zum Gewicht und Preis sowie zur Größe des Fahrers machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (29. April 2011)

Gewicht? Hat es 
Kann aber nicht genau sagen wieviel...Junior find die Kiste rockt, somit ist mein Ziel erfüllt !
Das Scott Voltage kost 349,- oder so. Dazu kamen dann eigentlich nur die Laufräder und ne neue Kette. Die XTR Bremsen, LX Schalthebel, XT Schaltwerk, Griffe, Lenker und Vorbau sind aus meinem Fundus.

RIDE ON!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (29. April 2011)

@ GravityForce schönes Junior Bike  nur die Cantis würd ich noch von der Gabel wegschrauben


----------



## GravityForce (29. April 2011)

kommt noch 
und danke!


----------



## Wooly (30. April 2011)

mit dem einem richtigen Bike sind auch die ersten Touren & Singletrails kein Problem mehr ...


----------



## lexman (1. Mai 2011)

Stehe auch grad vor der Entscheidung für meinen 8 jährigen was gescheites zu kaufen oder was individuelles aufzubauen.

Sehr interessanter Beitrag...abonniert


----------



## Pan Tau (2. Mai 2011)

Nach intensiven Umbauten am 20" Marin MTB meiner Tochter habe ich nun ein 7fach Revoshift Drehgriff sowie einen Satz Kinderbremshebel übrig:











Gerne gebe ich die Komponenten gegen Übernahme des Portos kostenfrei an einen bastelwütigen Vater/eine bastelwütige Mutter ab - einfach eine PN schicken!


----------



## chris5000 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo PanTau,

an den Hebeln hätte ich Interesse, da sie für die Hände meiner Tochter im Moment noch passender (geringere Griffweite) aussehen , als die originalen am neuen Beinn 20 Large (oder täuscht das?), das in 2 Wochen zum Geburtstag übergeben werden wird.

Da ich auch in Berlin wohne, könnten wir uns das Porto sparen und ich lade Dich stattdessen auf einen Kaffee ein 

Hast gleich eine PM.


----------



## Pan Tau (2. Mai 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hallo PanTau,
> 
> an den Hebeln hätte ich Interesse, da sie für die Hände meiner Tochter im Moment noch passender (geringere Griffweite) aussehen , als die originalen am neuen Beinn 20 Large (oder täuscht das?), das in 2 Wochen zum Geburtstag übergeben werden wird.
> 
> ...



...und damit sind die Hebel auch bereits der Weiterverwendung zugeführt und ich kenne nun bereits das dritte Mitglied des Forums persönlich


----------



## petete2000 (3. Mai 2011)

Unterwegs mit Papa.


----------



## gentic (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
mein Sohnemann ist momentan auf einem JR Voltage 20 unterwegs... wo bekomme ich STABILE UND LEICHTE LR mit Schnellspanner her? oder Material zum selber bauen? Mom. ist noch der 6-fach Schraubkranz verbaut.. kann man den weiterverwenden?
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (10. Mai 2011)

Teile bei http://www.pedalkraft.de oder Kompletträder z.b. bei http://www.radplan-delta.de/aero/aero.html. Einzelne Sapim Laser findet man auch in den Längen wenn man google nutzt.


----------



## Holgi (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

unser Jr. hat auch endlich sein Traumbike bekommen. Ein Scott Voltage FR20 in S. Dank der geringen Sitzrohrhöhe passt es genauso wie das RedBull mit 24"

Er kommt gut damit klar, etwas Gewicht kommt evtl. noch runter, zumindest die DH-Bettys braucht er nicht


----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2011)

So, mein Kleiner hat es jetzt kapiert mit dem Fahren.
Eine konzentrierte halbe Stunde war nötig, dann ist er alleine weitergefahren !
Stürze sind noch an der Tagesordnung...

Habt ihr einen Tip für Handschuhe für einen 4,5 jährigen ?


----------



## Diman (10. Mai 2011)

Roeckl macht gute Handschuhe  auch für die Kinder. Meiner hatte aber Frauenhandschuhe von Roeckl in der kleinsten Größe.


----------



## Holgi (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

mein Sohn hatte immer bei Polo Pharao MX Handschuhe bekommen, die gibts da in sehr kleinen Größen (Langfinger) vorher hatte er auch mal Roeckl (Kurz) jetzt passen ONeal.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2011)

@gentic  Ich lass gerade für den Sohn von meinen Cousin einen guten/günstigen/sau leichten laufradsatz vom www.100bike.de aufbauen. 

@Holger 
TIP/TOP  

@san_andreas
www.mountainbikes.net  hat Kinderhanschuhe (sind zwar im onlineshop nicht gelistet) aber ruf da mal an.


----------



## gentic (10. Mai 2011)

danke erstmal.. aber... oh man.. die auswahl ist ja riesig... ist es möglich platztechnisch anstelle der 6-fach schraubkranzkassette eine "normale" 7-fach einzubauen?
wie würdet ihr die LR zusammenstellen? wie gesagt... leicht und stabil... mein kleiner springt gern die treppen runter


----------



## gentic (10. Mai 2011)

oh.. und handschuhe... 
niklas fährt momentan mit Fox Dirtpaw in KS.. Vollfinger...
die nächsten Handschuhe sind auch schon da.. O´NEALL Element Glove in 6


----------



## Diman (10. Mai 2011)

gentic schrieb:


> wie gesagt... leicht und stabil... mein kleiner *springt gern die treppen runter*


Dann kannst du die hier nehmen





wenn dir das Gewicht passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (10. Mai 2011)

@ gentic: leichte Speichen in kurz gibts von Sapim. DT hat nur lange. Sollte es Versorungsschwierigkeiten geben, so weit ich weiß hatte früher Velotraum für seine Kinderräder die Sapim Race im Einsatz. Leichte Vorderradnaben sind gaaaaanz alte Shimanos. Ich hab auch mal ne leichte VR-Nabe von Quando gehabt, 90g bei passabler Qualität.


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Mai 2011)

BMX Felgen sind totaler Overkill denke ich. Wenn man das Gewicht von Kindern berücksichtigt, sollte alles ab 20-24Speichen an ner ordentlich Hohlkammerfelge reichen. 20"-MTB-Kids sollten ja nur so bei um 20-30Kilo Körpergewicht liegen, oder?


----------



## gentic (10. Mai 2011)

danke für die tipps... hmm ich will nicht unbedingt felgen für 60 ds stück kaufen 
sollt halt einfach leichter sein wie der jetztige scott-standard-LR-krempel... wobei der relativ unkaputtbar ist  das gewicht kenn ich nicht.. war damals beim neuaufbau zu faul zum wiegen...
bisher ist das bike fast im orig.zustand... bis auf die federgabel, vorbau (husselfelt), lenker (husselfelt) und schaltwerk... und griffe...
geplant ist mal als nächstes ne akzeptable avid-bremse.
LR sollten halt auf jeden fall schnellspanner haben... und hmm nicht silber sein 
wenn man weg von 6-fach will... ist das möglich? ich meine einbaubreite?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23540658"]http://vimeo.com/23540658[/ame]


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Mai 2011)

Wie sind denn die Felgen vom Scott und mit wie viel Speichen, die kannste ja vielleicht weiter verwenden? Das Scott sollte auch eine 130 oder 135mm breite Hinterradnabehaben? Dann kannste da nach lust und Laune 8/9fach Naben einbauen.


----------



## gentic (10. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Felgen vom Scott und mit wie viel Speichen, die kannste ja vielleicht weiter verwenden? Das Scott sollte auch eine 130 oder 135mm breite Hinterradnabehaben? Dann kannste da nach lust und Laune 8/9fach Naben einbauen.



36-Loch, gefühlt schwer 

also wenn es mit dem aktuellen übereinstimmt (unsers ist von 2007).... und das tut es so wie es aussieht:


Vordernabe JY-433 32 H Nutted

Hinternabe JY-434 32 H Nutted

Kassette Shimano MF-TZ 20 / 14-28 T 6-speed

Speichen 15G UCP silver

Felgen Alex C-1000

Reifen Scott Voltage / 20 x 2.0 full black


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Mai 2011)

Öhm, Nabenbezeichnung lässt eher auf 32Loch schließen? Felgen kann ich nicht einordnen, aber wenn sie nen guten Eindruck machen könntest du auch einfach nur neue Naben/Speichen kaufen und umspeichen. Musst du halt messen ob hinten ein 130mm(Rennrad) oder 135mm(MTB) Hinterbau ist und nach Naben gucken. 32Loch gibts ja reichlich bei Ebay&Co, wenns neu sein muss gibts z.b. von Novatec leichtes Zeug mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Ansonsten halt Alex DA16 Felgen oder so.

Reifen auf Schwalbe Mow Joe wechseln wenn die Scott viel schwerer sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gentic (10. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Öhm, Nabenbezeichnung lässt eher auf 32Loch schließen? Felgen kann ich nicht einordnen, aber wenn sie nen guten Eindruck machen könntest du auch einfach nur neue Naben/Speichen kaufen und umspeichen. Musst du halt messen ob hinten ein 130mm(Rennrad) oder 135mm(MTB) Hinterbau ist und nach Naben gucken. 32Loch gibts ja reichlich bei Ebay&Co, wenns neu sein muss gibts z.b. von Novatec leichtes Zeug mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
> 
> Ansonsten halt Alex DA16 Felgen oder so.
> 
> Reifen auf Schwalbe Mow Joe wechseln wenn die Scott viel schwerer sind.




hmm also in dem hier sind es 36.. grad nochmal gezählt... ok dann hat sich doch was getan in den 3 jahren 

reifen werden auf now joe gewechselt wenn die anderen demnächst durch sind 
edit: ok.. grad 2 mow joe 20x2.0 für 34 euro gekauft  schnäppschen 

aktuelles Bike-Setup 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23552239"]Niklas - April 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## petete2000 (11. Mai 2011)

Ist in Wilingen.


----------



## gentic (16. Mai 2011)

versuchte actionshots  mit frischen mow joes... der rest kommt noch wenn ich mich entschieden hab 




NIklas Mai 11 von gentic77 auf Flickr




NIklas Mai 11 von gentic77 auf Flickr




NIklas Mai 11 von gentic77 auf Flickr


----------



## gentic (17. Mai 2011)

hallo
kennt jemand die teile hier?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nova-Tec-Fahrrad...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1b517b14

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nova-Tec-Fahrrad...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1b517ee0


----------



## undetaker (17. Mai 2011)

gentic schrieb:


> versuchte actionshots  mit frischen mow joes... der rest kommt noch wenn ich mich entschieden hab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Was sind n das für Handschuhe, ich suche noch welche für meinen Sohn!

Gruß Legi


----------



## gentic (17. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich weiss sind das Fox Dirtpaw. Aber ich schau daheim nochmal nach


----------



## El Papa (17. Mai 2011)

@gentic,
die VR-Nabe ist für den Preis recht schwer. Das Gewicht der hinteren zu dem Preis kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Ich hatte meinem Kleinen ne Quando mit 90 g zu irgendwie 25,- eingebaut. Ist aber bereits 7-8 Jahre her. Alte XT/XTR-Naben sollten leichter sein. Guck vielleicht mal bei http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php rein

Cheerio


----------



## gentic (17. Mai 2011)

El Papa schrieb:


> @gentic,
> die VR-Nabe ist für den Preis recht schwer. Das Gewicht der hinteren zu dem Preis kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Ich hatte meinem Kleinen ne Quando mit 90 g zu irgendwie 25,- eingebaut. Ist aber bereits 7-8 Jahre her. Alte XT/XTR-Naben sollten leichter sein. Guck vielleicht mal bei http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php rein
> 
> Cheerio



Hmm es kommt denke ich bei naben nicht so direkt auf 50gramm an. Die sollen ihn aushalten. Momentan sind die albernen schraubachsen und schraubkranz verbaut... Davon will ich weg  und es sollte 36loch sein wegen den vorhandenen felgen 
Hab gestern das kinder ktm gesehen. Serie mit knapp 10kg... Hmm da ist das scott doch gut drüber


----------



## Stopelhopser (18. Mai 2011)

gentic schrieb:


> hallo
> kennt jemand die teile hier?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nova-Tec-Fahrrad...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1b517b14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nova-Tec-Fahrrad...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1b517ee0



Kenne nur die X-light und Superlight Naben der Serie, eingebaut im oben erwähnten cube. Gewicht stimmt hier mit den Angaben von dem Händler überein.

http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=25_106_756_764&page=1&sort=3a&osCsid=45dccd70a0c1e71ef55708f990b2fef0

Sind sauber verarbeitet. Aussagen zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch keine machen, aber an viel genutzten Erwachsenenräderng geht angeblich auch mal die Lagerung defekt, wie man in anderen Foren und threads lesen kann.


----------



## gentic (21. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24031139"]http://vimeo.com/24031139[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24031104"]http://vimeo.com/24031104[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24031167"]http://vimeo.com/24031167[/ame]

erstes mal heute  war nicht müde zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gentic (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand erfahrungen mit Protektoren für Kinder (6 Jahre)? Arm / Beine?

unser kleiner ist am Sonntag recht schnell über einen Table... und in Schräglage gelandet... jetzt will er nicht langsamer fahren oder so... er will Protektoren wie papa 

bin über tipps dankbar...


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2011)

hey gentic  geht ab der kleine... 
Protektoren für Kinder hat www.mountainbikes.net 
einfach da mal anrufen.die helfen gerne. 


dann wird dein sohn genau so breit wie meiner   #898


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2011)

hat jemand ne idee: 24"-reifen für weichen, sehr sandigen boden?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> hat jemand ne idee: 24"-reifen für weichen, sehr sandigen boden?



habich da... KHE Reifen,- sehr gut für sandigen trockenen boden. 
kann dir 2 stück für 25 euro inkl.versand  geben. NEU !


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2011)

klingt gut. 
welche sind das?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> klingt gut.
> welche sind das?









DURO Buffalo BlackHawk in 24


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2011)

danke!


----------



## regloh (26. Mai 2011)

Nächste Stufe ist angesagt. Hab unserem jetzt ein Specialized "P.Series" P.2 CRO-MO  gekauft. Freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt. Hätte damit ein http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/248066 übrig .


----------



## Donnerbolzen (30. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich habe ich meinem Junior was vernünftiges gekauft!?
Scott Scale 24 RC, Modell 2009 (Gewicht 10,10kg komplett). 



Er ist auf jeden Fall zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugxx (30. Mai 2011)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Er ist auf jeden Fall zufrieden



und das ist das wichtigste. warum sollte man damit auch nicht zufrieden sein?!


Mein Junior hat auch n neues Spielzeug bekommen....hat er sich auch wirklich verdient!


----------



## Pan Tau (31. Mai 2011)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habe ich meinem Junior was vernünftiges gekauft!?
> Scott Scale 24 RC, Modell 2009 (Gewicht 10,10kg komplett).
> 
> 
> ...



Aus meiner Sicht eine gute Wahl und da Junior zufrieden ist:


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2011)

2x Ja


----------



## Diman (2. Juni 2011)

Beim Klettern.


----------



## Wooly (2. Juni 2011)

endlich im Endzustand:


- Scott Voltage Junior 20"

- original Scott/RST Gabel

- gekürzte alte Deore Kurbeln mit XPedo Pedalen, 32´er Blatt

- altes DX Tretlager

- Spank Sattelstütze mit original Scott Sattel

- Laufräder mit alten CODA Industrienaben, Alexrims Felgen, Schwalbe Mow Joe Reifen

- Straitline Vorbau, alter FSA Lenker aus der Restekiste gekürzt

- Magura Raceline HS 33 rot

- Schaltwerk altes Shimano 105 er 6-fach mit Shimano Drehschalter


geht ab wie Schmitts Katze ....


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. Juni 2011)

geiles teil gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCHEIBE (2. Juni 2011)

Mir  auch!Suche  auch  so  ein  Teil  für  6  Jähriegen  Reider.


----------



## Wooly (2. Juni 2011)

SCHEIBE schrieb:


> Mir  auch!Suche  auch  so  ein  Teil  für  6  Jähriegen  Reider.



da hilft nur selberbauen ...


----------



## scotty33 (2. Juni 2011)

@Donnerbolzen: auf jeden fall eine gute wahl. ich hab das von unserer tochter jetzt auf etwas über 9 kilo, unter 9 möcht ich noch kommen. hab jetzt doch mal gewogen.








kannst auch hier mal schauen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/40474

http://scale-stefan.blogspot.com/2011/05/celinas-rad.html

gruß stefan


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2011)

was geht ab ? Wooly


----------



## Judge (10. Juni 2011)

regloh schrieb:


> Nächste Stufe ist angesagt. Hab unserem jetzt ein Specialized "P.Series" P.2 CRO-MO  gekauft. Freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt. Hätte damit ein http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/248066 übrig .



P2 Cro-mo findet mein Sohnemann auch so nice, das er er nicht mehr hergeben möchte ...  






also viel Spass damit


----------



## regloh (10. Juni 2011)

meci... wie alt ist Dein "Großer"?


----------



## Judge (11. Juni 2011)

Hi,
mein Großer wird im Oktober 10 Jahre alt


----------



## gentic (11. Juni 2011)

ab was für einer körpergrösse kann man denn von 20 auf ein Dirt umsteigen? dachte an ein kleiners 26 auf 24 umgebaut? möglichst kein singlespeed


----------



## regloh (11. Juni 2011)

Judge schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein Großer wird im Oktober 10 Jahre alt



passt um -Jahr (15.10)


----------



## regloh (11. Juni 2011)

gentic schrieb:


> ab was für einer körpergrösse kann man denn von 20 auf ein Dirt umsteigen? dachte an ein kleiners 26 auf 24 umgebaut? möglichst kein singlespeed



schritt maße, beinlänge und körpergröße? Armlänge nicht vergessen... dann erst auf die Suche machen... und entscheiden ob es nicht doch besser ist für die Übergangszeit ein 24iger dirt zu beschaffen. Manche Single Speed kann man umbauen lassen, wenn der Rahmen es zulässt. Bei unserem P.Street wars möglich.. ist aber ned ideal da extrem viel Spannung drauf ist. Ein "schneller" Hinterrad wechsel ist nicht drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugxx (13. Juni 2011)

wird im Okt. 9


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2011)

sau coole action bilder...  








 meiner ist aber eher der cruiser als der springer.


----------



## Holgi (15. Juni 2011)

Moin,

mein "GroÃer" hat nach dem 20" ein 24er Scott Voltage bekommen, damit kam/kommt er echt gut klar, kann ich nur empfehlen 
Dazu noch eine brauchbare Luftgabel. Bilder gibts hier im Thread.

Btw. bewegte Bilder von ihm mit seinem neuen Voltage FR, damit geht er langsam  richtig gut ab 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV9TsHac3w8"]YouTube        - âªPhillip Downhill 1â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Pan Tau (15. Juni 2011)

Kleines Update in Sachen 20" Marin Hidden Canyon meiner Tochter:











Damit ist das Bike eigentlich fertig, aber der Kampf um die Gabel dauert noch an 

Da meine Tochter im Laufe der Bike-Optimierung ordentlich gewachsen ist, freut sich in Kürze ihr kleiner Bruder über das Bike und ich kann mich dem Umbau eines 24" Bikes widmen - was würde ich nur ohne Kinder machen?! 

P.S.: Mein besonderer Dank gilt auch diesmal Pittus für seine tatkräftige Unterstützung und Geduld!


----------



## scotty33 (15. Juni 2011)

Holgi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein "GroÃer" hat nach dem 20" ein 24er Scott Voltage bekommen, damit kam/kommt er echt gut klar, kann ich nur empfehlen
> Dazu noch eine brauchbare Luftgabel. Bilder gibts hier im Thread.
> ...



Da habt ihr aber ein richtig Cooooles Video gedreht und alle Achtung an den kleinen Mann. SchÃ¶ne Strecke, die ihr da gebastelt habt.


----------



## Kint (15. Juni 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Kleines Update in Sachen 20" Marin Hidden Canyon meiner Tochter:...



schick. 
Weil ich die Kurbeln gerade sehe, hattest Du sie mal auf die Waage gelegt bevor sie verbaut wurden ? 

Ich hatte sie vor diesem Forum damals noch in Grünbaers Faden empfohlen weil sie in vielen verschiedenen Längen (135-175) und Farben erhältlich sind - nicht jeder kann Kurbeln kürzen. 

Einzig bei dem Gewicht kenn ich nur die Herstellerangabe von 320g komplett, - und da weiss ich nicht für welche länge die gelten. 

ebay suche:
http://desc.shop.ebay.com/Bicycle-P...ies&_fln=1&_sc=1&_sop=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282
oder gebrauchte 150er mit ISIS für günstig:
http://cgi.ebay.de/330576896732?ru=...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=330576896732&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Kerem1994 (17. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gestern von meinen Dad ein Wheeler 7800 bekommen wer gute Fährrader sucht für einen billigen Preis:http://www.laendleanzeiger.at/searc...YCHECK=&CITYERR=&CITYDISP=&VTLAT=0&VTLONG=0&C

Das Wheeler hat 90 Euro gekostet doch die Austattung

Rahmen: Wheeler 7800 Alu 7,8Kg

Schaltung. Shimano Deore XT 8-Gang

Bremse vorne: Shimano Deore XT

Felgen: Araya Alu Felgen 

Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT

Kette frisch geölt

Sattelstütze: Promax Alu

Nabe: Shimano Deore XT

Tretkurbel: Shimano Deore XTR hab ich aber gewechselt da diese Knarschgeräusch gemacht hat

Bin echt froh über dieses Bike

Ahh Federgabel:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=443758


----------



## Pan Tau (17. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> schick.



Danke 



Kint schrieb:


> Weil ich die Kurbeln gerade sehe, hattest Du sie mal auf die Waage gelegt
> bevor sie verbaut wurden ?



Obwohl ich ja bei praktische jedem Beitrag nach einer Gewichtsangabe frage, habe ich das tatsächlich leider bei den Kurbeln vergessen = ich weiß es leider nicht 

Dennoch gelobe ich Besserung und werde die Kurbeln bei der nächsten Umbau-Aktion (nach-)wiegen!



Kint schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie vor diesem Forum damals noch in Grünbaers Faden empfohlen weil sie in vielen verschiedenen Längen (135-175) und Farben erhältlich sind - nicht jeder kann Kurbeln kürzen.
> 
> Einzig bei dem Gewicht kenn ich nur die Herstellerangabe von 320g komplett, - und da weiss ich nicht für welche länge die gelten.



Zum Thema Kurbel-Gewicht gab es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455629&referrerid=21456 div. Angaben.


----------



## Holgi (17. Juni 2011)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Da habt ihr aber ein richtig Cooooles Video gedreht und alle Achtung an den kleinen Mann. Schöne Strecke, die ihr da gebastelt habt.


 
Hi,

Danke, der "Große" (10j) ist auch stolz wie Bolle das er die Line jetzt durchspringt  

Leider gibts mit der Strecke im Mom echte Probleme, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (17. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> schick.
> Weil ich die Kurbeln gerade sehe, hattest Du sie mal auf die Waage gelegt bevor sie verbaut wurden ?
> 
> Ich hatte sie vor diesem Forum damals noch in Grünbaers Faden empfohlen weil sie in vielen verschiedenen Längen (135-175) und Farben erhältlich sind - nicht jeder kann Kurbeln kürzen.
> ...




Die Kurbel wiegt in der 135 mm ISIS-Version 400 gramm. Das sind die nackten Kurbelarme. 

Grüße


----------



## pebcak (18. Juni 2011)

Kleinigkeitentuning...

vorderer Reflektor am Giant meines Sohnes:


----------



## lekanteto (20. Juni 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> Kleinigkeitentuning...
> vorderer Reflektor am Giant meines Sohnes:


Vielleicht ein bisschen klein, aber cool


----------



## Holgi (20. Juni 2011)

Moin,

spitzen Idee


----------



## TonySoprano (20. Juni 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Kleines Update in Sachen 20" Marin Hidden Canyon meiner Tochter:



wie kommt deine Tochter mit dem SRAM-Schaltgriff zurecht, bzw. gehen die nicht zu schwer?

Gruss
andreas


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2011)

Die Grip Shifter kann man mit etwas Fett "einstellen", dann gehen sie deutlich leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (20. Juni 2011)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> wie kommt deine Tochter mit dem SRAM-Schaltgriff zurecht, bzw. gehen die nicht zu schwer?
> 
> Gruss
> andreas



Nach einer schrittweisen Umrüstung von SRAM MRX mit alter Deore XT über SRAM X9 Twister und SRAM X7 Schaltwerk auf SRAM X9 Twister und SRAM X9 Schaltwerk flutscht das jetzt und sie kann problemlos alle Gänge schalten 

Fairerweise muss man allerdings sagen, dass meine Tochter mittlerweile acht Jahre alt ist (ja, sie gehört zu den eher kleinen Kindern) und über recht ordentliche Handkräfte verfügt - muss ja schließlich ihr Brüder in Schach halten...


----------



## TonySoprano (20. Juni 2011)

Ja, danke Euch, dann werd ich mal bestellen ...


----------



## hesinde2006 (15. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel der Umbau (Teilekosten) von einer 1-fach auf 3-dreifach Kurbel inkl Umwerfer (an einem 20er Bike) kostet ?


----------



## Kint (15. Juli 2011)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel der Umbau (Teilekosten) von einer 1-fach auf 3-dreifach Kurbel inkl Umwerfer (an einem 20er Bike) kostet ?



Das lässt sich pauschal schwer beantworten. 
Das kannst Du grundsätzlich ab 30 machen, geht aber locker auch bis 200 hoch, je nach Wunsch neu/gebraucht, vorhandener Substanz und/oder Anspruch. 

Du brauchst definitv den Shifter, den Umwerfer, die Kettenblätter, evtl je nach vorhandener Substanz dann noch ne Kurbel und ein innenlager ganz zu schweigen von den zuggegenhaltern.. 

Was für Material, vor allem Rahmen, Innenlager etc ist denn vorhanden ? 
Wenns passt dann gibts immer wieder mal alte DX Kurbeln inkl Blättern (Fc Mt60) für 20 - die kann man gut kürzen, ein SRAM MRX Shifter kriegt man ab 5, den Umwerfer sogar in neu teilweise für nen 10er hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## hesinde2006 (15. Juli 2011)

> Was fÃ¼r Material, vor allem Rahmen, Innenlager etc ist denn vorhanden ?


Das Bike ist ein Ghost 20, mehr kann ich nicht sagen da ich mich mit Bikes nicht so gut auskenne.



> Wenns passt dann gibts immer wieder mal alte DX Kurbeln inkl BlÃ¤ttern (Fc Mt60) fÃ¼r 20â¬ - die kann man gut kÃ¼rzen


WÃ¤re jemand hier so nett mir die Kurbel zu kÃ¼rzen und Gewinde zu schneiden ?


----------



## lekanteto (15. Juli 2011)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Wäre jemand hier so nett mir die Kurbel zu kürzen und Gewinde zu schneiden ?


Kürzen und Gewinde Schneiden geht einfach aber das Loch für die Pedalaugen zu bohren ist schwierig.

Es muss parallel zur Lagerachse sein und beide Pedalarme sollten auch gleich lang werden.
Für meine Kinder habe ich es probiert. Es für andere Leute zu tun, traue ich mir nicht zu. Wenn das Ergebnis nicht gut genug wird, sind halt gleich 20, 30 futsch...

http://customcranks.de/ und http://bikesmithdesign.com/Short_Cranks/shorten.html liefern bestimmt gute Ergebnisse.


----------



## lordpoldy (15. Juli 2011)

Mal was ohne den Kurbel umbau.....





Hat hier jemand schonmal sowas aufgebaut???


----------



## Pan Tau (15. Juli 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Mal was ohne den Kurbel umbau.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, wer hat denn das Teil aufgebaut und wo hast Du es abgelichtet?!


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2011)

Finde ich eigentlich ziemlich sinnlos. CC Bike mit DH Gabel ?
Und 200er Bremsscheiben ? Da hat aber jemand gar keinen Plan.


----------



## lordpoldy (15. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es trotzdem ziemlich Phat..... Brauchbar ist es für ein Kind in diesem alter eh nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (15. Juli 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Wow, wer hat denn das Teil aufgebaut und wo hast Du es abgelichtet?!



Ich habe es gar nicht abgelichtet, habe das Bild auf Facebook geklaut und da hat es einer von pinkbike.org oder so


----------



## hesinde2006 (16. Juli 2011)

> Für meine Kinder habe ich es probiert. Es für andere Leute zu tun, traue ich mir nicht zu.


Hat es bei funktioniert ?


Meint ihr ein Schlosser kriegt das Gewinde scheiden hin?


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Finde ich eigentlich ziemlich sinnlos. CC Bike mit DH Gabel ?
> Und 200er Bremsscheiben ? Da hat aber jemand gar keinen Plan.



Ich finde das Rad sehr geil. Vieles an unserem Hobby, bzw. dessen Übertragung auf die Kinder, macht nicht unbedingt Sinn. Alles Ansichtssache. Wer weiß wo der Typ wohnt, vielleicht in einem Bikepark.  Mein Junior meinte jedenfalls "Ohhh das gefällt mir..." Motivation ist manchmal alles.
Die Reifen würden mich noch interessieren.


----------



## Kint (16. Juli 2011)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> ...
> Meint ihr ein Schlosser kriegt das Gewinde scheiden hin?



prinzipiell ja. 
Allerdings braucht er dazu neben den Fähigkeiten auch die passenden Gewindeschneider, also einmal 9/16" (0.56") x 20 tpi für rechtsgewinde und einmal Linksgewinde für die jeweiligen Kurbelseiten. Die sind jetzt nicht soo gängig. 

Und dann ist immer noch nicht geklärt ob das ganze an dem Bike überhaupt machbar oder sinnvoll ist. 

Darf ich vorschlagen dass Du mal zwei Bilder des Bikes einstellst, einmal die Ansicht wie obiges Scott, und dann noch so eine Ansicht (Thumbnail klick für groß)




Wahlweise auch von unten. Dann kann man ungefähr abschätzen was Du alles brauchst und ob das so überhaupt möglich ist. 


Grundsätzlich für sinnvoll halte ich es an nem 20" übrigens nicht.
Ich gehe davon aus dass auch hinten mehrere Ritzel vorhanden sind - und diese 1*X Schaltung sollte eigentlich ausreichen. 
Ne reduzierte Variante wäre einfach nur ein zweites Kettenblatt (mittleres) zu montieren, da muss man an der Kurbel wahrscheinlich nix verändern, sondern kann das Blatt einfach auf die andere Seite des Kurbelspiders gegenklemmen, so wie das bei Erwachsenenrädern auch gemacht wird. 

Ist aber alles nur Spekulation wenn man nichts von der Substanz bzw vorhandenen Technik kennt. Also Fotos bitte.


----------



## El Papa (16. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema Kurbelkürzen gibt es bereits einige Anleitungen hier. Die Gewindeschneider gibts recht günstig bei Rose.

@Waldschleicher, der Reifen dürfte ein Maxxis Maxx Daddy sein. Den hab ich bereits einige Male erwähnt. Wird aus Gewichtsgründen (630 g) aber von den meisten abgelehnt. Ich gebe zu leicht ist er nicht, aber er bringt Federweg (2,25-er) und hat richtig gut Grip.


----------



## hesinde2006 (16. Juli 2011)

> Zum Thema Kurbelkürzen gibt es bereits einige Anleitungen hier. Die Gewindeschneider gibts recht günstig bei Rose.


Ich trau mir das aber nicht zu, dazu kommen zwei linke Hände und dass nötige Werkzeug fehlt mir auch. 
Deshalb muss ich jemand finden des es für mich macht.


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Juli 2011)

El Papa schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher, der Reifen dürfte ein Maxxis Maxx Daddy sein. Den hab ich bereits einige Male erwähnt. Wird aus Gewichtsgründen (630 g) aber von den meisten abgelehnt. Ich gebe zu leicht ist er nicht, aber er bringt Federweg (2,25-er) und hat richtig gut Grip.



Ah, DER.  Naja, wenn sich der Einsatzbereich auf ganz grobes Geläuf verschoben hat, schau ich mir den nochmal an. Im Moment bin ich etwas erschüttert wie wenig Profil der Mow Joe hat und welchem Verschleiß er unterliegt...  Der macht mich arm.


----------



## Regge (22. Juli 2011)

Ich habe für Junior ein Cube Kid 200 im Internet erstanden.

Die Klassiker für das Tuning sind ja Moe Jow Reifen, leichte Schläuche und Xpedo Pedalen.

Jetzt habe ich noch ein Campa Mirage Schaltwerk rumliegen - kann ich das gegen das Tourney tauschen?

Aus optischen Gründen würde ich noch gerne den Vorbau tauschen. Ist der Gabelschaft 1 Zoll und der Lenkerdurchmesser 25,4 mm?

Mit einer Reduzierhülse und das hier 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13337_Reduzierhuelse-fuer-Vorbauten-von-31-8mm-.html

kann ich doch einen MTB 31,8 Vorbau verwenden?

Schon mal vielen Dank und Gruß, Regge


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Juli 2011)

Regge schrieb:


> Ich habe für Junior ein Cube Kid 200 im Internet erstanden.
> 
> Die Klassiker für das Tuning sind ja Moe Jow Reifen, leichte Schläuche und Xpedo Pedalen.
> 
> ...


kannst du machen, geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FM2222 (25. Juli 2011)

Hey,
wäre das vielleicht etwas für dich.
Ich weiß nur nicht ob die Kurbel passen.
Trek MT-220
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bike...mountain/sport/kids_mountain/mt_220_boys_2011

*Dialed-Kurbelgarnitur mit 2 Pedalpositionen*

Zwei Montagepositionen für die Pedale bedeuten, dass die Kurbelarmlänge mit dem Fahrer mitwachsen kann.







hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist ein Ghost 20, mehr kann ich nicht sagen da ich mich mit Bikes nicht so gut auskenne.
> 
> 
> Wäre jemand hier so nett mir die Kurbel zu kürzen und Gewinde zu schneiden ?


----------



## hesinde2006 (25. Juli 2011)

Im nächsten Jahr ist er wohl schon zu groß für das 20er Ghost, deshalb bleibt jetzt alles so wie es ist.



> Trek MT-220
> http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes..._220_boys_2011


Das Bike kommt in die engere Auswahl für 2012....


----------



## rollo13 (27. Juli 2011)

Hyho,

bin auf der Suche nach einem 16" Rad. da Islabikes momentan nicht nach D liefert, habe ich weiter gesucht und kam auf Merida. Das 616-Coaster soll nur 7,9 kg wiegen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
was haltet Ihr von dem Rad: http://www.merida.com.au/de_de/bikes/detail?id=86

Abgesehen davon, dass es Rücktritt hat und eine merkwürdige Vorderbremse finde ich es vom Aussehen ganz ok. Kann jemand was zur Qualität und Rahmengeometrie sagen?

Viele Grüße,
rollo


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juli 2011)

Qualität sollte bei Merida schon passen. Das Ding schaut nur so gestaucht aus.

Mein Sohn fährt das hier:
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52923&scid=1005&scname=Kinder







Ist auch ein 16er. Da sind wir sehr zufrieden damit. Die Bremsen sind in der Altersklasse halt so "komisch". Verzögern tut das Glump aber ausreichend.

Kosten tut das Bike auch 199,- Euro. Stützräder kannst du gleich im Laden lassen.


----------



## rollo13 (27. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind in der Altersklasse halt so "komisch". Verzögern tut das Glump aber ausreichend.



hahaha, was für Bremsen? Sehe ich nicht. Oder wird der Rucksack mit Luftanker mitgeliefert? 

Hat wohl Rücktritt hinten, oder? Sehe vorne auch keine Aufnahmen für V-brake oder Canti.

Was wiegt die Fuhre? Die Amis gegen generell keine Gewichtsangaben an, habe mir aber von einem guten Händler sagen lassen, dass die Amis (Felt und Co.) massig schwer sind.

Ob Du das mal wiegen könntest?

Vielen Dank,
rollo

Stürzräder?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juli 2011)

Also hier ist doch vorne deutlich eine Bremse montiert:






Ich kann das Specialized gerne mal wiegen.
Habe es aber u.a. deshalb gekauft, weil es leichter ist als der Schrott von Puky und Kollegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2011)

Alle Kinderräder sind zu schwer. Die Specis gehören eher zu den "leichteren".

Die Bremse ist am US-Modell nicht verbaut und fehlt deshalb auf dem Bild. In D gibts eine sog. Seitenzugbremse dazu, welche leidlich bremst. Montiert wird diese in einem Loch in der Gabelkrone.

Die 7,9 kg fürs Merida klingen plausibel, wie Du meinem anderen Thread entnehmen kannst, wiegt das 12" Gerät 6,9 kg (von mir gewogen) inkl. Vorderbremse. Bei 16" kommt halt Mehrgewicht über Felge, Speichen und Reifen, sowie etwas am Rahmen/Gabel und Sattelstütze/Sattel. 1 kg klingt da ganz realistisch.

Auch mir fällt auf, dass das Merida sehr kurz ist.

Zur Qualität. Die Räder haben ungefähr die Build und Part quality eines 150 Eur Mifa oder Baumarktrades, sind also hoffnungslos überteuert. Die Krux ist, es gibt (zumindest in den ganz kleinen Größen) nix besseres


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juli 2011)

Also, am Specialized ist wenigstens der Rahmen schön gemacht und auch leicht.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Also, am Specialized ist wenigstens der Rahmen schön gemacht und auch leicht.


 
Ja, der am 12er Merida auch, das hat mich sehr gewundert...

Achso, von den beiden 16ern würde ich wegen der Geometrie und den besseren Reifen das Speci nehmen. Natürlich ohne Stürzräder 

Qualität Merida Dakar 612:
Lack sieht ok aus, Dekor sind Abziehbilder
Billigst-Felgenband deckt nicht alle Nippel ab weil verrutscht montiert
Speichen nicht sonderlich hart gespannt
Lager laufen allesamt rau, man merkt die Kugeln, es gibt leichte "Rastpositionen"
Achsen viel zu lang, Unfallquelle, weil die Kids sich die Knöchel anschlagen können
Teile allesamt aus China-Noname-Billig-Regal

Wie gesagt: Baumarktniveau


----------



## hesinde2006 (27. Juli 2011)

Wo wir grad bei bei Gewicht sind; meine Schwester glaubt mir nicht das selbiges bei Bikes (ob groß oder klein) eine relevante Größe ist....nach dem Motto was sind schon 2-3 Kilo

Jemand Ideen wie ich sie überzeugen könnte ?


----------



## Splatter666 (27. Juli 2011)

Moin!

Pack ihr doch mal 2 Säcke Zement auf den Gepäckträger...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2011)

Hrhr.  Am wenigsten machts ja noch bei ebenem Fahren. Aber sobald es ans Bergauffahren oder gar Tragen (Kellertreppe, Bahnhof was weiß ich) geht, merkt sie jedes Kilo. Eines meiner leichtesten Räder ist mein Alltagsrad, das trage ich jeden Tag 4 mal längere Treppen hoch und runter und ist entsprechend optimiert...


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juli 2011)

@hesinde: rechne ihr einfach vor, was das Kinderbike im Vergleich zu einem Erwachsenenrad wiegen dürfte, wenn man das Verhältnis Körpergewicht/Radgewicht in Ansatz bringt....

Erwachsener: 75kg Fahrer ~ 15kg Bike (Cityrad)
Kind: 15 kg Fahrer ~ 3 kg Bike ???


----------



## Stopelhopser (27. Juli 2011)

Da ein Kinderrad selten "aufgebraucht" wird, kann man es nach dem Rauswachsen immer wieder gut verkaufen. Gerade für leichte Räder gibt es schon einen entsprechenden Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn es jetzt noch einen "Neumarkt" für leichte Räder gäbe, wären alle glücklich.


----------



## lordpoldy (27. Juli 2011)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt noch einen "Neumarkt" für leichte Räder gäbe, wären alle glücklich.





Das Zwanziger Trek meiner Tochter ist ähnlich schwer wie mein Bike!
Oder sagen wir mal nicht bedeutend leichter als meins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ...
> Erwachsener: 75kg Fahrer ~ 15kg Bike (Cityrad)
> Kind: 15 kg Fahrer ~ 3 kg Bike ???



Das ist der direkte Weg....
Da die meisten Menschen aber eher am eigenen Ich zu packen sind:
Wenn das Kinderrad 10 kilo wiegt, dann dürfte Ihr Rad dementsprechend 50 Kilo wiegen... 
pack mal 4 Stück 6er Packs 1,5l Mineralwasser auf den Gepäckträger, das hat bei meinr Schwester gewirkt...


----------



## Floh (8. August 2011)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei bei Gewicht sind; meine Schwester glaubt mir nicht das selbiges bei Bikes (ob groß oder klein) eine relevante Größe ist....nach dem Motto was sind schon 2-3 Kilo
> 
> Jemand Ideen wie ich sie überzeugen könnte ?



Erzähl ihr von diesem Praxisbeispiel:
Auf Sonntags-Spaziergang. Das Kind fährt hin ohne Probleme mit dem Rad nebenher. Auf dem Rückweg ist es müde.
Resultat: Einer trägt das Kind, der andere das Rad.

DA IST DANN JEDES KILO EINS ZUVIEL!


----------



## hesinde2006 (8. August 2011)

> Erzähl ihr von diesem Praxisbeispiel:
> Auf Sonntags-Spaziergang. Das Kind fährt hin ohne Probleme mit dem Rad nebenher. Auf dem Rückweg ist es müde.
> Resultat: Einer trägt das Kind, der andere das Rad.


Dieses Beispiel greift bei meinem Neffen nicht....der is Hardcore..schiebt oder fährt alles selbst, ob hoch oder runter

Ich denke ich werde einfach mal Sand in den Rahmen meiner Schwester füllendürfte auch 2-3Kilo ausmachen....und ist realitätsnäher als Wasserflaschen

Zum Schluss noch Frage:
Ein theoretisches Szenario:
Zwei 20er Bikes; das eine wiegt 9kg und das andere 12kg. Wie viel (Mehr)Energie muss man für den selben Anstieg aufwenden.


----------



## Floh (8. August 2011)

Hubarbeit ist m x g x h, also Mehrgewicht mal 9,81 mal Höhenmeter... in Nm oder Joule oder Ws.


----------



## Cleaner33 (8. August 2011)

Gleicht sich evtl. aus ,wenn du den Druck in den Reifen erhöhst.
Ich meine den Rollwiederstand auf "glatter"Strecke.


----------



## Holgi (9. August 2011)

30bar in die Reifen


----------



## gevadda_frost (1. September 2011)

Hier mal ein Rad aus dem 12" Bereich. Wiegt dafür auch nur 3,5 kg.







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/967573


----------



## gevadda_frost (1. September 2011)




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. September 2011)

seh nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gevadda_frost (1. September 2011)

Ja, ich krieg das Bild nicht in den Eintrag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Obwohl ich die URL eingebe, sieht man's nicht


----------



## bugxx (1. September 2011)

hab das mal für dich erledigt


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. September 2011)

nein auch nicht so


----------



## bugxx (1. September 2011)

Rocky mit Canuck Lackierung


----------



## gevadda_frost (1. September 2011)

Ok, jetzt scheint's zu klappen



@bugxx: Da warst du schneller als ich, danke.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2011)

kurz mal OT 
wenn jemand was sucht und nicht lange suchen möchte--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/418612


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollo13 (21. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kurz mal OT
> wenn jemand was sucht und nicht lange suchen möchte--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/418612



und nicht lange fahren möchte...


----------



## lordpoldy (21. September 2011)

Nettes Kinderfahrrad


----------



## Cleaner33 (22. September 2011)

Das ist echt der Hammer,sehr schick/sehr teuer(wahrscheinlich)!


----------



## Bruce (24. September 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Nettes Kinderfahrrad





Wie geil ist das denn? Da bekommt man ja echt Lust selbst zu basteln... Muss ja nicht ganz so hochpreisig sein mit Neuteilen von Tune. Kann man einen vergleichbaren Rahmen irgendwo kaufen? Dann noch die Laufräder selber bauen und ein paar noch gute Teile aus der Restekiste.

Wie ist denn das z.B. mit Felgen? Kann man die Velocity Aerohead irgendwo in Deutschland kaufen? Google spuckt mir nur Shops in USA aus. Und die Speichen in den kurzen Längen, muss man die im 1000er Pack bei Sapim bestellen? Oder gäbe es da gar Laser oder CX-Ray irgendwo?


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2011)

hat jemand einen tip für mich welche bremse ich am speci meines juniors montieren könnte?
die orginale bekommt immer mehr spiel und er braucht relativ viel kraft um sie zu betätigen.... irgendwie wird sie immer mistiger die bremse

die hier ist drann


----------



## Holgi (24. September 2011)

Hi,

hör dich mal im BMX-Bereich um, aber ich befürchte für diese Art der Befestigung gibts nix brauchbares, die gibts bei billigen Gabeln da auch, gute BMX Gabeln haben  V.-Brake ähnliche AUfnahmen soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Holgi (24. September 2011)

Holgi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hör dich mal im BMX-Bereich um, aber ich befürchte für diese Art der Befestigung gibts nix brauchbares, die gibts bei billigen Gabeln da auch, gute BMX Gabeln haben V.-Brake ähnliche AUfnahmen soweit ich weiss.


 
Ich hatte für meinen Junior als erstes "MTB" ein 18" von Toys "R" Us, kein Witz, aber da waren Alufelgen, V-Brakes V/H und Freilauf sowie BMX Kurbeln dran, da habe ich dann Avids dran gemacht und er hat mit 4Jahren recht schnell einen Stoppie hingelegt


----------



## zaskar76 (25. September 2011)

Oder auf Seite 34/35 lesen...


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. September 2011)

die idee mit ner anderen gabel mit cantisockeln is gut... werd mich mal dahingehend umschauen

@zaskar
deinen edit von seite 34 hatte ich wohl net gesehen...


die im mom montierte bremse war eigentlich lange ausreichend aber er fährt immer schneller die 500hm trails unseres hausberges herunter und da wäre etwas mehr reserve doch net schlecht denke ich...


----------



## Aalex (29. September 2011)

Bruce schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn? Da bekommt man ja echt Lust selbst zu basteln... Muss ja nicht ganz so hochpreisig sein mit Neuteilen von Tune. Kann man einen vergleichbaren Rahmen irgendwo kaufen? Dann noch die Laufräder selber bauen und ein paar noch gute Teile aus der Restekiste.
> 
> Wie ist denn das z.B. mit Felgen? Kann man die Velocity Aerohead irgendwo in Deutschland kaufen? Google spuckt mir nur Shops in USA aus. Und die Speichen in den kurzen Längen, muss man die im 1000er Pack bei Sapim bestellen? Oder gäbe es da gar Laser oder CX-Ray irgendwo?




also für den rahmen brauchste net weit fahren oder gucken, den gibt es im saarland

www.mawis-bikes.com ist der hersteller

ist eine einmann titanschmiede nähe saarbrücken

die kurbel is ne einzelanfertigung von tune, die fräsen den ganzen kram ja selber

ansonsten sinds standardteile. der schmolke lenker ist ein defekter gekürzter tlo etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (3. Oktober 2011)

So, ich bin so weit auch fertig, habe noch überlegt die Laufräder zu pimpen aber ich muß es nicht übertreiben:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cleaner33 (3. Oktober 2011)

Mir war die KMC 10 SL mittlerweile zu kurz und leider ist der Adapter von 1 Zoll auf 1 1/8 silbern aber das kann ich noch ändern.
Der Kabelhänger wird noch geändert und gut ist.


----------



## Pan Tau (7. Oktober 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> So, ich bin so weit auch fertig, habe noch überlegt die Laufräder zu pimpen aber ich muß es nicht übertreiben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann allzeit gute Fahrt 

Das Pimpen der Laufräder ist doch ein schönes Winter-Projekt... 

Ach ja, Gesamtgewicht wäre noch nett - Danke!


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. Oktober 2011)

Gesammtgewicht liegt bei 7,7 Kg.
Ich denke, dass ich noch sehr viel Gewicht bei den Laufrädern rausholen könnte.
wird ein inetessantes Winterprojekt.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand ne gute Idee für ein kindgerechten Bremshebel ?
Mein Sohn fährt ein 16" Hotrock und der Hebel dort ist einfach grausam ! Der ähnelt einem uralten Shimano Canti-Bremshebel für Erwachsene !

Gibt es da was im BMX Bereich ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

hab das selbe problem mit dem selben bike von meinem junior... ich hab mir jetzt mal nen salsa cyclocross bremshebel bestellt, mal sehen ob der taugt


----------



## Cleaner33 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
probierts mal mit LX Hebel.Gute Ausformung zum Lenker und weiter Verstellbereich!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Brem...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f0ddecc23


----------



## Stopelhopser (12. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab das selbe problem mit dem selben bike von meinem junior... ich hab mir jetzt mal nen salsa cyclocross bremshebel bestellt, mal sehen ob der taugt



Achtung!

Cyclocross Zusatzbremshebel haben ein Übersetzungsverhältniss für Cantileverbremsen. Bremsen in Verbindung mit V-brakes nur leidlich.

Die Avid-Bremshebel sind recht geschmeidig und lassen sich mit der Griffweitenverstellung richtig praktisch nahe an den Lenkergriff ranstellen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

die salsa sollen angeblich für canti und V sein ... mal sehen... welche avid hebel meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (12. Oktober 2011)

Die LX sind für Canti und V-Brake.


----------



## Stopelhopser (12. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> die salsa sollen angeblich für canti und V sein ... mal sehen... welche avid hebel meinst du?



Ich habe seinerzeit die Speed Dial 5 verbaut, gibt es aber wohl nicht mehr.

Die hier sehen irgendwie gleich aus:

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=3137;page=1;menu=1000,2,116;mid=113;pgc=0

Vorteil war, dass man den kleinen Gewindestift, der die Griffweite bestimmt, noch gegen ein längeres Exemplar austauschen kann und dann den Hebel ordentlich ran kriegt. Durch das 1-2 Finger Design ist der Hebel schon serienmäßig nicht so ein Brecher.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

danke  ...falls die salsa nix sind werd ich den mal probieren


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (12. Oktober 2011)

*Odyssey "Monolever" Bremshebel*

schaut euch die mal an 
vllt. taugts


----------



## god_bless (16. November 2011)

hallo,

da zur zeit mein kleiner ein neues rad gebrauchen kann, dachte ich mir ich bau mal etwas auf bevor ich ferig kaufe. 
basis ist ein Scott Voltage 24 jr. 





















es ist noch nicht ganz fertig. fehlen die felgen (sind beim lackierer) speichen kommen auch erst die woche...


----------



## Cleaner33 (16. November 2011)

Interessante Effektlackierung aber wie sieht die denn genau aus?
Geh mal näher dran und mach mal Foto,Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## god_bless (16. November 2011)

ist kein effektlack. der grund ist ein braun und im lack wurden gold flakes gemischt. wenn da die sonne rauf kommt ist das halt gold. werde mal versuchen bilder zu machen wenn das rad fertig ist. zur zeit ist keine sonne da...


----------



## gentic (16. November 2011)

god_bless schrieb:


> ist kein effektlack. der grund ist ein braun und im lack wurden gold flakes gemischt. wenn da die sonne rauf kommt ist das halt gold. werde mal versuchen bilder zu machen wenn das rad fertig ist. zur zeit ist keine sonne da...



wow... sieht hammergeil aus...
zum glück gefällt meinen kleinen das rote jr das er hat  style ist da momentan nicht so wichtig.. hauptsache es rockt  aber beim nächsten will er auch mitspracherecht haben


----------



## nikson (16. November 2011)

hier ein weiteres bild

gruß Martin


----------



## scotty33 (16. November 2011)

aber so richtig schön


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2011)

god_bless


----------



## pebcak (4. Dezember 2011)

Das Kind ist gewachsen und hat sich nun gegen Alu und Schaltung und für Stahl und Singlespeed entschieden....

Er wollte mein Kona Unit, nun hat er es und ist scheinbar ziemlich glücklich. Übernommen hat er vom Giant allerdings LRS und Bremsen, macht das Rad etwas bunt, aber leicht... und so lange wie es ihm gefällt. Gewogen hab ich es nicht, aber dürfte so zwischen 9 & 10 kg haben.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2011)

da ich nur noch heute auf der Arbeit bin,- und somit die Tage nicht mehr am PC .
Wünsche ich euch und euren Kindern,
eine 
Frohe Weihnacht und ein gutes (verletzungsfreies) Jahr 2012.

bleibt so wie ihr seid     


Artur


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2011)

Ebenfalls ! Laßt es Euch gut gehen !


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ! Laßt es Euch gut gehen !



DANKE uns gehts gut... so soll´s bleiben, ich habe kleinerlei wünsche mehr offen.


----------



## Cleaner33 (21. Dezember 2011)

Genau,allen schöne Weihnachten und viel Spass mit euren Kindern und viel Spass beim Schrauben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baustahlrider (22. Dezember 2011)

Tach auch.Nun pünktlich zu Weihnachten ist es fertig geworden.Neues Rad für meinen "Zwerg".
Scott Fully in 20". Wie immer durfte es natürlich nicht mehr original bleiben.Aber seht selbst. 10,8kg  ist auch ok.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Dezember 2011)

Schwarze Laufräder wären das i-Tüpfelchen gewesen mMn
aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niv... auch so ganz Schick viel Spaß dem kleinen


----------



## RockyFisher (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Baustahlrider,
welchen Dämpfer hast Du denn verbaut?
Ich baue meinem Kleinen gerade ein Spark 24 JR auf. der original Apro SD hat ja keine Dämpfung und federt viel zu schnell aus (vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen). Dummerweise ist die Einbaulänge (125mm) total unüblich. Ich habe jetzt einen Manitou Radium mit 152mm ersteigert und wollte die Dämpferwippe so drehen, das der Knick nach hinten zeigt. Das müsste dann 30 mm mehr ergeben (also 155mm). Du hast ja die Wippe nicht verändert. Hast Du einen Luftdämpfer mit 125mm gefunden oder sehr viel Sag eingestellt?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Dezember 2011)

kannst mal ein Bild von dem Spark reinstellen ??


----------



## Baustahlrider (23. Dezember 2011)

@Rocky Fisher
Das ist ein Cane Creek Dämpfer vom Dahoon Faltrad!Hatte auch das Problem mit dem Stahlfederdreck.


----------



## Baustahlrider (23. Dezember 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Schwarze Laufräder wären das i-Tüpfelchen gewesen mMn
> aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niv... auch so ganz Schick viel Spaß dem kleinen


Stimmt.Aber der Sohnemann wollte unbedeingt zu der silbernen Stütze und dem Silbernen Vorbau/lenker die silbernen Laufräder....
was soll man(n) da machen?


----------



## lekanteto (23. Dezember 2011)

Baustahlrider schrieb:


> Scott Fully in 20". 10,8kg ist auch ok.


Danke fürs Posten. 
Ich finde, das Rad hat ein paar schönere/größere Fotos verdient 
Über eine Teileliste würde ich mich auch freuen. 

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Baustahlrider (24. Dezember 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Danke fürs Posten.
> Ich finde, das Rad hat ein paar schönere/größere Fotos verdient
> Über eine Teileliste würde ich mich auch freuen.
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten



Schönere Bilder kommen.Aber erst nach Weeihnachten.

Rahmen und Rst Gabel sind Original.

Teileliste: Lrs Shimano Deore Disc Naben mit Alex rims Da-16
Schwalbe Mow Joe Reifen. Sattelstütze/Klemme Tune ,
Sattel Leafcycles, Vorbau Leafcycles mit Titanschrauben, 
              Lenker Spank kugelperlgestrahlt und gekürzt, Oury Griffe,
Shimano Deore Scheibenbremsen mit Alligator Tuning discs
              160/140, Shimano Deore Schaltwerk/shifter 9fach, Dämpfer
              Dahoon Cane Creek 125mm Air Buchsen neu gedreht, Kurbel
              Redline BmX Race in 145mm mit FSA Sl-K Kettenblatt 36Z und 
Race Face Innenlager 118mm, Steuersatz Ritchey.

ALLEN FROHE WEIHNACHTEN und gute Ideen für 2012!!!


----------



## god_bless (27. Dezember 2011)

so jetzt ist es fertig. bzw war es schon zu weihnachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmecorp (28. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön geworden! Hast Du außer den Pedalen noch ein andere grünes Teil dran?


----------



## IchWars (28. Dezember 2011)

Wow, das Scott sieht aus als könnte es nichts stoppen! 
Markanter Rahmen,brutale Optik!Heißes Eisen!!


----------



## god_bless (3. Januar 2012)

ja das sind nur die pedale die grün sind. sollte da noch mehr grün ran??


----------



## IchWars (4. Januar 2012)

Nicht zu viel aber grüne Schalt und Bremszüge hätten was.


----------



## acmecorp (4. Januar 2012)

Oder grüne Ventilkappen...


----------



## nikson (4. Januar 2012)

nein, kein grün mehr

lieber mal goldene pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

von´er Tochter.


----------



## lordpoldy (9. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Khujand,

da hat Doro sich aber was nettes ausgesucht..... Sina wollte lieber dieses 




hier.....


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2012)

Mensch KHUJAND, da gitbs ja schon Unmengen zu tunen.
Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kefü, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Vorbau, Bremsen, Shifter...ich freu mich schon, wenn meiner endlich das erste "richtige" Bike bekommt.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mensch KHUJAND, da gitbs ja schon Unmengen zu tunen.



  is klaa... 

@lordpoldy  euch auch.


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> von´er Tochter.



das werde ich Dir dann in 5 Jahren abkaufen


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Januar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> das werde ich Dir dann in 5 Jahren abkaufen



in 5 jahren steht ihr erstes NICOLAI


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Januar 2012)

wenns rosa ist, geht das dann wieder an mich


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> wenns rosa ist, geht das dann wieder an mich



es wird 100%tig Rosa.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (8. Februar 2012)

hier auch mal was feines für die kleinen.

rahmen ist von rewell, kurbeln gekürzte xt, gabel ist eine gekürzte dt carbon, pedale sind von vp one.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Februar 2012)

krasses Teil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (8. Februar 2012)

das ist ne Speedneedle oder? Ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich ein guter Sattel für die Kleinen ist? Hat da wer Erfahrung? Also auf einem alten Flite sitzt meiner nicht so prall, daher habe ich auch bisher den original Isla drangelassen ...

aber natürlich ist das schon ein geiles Teil, auf die Gabel bin ich scharf


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (8. Februar 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> das ist ne Speedneedle oder? Ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich ein guter Sattel für die Kleinen ist? Hat da wer Erfahrung? Also auf einem alten Flite sitzt meiner nicht so prall, daher habe ich auch bisher den original Isla drangelassen ...
> 
> aber natürlich ist das schon ein geiles Teil, auf die Gabel bin ich scharf



also den speedneedle kann kind nur mit radhose fahren, ohne geht es nicht. für die alltagsfahren gibts ja noch ein modifiziertes standardfahrrad.

die gabel ist schnell gemacht, absolut problemlos!


----------



## lordpoldy (8. Februar 2012)

Richtig gutes Gerät!


----------



## BikerDad (9. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch dem Nachwuchs und dem Bastler, tolles Rad.

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen? 

Ist das ein 20 Zoll ? mit kleineren Laufrädern?

Grüße


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (10. Februar 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dem Nachwuchs und dem Bastler, tolles Rad.
> 
> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?
> 
> ...



hi,
danke.

der rahmen wiegt 950g.
er basiert, maßlich, auf dem scott junior 16, das sitzrohr wurde nur etwas verlängert damit die disc-ausfallenden reinpassten, dadurch hat er dann auch die klassische diamant rahmenform bekommen.
es passen aber auch noch 18" laufräder rein.  
für 20" steht der nächste rahmen demnächst an, dieser bekommt einen "innenliegenden" bremssattel, also zwischen sitz-/ u. kettenstrebe, ein bb30 tretlager sowie ein headshok steuerrohr, für eine rigid-lefty aus carbon.


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Februar 2012)

Für MICH gar nicht so toll für Kinder. Gekröpfte Kurbel mit großem Q-Faktor, Griffe so dick wie die Reifen, weit abstehende Bremsgriffe, hohes Tretlager, die Sattelkatastrophe...


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2012)

Und eine Bremse, die den Nachwuchs sofort in die Botanik befördert !


----------



## Fujisan (13. Februar 2012)

Ich hab wirklich lang gesucht und trotzdem nix gefunden, vielleicht hat jemand aus der Gemeinschaft einen Tipp für mich: Ich suche händeringend schwarze Speichen für einen 12" Laufradsatz!

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Februar 2012)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Für MICH gar nicht so toll für Kinder. Gekröpfte Kurbel mit großem Q-Faktor, Griffe so dick wie die Reifen, weit abstehende Bremsgriffe, hohes Tretlager, die Sattelkatastrophe...



wohl wahr... gewicht is eben doch nicht alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (13. Februar 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Ich hab wirklich lang gesucht und trotzdem nix gefunden, vielleicht hat jemand aus der Gemeinschaft einen Tipp für mich: Ich suche händeringend schwarze Speichen für einen 12" Laufradsatz!
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?



hi,
selber machen oder machen lassen.
durchgängig 2mm ist problemlos.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Ich hab wirklich lang gesucht und trotzdem nix gefunden, vielleicht hat jemand aus der Gemeinschaft einen Tipp für mich: Ich suche händeringend schwarze Speichen für einen 12" Laufradsatz!
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?



is doch ganz einfach... lange speichen  nehmen, kürzen, und danach  neues gewinde  eindrehen . 


ist mühseelig aber es geht problemlos.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Februar 2012)

nur ist sowas belastungsgemäß betrachtet nicht so schön, da die gewinde bei speichen im normalfall doch gewalzt werden. ebenfalls empfinde ich das material der speichen als ungeeignet, mal eben für 2 laufräder speichen nachzuschneiden, da wirste mehr als einen gewindeschneider brauchen


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2012)

Dafür gibt es das ! Mal wieder ein Grund, den Maschinenpark zu erweitern...;-)

http://alutech-cycles.com/Kowa-Spoke-Cutter


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. Februar 2012)

aber 1300 oken nur für 50 bzw. 60 Speichen ?? naja


----------



## BikerDad (17. Februar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wohl wahr... gewicht is eben doch nicht alles



Das ist Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau, da heißt es dann aber auch besser machen, oder anders, aber auch mal machen. In den Laden gehen und einkaufen kann jeder.

Der einzig wirkliche Kritikpunkt ist für mich der Sattel, da gehört ein anderer drauf.

- Bremsgriffe können noch eingestellt werden.
- Kurbel ist schon gekürzt, vielleicht nicht kurz genug, aber größer als der Q-Faktor beim z.B. einem Hotrock ist der dieser XT bestimmt auch nicht 
eine 730 wäre aber besser gewesen, diese bauen nicht so schlank am Arm und das Gewicht unterscheidet sich nur unwesentlich. Eine Fräse ist oder zumindest war ja vorhanden.
- Griffe erscheinen mir jetzt auch nicht so dick, ich gehe vom Innendurchmesser aus und da siehts für mich ok aus, es sei denn mein alter Monitor bringt es mir nicht mehr ordentlich rüber und es täuscht optisch
- die Notwendigkeit einer Scheibenbremse muss jeder für sein Kind selbst entscheiden, wenns damit klar kommt sollte es auch ok sein. 

Ich hätte allein schon wegen dem Gewicht V-Brakes oder halt Cantis verbaut

Grüße Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (17. Februar 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Das ist Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau, da heißt es dann aber auch besser machen, oder anders, aber auch mal machen. In den Laden gehen und einkaufen kann jeder.
> 
> Der einzig wirkliche Kritikpunkt ist für mich der Sattel, da gehört ein anderer drauf.
> 
> ...



hi dirk,
ich denke mal du meinst das bike von mir?!
also die kurbel ist mit einem 104mm tune ju innenlager verbaut, der q-faktor ist somit 27mm geringer als das der verbauten kurbel an dem scott jr 16.
die griffe haben einen durchmesser von 28mm, dünner ginge es nur noch wenn man eine lage lenkerband wickeln würde, auch hier haben die original verbauten am scott jr16 einen durchmesser von 32mm.
die kurbel hat eine länge von 135mm, also absolut artgerecht.
ich habe mich für die disc entschieden, da man da alle optionen wie griffweitenverstellung und den druckpunkt selber in der hand hat.
die verbaute vorderrad-bremse am scott jr16 ist für ein kind kaum zu betätigen, da erstens der hebel viiiel zu weit weg steht und zweitens das kind keine/kaum kraft aufwenden kann, diese gescheit zu bedienen.
mit der disc kommt er problemlos klar, vorne hätte ich am liebsten eine 140mm disc verbaut, doch leider kann man die gabel nicht so modifizieren um diese gescheit verbauen zu können. am anfang war eine alte rock shox sid, diese war ebenfalls gekürzt und auf starr umgebaut, verbaut, da hatte ich dann mit einem modifizierten halter eine 140mm verbauen können, doch die dt gabel gefiehl ihm/mir besser, und darum musste vorne eine 160mm disc verbaut werden. wie gesagt über druckpunkt verstellung kann man ne disc besser und sicherer fahren. ist aber wie alles im leben reine geschmackssache. vom gewicht her, hätte ich dann ne getunte avid mag verbaut, ist aber nicht mein ziel gewesen.

es wurde auch noch die tretlagerhöhe angesprochen, diese ist um 5mm geringer als beim scott!

gruß
michael


----------



## lekanteto (17. Februar 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> die kurbel hat eine länge von 135mm, also absolut artgerecht.


135mm finde ich für ein 16 Zoll Rad recht lang.
Wie lang war denn die original Scott Kurbel?
Speci verbaut z.B. 92mm lange Kurbeln am 16 Zöller. Ich kenne als Richtwert Beinlänge * 0.21 oder Körpergröße * 0.1


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (17. Februar 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> 135mm finde ich für ein 16 Zoll Rad recht lang.
> Wie lang war denn die original Scott Kurbel?
> Speci verbaut z.B. 92mm lange Kurbeln am 16 Zöller. Ich kenne als Richtwert Beinlänge * 0.21 oder Körpergröße * 0.1



am scott war auch eine 135mm lange kurbel, habe ja fast alles 1:1 übernommen. an den ganzen/meisten 20" sind 145mm kurbeln verbaut.
da mein sohn zwei räder hat, also ein standard für den alltag und ein gutes, wenn er mit mir fährt oder bei den kids-rennen.
denke mal, dass es da sinnvoller ist, beide räder gleich aufzubauen, jedenfalls geometrie, kurbellänge, lenkerbreite usw., so ist der unterschied nicht zu groß.
wir selber bauen unsere verschiedenen räder ja auch relativ gleich auf, also hardtail wie fully oder 29er.

gruß
michael


----------



## hermann35 (17. Februar 2012)

Wow wie kool ist das denn? Hier gibt es ja richtig gute Sachen für Kids. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es solche Räder gibt. Mal eine Frage, wie teuer ist das dann eigentlich und könnt ihr Empfehlungen machen?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (17. Februar 2012)

hermann35 schrieb:


> Wow wie kool ist das denn? Hier gibt es ja richtig gute Sachen für Kids. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es solche Räder gibt. Mal eine Frage, wie teuer ist das dann eigentlich und könnt ihr Empfehlungen machen?



also die rewel titan-rahmen für kinder, natürlich als mass-rahmen, subventioniere ich zum selbstkostenpreis, da ich der meinung bin, das man auch den kids was gutes gönnen kann.

da bei den kinder-rädern vielen teile sonderanfertigungen sind, kann man über preise nicht öffentlich reden bzw auch gar nicht für jedes teil einen preis sagen, da da sehr viel zeit und herzblut drinnen steckt.

man kann aber einiges/vieles selbermachen, wenn man ein händchen dafür hat.


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Februar 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Das ist Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau, da heißt es dann aber auch besser machen, oder anders, aber auch mal machen. In den Laden gehen und einkaufen kann jeder.



Muss ich auch erst nen Supersportwagen bauen, um sagen zu dürfen dass nen Holzhocker ohne Lehne in nem 911Turbo kacke zum sitzen ist?

Wenn man sich einfach mal mit Rahmengeometrie und Kinderkörpern auseinander setzt, dann könnten die ganzen Kritikpunkte und wahrscheinlichen Folgen auch mit den nachgereichten Daten recht logisch erscheinen...


----------



## dsbike (18. Februar 2012)

26" Rahmen für Kids:
Hallo, ich suche einen sehr! leichten Hardtailrahmen 26" für meinen kleinen Racer, ( 135 cm ), habt Ihr ausser Steinbach da Tipps? 
Didi


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (18. Februar 2012)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Muss ich auch erst nen Supersportwagen bauen, um sagen zu dürfen dass nen Holzhocker ohne Lehne in nem 911Turbo kacke zum sitzen ist?
> 
> Wenn man sich einfach mal mit Rahmengeometrie und Kinderkörpern auseinander setzt, dann könnten die ganzen Kritikpunkte und wahrscheinlichen Folgen auch mit den nachgereichten Daten recht logisch erscheinen...



....dann sind wir uns ja einer meinung, dass es keine vernünftigen kinderräder gibt!

ich habe alles von einem serien kinderrad übernommen, damit mein sohn keine allzugroße umstellung hat, wenn er von alltagsrad auf das andere umsteigt.

da er den eigenbau lieber und sicher fährt, habe ich mein ziel erreicht.

wenn du bei solchen aufbauten andere priöritäten setzt, kannst du es gerne für dein rad machen.

das rad wiegt sub 5.9kg und das scott 12.6kg.

bzgl. des speedneedle haben wir mehrere sättel ausprobiert, mein sohn hat sich für den entschieden. er kommt damit klar, aber auch nur mit einer kinderradhose mit gutem polster, mit der hose hat er auch andere sättel gefahren. 
die kindersättel mag er auf dem rad nicht haben.

vielleicht kannst du ja dsbike einen tipp geben, nur ich würde sagen, bei der größe braucht er noch kein 26" fahrrad!


----------



## BikerDad (19. Februar 2012)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Muss ich auch erst nen Supersportwagen bauen, um sagen zu dürfen dass nen Holzhocker ohne Lehne in nem 911Turbo kacke zum sitzen ist?
> 
> Wenn man sich einfach mal mit Rahmengeometrie und Kinderkörpern auseinander setzt, dann könnten die ganzen Kritikpunkte und wahrscheinlichen Folgen auch mit den nachgereichten Daten recht logisch erscheinen...



Meine Kritik galt in erster Linie nicht Dir, auch wenn sich 3 deiner 5 Kritikpunkte nicht gehalten haben. Ich weis dass Du Ahnung von der Materie hast. Ich mag mich nicht gerne mit Leuten anlegen, will ich nicht und brauche ich auch nicht.
Ich mag nur nicht und das gilt eher dem HeavyBiker, wenn an sich coole Projekte mit blöden Kommentaren miesgeschrieben werden nur weil ein zwei Teile nicht korrekt eingestellt sind oder man selbst eine andere Auffassung von einem Kindgerechten Rad hat. 

Mit dem Sattel sind wir ja einer Meinung und der Hocker im Porsche würde zu hoch bauen, recht haste.


----------



## undetaker (19. Februar 2012)

Moin,

Könnten wir langsam mal wieder zum Thema kommen, ich lesen hier lieber wie mal wieder ein eifriger Papa seinem Sohn Tochter was neues baut.
Sich hier über ein Rad zu streiten macht aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn, auf der anderen Seite muß man auch Kritik einstecken können, letzten Endes muß das Kind, was mit dem Rad fährt, Spaß haben und dem Kind muß es gefallen. 
Ob da jetzt ne Scheibenbremse dran sein muß und ob die Geometrie des Rahmens richtig ist, ist Geschmacksache. 
Ich habe jedoch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in dem alter eine Bremse am Vorderrad teilweise schmerzhafte Folgen haben kann.
Mein Sohn ist gerade dabei sein Hotrock 16" abzulegen und wird in Kürze ein Hotrock 20" bekommen, ich denke mittlerweile ist er auch soweit das er vernünftige Bremsen benötigt und diese auch ordnungsgemäß bediehnen kann.
Ich finde es auch fraglich ob man so viel Geld in ein Kinderrad stecken sollte, bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ich stecke selber ne Menge Geld in die Fahrräder meiner Kinder und finde es auch wichtig das sie gescheite Kinderräder fahren. Aber wenn ich mir teilweise ansehen muß wie die Kinder mit den Rädern umgehen tut mir das schon wieder leid um die Teuren Teile die an den Rädern verbaut werden. Kinder habe ja noch kein Gefühl dafür wie teuer das ist und welchen Wert manche Dinge haben.

Gruß Legi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (19. Februar 2012)

also bei uns wurde am WE der neue Lenker gekürzt. Montieren geht leider noch nicht da noch einige Teile zum Strahlen müssen und dann Elox bekommen. Darunter auch die Schelle vom Vorbau.

Zu den Daten, der Lenker wog ungekürzt 146 g und jetzt auf 450 mm 112 g. 130 g gespart 

Zu dem Thema Bremsen, ich habe ja ein paar XTR V-Brakes montiert. Beim ersten bremsen hat er schon große Augen gemacht das es plötzlich deutlich stärker bremst, dann war aber alles gut. Ich denke schon das die Kleinen mit "stärkeren" Bremsen klarkommen. Alles halt auch Übungssache...


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Februar 2012)

Das mit den Bremsen verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Eine gute V-Brake ist nicht schwächer als eine Disc. Nur schlechter zu dosieren und hinsichtlich ihrer Bremsleistung stark schwankend bei Regen und Matsch. 
Da sehe ich eine Disc klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Fujisan (4. März 2012)

Ich würde gern auf die 12" Felgen eines Laufrades folgende Reifen aufziehen wollen: DIESE HIER Frage an alle Mommys und Dadys: Macht das Sinn? Ich habe Skrupel, dass mein Sohnemann bei Kurvenfahrten auf Asphalt sich lang macht, weil der Reifen an den Flanken "kippelig" (Übergang Stollen - Seitenwand) ausschaut und mgl.weise ein unsicheres Fahrgefühl bei ihm bewirkt . Any suggestions?


----------



## acmecorp (4. März 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Macht das Sinn?


Nein. Wir haben ein Laufrad mit Stollenreifen und eins mit normalen Reifen. Fährt sich abseits der Straße fast gleich. Sieht aber unterschiedlich cool aus... 



Fujisan schrieb:


> Ich habe Skrupel, dass mein Sohnemann bei Kurvenfahrten auf Asphalt sich lang macht, weil der Reifen an den Flanken "kippelig" (Übergang Stollen - Seitenwand) ausschaut und mgl.weise ein unsicheres Fahrgefühl bei ihm bewirkt . Any suggestions?


Hol dir doch den Black Jack von Schwalbe, gibts in 203x47 etwa zum gleichen Preis in der Bucht. Hat auf jeden Fall eine bessere Form und laut Schwalbe sogar Pannenschutz


----------



## trifi70 (4. März 2012)

Black Jack für knapp 6 Eur das Stück können wir auch empfehlen. Fährt super im Gelände und auf Asphalt und ist in der Tat sehr leicht


----------



## Fujisan (4. März 2012)

*Besten Dank euch beiden !* Dann werd' ich mal ein Paar Black Jack besorgen...


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2012)

mein Kind hat auch ein neues Rad bekommen. 







Rahmen: Helius AFR Größe S. (schwarz matt gepulvert) 
Gabel: Marzocchi 55 TST 2 Air
Dämpfer: Rock-Shox Pearl 3.3
Schaltgruppe: Sram X 7 carbon
Laufradsatz: Mavic/Hope/Onza 
Kurbel:Truvativ OCT. RAW 
Kettenblatt E13 RAW
Kettenführung: E13 
Pedalen: KHE (Plaste)
Sattelstütze: Thomson
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 7 
Lenker: Sunline V1
Steuersatz: Acros
Griffe: Acros 
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Sattel: DMR

Federweg : Hinten und vorne 160 mm.


Gewicht 15,45 Kg.


----------



## lordpoldy (12. März 2012)

Sehr gut, obwohl mir das Alte in mint optisch mehr zugesagt hat!


----------



## G-Funk (12. März 2012)

@artur

sehr schönes Bike  sehr gelungen 

schon eingefahren und wie fährt der sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2012)

Schönes Bike, ja !
Obwohl ich den Rahmen für das Gewicht des Fahrers eigentlich too much finde, ebenso wie die Holzfeller Teile.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2012)

DANKE DANKE !
bin ja das gewich am minimieren,  
truvativ descendant kurbel usw... kommt noch. 

wobei er schon viel kraft hat, vom Fussball.


----------



## Dutshlander (12. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein Kind hat auch ein neues Rad bekommen.
> Helius AFR
> Gewicht 15,45 Kg.



da ist er bestimmt stoltz auf so einen Vatie  

Jetzt noch ein wenig an die Kilos arbeiten   und alles ist TOP


----------



## Fujisan (13. März 2012)

@Artur: *Saubere Arbeit  !!!*


----------



## Shelmut (20. März 2012)

Ein paar Fotos von "Pimp my 24'' bike"...
2006 gekauft: meine Tochter ist 2 Jahre in Version "stock" gefahren
2008 1st tuning...: mein Sohn Nr.1 ist 2 Jahre in Version "Fire" gefahren
2010: mein Sohn Nr. 2 ist 2 Jahre weiter in Version "Fire" gefahren
2012: mein Sohn Nr.3 hat der letzte Version...


----------



## Pan Tau (21. März 2012)

Shelmut schrieb:


> Ein paar Fotos von "Pimp my 24'' bike"...
> 2006 gekauft: meine Tochter ist 2 Jahre in Version "stock" gefahren
> 2008 1st tuning...: mein Sohn Nr.1 ist 2 Jahre in Version "Fire" gefahren
> 2010: mein Sohn Nr. 2 ist 2 Jahre weiter in Version "Fire" gefahren
> 2012: mein Sohn Nr.3 hat der letzte Version...



Sehr schöner und offensichtlich auch sehr nachhaltiger Aufbau 

Kannst Du bitte mal ein paar Infos zu den verwendeten Komponenten schreiben und das Gesamtgewicht der dritten Ausbaustufe posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shelmut (21. März 2012)

Es war ein GF:
- Rahmen Sandstrahlen und alle unötigen Teile weg geschnitten
- Gabel SID Federweg 80 auf 50mm limitiert + andere Dämpfer Patrone
- Kurbel XTR auf 152mm (24/36) mit Laser geschnitten "Scheibe"
- Pedalen mit Laser geschnitten "Fussplatte"
- Deore Naben mit 36 Speichen Felgen (18 vorne und 27 hinten)
- ...
ca. 10kg, Preis ca. 350 euro und ein wenig Arbeit für Sohn und ich...

Habe das gleiche gemacht vor 2 Jahre für ein GF 20'': 8.9kg
2 Jahre in Stock Version für Sohn Nr.1
2 Jahre in Tuning Verion für Sohn Nr.3
Jetzt verkauft

Noch ein Bild von der Specialized (heute "Prototype") 26'', ca. 10.3kg
2 Jahre in Stock Version für Tochter
2 Jahre in Stock leicht Tuning für Sohn Nr.1 und jetzt weiter für 1 Jahr in Tuning Version...


----------



## oldman (21. März 2012)

noch mal zu dem Titanhobel in 16" - finde ich, insofern man entsprechend investieren moechte, an und für sich in Ordnung.
Ich hatte ja auch ein titaniges 16" usw....

Einzig die Kurbellänge ist imho zu lang - 110mm sind an einem 16" besser. Ich richte mich hierbei nicht an den Standardkurbeln, die an beinahe allen Bikes dranhängen, sondern an eigenen Messungen an diversen Kids.

Kids wachsen schubweise, oft völlig unproportional, also mal in die Höhe, dann in die Breite, mal der Rumpf, mal nur die Beine, etc.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, es gibt keine perfekte Geo für Kidsvelos.

Unsere Tochter, 6 Jahre alt, ist soeben von 16" auf 20" umgestiegen - weder 125mm noch 135mm Kurbeln passen. Entweder haut sie sich die Knie an den Kopf oder der Sattel steht zu hoch. 
Mit der "alten" 110mm (war's ne XT?) geht es und nach dem nächsten Wachstumsschub kann ich hoffentlich andere Kurbeln montieren.

Scheibe würde ich nicht montieren, weil Kids ihre Bikes immer mal umschmeissen, in die Ecke feuern oder vertrottelter Spielkamerad latscht drüber etc, das Risiko verbogener Scheiben wäre mir zu hoch (bin faul).
Am 24" meines Sohnes habe ich Avid BB7, die sind zwar schwer, aber zumindest kann er selber nachstellen und die ganze Entlüfterei ist passe.

aber, das sind wie gesagt meine 2cents - die Karre ist auf jeden Fall sehr cool.


----------



## freeride-jon (24. März 2012)

Mein kleiner Cousin (10 jahre alt, nicht mehr wirklich ein kleines Kind, aber Thread scheint trotzdem passend) mÃ¶chte sich ein Fahrrad kaufen um mit biken anzufangen. Einsatzzweck sind hauptsÃ¤chlich Trailfahrten im Wald mit SprÃ¼ngen im GelÃ¤nde, aber auch evtl. manchmal Dirt.
Wichtig ist v.a. eine gute Preis-Leistung, da er nicht Ã¼ber unbegrenztes Budget verfÃ¼gt (max. 700 â¬).
Gibt es in dieser Preisklasse etwas, das Ihr empfehlen kÃ¶nnt?
Und wÃ¤re dieses Rad geeignet? (Erfahrungen?)

Das Gewicht scheint mir relativ hoch zu sein, aber in der Preisklasse wird man wohl kaum ein echtes Leichtgewicht finden. AuÃerdem hat StabilitÃ¤t in dem Fall vorrang.
Schonmal Danke fÃ¼r RatschlÃ¤ge und Hilfe 







Daten:

MZ Dirtjumper 3-Gabel mit 100mm
Schaltung Shimano Alivio
FSA Kurbel
16 GÃ¤nge
Shimano M445 hydr. Scheibenbremse mit 180mm vorne/160mm hinten
Gewicht ca. 15,5 kg


----------



## madre (26. März 2012)

Falls noch jemand ein CNOC 16 von ( ich glaube 2008 ) sucht und es im Raum Ratingen Düsseldorf abholen würde, bitte mir eine PM schicken bevor ich es irgendwo einstelle . Das CNOC 2008 hat noch Rücktritt. Die Vorderbremse ist defekt aber sicher kein großes Ding


----------



## spargeldolph (11. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, nun will ich mich auchmal an einem Kinderbike versuchen, nachdem ich bisher immer nur für mich geschraubt hatte.
Die Kleine ist nun 5 geworden und das Isla Cnoc 16 wird langsam zu klein.
Somit stand ein 20" von Isla an oder aber ein Selbstbau welcher vom Gewicht nicht mehr und vom Preis gern weniger wiegen sollte.
Nachdem ich lange in ebay und den örtlichen Händlern nach einem gebrauchten Rahmen geschaut aber nichts gefunden hatte lief mit ein neues Komplettbike über den Weg welches ich dann auch für nicht allzuviel Geld erstanden hatte.
Hierbei handelt es sich um ein ARKUS Evolution. 
Die Marke hatte ich bis dahin nicht gekannt aber es handelt sich wohl um den polnischen Markführer.
Hier mal ein Bild nachdem ich es geholt hatte.
IMGP0003.jpg
Zu den Eckdaten:
11,89 Kg für ein 20" nicht schlecht und für meine rumliegenden Teile genau das richtige.
Am nächsten Tag den Rahmen komplett nackig gemacht und schon waren es nur noch 1,6 Kg - keine Bestmarke aber damit kann man arbeiten - 
Nun heißt es warten auf die bestellten Teile - darunter auch eine Carbongabel aus Fernost mit 380gr. Gewicht
Nach erstem Überschalgen dürfte ich auf 8,5 Kg kommen womit das Gewicht vom Isla unterboten aber der Preis doch etwas höher ausfallen wird -naja der Spaß am schrauben ist unbezahlbar - 
Wenn der Rahmen wieder Farbe hat wird es neue Bilder geben.


----------



## twobeers (12. April 2012)

Charlotte bekam zu Ostern ihr erstes Rad. Maßgefertigt von Meister Kochlik aus Leipzig. Ishiwata-Rohre, Cinelli-Muffen, Record-Nabe, Weltmeisterstreifen und ein Körbchen. Die Gabel ist eine gekürzte Renngabel, die oberen Abschlüsse sind Centmünzen.











Twobeers


----------



## Zaskar97 (12. April 2012)

cool! sind das 10" reifen? genau solche suche ich auch noch...


----------



## rollo13 (12. April 2012)

Super, das Teil. Da spart man sich den Ständer, was`?
Ne im Ernst. Die Kurbeln sind viel zu lang. Damit setzt sie ja in jeder Kurve auf und hebelt sich aufn Aspalt.
Sieht aber schick aus (und schwer) . Bei solch kleinen Reifen wird es auch schwer überhaupt mal gerade zu fahren.


----------



## twobeers (12. April 2012)

Zaskar97 schrieb:


> cool! sind das 10" reifen? genau solche suche ich auch noch...



12". Und 120mm Kurbeln. Deutlich unter 8kg.

Der Abstand Boden-Pedal beträgt 7cm. Bei meinem Rennrad habe ich 8cm und ich glaube nicht, daß sich eine Fahranfängerin so in die Kurve legt. Wie groß sind bei Euch die Bodenfreiheiten?

Das Reifenformat ist 12,5 * 1,75, also wie beim Laufrad. Wie siehts da bei Euch aus?

Twobeers


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2012)

Also mein Kleiner hat mit seinem 16er Hotrock schon einen gediegenen Abflug hingelegt, weil er schön enge Kurve gefahren ist und kräftig weitergetreten hat.

@twobeers: darf man erfahren, was der Aufwand für so einen Kinderrahmen ist ? Gerne per PN.
Habe nämlich neulich das 20er Hotrock an die Waage gehängt und war geschockt, dass es mehr wiegt (13,7kg) als mein Enduro (13,6kg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobeers (12. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @twobeers: darf man erfahren, was der Aufwand für so einen Kinderrahmen ist ? Gerne per PN.



Finanziell oder in Arbeitsstunden? Keine Ahnung. Ein Rentner geht in seine Garage und baut was aus den rumliegenden Resten für seine Enkelin. Die ist zu groß für das Rad aber unsere Nachbarin. Deswegen haben wir das Rad für die Dauer, die es paßt, geliehen bekommen.

Mehr zu Opa Hans Kochlick hier: www.sportmuseum-leipzig.de/Ablage-Zeitung/1-2009/1-2009.pdf

Twobeers


----------



## acmecorp (12. April 2012)

Hübsches Mädchenrad, einen Mixte-Rahmen für Kinder habe ich noch nie gesehen!
Gewicht geht mit den vielen Anbauteilen auch in Ordnung, aber ich muss rollo13 zustimmen, die Kurbeln sind zu lang, die passen eher für 6-jährige. 
Bei der Bodenfreiheit der Pedale musst du natürlich auch den Q-Faktor + Pedalbreite berücksichtigen...


----------



## gentic (12. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Dirt-Rahmen... 13" - relativ leicht... will meinem 7-Jährigen im laufe des Jahres ein 24" Bike zusammenbauen... mit späterem Umbau auf 26"... Sollte schon Bomb-Proof sein


----------



## pizza68 (12. April 2012)

Mein Sohn hat mit gut 7 Jahren ein 2010er Specialized P.Grom 24 bekommen (war ein Ausstellungsstück)
Wir haben noch kurze Kurbeln dran gemacht, Lenker gekürzt - der Rahmen ist kurz genug und passt ab ca 135 cm Körpergröße perfekt.
Als Street Bike ausgelegt natürlich nicht leicht, besonders mit 2,5" Maxxis High Roller für Grip im Bikepark, aber definitiv bomb proof.
Mit Schaltung und Kettenführung serienmäßig auch ausreichend alltagstauglich.





Im Moment werden auch bei BMO die Scott Voltages rausgeschmissen.
Wenn der Rahmen kurz genug ist, einfach 24" Räder reinstecken


----------



## El Papa (12. April 2012)

@gentic:
ein leichter und stabiler Dirt-Rahmen (2100 g) gibts fÃ¼r 200â¬ von Dartmoor, (Two6Player). Oder der 24"er davon (Two4Player) mit 2000 g.
Cheerio


----------



## rofl0r (16. April 2012)

Ich poste mal, obwohl die Kleine inzwischen nicht mehr so klein ist...und genau das war das Problem 

Bei den ersten Ausfahren mit dem Beinn 24 wurde schnell klar, da muß Bikemäßig was neues her. Kind vermessen: 150cm, 72cm Schrittlänge, 37 KG...
Da der zehnte Geburtstag anstand wollte ich ein passendes Damenmodel mit Reserven (weil man ja durchaus noch mit 10cm Wachstum rechen darf), kein Kinderklump, mit der stillen Hoffnung das es sich um das letzte Bike handelt, das der Papa kaufen muß...
So haben wir die Lokalen Dealer abgeklappert, vorher im Internet geguckt...bei Cube wäre der 17" Rahmen noch zu groß gewesen...der 15" versprach nicht ganz die Wachstumsreserve...zugeschlagen haben wir dann bei einem Merida. Es war ein Schnapper aus dem letzten Jahr in 16" und über 30% reduziert...da musten wir zuschlagen  wenn mir mal eine passende tapered Gabel in leicht günstig unter kommt, wird das Bike da noch erleichtert. Ansonsten passt es gut. Auch die Schaltung macht von der Bedienung keine Probleme und die Hebelweite der Bremse konnte ich einstellen


----------



## kiobo (17. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich widme mich in meinem Blog kiobo - Kids on Boards- diesen Monat dem Thema Kinderräder unter 20 Zoll, Kinder-Fahrradaccessoires, Bike-Camps und Events für Kinder uvm. Vielleicht ist das ja auch noch interessant für Euch... http:/blog.kiobo.de

Und das war mein Fahrrad... damals ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2012)

pizza68 schrieb:


> Im Moment werden auch bei BMO die Scott Voltages rausgeschmissen.
> Wenn der Rahmen kurz genug ist, einfach 24" Räder reinstecken



ein stahlrahmen ist echt nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Cyborg (19. April 2012)

Baum Cubano 20". Leider nicht unser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. April 2012)

Sehr schön. So ähnlich will ich das nächste für unseren Sohn auch umbauen. Nicht unbedingt King/Thomson etc. aber auf einem wesentlich besseren als Serienniveau.


----------



## tripletschiee (19. April 2012)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Baum Cubano 20". Leider nicht unser.



Hier ein Link zu noch mehr Fotos!

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## deadpixel (23. April 2012)

http://lilshredder.com/2012_LIL_Shredder_Frames.html

http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/04/22/soc12-little-shredder-bikes-for-kids/

Genial sind die austauschbaren Ausfallenden um von 16 auf 20 Zoll zu wechseln. 9,9 kg für ein Fully sind schon eine Ansage. Und im Gegensatz zu Marwi/Tune Ergüssen auch praxistauglich (Sattel, Kurbel) ausgestattet.


----------



## oldman (23. April 2012)

am Baum Cubano fehlen allerdings Bashguards, bzw Kettenführung, sonst tut sich der Nachwuchs arg weh.

Das lilshredder ist irre....


----------



## KHUJAND (23. April 2012)

#1118


----------



## Diman (23. April 2012)

Das Fully rockt! Und Baum auch.
_

Ein Neuzugang bei Cube _Cubie 120_ Gewicht ca. 3,9 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2012)

Kommt mir sehr kurz vor.


----------



## tripletschiee (24. April 2012)

deadpixel schrieb:


> http://lilshredder.com/2012_LIL_Shredder_Frames.html
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/04/22/soc12-little-shredder-bikes-for-kids/
> 
> Genial sind die austauschbaren Ausfallenden um von 16 auf 20 Zoll zu wechseln. 9,9 kg für ein Fully sind schon eine Ansage. Und im Gegensatz zu Marwi/Tune Ergüssen auch praxistauglich (Sattel, Kurbel) ausgestattet.



Der Hammer!!!!!


----------



## Cyborg (24. April 2012)

Sammelbestellung?


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. April 2012)

deadpixel schrieb:


> http://lilshredder.com/2012_LIL_Shredder_Frames.html
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/04/22/soc12-little-shredder-bikes-for-kids/
> 
> Genial sind die austauschbaren Ausfallenden um von 16 auf 20 Zoll zu wechseln. 9,9 kg für ein Fully sind schon eine Ansage. Und im Gegensatz zu Marwi/Tune Ergüssen auch praxistauglich (Sattel, Kurbel) ausgestattet.






 Ich trau mich gar nicht nach Preis und Verfügbarkeit zu fragen?


----------



## Diman (25. April 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich trau mich gar nicht nach Preis und Verfügbarkeit zu fragen?





> For components looking for a frame to call home  The hard tail runs $650, while a frame and fork will set you back $1200. The full suspension frame with Fox Racing shock runs $1600.


2150,- für den Frameset incl. Gabel, es geht ja noch.


----------



## rollo13 (25. April 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> 2150,- für den Frameset incl. Gabel, es geht ja noch.



Dann werde ich wohl schnell am Samstag beim Brötchenholen noch eins eben mitnehmen 

Waren gestern beim Stevenshändler und haben uns den aktuellen 20 Zöller für einen 4,5 jährigen angeguckt. 
> 140er Kurbeln, 3-fach Zahnkranz vorne, Bremsen nur gerade so eben zu erreichen. da müsste Einiges getauscht werden, um das alltagstauglich zu machen. 
Demnächst kommt ne Lieferung Kokua 20-Zöller. Ma gucken, ob das besser geht. Ansonsten müssen wir warten, bis Isla wieder liefert...


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. April 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> 2150,- für den Frameset incl. Gabel, es geht ja noch.



Autsch.


----------



## Diman (26. April 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Autsch.


Der Papa verzichtet auf neues Liteville 601 oder so.  Zum Glück ist mein Sohnemann schon aus dem Alter raus.


----------



## tripletschiee (26. April 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> 2150,- für den Frameset incl. Gabel, es geht ja noch.



Wie kommst Du auf 2.150,- EUR? Es steht doch in dem Beitrag, daß der Fully-Rahmen inkl. Fox racing Shock 1.600 Dollar (!) kostet ("full suspension frame with Fox Racing shock runs $1600"). Laut Google sind das ca. 1.215 EUR, wenn man dann noch US-Steuer, Versand draufrechnet, kommt man bei ca. 1.500 EUR raus.

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Diman (26. April 2012)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Gabel nicht dabei ist.



> The hard tail runs $650, while a frame and fork will set you back $1200.


1200 - 650 = $550 für die Gabel



> full suspension frame with Fox Racing shock runs $1600


1600 + 550 = $2.150

1$ = 1 EUR und schon haben wir 2.150, - EUR für den Rahmenset inkl. Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (26. April 2012)

Denk ma auch von der Größenordnung kommt des eher hin, schließlich ist der Dämpfer inklusive. Naja, muss man als Investition in die Zukunft sehen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. April 2012)

rollo13 schrieb:


> Waren gestern beim Stevenshändler und haben uns den aktuellen 20 Zöller für einen 4,5 jährigen angeguckt.
> > 140er Kurbeln, 3-fach Zahnkranz vorne, Bremsen nur gerade so eben zu erreichen. da müsste Einiges getauscht werden, um das alltagstauglich zu machen.




Ich finde die Stevens eigentlich ganz in Ordnung und mein Sohn hatte sich für eins entschieden, obwohl ich von der Geometrie eigentlich lieber das Scott Voltage in 20 Zoll genommen hätte. Er hat es sich aber gewünscht und das einzigste, was ich geändert habe ist, dass ich ein Bashguard anstatt dem großen Kettenblatt draufgemacht habe, damit er nicht ganz dulle von den ganzen Gängen wird und es klappt auch bestens und zufrieden ist definitiv damit, wie diese Bilder hier zeigen

Und das Fully ist schon Hammer

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## rollo13 (27. April 2012)

Man sieht doch recht deutlich in Sek 18, dass die Kurbeln zu lang sind. > Kind hat die Knie weit über der Waagerechten nach oben gezogen. Mach das mal bei Dir ,)


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. April 2012)

Mein Sohn kann mir schon ganz gut sagen, was ihn stört und bis jetzt fühlt er sich pudelwohl auf dem Stevens und das wir hier Kompromisse eingehen steht ganz außer Frage, aber in den Gesundheitsgefährdeten Bereich würde ich es jetzt nicht einordnen Das wär wohl eher der Fall, wenn er wie viele seiner gleichaltrigen Freunde stundenlang vor dem Fernseher sitzen würde
Als schlechtes Fahrrad würde ich es definitiv nicht bezeichnen und ein wenig kenne ich mich auch mit Rädern aus
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (4. Mai 2012)

Mein Patenkind besucht mich im Juli in der Schweiz. Sie ist 9, BMXerin und fährt Pumptrack, kann also mit zwei Rädern umgehen. Ich habe mich nach Kinderrädern zur Miete erkundigt, aber nix gefunden oder eben nur teures für 200 die Woche. Da habe ich ihr einfach mal das hier gekauft:







Rahmen aus Alu, war das leichteste Kinderrad dieser Klasse. Fehlen nur noch ein paar richtige Reifen ohne Steg und eine Bionicon Kettenführung, damit der Spaß nicht aufhört.

Frage:
Reichen die Cantis für 30 Kilo Kinder in den Bergen aus? Oder ne HS 33 dran?
Scheibenumrüstung wäre zu aufwändig, da neue Gabel und neue Naben fällig wären ...


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Mai 2012)

Das ist aber ein mal ein super Patenonkel und da wird sie sicher viel Spaß mit dir haben Früher haben die Cantis doch auch gereicht und wenn sie wirklich gut zurecht kommt mit dem Bike, kann man ja immer noch aufrüsten Viel Spaß mit deinem Patenkind!
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Sentilo (4. Mai 2012)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> Frage: Reichen die Cantis für 30 Kilo Kinder in den Bergen aus? Oder ne HS 33 dran?



In der Schweiz? HS 33 dran. Bei längeren und/oder steileren Abfahrten taugen die Kinder-Cantis nix. Unseren hat's vom Spitzing runter mal voll gemault, weil die Bremse immer schlapper wurde und er nicht noch mehr Handkraft aufbringen konnte. Die sind mehr fürs Eiscafé. Dann haben wir auf Magura umgerüstet (HS 11). Die geht deutlich besser als die Cantis, und auch der (Vier-Finger-) Bremshebel lässt gut auf die Kinderhände einstellen.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Das wär wohl eher der Fall, wenn er wie viele seiner gleichaltrigen Freunde stundenlang vor dem Fernseher sitzen würde
> !




 meiner kommt leider auch viel zu selten zum Radfahren.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es immer wieder Hammer, wenn ich deinen Sohn auf dem Nicolai sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder Hammer, wenn ich deinen Sohn auf dem Nicolai sehe



ja er ist gut und flott unterwegs mit seinen 11 Jahren.  

DANKE 


PS: wie alt/jung ist deiner ?


----------



## Dantethr (10. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja er ist gut und flott unterwegs mit seinen 11 Jahren.
> 
> DANKE
> 
> ...



Er ist gerade 6 geworden 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja Samstag Ich hoffe nur, dass das Wetter auch ein wenig mitspielt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Dantethr (23. Mai 2012)

Er ist 8


----------



## Dantethr (23. Mai 2012)

...so jetzt...


----------



## oztafan kolibri (31. Mai 2012)

Sodele - angefixt von den liebevoll aufgebauten Rädchen hier im Forum - die "Rennmaschine" meiner grossen Tochter in ihrer derzeitigen Evolutionsstufe (Neue Gabel, HS 11 vorne, neues Schaltwerk, Smart Sams, Shimano Schnellspanner, gescheite Züge). Und es lohnt sich (man möge mir den Vaterstolz verzeihen ) 3 Starts - Münsingen und zwei weitere Rennen des Alb-Gold-Juniors Cup und 3mal auf dem Podium .






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (31. Mai 2012)

oztafan kolibri schrieb:


> Sodele - angefixt von den liebevoll aufgebauten Rädchen hier im Forum - die "Rennmaschine" meiner grossen Tochter in ihrer derzeitigen Evolutionsstufe (Neue Gabel, HS 11 vorne, neues Schaltwerk, Smart Sams, Shimano Schnellspanner, gescheite Züge). Und es lohnt sich (man möge mir den Vaterstolz verzeihen ) 3 Starts - Münsingen und zwei weitere Rennen des Alb-Gold-Juniors Cup und 3mal auf dem Podium .



Schick! Und Gratulationen zum Ergebnis!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2012)

oztafan kolibri.
 lass bitte die hörnchen weg,- sie sind gefährlich.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2012)

Über "vernüftig" oder nicht kann man streiten, aber ich hätte so einen "Electra Cruiser RatFink" abzugeben, in super Zustand.
(Die Spritzer am Unterrohr sind von einer der wenigen Fahrten)


----------



## oztafan kolibri (4. Juni 2012)

> oztafan kolibri.
> lass bitte die hörnchen weg,- sie sind gefährlich.



wegen Verletzungsgefahr beim Sturz, oder ? Ja, ich weiss, müssen aber sein  Überzeugungsarbeit fruchtet da leider wenig


----------



## raumtraum (10. Juli 2012)

lange Nächte nur geschaut, jetzt auch gezeichnet, geschweißt, geschraubt und vor dem Ersteinsatz des Sohnes schnell noch fotografiert  16" Räder, BMX Antrieb, viel Ti, trotzdem 5,7kg


----------



## trolliver (11. Juli 2012)

Super geiles Rad!

Kannst du mir sagen, was das für Laufräder sind? Ich suche noch stabilere für das CNOC16 meines Sohnes... der springt jetzt schon. Zwar nur 20cm, aber das kann nicht mehr lange dauern, dann will er vom Garagendach... 

PS: Tut mir Leid - wegen der 5,7kg...    (das kann ja nur ein Scherz gewesen sein, oder?)


----------



## raumtraum (11. Juli 2012)

Danke trolliver, eigentlich sollte man ein Kinderrad doch leichter hinkriegen, wenn man es auf die Belastung eines Kindes optimiert...Mit dem Rad bin ich ja zuerst Probe gefahren. Wenn man allerdings vom Garagendach springen möchte braucht man was stabiles wie eben diese Laufräder. Die Middleburn Nabe lag noch in der Kiste und hat die 36Loch vorgegeben, die Proper Nabe ist ne BMX Nabe mit Driver (wegen dem kompakten Antrieb), Speichen von Sapim, Nippel BMX und die Felgen Y303 von der Liegeradfraktion, der "Rest" ist Handarbeit (Entspannung am Abend)


----------



## tripletschiee (11. Juli 2012)

raumtraum schrieb:


> lange Nächte nur geschaut, jetzt auch gezeichnet, geschweißt, geschraubt und vor dem Ersteinsatz des Sohnes schnell noch fotografiert  16" Räder, BMX Antrieb, viel Ti, trotzdem 5,7kg



Sensationelles Rad!


----------



## Y_G (11. Juli 2012)

ein Traum, ich würde dann bitte auch noch eine Gabel nehmen wollen


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2012)

raumtraum schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 233836



der wahnsinn in tüten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumtraum (11. Juli 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> ein Traum, ich würde dann bitte auch noch eine Gabel nehmen wollen



Danke, kein Problem. Bei der Gabel hab ich mir besondere Mühe gegeben Der Herr Sohn hatte dann noch den Traum eines Gepäckträgers - da war der Rahmen schon fertig, also hat die Gabel schon mal die Ösen dafür bekommen


----------



## superseven77 (11. Juli 2012)

Traumhaft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y_G (11. Juli 2012)

OK, dann bitte eine Gabel für das CNOC 16  Was kostet die und wie viel wiegt das gute Teil ???


----------



## trolliver (11. Juli 2012)

Also, ich schau mir das Rad immer wieder an und staune wirklich. Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich bin sicher, du kannst Aufträge annehmen...

Wenn du unbedingt noch vom Gewicht runter willst, kannst du ja noch jede zweite Speiche rausschmeissen. Von den BMX-Teilen habe ich null Ahnung, doch war mir in Erinnerung, dass dies nicht immer die leichtesten sind. Dieser Kompaktantrieb ist mir aber auch neu. Aber ganz ehrlich... 5,7kg für ein Rad in 16 Zoll... es gibt bestimmt ein paar durchgeknallte Oligarchen, die dir dafür so schon eine hohe 4stellige Summe gäben.

Du hast vorne ja auf die Bremse verzichtet; hat er dann die Rücktrittbremse?


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2012)

@raumtraum: kannst du mal eine Partlist einstellen, bitte ?
Ich habe so ein Projekt auch vor, allerdings mit einem "Standardrahmen".


----------



## Jerome (12. Juli 2012)

Was für eine Titanschönheit Respekt!

Da können meine Kinderräder nicht mithalten.
Das Rad meiner jüngsten Tochter (18 Zoll), vorher fuhr sie ein 16Zoll Polizeirad



Ihr nächstes steht schon in der Garage (20 Zoll)



und die ältere Tochter verlangt etwas mehr Farbe(20 Zoll)


----------



## raumtraum (12. Juli 2012)

Ja, BMX Teile sind wirklich schwer, z.B. die Hinterradnabe wiegt 421 Gramm, nicht wirklich leicht, aber dann schon mit Ritzel (9 Zähne) und Freilauf (nein Rücktritt hat er nicht). Die Kettenlinie stimmt dann ungefähr mit dem inneren Kettenblatt (Middleburn) der MTB-Kurbel (gekürzt, äußere Aufnahmen entfernt). Antrieb also 20:9. Die leichtesten Reifen die ich finden konnte sind die Schwalbe Marathon Racer mit 282 gr das Stück. Sattel geht auch leichter, der lag halt herum, ist ein Pivotal Sattel von wethepeople daher auch die (etwas leichtere) Sattelstütze, dazu chromag sattelschelle (auch schwer), dabomb Steuersatz (147gr = schwer, aber golden und günstig), Vorbau ist ein st.martin mit kombinierter Lenker-vorbauklemmung (sehr schwer). Lenker ist selbst gebogenes Rohr (Ti 3Al2.5V CWSR amerikanischer Produktion, wer es genau wissen will), eigentlich sollte der Lenker gleich an einen Vorbau geschweißt werden, aber Kinder wachsen halt andauernd, also ist das unpraktisch immer wieder neue Lenker zu schweißen. Pedale sind xpedo traverse, die haben kindergröße, wiegen ca. 220 gr. und kosten kleines Geld (30 euro oder so). Hab ich was vergessen? Mehr ist an so nem Rad nicht dran. Griffe sind die altbewährten ODI Ruffian in kurz (ist für Kindergriffweite aber zu dick). Ach so, noch die Kette, irgendeine goldene bmx-Kette, also auch schwer, die breite Kette muss halt sein wegen dem breiten Ritzel am Hinterrad. Die Vorderradbremse hab ich erst mal weggelassen, da der Herr Sohn erstmal überhaupt fahren und bremsen lernen muss und nicht gleich über den Lenker fliegen soll. Bremse ist eine LDC BMX Bremse kombiniert mit einem Salt Junior Bremshebel (der ist gut für Kinderhände, Griffweite verstellbar und kostet glaube ich weniger als nen Zehner), die Bremskombi bremst aber noch nicht optimal.

Mal ehrlich, Ziel war ein Gewicht von unter 6 Kilo und das hab ich erreicht, das Verhältnis zum Fahrergewicht (derzeit 16 kg) ist trotzdem lustig

Das ganze ist natürlich an Standardrahmen nur bedingt anpassbar. Da ich Rahmen und Gabel angefertigt habe, fiel die Adaption an Nabenbreiten (vorn 135mm hinten 110mm) und Achsdurchmesser (vorn 9mm, hinten 14mm) weniger schwer. Was haben denn die Standardkinderrahmen für Nabenbreiten, von Islabike zb.?


----------



## raumtraum (12. Juli 2012)

Danke, Jerome, mit dem Feuerwehrrad hast Du das Herz meines Sohnes und mit der stringenten grün-pink-radial-nologo-maschine auch meines. Hast Du da etwa einen Nabendynamo drin (hab gerade ein Vorderrad in 20" mit einem solchen eingespeicht, 2,1kg wiegt jetzt das Vorderrad - ich schüttele jetzt noch den Kopf über mich, aber manchmal ist Licht einfach besser)?


----------



## trolliver (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Raumtraum,

ach so, er lernt erst fahren? Und dann auf so einem Schlitten???? Ich glaub... 

Meiner hat ja auf einem 12kg Felt Base12 BMX (Verschnitt) angefangen und sehr gut und schnell gelernt. Die Rücktrittbremse war für ihn intuitiv, wenn er auch erstmal ein paar Schuhe (auf Asphalt..  ) durchgebremst hat. Der Umstieg auf Isla 16 Zoll war spielerisch, mit den Bremsen und ohne Rücktritt ging das so problemlos, dass ich es kaum glauben konnte, er bremst auch nicht digital bzw. nur, wenn er das aus Spaß macht. Ich habe ihm deins gezeigt mit den entsprechenden superlativen Kommentaren von mir, sein trockener Kommentar: ich mag silber nicht.  3 1/2 Jährige kennen noch keinen Takt... Seins ist im Isla-Thread zu sehen.

Vorderradbremse hast du also gar nicht vorgesehen? Ich frage das wegen der nicht vorhandenen Aufnahmen. Oder lässt sich das einfach nachträglich anschweißen?

Du hast glaube ich die Nabenbreiten vertauscht. Isla CNOC16 hat vorn 100 und hinten 110mm. Du hättest ja wirklich noch einiges an Gewichtsparpotential, das hätte ich nie geglaubt. Aber wie du schon sagst: unter 6 Kilo, das gibts weit und breit kein zweites Mal, und das vor allem alles selbst gebaut. Dein Sohn wird das in ca 14 Jahren zu schätzen wissen... 

Wenn Philipp auf 20 Zoll umsteigt, bekommt er auch Licht mit Nabendynamo, egal an welchem Rad. Ich weiß nur noch nicht welchen, aber das ist ja noch etwas hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumtraum (12. Juli 2012)

trolliver, da geb ich Dir recht, mit dreieinhalb heisst es dann: "schau mal papa, der moritz (name geändert) hat Packtaschen an seinem Fahrrad". Geschmacksbildung ist auch Bestandteil des Erziehungsauftrages. Kindern muss man die Dinge schmackhaft machen, z.B. hab ich Ihm die Geschichte von Don Quichote erzählt und so das "Ritterdekor" aufgebracht. 

Bei den Achsbreiten hab ich mich verschrieben, es muss heissen vorn 100mm hinten 110 mm, also doch kompatibel)

wie kriege ich hier eigenltich große Fotos rein?


----------



## Jerome (12. Juli 2012)

raumtraum schrieb:


> Danke, Jerome, mit dem Feuerwehrrad hast Du das Herz meines Sohnes und mit der stringenten grün-pink-radial-nologo-maschine auch meines. Hast Du da etwa einen Nabendynamo drin (hab gerade ein Vorderrad in 20" mit einem solchen eingespeicht, 2,1kg wiegt jetzt das Vorderrad - ich schüttele jetzt noch den Kopf über mich, aber manchmal ist Licht einfach besser)?



Jetzt sind meine beiden Töchter noch "größer" geworden nachdem sie gesehen haben, dass es ihre Räder auch im Internet gibt

Gewogen habe ich die Fahrräder und Laufräder lieber nicht.... da wird einem ganz schlecht bei den Gewichten.

Aber beim Licht gebe ich dir recht, ohne geht nicht. Sogar das kleine 16Zoll -Rad hatte einen Nabendynamo. Ich habe eigentlich kaum eines ohne. 

 sogar mein SingleSpeeder hat den Eingriff über sich ergehen lassen müssen. Aber das gehört ja nicht hin das Thema
Am schwierigsten finde ich das Thema Bremsgriffe. Bei dem Feuerwehrrad habe ich einen uralten Magurabremshebel in Grund und Boden geschliffen. Danach passten die kleine Hände auch dran.


----------



## Mamara (12. Juli 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Isla CNOC16 hat vorn 100 und hinten 110mm.



Nöp, 85 vorne.


----------



## raumtraum (12. Juli 2012)

ja, bremsaufnahmen lassen sich (relativ) problemlos nachträglich anschweißen. aber man fährt ja brakeless heutzutage) aber licht muss sein, die singlespeeder in meinem haushalt haben sich mit dem reelight begnügen müssen, aber je älter ich werde desto weniger sehe ich und so kommt jetzt der nabendynamo nach dem reiserad auch ans stadtrad.


----------



## trolliver (12. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, Marmara, habs gerade nachgemessen: 85mm vorn. Unglaublich...

Jerome, mein Sohn hat an seinen Kinderrädern, also beim Felt Base12 zuvor und jetzt am Isla CNOC16 Batteriebeleuchtung dran. Das Rücklicht bleibt montiert, der Scheinwerfer ist seine 1W-Led-Taschenlampe, für die nur ein Halter am Lenker verbleibt. Das erschien mir der gangbare Kompromiss. Da er aber auch im Winter immer überall hin mit dem Rad fährt, muss Beleuchtung sein. Aber auch im Sommer. Letztens ist er das erste Mal mit mir zu meinen Eltern in 10km Entfernung gefahren; als wir zurückfuhren, dämmerte es schon. Auch auf dem Bürgersteig, wenn vorhanden, habe ich dann einfach kein gutes Gefühl ohne Licht. Sollte er mal ein reines Sportrad bekommen, wäre das etwas anderes.

Fürs 20er werde ich ihm wohl ein Laufrad mit der neuen SON-Nabe bauen, die ich dann auf alle weiteren Räder übertragen kann. Sind vielleicht 200g mehr als die Standardnaben, das ist zu verschmerzen. Und wenn er die solange fährt wie ich meinen bislang, rechnet sich das finanziell auch wieder.


----------



## trolliver (12. Juli 2012)

Übrigens: Große Fotos: nicht die Fotoalbenbilder in der Miniaturansicht, sondern die großen (angeklickten) Bilder verlinken.

Ja, das mit dem älter Werden und der schlechter werdenden Sicht kann ich bestätigen. Ich mags noch nicht so ganz wahr haben, aber der Selbstbetrug wird nicht mehr lange funktionieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Juli 2012)

@raumtraum
Ganz großes Kino
und dann nochmal in voller Größe





Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## raumtraum (12. Juli 2012)

@williwildsau: Danke für die Blumen aus dem Ruhrpott!


----------



## spargeldolph (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte ja vor langer Zeit mal ein Arkus gepostet was umgebaut werden soll und wollte nun das Ergebnis zeigen.......
Naja nach dem Radl von raumtraum bin ich noch am überlegen da das einfach "fast" (man weis nicht was noch kommt) alles in den Schatten stellt.
-Alle Achtung!!!-

Hier dann mal zwei Bilder von meinem Umbau im Anhang!
zu den Gewichten: 8,12kg mit den Stelvio´s - bei den abgebildeten Racer bin ich bei 8,55kg (sind für den anstehenden Urlaub aufgezogen da es dort auch öfter mal Schotterpisten zu fahren gibt und die Stelvio´s etwas schmaler sind - ansonsten möchte das Töchterchen Rennreifen wie der Pappa - naja fürs Gewicht die bessere Wahl!
Achja der Ständer musste bleiben - Schade sonst wäre die 8kg-Marke gefallen.


----------



## tripletschiee (20. Juli 2012)

@spargeldolph: schick!


----------



## hawkes (20. Juli 2012)

@spargeldolph Schwarz find ich zwar bissel triest für ein Kinderrad - aber das ist ja eine total schicke Gabel! Gibts dafür ein paar Infos (Bezugsquelle? Gewicht? Kosten?)

Und Ständer müssen sein, als mein Großer vom CNOC16 aufs B20L wechselte war der Ständer DIE entscheidene Verbesserung. Da musste das Fahrrad erstmal überall abgestellt werden.


----------



## spargeldolph (20. Juli 2012)

Servus hawkes,
tja was soll ich sagen meine Räder sind schwarz und da sollte ihres auch diese Farbe haben - Ihr Wunsch den ich gerne erfüllt habe.
Was die Gabel angeht ist es ein Chinaimport.
Die Gabel hat eine Einbauhöhe von 350mm und ist tapered weshalb ich unten noch eine extra Lagerschale benötigt hatte.
Gewicht : ungekürzt 545gr. ich habe fast 50gr. noch durchs kürzen verloren.
Preis: 88 US-Dollar inkl. Versand
Hier mal die internet adresse:  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/20-carbon-road-fork-CRFK03/100585_493901617.html

Zum Werdegang bin ich ja fast den gleichen Weg gegangen wie du.
Cnoc16 und dann der Gedanke auf ein Beinn20L  - aber dann kam die Lust was zu basteln...


----------



## Pan Tau (20. Juli 2012)

raumtraum schrieb:


> lange Nächte nur geschaut, jetzt auch gezeichnet, geschweißt, geschraubt und vor dem Ersteinsatz des Sohnes schnell noch fotografiert



...der lange Vorlauf hat sich offensichtlich gelohnt - gäbe es hier im Forum ein Wahl zum schönsten Kinderradaufbau würde ich Dir meine Stimme sofort geben


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Juli 2012)

@Spargeldolph
schönes Rad 
aber die V-Brakes kann man(n) besser einstellen


----------



## trifi70 (20. Juli 2012)

Sag ich doch, Spacer innen raus, außen rein und Optik und Funktion noch etwas besser


----------



## spargeldolph (20. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt ja recht und ich hatte somit auch noch etwas zu schrauben.
Nun schaut es wirklich besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regloh (20. Juli 2012)

... Großes Kino hier... Respekt an alle.

am Rande: wenn von euch jemand orginal Dirt/Street Reifen vom Specialized P.Street benötigt PN. Es sind die Specialized Compound, 24x2.0", Cap Ply, Dual Compound, wire bead.

... weiter so Daddys... 

by the way. Suche für meinen 11 jährigen (142cm) einen Downhiller. Schon jemand hier der Erfahrungen mit der ein oder anderen Lösung (z.B. Scott Gambler) gesammelt hat?


----------



## raumtraum (23. Juli 2012)

@spargeldolph: sehr schönes rad! an dem ja alles dran ist was kind so braucht. ich muss halt mit Kritik wie dieser leben: "Papa, Du hast den Ständer vergessen!" und: "Wo kommen die Taschen dran?", auch hat er die fehlende Flaschenhalteraufnahme noch nicht entdeckt...

Meine Frage zur Gabel hat sich schon beantwortet...

Und: Schwarz ist Super. Ich kann nicht oft genug betonen: Eltern haben die Pflicht zur Erziehung auch in Gestaltungsfragen Dein Rad ist gut gestaltet, das braucht kein Dekor.

Daniel


----------



## trolliver (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Spargeldolph,

auch ein tolles Rad, die Gabel sieht aus wie für den Rahmen entworfen. Wo hattest du den Rahmen doch gleich her?

Hallo Raumtraum,

nachdem du den Erziehungsauftrag in Sachen Gestaltung nun zum zweiten Mal anbringst, muss ich mal nachhaken, in welche Richtung das gehen soll: "guten Geschmack" beibringen (aber "gut" im Sinne der Erziehungsbeauftragten) oder Geschmacksbewusstsein und Ausprägung an sich fördern. Was dann zur Folge haben kann, dass die Wunschfarbe für ein Rad quietschegelb ist, obwohl alle anderen in der Familie schwarz fahren... 

Mein Sohn hat sich übrigens noch nicht über fehlende Ständer, Gepäckträger oder Flaschenhalterungen beschwert. Und das, obwohl er zuvor ein paar Wochen das Noname-16er mit voller Ausstattung zur Verfügung hatte, das nun bei Oma und Opa steht. Aber ein kleineres Ritzel braucht er, er strampelt sich schon wieder tot...


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Juli 2012)

Was meint ihr, die beste Basis für ein leichtes 16", ist das ein Islabikes Beinn 16S oder ein Cube Kid 200?
Oder gibts da noch andere Vorschläge? Sollte halt in neu bei ca. 300 max liegen damit noch Budget für's Tuning vorhanden ist.

Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## Y_G (26. Juli 2012)

bei isla ist fängt das Beinn als 20"s an und das 16ner ist dann ein CNOC. Ich bin beim CNOC16 jetzt bei ~6,5-6,6 kg angekommen...


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2012)

Genau. Und das Cube200 dürfte ein 20" Bike sein. Das Liefergewicht bei Isla ist mit 7,5kg für das 16er derzeit das geringste, eignet sich also recht gut für Tuning.


----------



## trifi70 (26. Juli 2012)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Oder gibts da noch andere Vorschläge? Sollte halt in neu bei ca. 300 max liegen


Zwar vom Preis knapp drüber, aber aufgrund geringen Gewichts im Lieferzustand vielleicht trotzdem interessant: Kokua LikeToBike 16".  Die Big Apples noch tauschen und wieder einige Gramm gespart


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Juli 2012)

raumtraum schrieb:


> @spargeldolph: sehr schönes rad! an dem ja alles dran ist was kind so braucht. ich muss halt mit Kritik wie dieser leben: "Papa, Du hast den Ständer vergessen!" und: "Wo kommen die Taschen dran?", auch hat er die fehlende Flaschenhalteraufnahme noch nicht entdeckt...



Das sind eher die Fragen meiner Frau und dann sagt mein Sohn immer:
Mama, dass ist ein MTB. Da gehört kein Ständer dran
Aber unsere Kinder können sich doch glücklich schätzen, so bekloppte Papas zu haben, die eigentlich eher als großer Bruder durchgehen könnten Viel Spaß allen weiterhin mit ihrem Nachwuchs, denn sie sind unsere Zukunft
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LockeTirol (26. Juli 2012)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, die beste Basis für ein leichtes 16", ist das ein Islabikes Beinn 16S oder ein Cube Kid 200?
> Oder gibts da noch andere Vorschläge? Sollte halt in neu bei ca. 300 max liegen damit noch Budget für's Tuning vorhanden ist.
> 
> Danke und Gruß, Tim



Ich habe mich da verschrieben. Es geht natürlich um ein leichtes und kleines 20".
Aktuell fährt mein Sohn ein Scott Voltage JR in 16". Er fährt damit super, es ist aber bleischwer. Daher wollte ich ihm für nächstes Jahr ein optimiertes, kleines 20" hinstellen.

Alos zur Auswahl stehen bisher Islabikes Beinn 20S, Cube Kid 200 oder aber auch Commencal Ramones http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=10252841

Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (26. Juli 2012)

Oder hier das Commencal von diesem Jahr http://www.commencal-bikes.de/index.php?site=artikeldetails&artikelid=20


----------



## Y_G (26. Juli 2012)

wenn Du eh selber schraubst könnte man auch ein 24" Rahmen mit 20iger LRS bauen ...


----------



## Tiri (9. August 2012)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand behilflich sein bei der Suche nach einer Stütze 27,2 mit  Versatz 1-2 cm, schwarz matt oder silber matt und leicht ?
Ich tue es mir schwer annährend leichte Versätze-Stütze zu finden die in die Preis und Gewichtsklasse von KCNC kommen. Richtey ist da wohl noch am nächsten dran, oder ?

Danke und LG


----------



## trifi70 (9. August 2012)

WCS ist ok, fahren wir an vielen Rädern. Geht natürlich leichter, dann aber meist deutlich teurer.

BBB BSP-12 ist zwar etwas schwerer als angegeben, aber 400mm lang und wird durch Kürzen natürlich leichter. Satteleinstellung sehr feinfühlig möglich, da anderes System als bei der WCS. Etwas billiger.

Die XLC Pro SL SP-R02 ist leichter als die WCS bei vergleichbaren Preis, hat aber keinen Versatz.http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteil...stuetze/XLC-Pro-SL-Sattelstuetze-SP-R02.html?


----------



## FATBEAR (9. August 2012)

Warum nicht die KCNC?


----------



## Taurus1 (9. August 2012)

@Locke
Und was ist mit dem hier: http://www.kaniabikes.eu/twenty.php
Ausgangsbasis 8,65 kg, laut Telefonat mit dem Hersteller sind die neuen Rahmen gerade im Zulauf und ab Ende August lieferbar. Die neuen Räder sollen dann noch leichter werden, genaue Zahl kann er aber erst nennen, wenn die Rahmen angekommen sind.
Meine Tochter wird auf jeden Fall so eins bekommen, ich weiß nur noch nicht in welcher Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spargeldolph (10. August 2012)

Servus trolliver,

sorry für die späte Antwort aber wir waren noch etwas im Urlaub und haben das neue Radel getestet*g*
Der Rahmen war bzw. ist ein Arkus (polnischer Hersteller und hier der Link: http://www.sklep.romet.pl/rowery_romet_2011/rowery_junior__kids/art709.html )
Hatte das Radel neu erworben und dann komplett nackig gemacht, gestrahlt und wieder mit "Farbe" versehen und aufgebaut. 
Neu kostet das gute Radel wohl so etwas um die 170,- / 180,- Euro wobei ich es auf Ebay für 130,- bekommen hatte und dann zuschlagen musste.


----------



## trolliver (10. August 2012)

Hi Spargeldoph,

klasse, das ist ja eine wirkliche Alternative bei dem "Rahmenpreis"...  Ich schätze, die Originalgabel kann man nur entsorgen. 11,6kg im Originalzustand - und 8,irgendwas nach deiner "Behandlung": alle Achtung!


----------



## spargeldolph (10. August 2012)

Habe sie noch wenn Interesse besteht
1723gr. feinster Stahl und bei der Kleinen NULL Federung


----------



## LockeTirol (6. September 2012)

Hat hier eigendlich jemand eine Quelle wo es Kinderfahrradteile einzeln gibt?

Vor allem hochwertige Rahmen, Laufräder usw. ich finde immer nur Komplettbikes.

Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## Y_G (6. September 2012)

vielleicht solltest du da noch mal ne Größe vom Kind und/oder von den LR angeben...


----------



## LockeTirol (6. September 2012)

Stimmt...

Also ich suche Bezugsquellen für hochwertige/leichte Kinderradteile für ein 20" Bike.

- Rahmen und Gabel
- Kurbeln
- Laufradsatz
- Pedale
- Sattel

Mir ist es halt wichtig dass der Rahmen für 27,2 er Stützen geeignet ist, 1 1/8 Steuerrohr hat usw.

Vielleicht könnte ja auch mal jemand der schon ein gutes Bike aufgebaut hat eine Teileliste posten?

Wer da gute Tipps hat, nur her damit


----------



## Taurus1 (6. September 2012)

Rahmen + Gabel fÃ¼r 250 â¬ bei Kaniabikes.eu
GÃ¼nstig ist anders, aber sonst fÃ¤llt mir keiner ein. Ich habe auch gerade nochmal das Gewicht gesucht, finde es aber nicht mehr. 
25,4mm SattelstÃ¼tzendurchmesser, 1 1/8 Steuerrohr


----------



## LockeTirol (6. September 2012)

Den kenn ich schon. Das 2013er Modell hat sogar Sattelstütze 27,2. Aber teuer is es


----------



## trifi70 (6. September 2012)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Vor allem hochwertige...





LockeTirol schrieb:


> Aber teuer is es


Hm, was möchtest Du? Hochwertiges für fast geschenkt? In Anbetracht der Alternativen, ist 250 nicht wirklich teuer. Kenne nichts vergleichbares. VT K1/K2 is nochmal deutlich teurer... Die meisten liefern Rahmensets gar nicht einzeln.


----------



## LockeTirol (6. September 2012)

Ich finde den Preis für das Komplettbike ok, für Rahmen und Gabel aber recht teuer.

Was ist denn VT K1/K2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (6. September 2012)

Velotraum


----------



## LockeTirol (6. September 2012)

Ah, ok. Sind halt relativ schwer. Aber super dass die mal eine komplette Teileliste angebn. Weiß jemand was der Rahmen wiegt?


----------



## trifi70 (6. September 2012)

Bin nicht im Bilde, ob das noch aktuell ist, aber vor ca. 3 Jahren wog das K1 Rahmenset mit Gabel um 1600g. Wenn das genaue Gewicht interessiert, kann man das sicher direkt bei VT erfragen.

Dass ein Komplettrad im Vergleich preiswerter kommt, ist leider Fakt. Das ist bei den Kleinen wie bei den Großen. Ausnahme ev. noch Individualaufbau, der ist prinzipiell teurer, geht er doch vom Basispreis Rahmen/Gabel aus.

Man muss halt überlegen, ob ich die demontierten Teile direkt auf ebay reinstelle (is auch Arbeit, Gebühren etc.) oder in der Teilekiste versenke. Im letzteren Fall kommt der Rahmen wohl noch teurer


----------



## hellvis (7. September 2012)

hallo, ab welcher körpergröße denkt ihr kann ein kind auf ein kleines 26" bike umsteigen?
ich möchte gerne von 20" direkt auf 26" umsteigen, ohne 24". 
gibt es da erfahrungswerte und tips für kleine und leichte rahmen/federgabel?

danke
max


----------



## Y_G (7. September 2012)

schau mal bei islabikes auf die Seite, da gibt es ein size chart das gut ist. Hängt aber natürlich auch von der Geo des Rahmens ab, aber als Anhaltspunkt sicher hilfreich...


----------



## Diman (7. September 2012)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Stimmt...
> 
> Also ich suche Bezugsquellen für hochwertige/leichte Kinderradteile für ein 20" Bike.
> 
> - Rahmen



Kona Makena Kids Frame 2008 bei CRC für 59,- EUR 






Wer noch einen Rahmen für 24" sucht Kona Hula Kids für 43,- EUR


----------



## Mamara (7. September 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Man muss halt überlegen, ob ich die demontierten Teile direkt auf ebay reinstelle (is auch Arbeit, Gebühren etc.) oder in der Teilekiste versenke. Im letzteren Fall kommt der Rahmen wohl noch teurer



Ich halte es so, dass ich das Rad hinterher wieder original verhökern kann. Sogar zum besseren Preis, wenn alles neuwertig ausser Rahmen/Gabel ist und läuft. Bleiben Kosten für Speichen, gekürzte Kurbel, evtl. ne Kette und die Innenzüge. Wobei ich schon glaube, die 50Euro für die Kurbel(25Kurbel+25kürzen lassen), auch wieder annähernd rein zu bekommen. Bremsen, Sattelstütze, Schaltung, Naben, Steuersatz etc kann ich auch wieder an den nächsten Rädern verbauen.


----------



## Taurus1 (7. September 2012)

Zur Not könnte man für den Übergang auch noch 24er Räder an den 26er Rahmen bauen, wenn die Geo an sich passt, und nur die Sattelhöhe zu hoch ist.
Bei Scheibenbremsen sollte das kein Problem sein, bei V-Brakes weiß ich nicht, ob es da einen Adapter oder ähnliches für andere Felgengrößen gibt.

Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es eher Probleme mit der Oberrohrlänge, und einen zu langen Rahmen kann man nur bedingt mit Sattelverschieben und kurzen Vorbau ausgleichen.
Vielleicht kann mit längerer Sattelstütze und längerem (und vielleicht höherem) Vorbau auch das 20er so lange gefahren werden, bis ein kleines 26er passt.

Ladies-Modelle haben auch oft kleine Rahmengrößen verfügbar, und ab und zu sogar ohne Blümchendekor.

Leichte und halbwegs günstige Luftfedergabel wäre zum Beispiel RST F1irst Air, 1,7 kg ab 170  in der Bucht. Gibt natürlich auch leichtere, aber dann auch teurer.
Vielleicht hat auch noch Suntour 'ne günstige Luftfedergabel.


----------



## hellvis (7. September 2012)

danke für die tips! meine kids (twins) werden im november neun und fahren jetzt noch mit 20". momentan haben sie specialized hotrock 20" bikes, die sind eigentlich auch gut, aber die federgabeln mit 1cm federweg sind ein schertz.

das islabikes kinder mtb schaut ja schon mal ganz gut aus! gibt es noch ähnliche hersteller? vielleicht etwas dirt orientierter?

ich wollte über den winter mal nach kleinen 26" rahmen und eventuell ner günstigen luftgabel schauen, leicht solls natürlich auch sein vielleicht echt erst mal mit 24" laufrädern, gute idee! dann ist das bike noch etwas wendiger.

grüße
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (7. September 2012)

was ist den mit dem RCZ Rahmen? Der wurde ja auch schon öfter hier empfohlen...


----------



## LockeTirol (8. September 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Kona Makena Kids Frame 2008 bei CRC für 59,- EUR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link!


----------



## deadpixel (14. September 2012)

http://www.alienationbmx.com/tcs-tubeless-compatible-system/rims

... mit 325 g leider für die Gewichtsfetischisten nicht so interessant, aber dank der Doppelhohlkammer unverwüstlich ...

zusammen mit einem leichten Reifen (Mow Joe?) evtl. eine Alternative für den einen oder anderen ...

Die Maulweite dürfte auch interessant sein. Dürfte den Reifen schön "plüschig" und griffig machen





.

Zum Erscheinungsdatum find ich leider nix.


----------



## Mamara (14. September 2012)

325g kommt mir sehr, sehr leicht vor für so ne Felge? Allerdings find ich die 36° nicht so prall...

Die "ankle Biter" ist aber auch sehr interessant.


----------



## trifi70 (14. September 2012)

Hm, gut es ist eine Tubeless. Aber es ist auch eine 20" Felge und keine 26er. Insofern ist das Gewicht doch im Rahmen. Wenn das mit dem "superstrong" stimmt, könnt man für ein Kind 18 Speichen benutzen. Immerhin ist die für BMX gedacht, da sind am normalen Kinderrad 36 Speichen sicher Overkill.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2012)

postet doch mal bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deadpixel (18. Oktober 2012)

* 16 Zoll
* 5,6 kg
* Belt Drive
* Carbon Sattelstütze
* 229 £

http://www.earlyrider.com/product/belter/
http://www.roadbike.de/eurobike-award-2012-early-rider-belter.667039.9.htm
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/early-rider-belter-kids

Schön? Mhhh. Für den Style müssten die Pedale ohne Reflektoren und schwarz sein. Irgendwie erinnert es an die Versuche bekannter Automarken Fahrräder zu designen.
Verzicht auf die Vorderradbremse? Millionen BMXer können nicht irren . Und eine Seitenzugbremse liesse sich ja noch nachrüsten.
Belt Drive? Am Kinderrad eine sinnvollle Anwendungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## trifi70 (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich mir Tretlagerhöhe, "Übersetzung" und Lage der Bremse anschaue, soll das doch eher ein BMX im Kleinformat sein, oder? Allerdings lässt sich der Lenker nicht durchdrehen...

Gewicht vergleichbar mit CNOC (immerhin fehlt die vordere Bremse). Ich finde den Riemen das interessanteste an dem Bike. Wobei die mit Dreck auch ihre Probleme haben sollen. Beim Kinderrad sind sie ja näher am Boden als am Trekkingrad und sorgsam gehn die Kleinen damit sicher auch nicht um.

ps. obwohl, nein, ein BMX ist es keinesfalls. Also irgendwie nix ganzes und nix halbes


----------



## Y_G (18. Oktober 2012)

schick ist das schon und leicht auch, aber das Tretlager ist imho zu hoch und ohne VR-Bremse würde ich das nicht kaufen. Der Riemen ist aber wirklich nicht so schlecht...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. November 2012)

ich bin gerade ein wenig ratlos, mein sohn braucht nächstes jahr auch endlich ein fahrrad, nur weiss ich nicht, welche grösse ich da wählen soll. körpergrösse ist ca 110cm...

btw: wenn jemand was anzubieten hat, gebe ich damit nun den startschuss dazu!


----------



## octane1967 (12. November 2012)

Hi, Loki bottrop,
mit +- 115 cm sollte ein 20" kein Problem sein - wobei es natürlich auf die Rahmengröße ankommt. Meine 6jährige fährt seit dem Frühjahr 20" und ist <1,20m.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. November 2012)

also ginge ein niedriger 20er? war mir ein wenig unsicher, weil der sprung doch recht gross ist.


----------



## octane1967 (12. November 2012)

Wenn er die Füße in der niedrigsten Sattelposition auf den Boden kriegt und das Oberrohr nicht zu lange für ihn ist (muss sich zu sehr zum Lenker strecken), dann passt das schon. Und ist nach dem nächsten Wachstumsschub nicht gleich zu klein. Meine Große (jetzt 13, 1,70 groß, 18" Herrenrahmen!) ist das 20" noch relativ lange (9 Jahre) mit langer Sattelstütze und längerem Vorbau gefahren. Bei den Kleinen einfach wieder den kurzen Vorbau montieren, vielleicht eine ungekröpfte Sattelstütze und gut ist´s.
Übrigens war der Sprung von 20" auf 26" Räder auch kein kleiner - mit 15"-Rahmen aus der Bucht aber trotzdem kein Problem. Und so ein 24er wollte ich mir und ihr gern ersparen ...

PS: Was fährt er bisher? 16 Zoll? Ist der übliche Größensprung.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. November 2012)

ein deutlich zu kleines 12"...


----------



## BOOZE (12. November 2012)

Meiner ist 1,07m und passt grade mal so auf ein 16".
20" wäre total overdose


----------



## octane1967 (12. November 2012)

12" Rad- oder Rahmengröße? Von einem 12-Zoll-Rad auf ein 20er ist nur dann kein Riesensprung, wenn das 12-Zoll seit Jahren zu klein war, ein altertümliches Ballonreifen-Unikum ist oder aber einen völlig verbauten, unüblich großen Rahmen hatte. Klingt eher nach 16" fürs Nächste ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. November 2012)

radgrösse natürlich. also er war dieses jahr grössenmässig damit schon deutlich gehandycapt...

gleichgewichtgefühl hat er wie nen alten northshore-fahrer... selten sowas gesehen.

nu is halt die frage, ob nen 16" wo er vllt nen jahr spass dran hat, oder direkt nen ordentliches 20" worauf man paar jahre lang aufbauen kann, bis der sprung auf 26" rahmen kommt (erstmal mit 24" laufrädern)


----------



## BOOZE (12. November 2012)

Wie alt ist er den?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. November 2012)

der kurze is nu 5 geworden am samstag


----------



## BOOZE (12. November 2012)

In dem alter wachsen die nicht mehr so schnell, ein 16er wird da sicherlich ein Paar Jährchen halten.


----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2012)

Meiner hat mit 5,5 Jahren ein 16er Hotrock, das ist ihm mMn schon zu klein.
Groß ist er jetzt 114 cm. Auf dem 20er ist er schon gesessen, das ist schon noch an der Grenze, aber im Frühjahr wird's ihm schon passen. 
Das 16er ist in Kurven schon zu nervös und er tritt sich auch zu Tode mittlerweile.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. November 2012)

denke ich wart ma den winter ab, im frühjahr machts mehr sinn...


----------



## martinos (13. November 2012)

mein Kurzer wird im Dezember 6, ist 117 cm groß und fährt seit Sommer ein 20"-Rad, das wir auf der Eurobike letztes Jahr als Schnapper geschossen haben. Bleischwer, aber für Wurzeltrails genial.

Aber ich muss zugeben, dass das Rad dieses Jahr noch recht grenzwertig ist - ab nächstem Jahr passt das bestimmt prima. Momentan wäre ein 18"-Rad ideal, aber das ist halt so ne Zwischengröße.


----------



## Taurus1 (13. November 2012)

Bei 110cm Körpergröße wird die Schrittlänge irgendwo um 50cm sein?

Wenn ja, dann 20 Zoll, und ohne Federgabel (wegen Gewicht und nicht vorhandener Funktion)

Aufgrund eigener Erfahrung empfehle ich das Kaniabike Twenty, siehe auch hier 
Viele hier im Forum bevorzugen die Insel und haben für ihre Kinder das Islabike Beinn 20 gekauft, da gibt es das Small und das Large

Beide um 400 Euro, um 8Kg, 8 Gänge, keine Federgabel, in der Grundausstattung keine Schutzbleche, keine Lampen

Günstiger geht auch, dann aber schwerer


----------



## trifi70 (13. November 2012)

Isla hat 7 Gänge, zumindest lt. Specs auf der Webseite.

Bei einem 16er vermute ich, dass spätestens Ende nächsten Jahres bzw. dann Ostern 2014 ein 20er ansteht...

Ich würde deshalb versuchen, ein 20er Probe zu fahren, obs schon passt. Kandidaten wären Kania, LikeToBike (weil beide beim Händler anschaubar) oder ein Isla, wenn Du jemanden in der Nähe hast. Ich hätte jemanden in Berlin... 

Wenn ein 20er knapp passt, würde ich es nehmen, übern Winter wird das ja quasi kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. November 2012)

federgabel oder schaltung sehe ich bei 20" als sinnbefreit. da hat der kurze eher vorteil durch geringeres gewicht...


----------



## spargeldolph (13. November 2012)

Servus Loki,
also bei der Federgabel gebe ich dir schon recht - was die Gangschaltung angeht bin ich anderer Meinung.
Meine Kleine (jetzt 5 1/2) fährt seit diesem Sommer ihr 20" mit Schaltung und diese wird auch oft genutzt.
Ohne Schaltung schätze ich mal das sich dein Nachwuchs recht schnell müde tritt seis durch die Umdrehungen oder aber den Widerstand an Steigungen. 

Somit wäre meine Empfehlung ein 20" mit Schaltung und Starrgabel -> was dann spätestens nächstes Frühjahr passen sollte falls er jetzt noch Probleme hätte


----------



## Taurus1 (13. November 2012)

Schaltung macht schon Sinn, aber vorne Einfachkurbel reicht. Hinten dann 6-8fach Schaltwerk je nach Hersteller, meistens mit Drehgriff.
Meine Tochter ist  5 1/4, als sie das Kaniabike Twenty bekam, war sie 110cm kurz, Schrittlänge ca. 48cm.
Hat sich einfach drauf gesetzt und ist los gefahren. Die Schaltung benutzt sie seit der 2. Fahrt.
Ein 18 Zollrad wäre auf jeden Fall Geldverschwendung gewesen, abgesehen davon, dass ich kein vernünftiges gefunden hatte.
Im Kania Twenty-thread hatte ich mal eine (einigermaßen) objektive Aufstellung der Alternativen gemacht, die für mich evtl. in Frage kamen. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. November 2012)

ja gut, nen tiagra shortcage hätte ich noch hier rumsegeln, ebenso nen passender trigger UND drehgriff... jedoch bezweifel ich, das der kurze damit schon klar kommt.

bin selber mit nem 20" ohne schaltung gross geworden.


----------



## Y_G (13. November 2012)

also unser wird zum Sommer ein 20" bekommen. Das 16" fährt er trotz einer jetzt längeren Übersetzung aus. Am Berg muss er aber dafür ganz schön pumpen. Denke mit Schaltung wäre das besser ...


----------



## trifi70 (13. November 2012)

Bedienkräfte sind ein Thema. Aber überflüssig ist eine Schaltung am 20er deswegen nicht. Ideal wär natürlich eine Tiptronic aka Di2  Da müsst sich doch was baschteln lassen...

Mein 20er (Klapprad) hatte keine Schaltung. Auch das 26er noch nicht. Aber da war ich alt genug, mir die selber dranzubasteln  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ab da gings auch mit den Gängen beständig aufwärts 3, 5, 10, 14, 27...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizza68 (14. November 2012)

Mein Sohn 9J 1,45 m hat noch sein

16" Scott Voltage ohne Federgabel, ohne Gangschaltung mit Rücktritt - das darf nicht weg, wie es das beste für Bunnyhop und zum Springen auf der Aluschanze im Garagenhof ist.

20" Scott Voltage mit Federgabel (das war damals das wichtigste für ein neues Fahrrad überhaupt), die 3x6 (oder 3x7?) Schaltung wurde schnell zur Alfine 8 Nabenschaltung umgebaut, weil ich keine Lust hatte nach jedem Sprung den Kettenklemmer zu beseitigen - das darf nicht weg, weil es das Beste für Wheely und Pumptrack ist.

seit er 7,5 ist hat er noch ein 24" Specialized P in kurz mit RS DJ3 Federgabel 1x7 Schaltung, Scheibenbremsen, umgebaut auf kurze Kurbeln und Maxxis High Roller für Grip im Bikepark wenn es feucht ist. Hier suche ich noch nach einer Alternative weil der High Roller auf der Straße und am Pumptrack einfach "nicht" rollt.

=> wenn Eure Kleinen sich fürs Biken begeistern kauft jede neue größere Radgröße sobald sie irgendwie so gerade eben draufpassen und gebt das Kleinere nicht her, es werden je nach Einsatzzweck alle Räder im Gebrauch sein.
Ich habe auch jeweils ein Dirtbike, ein Enduro, einen Downhiller und eines für den Weg in die Arbeit/Stadt mit Schutzblechen und Licht.


----------



## othu (14. November 2012)

CNOC14, frisch vom Pulverbeschichten in Chromat


----------



## Y_G (14. November 2012)

schick - hat es was am Gewicht gebracht?


----------



## othu (14. November 2012)

keine Ahnung, sorry.
Kann es aber mal wiegen, weiß allerdings nicht was es vorher gewogen hat, war ein rotes 2011er CNOC14 was ich hier im Forum gebraucht gekauft habe.


----------



## ONE78 (14. November 2012)

machst du da ne komplettes custom rad draus, oder "nur" die rahmenfarbe ändern.
ich versuche grad das 14er meiner tochter ne bisschen zu pimpen, finde aber kaum passende teile in 14zoll.


----------



## othu (14. November 2012)

Aus Ermangelung an Teilen wird es bei mir wohl leider auch nur bei der Farbe bleiben. Lenker und Kurbel würde ich schon gerne ersetzen weil echt schwer, aber woher nehmen?!
Ich hab mir jetzt diverse Anleitungen zum Kurbel kürzen angeschaut, aber da fehlt mir realistisch einfach die Zeit und kaufen kann man sowas wohl nicht... leider...


----------



## mtb_cc (14. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt diverse Anleitungen zum Kurbel kürzen angeschaut, aber da fehlt mir realistisch einfach die Zeit und kaufen kann man sowas wohl nicht... leider...


 
Kurbeln kann man hier kürzen lassen:
www.customcranks.de

- E-mail hinschicken
- auf Antwort warten
- Kurbeln hinschicken

Soll angeblich innerhalb einer Woche erledigt werden. Meine Kurbeln befinden sich gerade auf dem Postweg. Soll 33,- Euro kosten.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## ONE78 (14. November 2012)

kurbeln gibs auch von SINZ in kurz, 4kant und isis.
ich dachte aber mehr an 14" laufradteile, insbesondere felgen.

hat da einer ne idee?


----------



## othu (14. November 2012)

@ONE78:

Die Sinz-Kubeln kenne ich, Islabike gibt die Originalkurbel aber mit 89mm an (gemessen habe ich es nicht), die Sinz gibt es erst ab 130mm, da erscheint mit der Unterschied arg groß oder nicht?

Innenlager wollte ich diese nehmen sobald ich das originale ausgemessen habe:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...re-BB-4-Kant-Innenlager-BSA-Carbon-CroMo.html
Müsste auch fast 100gr sparen.



  @mtb_cc: 
Interessant, auch preislich! Ich dachte die machen nichts mehr, steht zumindest so auf der Seite... welche Kurbel hast du denn genommen? Auch für ein CNOC14?


----------



## mtb_cc (14. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> @_mtb_cc_:
> Interessant, auch preislich! Ich dachte die machen nichts mehr, steht zumindest so auf der Seite... welche Kurbel hast du denn genommen? Auch für ein CNOC14?


 
Ja, dachte ich auch, aber aus Verzweiflung angeklopft und siehe da, er kürzt wohl zumindest noch Kurbeln.
Ich habe meine alten LX-Kurbeln anno 1996 hingeschickt für ein 20" Hotrock.
Kürzbar sind wohl alle "alten" Kurbeln, die noch nicht hohl sind.
Falls nicht vorhanden, günstig bei ebay ersteigern.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (14. November 2012)

die sinz gibs schon ab 115mm
hier die gewichte dazu

tretlager hab ich bei mir nen altes ti-lager genommen, 2 der 4 industrielager raus. wiegt jetzt rund 160g


----------



## othu (14. November 2012)

115 ist immer noch knappe 2,5cm länge als das Original, ich denke das haut nicht nicht... habe jetzt den Inhaber von customcranks.de ebenfalls mal angeschrieben, vielleicht mag er auch mir helfen.


Innenlager: habe gerade das Innenlager ausgemessen, komme auf 111mm Länge, welche Länge habt ihr genommen?
Das von mir oben verlinkte Token gibt es nur in 110 oder 113, welches wäre besser?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## KHUJAND (18. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> CNOC14, frisch vom Pulverbeschichten in Chromat



da bin ich mal auf das kompl. Rad gespannt.


----------



## pinochio2 (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Snake Junior Race fahren bei uns Kinder ab 8 Jahren. Gewicht liegt je nach Ausstattung zwischen 8 - 9kg.


----------



## Taurus1 (3. Dezember 2012)

Schon nicht schlecht, der Preis aber auch nicht. Ab 1600 aufwärts. Wenig Gewicht hat eben sein Preis.
Der Preis von dem Racer auf dem Bild würde mich mal interessieren.

Aber immerhin bieten die kleine 26er Carbonrahmen. Für den Racenachwuchs auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## XUrban (3. Dezember 2012)

LOL... Marterialschlacht vom Feinsten. Wer's mag...

Gibt's bei den Racern eigentlich auch Einheitsklassen bei denen das Können und nicht das Material entscheidend zum Ergebnis beiträgt?

Gruß


----------



## pinochio2 (3. Dezember 2012)

Das abgebildete Bike ist eine Einzelanfertigung. 
Das Junior Race mit XRC Federgabel (Carbon) und leichtem Laufradsatz kommt auf ca.2000 Euro, mas o menos.


----------



## Mamara (3. Dezember 2012)

XUrban schrieb:


> LOL... Marterialschlacht vom Feinsten. Wer's mag...
> 
> Gibt's bei den Racern eigentlich auch Einheitsklassen bei denen das Können und nicht das Material entscheidend zum Ergebnis beiträgt?
> 
> Gruß



Neidisch? Dann guck dir besser keine Hobbys an die richtig Geld kosten. Mitschüler meines Sohnes braucht rund 15-20000Euro für ne Kartsport-Saison. Könnt ich mir nicht so schmerzfrei leisten, trotzdem kein Grund für mich deshalb son Müll darüber abzulassen.


----------



## BikerDad (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde das nicht so eng sehen. 
Unsere fahren auch Rennen ( aus Spass ) , bei den Räder müssten sie eigentlich immer auf dem Treppchen stehen - tun sie aber nicht. Bei den im Rennen gefahrenen 5 km ist viel mehr eine große Eigenmotivation erforderlich um immer am Limit fahren zu wollen, die lässt aber meist nach sind die Elten mal aus den Augen verschwunden.

Mit einer 15 kg Kiste wirst Du oder Dein Kind allerdings immer das Nachsehen haben.







XUrban schrieb:


> LOL... Marterialschlacht vom Feinsten. Wer's mag...
> 
> Gibt's bei den Racern eigentlich auch Einheitsklassen bei denen das Können und nicht das Material entscheidend zum Ergebnis beiträgt?
> 
> Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (13. Dezember 2012)

Alles Trendsetter hier:
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell...ahrraeder-und-laufraeder-kaufen-a-872410.html


----------



## Y_G (13. Dezember 2012)

es fehlt der Link zum Forum als Quelle


----------



## trifi70 (13. Dezember 2012)

Word. Aber üblich, auch bei den Bike Bravos


----------



## Diman (13. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Alles Trendsetter hier:
> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell...ahrraeder-und-laufraeder-kaufen-a-872410.html


Das Puky sticht mit modernem Design, Gewicht und dem Preis besonders hervor. 



Y_G schrieb:


> es fehlt der Link zum Forum als Quelle


----------



## paradox (13. Dezember 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Das Puky sticht mit modernem Design, Gewicht und dem Preis besonders hervor.


----------



## othu (17. Dezember 2012)

Der Aufbau "meines" Islabike CNOC14 geht weiter, da ich niemanden gefunden habe, der mir zeitnah eine Kurbel kürzen konnte, habe ich es selbst gemacht:

Shimano FC-M730, 170mm





Shimano FC-M730, 90mm





verbaut wird die hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (17. Dezember 2012)

schöne arbeit, gefällt !!!
Hast Du dir die Gewindebohrer geborgt oder gekauft. Ich brauche demnächst auch welche. Hab schon überlegt ob man die nicht hier von jemanden gebraucht kaufen kann. Sind ja eigentlich für 2 oder max 4 Löcher deutlich zu schade ...


----------



## othu (17. Dezember 2012)

Gekauft habe ich mir nur einen Bosch HSS 12.9 Bohrer, die Pedalgewindeschneider habe ich mir von einem Kumpel geborgt, so konnte ich die 23Euro sparen.


----------



## Y_G (18. Dezember 2012)

wir brauchen einen Werkzeugpool für die Kinderbike-Abteilung


----------



## BOOZE (19. Dezember 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> wir brauchen einen Werkzeugpool für die Kinderbike-Abteilung





Y_G schrieb:


> schöne arbeit, gefällt !!!
> Hast Du dir die Gewindebohrer geborgt oder gekauft. Ich brauche demnächst auch welche. Hab schon überlegt ob man die nicht hier von jemanden gebraucht kaufen kann. Sind ja eigentlich für 2 oder max 4 Löcher deutlich zu schade ...



Schaut mal hier E-Bay Händler
Sau günstig und von der Qualität echt besser als die von Park Tool 
Die habe ich mir auch besorgt.


----------



## Runterfahrer (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich gebe dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu...









Ist ein 20" Wheeler BMX Rahmen gewesen. 
Die Kurbeln sind von Sugino, 145mm lang und serienmäßig erhältlich.


----------



## XUrban (19. Dezember 2012)

Nett.

Wie groß ist den der Fahrer und wie schwer ist das Rad?


----------



## Runterfahrer (19. Dezember 2012)

Gewogen habe ich noch nicht. Ich schätze aber nicht schwerer als 8,5 Kilo. Leichter geht immer, aber so wie das Rad da steht ist es auch noch bezahlbar.
Meine Tochter ist ca. 127 cm groß.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Dezember 2012)

@Runterfahrer
sehr schönes Fahrrad hast du da auf die beine gestellt 
aber ein kürzeres Schaltwerk hätte ich noch montiert und den Umwerfer evtl. die andere Variante mit der klemmung unten 

sonst Top


----------



## Runterfahrer (19. Dezember 2012)

Umwerfer und Schaltwerk hatte ich noch da. 
Aktuell dient der Umwerfer nur als Kettenführung. Zu viele Schalter usw. verwirren nur. Meine Tochter hat erstmal genug mit Bremse li./ re. - vo./ hi. zu tun. Dazu noch 9 fach Schaltung. Also alles nacheinander...
Einen kindergerechten Mädchensattel habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Dezember 2012)

@Runterfahrer
Schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Dezember 2012)

interessant finde ich, das der rahmen euro-bb und disc aufnahme hat...


----------



## Tigerduke (28. Dezember 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Gewogen habe ich noch nicht. Ich schätze aber nicht schwerer als 8,5 Kilo.


Könntest du das Bike mal mit auf die Personenwaage nehmen.
8,5 kg mit einem BMX Rahmen/Felgen und Federgabel wäre schon eine Ansage.
Aber zu schön um wahr zu sein. Ich tippe eher auf 10,5kg +-0,5kg. 

BMX Rahmen, Felgen, Pedale... sind nicht gerade für Leichtbau bekannt.
Ansonsten echt schicker Aufbau !!


Gruß
Duke


----------



## Runterfahrer (28. Dezember 2012)

Tigerduke schrieb:


> Könntest du das Bike mal mit auf die Personenwaage nehmen.
> 8,5 kg mit einem BMX Rahmen/Felgen und Federgabel wäre schon eine Ansage.
> Aber zu schön um wahr zu sein. Ich tippe eher auf 10,5kg +-0,5kg.
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt fehlt mir dazu grade die Zeit. Ich muß erstmal Laufräder bauen.... ;-)


----------



## Ulmi (28. Dezember 2012)

@Runterfahrer echt schickes Teil!

@all

Ich suche gerade (nicht dringend) ein MTB für meinen Sohn (5 1/2), ca. 30 kilo, ca. 130 cm groß. 
1. es soll nicht so schwer sein,  max. 11kg mit Pedale. Gibt es da was von der Stange bis 400 Euro?! Die meisten Bikes wie Cube/Giant/Scott wiegen ja doch so um die 13,5kg.
Ich finde es auch echt schwer Gewichtsangaben zu den Kinderbikes zu finden. 
2. Welche Größe?! War jetzt in zwei Läden, der eine rät mir schon zu nem 26 Zoll Mädchenmountainbike mit kurzem Oberrohr, der andere sagt 24 Zoll seien schon zu groß, 20 genau richtig....hä...ticken die noch richtig?!

Ich glaub ich mach mal n neues topic auf...


----------



## hesinde2006 (28. Dezember 2012)

@Ulmi
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=606785


----------



## Ulmi (28. Dezember 2012)

die unendlichen weiten des Forums ;-), hab natürlich noch nicht unter 26 Zoll geschaut...


----------



## Y_G (28. Dezember 2012)

@Ulmi: wichtiger als die Körpergröße ist die Innenbeinlänge, schau mal hier: SizeChart. Da solltest Du recht einfach sehen lönnen was passt. Hängt dann natürlich auch von der Geo des Bikes ab. Aber als Ausgangspunkt für die weitere Suche vielleicht hilfreich.


----------



## Ulmi (29. Dezember 2012)

mal kucken ob sich mein Sohn von mir vermessen lässt ..


----------



## Tigerduke (29. Dezember 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt fehlt mir dazu grade die Zeit. Ich muß erstmal Laufräder bauen.... ;-)



Naja, das Fahrrad mit auf die Personenwaag zu nehmen ist weniger als 3 Minuten Aufwand. 
Als LRS Spezi verfügst du aber bestimmt auch über eine Hand- bzw Hängewaage.

Bei deinem Aufbau handelt es sich im Übrigen nicht um einen Wheeler BMX Rahmen sondern um ein Standart 20" Kinder-MTB.

Hört auf den Namen "Wheeler Buddy 04" und wiegt im Original 11,8 kg ohne Pedale.

Auch wenn man mit den MowJoe's und der Sugino Kurbel ein paar hundert Gramm einspart, kommt mit den BMX Felgen und den Scheibenbremsen mehr Gewicht dazu. Das Gewicht dürfte also eher bei 12kg+ liegen.

Wie du auf "nicht schwerer als 8,5kg" kommst bleibt mir ein Rätsel.

Gruß
Duke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baby Taxi (29. Dezember 2012)

Also das Bike von meinem Kleinen (Cube 20") wiegt ohne teure TuningmaÃnahmen zZ. 9,8kg.
GeÃ¤ndert sind nur die SattelstÃ¼tze, Reifen und das Tretlager. Kosten incl. Bike ca. 300â¬. Wenn man den Sattel, Lenker, Griffe und ein paar andere Sachen noch Ã¤ndern wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rde man fÃ¼r max. 400â¬ ein Bike unter 9kg bekommen.


----------



## Tigerduke (29. Dezember 2012)

Baby Taxi schrieb:


> Also das Bike von meinem Kleinen (Cube 20") wiegt ohne teure Tuningmaßnahmen zZ. 9,8kg.
> Geändert sind nur die Sattelstütze, Reifen und das Tretlager. Kosten incl. Bike ca. 300. Wenn man den Sattel, Lenker, Griffe und ein paar andere Sachen noch ändern würde, würde man für max. 400 ein Bike unter 9kg bekommen.



Hallo

Das Cube 200 (20") mit Starrgabel hat mit 10,5 kg ab Werk schon eine ganz andere Basis.
Die schnellsten bzw. günstigsten Änderungen hast du ja bereits durchgeführt und landest dann bei 9,8kg. Viel Potential für schnelle größere Gewichtseinsparungen bleiben dann aber schon nicht mehr. Um unter 9 KG zu kommen muss man dann noch tiefer in die Teilekiste bzw. Portemonnaie greifen.
(Alu Kurbel/Kettenblatt, Leichtere Naben, Lenker, Vorbau, light-Schläuche, leichtes Schaltwerk, Bremsen...)

Für 400 Euro würde ich dann schon eher auf Islabikes o.ä. setzen. Damit hat man dann gewichtsmäßig nochmal eine deutlich bessere Basis.


----------



## Runterfahrer (2. Januar 2013)

Kennt das schon jemand:

http://lilshredder.com/


----------



## Y_G (3. Januar 2013)

@Runterfahrer : jup das wurde schon mal geposted


----------



## othu (7. Januar 2013)

Fertig: Islabike CNOC14


----------



## Nimron (7. Januar 2013)

Dieses Bergamont 20" hatte 12,5 KG auf den Rippen 

*Günstig durchgeführte Maßnahmen zur Optimierung und Gewichtsreduktion:*

- Umstellung auf Schwalbe Black Jack Reifen und leichte Schläuche knapp 40 Euro
- Original Kurbeln 152mm gegen gekürzte LX mit 135mm ersetzt für 33 Euro
- Neue Pedale für 18 Euro
- Gabel zerlegt gefettet und leichtgängiger gemacht, weil Junior nicht ohne will...
- Schwergängige Naben gegen vorhandene LX ersetzt
- Umbau von 7 Gang auf 8 Gang Grip Shift wegen Nabe (8-Fach) und weil flexibler 9,90 Euro für die SRAM MRX + vorhandene Kassette 
- Austausch Sattelstütze gegen XT aus der Bastelkiste
- Tourney 7 Fach Klopper gegen XT 8-Fach Schaltwerk getauscht, leider
mit langem Käfig, da das Dura Ace, welches erst dran war viel zu schwer 
zu schalten war und die Kette ständig abgegangen ist 

Jetzt wiegt es 10,5 Kilo und hätte zwar noch deutlich mehr Diät Potential, 
aber ich wollte damit eigentlich nur aufzeigen, was man mit Teilen machen kann, 
die den eigenen "hohen" Ansprüchen nicht mehr genügen und sonst im Keller gammeln würden 

Alternativ zum Keller kann die Bucht natürlich auch als Teilespender herangezogen werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (7. Januar 2013)

10,5 Kg trotz Federgabel mit Teilen aus dem Keller ist doch nicht schlecht. Daumen hoch!
2 Kg gespart für rund 100 Euro, wenn es doch nur immer so einfach wäre....


----------



## Tigerduke (8. Januar 2013)

Nimron schrieb:


> *Günstig durchgeführte Maßnahmen zur Optimierung und Gewichtsreduktion:*
> 
> - Umstellung auf Schwalbe Black Jack Reifen und leichte Schläuche knapp 40 Euro
> - Original Kurbeln 152mm gegen gekürzte LX mit 135mm ersetzt für 33 Euro
> ...



Schöner Umbau, doch bei den Gewichtsangaben muss ich auch hier intervenieren. Sorry, aber es darf nicht der Eindruck entstehen, dass man so einfach "2 KG" einsparen kann.

Du hast gerade mal 7 Änderungen durchgeführt. Um auf 2KG zu kommen müsste jede Änderung im Schnitt 286g Gewichtsersparnis eingebracht haben.
Mit beiden Augen zugedrückt trifft das vllt. auf die Kurbel und die Reifenkombi zu, bei den restlichen Komponenten liegt die Gewichtsersparnis pro Teil eher unter 100g.
MMn haben benannten Änderungen ein Potential von max. 1,5 KG Gewichtsersparnis.
Komisch, alle kennen die genauen Gewichtsangaben vor und nach dem Umbau. Man darf also davon aus, dass die Bikes sowohl vor als auch nach dem Umbau gewogen wurde. Es wird aus allen möglichen Blickwinkeln photographiert, damit auch jedes Teil gut zu sehen ist. Wenn es aber darum geht auch das Gewicht festzuhalten scheint bei allen der Akku alle zu sein.
Schade..

Gruß
Duke


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2013)

"Änderung im Schnitt" ist gut  Das sollte man differenzierter sehen. 2 Reifen mit Schlauch können mehr als 500g bringen, je nachdem was vorher drauf war. Kurbel kann auch 300g bringen, abhängig vom Originalteil. Das Schaltwerk dürfte 150g gebracht haben. Stütze Alu gekürzt gegen Stahl lang (womöglich mit Kloben!) darf auch gerne 100g-200g einsparen. Bei den Naben ist der Spielraum recht groß, ich vermute da war vorher ein Schraubkranz drauf...

2kg klingt natürlich erstmal viel, ist ohne Detailangaben aber weder prüfbar noch zu widerlegen. Ein Foto auf der Waage ist alles, nur kein Beweis (Stichwort Tara) und damit irgendwie überflüssig 

MbM


----------



## Nimron (8. Januar 2013)

@Duke

Du bist aber ein ganz Schlauer 

Ich habe im Keller eine Hängewaage und einfach das Rad vor und nach den Umbauten dran gehängt:

Hier mal ein paar Einzelgewichte zum Vergleich:

Reifen: 1300 Gramm --> 900 Gramm
Schläuche: 260 --> 190
Schaltwerk: 350 --> 225
Schnellspanner: 150 --> 95 (sorry, die hatte ich oben nicht aufgezählt)
Sattelstütze: 350 --> 240
Kurbel: 1150 --> 430 (Da waren vorher 152mm Stahlkurbeln dran!!!)
Griffe: 50 --> 20 (hatte ich auch nicht erwähnt...)
Federgabel: 2000 --> 1800 (eine Seite ausgeräumt)
Pedale: 350 --> 280

Die Naben und den alten Schraubkranz habe ich vorher nicht gewogen, aber jetzt ist eine normale 8-Fach Kassette drin, welche auch leichter ist, zumal durch den Umstieg vom 36 Blatt auf 32 vorne auch die Kette durch eine leichtere aus der Kiste ersetzt und somit weitere Gramme abgespeckt wurden. Dann kommen noch Kleinigkeiten wie Lenker kürzen und so dazu.

Ich hoffe, das geht so in Ordnung und ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass der Arbeitsaufwand klein wäre. Aber mit einer halbwegs ordentlich gefüllten Restekiste, hat man das meiste zur Hand.


----------



## Schibbl (8. Januar 2013)

Nimron schrieb:


> Dieses Bergamont 20" hatte 12,5 KG auf den Rippen
> 
> *Günstig durchgeführte Maßnahmen zur Optimierung und Gewichtsreduktion:*



Auf jeden Fall sehr gute Maßnahme mit Resteteilen den Kleinen mehr Spaß am Biken beizubringen. 
Schnellspanner halte ich am Kinderrad für sehr bedenklich. Wenn die Kleinen nicht selber daran rumspielen, dann gibt es bestimmt einen missgünstigen Mitschüler, der diesen am Fahrradständer der Schule öffnet ohne das es einer bemerkt. Die Folgen können tragisch sein.


----------



## ONE78 (8. Januar 2013)

zum qr,
da gibs auch günstige china-ti-spanner mit inbus, die wiegen nur 30g


----------



## tripletschiee (8. Januar 2013)

Nimron schrieb:


>



Hast Du da Hollowtech-Kurbeln gekürzt?
Wenn ja, hast Du da ein paar Fotos vom Gewindeloch ohne Pedal?


----------



## Tigerduke (8. Januar 2013)

Nimron schrieb:


> @Duke
> 
> Du bist aber ein ganz Schlauer
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, ich weiß schon wovon ich rede.
Für mich sehen die Zahlen geschönt aus.

Original am Bergamont verbaut:

Reifen Kenda K879:  550g/Stk. = 1100g statt 1300g
Pedal: Wellgo Lu 945:  300g statt 350g (http://bikescale.com/index.php?d=artykul&kat=49&mar=56&art=2028)
XT M737 Schaltwerk welches du verbaut hast wiegt 240g
Kurbel 430g ?? Im Leben nicht, schon gar nicht mit Stahlblatt und Chainguard..
Federgabel ausgeräumt? Davon hattest du nichts geschrieben. Was hast du ausgeräumt. 200g Elastomere ? 

Der Umbau von Schraubkranz auf Kassette bringt maximal 150g. 
In deinem Fall, da zusätzlich Umrüstung auf 8-fach, eher 100g weniger.

Ich habe die Umrüstung selbst gemacht:
Nabe LX
Kassette HG 41 - 7-fach  = 226g
Die von dir verwendete HG40-8-fach wiegt dann schon wieder 100g mehr (325g)
(http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=cassettes)

Vor dem Umbau

Nach Umbau auf LX + Kassette

HG-41 7-fach

original Schraubkranz HG31 7-fach



Ich sehe hier jedenfalls keine 2kg Gewichtsersparnis.
Selbst wenn wir das Kurbelgewicht auf 430g belassen, landet wir bei maximal 1,56 kg Gewichtsersparnis.
Wo wurden die restlichen 440g eingespart?

Gruß
Duke


----------



## Tigerduke (8. Januar 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Hast Du da Hollowtech-Kurbeln gekürzt?
> Wenn ja, hast Du da ein paar Fotos vom Gewindeloch ohne Pedal?



Nein, das ist keine Hollowtech Kurbel. Bei der Kurbel handelt es sich um eine alte LX Kurbel, ich denke so aus dem Jahre 98/99.
Diese Version hatte eigentlich einen Stahlspider der das große Blatt hält. Die Verzweigung zum großen Blatt wurde aber bei dieser Kurbel abgesägt.

Modellbezeichung FC-M569


----------



## Nimron (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo Duke

Ich kann Dir nur sagen, was es vorher und nachher wiegt und die 430 Gr. der Kurbel stimmen. Soll ich sie nochmal zum wiegen abbauen? Kenda Reifen waren bei meinem auch nicht drauf.

Ich finde es super, dass Du Deine Arbeiten so schön dokumentierst. Ich habe einfach das Rad vor dem Umbau auf die Hängewaage gestellt und hinterher wieder  Die Teile habe ich entweder auf eine Küchenwaage gelegt oder, wie bei den Reifen an die Hängewaage gehängt. Egal, es kann ja auch schließlich nicht sein, dass man verschiedene Gewichte bei ähnlichen Komponenten hat.

Oh, da fällt mir gerade noch ein, dass ich das Innenlager, welches freeche 122mm lang war und den kleinen wie einen Cowboy treten lies, auch gegen ein UN50 oder so ähnlich mit 113mm getauscht habe. Sind vielleicht auch noch ein paar Gramm?

Hm, eigentlich wollte ich ja nur, wie die anderen hier, Anregungen zum optimieren geben. Sorry dafür.
 @triplettschiee

Nein, das sind normale Vierkant LX Kurbeln von ca. 1999. Customcranks hat diese gekürzt und neue Gewinde geschnitten.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (8. Januar 2013)

Lass dich nicht ärgern. Selbst wenn da irgendwo 2-300 gramm beim wiegen zuviel oder zu wenig sind, ist das viel Effekt für wenig Geld dank Restekiste.
Arbeitsaufwand wird durch Freude am Basteln ausgeglichen.

Das Ergebnis zählt.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (8. Januar 2013)




----------



## .SoulRider. (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo an alle hier in dieser Rubrik.
Ich bin bis jetzt eher im Nicolai Forum unterwegs gewesen, aber seit dem letzten Weihnachten hat mein Junior nun sein erstes Custom Made Hardtail. Gleich vor weg, ich habe nicht in die Restekiste gegriffen, an dem Bike wurden ausschließlich Neuteile verbaut mit dem Ziel Leichtbau ohne Carbon. Und gut aussehen solls auch noch.

Da der Ausgangspunkt eine 20" Centurion R'Bock Rahmen war wurden alle Parts daran ausgerichtet, was leider dazu führte das keine Scheibenbremse verbaut werden konnte.

Aber seht erst mal selbst.
Ich bin auf Euer Urteil und die Fragen gespannt.







Gruss
Holger


----------



## ONE78 (25. Januar 2013)

Was wiegst denn?


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir gut, vielleicht könntest du ja mal ne Teileliste posten.

Ich habe meinem Sohn ein Commecal Ramones 20 gekauft. Das werde ich auch demnächst anfangen zu tunen. Das sollen eigentlich auch Discs ran.


----------



## .SoulRider. (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das Bike nur auf einer Personenwaage gewogen und die hat 9,1kg angezeigt. Nach unten ist noch was drin, da die Reifen schon recht schwer sind. Ebenso wiegt die Gabel auch noch 1630g mit Aluschaft (nach gewogen).

Hier freut sich einer...


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Januar 2013)

Was mich auch interessieren würde, wie kommt der Kleine mit den Triggern klar? Wie alt/groß ist er denn?


----------



## Ulmi (25. Januar 2013)

...was wiegt das original vor dem Umbau?!


----------



## .SoulRider. (25. Januar 2013)

Partlist:- Rahmen: Centurion R'Brock - 1127g
- Steuersatz: Token Semi Intigriert TK-011A - 87g
- Vorbau: Dartmoor Funky Stem 35mm - 148g
- Lenker: Dartmoor Swing Low Bar gekürzt auf 580mm - 208g
- Sattelstütze: Dartmoor Fusion 25.4 130mm - 116g
- Satteklemme: Dartmoor Ring 31.8mm - 18g
- Sattel: United Squad Pivotal - 263g
- Innenlager: Shimano BB-UN55 BSA73 113mm Achse - 286g
- Kurbelagrnitur: SINZ Expert Square 145mm - 425g
- Kettenblatt: SINZ 5-Bolt 36T - 34g
- Kettenblattschrauben: Token - 5g
- Pedale: SINZ Mini - 350g
- Federgabel: RST Capa T20 mit Aluschaft - 1680g

- Laufradsatz Eigenbau - 963gFelgen: Sun Envy Lite
  Naben: VR Erdman RR 32H  / HR Erdmann RR 32H 130mm
  Speichen: Pillar Spokes PSR TB 2018 Größe 2,2 x 1,8mm
  Nippel: Pillar Spokes Alu Nippel 1,8mm​- Antrieb: Cassette: SRAM PG-950
  Schaltwerk: SRAM X.7 short cage
  Shifter: SRAM X.7​- Bremsen: Tektro RX6
- Reifen: Schwalbe Jumpig Jack 20 x 2.1
​Ich hoffe die Partlist ist aussagekräftig genug, falls nicht dann einfach  Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .SoulRider. (25. Januar 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Was mich auch interessieren würde, wie kommt der Kleine mit den Triggern klar? Wie alt/groß ist er denn?


Mit den Triggern klappst noch nicht so gut, da fehlt noch a bisserl Kraft im Daumen. Aus diesem Grund denke ich über eien X.0 Gripshift nach, da diese vom Griff durchmesser für kleien Kinderhände am besten geeignet sind.

Mein Junior ist im Oktober 6Jahre alt geworden und ca. 125cm groß


----------



## .SoulRider. (25. Januar 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ...was wiegt das original vor dem Umbau?!


Das kann ich nicht sagen, da ich das Bike ja nur aus den Einzelteilen aufgebaut habe. 
Den Rahmen habe ich über ein paar Ecken NEU bekommen.
Wir haben am Anfang auch über das Commencal Ramones 20 nach gedacht, aber als ich mit dem Rahmen nach Hause kam wurde eben dieses Projekt ins leben gerufen.


----------



## LockeTirol (26. Januar 2013)

Hast du noch die Einzelgewicht vom LRS? Der ist ja unglaublich leicht!


----------



## .SoulRider. (26. Januar 2013)

Ja der LRS ist sehr leicht, ich muss aber zum Gewicht sagen das diese ohne Schnellspanner, Felgenband sowie Cassette gewogen wurde. Und das alles mit einer analogen Küchenwaage.

Die Felgen werden mit 330g EA (Hersteller Angaben)
Die Erdmann Naben VR 90g / HR 260g (Hersteller Angaben)
Zu den Speichen und Nippeln habe ich leider keine Angaben

Rein rechnerisch komme ich ohne Speichen und Nippel auf 1010g

Also was ich mir noch aufgeschrieben habe waren die VR Nabe hatte ca. 83g (selbst gewogen) mit Schnellspanner. Und HR Nabe lag bei ca. 248g ohne Schnaellspanner.
Die Felgenringe schlugen mit ca. 290g zu Buche

Wie gesagt alles nur mit einer analogen Küchenwaage gewogen.


----------



## XUrban (8. Februar 2013)

Moin


Melde mich in den Kreisâ¦

Nachdem nun doch nichts aus dem Orbea MX 24 geworden ist kommt nun ein Cube Kid 240 Teamline ins Haus. Und es wird sicherlich die eine oder andere optische und technische Ãnderung erfahren.

(Hat noch jemand rote Schalt- BremszugauÃenhÃ¼lle Ã¼brig?)







Jahr 2013
RadgrÃ¶Ãe LaufradgrÃ¶sse 24"
Felgen Aluminium 
Gabel SR Suntour
Lenker Scape Alu Lite
Pedale Scape
SattelstÃ¼tze Scape Alu Lite
Kurbelgarnitur Sunrace 42x34x24Z., Kettenschutz, mit Vierkant-Innenlager
Vorbau Scape Alu Lite
Schaltwerk Shimano RD-M310
Umwerfer Shimano FD-C050 Dual Pull 31.8mm
Steuersatz VP A-HeadsetBremsen
Aluminium V-Brake mit Powermodulator
Gewicht 12,6 kg Herstellerangabe
Sattel Scape TEAM KID
Rahmen6061er Aluminium, thermisch behandelt, KID-Geometrie
Reifen Kenda 24 x 1.95 TEAM CUBE
Griffe Velo
Schalt-Brems-GriffeinheitShimano SL-RS41 Revo Shifter, 7-fach


Quelle: http://www.fahrradlagerverkauf.com/zjitem/Cube-CUBE_KID_240_teamline_2013-2013


----------



## Y_G (8. Februar 2013)

wieg doch mal bitte die Büchse  wäre gespannt wo die jetzt wirklich liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XUrban (8. Februar 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> wieg doch mal bitte die BÃ¼chse  wÃ¤re gespannt wo die jetzt wirklich liegen...



Mach ich morgen. Da habe ich die Radwaageâ¦ in der Hoffnung das diese einen schmalen Toleranzbereich hat 


PS: Ich habe gerade bei Dir irgendetwas von den Xpedo XCF03AC Pedalen gelesen. Ich glaube die wÃ¼rden dem Rad auch passen.


----------



## Y_G (8. Februar 2013)

Die Pedale finde ich super, echt leicht aber recht klein halt. Für Kinder aber voll OK meine Frau fährt die am Stadtrad auch. Einziger Nachteil ist das es irgendwann scharfe Kanten gibt wenn das Rad öfter mal beim Hinlegen auf Steine scheppert ... ich brauche ab und an Sandpapier


----------



## Ulmi (8. Februar 2013)

http://www.bikesngps.de/img/stevens-kid-sport-sl-White-Blue-2013-b.jpg


so und ich hab für mein Sohn auch sein Ostergeschenk schon gesichert.

10kg, 360 Euro, potenzial


----------



## XUrban (9. Februar 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> wieg doch mal bitte die Büchse  wäre gespannt wo die jetzt wirklich liegen...



Laut Fahrradwaage: 12,5 kg ohne Pedale und 12,9 kg mit Pedale.


----------



## Y_G (9. Februar 2013)

passt also was die schreiben, schwere Pedale


----------



## XUrban (9. Februar 2013)

Ja. Ich werde wohl Deinen Tipp folgen.

Wenn die Reifen runter sind gibt's neue leichtere. Was auch immer die Originalen wiegen?
Lenker, Vorbau, SattelstÃ¼tze waren ja die einfachen Dinge zum tauschen.

Gibt es eine leichtere Alternative, 7-Fach Schraubkranz, als der Montierte, MF TZ-31 14-34 Megarange?
Der ist ja Sackschwer. Ein gefÃ¼hltes 1/2 kg hat der bestimmt.

Achja, die Kurbelgarnitur hat ein ganz schÃ¶nen Schlag weg. Die Kette wandert mitsammt BlÃ¤ttern im Umwerfer 
von links auÃen nach rechts auÃen ohne Gangwechsel! Ist vielleicht auch nur die Achse. Ich habe heute mit dem HÃ¤ndler 
gesprochen. Wird kommende Woche Reklamiert. Und wenn der Ersatz in Ordnung ist wird getauscht.

Leider kÃ¶nnen bei der Garnitur nicht die einzelnen BlÃ¤tter demontiert werden da diese genietet sind. 
Ansonsten hÃ¤tte ich gerne vorne ein oder zweifach - erst einmal.

Gabelâ¦ 
WeiÃ jemand was sich in dem linken Standrohr (im Bild rechts) verbirgt?
Die andere Seite werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal aufmachen und nachschauen, ob man da irgendetwas verÃ¤ndern kann.






ZÃ¼geâ¦
Prinzipiell finde ich es toll das die ZÃ¼ge alle unter dem Oberrohr und nicht unter dem Unterrohr liegen. 
Die offenen Passagen werde ich wohl in den kommenden Tagen erst einmal mit Linern verkleiden. 
Ich hoffe das dadurch nicht soviel Schmutz in die HÃ¼lle eindringen kann. Insb. bei dem letzten StÃ¼ck der SchaltzÃ¼ge.











Quelle der Bilder: www.cube.eu


----------



## trolliver (10. Februar 2013)

So ein Schlag von der Tretlagerwelle? Das glaube ich nicht. Das würde man auch an den Kurbeln sehen. Aber auch für Kettenblätter ist das heftig, selbst für billigste China Stahlblätter. Da wurde wohl ein verbogenes beim Nieten passend gemacht. Oder ist die ganze Kurbel schief montiert?

Wenn, was ich für wahrscheinlich halte, die ganze Kurbel getauscht werden muß, läßt sich vielleicht über den Austausch gegen etwas besseres mit ein- oder zweifach verhandeln.

Was Züge angeht: ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß gar nicht viel Schmutz in die Außenhüllen dringt. Eher sind die Züge gelängt.

Oliver


----------



## XUrban (10. Februar 2013)

Leider ist der Austausch gegen was anderes vom Händler nicht machbar. Er reicht die Reklamation ja auch nur an Cube weiter, welche ihm wiederum genau das gleiche Ersatzteil zukommen lassen.

Mit "gelängt" meinst Du: das sich die Züge mit der Zeit etwas dehnen.?.
Das kann man eigentlich ganz gut kompensieren, wenn man sie im Neuzustand einmal ordentlich überstreckt und dann erst Bremse und Schaltung einstellt.


----------



## trolliver (10. Februar 2013)

Ja, ich meine die Dehnung. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum ich alle 2 Jahre oder so neue Züge brauche. Verdreckt sind sie nicht, auch ohne liner nicht, und rosten tut da wegen Edelstahl auch nichts. Irgendwann schaltet es nicht mehr sauber und ist auch über die Einstellung nicht in den Griff zu bekommen, mit neuen Zügen klappt's dann wieder.

Bei linern hatte ich früher immer das Gefühl, daß die gesamte Zugkonstruktion frostanfälliger ist. Irgendwo sammelte sich im Zuggedöns Kondenswasser, das, so erkläre ich es mir, nicht vernünftig entweichen konnte und im Winter einfror. Seither habe ich keine mehr.

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (10. Februar 2013)

Wegen der Kurbel: schade. Es gibt aber Händler, die sowas trotzdem machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XUrban (11. Februar 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine die Dehnung. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklÃ¤ren, warum ich alle 2 Jahre oder so neue ZÃ¼ge brauche. Verdreckt sind sie nicht, auch ohne liner nicht, und rosten tut da wegen Edelstahl auch nichts. Irgendwann schaltet es nicht mehr sauber und ist auch Ã¼ber die Einstellung nicht in den Griff zu bekommen, mit neuen ZÃ¼gen klappt's dann wieder.
> 
> Bei linern hatte ich frÃ¼her immer das GefÃ¼hl, daÃ die gesamte Zugkonstruktion frostanfÃ¤lliger ist. Irgendwo sammelte sich im ZuggedÃ¶ns Kondenswasser, das, so erklÃ¤re ich es mir, nicht vernÃ¼nftig entweichen konnte und im Winter einfror. Seither habe ich keine mehr.
> 
> Oliver



Frostâ¦ bei dem "alten" Rad vom Sohnemann sind gerade in den letzten Wochen immer wieder Schalt- und Bremszug eingefroren gewesen. 
Hmmâ¦. sind die AuÃenzÃ¼ge eigentlich Frostschutzmittelresistent? 

Hast Du mal probiert den "Edelstahl" Zug einzufetten bevor Du ihn verbaust? Hat bei mir hÃ¤ufig zu einer Verbesserung gefÃ¼hrt. Und zwei Jahre ist doch in Ordnung. Unsere RÃ¤der sind bei Wind und Wetter unterwegs und da geht das schon in Ordnung das man die ZÃ¼ge regelmÃ¤Ãig tauscht. Kosten ja nun auch nicht die Welt. Sofern man kein Highendprodukt an jedem Rad verbaut. Bei meinem Rad habe ich vergangenen Sommer nach 7 Jahren beide SchaltzÃ¼ge getauscht (Langezeittest  ) Das war ein unterschiedâ¦ Lach



> Wegen der Kurbel: schade. Es gibt aber HÃ¤ndler, die sowas trotzdem machen.



Trotzdem? Der HÃ¤ndler ist eben nur HÃ¤ndler. Das einzige was der macht ist Endmontage vor Ort. Ggf. Reklamiert er sofort beim Hersteller, wenn er die Zeit dazu hat. Unser Rad kam direkt aus dem Karton und es war keine Zeit mehr auf ein Ersatzteil zu warten  . Wird Reklamiert und gut ist...


----------



## Y_G (11. Februar 2013)

je nach dem welche Hülsen man verwendet, sollte man die dann besser nicht fetten. Bei den XTR/DA schreibt das Shimano glaube ich sogar dazu ...


----------



## XUrban (11. Februar 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> je nach dem welche Hülsen man verwendet, sollte man die dann besser nicht fetten. Bei den XTR/DA schreibt das Shimano glaube ich sogar dazu ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte ich wohl vergessen. Bei den PTFE (Teflon) beschichteten darf man kein Fett verwenden.


----------



## trolliver (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo Urban,

ich benutze immer VA-Züge (ohne PTFE-Gedöns) und fette die immer ein, der Pott weißes Fett hält bei mir wahrscheinlich bis an mein Lebensende... ;-) Eingefroren waren sie früher trotzdem.

Klar finde ich zwei Jahre in Ordnung, wir fahren alle winters wie sommers. Mir ging es ja nur um den Schmutzschutz durch die Liner, den ich für überflüssig halte.

7 Jahre ist ein Wort! :-D

Oliver


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. Februar 2013)

XUrban schrieb:


> Hmm. sind die Außenzüge eigentlich Frostschutzmittelresistent?
> .



Die SP41 finde ich gut. Sind gefettet und mit den gedichteten Kappen hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Durchgehend verlegt, oder die offenen Stellen mit Nokon Linern und den Endkappen überbrückt.


----------



## Taurus1 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt für meinen kleinen ein Merida Dakar 612 Coaster bei Ebay geschossen. Leider habe ich ein blaues verpasst, das hier ist jetzt weiß mit ein paar Blümchen drauf.
Mal sehen, wie es aussieht, wenn es heute abend da ist. Evtl. muß ich es umlackieren.
Gibt es eigentlich einen Merida-Thread?


----------



## Y_G (12. Februar 2013)

gibs noch nicht ... aber gleich


----------



## trifi70 (12. Februar 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt für meinen kleinen ein Merida Dakar 612 Coaster bei Ebay geschossen. Leider habe ich ein blaues verpasst, das hier ist jetzt weiß mit ein paar Blümchen drauf.
> Mal sehen, wie es aussieht, wenn es heute abend da ist. Evtl. muß ich es umlackieren.
> Gibt es eigentlich einen Merida-Thread?


Ja, zum 612 gibts definitiv einen eigenen, von mir. War das erste Rad meiner Tochter vor dem CNOC 16.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536006


----------



## XUrban (12. Februar 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die SP41 finde ich gut. Sind gefettet und mit den gedichteten Kappen hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Durchgehend verlegt, oder die offenen Stellen mit Nokon Linern und den Endkappen überbrückt.




Ich habe vergangenen Sommer von Jagwire irgendwas (war am Rad dranne) auf Jagwire Ripcord L3 mit Linern an offenen Passagen gewechselt. Mittlerweile werden es immer mehr Räder (Frau, 2 Kinder & Ich + 2 DDR Räder). Mal schauen wie sich sich die Ripcord im Alltagsdienst machen. Am
Cube Kid sind Jagwire auch Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (12. Februar 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ja, zum 612 gibts definitiv einen eigenen, von mir. War das erste Rad meiner Tochter vor dem CNOC 16.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536006



Danke


----------



## XUrban (17. Februar 2013)

> Achja, die Kurbelgarnitur hat ein ganz schönen Schlag weg. Die Kette wandert mitsammt Blättern im Umwerfer
> von links außen nach rechts außen ohne Gangwechsel! Ist vielleicht auch nur die Achse. Ich habe heute mit dem Händler
> gesprochen. Wird kommende Woche Reklamiert. Und wenn der Ersatz in Ordnung ist wird getauscht.



Ersatzteile sind Freitag gekommen. Heute verbaut. Sieht gut aus. Bis auf's Gewicht... 874 gr für die Kurbelgarnitur links & rechts.


----------



## Y_G (17. Februar 2013)

na da sind ja mal 400g Tuningpotential drinne


----------



## XUrban (17. Februar 2013)

Theoretisch schon. Das Problem ist nur, dass der Sohnemann kein Custemized will.

Naja, noch nicht. 

Pssst: hab ihm heimlich ein anderes Schaltwerk angebaut -80 gr

Originalteile und Gewicht, falls es irgendjemand interessiert 

Stahlfeder in der Gabel: 135 gr
Scape Vorbau mit Schrauben: 190 gr
Scape Sattelstütze: 338 gr
Scape Sattel: 283 gr
Pedalen: 324 gr, das Paar 
SH RD-M310 Schaltwerk: 310 gr

Gruß


----------



## Y_G (18. Februar 2013)

Kurbel und stütze bieten sich an...


----------



## trolliver (18. Februar 2013)

XUrban schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass der Sohnemann kein Custemized will. [...]


Ihr laßt euch von eurem Nachwuchs zu sehr terrorisieren. Statt dankbar zu sein, daß der durchgeknallte Alte 150,- verbraten will, um am Rad 400g einzusparen, fängt er auch noch das Mucken an. Das ist ja nichtmal schlau! :-D

Ich an seiner Stelle würde mir da schön Customteile dranbauen lassen, diese verticken und wahlweise in Eis o.ä. umsetzen oder die Flamme ausführen. ;-)))

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (18. Februar 2013)

also meiner freut sich über jedes Teil was zur Zeit ankommt einen Kullerkeks  Als er das neu polierte Schaltwerk gesehen hat, kam nur ein trockenes: "cool" Er will nur leider die ganze Zeit einen Rennhobel und kein MTB mehr


----------



## Taurus1 (18. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht einen 2. Radsatz mit Straßenreifen oder Slicks zum wechseln anbieten,  dann ist er mit dem MTB auch auf der Straße schnell.

Mit Rennhobel und Stollenreifen ins Gelände klappt meistens nicht so gut...


----------



## Y_G (18. Februar 2013)

so wie er um die Kurven zieht, ist etwas Profil schon nicht verkehrt... ein Schwalbe FF wäre perfekt


----------



## Tiri (8. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte noch ein paar leeeeichte Pedalen. Kann mir jemand da behilflich sein ? Zur Zeit haben wir die Xpedo, aber die Trittfläche ist schon recht klein für Junior's Schuhgröße 36 
Klickies haben wir zwar, aber Sohnemann ist nicht soooo für die Dinger 

Grüße,


----------



## ONE78 (8. März 2013)

z.b aus china


----------



## trifi70 (8. März 2013)

Seh ich das richtig? Die Gewichtsangabe gilt für EIN Pedal?


----------



## Diman (8. März 2013)

Wellgo M151 vllt?








PS: ich gucke heute abend noch welche genau ich damals gekauft habe.


----------



## ONE78 (8. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig? Die Gewichtsangabe gilt für EIN Pedal?



richtig. macht dann fürs set 282g bei 40$ sofortkauf inkl. versand


----------



## octane1967 (8. März 2013)

Von XLC gibt es Bärentatzen mit Alu-Käfig, die liegen unter 15 Euro und unter 250 Gramm. Hab ich meiner Tochter verbaut, die hat jetzt 40er ...

http://www.bikestore.cc/mtbatb-pedale-ultralight-250g-leicht-p-107208.html


----------



## Cyborg (8. März 2013)

AEST PDA07 Titan 







Angeblich 170gr, 80x80mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (8. März 2013)

Siehe auch hier in der Datenbank:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5129/aest-pedale-platform-plattformpedale


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. März 2013)

Wellgo M-111, gibts günstig bei ebay, 240gr/Paar. Bei Schuhgröße 33 sehen die noch recht groß aus.


----------



## Tiri (9. März 2013)

Hallo @all
vielen Dank für die  Auswahl 
Denn ich fand bisher nur diese http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...52;page=3;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=0;pgc=77:258 
Da erschien mir das P/L Verhältnis nicht sooo gut 

und diese hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24298_Traverse-XCF-05AC-Plattformpedale-.html wobei ich keine Abmessungen fand 


Wenn noch jemand einen Tipp/Erfahrung abgeben kann, nur her damit 

LG, 
TiRi


----------



## biker-ecki (9. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe diese hier am Rad unseres Sohnes verbaut. Sie sind schön leicht und nicht so riesig. Ich habe sie dahmals nach ein bischen Suchen für um die 20  bekommen. Die anderen genannten bieten natürlich in der Farbgestalltung viel mehr Möglichkeiten.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## octane1967 (9. März 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24298_Traverse-XCF-05AC-Plattformpedale-.html[/URL] wobei ich keine Abmessungen fand TiRi



Da darf der Junior aber keinen Meter ohne Schienbeinschoner fahren!


----------



## Pan Tau (9. März 2013)

biker-ecki schrieb:


> ich habe diese hier am Rad unseres Sohnes verbaut. Sie sind schön leicht und nicht so riesig.



...auch an unserem 20" Marin MTB sind diese Pedale montiert und unsere Kinder sind damit sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Das P/L-Verhältnis ist aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## Tiri (9. März 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...auch an unserem 20" Marin MTB sind diese Pedale montiert und unsere Kinder sind damit sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Das P/L-Verhältnis ist aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls sehr gut.


 
Ja genau, diese sind momentan an seinem Bike montiert...nur hat er jetzt eben Schuhgröße 36  und irgendwie sind die Pedale doch etwas klein für seine Schlappen...mal sehen....


----------



## Diman (11. März 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> PS: ich gucke heute abend noch welche genau ich damals gekauft habe.


So nachgeschaut habe Wellgo M142 gekauft. Die sind Tick länger als unsere XPedos.


----------



## Diman (21. April 2013)

Was für den Anfang: Puky Doppelpack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (21. April 2013)

Die sin klasse  Ham wir genau in der Zusammenstellung in rot. Dazu das LR 1. Gibs auch grad alle in einem tollen grün


----------



## masterburri (24. April 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Was mich auch interessieren würde, wie kommt der Kleine mit den Triggern klar? Wie alt/groß ist er denn?


Hallo zusammen
Die Trigger von shimano sind meines erachtens für Kinderhände besser geeignet. Die brauchen weniger Kraft in den Fingern. Mein Kleiner hat die Zee gekriegt und schaltete nach ein bischen Uebung wie ein Profi.



Wahr übrigens mal ein Scott contessa jr 20"


----------



## Y_G (25. April 2013)

Gewicht? Wie funktioniert die Gabel?


----------



## masterburri (25. April 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Gewicht? Wie funktioniert die Gabel?


 Die gabel ist eine spinner. musste die gabel zerlegen um mehr Federweg und besseres einfedern zu ermöglichen. gewicht muss ich noch nachmessen.


----------



## masterburri (25. April 2013)

Ich habe auch noch ein 24" Bike für den Älteren aufgebaut.


Scott Contessa jr 24"


----------



## masterburri (27. April 2013)

masterburri schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Die Trigger von shimano sind meines erachtens für Kinderhände besser geeignet. Die brauchen weniger Kraft in den Fingern. Mein Kleiner hat die Zee gekriegt und schaltete nach ein bischen Uebung wie ein Profi.
> 
> 
> ...


Habe das Gewicht gewogen. 10,4 kg. Die Gabel ist bestimmt an die 2kg. Hat also noch ptential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterburri (27. April 2013)

masterburri schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ein 24" Bike für den Älteren aufgebaut.
> 
> 
> Scott Contessa jr 24"


Gewicht 12,4kg. Ich muss die Räder und die Kurbel wohl noch tunen.


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Wir haben noch so ein SPECIALIZED HOTROCK 16" abzugeben:
(nur Beispielbild)







Das Ex-Rad von unserem Sohn ist gefahren und benutzt, aber voll einsatzfähig. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## hellvis (29. April 2013)

wir haben noch ein specialized hotrock 20" (model 2011) abzugeben... pm..


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2013)

es gibt einen KAUFEN/VERKAUFEN FRED hier im Kinderbereich...


----------



## markus964 (24. Mai 2013)

*CUBE Kid 200 TEAM 20â MTB **mit 8,184kg*

in den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich das RÃ¤dchen meines Sohnes immer weiter optimiert. Angefangen hatte es damals hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7895390#post7895390

Seitdem habe ich immer wieder neue Teile verbaut, gerade noch habe ich Reifen, SchlÃ¤uche, Kette und Griffe gewechselt.
Wie Ihr seht, ist es jetzt ein echt leichtes CUBE von einem technikverrÃ¼ckten Papa. Ein absolutes EinzelstÃ¼ck mit unter 8,2 kg Gewicht.
Aktuelle Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59782






und hier ist die Liste der verbauten Teile:
Â· Cube Kid 200 Team Rahmen mit Decals unter Klarlack
Alle Scheuerstellen der ZÃ¼ge mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt.
Â· Gabel Tange Super Big Fork, gekÃ¼rzt auf 20â 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8108959#post8108959
Â· Steuersatz VP A-Headset
Â· LaufrÃ¤der umgebaut auf Shimano Naben mit Schnellspannern neu
Â· Schwalbe Mow Joe Reifen 20x1,85 mit Extra Light SchlÃ¤uchen neu
Â· TEKTRO Kinderbremshebel TS325A und V-Brakes
*Â·* Shimano Revoshift Schaltgriff SL-RS43 8-fach neu
*Â· *SUNRACE 8-FACH 13-32 Z. neu
Â· Kurbel Sugino Forged Alu gekÃ¼rzt auf 133mm und erleichtert
Â· Dura Ace Kettenblatt 32 ZÃ¤hne neu
Â· Shimano Innenlager BB-UN 26 neu
Â· Dura Ace Schaltwerk mit kurzem KÃ¤fig und orginal Alu RÃ¶llchen
Â· Sachs 8-fach Rennradkette neu
Â· Bike-Tech Lenker 120g mit grauen Bike-Tech Griffen neu
Â· 3T Vorbau mit Reduzierung auf 25.4mm neu
Â· Bike-Tech PatentstÃ¼tze 27.2 184g
Â· XLC Kinder-Sattel SA-E01 neu
Â· Wellgo Polyamid Pedale 2x 134g

d.h. gewogen ohne Pedale (wie Ã¼blich bei den Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller) sind es jetzt -> *8,184 kg Gewicht*

Und in den Medien ist es auch schon gewesen: SAZbike Nr.5 2012
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1384564?in=set


----------



## Nimron (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Gibt es keine Probleme beim schalten mit dem Dura Ace Schaltwerk? Ich hatte das selbe verbaut und musste dann auch ein altes XT wechseln, weil die Bedienkräfte deutlich höher waren.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Mai 2013)

@ Markus964:

Toll!

Das Original wiegt ja 10,7 kg, gestern erst wieder im Fahrradladen in der Hand gehabt. Du hast also über 2 1/2 kg über Bord geworden.

Farblich sehr dezent, Cube ist ja normal recht bunt, was wir persönlich noch weiter "perfektionieren", aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden, euer Radl wirkt so wie gestaltet relativ edel. (war der Rahmen original schon Alu poliert?).

Die Tange Big Fork sieht toll aus!

Wer hat denn das mit dem Gabel- und Kurbel-Kürzen gemacht?

Wieviel wiegen Kette und Sattel?

Und sag mal, ich seh hier aber keine Plastikpedale, oder?


----------



## markus964 (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo Manuel,
mit den Dura Ace Schaltwerk klappte es am Anfang mit dem MegaRange Kranz auch nicht. Aber ich hatte sowieso vor auf 8-fach umzubauen und mit der gleichmäßigen Abstufung der 8-fach Kassette funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Unser Sohn konnte es von Anfang an leicht (?) schalten. Unsere wichtigste Unterhaltung beim Biken ist immer: "Papa welchen Gang hast du? Ich fahre den ... Gang." 






Grüße,
Markus


----------



## alexx80 (25. Mai 2013)

Da ich mich leider zu wenig auskenne, um selber ein Rad aufzubauen oder zu pimpen, kann ich nur sagen, danke islabikes!! Beinn 20 large  7,9 Kg


----------



## markus964 (25. Mai 2013)

@ Banglabagh75



Cube ändert ja von Jahr zu Jahr die Farben: 

nur Aufkleber und Klarlack
Hinterbau in blau bei 20" und rot bei 24"
Hinterbau weiß, vorne noch Klarlack
ganz weiß mit Aufklebern
danach wurde es dann ganz bunt ....
Die Gabel hat unser Azubi aus dem 3ten Lehrjahr wieder hardgelötet. Passend abgelängt habe ich sie selber. Ich habe vor langer Zeit Werkzeugmacher gelernt.
Danach wurde sie dann gestrahlt und grundiert und lackiert. 







Ähnliches mit der Kurbel: kürzen, fräsen, bohren und schleifen habe ich gemacht. Das Gewinde habe ich dann im Fahrradladen schneiden lassen.






Der Sattel wiegt ca. 280g (genau weiß ich es nicht mehr), unser Sohn findet ihn sehr angenehm.
Bei der Kette weiß ich das Gewicht gar nicht. Die Sachs Kette hatte ich einfach noch.

Doch, du hast richtig gesehen, nach den ersten Schienbeinkratzern mit den vorherigen Alupedalen haben wir dann auf die Polyamidpadele gewechselt. Rutschiger scheinen sie auf jeden Fall nicht zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus964 (25. Mai 2013)

@ alexx80

als ich mit unserem Cube angefangen habe waren die Islabikes auch noch schwerer. Und auch jetzt wären die schmalen Reifen "20x1.3 Kenda Small Block Eight" bei uns im Wald nicht ganz passend. 
Dann noch das Isla auf 8-fach aufrüsten...

Das hat doch bestimmt schon jemand gemacht. Was wiegt das Isla denn dann? Mit 20x1,85er Reifen und 8-fach?


Aber du hast vollkommen recht, ein "normal" kaufbares Kinderrad auf das Gewicht eines Isla zu bringen ist schon schwer und macht auch nicht unbedingt Sinn. Dafür hat das Cube aber den, meiner Meinung nach, schöneren Rahmen, mehr "MTB" und nicht so filigran/dünn wie das Isla. Das gleich trifft auf die Gabel zu, eine so fette Gabel, wie die Tange gibt es eben nur einmal.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. Mai 2013)

Super, wenn man einen Beruf hat bzw. jemanden zur Hand, der sowas wie Gabel- und Kurbel-Kürzen machen kann! 



markus964 schrieb:


> Doch, du hast richtig gesehen, nach den ersten Schienbeinkratzern mit den vorherigen Alupedalen haben wir dann auf die Polyamidpadele gewechselt. Rutschiger seinen sie auf jeden Fall nicht zu sein.



Okay, das ist jetzt mal eine Erfahrung, die tatsächlich gegen Bärentatzen spricht.
Unser 5-Jähriger fährt jetzt 4 Wochen mit Bärentatzen incl. täglicher Stürze, aber es gab noch keinen Zackenabdruck am Schienbein; in meiner gesamten Bike-Zeit auch nur 1x...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. Mai 2013)

markus964 schrieb:


> @ alexx80
> 
> als ich mit unserem Cube angefangen habe waren die Islabikes auch noch schwerer. Und auch jetzt wären die schmalen Reifen "20x1.3 Kenda Small Block Eight" bei uns im Wald nicht ganz passend.
> Dann noch das Isla auf 8-fach aufrüsten...
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

Ich finde auch, hier werden oft Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, wenn z. B. Kinder-Geländeräder mit schön fetten Geländereifen verglichen werden mit Radln mit schmalen glatten Asphaltschneidern.
Gestern ist unser 5-Jähriger sogar mit den grobstolligen Cube-Geländereifen aufm feuchtnassen Trimmdichpfad im Wald seitlich weggerutscht - mit schmalen glatten Straßenreifen wär er vielleicht gar net mal so weit gekommen...

Und von der Optik her hat das/dein Cube volle Punktzahl!
Für unseren Geschmack kommt kaum ein Kinderradl an die schrille, pfiffige Optik der Cube 16" und 20" ran (Ghost ist auch noch sehr schön), aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
Bloß: Wenn die Rahmen- und Farboptik mal steht, lässt sich da weniger machen als am Gewicht... Daher sind wir (trotz hohem Gewicht in Werksauslieferung) froh über unser (in unseren Augen) wunderschönes Cube und tunen halt jetzt Stück für Stück den überflüssigen "Speck" runter...


----------



## Y_G (26. Mai 2013)

markus964 schrieb:


> Das hat doch bestimmt schon jemand gemacht. Was wiegt das Isla denn dann? Mit 20x1,85er Reifen und 8-fach?



Moin

Isla 20" large mit 9 fach und MowJoes in 1,85 - liegen jetzt bei 7,38 kg. Als nächstes kommen zum B-Day noch neue Pedalen. Da weiß ich aber noch nicht was das spart. Achja ist schon mit Flaschenhalter...


----------



## markus964 (27. Mai 2013)

Moin Y_G,

dein Isla ist ja ganz großes Kino, herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Aber ganz orginal ist das auch nicht mehr .

Bei deinen Fotos habe ich gesehen, das du mit Kettenführungen probierst. Springt bei eurem Rad die Kette ab?
Liegt das am 9-fach? 
Wobei 9-fach doch auch nicht breiter baut als 8-fach?

Bei unserem mußte ich in den letzten 2 Jahren auf unseren Touren 2x die Kette unterwegs wieder auflegen. Da gings aber auch schnell über Wurzelpassagen. Rückwärts trampelnd bleibt sie immer drauf.
Wobei das Dura Ace Schaltwerk aber auch dicht an den Ritzeln läuft und extrem kurz baut.






Schöne Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Y_G (27. Mai 2013)

Ja spring ab, vor allem wenn er rückwärts tritt. Ich hatte zuerst unten und oben eine Führung. Unten reicht aber auch aus. Seit dem gibt es keine Probleme mehr. Vielleicht liegt das an der schmalen Ultegra Kette... weiß nicht genau. Geht halt und macht mir keine Kopfschmerzen mehr 

Achja Danke für die Blumen


----------



## markus964 (27. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht ist die Ultegra Kette auch einfach nur seitlich zu steif. Die HG70 Kette, die ich vor 2 Jahren draufgemacht hatte war gebraucht (von meinem Rad) 
und auch die neue Sachs Kette, die jetzt drauf ist, hat keine große Seitensteifigkeit. 






Bei den kurzen Kettenstreben muß sich die Kette beträchtlich vom Ritzel aufs Rad verschränken.






Versuche es doch einfach einmal mit einer deiner alten Ketten ...


----------



## markus964 (27. Mai 2013)

Matze_76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> schönes Fahrrad, was du da für dein Kind aufgebaut hast. Was sind das für Lenkergriffe (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1386174?in=set)? Die sehen aus wie Moosgummi? Sind bestimmt bequem, aber halten die auch, wenn das Fahrrad mal unsanft zur Seite gelegt wird?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Mattias,

ja, die Griffe sind Moosgummi und mit geringem Aussendurchmesser, perfekt für kleine Hände. 
ABER zum unsanft Anlehnen ( denn abgelegt wird das Rad nicht, dafür gibt es ja den, nicht mehr angebauten, Ständer) gibt es diese Griffe hier:





Der Ständer und die Bumper-Griffe sind aber dem Wiegen zum Opfer gefallen ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Y_G (27. Mai 2013)

Es könnte wirklich sein das es an der neuen Kette liegt/lag. Jetzt nach einigen km springt die ja nicht mehr. Vorher brauchte ich ja oben und unten Kefü. Aber ich werde die unten dran lassen. Ist mir sicherer und die obere baue ich die Tage mal fertig zum testen wie leicht ich das hinbekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexx80 (27. Mai 2013)

Mir gefällt das cube auch optisch besser, haben bei uns auch einige im Kindergarten, also nichts für ungut


----------



## markus964 (3. Juni 2013)

alexx80 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das cube auch optisch besser, haben bei uns auch einige im Kindergarten, also nichts für ungut


 
Hallo Alexx,

auch wenn ich das Cube so schön finde ....
Unser Sohn fährt jetzt nur noch sein 24" Rad und damit ist das Cube jetzt über und "muß" verkauft werden.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, es steht im Bike-Markt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...d-20-8-18kg-dura-ace-1x8-bike-tech-3t-mow-joe

Der Preis ist GEGEN GEBOT und wenn es nicht weg geht , könnt ihr hier bald eine geringer optimierte Version des Kid 200 und jede Menge Tuningteile finden


----------



## LockeTirol (3. Juni 2013)

Eine Frage bitte wegen Schaltwerk:

Ich plane an das Bike meines Sohnes folgende Kombi zu bauen:

Vorn 1fach 34
Hinten 10fach 12 - 36
X0 Grip Shift 10fach
X9 Schaltwerk Type 2 10fach

Kann ich da noch ein kurzwes Schaltwerk nehmen oder muss ich einn mittleres nehmen?

An meinem eigenen Bike fahre ich vorn 2fach 22/36 und hinten 12-36 mit einem mittleren Schaltwerk.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## ONE78 (3. Juni 2013)

Bei 1 x ... Gehen (eigentlich) immer kurze schaltwerke.
Nur bei manchen muss man die max. Ritzelgrösse beachten.


----------



## LockeTirol (3. Juni 2013)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob bei Sram Short auch 36 als maximale Ritzgröße gilt. Die Angaben sind wiedersprüchlich...


----------



## ONE78 (3. Juni 2013)

Bei Mir stehts aufm käfig.
meim X0 steht 28t (wieso auch immer???)
meim X9 steht 36t

beides short cage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (3. Juni 2013)

ok, danke!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (4. Juni 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Eine Frage bitte wegen Schaltwerk:
> 
> Ich plane an das Bike meines Sohnes folgende Kombi zu bauen:
> 
> ...



kannst du, passt einwandfrei.

nur falls du dann vorn doch mal auf 2-fach gehen solltest, brauchst du ein medium schaltwerk!


----------



## trifi70 (4. Juni 2013)

Passt von Kapazität und max. möglichen Ritzel (solange das Schaltauge nicht eine gaanz eigenwillige Geometrie hat). Bei 2fach vorne könnte man auch mit einem kurzen Käfig fahren, Kette so ablängen, dass sie für Groß/Groß gerade lang genug ist. Klein/Klein ginge dann für 2-3 Gänge nicht, ist aber eigentlich auch nicht notwendig. Am Kinderrad fände ich es allerdings grenzwertig, weil die Kleinen beim Schalten eben doch noch nicht so mitdenken.


----------



## ONE78 (4. Juni 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Vorn 1fach 34
> Hinten 10fach 12 - 36
> X0 Grip Shift 10fach
> X9 Schaltwerk Type 2 10fach



welche laufradgröße hat das rad?
wenn du auf ein 32er blatt und 11-36 wechselst, hast du eigentlich nur vorteile und kannst dir eigentlich auch alle 2fach sachen klemmen. 

ps. es gibt auch 30er blätter


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Juni 2013)

Ist ein 20". Wegen der verbauten BMX Kurbel ist vorn 34 das kleinste. Aber mit 11-36 ist natürlich eine Idee. Kann sein dass die Kasette das sogar hat. Liegt bereits im Keller.


----------



## ONE78 (4. Juni 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wegen der verbauten BMX Kurbel ist vorn 34 das kleinste.



???

also bei meinen konnte ich auch kleinere montieren?


----------



## Cyborg (6. Juni 2013)

Falls jemand nicht in den News-Bereich reinschaut, es gibt ein neues Projekt von Alutech.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juni 2013)

Sieht hübsch aus!

Sind das 12" oder gar 10" (gibt´s das?) kleine Räder?

Scheinen proportional zu klein zu sein, das Rahmen-/Gabel-Design gäbe ja auch 1-2 "Stufen" größere Räder her, warum also derart winzig? Oder soll das Rad für 2-3 jährige Kinder gedacht sein?


----------



## trolliver (6. Juni 2013)

Mein Geschmack wäre das nicht. Mir kommt das unproportioniert vor, mehr auf Optik als auf Nutzen getrimmt, Hauptsache Auffallen. Sollte dies einem besonderen Einsatzzweck geschuldet sein, wäre das etwas anderes. Mir gefallen jedoch klassische Designs besser. mag ein 08/15-Geschmack sein, aber ich steh dazu.

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Mir gefallen jedoch klassische Designs besser.



Wieso, is doch ein ganz klassischer (Kinder-)Diamantrahmen, nix Revolutionäres oder Außergewöhnliches, oder?
Nur die Räder sind halt a bissle klein...

PS: Warum sieht man eigentlich im Kinderradl-Bereich so wenig (bis fast gar keine) X-Rahmen? Die haben gegenüber nem Diamantrahmen doch ganz arge Vorteile im Sinne von Schrittfreiheit usw. Und wer braucht bei nem Radl, worauf n 15kg-Floh strampelt, schon Steifigkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (7. Juni 2013)

Ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich verstehe unter einem klassischen Diamantrahmen nicht nur Dreiecke, sondern auch Proportionen. Der vorgestellte Rahmen sieht für mich neben den sichtbaren Komponenten mehr nach Show als nach Zweckdienlichkeit aus.

Oliver


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Juni 2013)

könnte man bestimmt auch als Laufrad gebrauchen, wenn man das Tretlager ausbaut, braucht man nur einmal investieren ?!


----------



## trifi70 (7. Juni 2013)

Es sind 12". Wir haben ein Merida in dieser Größe. Kinder im Alter von ca. 2,5 -4 Jahren können damit fahren.

Die dezent eingesetzten roten Farbkontraste zur Modefarbe weiß wissen zu gefallen.

Auffallend ist der lange Radstand, geschuldet dem langen Hinterbau. Sicher optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Fahrtechnisch...?

Als Laufrad sicher verwendbar, dann macht der lange Radstand insofern Sinn, dass die relativ breite HR-Nabe mit den störenden Befestigungsmuttern aus dem Wirkbereich der Fussknöchel kommen.

Die rausstehenden Cantisockel an der Gabel würde unsere Tochter umgehend bemängeln. Habe ich durch, weil ich am CNOC die VR-Bremse vorläufig demontiert hatte wegen ihrer Giftigkeit. Kenne jetzt den Grund nicht warum sie hier fehlt, sieht aber irgendwie "unfertig" aus.

Was ist ein X-Rahmen? Mir kommt dabei nur Utopia in den Sinn  Die Kinder wollen gerne ein Rad, was wie ein richtiges MTB aussieht. Dass ein tieferer Einstieg wie z.B. bei Puky, Kokua oder Kania zum Lernen sinnvoller ist, ist wohl unbestritten.  Aber gebaut wird, was sich verkauft, siehe Federgabel, 21 Gänge etc.


----------



## Diman (7. Juni 2013)

Warum ich gerade an My First Wildsau und "kommende" Alutech-HTs denken muss?


----------



## Diman (7. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Was ist ein X-Rahmen?


Vllt. der


----------



## trifi70 (7. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, da ist ein X drin.  Ein Fully. Und (fast) kein Vorteil bei der Überstandshöhe erkennbar. Habe schon überlegt, ob er einen Y-Rahmen meint?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juni 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Vllt. der


  

Okay, im Rahmen ist quasi ein X zu erkennen. Aber irgendwie scheint das nur ein Design-Element zu sein!? Nein, ich meine mit X-Rahmen net, dass irgendwo im Rahmen ein X zu erkennen (oder gar geschrieben ) ist, sondern:

- Ein Diamantrahmen heißt so, weil die Hauptrahmenrohre wie ein Diamant aussehen
ergo:
- Bei einem X-Rahmen sehen die Hauptrahmenrohre wie ein X aus:
1 Sattelrohr (as usual) und 1 fettes Rohr vom Steuerrohr zur Hinterradnabe, that´s it!
Ergibt n klares geiles Design und vor allem super Beinfreiheit, für Erwachsene gut, aber vor allem eben für Kinder.
Gab´s von Alpine Stars und Grove (eigentlich im Erwachsenen-MTB-Segment, mit den Rädern konnten aber auch Kinder gut fahren).
Hier ein online-Bild (oben rechts): http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...211&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0,i:164 vom Chromo-Modell (meine Schwester hatte das Al-Mega mit richtig fetten Rohren a la Klein).
Oder hier, von Grove hieß das Rahmendesign auch direkt "X-Frame" (daher hab ich ja die Bezeichnung dafür):
https://www.google.de/search?q=grov...NKOLX7AaHloCYDQ&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1525&bih=744

Natürlich haben Rahmendesigns a la Puky ne noch bessere Beinfreiheit als X-Rahmen, aber die Mädchenrad-Optik (so nennt´s meine Frau immer) muss man halt mögen...

Kokua Like-to-Bike und ähnliche haben ja im Grunde auch ein X-Rahmendesign, aber je mehr der Hersteller das verschnörkselt, desto mehr wird´s dann Stück für Stück wieder zur Mädchenrad-Optik a la Puky. Natürlich ist das alles Geschmackssache.

Aber offensichtlich kann man als Hersteller das Oberrohr locker weglassen bzw. extrem "slopen" (abfallen-lassen) ohne irgendwelche ersichtlichen Nachteile, warum machen das dann nur wenige?


----------



## trifi70 (7. Juni 2013)

Ok, ich hab das X immer "vorm" Sattelrohr gesucht, so wie bei Utopia  Dabei ist das Sattelrohr Bestandteil des X... Kokua kommt dem wohl am nächsten. Um das Ding genauso stabil zu bauen wie ein klassisches Diamant, benötigt man vermutlich mehr Material, der Rahmen wird schwerer, obwohl er nach weniger (Gewicht) aussieht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab das X immer "vorm" Sattelrohr gesucht, so wie bei Utopia  Dabei ist das Sattelrohr Bestandteil des X... Kokua kommt dem wohl am nächsten. Um das Ding genauso stabil zu bauen wie ein klassisches Diamant, benötigt man vermutlich mehr Material, der Rahmen wird schwerer, obwohl er nach weniger (Gewicht) aussieht.



Das ist ja eben der Vorteil beim Kinderrad: Es muss grade nicht so stabil wie ein Erwachsenenrad sein, weil die Kleinen um ein Vielfaches leichter als Erwachsene sind, dazu kommt noch, dass wohl kaum ein kleines Kind hohe Sprünge macht wie ein Erwachsener, die meisten Kinder fahren wohl einfach nur auf dem Boden und springen nicht viel, schweres Gelände meistens wohl auch net.

Oder anders gesagt: Wenn ein Mädchenrahmen oder ein Puky-Rahmen stabil genug ist für ein Kind, dann isses ein X-Frame erst recht. Und das Kokua Like-to-Bike (beispielsweise) ist trotz Rahmendesign mit extremer Beinfreiheit grade nicht schwerer, sondern eher federleicht.

Vielleicht ist sogar die Oberrohr-Frage (also mit oder ohne) für die Hersteller eher eine Design-Frage, die denken wohl, die Kunden wollen unbedingt ein Oberrohr sehen, der Optik wegen!?
Würde sich dann aber wieder mit dem Puky-Erfolg (Räder völlig ohne Oberrohr!) widersprechen, immerhin ist das ja der Marktführer bei Kinderrädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2013)

Also, mMn ist beim Gewicht der Kinderräder der Rahmen völlig unbedeutend !

Das hohe Gewicht kommt doch zu 90% von den minderwertigen Komponenten.


----------



## trifi70 (7. Juni 2013)

Soll der Rahmen nicht so stabil sein, lässt sich auch der Diamantrahmen wiederum leichter fertigen. Das leichteste mir bekannte Serien 16" Rad kommt von Isla, mit Diamant-Rahmen. Alle anderen sind schwerer. Kann man nicht verallgemeinern, Isla hat einen wirklich guten Job gemacht und nicht nur der Rahmen ist leicht, aber tendenziell kommt das schon so hin.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das leichteste mir bekannte Serien 16" Rad kommt von Isla, mit Diamant-Rahmen. Alle anderen sind schwerer.



Kenn mich da net so gut aus, welches meinst du und was wiegt es?

Hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal dieses 16"-Kokua-Liketobike in der Hand, das wiegt lt. Internetangaben 7,5 kg, trotz quasi-X-Rahmen, welches Diamantrahmen Kinderbike (Preisklasse bis ca. 300â¬) ist denn noch leichter?

Im Grunde stimmt die Aussage von trifi70 natÃ¼rlich, dass ein Diamantrahmen rein konstruktionsmÃ¤Ãig wohl immer etwas leichter ist als andere Rahmendesigns (bei gleicher Haltbarkeit), aber dennoch muss ich auch dem San Andreas recht geben: Bei RÃ¤dern, die mit kiloschweren Kurbeln/Tretlagern und RÃ¼cktrittnaben ausgerÃ¼stet werden, erscheint die Frage wg. 500g-Rahmengewicht fast schon zweitrangig...


----------



## trifi70 (7. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte das Kokua in der Hand und dachte auch: boah is das leicht. Dann bestellten wir im Zuge einer sehr spontanen Entscheidung (mango edition) das Isla CNOC 16. Wiegt unter 6kg. Inkl. Pedale. Selbst nachgewogen. Sicher ist auch bei diesem noch Potential. Aber sie ziehen schon einige Register, um das Gewicht zu erreichen: recht schmale Reifen, gerade Stütze (kein Setback), sehr kleines Kettenblatt und Ritzel, leichte Kurbel, leichte Pedale etc.

Mit Sicherheit hat hier auch der Rahmen seinen Anteil. Ohne Frage ginge er noch leichter zu machen. Für einen entsprechenden Aufpreis. Problem ist dann allerdings auch die Beulenanfälligkeit bei grober Behandlung (wegen geringer Wandstärke). Und die kann man bei Kindern nicht ausschließen... Dies wäre ev. ein Argument für den X-Rahmen. Der muss konstruktionsbedingt immer etwas höhere Wandstärken aufweisen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Dann bestellten wir im Zuge einer sehr spontanen Entscheidung (mango edition) das Isla CNOC 16. Wiegt unter 6kg. Inkl. Pedale.



Krass-leicht! Gut, die schmalen Asphaltschneider müssten halt gegen echte Offroad-Reifen getauscht werden, aber selbst wenn´s dann wieder 1/2 Kilo mehr auf den Rippen hat, wär´s immer noch sauleicht!

Kostet auch bestimmt weniger als unser 200-Cube plus 300 Tuningteile...


----------



## trolliver (8. Juni 2013)

Jo, kostet 200 Pfund Sterling ~ 250 Euro plus Versand. Allerdings mag ich bei den neuen CNOC 16 das kleine Kettenblatt nicht, das schränkt die Wechselbarkeit des Ritzels zu stark ein. Philipp hat seins übrigens schon überall gegen geschmissen, am Rahmen sieht man nix.

X-Frame... ich hatte gedacht, das sei eine Abkürzung für einen Mixte-Rahmen... wieder 'was gelernt!

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> X-Frame... ich hatte gedacht, das sei eine Abkürzung für einen Mixte-Rahmen... wieder 'was gelernt!
> 
> Oliver



Halt, stop, wollte nur mal kurz anmerken, dass ich dieses Rahmendesign nur so nenne nach der Typenbezeichnung von Grove, da hieß es eben direkt X-Frame. Ob der ganze Rahmentypus offiziell so heißt, keine Ahnung, aber hab auch noch nirgendwo nen anderen "fachlichen" Begriff gelesen, solange bleibe ich bei der Bezeichnung X-Frame... 

Häufige Stürze und trotzdem nix am Isla-Rahmen zu sehen? Was verwenden die für einen Lack, POR15 (angeblich einer der schlagfestesten Lacke im Automobilbereich)? An unsrem 16"-Cube reichten nun schon ein paar Stürze, dass der Rahmenlack derbe verkratzt ist (zuerst "schade", aber dann: "is halt n Geländerad...")


----------



## holznik (8. Juni 2013)

Der korrekte Begriff heißt eigentlich "Kreuzrahmen" 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreuzrahmen

In der Geschichte des MTB fallen da vor allem die S-Bike Rahmen ein. Bei einem Kinderrad durchaus überleenswert, fände ich. 
holznik


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juni 2013)

holznik schrieb:


> Der korrekte Begriff heißt eigentlich "Kreuzrahmen"
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreuzrahmen
> 
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung!

Und du hast recht: Die S-Bikes waren einer der (wenn nicht DER) Hauptvertreter dieses Rahmendesigns.


----------



## trolliver (8. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Häufige Stürze und trotzdem nix am Isla-Rahmen zu sehen? Was verwenden die für einen Lack, POR15 (angeblich einer der schlagfestesten Lacke im Automobilbereich)? An unsrem 16"-Cube reichten nun schon ein paar Stürze, dass der Rahmenlack derbe verkratzt ist (zuerst "schade", aber dann: "is halt n Geländerad...")


Mit nix zu sehen meinte ich: keine Dellen. Er hat ja keinen Ständer und läßt das Rad immer gerade da fallen, wo er eben absteigen will, auch mal gegen scharfeckige Geländer oder rostige Fahradständer.

Allerdings ist auch am Lack nichts zu sehen, das liegt an mir ... ich habe alle Rohre direkt nach dem Kauf mit Autolackfolie versehen. Haben mich schon einige verrückt für erklärt, ist mir aber wurscht, ich freue mich über das schöne Rad. ;-)

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Allerdings mag ich bei den neuen CNOC 16 das kleine Kettenblatt nicht, das schränkt die Wechselbarkeit des Ritzels zu stark ein.


Auch mein Hauptkritikpunkt am CNOC. Deshalb hatte ich das oben auch explizit geschrieben mit dem kleinen KB. Schlimmer noch: Kettenblatt nicht wechselbar -> neue Kurbel nötig. Hinterbaustreben so geformt, dass deutlich mehr Zähne auch nicht drin sind -> möglicherweise breiteres Tretlager nötig und nicht mehr passende Kettenlinie. Unschön...

Anpassung der Kenda 1,5 auf Black Jack kostete 120g pro Reifen. Verschmerzbar.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juni 2013)

@ trolliver: Mit Autolackfolie (klarsichtig, oder?) überziehen, gute Idee, das hätte ich auch machen sollen, aber jetzt isses zu spät, heut hat der Kleine zum zweiten Mal das schöne Radl die Kellertreppe runterrattern lassen (weil er´s nimmer halten konnte), der Lack hat von daher jetzt schon (nach ein paar Wochen seit Inbetriebnahme) jede Menge tiefe Riefen, schade...


----------



## trolliver (9. Juni 2013)

Jetzt könnte man böserweise behaupten, das Radl sei zu schwer... ;-)))

Philipp ist ein Berserker. Der unerzieht jedes Ding, was er in die Flossen kriegt, einem Belastungstest, d.h. mit voller Wucht dran reißen, zu knicken versuchen, draufhauen etc. Da bot sich die Lackschutzfolie (so heißt sie... Klar versteht sich) von vornherein an. Ist aber eine Sauarbeit, zumindest, wenn man's nicht gewohnt ist.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte man böserweise behaupten, das Radl sei zu schwer... ;-)))
> 
> Philipp ist ein Berserker. Der unerzieht jedes Ding, was er in die Flossen kriegt, einem Belastungstest, d.h. mit voller Wucht dran reißen, zu knicken versuchen, draufhauen etc. Da bot sich die Lackschutzfolie (so heißt sie... Klar versteht sich) von vornherein an. Ist aber eine Sauarbeit, zumindest, wenn man's nicht gewohnt ist.



Allerdings, 9 kg (Cube Kids 160) finde ich für ein Kinderrad zu schwer (auch wenn das ein guter Durchschnitt des Kinderradl-Marktes ist).
Hab jetzt mein olles Principia rausgekramt (weil der Kleine jetzt mit seinem 1-Gang-Radl immer schneller wird, da bin ich ihm zuletzt mitm ebenfalls 1-Gang-Trialrad kaum mehr hinterhergekommen - trotz witzigerweise gleicher Übersetzung übrigens), jedenfalls find ich die 12-13 kg am Principia entsetzlich, wie muss sich da erst so ein kleiner Pimpf mit 9kg fühlen (Eigengewicht 15 kg)!?


Lackschutzfolie und Sauarbeit? Ich kenne jetzt nur so kleine Lackschutzstreifen, die man auf besonders exponierte Stellen (z. B. Steuerrohr, wo normalerweise die Züge scheuern), das geht ja in Sekundenschnelle.
Hast du tatsächlich den kompletten Rahmen rundum mit Schutzfolie eingeklebt? Quasi wie ne Tönungsfolie im Autofenster?
EDIT: 1 Seite zuvor ist diese Frage praktisch mit ja beantwortet, wenn ich das richtig verstehe...


----------



## trolliver (10. Juni 2013)

Die Lackschutzfolie für's Auto sind größere Streifen für Motorhaube, Türabschnitte und Schweller. Sie werden naß verarbeitet und das Wasser dann mit einem Plastikspachtel unter der Folie weggedrückt. Für Rohre muß man also erst zuschneiden, ausrichten und dann auf der runden Oberfläche Wasser rausdrücken. Das hat mir Probleme bereitet. Abends zu meiner Frau gesagt, ich mach' mal eben - und dann die ganze Nacht gebraucht. Es kommen noch die gebogenen Rohrabschnitte der Gabelscheiden und Hinterbaustreben hinzu... kein Zuckerschlecken.

Auf die Idee kam ich, weil ich mein Jekyll II auch gebraucht gekauft habe und der Vorbesitzer die Hauptrohre ebenfalls abgeklebt hatte. Hat sich aber nicht so viel Mühe gegeben wie ich, am Isla sieht man es nur, wenn man es weiß.

Oliver


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2013)

Ein Kinderbike braucht Narben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (10. Juni 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ein Kinderbike braucht Narben !



 ich bin schon froh, dass das Rad nicht mehr auf der Seite von Schaltwerk abgelegt wird.


----------



## Cyborg (10. Juni 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ein Kinderbike braucht Narben !



Naben es heißt Naben.


----------



## balder (10. Juni 2013)

Hey moin mein 7 jähriger neffe ballert mit seinem 16" kinderrad singletrails runter. Da ich aber bedenken habe was die Haltbarkeit dieses rades habe und es auch zu klein für ihn ist suche ich jetzt ein Rad mit 20" was für solche Belastungen ausgelegt ist. Jemand einen Vorschlag oder ne Idee.


----------



## Y_G (10. Juni 2013)

@balder: wie immer die üblichen Verdächtigen sind (in zufälliger Reihenfolge):
Islabikes, Kania, woom, orbea, Cycletech ... bitte vervollständigen


----------



## Deleted234438 (10. Juni 2013)

balder schrieb:


> Hey moin mein 7 jähriger neffe ballert mit seinem 16" kinderrad singletrails runter. Da ich aber bedenken habe was die Haltbarkeit dieses rades habe und es auch zu klein für ihn ist suche ich jetzt ein Rad mit 20" was für solche Belastungen ausgelegt ist. Jemand einen Vorschlag oder ne Idee.



Auf ein 24 Zoll setzen, wenn er nicht kleiner ist, als andere 7 jährige.


----------



## balder (10. Juni 2013)

24" ist leider viel zu groß er ist leider noch recht klein für sein Alter.


----------



## Y_G (10. Juni 2013)

wie klein denn? Schreib mal Größe und Innenbeinlänge... dann kann man auch eher was empfehlen. BTW mein Kleiner ist im März 3 geworden und fährt seit dem ein 16". Mein Großer ist gerade 6 geworden und fährt ein 20" large.


----------



## müsing (10. Juni 2013)

Ich suche einen Laufradsatz in 24" für Felgenbremsen. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## RMNiels (11. Juni 2013)

müsing schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Laufradsatz in 24" für Felgenbremsen. Hat jemand einen Tipp?



Ich hab diese gekauft. Bei mir hat er nur 150 kassiert, wahrscheinlich weil ich auch einen Rahmen gekauft hab....
Bin sehr zufrieden soweit.

http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/ZUBEHOeR/KANIABIKE/Laufradsatz-Extraleicht-24-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkes (11. Juni 2013)

Den hatte ich für einen Selbstaufbau auch lange im Auge. Stimmt das Gewicht soweit?


----------



## Dirt Kid (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Protektoren West von AXO in Größe S abzugeben.

Die weste ist sehr bequem und westlich angenehmer als eine Protektoren Jacke zu tragen.

Hier meine Anzeige, macht mir einfach ein Angebot.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/184259-axo-protektor-protektorenweste-fur-kinder-von-axo-in-s

Schöne Grüße
Dirt Kid


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. Juni 2013)

Schienbein- und Ellbogenprotektoren hast net?
Rückenprotektor tät - glaub ich - erst dann Sinn machen, wenn wir Schienbein- und Ellbogenprotektoren für den Kleinen haben, oder!?


----------



## Dirt Kid (11. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Schienbein- und Ellbogenprotektoren hast net?
> Rückenprotektor tät - glaub ich - erst dann Sinn machen, wenn wir Schienbein- und Ellbogenprotektoren für den Kleinen haben, oder!?



Zur Frage wie es Sinn macht, nach Wichtigkeit:

- Helm & Handschuhe     ist wohl jedem klar
- Schienbein                 hier droht beim abrutschen vom Pedal der schnellste und blutigste Schmerz
- Knie                          hier ist die Verletzungsgefahr auch sehr hoch
- Rücken                      hier sind die Verletzungen am schlimmsten

- Ellenbogen Schützer    werden sehr ungerne getragen, da sie unbequem sind und meist stören

Hoffe die Frage hiermit gut beantwortet zu haben.


Wegen den Schienbeinschoner empfehle ich Dir Fußballschoner mit BMX Knieschoner zu kombinieren.  
Das schütz am besten und ist am bequemsten, da es für Kinder nichts passendes gibt 

Knieschoner müsste ich noch von X Fuse haben und kleine Ellenbogenschützer ohne Marke auch.
Evtl. habe ich noch mehr 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. Juni 2013)

Ja, guck mal nach, vielleicht komm ich nach der Uni mal rüber und hol nen Stapel irgendwas-Schützer bei dir ab... ;-)


----------



## Deleted234438 (15. Juni 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Falls jemand nicht in den News-Bereich reinschaut, es gibt ein neues Projekt von Alutech.




Heute live gesehen beim Mountainbikefestival in Willingen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juni 2013)

Okay, auf deinem life-Bild sehen die Räder genauso klein aus wie auf dem Promotionbild - hast in Erfahrung bringen können, warum die Räder so unterproportional klein sind?
(Erinnert mich irgendwie an die 13"-Räder-Welle bei Golf GTIs usw. zu der Zeit, als ich jung war, das sah so ähnlich aus...)


----------



## trolliver (16. Juni 2013)

Den Knaben auf dem Teil halte ich aber auch für zu groß, der braucht ein Rad in anständiger Größe.

An die kleinen GTI-Räder erinnere ich mich auch noch. Sahen aus wie Gocarts. :-D

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juni 2013)

Des gab bessere Beschleunigung, aber weniger Endgeschwindigkeit. Oder? Der "Kleine" könnte mindestens nen 16er fahren.


----------



## oliverb. (16. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht eher was zum Spielen das Rädchen?

ot: aber schön war´s trotzdem mit 13 Zoll. 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Dreck Jack (16. Juni 2013)

jaaaa, 9x13 ATS mit 175 Reifen !!!!


----------



## Deleted234438 (16. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Den Knaben auf dem Teil halte ich aber auch für zu groß, der braucht ein Rad in anständiger Größe.
> 
> An die kleinen GTI-Räder erinnere ich mich auch noch. Sahen aus wie Gocarts. :-D
> 
> Oliver



Keine Sorge, der sitzt nur drauf, so sieht sein eigenes Rad aus:








Vielleicht gibts am Abend noch ein paar Zahlen zum Gewicht in meinem Umbauthread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629196


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. Juni 2013)

Dreck Jack schrieb:


> jaaaa, 9x13 ATS mit 175 Reifen !!!!



   Geile Felgenbreite in Relation zur Reifengröße...

Wir hatten (und haben immer noch) 205/60-13 am 1981er BMW 323i, das hat irgendwie was von Roller oder Rollstuhl vom Luftvolumen her, breit UND hoch... 


@ jenka: Ach so, DEIN Kleiner ist das!? Na klar, da wissen wir ja, dasser ein tollgetuntes Cube Kids 160 hat - und das ist also auch schon (fast?) fertig, aber noch keine Aktualisierung im "richtigen" Thread...  

Sieht super aus und bin gespannt auf die entsprechende Aktualisierung in deinem Cube-Tuning-Thread incl. Gewichtsangaben!


----------



## trolliver (16. Juni 2013)

War mir auch nicht klar, daß deiner drauf sitzt, Jenka. Philipp setzt sich auch auf alles, was er irgendwo scheinbar herrenlos herumstehen sieht

Oliver


----------



## müsing (18. Juni 2013)

RMNiels schrieb:


> Ich hab diese gekauft. Bei mir hat er nur 150 kassiert, wahrscheinlich weil ich auch einen Rahmen gekauft hab....
> Bin sehr zufrieden soweit.
> 
> http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/ZUBEHOeR/KANIABIKE/Laufradsatz-Extraleicht-24-



wie ist das denn mit dem gewicht und war bei dir der kontakt auch so schlecht? der meldet sich gar nicht auf mails. 

hat jemand einen tipp für rennradfelgen in 24"?


----------



## trifi70 (18. Juni 2013)

Bisher stimmten die Gewichte wenn ich dort was gekauft hab. Mails dauern im Moment etwas, ist grad Hochsaison und er managt alles alleine... Mit etwas Glück erreichst Du ihn telefonisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deadpixel (18. Juni 2013)

müsing schrieb:


> hat jemand einen tipp für rennradfelgen in 24"?



Echte 24 Zoll Rennrad Felgen sind 520 mm. Normale 24 Zoll Felgen sind 507 mm (also alle Felgen auf Nicht-Rennrädern). Das führt zur Reifenfrage. In 520 mm gibt es den Schwalbe Durano und irgendwas von Kenda. 507 passt natürlich nicht auf 520 und umgekehrt. In 507 kommt eigentlich nur der Schwalbe Kojak in Frage.

Felgenmasse hier:
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/tires/index.html

Felgen in 520 mm

Alex DA22
http://www.alexrims.com/product_detail.asp?sc=1&cat=1&cat2=8&pid=20
Crupi Rhythm Section Cruiser
http://www.crupibmx.com/rims-mini.html
Velocity A23
http://store.velocityusa.com/p/a23-24-520-msw
Velocity Aerohead oder Fusion 24 Zoll
http://www.velocitywheels.com/store/categories.asp?cID=23&c=311214
Ambrosio Balance
http://www.all4cycling.com/shop/ambrosio-balance-ps-1399.html

Laufradsatz
Ambrosio Radar 165 Euro (Paul Lange möchte aber 199 Euronen)
http://www.ambrosiospa.com/index.php/radar-06-20-22-24-26

Rollwiderstand von kleinen (20-26 Zoll)Reifen:
http://heiko.nerdbox.de/h/Rollwiderstand-2.pd

Evtl. lohnt sich ja auch der Kauf eines (auf Focus) gelabelten Prolite.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Focus-Variado-Rookie-Rennrad-Kinderrennrad-Kinder-Rennrad-24-24-Zoll-/171047364838?ebayCategoryId=177831
http://www.pro-liteoz.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=6


----------



## müsing (19. Juni 2013)

deadpixel schrieb:


> Echte 24 Zoll Rennrad Felgen sind 520 mm. Normale 24 Zoll Felgen sind 507 mm (also alle Felgen auf Nicht-Rennrädern). Das führt zur Reifenfrage. In 520 mm gibt es den Schwalbe Durano und irgendwas von Kenda. 507 passt natürlich nicht auf 520 und umgekehrt. In 507 kommt eigentlich nur der Schwalbe Kojak in Frage.
> 
> Felgenmasse hier:
> http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/tires/index.html
> ...



Danke dir für diese Info. Dann schau ich mal, was geht.


----------



## BOOZE (21. Juni 2013)

Grade beim stöbern im Netz gefunden. 
Gab es hier nicht so eine Art Custom Bikes Fred für Kinder?


----------



## 68-er (21. Juni 2013)

weißt du ob das teil hinten auch gefedert war 
oder is das "nur" die kettenverkleidung ?


----------



## BOOZE (21. Juni 2013)

Dazu steht:



> The Coolest Kid's Bike Ever? Meet the Full Carbon Tramontane Cycles Mini-Frenzie
> This could possibly be the raddest ride ever for a super grom! Developed as a prototype by Australia-based Tramontane Cycles, the full suspension Mini-Frenzie was created for two reasons. First, Greg Geldard, the company's owner, wanted something awesome for his three-year-old son. Second, he thinks there is a need for a high-quality 16 to 20-inch mountain bike. Aside from the Lil' Shredder models that Jackson Goldstone and Finn Finestone use, we haven't seen many on the market.





> The Mini-Frenzie utilizes the same DISA (Derailleur Inside Swing Arm) system used by its 26-inch big brother, less one cog, giving it a total of five speeds. DISA is fully sealed and user serviceable. Perhaps even more interesting is that you can use any 6-bolt 20mm front wheel as the rear wheel, and a freewheel concentric with the pivot allows shifting while coasting. Tiny 110mm length cranks (and tiny legs) make those wheels spin.





> Suspension wise, the Mini Frenzie gets 3-inches of travel. Just like Tramontane's 26-inch model, the rear end does not use a linkage actuated rear shock. Price and specifications have yet to be set, but expect it to be around $3100 USD ($3000 AUD).
> Tramontane Cycles has also been developing a gearbox downhill bike for the past four years. A limited production of the model shown below is set to hit the trails in 2013. Looks sleek!



Also 3" Federweg hinten, und fünf Gänge in einer Gearbox 
Preis 3100$


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Juni 2013)

Krasses Teil!

Welche Laufradgröße hat nun das gezeigte Radl (lt. Text 16-20" möglich)?

Der Sattelhöhe nach muss der Kleine entweder winzig klein sein - oder krasse Sachen mit dem Ding anstellen!


----------



## ONE78 (21. Juni 2013)

Haste mal nen link dazu?
wie bzw. Wo schaltet Der?

sieht schon geil!


----------



## BOOZE (21. Juni 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Haste mal nen link dazu?
> wie bzw. Wo schaltet Der?
> 
> sieht schon geil!



Steht leider nicht viel dabei

Hier der Link dazu

link me

Noch was dazu gefunden


----------



## BOOZE (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (21. Juni 2013)

puuuh - eigentlich steh ich ja total auf carbon
aber das teil is ja mal 10mal cooler als der plaste bomber ...


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2013)

also das Carbonteil ist ja ganz cool, aber ich finde es ist einfach nicht zu ende gedacht. Warum Scheibenbremsen, ist deutlich schwerer und die Scheiben sind IMHO auch nicht ganz ungefährlich für die Kurzen. Dann die Laufräder, wieviel Speichen braucht ein 3 Jähriger denn, auch wider Mehrgewicht ohne Mehrnutzen. Schnellspanner vorne braucht auch kein Kind in dem Alter. Also bei dem Preis kaufe ich lieber das Lil' Shredder oder Tune Bike. Bzw. gleich ein Isla/Kania und tune es bis zum abwinken


----------



## Floh (21. Juni 2013)

vor allem radial eingespeicht??


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2013)

@Floh: gegen radial spricht ja nichts, haben wir bei den Kleinen auch gemacht. Beim 20" HR dann aber nicht mehr auf der Antriebsseite...


----------



## Floh (21. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte immer bei Scheibenbremsen wäre das nicht so schlau.


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2013)

naja bei den Gewichten von den Kleinen macht das wohl nicht so viel aus und es sind ja auch echt viele Speichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (21. Juni 2013)

Das gewicht hält eine radiale speichung mind. Genauso gut. Man sollte das bei antriebs-/discgebremsten rädern vermeiden. Man hat schlicht keinen hebel um das drehmoment zu übertragen. Bei den kids sind die antriebs-/bremskräfte scheinbar nicht so kritisch.


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2013)

@ONE78: die von dem Laufrad aufzunehmenden Bremskräfte sind ja aber schon sehr von Geschwindigkeit und Gewicht abhängig, daher meine Aussage zum Gewicht. Beim Antrieb ist es auch schon etwas anderes ob da ein 3-6 Jähriger oder ein Erwachsener tritt.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Juni 2013)

wenn man das so sieht


----------



## malana (25. Juni 2013)

Hier was neues und nettes für die Kleinen

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/29413


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Juni 2013)

Sehr geil 
weiter so


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Juni 2013)

So, erste Probefahrt ist gemacht. Jetzt fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten









Was haltet ihr von Mini V-Brakes in Verbindung mit V-Brake hebeln? Taugt das was? Die normalen sind fast ein bisschen zu bissig. 

Sehr geil funktioniert übrigens die X0 Grip Shift in 10fach. Kein Vergleich zu dem originalen Shimano Schei$$.


----------



## Mamara (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hab am 16" und und jetzt am Moskito auch nur kurze V-Brakes verbaut. Ich find es optimal, die mit normaler Länge waren unserem auch viel zu giftig. Die TRP CX9 sieht sogar ganz gut aus.


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Juni 2013)

Ja die sind cool, allerdings auch ganz schoen pricey


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

@ LockeTirol und Mamara: Was wiegen die V-Brakes von euch?


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Juni 2013)

Bei mir sind's noch die originalen bremsen. Die wiegen 400g komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juni 2013)

Okay, Danke für die Info.

Wenn ich also lese, dass diese V-Brakes teilweise fast schon zuuu bissig in Kinderhand sind UND dazu noch das Doppelte wiegen, bestätigt das für mich persönlich meine Entscheidung, an das Kinderradl meines Sohnes doch die guten alten Canties (in unsrem Fall: tune Sticky Craze) zu bauen.

Oder wenn schon schwer, dann gleich ne Magura.

Aber jeder hat da wohl andere Vorlieben und vor allem auch nen anderen Einsatzbereich.


----------



## Mamara (30. Juni 2013)

Nur wirste bei ner Magura niemals den Hebel so leichtgängig hin kriegen wie bei ner anständigen V-Brake.


----------



## ALMU (1. Juli 2013)

Mein Sohn kommt mit der Magura besser klar als mit der KCNC die er vorher dran hatte. Er hat kleine Hände und relativ wenig Kraft in den Fingerspitzen.
Man sollte einfach testen was dem Kkind am besten liegt.


----------



## Schibbl (1. Juli 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> So, erste Probefahrt ist gemacht. Jetzt fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten





Sehr schön geworden. Das ist Wasser auf die Mühlen in meinem Kopf. Mein Großer hat das Ramones in schwarz mir Standardaustattung und die Schaltung ist ein Krampf. Er bricht sich beim hochschalten fast die Hände. Und das komplette Rad wiegt auch sehr viel. Bei den Bremsen wollte ich aufgund der Handkräfte auf Scheibe umrüsten. Bei welchen Gewicht bist du rausgekommen?
Ach ja. KeFü ist absolute Pflicht. Selbst die Monorails am Originalaufbau reichen teilweise nicht aus.


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Juli 2013)

Die Kettenführung von Superstar ist schon im Zulauf zusammen mit leichten Schnellspannern.

Gewicht ist aktuell 8,7kg komplett. Vorher waren es ca. 11,5  Viel Gewicht ist allerdings nicht mehr zu holen, der Zwerg will ja unbedingt eine Federgabel. Wenn es irgendwie klappt, baue ich ihm aber noch eine Spinner Luftgabel ein, die spart noch einmal 200 - 300g. Eine XX Kasette würde auch nochmal 150g bringen, 100g vielleicht noch mit anderen Bremsen.


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Ich hab am 16" und und jetzt am Moskito auch nur kurze V-Brakes verbaut. Ich find es optimal, die mit normaler Länge waren unserem auch viel zu giftig. Die TRP CX9 sieht sogar ganz gut aus.



Mamara: Gehen die Mini V-Brakes mit normalen V-Brake Hebeln?


----------



## Mamara (1. Juli 2013)

Ja, die haben ja nur kürzere Hebelarme. Nur rund 20Prozent weniger Hebelkraft treffen da auf max nen Viertel von Nem Erwachsenen an Körpergewicht. Soll heissen was beim 80KG Mann schnell an seine Grenze kommt ist für Kids mehr als ausreichend. Und wesentlich besser dosierbar. Isla hat ja an den kleinen Rädern auch max 90mm lange Arme, aber halt auch eigene Hebel. Ich hab sie noch mit Avid Hebeln mit verstellbarem Druckpunkt montiert um die vordere noch mehr zu entschärfen. Es reicht hinten aber der Zeigefinger für ermüdungsfreie Vollbremsungen.


----------



## Schibbl (2. Juli 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Die Kettenführung von Superstar ist schon im Zulauf zusammen mit leichten Schnellspannern.
> 
> Gewicht ist aktuell 8,7kg komplett. Vorher waren es ca. 11,5  Viel Gewicht ist allerdings nicht mehr zu holen, der Zwerg will ja unbedingt eine Federgabel. Wenn es irgendwie klappt, baue ich ihm aber noch eine Spinner Luftgabel ein, die spart noch einmal 200 - 300g. Eine XX Kasette würde auch nochmal 150g bringen, 100g vielleicht noch mit anderen Bremsen.



Absolut Top! 

Was sind das für Laufräder? Naben? Felgen? Wo hast du diese her? Es ist schwer sinnvolle Felgen für 20 Zoll und 24/20 Loch im Netz zu finden.


----------



## Floh (2. Juli 2013)

@Schibbl: Schau mal in diesen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=640803
Ich bin fündig geworden bei den Alienation Insurgent Felgen. Recht breit, mit 340 Gramm nicht zu schwer und mit 32 Loch erhältlich, was wichtig ist wenn man die Naben schon hat.
Ansonsten hatte ich noch Sun Ringlé Envy Lite (330 Gramm) im Auge, die gibt es aber nur in 36 Loch, oder die Velocity AeroHeat Felgen, die gibt es auch in 24 Loch also z.B. für Rennradnaben.
Guter Anlaufpunkt sind Liegerad-Spezialisten:
http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir bei Kania den kompletten LRS 20" SL gekauft. Ist unschlagbar vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## BOOZE (2. Juli 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bei Kania den kompletten LRS 20" SL gekauft. Ist unschlagbar vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.



Kann es sein, das es den nicht mehr bei denen gibt, oder bin ich mit Blindheit geschlagen?


----------



## ALMU (2. Juli 2013)

Schau mal hier: http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/ZUBEHOeR/KANIABIKE

Herr Fischer ist wirklich super freundlich und kann auch noch Tips geben wenn es mal nicht weiter geht.


----------



## Floh (2. Juli 2013)

Mag ja sein dass ich eine Macke in meiner Rechnung habe, aber ich bekomme mit 25 mm breiten BMX-Felgen, 32 Speichen und Disc-Naben knapp 1440 Gramm hin für einen Laufradsatz?
Felgen 680 Gramm, Naben 355 Gramm plus 115 Gramm, Speichen 220 Gramm, Nippel 70 Gramm.
Finde ich ganz OK dafür dass die Felgen deutlich breiter sind und 50% mehr Speichen.

Mache ich allerdings auch nur weil ich die Naben noch habe und die Felgen günstig aus USA bekomme. Kostet dann 140 Euro wenn ich selbst einspeiche. Ob ich mich das traue weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Juli 2013)

Der Kania LRS wiegt ca. 1170g nachgewogen. Die Felgen anscheinend einzeln je 350g, die naben sind Novatec SL.


----------



## ALMU (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe letzte Woche meine neuen bekommen und das Vorderrad hatte 527g und das Hinterrad 703g inkl. Tesa auf der Felge. Herr Fischer hatte daraufhin das Gewicht von ursprünglich 1170g auf 1200g auf seiner HP geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (2. Juli 2013)

So, Kettenführung ist montiert und statt der Seriengriffe ESI Racer. Die sind dünner. Gestern Abend haben wir die erste richtige Ausfahrt gemacht und es passt schon ganz gut


----------



## ALMU (2. Juli 2013)

Sieht wirklich klasse aus, schade das mein kleiner nicht von dem Cube Design weg möchte.
Was ist das für eine Kettenführung?


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Juli 2013)

Es gibt einige Entscheidungen die trifft der Papa allein Ich selber würde ja auch kein Cube fahren

Die Kettenführung ist von Superstar.


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Juli 2013)

@Mamara

passen die kurzen Arme auch mit den 1,85er Mow Joe? Ich überlege die Tektro RX5 mit 85mm langen bzw. kurzen Armen zu kaufen...


----------



## ONE78 (2. Juli 2013)

Bei Mir passen die mini V auch mit 2.0er big apple.


----------



## Mamara (2. Juli 2013)

Meinste am Bremszug oben oder was sollte nicht passen? Glaub am Cnoc 16" sind auch nur 90mm lange und die fahren die 1,95er und 2,1er Schwalbe. Kannste ja etwa von der Bremssockelschraube messen wo der Zug bei 85mm langen Armen ist(mitte Schraube bis Zug nomal gemessen).


----------



## Lenilein (2. Juli 2013)

Das ist das Rad vom Lenilein ( 5 Jahre ), geändert sind Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau , Sattel, Kurbel incl. Lager. 8,4 Kg


----------



## trifi70 (2. Juli 2013)

Interessant, kaniabikes.de steht drauf... Ist das das alte Modell mit dem etwas hohen Tretlager, oder? Gabs bei ebäh und Hr. Vogel noch, soweit ich weiß. Wobei ebay auch sein Account ist.


----------



## Mamara (2. Juli 2013)

Wie hoch kommen da denn die Knie beim trampeln??? :tilt:


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Kostet dann 140 Euro wenn ich selbst einspeiche. Ob ich mich das traue weiÃ ich noch nicht.



Das wird wahrscheinlich so ne Rechnung wie wir mitm Kinderstockbett:
Statt fÃ¼r 150â¬ gleich ein holzfarbenes Bett zu kaufen, nahmen wir Wahnsinnigen fÃ¼r 100â¬ ein weiÃes (weilÂ´s im Angebot war) und haben dann fÃ¼r 50â¬ Material und 160â¬ Stundenlohn (wenn ich hier mal milde nur den lausigen Stundenlohn meiner Frau ihrem letzten 400â¬-Job heranziehe) das Ding geschliffen und gestrichen.
Macht unterm Strich Ã¼ber 300â¬ fÃ¼rÂ´n lausiges selbergestrichenes Kinderstockbett - und ich sag noch im MÃ¶belladen zu meiner Frau: Guck mal da, diese schicken Luxus-Kinderstockbetten kosten 300â¬, wer gibt denn so viel Geld dafÃ¼r aus!?
 


@ Locke: Sag mal, fahrt ihr immer nur in der Tiefgarage!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











ALMU schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich klasse aus, schade das mein kleiner nicht von dem Cube Design weg mÃ¶chte.


Kann ich verstehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Nicht alle Kinderrad-Hersteller haben schon rausgefunden, dass man an 1 Rahmen 2 oder 3 Farben hÃ¼bsch miteinander kombinieren kann.
Weil wir grad beim Thema sind:
Das Kania vom Lenilein sieht ja mal richtig hÃ¼bsch aus!
Was ist das fÃ¼r ein grÃ¼ner Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (2. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich so ne Rechnung wie wir mitm Kinderstockbett:
> Statt für 150 gleich ein holzfarbenes Bett zu kaufen, nahmen wir Wahnsinnigen für 100 ein weißes (weil´s im Angebot war) und haben dann für 50 Material und 160 Stundenlohn (wenn ich hier mal milde nur den lausigen Stundenlohn meiner Frau ihrem letzten 400-Job heranziehe) das Ding geschliffen und gestrichen.
> Macht unterm Strich über 300 für´n lausiges selbergestrichenes Kinderstockbett - und ich sag noch im Möbelladen zu meiner Frau: Guck mal da, diese schicken Luxus-Kinderstockbetten kosten 300, wer gibt denn so viel Geld dafür aus!?
> 
> ...


Nein, aber der bastelkeller ist dort. Am Wochenende gibt's ein Bild im Gelände


----------



## Lenilein (2. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Interessant, kaniabikes.de steht drauf... Ist das das alte Modell mit dem etwas hohen Tretlager, oder? Gabs bei ebäh und Hr. Vogel noch, soweit ich weiß. Wobei ebay auch sein Account ist.


2012er Version, Tretlager im Vergleich zum Nachfolger etwas höher, Radstand länger.


----------



## Floh (3. Juli 2013)

@LockeTirol: sehr schick, ist das ein kurzes X9 Schaltwerk? Hab ich auch bestellt. Wie viele Zähne vorne sind das? Passt die Bandbreite der Übersetzung nach Deiner Erfahrung?
Ich habe 130er Kurbeln bestellt und ein 34 Zähne KB.

Die Superstar-KeFÜ sieht ja ganz elegant aus, ich wollte allerdings zunächst unten die Bionicon installieren die habe ich noch rumliegen. Ist das Abspringen eher oben oder unten ein Problem?

Mit dem LRS ist das so eine Sache. Natürlich ist der Kania ziemlich optimal. Aber wenn schon Custom dann richtig. Und ich muss sehen dass ich die Kosten so gering wie möglich halte, da spielt meine Arbeitszeit erst mal keine Rolle - macht ja schliesslich Spaß, also buchen wir das unter Freizeit


----------



## trolliver (3. Juli 2013)

Kosten so gering wie möglich.... mat dem was du da alles aufzählst? 

Na ja, eine Kette läuft ab, das tut sie normalerweise am Kettenblatt oben. Unten braucht man eigentlich keine Führung, sondern höchstens einen Kettenspanner, der das Ablaufen auch erschwert.

Zum LRS: trau dich! Ich habe das das erste Mal auch einfach gemacht, damals noch ohne Internetunterstützung, sondern nach schriftlich vorliegender Anleitung. Das Rad gibt es immer noch. Als seeeehr hilfreich hat sich dabei ein spezieller Nippelschrauberbit erwiesen, den ich von Anfang an gehabt habe. Ein ganz normaler Flachschrauberbit, um die Nippel von oben schnell eindrehen zu können, in der Mitte der Schraubspitze jedoch ist ein Stift eingelötet, der verhindert, daß man die Nippel gleich zu fest anzieht. Gibt's im Fahrradhandel - oder sicher im Internet. Ah, hier ist mal ein Bild.

Oliver


----------



## Floh (3. Juli 2013)

Na gut, sollte die Kette drohen abzufallen ist die günstigste Lösung ja angeblich ein festgestellter Umwerfer (und auch fast die leichteste).
Das mit dem LRS werd ich mich wohl trauen, in der Anleitung von Sheldon Brown steht auch dass er einfach bei einem Kreuzschlitz-Bit zwei Flanken abgeschliffen hat und bei einem ähnlichen Werkzeug gelandet ist. Ist bisschen billiger 
Ich werde wohl auch Hilfe von einem Kollegen bekommen dabei.


----------



## trolliver (3. Juli 2013)

Ja, das geht natürlich auch, ebenso einen Flachschrauberbit so abschleifen, daß nur in der Mitte ein Stift überbleibt. Ist halt nicht optimal wegen Haltbarkeit und Gleiteigenschaften. Der von mir gefundene ist viel zu teuer, das gibt's auch günstiger, war nur auf die schnelle rausgesucht, damit du siehst, was ich meine.

Echt? Ein Umwerfer ist leichter als als die teuren CNC-gefrästen Kettenführungen? Dann wäre der Fall für mich klar... ;-))

Oliver


----------



## Mamara (3. Juli 2013)

Gleichmässiges vorspannen geht aber auch ohne Bit sehr einfach. So lange drauf drehen bis nur noch die letzten Gewindegänge aus dem Nippel raus gucken bzw bündig mit der Kante sind und danach immer 1 ganze Umdrehung rund ums ganze Laufrad an allen Nippel weiter machen bis es etwa passt, dann Höhenschläge und zuletzt Seitenschläge raus zentrieren. Das Bit spart dann vielleicht 5Minuten am Laufrad, was für Gewerbliche bestimmt interessant ist, ich hab es bei 1-2Sätzen im Jahr aber noch nie vermisst .


----------



## ALMU (3. Juli 2013)

Jetzt soll Juniors Bike hier auch einen Platz finden.






Gewichtsangaben findet Ihr in meinem Album.

946g kann ich noch raus holen ohne die Gabel zu tauschen aber dann wird es eng


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Juli 2013)

@Banglabagh75

Nein, wir fahren nicht nur in der Tiefgarage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

An Radio Tirol: Respekt und Lob für die süßen und guten Kinderbike(n)-Bilder! Geht ja doch (mit den Außenaufnahmem)  - und sogar besser als bei vielen anderen Bildern/Fotographen, was man so im Internet sieht (z. B. unsere Video-"Fotos" )!



PS: Beim Anblick der Bilder rief mein Kleiner grad: "Der Theo ausm Kindergarten!"


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Juli 2013)

Danke


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Das ist das Rad vom Lenilein ( 5 Jahre ), geändert sind Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau , Sattel, Kurbel incl. Lager. 8,4 Kg



Was ist das für ein Vorbau und was für ein Sattel?


----------



## Lenilein (4. Juli 2013)

Der Kindersattel ist von Tioga ( 240 Gramm ),
Vorbau FUNN RIPPA


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> @LockeTirol: sehr schick, ist das ein kurzes X9 Schaltwerk? Hab ich auch bestellt. Wie viele Zähne vorne sind das? Passt die Bandbreite der Übersetzung nach Deiner Erfahrung?
> Ich habe 130er Kurbeln bestellt und ein 34 Zähne KB.
> 
> Die Superstar-KeFÜ sieht ja ganz elegant aus, ich wollte allerdings zunächst unten die Bionicon installieren die habe ich noch rumliegen. Ist das Abspringen eher oben oder unten ein Problem?
> ...



Ja, das ist ein kurzes X9. KB hat 34 Zähne, Kurbel ebenfalls 130mm. Passt mit 11-36 hinten perfekt. Kefü lieber oben bzw. oben und unten


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Der Kindersattel ist von Tioga ( 240 Gramm ),
> Vorbau FUNN RIPPA



Danke!
Schönes Grün!
Beim Sattel dachte ich, das sei ein Trialbike-Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2013)

super Bilder


----------



## amajo (16. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nur dann hat der nachwuchs spass an der sache.



hi arthur...ich suche für meinen 6-jährigen sohn ein gut aufgebautes mtb. hast du noch einen tipp...evtl. noch eins deiner bikes aus denen deine kinder schon raus gewachsen sind abzugeben? danke dir für eine antwort. gruss aus köln...andi


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2013)

amajo schrieb:


> hi arthur...ich suche für meinen 6-jährigen sohn ein gut aufgebautes mtb. hast du noch einen tipp...evtl. noch eins deiner bikes aus denen deine kinder schon raus gewachsen sind abzugeben? danke dir für eine antwort. gruss aus köln...andi



Andi das Bild ist schon 5-6 Jahre alt.  

die Räder meiner Kinder habe ich immer schnell verkauft bekommen. hab leider nix passendes.


----------



## amajo (17. Oktober 2013)

...danke dir...war mir schon klar...aber hätte ja sein können, dass du noch was schönes im keller hast...danke dir sehr!
gruss andi


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich suche kein Bike, aber Tips für gute 24" Reifen. Sie sollen auch im gröberen Gelände funktionieren, aber eben auch keine 2Ply DH Gummis. Gibt es nicht sowas wie den Larsen, Ardent oder ähnliches in 24"? Sie sollten eben ein gewisses Volumen haben, um sie mit niedrigem Druck fahren zu können (zusätzliche Federung).


----------



## Funbiker1 (17. Oktober 2013)

Rocket Ron und Smart Sam


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Oktober 2013)

Funbiker1 schrieb:


> Rocket Ron und Smart Sam



die gibts in 24 ?


----------



## Funbiker1 (18. Oktober 2013)

Gibts in 24x2,1


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es die dann auch in EVO oder nur Performance?

Ich habe noch einmal gesucht und als Maxxis-Fanboy den Snyper gefunden. Von Specialized gibt es auch einen Reifen, der hat aber eine relativ harte Gummimischung und ist nicht gerade voluminös.

Von Schwalbe gibt es auch den Fat Albert in 24 Zoll. Da finde ich aber keine guten Preise. Allerdings wäre das einer der wenigen Schwalbe-Reifen, die ich kaufen würde. Eine Reifen-Marken-Diskussion will ich aber nicht vom Zaun brechen. Dafür habe ich keine Zeit


----------



## Funbiker1 (18. Oktober 2013)

Performance. Fat Albert als rear gibt es auch noch. Dann gibts noch'n Maxxis, allerdings nur zum runter rollen, weil zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreck Jack (18. Oktober 2013)

Mein Kleiner Fährt Schwalbe Black Jack 24x2.1 aufm Trailbike und aufm Freerider
Kenda Nevegal 24x2.5 Stick E


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Oktober 2013)

Maxl hat eine neue Federgabel bekommen. Spinner Air 20. Wiegt gekürzt 1540g und hat sogar einen Lockout  Zur alten RST Capa 210g gespart. Jetzt kommt noch eine gebrauchte XX Kassette und dann hat das Bike komplett 8,2kg.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Oktober 2013)

Noch ein Tip fÃ¼r alle, die mÃ¶glichst kleine KettenblÃ¤tter fÃ¼r 5-Arm-Kurbeln mit 110er LK suchen. Ich habe beim Rad meiner Tochter ein Ultegra-KB mit 34T verbaut. Kostet ca. 8â¬ und ist super leicht. Weniger als 34T sollte bei 110er LK nicht funktionieren, zumindest nicht mit allen Kurbeln.


----------



## trolliver (25. Oktober 2013)

Danke! Ist das ein Standardpreis oder hast du es gebraucht oder bei Ebay ersteigert erstanden? Wenn Standard, wäre eine Bezugsquelle interessant.


----------



## undetaker (25. Oktober 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Maxl hat eine neue Federgabel bekommen. Spinner Air 20. Wiegt gekürzt 1540g und hat sogar einen Lockout  Zur alten RST Capa 210g gespart. Jetzt kommt noch eine gebrauchte XX Kassette und dann hat das Bike komplett 8,2kg.



...wo bekommt man die Spinner zu kaufen?

Gruß Legi


----------



## trifi70 (25. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Danke! Ist das ein Standardpreis oder hast du es gebraucht oder bei Ebay ersteigert erstanden? Wenn Standard, wäre eine Bezugsquelle interessant.


Ist mit Sicherheit kein Standardpreis. 7,90 aktuelle bei bike-discount. ebay fürn 10er. Jeweils die glossy Version. In schwazz teurer. Ich hatte mir ma schwazze Miche hingelegt, die kosteten im Ausverkauf 10 oder 15. Also 8 ist wirklich ein guter Preis.


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Oktober 2013)

undetaker schrieb:


> ...wo bekommt man die Spinner zu kaufen?
> 
> Gruß Legi



Nirgendwo außer in Taiwan. Hab mir 2 Stck. über einen Fahrradhersteller als Muster organisiert. Allerdings muss ich die noch ein bisschen tunen. Selbst mit geringstem Luftdruck ist sie noch zu hart. Da war die RST Capa besser. Ich denke aber man bekommt das hin. Der Typ von Lil Shredder Bikes hat dazu irgendwo Tuningtips gepostet.


----------



## Roelof (28. Oktober 2013)

was wiegt die denn so??


----------



## Celalemino (28. Oktober 2013)

Salve,

ich habe die gleiche Gabel auch für meine Tochter besorgt.
Bestellt habe ich sie direkt beim Europa Service von Spinner.
Einfach ne Mail an Lukasz [email protected].
Hat, nach dem die Gabel durch den Zoll war, 1Woche gedauert und mit Verstand 63Euro gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (28. Oktober 2013)

Könntest du mal was zur Performance sagen?


----------



## Celalemino (28. Oktober 2013)

Leider noch nicht, da sie noch nicht verbaut ist. 
So aus dem Stand teile ich die Meinung von LockeTirol, dass sie zu hart ist und das Ansprechverhalten zu wünschen übrig läst. Ich habe sie aber noch nicht zerlegen können (keine Zeit), um mal zu schauen was das problem ist.


----------



## johnparka (28. Oktober 2013)

Celalemino schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> ich habe die gleiche Gabel auch für meine Tochter besorgt.
> Bestellt habe ich sie direkt beim Europa Service von Spinner.
> ...



danke für den Tip. Ich habe den mal angeschrieben.... (In meinem schlechtesten Englisch ever )


----------



## undetaker (28. Oktober 2013)

...was ist denn mit Sammelbestellung?
Ich hätte wohl auch interesse!

Gruss Legi


----------



## johnparka (28. Oktober 2013)

Lukasz hat sich gemeldet. Preis liegt bei 54,12 Euro zzgl. 22,14 Euro Versand (europaweit). Rentiert sich da eine Sammelbestellung? Wieviele Interessenten gäbe es denn?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Oktober 2013)

also ich hätte auch interesse wenn mir einer gleich noch sagen kann was ich machen muß das die gabel gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd sie mir gerne mal anschauen, um das Teil brauchbar zu machen. Habe aber kein Interesse daran, meinem Zwerg so eine Gabel zu verbauen. Meine Starrgabel wiegt weniger als ein drittel davon!


----------



## LockeTirol (29. Oktober 2013)

ist weg...


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2013)

Wollte auch mal das Rad meiner LÃ¼tten zeigen. Basis war ein Specialized Hot Rock 24. Die Geo ist klasse (niedrige ÃberstandshÃ¶he, sehr aktiv....eben Ã¤hnlich Stumpi).
Ziel war es nicht, den ultimativen Leichtbau zu betreiben, sondern ein Rad aufzubauen, was akzeptabel bergauf aber vor allem gut bergab geht. eben ein Trail-Bike fÃ¼r Kids. Meine Tochter ist 6,5 Jahre alt, jedoch relativ groÃ. Das 24er passt daher ganz gut. Insgesamt fahren meine Kids aber schon sehr frÃ¼h auf der nÃ¤chsten GrÃ¶Ãe, weil es einfach schneller macht.

GeÃ¤ndert wurde:

- LaufrÃ¤der (vom Dirtbike, sehr schwer aber einigermaÃen erschwinglich und unkaputtbar) mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme und Bremsflanke, Shimano Naben...gebraucht fÃ¼r ca. 60â¬
- Lenker von Funn (ca. 156g), gab es fÃ¼r unter 10â¬ bei CRC
- Vorbau...ca. 20â¬
- Kurbel von Funn (110er Lochkreis, 140er Kurbelarme)... <20â¬ bei CRC
- Ultegra Kettenblatt (34T)...ca. 9â¬
- Magura Julie....(kompletter Satz und neue BelÃ¤ge) ...ca. 70â¬
- 185er Avid Bremsscheibe (hatte ich noch)...160er waren partout nicht passend zu kriegen
- Suntour Epicon...ca. 40â¬ + Material fÃ¼r Service
- Bremsgriff f. HR-Bremse ...10â¬
- X.9 (Kassette, Umwerfer, Trigger, Schaltwerk)...50â¬
- Avid Digit fÃ¼r HR (hatte ich noch)
- neue BremsbelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r HR

Und dies und dat...Inklusive gebaruchtem Hot Rock 24 als Basis hat das Rad also um die 420â¬ gekostet, hat eine Gabel, die auch bei <30kg funktioniert, eine Bremse die nicht zu bissig ist aber wenig Kraft kostet. DemnÃ¤chst gibt es noch neue Reifen.

Das Gewicht dÃ¼rfte bei ca. 10kg liegen....wie gesagt, kein Leichtgewicht aber robust und funktional.


----------



## Ann (10. November 2013)

gefällt mir sehr gut und 10 kg für ein 24er ist doch vollkommen ok, vor allem mit federgabel!


----------



## bundymen (10. November 2013)

Ausser der Glocke ein sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2013)

Das sieht die Besitzerin ganz anders


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. November 2013)

schönes Speci aber warum so langen Vorbau ein kürzerer würde dem Rad noch gut stehen und auch die Lenkung verbessern mM nur


----------



## trolliver (10. November 2013)

Die Glocke war mir auch aufgefallen, doch als ich gelesen hab' "... meiner Lütten.." - alles klar! 

Steht uns auch noch bevor...


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2013)

Das ist nur ein 50er Vorbau. Mag auf dem Bild täuschen. Oder hältst Du 50 mm für zu lang?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. November 2013)

50mm? oO dann täuscht das auf dem Bild )
kam mir vor wie 80mm dann hab ich nichts gesagt )

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (10. November 2013)

Sehr schönes Hotrock.
Wieviel Federweg hat denn die Gabel und ist es eine 26 Zoll?
Wurden Vorbau + Lenker aus optischen oder Gewichtsgründen getauscht (dachte die von Spezi sind auch Alu)?


----------



## hasardeur (11. November 2013)

Die Gabel hat max. 140 mm und ist auf 100 mm getravelt. Das geht bei Suntour ja super einfach. Und ja, es ist eine 26" Gabel. Die Front kommt in dieser Kombi nicht zu sehr hoch und der Lenkwinkel wird schÃ¶n flach. Das gibt Sicherheit bergab.
Vorbau und Lenker wurden aus GewichtsgrÃ¼nden getauscht. Der orig. Lenker wog nackt Ã¼ber ein Pfund. Den Vorbau habe ich dann nicht mehr gewogen. Allein durch diesen Tausch wurden aber locker 400g gespart (Kosten 30â¬).
Die Kurbel (orig. 3-fach) wurde auch aus GewichtsgrÃ¼nden getauscht, vielmehr jedoch, weil 3-fach vorn viel zu kompliziert fÃ¼r kleine Kinder ist. Mit 11-32 x 34T schafft meine Tochter auch (fast) jeden Berg (den sie will).

Bei der Liste hatte ich Ã¼brigens noch ein neues Steuerlager (gedichtet) vergessen. Damit sind es dann doch mind. 450â¬ in Summe....aber mMn noch immer sehr gÃ¼nstig...


----------



## Waldschratt (11. November 2013)

Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse zur Spinner Gabel 20" ??
Hat jemand schon die Funktion verbessern können?

Ich bin auch sehr daran interessiert.


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2013)

+1


----------



## Powermacwuschel (13. November 2013)

Hallo. Bei meinem Lütten seinem Hotrock 16 Zoll ist der Rücktritt defekt. (dreht durch) Hat wer von euch schraubern noch ne alte hinterradnabe rumzuliegen welche ich umbauen könnte?


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2013)

Geh doch zum S Händler, vielleicht gibts ein neues Hinterrad.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. November 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


>




PS:
mein Kleiner *hust* fährt mit 13 Jahren schon MTB Rahmen in Gr. M.


----------



## Powermacwuschel (13. November 2013)

Typische Austauschmentalität. Da wird nix repariert nein ab zum Händler neu kaufen. Für solch eine Antwort brauche ich denke nicht das Forum anstrengen.


----------



## lekanteto (13. November 2013)

Powermacwuschel schrieb:


> Bei meinem Lütten seinem Hotrock 16 Zoll ist der Rücktritt defekt. (dreht durch)


Ich würde die Nabe mal aufmachen und reinigen. Vielleicht ist da nur was festgegammelt.
Die Naben bekommt man auch als Laie zerlegt und wieder zusammen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2013)

Powermacwuschel schrieb:


> Typische Austauschmentalität. Da wird nix repariert nein ab zum Händler neu kaufen. Für solch eine Antwort brauche ich denke nicht das Forum anstrengen.



Ich wollte freundlich auf eine etwaige Hilfe durch die meistens sehr kulanten Speci Händler hinweisen. Aber du mußt einen ja gleich dumm anmachen.
Bau dir doch eine Holznabe aus kontrolliertem Bio-Anbau ins hintere Laufrad, dann kannst du es auch noch verheizen oder bunt bemalen und als Kerzenständer benutzen, wenn es mal hin ist.


----------



## Powermacwuschel (13. November 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich wollte freundlich auf eine etwaige Hilfe durch die meistens sehr kulanten Speci Händler hinweisen. Aber du mußt einen ja gleich dumm anmachen.
> Bau dir doch eine Holznabe aus kontrolliertem Bio-Anbau ins hintere Laufrad, dann kannst du es auch noch verheizen oder bunt bemalen und als Kerzenständer benutzen, wenn es mal hin ist.




Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich für die geh doch in den Laden und kauf neu Antwort nicht das Forum anstrengen will. Wenn sie sich damit auf den Schlips getreten fühlen kann ich das leider nicht ändern.


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2013)

Es ging nicht um neu kaufen, sondern um die gute Kulanz bei S, die dir vielleicht ein neues Hinterrad beschert hätte.


----------



## Roelof (13. November 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich würde die Nabe mal aufmachen und reinigen. Vielleicht ist da nur was festgegammelt.
> Die Naben bekommt man auch als Laie zerlegt und wieder zusammen ;-)



WD40 machts wieder gut. oder Duct Tape, wenn es sich nicht mehr bewegen soll....


----------



## LockeTirol (24. November 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Maxl hat eine neue Federgabel bekommen. Spinner Air 20. Wiegt gekürzt 1540g und hat sogar einen Lockout  Zur alten RST Capa 210g gespart. Jetzt kommt noch eine gebrauchte XX Kassette und dann hat das Bike komplett 8,2kg.



Sind nicht 8,2 sondern 8,28 geworden. Trotzdem, jetzt ist's fertig. Mehr geht nicht.


----------



## BOOZE (24. November 2013)

Saugeil 
Ich liebe das Commencal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. November 2013)

joa sieht gut aus 
das neue Fully von Commencal sieht auch verdammt lecker aus http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/data/1069/medium/commencal-supreme-20-2014.jpg
oder das in 24 Zoll
http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/data/1069/medium/commencal-supreme-24.jpg


----------



## Waldschratt (27. November 2013)

Hier mal das Hotrock 20 meiner Tochter:





Getauscht wurden:
Räder: (Novatec Superlight Naben + Sun Rhyno lite Felgen)
Kassette: SRAM PG980 9-fach 11-32
Kette: SRAM 
Schaltung: (XO Shifter und X7 Schlaltung)
Bremsen: Elixir 1 und Juicy Carbon
Lenker: Specialized Enduro
Vorbau: Restbestand
Sattel: Odyssey Jr.
Sattelstütze: Restbestand

Rechnerisch hat die Kiste 2 kg abgespeckt. Sobald ich ne neue Waage habe wird gewogen.


----------



## Floh (27. November 2013)

Scheibenbremsen, sehr cool. Das Pink voll durchgezogen, nur das Rot der Naben beisst ein bisschen (Novatec gibt´s doch auch in weiß??).

Ist die Kurbel halbwegs leicht oder auch so eine 1kg-Bombe? Da und an den Pedalen wäre evtl. noch Potential würde aber nochmal so 80-100 Euro kosten. Ist die Frage ob das die 500 Gramm Einsparung wert ist.

Sattel hast Du schon den leichtesten den ich kenne, Stütze habe ich am Cube gegenüber der Scape-Stütze über 100 Gramm eingespart, für gerade mal 12 Euro für eine gebrauchte Ritchey WCS.
Als Lenker fahre ich an beiden Kinderbikes einen 100Gramm Carbon-Lenker aus China (Easton-Kopie, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach), kostet ca. 32-35 Euro je nach Wechselkurs und ob der Zoll mitspielt.


----------



## michfisch (27. November 2013)

sehr geile Farbe!
findet meine Tochter auch.

Gruss M


----------



## Dreck Jack (27. November 2013)

Hallo, mein Sohn hat ne Dirt Jumper 1 in seinen Rad und die ist viel zu hart. Er bräuchte eine weichere Feder, für etwa 35 Kg Fahrergewicht.
Hat jemand eine Idee was man da einbauen kann vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Federn.


----------



## undetaker (27. November 2013)

Moin,

Was n das für'n Rad ?

Gruß Legi

Für so leichtgewichtige Fahrer ist wohl Luftfederung am besten!


----------



## Dreck Jack (27. November 2013)

Hi, das ist ein Norco B-Line 24" mit 120 mm Federweg.
Klar ne Luftfedergabel wäre einfacher abzustimmen aber ne ander Feder wesentlich günstiger. Hinten hab ich die 400er Feder gegen eine 250er
getauscht und das ist perfekt. Wenn das jetzt vorne auch so einfach ging wäre doch top. Vielleicht gibt es ja ganz weiche Federn von Suntour oder so.
Gruß Jacky


----------



## Floh (28. November 2013)

Also eine Luftgabel wäre wirklich das Bessere. Allerdings ist eine DJ1 mit Luftfederung auch so hölzern dass sie beim Junior nicht funktionieren wird.
Lieber eine 26er 120 mm Luftgabel gebraucht in der Bucht schießen mit 15 mm Steckachse. Jetzt wo alle Welt nur noch 650B und 29er fahren will gibt´s die günstig.


----------



## Waldschratt (28. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Scheibenbremsen, sehr cool. Das Pink voll durchgezogen, nur das Rot der Naben beisst ein bisschen (Novatec gibt´s doch auch in weiß??).
> 
> Ist die Kurbel halbwegs leicht oder auch so eine 1kg-Bombe? Da und an den Pedalen wäre evtl. noch Potential würde aber nochmal so 80-100 Euro kosten. Ist die Frage ob das die 500 Gramm Einsparung wert ist.
> 
> ...



Das Pink ist original Specialized. Da war auch ein pinker Lenker drauf der allerdings 680 gr. gewogen hat. Der Speci-Enduro Lenker wiegt nur 235 gr.
Die Novatec - Naben gab es günstig im Set, aber nur in rot. Die Kurbel bau ich im Winter mal raus und prüfe die Gewichte. 
Als nächstes soll die Gabel raus und eine Spinner Air rein. Auch die Reifen / Schläuche werden noch getauscht.


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2013)

@Dreck Jack: Dirt Gabeln sollen hart sein und nur bei groben Sachen aufmachen. Selbst mit weicherer Feder wirst Du mit der Dämpfung kaum Spass haben. Meine Sohnemann wiegt naggisch 33 kg. Selbst eine Pike 454 (Dual Air, U-Turn) ist da noch sauhart...von Komfort und sensiblem Ansprechverhalten weit entfernt. Ein günstiger Tip wäre eine Epicon. Die kannst Du von 100 bis 140 mm traveln und es gibt sie gebraucht echt günstig. Wenn Du aber auf 20 mm Steckachse bleiben willst/musst, würde ich nach einer alten Pike ausschau halten. Mit o.g. Abstrichen und für den Park ist die auch mit 35kg Fahrer OK. Alternative wäre eine Sektor Air (Solo Air). Eine Feder für Fahrer in der Gewichtsklasse kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreck Jack (28. November 2013)

O.K. vielen Dank, dann werd ich wohl nach ner neuen Gabel schauen.
Oder wenn man die Feder nicht an das Fahrergewicht anpassen kann werden wir das Fahrergewicht an die Feder anpassen


----------



## Floh (28. November 2013)

Meine Frau fuhr früher eine Marzocchi Bomber mit 100 mm FW. selbst bei ihrem Gewicht (55kg) war die Luftgabel sauschwer abzustimmen. Es war immer entweder "sackt zusammen" oder "ist zu hart". Anscheinend benötigen die Dichtungen einen Mindestdruck um zu halten.


----------



## Roelof (28. November 2013)

@Floh ich will jetzt nicht klug*******n aber ich glaub du meinst 105mm...


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2013)

Dreck Jack schrieb:


> O.K. vielen Dank, dann werd ich wohl nach ner neuen Gabel schauen.
> Oder wenn man die Feder nicht an das Fahrergewicht anpassen kann werden wir das Fahrergewicht an die Feder anpassen



Das ist auch mein Konzept, nur ist die Stopfmast von Kindern in D verboten und in die Muckibude kriege ich meinen Sprössling auch nicht. Also werden wir wohl noch so 2 Jahre warten müssen, bis die Gabel richtig arbeitet. Ich fürchte nur, dass dann ein größeres Bike mit mehr Federweg und vor allem ein Fully haben will.

Hier ein Bild vom aktuellen Bike meines Sohnemanns:


----------



## wintermute (28. November 2013)

Ich hab im Bike (24" Kona Stinky JR) fuer meinen Grossen eine Manitou R7 (100 mm) eingebaut.
Sie kommt mir auf jeden fall schon mal sensibler vor als die Spinner Grind an seinem 20" bike.
Aber ich habe wirklich minimal wenig Luft reingepumpt. Es ist also trotzdem noch ein Glücksspiel. Das Dämpferöl habe ich auch gegen duennfluessigeres ausgetauscht.
Ob sie gut funktioniert werde ich ab weihnachten sehen... 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Waldschratt (29. November 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> Ich hab im Bike (24" Kona Stinky JR) fuer meinen Grossen eine Manitou R7 (100 mm) eingebaut.
> Sie kommt mir auf jeden fall schon mal sensibler vor als die Spinner Grind an seinem 20" bike.
> Aber ich habe wirklich minimal wenig Luft reingepumpt. Es ist also trotzdem noch ein Glücksspiel. Das Dämpferöl habe ich auch gegen duennfluessigeres ausgetauscht.
> Ob sie gut funktioniert werde ich ab weihnachten sehen...
> ...



Das ist auch mein nächstes Projekt. 
Habe auch ein Stinky JR mit einer Manitou R7 für meine Tochter kombiniert.
Da freu ich mich auf den Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## wintermute (29. November 2013)

Hoi Waldschratt,

siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=653271



In kuerze kommt ein Update
(bin schon fast fertig)

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## mäxx__ (29. November 2013)

steht aktuell im Bikemarkt
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/282386-scott-racing-junior-team-issue-24


----------



## svenundjenny (29. November 2013)

Mäxx, die fehlenden Zähne auf den Kettenblättern sind doch geil - immerhin sind die meisten hier auf der Suche nach der Suche nach überflüssigen Grämmchen ... Ich würd´s als Feature anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Dezember 2013)

hi leute, vieleicht kann mir hier einer helfen da ich mir ziemlich unsicher bin...
ich such für meinen junior ellbogen schoner.
er is jetzt 7 jahre alt und eher schmal und groß. hab ich ein par tips welche modelle
passen könnten?
wenn ich z.b. diese hier http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/pr...TkMAVQ&_cid=21_1_-1_9_317_291771_17370693486_
anschaue heist es zwar kids schoner aber bei den größen steht dann einfach S
ist das dann S für erwachsene oder S für kinder?


----------



## hasardeur (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass da nur Anprobe funktioniert. Also entweder bestellst Du eine Auswahl und schickst alle nicht passenden Schoner zurück oder Du gehst gleich in den Laden. Mein Sohnemann ist fast 10, auch eher lang und schmal und selbst XS-Schoner halten nicht ohne Tape.
Eine Alternative sind Skate-Schoner. Die gibt es auch in ganz kleinen Größen. Echte Bike-Schoner für Kids sind eher rar gesät, weil Markt zu klein.

Ach ja, S ist bestimmt zu groß.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht gibt es was von Fox im MX Bereich ? Die haben eine komplette Kinderpalette.


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Dezember 2013)

gute idee muß ich mal schauen 

danke für den input


----------



## hasardeur (9. Dezember 2013)

MX ist eine gute Idee, O'Neal, EVS, Alpinestars und Answer haben da auch was im Programm.

Ganz gut hat mir das hier gefallen. Nicht ganz billig, aber was nutzt ein Protektor für den halben Preis, wenn er nicht schützt, weil er nicht passt.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2013)

Hier was von Fox: 

http://www.foxracing.de/fox-pw-titan-elbow-10-blk-sil-gr-s-m.html

http://www.foxracing.de/fox-pw1-elbow-guard-10-blk-silver-m-l.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Dezember 2013)

hey super... die wären glaub ich optimal als ergänzung zu seiner veste...
die veste hatte hartschalen an den ellbogen aber die waren so garnicht da wo sie hin gehörten


----------



## Biebertaler (16. Dezember 2013)

Seit dem Wochenende ist nun auch das Cube vom Kleinsten fertig.


----------



## ONE78 (17. Dezember 2013)

gute bremsenwahl, aber die anzahl der speichen würde ich halbieren.


----------



## Floh (17. Dezember 2013)

GENAU:




Zusammen mit 20 roten und 20 blauen Alunippeln (oder 40 einfarbigen) für je 5 Euro aus der Bucht ergibt sich ein echter optischer Leckerbissen!
Schon beim 16" Rad sparen 2x14 Speichen 120 Gramm. Du müsstest mit 2x16 in der Länge locker auf 200 Gramm kommen. Und das ist rotierende Masse...


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2013)

Was ist das für eine Plastik-Wurst auf der Kette ?


----------



## BOOZE (17. Dezember 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Plastik-Wurst auf der Kette ?



Schau mal hier
Chainrunner und ist eine Art Kettenschutz


----------



## BOOZE (17. Dezember 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Schon beim 16" Rad sparen 2x14 Speichen 120 Gramm. Du müsstest mit 2x16 in der Länge locker auf 200 Gramm kommen. Und das ist rotierende Masse...



Also Sapim sagt was anderes, wo kommen bei dir diese unglaublichen Gewichte her?
20" Speichen 



> Die Sapim Laser Speiche ist durch ihren verjüngten Mittelteil eine sehr leichte Speiche, welche durch die hohe spezifische Zugfestigkeit im Mittelteil auch den hohen Belastungen in Erwachsenenrädern standhält. Die Speichen zeichnen sich durch hohe Elastizität und damit gute Dämpfungseigenschaften aus.
> 
> 
> Technische Daten:
> ...


----------



## Floh (17. Dezember 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Plastik-Wurst auf der Kette ?



Genau genommen ist es ein Wellrohr wo man normalerweise Kabel drin versteckt damit sie nicht durchscheuern. Wiegt nix und funktioniert erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Floh (17. Dezember 2013)

@BOOZE: Das habe ich gemessen, an den Speichen die ich aus den Rädern entfernt hatte. War allerdings inklusive der originalen Nippel (nicht aus Alu, konnte nicht erkennen ob Messing oder Stahl).
Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass das der originale Laufradsatz ist, mit nicht konifizierten Speichen und auch keinen Alunippeln. Und Du vergleichst das hier mit Sapim Laser


----------



## BOOZE (17. Dezember 2013)

Manche Speichen, scheinen sich so zu verhalten, wie diese Suntour Kinderkurbel mit dem Bleizusatz.

Ich habe bei meinen was anders gewogen, mit den Messingnippeln, mit Alunippeln war das ganze ganze 10gr. leichter. 
Es sind std. speichen keine konifizierten.
Aber wurscht, ich will hier nicht auf kleinigkeiten rumreiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde es passt. Deine 16 Speichen sind 90 Gramm. Meine 28 Speichen müssten wenn sie so viel wie Deine wiegen würden 158 Gramm gewesen sein, waren aber nur 120 Gramm.
Die Gewichtsersparnis bezog sich auf 2 20 Zoll Räder aus denen man insgesamt 32 Speichen entfernt die ja länge sein müssen als die von meinem 16 Zoll. Vielleicht hatte ich mich da unklar ausgedrückt.


----------



## Roelof (17. Dezember 2013)

@Biebertaler: verratest du uns wo die Waage stehen bleibt? Meine bessere Hälfte meint 9kg, ich schätze etwas drunter...


----------



## trolliver (18. Dezember 2013)

Okay, Rätsel raten.  Ich meine, drüber.


----------



## Biebertaler (18. Dezember 2013)

@Roelof
Aktuell wie abgebildet 9,7 KG, jedoch ist da noch hier und da unnötiger Balast am Rad montiert. Wenn ich den Ständer, Flaschenhalter, die orig. Barends abziehe könnte ich bei ca. 9 KG liegen. Sattelstütze könnte ich auch noch etwas kürzen und ein leichteren Sattel montieren. Der zieht das Ganze auch etwas runter.........mit den halbieren der Speichen hab ich auch schon überlegt.
Hatte eigentlich auch gedacht das es etwas leichter ist, war selbst etwas überrascht.


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Januar 2014)

Gud`n,
mal eine Frage, lohnt es sich ein Scott Nitrous 20" zu holen ?
kommt man von den 13 Kilo irgendwie runter, oder sollte man von Fullys ganz die Finger lassen im 20" Bereich ? 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## APBAP (13. Januar 2014)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> oder sollte man von Fullys ganz die Finger lassen im 20" Bereich ?


Propain FrechDax schaut mal vernünftig aus.


----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2014)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n,
> mal eine Frage, lohnt es sich ein Scott Nitrous 20" zu holen ?
> kommt man von den 13 Kilo irgendwie runter, oder sollte man von Fullys ganz die Finger lassen im 20" Bereich ?
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Mangels vernünftig funktionierender Federgabel würd ich mal die Finger davon lassen...

Was ist denn ein akzeptables Gewicht für dich?


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Januar 2014)

ich habe noch keine Erfahrungswerte gesammelt ?
Tochter ist erst 3 Jahre, hätte nur ein Scott für 100€ bekommen können und da hätte ich auch genug Zeit gehabt da was zu basteln.
denke mal so 10 kilo ?
weniger wären natürlich schön 
da wir ne Wohnung in Willingen nach Lust und Laune beziehen können, würde das Rad schon eher Abfahrtsorientiert aufgebaut werden und auch wahrscheinlich nur dort gefahren werden ?!


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Januar 2014)

Mein Sohn bekommt als nächstes auch ein Fully, allerdings in 24". Bin der Meinung dass Kids mit 4 oder 5 mit einem guten leichten hardtail mit federgabel besser bedient sind. Ein hardtail bekommt man ziemlich easy auf 7,5 bis 8,5 Kilo. Oder man kauft als zweitrad so ein propain. Wenn man das denn bezahlen kann und will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2014)

Wie sag ich das jetzt vorsichtig; was du suchst ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Das scott abfahrtsorientiert auf um die 10 kg zu bekommen halte ich für gewagt. Eigentlich will man an dem Rad alles austauschen. Was übrig bleibt ist ein Rahmen mit massivem Übergewicht und unausgewogenem Ansprechverhalten. Ich empfehle dir ein leichtes hardtail mit Federgabel - wenn das schon sein muss... schau dir ein paar der Aufbau threads an, die ublichen verdächtigen die hier immer wieder empfohlen werden sind cube kania isla frog und ev auch einen blick auf pepper werfen.


----------



## client (13. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand die aktuellen Specialized- 20"- Reifen gewogen? Sind die 20" -Schwalbe nicht um ein einiges leichter?


----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2014)

Wie kommen wir von einem Scott Bike auf speci- und schwalbe reifen?? 

Lieber Client, was genau willst du denn wissen? Schalbe hat leichtere und schwere Mäntel im programm und ich glaub kaum jemand hier hat specialized reifen um sie zu wiegen. Da dich der vergleich zwischen 2 spezifischen Reifen zu interessieren scheint, überspring bitte keinen Gedankenschritt und lass uns teilhaben.  bzw. Wenn du einen zu hause hast und vergleichen willst wäre dein messwert auch nett...


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Januar 2014)

Danke, war eh nur ne Spinnerei, wer weiss ob sie überhaupt Fahrrad fahren möchte ?!


----------



## michfisch (14. Januar 2014)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Danke, war eh nur ne Spinnerei, wer weiss ob sie überhaupt Fahrrad fahren möchte ?!


Wie denn, wer weiss ob sie überhaupt fahren will!
Und dann willst du umbauen auf Downhill? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Probiers doch erst mal auf der Straße!
so long
M


----------



## Roelof (14. Januar 2014)

Dann aber definitiv mit was normalem anfangen und langsam auf was freakiges wechseln, wenn sie Talent und Konsequenz zeigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (14. Januar 2014)

Gibt aber auch die gegenteilige Ansicht. Und was heißt hier freakig??? Vernünftig.... 

Oliver


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Januar 2014)

Puky Dreirad Downhill fährt sie ja schon 
und fürn Hunni hät ich das mitgenommen, auf Scheibenbremse umgebaut und mal ihren Cousin mit nach Willingen genommen?!


----------



## michfisch (14. Januar 2014)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Puky Dreirad Downhill fährt sie ja schon
> und fürn Hunni hät ich das mitgenommen, auf Scheibenbremse umgebaut und mal ihren Cousin mit nach Willingen genommen?!


Puky Downhill Dreirad??? willste uns veräppeln? Mach ma ein Foto.
sorry, kann gerade nicht folgen, passt irgendwie alles nicht richtig zusammen


----------



## APBAP (14. Januar 2014)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Oder man kauft als zweitrad so ein propain. Wenn man das denn bezahlen kann und will.


Wenn ich in der Nähe eines Bikeparks wohnen würde, würde ich das nötige Kleingeld schon zusammenkratzen. Commencal macht übrigens auch Fullys in 20".


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Januar 2014)

kein Puky Downhill Dreirad, sondern nur mit nem normalen Puky Dreirad, den Grashügel runter 

bin am überlegen, ich könnte monatlich was sparen und in 3 Jahren reichts dann auch fürn Little Shredder FrechDax, oder so ein Commencal


----------



## Cyborg (14. Januar 2014)

Der Markt der Kinderräder hat sich in den letzten Jahren positiv entwickelt, leichte HTs, tolle Fullys.


----------



## nasenmann (14. Januar 2014)

das stimmt...

ich suche eine kurze kurbel, für ein 24", 32/34er Blatt und ein Bashguard sollte hin. 
Ausserdem sollte sie hübsch, leicht, freilig günstig und lieferbar sein


----------



## client (14. Januar 2014)

Das Rad macht einen ordentlich Eindruck und wenn man selbst alles einstellt, einfettet und ölt, dann flutschen die Bremse, die Schaltung und auch die Federgabel sehr leicht und ordentlich.
Passt noch nicht 100% aber fahren kann er damit schon gut.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Januar 2014)

schick, hat mein kleiner auch ... was hast du gemacht das die federgabel gut geht? die in unserem rad is ziemlich bockig seit es kalt ist


----------



## client (14. Januar 2014)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> schick, hat mein kleiner auch ... was hast du gemacht das die federgabel gut geht? die in unserem rad is ziemlich bockig seit es kalt ist


Das Einstellrädchen an der Gabel so eingestellt, dass die Gabel schon leicht anspricht und dann mit einer Spritze das Supergkiss 100K Motorex Federgabelöl von meiner DT SWISS Gabel zwischen Dichtung und Standrohr gespritzt. Seither kann selbst mein Kleiner die Gabel während der Fahrt eintauchen lassen .
Ob es so bleibt, schaun wir mal. Wenn nicht, dann zerlege ich die Gabel und schau mir mal das Innenleben an, auf der Suche nach einem leichten Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Januar 2014)




----------



## hasardeur (14. Januar 2014)

nasenmann schrieb:


> das stimmt...
> 
> ich suche eine kurze kurbel, für ein 24", 32/34er Blatt und ein Bashguard sollte hin.
> Ausserdem sollte sie hübsch, leicht, freilig günstig und lieferbar sein



Definiere mal leicht. Bei 24'' reicht eine 1-fach Kurbel, dann brauchst Du auch keinen Bashguard (Kette liegt ja auf dem KB). Wichtig ist die Kurbellänge. Musst Du mal bei CRC stöbern/aufpassen. Die Funn-Kurbel am Rad meiner Deern hat (inkl. DuraAce Kettenblatt mit 34 Zähnen - weniger geht bei 100er LK nicht) keine 30€ gekostet. Zwar finde ich die Kurbel bei CRC gerade nicht mehr, aber vielleicht gibt es sie ja noch woanders oder etwas vergleichbares. Gewicht mit 145mm Kurbelarmen und dem 34er DuraAce-KB sollte bei deutlich unter 800g liegen. Hier ein Bild:


----------



## michfisch (14. Januar 2014)

Die Kurbel bei CRC ist schon lange aus. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Deleted234438 (14. Januar 2014)

Wer noch eine schwarze Funnkurbel in 140 mm braucht kann sich bei mir per Pn melden.


----------



## nasenmann (15. Januar 2014)

Moin

hat jemand was über die 24" Rigida Ryde X-Star 19 Felgen zu sagen. Sind ja vom Preis und Gewicht im guten Verhältnis?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## hasardeur (15. Januar 2014)

Kannst Du nehmen. Wird Dein Filou nicht klein kriegen. Wenn Du aber Speichen, Nippel, Naben und den Bau dazu rechnest, lohnt es sich auch, nach gebrauchten 24'' Laufrädern Ausschau zu halten (aus Dirt-/Street-Sektor).


----------



## michfisch (15. Januar 2014)

Bei mir im Bikemarkt noch zu haben:
LRS 24" Sun Rims mit Shimano Naben
Carbon Starrgabel 24" "neu",  habe auch noch ne 145mm gekürzte Shimano Kurbel.
und andere Dinge
Gruss Michael


----------



## hasardeur (15. Januar 2014)

Bei 24'' würde ich eine Luftfedergabel empfehlen. Das funzt bei leicht ansprechenden Gabeln (keine Absenkung, nicht so überdämpft) ganz gut. Die Kurbel und der LRS sind spitze, wenn man vorn und hinten Scheibenbremse fahren kann. Für das Geld kann man nichts vergleichbares bauen (LRS).


----------



## nasenmann (15. Januar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...Für das Geld kann man nichts vergleichbares bauen (LRS).



Das stimmt, aber ich brauch für Felgenbremsen...

Bin schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir die Rigida, mit Novatec Super/Xlight oder die Federleicht mit zB Deore aufbau.
Ist wirklich nicht gerade einfach schöne 24" Felgen zu finden, hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2014)

Deine vorgeschlagenen Kombis lassen vermuten, dass Du ein gewisses Preislimit nicht überschreiten möchtest. Ich würde in diesem Fall zu den höherwertigen Felgen greifen. Du hast damit an rotierender Masse gespart (interessant zum Beschleunigen und für die Wendigkeit) und zudem die vermutlich weniger anfällige Nabentechnik (Großserie, konusgelagert), wobei ich gegen moderaten Aufpreis (10-max. 30 Eur) zu (S)LX oder XT greifen würde. Die gibt es aus älteren Serien immer wieder günstig bei ebay oder im Bike Markt und sind etwas leichter und vor allem haltbarer.


----------



## michfisch (15. Januar 2014)

nasenmann schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich brauch für Felgenbremsen...
> 
> Bin schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir die Rigida, mit Novatec Super/Xlight oder die Federleicht mit zB Deore aufbau.
> Ist wirklich nicht gerade einfach schöne 24" Felgen zu finden, hätt ich nicht gedacht.


Kannst du keine Scheibenbremse montieren??


----------



## nasenmann (15. Januar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Deine vorgeschlagenen Kombis lassen vermuten, dass Du ein gewisses Preislimit nicht überschreiten möchtest. Ich würde in diesem Fall zu den höherwertigen Felgen greifen. Du hast damit an rotierender Masse gespart (interessant zum Beschleunigen und für die Wendigkeit) und zudem die vermutlich weniger anfällige Nabentechnik (Großserie, konusgelagert), wobei ich gegen moderaten Aufpreis (10-max. 30 Eur) zu (S)LX oder XT greifen würde. Die gibt es aus älteren Serien immer wieder günstig bei ebay oder im Bike Markt und sind etwas leichter und vor allem haltbarer.



Gewisses Preislimit möcht ich einhalten, muss aber nicht zwingend sein , beim 20" sinds auch am Schluss KinLins mit Superlight Naben geworden .

Ist ein Cube 240er Rahmenset, da geht nix mit Scheibe.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Januar 2014)

Ich fürchte, den Rahmen hast Du schon? Das Übergewicht dieses Monsters wieder auszugleichen, wird richtig teuer.

Falls möglich, vertick das Teil doch wieder. Vom Speci HotRock gibt es eine Scheibenbremsversion.

http://www.bikesnboards.de/specialized-hotrock-24-xc-disc

Alles außer Rahmen und Sattel kannst Du zwar auch vergessen, da ähneln sich die Kinderbikes aber alle (zumindest die großen Marken). Wobei die Tektro-Bremse sicher erst einmal ausreicht.


----------



## nasenmann (15. Januar 2014)

Jo, Rahmen (den find ich nichmal so sehr schwer) und Gabel (die ist aber richtig schwer ) hab ich. Kinder hat die Optik zugesagt (ist fast wie bei meiner Frau).

Gibts die Federleicht Felgen auch wo anders, sind ja von Schürmann?
Hat jemand ein Gewicht für die Rigida Felge? Sollte irgendwo bei 480 rum liegen?

Muss aber noch zuerst zwei Colnagos für den Papa aufbauen


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Januar 2014)

Auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (16. Januar 2014)

Kann was!


----------



## Roelof (16. Januar 2014)

Gibt es da ein paar details dazu?


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Januar 2014)

Kann ich nochmal Posten. Soll aber 3900 kosten


----------



## darkdog (16. Januar 2014)

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bi...ed-edition/specialized-edition-hotrock-24-xtr


----------



## michfisch (17. Januar 2014)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Kann ich nochmal Posten. Soll aber 3900 kosten


Wenn es 3900€ kosten soll, dann lass es! Für das Geld kanste ein super Teil selbst aufbauen.
Was soll denn da den Preis rechfertigen?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2014)

Das Hot Rock meiner Tochter hat gut 1/10 gekostet. Ich will gar nicht drüber nachdenken, was man für knapp 4k auf die Beine stellen könnte.


----------



## Diman (17. Januar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht drüber nachdenken, was man für knapp 4k auf die Beine stellen könnte.


Custom in Titan und mit Lefty.


----------



## Diman (17. Januar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Was soll denn da den Preis rechfertigen?


Credit crunch bei Specialized??? Ich frage mich schon lange warum die "großen" Hersteller keine Rahmen bzw. Rahmensets einzeiln verkaufen, der Rest kann man sowieso in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Roelof (17. Januar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Custom in Titan und mit Lefty.


Custom in Carbon mit Lefty sl


----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Custom in Titan und mit Lefty.



Ja, aber mit massgefertigtem Rahmen....nur schade, dass der dann nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (17. Januar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja, aber mit massgefertigtem Rahmen....nur schade, dass der dann nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr passt.



also ganz so schlimm ist es ja nicht. so ein Kinderrad sollte ja dann doch 2-3 Jahre herhalten.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2014)

das bezog sich auf "massgefertigt".... also optimale statt akzeptabel Maße.


----------



## Waldschratt (20. Januar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Hat jemand die aktuellen Specialized- 20"- Reifen gewogen? Sind die 20" -Schwalbe nicht um ein einiges leichter?


Ja, Specialized Roller 2,1 x 20 wiegen ca. 560 Gramm das Stück.
Rollen gut und bieten großes Volumen, ideal für Starrgabeln.
Verkaufe ich im Bikemarkt.


----------



## fazanatas (21. Januar 2014)

Leichte Sättel:
http://www.boxcomponents.com/products/box-echelon-race-saddles/


----------



## Roelof (21. Januar 2014)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Leichte Sättel:
> http://www.boxcomponents.com/products/box-echelon-race-saddles/



aber nur in 27.2 und 22.2 und ohne Neigungsverstellung


----------



## michfisch (21. Januar 2014)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Leichte Sättel:
> http://www.boxcomponents.com/products/box-echelon-race-saddles/


BMX Schrott, für unser Aufbauten nicht brauchbar!
Gruss M


----------



## fazanatas (22. Januar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> BMX Schrott, für unser Aufbauten nicht brauchbar!
> Gruss M


Zum Tuning von Laufrädern finde ich sie sehr wohl geeignet !!


----------



## michfisch (22. Januar 2014)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Zum Tuning von Laufrädern finde ich sie sehr wohl geeignet !!


über 90% des Themas besteht aus Kinderrädern nicht aus Laufrädern! Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen "Fred für Laufräder" ich bin aus dem Alter raus.


----------



## ONE78 (22. Januar 2014)

Er meint 20" laufräder bzw laufradsätze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehvial (22. Januar 2014)

Ich finde so einigen "BMX-Schrott" perfekt für ein Kinderrad:
- Odyssey Junior-Sattel (oder auch andere)
- Kurbeln ab 115 mm, für alle die, die nicht selber sägen und fräsen wollen
- kleine, leichte Bremsgriffe, dazu passende Bremsen (Mini-V)
- kurze Bremsgummis
- Pivotal-Kombi um den Sattel nochmal ein paar cm runter zu bringen (zudem wiegt da eine 90g Stütze 15€)
- Felgen mit mehr als 13mm Breite und in leicht (wenn auch nicht billig)
- kleine, leichte Pedale mit Grip
- BMX-Race-Lenker für ordentlich Rise (für 16" oder kleiner)
- Gabeln in 20" (wenn auch nur modifiziert nutzbar, da ohne Bremsaufnahme


----------



## Roelof (23. Januar 2014)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Zum Tuning von Laufrädern finde ich sie sehr wohl geeignet !!


Fang mal an eigenes Wissen zu posten, nicht Inhalte aus anderen Foren wiederzugeben.


----------



## michfisch (23. Januar 2014)

grazie!


----------



## hasardeur (23. Januar 2014)

Ruhig Blut!....kein Grund sich anzugiften (oder empfinde ich das gerade falsch?). Man kann doch auch höflich sagen, dass ein Beitrag evtl. am Ziel vorbei geschossen ist. Passiert doch jedem mal.


----------



## scotty33 (31. Januar 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2011-Scott-S...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item1c3bf99392


----------



## nasenmann (3. Februar 2014)

hab da mal eine fräge...

beim 20er hab ich für meine tochter noch drehgriffschalter, beim 24er bin ich am überlegen auf trigger zu gehn.
sinnvoll, wenn ja, welches system für kinder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. Februar 2014)

Trigger machen den Griff schmaler, Drehgriffe sind einfacher zu bedienen. Es ergeben sich dieselben Vor- und Nachteile, wie bei uns Großen. Frag doch mal den/die Fahrer(in), was ihm/ihr besser gefällt. Das sollte es dann werden.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Februar 2014)

vorallem soll sie/er mal damit probe fahren ob es liegt oder nicht


----------



## batistuta (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo, habe meinem Jungen einen gebrauchten Steppenwolf gekauft. Da wir beide gerade erst mit dem MTB Hobby beginnen wäre ich froh über ein paar Tipps, was an diesem Rad verbessert werden kann.
Bezahlt habe ich 150€, der Zustand ist sehr gepflegt.
Ich selber habe mir zum Mitfahren ein gebrauchtes Red Bull vom Roseversand zugelegt, Preis war 290€.


----------



## Roelof (27. Februar 2014)

Was magst du denn ausgeben??


----------



## batistuta (27. Februar 2014)

Da hab ich natürlich noch nicht wirklich drüber nachgedacht. Aber gibt es denn was, das nach eurer Meinung auf jeden Fall geändert werden sollte, da es für Kinder nicht praktisch ist oder schnell kaputt gehen wird.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2014)

batistuta schrieb:


> Da hab ich natürlich noch nicht wirklich drüber nachgedacht. Aber gibt es denn was, das nach eurer Meinung auf jeden Fall geändert werden sollte, da es für Kinder nicht praktisch ist oder schnell kaputt gehen wird.



Ich kann Dir nur Sagen, was ich tauschen würd...die Reifen (Schwalbe Mow Joe z.B.).
Ansonsten sieht man nicht viel. Die Bremsen sehen nicht mehr original aus. Solange sie funktionieren, ist alles gut. Evtl. neue, etwas griffigere Beläge (Jagwire hat gute und günstige).
Bau gern noch den Seitenständer ab, da nur unnötig Gewicht. Das Rad kann man auch ruhig mal auf die Seite legen (tut es unfreiwillig eh oft genug).
Bau diese Katzenaugen ab. Für den Strassenverkehr taugt das Rad eh nicht.

Wenn Du Gewicht reduzieren willst (am Rad), geht das günstig mit Lenker, Sattel und Sattelstütze. Alles andere geht etwas mehr ins Geld. Schlussendlich zählt (für mich), alles was funktioniert, kann dran bleiben. Es liegt so oder so mehr an Dir, als am Rad, ob Dein Filou Spass am Biken entwickelt oder nicht...Stichwort: Anreize schaffen, aber nicht überfordern. Mit einem 20'' oder 24'' Rad wird er es immer und überall schwerer haben, als Du mit 26''. Also habt einfach gemeinsam Spass. Der Rest entwickelt sich.

Und was Dein Rad betrifft, lass maximal die Gabel anständig servicen und fahre. Ist ein nettes Teil für den Anfang.


----------



## Roelof (27. Februar 2014)

Kaputt gehen wird ohne ausreichende Krafteinwirkung ws. gar nix. 

Ich würde als erstes den Ständer abmontieren - der ist sicher blei schwer. Die üblichen Verdächtigen bei Kinderbikes sind: 

*Reifen: *günstig und einfach zu tauschen
*Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze:* etwas komplexer, aber noch mit 2 linken Händen machbar. ist je nach dem was du verbauen willst schon etwas kostspieliger. Schau mal nach gebrauchten WCS-Teilen, F99 Vorbauten, oder von den Vorbesitzern zu kurz gekürzten Leichtbau-Lenkern.
*Pedale:* einfach zu tauschen, Achtung bei der Montage auf das richtige Pedal je Seite! AEST, Dorcus, ev. XLC werden immer wieder genannt, aber da gibt es viel Auswahl. Ein leichtes Kinderpedal sollte nicht mehr als 250g haben.
*Kurbel und Innenlager:* erfahrungsgemäß sitzt hier ordentlich bleihaltiges Zeug. Der Austausch erfordert Spezialwerkzeug und ist für 2 linke Hände nicht mehr empfehlenswert. Je nach Güteklasse der verbauten Teile kann das richtig ins Geld gehen. Such beim Lager nach Token 4-kant (Stahlversion) oder einem gebrauchten Titanlager. Bei den Kurbeln kann ich wenig dazu sagen, außer schau in die einzelnen Threads. Ich verbaue eine gekürzte Carbonkurbel, das ist die andere Seite der Münze und nicht empfehlenswert ohne Spezialwissen zum Thema Faserverbundstoffe. Fertige Kurbeln gibt es auch, Sinz fällt mir aus dem Stehgreif ein, wie gesagt: Einlesen. 
Des Leichtbauers liebstes Tuningteil war immer schon: *Der Laufradsatz*
Gibt es fertig oder selber bauen, von "geht so leicht" bis "wuiuiui", auch hier empfiehlt es sich, einzelne Threads durchzusehen, das ist bereits ausführlich diskutiert worden. kurzfassung: weg von Standart 6- bis 8-fach *Schaltungen*, leichte Rennrad oder MTB 9- oder 10-fach Kassetten mit passendem Schaltwerk und Hebel (man kann ja weniger Gänge fahren) sparen im Zusammenhang mit einer leichten Hinterradnabe (günstig und gern genommen: zB. Novatec superlight, aber auch div. Chin Haur-Marken wie american classic, wenn es feiner sein darf, bieten sich auch Tune, FRM, Heylight, etc. an). Eine leichte Kette (XMC X9sl/X10sl) und leichte *Schnellspanner *runden das Paket ab. 
*Bremsen*: nicht unwichtig, aber oft wenig Beachtung findet die Bremsanlage. Mit leichten Bremsarmen und Hebeln ist es ev. nicht getan. Ich hab am CNOC 16 von Julian einen PowerCord-Zug verbaut. Der rutscht so unsagbar reibungsarm durch die Bowde... Der Listenpreis von - nein ich schreib das jetzt nicht, wer Augen machen möchte, möge googlen - jedenfalls nicht günstig.

Threads, die du dir anschaun kannst:
Aufbauthreads (kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, nicht böse sein, wenn ich jemanden vergessen hab!) von drehvial, michfisch, Y_G, Nimron, Triffi, trolliver, 68-er und natürlich mein eigener, aber naja, wie trolliver schon mal bemerkt hat, das ist mehr eine Machbarkeitsstudie und von vernünftigem Aufbau weit weg. 
dazu noch Radicals Thread mit dem Titel: Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein, Übersicht leichter, kindertauglicher Teile, oder so ähnlich, und der Suche/Verkaufe/Tausche-Thread.

Für den Umbau mach aber bitte auch einen eigenen Thread auf.

Vorsicht - ernst gemeinte Warnung: Früher oder später kann es dir so passieren, dass vom ursrünglichen Bike nur noch Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Sattel übrig bleiben. du wärst nicht der erste...


----------



## Roelof (27. Februar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...Und was Dein Rad betrifft, lass maximal die Gabel anständig servicen und fahre...



sehe ich ähnlich. Marzocchis sind sehr schluckfreudige Gabeln, hab meine sehr gerne gehabt. Da kann man mit einer vernünftigen Ölmischung einiges an Performance heraus holen.  allerdings mögen die anderen einstellbaren Teile (Schaltung, Bremsen, Steuersatz) auch gerne gut eingestellt sein, sonst macht dir das Bike weniger Freude...


----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Vorsicht - ernst gemeinte Warnung: Früher oder später kann es dir so passieren, dass vom ursrünglichen Bike nur noch Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Sattel übrig bleiben. du wärst nicht der erste...



Was, so viel? 
Geh' es vor allem ruhig an. Nicht alle genannten Umbauten sind wirklich nötig (eigentlich ist gar kein Umbau wirklich nötig). Also langsam rantasten und das austauschen, was man günstig erwerben kann oder verschlissen ist. Auch ist für ein Kid nicht alles das wirklich dienlich, was für einen Erwachsenen sinnvoll ist (Stichwort 2- oder 3-fach Kurbel, Federgabel, Scheibenbremsen, Carbon- und Titanteile).

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist es en 20'' Rad. So richtiges Pimpen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach erst ab 24'' (Federgabel, anständige Schaltung, Scheibenbremsen). Bei 20'' gilt noch "weniger ist mehr".


----------



## batistuta (27. Februar 2014)

Okay, danke schon mal für eure Reaktionen. Ich werd jetzt noch schnell meine Knie OP auskurieren und dann werd ich demnächst mal von unseren Ausritten rund um Ahaus (Haaksbergen, Enschede) berichten.

Gruß batistuta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nasenmann (1. März 2014)

Hat jemand einen Tip für einen Sattel für ein Kinderrad. Schön, leicht und günstig wäre ideal


----------



## trifi70 (1. März 2014)

Üblicher Tipp: Odyssey Junior Race, um 185g, 3 verschiedene Designs (Farbakzente), um 30 Eur, im Angebot gabs ihn deutlich günstiger, allerdings kam je nach Anbieter wieder dick Porto drauf.


----------



## hakenschlag (1. März 2014)

den odssey hab ich neulich bei karstadtsport für 2 euro gekauft, schau da mal nach


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. März 2014)

heut mal wieder mit junior  abwärts unterwegs gewesen... wir hatten höllen spass


----------



## trolliver (2. März 2014)

Schick! Und das im Karnevalskostüm, passend zur Jahreszeit!


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2014)

komisch .... kann mich garnicht drann erinnern die null gewählt zu haben


----------



## michfisch (2. März 2014)

Ein wenig bunt in der tristen Landschaft kommt doch gut. Montag ist RM passt doch!


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2014)

Die Kleinen fahren doch voll drauf ab, im gleichen Look mit Papa unterwegs zu sein. Cool.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Kleinen fahren doch voll drauf ab, im gleichen Look mit Papa unterwegs zu sein. Cool.



genau so schauts aus, DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nasenmann (2. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Üblicher Tipp: Odyssey Junior Race, um 185g, 3 verschiedene Designs (Farbakzente), um 30 Eur, im Angebot gabs ihn deutlich günstiger, allerdings kam je nach Anbieter wieder dick Porto drauf.



dankeschön...
die laufräder sind heut auch fertig geworden


----------



## trifi70 (2. März 2014)

Interessantes Speichenmuster. Seh ich zum ersten Mal in dieser Form. Vor allem die farblichen Akzente.


----------



## ONE78 (2. März 2014)

Bisschen viele speichen oder?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Bisschen viele speichen oder?


ne, da fehlen sogar noch 3 Speichen Pro Seite


----------



## nasenmann (2. März 2014)

36, anders geht die drittel-teilung nicht. bei 32 wäre es geviertelt.


----------



## trifi70 (2. März 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> ne, da fehlen sogar noch 3 Speichen Pro Seite


Das täuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das täuscht.


dann schau mal genau hin


----------



## ONE78 (2. März 2014)

Müsste man mit 24st nicht auch nen ähnliches musten hingekommen? So 3x4 pro seite.


----------



## trifi70 (2. März 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> dann schau mal genau hin


Habe ich, deswegen ja. 

Da sind wie gesagt farbliche Akzente drin... siehst Du sie?


----------



## Roelof (2. März 2014)

Hübsch. Ich mag exotische speichenmuster, aber weisse Speichen finde ich grausam zum einspeichen... 

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ONE78 (2. März 2014)

Die find ich ganz gut, leider nicht meine


----------



## michfisch (4. März 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> dann schau mal genau hin


Du musst ja Augenkrebs haben, da fehlt ma gar nix.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. März 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Du musst ja Augenkrebs haben, da fehlt ma gar nix.


hast Recht ich hab was an der Optik habs dann sehr spät bemerkt 
sah aber so aus, als ob da eben Drei Speichen fehlen dabei sind es Schwarze gewesen SORRY


----------



## trifi70 (4. März 2014)

Mach Dir nix draus. Ich musste wie geschrieben auch erst genau hinschauen. Stutzig wurde ich beim Nachrechnen, für welche Lochzahl-Kombi man wohl 6 Speichen weglassen müsste... Hab ich also doch mal gezählt. 

Ich bin sicher kein Verächter von Humor, gerne auch schwarz oder sarkastisch gefärbt. Aber ich empfinde Kommentare wie "Augenkrebs" arg an der Grenze zur Beleidigung. Nicht jeder nimmt es so gelassen und es müsste IMHO nicht sein...


----------



## michfisch (4. März 2014)

Einige von den Usern sollten sich mal ein wenig locker machen, ihr seht das ganze viel zu verbissen.
Wollte hier keinen beleidigen! Nur kann man verschieden Sachen auch tot schreiben


----------



## trifi70 (4. März 2014)

So gesehen: war die Sache doch schon geklärt.  Vor zwei Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugxx (4. März 2014)

Big Air Tyro mit 24" nur leicht abgeändert (Reifen, sitzen, lenken) fürs Grobe in Action. Bilder stammen vom letzten Jahr. Da war er noch 10


----------



## Lenilein (14. März 2014)




----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2014)

Ist doch ein älteres Kania (das mit dem hohen Tretlager), oder? Der Sattel sieht ja witzig kurz aus und die Kurbel ist doch getauscht. Bisschen mehr Text dazu wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## Lenilein (14. März 2014)

Stimmt. Alles korrekt bemerkt. Das "neue" Kania war zum Bedarfszeitpunkt bereits über mehrere Monate leider nicht mehr verfügbar, genauso wenig wie ein nackter Rahmen.
Deshalb hab ich für meine Tochter ein Komplett - bike der " alten " Version gekauft und u.a. die Orginalkurbel gegen die abgebildete und gekürzte cannondale coda aus einem F 900 samt anderem Tretlager und Kefü getauscht. Inzwischen ist auch ein X9 - short cage - Schaltwerk verbaut. 
Der Sattel ist bequemer ond proportional passender als das Orginalteil.


----------



## trolliver (15. März 2014)

Ah ja, die Kurbel kam mir gleich bekannt vor. Liegt bei mir auch noch rum und wartet auf eine Kürzung, allerdings erst, wenn Philipp auf das nächste Rad kommt, dan wird die Länge entschieden. Goldene Kettenblattschrauben habe ich auch schon, ein Muß für Philipp, und wenn Kettenführung, hätte ich auch die genommen.


----------



## Cypres66 (16. März 2014)

Mal ein paar Bilder vom Projektaufbau für meine Tochter. Gewicht ca. 6.8 kg

Basis: Neues Cube 20 Zoll , total entkernt bis auf den Rahmen und Sattel
Innenlager: Titan mit 184 g. Rahmen bzw. Aufnahme geändert und angepasst auf ITA-Standard.  Kurbel Spezial Alu superlight,
Kettenblatt Giro 42 gramm.

Laufräder Spezialanfertigung Aerolaufräder, vorne 16 Speichen, hinten 20 Speichen und Ultraleichten Naben und Sapim Speichen.
Schläuche Schwalbe superlight. Reifen: Schalbe Moe Joe falt. Alles andere ist für die kleinen nichts bzw. zu schwer.

Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR, Kassette XTR Titan, Shifter Shimano XTR

Vorbau: Syntace, Lenker: Race Face 7075 angepasst, Sattelstütze SC Scandium superlight mit Titan Kit
Das mit am umfangreichsten und teuersten war der Umbau des Innenlager.


----------



## ONE78 (16. März 2014)

Wow und Respekt! Echt gute Arbeit.


----------



## Roelof (17. März 2014)

@Cypres66 

Ist ja ein hübscher Würfel geworden...

Hast du ein paar mehr Details zum Laufradsatz (Naben, Felgen, Gewicht) und zur Kurbel?
Warum der Aufwand mit dem ITA-Lager??
Und auch nicht unwichtig - was hat der komplette Umbau mit Rad in Summe gekostet??


----------



## Cypres66 (17. März 2014)

@Roelof 

Die Laufräder hatte ich von Radplan Delta speziell  abgestimmt auf das Körpergewicht und den Einsatzbereich anfertigen lassen. Leichte Aero Felgen aus den USA mit Novotec Naben und leichten Sapim Speichen. Alles war sonst an Felgen angeboten wird ist zu breit und zu schwer und mit Bohrungen für 26 oder 32 Speichen versehen. Die Gewichte habe ich leider im Vergleich nicht mehr vorrätig.

16 Speichen vorne und 20 Speichen hinten sind optimal für Kinder in dieser Gewichtsklasse. Diese benötigen keine 26 oder gar 32 Speichen. Das ist für Kinder Quatsch. Wichtig ist auch eine perfekte Einstellung der Naben.

Superleichte Titan Innenlager Vierkant hatte ich nur im ITA Standard (Rennrad) bekommen. Die Original Stahl Innenlager sind viel zu schwer. DT Innenlager ebenfalls.

Bei der Kurbel war zuerst eine Änderung einer Race-Face Kurbel geplant. Hatte mich jedoch aus Gewichtsgründen dagegen entschieden.

Bei einem Händler wurde dann zusätzlich ein neues Cycletech Moskito für ca. 550,- EUR gekauft da dort eine leichte Alu-Kurbel verbaut ist. Von diesem hatte ich dann die Kurbel abgebaut und verwendet. Das Kettenblatt noch kurz auf ein leichtes Giro getauscht und fertig war die Kurbel. Leicht, filigran, steif und mit richtiger Länge.

Gesamtpreis ca. 2.300,- EUR ohne das zusätzliche Cycletech Moskito.

Momentan baue ich für meine Tochter ein 24`auf. Bilder folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschratt (17. März 2014)

Wer hat - der kann.
Aber mir wäre das etwas zu teuer....


----------



## ONE78 (17. März 2014)

Was willste denn bei den naben einstellen? Die haben doch industrielager und keine konuslager.


----------



## Roelof (17. März 2014)

die Deltas "spacern" die Industrielager. Das soll der Optimierung dienen...
http://www.radplan-delta.de/rennradtechnik/rillenkugellager.html


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2014)

Wegen der Lasco Kurbel hast Du ein komplettes Moskito gekauft?? Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich die für ein 20er sogar etwas zu lang finde, ist die eigentlich nix besonderes und liegt bei mir momentan ungenutzt im Keller rum...

Für diese Geld kann man IMHO anders aufbauen...

roelof: "spacern" heißt "justieren", also die Lager korrekt auf der Achse ausrichten, oder?


----------



## Y_G (17. März 2014)

also bei 2.300,-hätte ich ja was netteres erwartet. Warum nimmt man da dann ein Cube als Basis??? Das Tune 20" wiegt 6,6 kg aber mit Scheibenbremsen... naja jedem das seine. Ich sehe auch nicht wo das ganze Geld steckt außer im wohl teuren LRS und dem Innenlager. Unser 20Beinn large ist nicht deutlich schwerer und kostet deutlich weniger als die Hälfte - onlymy2cents


----------



## Dark Side (17. März 2014)

auch mal neun paar Bilder von dem selfmade bike von meinem Sohn (7jahre) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cypres66 (17. März 2014)

Für die Basis richte ich mich danach was meiner Tochter gefällt. Das Islabike oder ein Cycletech kam nicht in Frage.
Es sollte unbedingt in 2011 der Cuba Rahmen sein.

Auch wenn das Islabike nur die Hälfte oder nur 1/4 kostet, war das nicht akzeptabel. Der Preis beim Umbau spielte überhaupt keine Rolle.  Sonst hätte man ja auch ein von Haus aus leichtes Cycletech nehmen können und dies weiter umbauen. Es ging auch nicht darum ein Bike zu bekommen das nur unwesentlich schwererer ist. Die verbauten Komponenten im Isla oder Cycletech waren mir auch zu minderwertig.

Der Preis summiert sich. Vorbau 110,- EUR, XTR-Kassette, XTR-Schaltwerk usw.. Ich lasse den Umbau immer vom Zweiradmechaniker fertigen.

@trif70
Ja extra wegen der Kurbel wurde das Moskito erworben. Schön für dich, ich hatte keine im Keller und auch keine Bezugsquelle für eine kurze leichte Kurbel. Ob es überhaupt eine Lasco ist, kann ich nicht beantworten. Die Änderung einer Race-Face Kurbel spart kein Gewicht.


----------



## Y_G (17. März 2014)

@Cypres66 ich denke nicht das die Teile an unserem Isla minderwertiger sind als die bei Dir verbauten, wie gesagt jedem das Seine nur kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Mit dem Budget baue ich locker ein 6 kg Rad auf ... ich kann es halt nicht nachvollziehen, nicht das Geld an sich, sondern nur das Ergebnis das bei dem Einsatz raus kommt...


----------



## Cypres66 (17. März 2014)

@yg
Mit dem Cube Rahmen/Gabel ist kein Aufbau mit 6 kg möglich. Dafür ist die Cube Gabel (Stahl) und Alu-Rahmen zu schwer. Mit dem maßangefertigten Sattel der Tochter (nicht auf den Bildern) sind nur knapp 6,6 kg möglich.

Es ging ja nicht darum ein 6 kg Bike zu fertigen, sondern das gewünschte Bike auf das geringstmögliche Gewicht ohne Funktionseinschränkungen zu bringen.

Gewichtseinsparungen sind bei diesem Bike fast nicht mehr möglich. (Eventuell ca. 100 g bei den Bremsen mit Hebeln, ca. 20 g beim Syntace Vorbau, aktuell 94 g und ca. 40 g bei einer anderen als der XTR-Kassette. Ca. 60 g sind beim Steuersatz noch möglich).

Ein wichtiger Aspekt war nicht nur das Gewicht sondern auch die Funktion und Qualität der Anbauteile. Darum auch die XTR-Kassette, XTR Shadow Schaltwerk und XTR Shifter. Das schaltet sich für die Kinder wie Butter und sind in der Funktion nicht zu übertreffen. Eine Umrüstung auf 9-fach war somit klar.

Einen Qualitätsvergleich der Anbauteile lassen wir außen vor. Ein Sram x4 Schaltwerk für ca. 25,- EUR und Comp 3.0 Shifter für 15,- EUR sind billigste Einstiegsware. Gehen auch, aber haben zumindest für mich nichts mit Qualität zu tun.

Selbst die verbauten Griffe liegen unter 10 g, Spanner bei 26 g. Reifen unter den verbauten 20x1,85 waren kein Thema und kamen somit nicht in Frage.

Es wäre noch möglich gewesen einen Carbon-Lenker als Einzelanfertigung anzufertigen. Aber ich wollte gerade bei einem Kinderrad keinen Carbon-Lenker. Und die 90 g Mehrgewicht beim Alu-Lenker kann man dann verschmerzen.


----------



## hasardeur (17. März 2014)

Manchmal hält man besser gewisse Details zurück....aber Toleranz beginnt dort, wo das eigene Verständnis aufhört.


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2014)

Ich glaube nicht ganz, dass er das ernst meint - sondern eher etwas rumtrollen will.
Mal im Ernst wenn für dieses sicher nette Rad 2.300€ ausgegeben wurden, dann wurde er mächtig über den Tisch gezogen.
Sieht eher nach Restekistemix (XTR) und gute Zukaufteile aus. Gutes Rad aber irgendwie siehts aus als ob hier jemand versucht zu trollen und dabei mäßig erfolgreich ist.


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2014)

Die Kalkulation habe ich vorhin durch Zufall bei ebay gefunden. Wer nachrechnen möchte, nur zu. Mich würde noch das Schicksal des Moskito interessieren. Ist das erwerbbar und wenn ja: in welchem Zustand?  Ich komme immer noch nicht drüber weg, dass für DIESE Kurbel ein ganzes Kinderrad gefleddert wurde...


----------



## Mamara (17. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Die Kalkulation habe ich vorhin durch Zufall bei ebay gefunden. Wer nachrechnen möchte, nur zu.



Kalkulation? Ebay?


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-20-Zoll...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder&hash=item3f324c4e07


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2014)

Muhaha. Lustige Masche...


----------



## ONE78 (17. März 2014)

Ich find das Rad super, aber die Story und der preis ist einfach nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cypres66 (17. März 2014)

@trifi70
Der Aufbau des Bikes wurde bereits Anfang 2011 vorgenommen. Das Moskito wurde mit dem Innenlager und Kurbel des Cube versehen und dann über Ebay auch in 2011 für einen günstigen Kurs in die Schweiz verkauft. Leider fand ich diese Kurbel nicht separat. Sonst hätte ich selbstverständlich kein zusätzliches Moskito erworben. Das zerfleddern ließ sich somit leider nicht vermeiden. (Den Aufwand hätte ich auch gerne vermieden).

@Killian 
Gut dass du gläubig bist. Es wurden nur Neuteile vom Händler vor Ort verwendet. Schön dass dein Händler anscheinend gerne umsonst arbeitet oder Teile verschenkt. Mein Händler leider nicht.

Der Aufbaupreis wurde nur bekanntgeben, da Roelof explizit danach gefragt hatte. Hätte ich die Reaktionen geahnt, dann ......


----------



## Y_G (17. März 2014)

achso jetzt verstehe ich das, ist also Werbung für den Verkauf  Na dann viel Glück in der Bucht...



Cypres66 schrieb:


> @yg
> Einen Qualitätsvergleich der Anbauteile lassen wir außen vor. Ein Sram x4 Schaltwerk für ca. 25,- EUR und Comp 3.0 Shifter für 15,- EUR sind billigste Einstiegsware. Gehen auch, aber haben zumindest für mich nichts mit Qualität zu tun.


Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das ich ein X4 an unserem Beinn habe oder? Das Rad wieg etwa 100g mehr als Deins...


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2014)

Ich bin nicht gläubig. Aber ich kann rechnen, Preise vergleichen und selbst schrauben.
zwei von den drei Fähigkeiten scheinen bei 2300€ zu fehlen.
Rad ist cool aber der Preis ist halt absurd, da kann schon anfangen zu zweifeln.
Ne Teileliste mit Preisen wäre schon interessant, als abschreckendes Beispiel.


----------



## Roelof (17. März 2014)

cypres66 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gewichtseinsparungen sind bei diesem Bike fast nicht mehr möglich...



Ich finde trotzdem dass es ein nettes Kinderrad ist. Aber genau an diesem Punkt habe ich einen anderen Blickwinkel. ..


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2014)

Na ... wenn man das Moskito schon wegen der Kurbelgarnitur geschlachtet hat, könnte man auch gleich die Gabel davon nehmen, die ist leicht genug für 6 kg.

Wie auch immer, das hier ist ohnehin reine Werbung für die entsprechende Auktion.


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2014)

Ja, sorry, meine Schuld.


----------



## Ann (17. März 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, das hier ist ohnehin reine Werbung für die entsprechende Auktion.



sehe ich auch so, sonst hätte man ja dieses "super prachtstück" auch schon vorher präsentiert. nettes rad, preis empfinde ich ebenso utopisch, Cypres66 selbst glaube auch, sonst wäre der startpreis doch höher gewesen, oder? und wo da der große vorteil zum isla sein soll, hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden. für den aufbau des 24er würde ich persönlich dann doch den händler wechseln.....was soll denn da das zielgewicht werden?

achja* Cypres66*, erkläre mir doch bitte mal das  





> Laut dem neuen EU-Recht muss dieser Zusatz unter jeder Online-Auktion stehen, ansonsten haftet der Verkäufer ein halbes Jahr für die verkaufte Ware.


 ich such dieses eu-recht schon seit jahren und hab es nie gefunden


----------



## michfisch (18. März 2014)

Der Typ hat einfach ne Meise, so seh ich das! Keine Ahnung ob das alles so stimmig ist.
Ist aber auch egal, wer so viel Knete in ein CUBE steckt der muss nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haben.
Trotzdem schön zu lesen, die Geschichte, wenn es verkauft werden soll, nimmt es aber sowieso keiner!


----------



## KIV (18. März 2014)

Btw: den Laufradsatz verkauft der Herr Fischer von Kaniabikes.eu für 259,- inkl. Schläuche und MowJoes und ein Token-Titaninnenlager kostet 69,-
Für mich sehen alle Preise in der Liste derbe frisiert aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (18. März 2014)

seid doch froh über diesen diskussionsstoff
das lässt die zeit schneller vergehen bis
Roelof`s rahmen fertig ist 

nett finde ich diesen satz in der auktion

"Das Ziel war, ein für Kinder optimales und leichtes Rad 
*ohne Rücksicht auf* Kosten und *Funktion* zu entwerfen 
und aufzubauen"


----------



## fazanatas (18. März 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Der Typ hat einfach ne Meise, so seh ich das! Keine Ahnung ob das alles so stimmig ist.
> Ist aber auch egal, wer so viel Knete in ein CUBE steckt der muss nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haben.
> Trotzdem schön zu lesen, die Geschichte, wenn es verkauft werden soll, nimmt es aber sowieso keiner!





michfisch schrieb:


> Einige von den Usern sollten sich mal ein wenig locker machen, ihr seht das ganze viel zu verbissen.
> Wollte hier keinen beleidigen! Nur kann man verschieden Sachen auch tot schreiben


----------



## tripletschiee (18. März 2014)

So, ich habe auch ein neues Projekt aufgetan: den Nachfolger für das Islabike Beinn 20" für meine größeren Filius: Ein Specialized Hotrock FSR mit 12" Rahemngröße. 
Hier sind mal die ersten Bilder. Sobald es was Neues gibt, werde ich den üblichen Pimp-my-ride-Thread aufmachen.



.

.

.

.




.

.

.

.


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2014)

68-er schrieb:


> "Das Ziel war, ein für Kinder optimales und leichtes Rad
> *ohne Rücksicht auf* Kosten und *Funktion* zu entwerfen
> und aufzubauen"


Unterstrichen wird das Statement durch die Wahl der Schaltkomponenten, welche für ein Kind welches überlicherweise auf 20" unterwegs ist, sicher nicht optimal zu bedienen sind... Dass ich die Kurbel zu lang finde, hatte ich bereits erwähnt?


----------



## trolliver (18. März 2014)

Moin Tripletschee, schickes Rad, schöne Farbe, könnte ferrarirot sein...  Neu gekauft? Und bleibt am Ende mehr als Rahmen und Gabel?

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2014)

Was spricht dafür, die Gabel zu behalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. März 2014)

Ein Kindertraum...allerdings frage ich mich, ob man mit dem Hinterbau, dem Dämpfer und den kurzen Federwegen einen einigermassen sensibel ansprechenden Hinterbau hinkriegt, der dann noch ausreichend antriebsneutral ist und das Gesamtgewicht rechtfertigt. Aber was solls, ein Traum für die Sprößlinge 

Vielleicht noch ein paar Anregungen, wenn es erlaubt ist:

- Die Laufräder würde ich tauschen und auf 1x9 oder 2x9 umbauen
- Da der Rahmen Scheibenbremsen erlaubt, würde ich die auch nutzen. Das Vorurteil wegen der Bissigkeit kann ich nicht bestätigen. Dafür brauchen die Kids weniger Kraft und die Hebel lassen sich besser einstellen.
- Bzgl. Gabel haben wir gute Erfahrungen mit einer Epicon oder Axon gemacht. Gibt es günstig, ist rel. leicht, lässt sich einfach und weit reichend traveln und spricht gut an. Ist dann zwar in 26", mit Disk aber kein Problem.

Ich bin gespannt und freue mich auf das Endergebnis.


----------



## tripletschiee (18. März 2014)

@*trolliver*, *trifi70*
Hab's gebraucht bei Ebay geschossen!
Das gute Stück ist schon ganz ordentlich getuned.
Ist schon mit Thomson Sattelstütze, Tune Würger, Carbon TI Schnellspannern, Titan- und Aluschrauben, Carbon-Lenker, XTR Umwerfer, XT Shadow Schaltwerk, KMC X9 SL Kette, etc. gekommen.
Ein bisl was wird schon noch gehen. Vor allem an der HR-Nabe. Dann fliegt vorerst der Umwerfer vorne raus. Das braucht der Kurze noch nicht. Aber bis er es bekommt habe ich ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## tripletschiee (18. März 2014)

@ *hasardeur*: 
Der Filius will unbedingt ein Fully wie der Papa. Ob der Hinterbau dann gut funktioniert, ist ihm vermutlich eher egal. Aber es ist ein Specialized. Das wird schon gehen. Ansonsten wird so lange experimentiert, bis es geht ...


----------



## Roelof (18. März 2014)

Da schau her, ein Kinderfully! Sowas darf ich meinem Zwerg ja nicht zeigen.


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2014)

Is doch auch vieel zu schwer. 

Wenn der Bikepark um die Ecke ist, sicher prima. Ansonsten: die Kinder fahren am liebsten, was ihnen gefällt. Haben Mädels, da muss vermutlich nie ein Fully her. Wichtiger ist im Moment der Helm im Filly Design. 

Viel Spaß beim Tunen und Biken.


----------



## Dark Side (18. März 2014)

@ tripletschiee....ist das nen 24 Zoll???
Ich suche noch eine Gabel für ein 24 Zoll bike, wollte aber nicht so viel bis garnix ausgeben.....

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Side (18. März 2014)

Achso, da ich mich nicht so gut auskennen hätte ich noch eine Frage....kann man ,in das auf dem gezeigten Bild, einfach eine Gabel mit ahead einbauen???? Mein sohnemann würde sich über einen kürzeren Vorbau freuen aber diesen kann ich da nicht so einfach einbauen oder??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roelof (18. März 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig erkenne, brauchst du einen Ahead-Schaft, um einen Ahead-Vorbau verbauen zu können. oder du holst dir einen kurzen Schaftvorbau.


----------



## Dark Side (18. März 2014)

D.h.???? MUSS ich dann auch einen andere Gabel habe???? Oder gibt es Adapter das ich dann einen Vorbau drauf packen kann

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roelof (18. März 2014)

nein. du brauchst so ein Teil:
http://www.google.at/search?q=schaftadapter ahead&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (18. März 2014)

Dark Side schrieb:


> @ tripletschiee....ist das nen 24 Zoll???
> Ich suche noch eine Gabel für ein 24 Zoll bike, wollte aber nicht so viel bis garnix ausgeben.....



Ja, das ist eine 24 Zoll Gabel. Zumindest passen die Cantisockel für die 24" Felgen.


----------



## hasardeur (18. März 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass zwischen einer halbwegs gut funktionierenden 26'' Gabel und den besseren 24'' Gabeln noch immer Welten liegen. Vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen. Die RST-Gabel am Hotrock meiner Lütten wog 2,7kg und funktionierte gar nicht, die 26'' Epicon etwa 1,7kg und spricht fein an.
26'' heißt dann zwangsläufig Umrüstung auf Scheibenbremse, was aber kein Nachteil ist.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. März 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> nein. du brauchst so ein Teil:
> http://www.google.at/search?q=schaftadapter ahead&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


 und Kostet nur ca. 10€


----------



## Dark Side (18. März 2014)

Habe ich gerade über meinen teiledealer bestellt.....vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenilein (20. März 2014)

Mein lieber Mann,
in der Überschrift von dem thread hier steht ja auch was von " Vernunft ". Bei dem, was hier z. T. an Kohle in Kinderrädern verbaut wird, bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß Pappa trotzdem zuerst auf`s Kind schaut, wenn`s mal das " Pflaster küßt ".


----------



## hasardeur (20. März 2014)

Aber nur, damit es nicht den guten Hobel vollblutet 

So ist das nun mal mit einem Hobby. Ohne die total bekloppten Pappis gäbe es weder diesen Thread, noch Kinderräder mit wirklich kindgerechtem Aufbau.
Die Definition von Vernunft hängt dann eben auch von den Möglichkeiten ab. Bei dem Einen sind sie handwerklicher Natur und er bastelt mit kleinem Budget ungalubliche Dinge, bei anderen sind es finanzielle Möglichkeiten. Anreize kann man aus allen ziehen, aber auch "Unerreichbarkeiten", weil entweder Geld, Zeit, Werkzeug oder einfach Geschick fehlt.


----------



## crouvean (20. März 2014)

Dark Side schrieb:


> @ tripletschiee....ist das nen 24 Zoll???
> Ich suche noch eine Gabel für ein 24 Zoll bike, wollte aber nicht so viel bis garnix ausgeben.....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


Hey durch zufall gerade beim forenstoebern gelesen (hab keine kinder) hab noch ne zoom federgabel rumliegen, zustand weiss ich nicht..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hasardeur (20. März 2014)

Ich will Dir nicht den Deal versauen, läßt sich aber leider nicht vermeiden. Die Qualität von Zoom-Gabeln ist meist schon vom Erstausrüster verbaut....sackschwer und keine Funktion.


----------



## crouvean (20. März 2014)

Deal kann man nicht sagen, geld kann man ja nicht verlangen für 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark Side (23. März 2014)

crouvean schrieb:


> Hey durch zufall gerade beim forenstoebern gelesen (hab keine kinder) hab noch ne zoom federgabel rumliegen, zustand weiss ich nicht..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


Dann schreib mich mal an

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## trifi70 (26. März 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Na ... wenn man das Moskito schon wegen der Kurbelgarnitur geschlachtet hat, könnte man auch gleich die Gabel davon nehmen, die ist leicht genug für 6 kg.
> 
> Wie auch immer, das hier ist ohnehin reine Werbung für die entsprechende Auktion.


Das mit der Werbung is dann wohl in die Hose gegangen... Die Auktion ging vorhin mit 451 zu Ende. Ungefähr 1 Eur über dem Startgebot. Hand aufs Herz: wer hat den Zuschlag bekommen? Ich hatte ja überlegt, das XTR-Geraffel ans Alltagsrad zu werfen... für den Preis wär das Rad ja ganz ok gewesen. Warum lässt man eigentlich eine Auktion mitten in der Woche auslaufen?


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2014)

Da geht mal eine Auktion günstig zu Ende und es wird immer noch gestänkert.


----------



## trifi70 (27. März 2014)

"Gestänkert"? Sorry, findest Du nicht auch, dass das Rad unter Wert weggegangen ist? Wieviel es mir wert gewesen wäre, kann ich nichtmal genau sagen, aber mit Sicherheit mehr als das Höchstgebot. Und ob es einen (negativen) Einfluss der Aktion hier auf den Ausgang der Auktion gibt, kann man auch nur vermuten... denke aber mal fast: ja.


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2014)

Ich wollte sagen, dass es doch ok ist, wenn mal was auf ebay güsntig weggeht...mittlerweile ist doch die Bucht wegen völlig überhöhter Preise uninteressant.


----------



## Ann (30. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das mit der Werbung is dann wohl in die Hose gegangen... Die Auktion ging vorhin mit 451 zu Ende. Ungefähr 1 Eur über dem Startgebot.



tja, ob er sich wohl verpuscht hat? gewinner 1 gebot und genau 100% bei dem einen und schon ist das rad wieder eingestellt..... da hofft wohl jemand auf mehr. immer schön nen transaktionsabruch machen, vor allen bei den gebühren, dann merkt sogar ebay was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (30. März 2014)

Nee, das sind sicher 2 baugleiche Räder... Oder Verkäufer ist abgesprungen...



Habs mir doch fast gedacht. Das war ein Schutzgebot, abgebrochen hat er nicht, die Auktion sollte tatsächlich an dem Tag auslaufen.

Selbst wenn ebay da was merkt oder drauf hingewiesen würde: die verdienen doch dran, gekümmert wird sich eher selten.


----------



## Ann (30. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ebay da was merkt oder drauf hingewiesen würde: die verdienen doch dran, gekümmert wird sich eher selten.



der transaktionsabruch kommt ja nach normal gelaufener auktion, wenn der VK die provision zurück haben will. ebay sieht puschen (schutzgebote, selbst kaufen etc.) ja als betrügerische sache, aber macht halt nie etwas, außer..... wenn sich dummpuscher die gebühren zurück holen, denn geht es um ebay´s kohle und da werden sie auf einmal doch wach....

wenn jetzt hier für den nicht-verkauf noch provision dazu kommt, hat das rad ja schon nen (neu)preis von über 2345 euro


----------



## hasardeur (31. März 2014)

Kommt mal zurück zum Thema. Der Typ hat doch schon genug Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.


----------



## kawa116 (31. März 2014)

Gute Idee. 

Hab grad nen gebrauchtes Scott Contessa für meine Tochter erworben.  Bekomm des Ende April. Und dann wird des erstmal zerlegt. Würd da dann auch gern das ein oder andere ändern.  Hab mich am Ende für das Scott entschieden, da der Rahmen für Scheibenbremsen vorbereitet ist. 
Muss mich hier nochmal a weng einlesen, was Laufradmäßig da geht. 
Ansonsten werden wohl die meisten Anbauteile ggn. leichteres Zeug getauscht, soweit der Geldbeutel nicht zu sehr leidet.  
Mal sehn. Bin für Tipps gern zu haben. Definitiv kommt der Umwerfer runter und ne 1-fach-Kurbel drauf. 

Freu mich schon aufs basteln. 

LG Flo


----------



## Roelof (31. März 2014)

kawa116 schrieb:


> ... Scott Contessa ...



MX Podium 32 Loch gebraucht, sollten so um 100,-/Satz hergehen (580g)
Novatec Nabensatz, 110,- (140+270g)
Sapim Laser 64x0,50=32,- (rd. 280g)
Alu-Nippel 100 Stk. rd. 12,- (20g für 64 Stk.)

Sollte sich mit ca. 1300g ausgehen.


----------



## kawa116 (31. März 2014)

Wie breit dürfen denn die Naben bei den Kinderrädern sein? Denke ja mal nicht, dass da normale Naben von uns rein gehen, oder?!


----------



## Roelof (31. März 2014)

moment mal - ich dachte eigentlich das Contessa ist ein 26 Zoll Mountainbike - welche Größe hast du da bestellt?? Hast ein Foto??


----------



## kawa116 (31. März 2014)

Is nen 20"


----------



## Roelof (31. März 2014)

alles klar, mein Fehler. Da fällt natürlich die Auswahl der Felge etwas anders aus. 2 Fallen mir sofort ein:

Günstig und leicht, aber schmal: KinLin 
Leicht und breit, aber teuerer: Federleicht 20 Zoll (ich würde hier auch zu der Felgenbrems-Variante greifen, weil leichter)


----------



## Roelof (31. März 2014)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Wie breit dürfen denn die Naben bei den Kinderrädern sein? Denke ja mal nicht, dass da normale Naben von uns rein gehen, oder?!


sollte standard mtb sein, sprich vorne 100, hinten 135mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (1. April 2014)

Danke schonmal für den Felgentip. Werd da mal a weng rumsuchen. Ich hab noch nen Satz Shimano 600 Naben aus meinem Uralt-LRS aus meinem Hardtail.  Die werd ich wohl mal ausspeichen. Sollten def. ausreichen. 

Der Bremsanlage will ich besondere Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Denn das, was da Werksseitig meist drauf ist lässt mich erschaudern. Geplant sind derzeit XT-V-Brakes. Ich weiss nur noch nicht welche Bremsgriffe für so kleine Hände vernünftig zu bedienen sind. :-/


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2014)

Gibt extra Kinder-Bremsgriffe von diversen Herstellern. Frag einfach mal Tante Google. Alternativ Magura HS-11. Da kannst Du die Hebel sehr nah an den Griff anlegen, weil sie nicht viel Weg benötigen.


----------



## kawa116 (1. April 2014)

Das es viele Kinderbremshebel gibt ist mir durchaus bewusst. Vielen dank für den Hinweis auf Google. Bei den Kinderrädern sind ja auch welche dran. Die sind jedoch in der Regel für die Tonne. 
Mich interessieren Erfahrungswerte von betroffenen. Denn nur weil ich bei Google 100 verschiedene finde weiss ich dadurch noch nicht, welche was taugen.
Und wenn ich bei den XT-V-Brakes die Klötze so dicht an die Felge stelle wie bei den Maguras brauchen die auch nicht mehr Hebelweg. ;-) 

Also, wenn mir jemand Bremsgriffe empfehlen kann, freu mich über Antworten.


----------



## Roelof (1. April 2014)

Ich finde alte sram bremshebel ganz gut, die lassen sich auch schön nahe an den Lenker stellen. Hab ich schon mal auf einem Rad für eine Freundin verbaut, aber mein Zwerg ist die noch nie gefahren.


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2014)

Mein Tipp ging nur in die Richtung, nimm, was Dir gefällt. Wenn man sich die Hebel ansieht, erkennt man sehr gut, ob sie passen und was taugen oder nicht. Aber egal.

Meine Tochter hat übrigens diesen Hebel hier: http://www.kurbelix.de/products/Fahrradteile/Point-Kinder-Jugend-Bremshebel-Safety.html

Sie ist jetzt 7 und hat recht kurze Finger (haben auch schon letztes Jahr gut funktioniert). Man könnte sie auch noch deutlich enger an den Griff einstellen. Im Vergleich zu Tektro sind sie echt gut.
Wir hatten für meinen Sohn 2-finger-Hebel für Kids. Die waren wirklich klein, finde aber keinen Link mehr dazu. Es gibt aber durchaus brauchbare Exemplare von XLC oder Shimano (BL-M421).

Im Bikemarkt gibt es gerade diese hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/358729-shimano-schnappchen-shimano-xt-bremshebel-links-rechts
Aus meiner Sicht auch sehr gut geeignet für kleine Kinderhände.

Eine Alternative könnten Zusatzbremshebel für Cross-Räder sein, so wie diese hier: https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradteile/bremsen/bremshebel/zweit-(zusatz)bremshebel-alu-paar
Die kann man echt eng an den Griff anlegen und leicht sind sie auch.

HS-11 und Bowdenzug-Bremse kannst Du nicht vergleichen, weil die Übersetzung eine ganz andere ist. Gerade bei kleinen Kinderhänden gibt es einen Konflikt zwischen kurzen Bremshebeln und daraus resultierendem kleinen Hebel, der viel Fingerkraft nötig macht. Das kann man hydraulisch eben deutlich besser lösen.


----------



## kawa116 (1. April 2014)

Vielen Dank. Da kann ich was mit anfangen. 
Mit den XT-Hebeln hatte ich bereits geliebäugelt, da ich die selbst noch auf meinem Hardtail fahre. Da ist der Griff schön kurz und man kann ihn schön weit zum Lenker ziehen. Hatte die im Markt nur noch nicht entdeckt. 
Werd mal versuchen die zu bekommen und dann schau ich mal. Wenn die dann doch nicht passen gehn se ans Rad meiner Freundin. 

Gruss Flo


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2014)

Also ich habe beim 20er Hotrock meines Sohnes die original-Schrotthebel mit den XT Hebeln verglichen, da ich die noch rumliegen habe.
Und die XT lassen sich NICHT näher an den Lenker stellen !


----------



## kawa116 (1. April 2014)

Hm. Danke. Hab Da ich sie eh gekauf hab werd ichs einfach mal versuchen.  

Wenns nicht klappt überleg ich weiter.


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2014)

Verstehe ich nicht. Auf den Bildern ist deutlich die Schraube zur Reichweitenverstellung zu sehen. Also sollte es gehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (2. April 2014)

Die haben zwar eine Einstellung doch sind sie für Kinderhände unbrauchbar, da sie sich nicht so weit an den Lenker stellen lasssen.
Ich suche auch noch nach einer Lösung zur Magura HS um einen brauchbaren Griff zu bekommen. Ist am BMW Kidsbike 14" montiert. Bremse super aber Griff zu lang und weit weg.
Gruss Michael


----------



## kawa116 (2. April 2014)

Werd mal schaun wenn sie da sind, ob ich ggf. über den lokalen Schraubenhändler ne längere Madenschraube bekomme um den Griff weiter anlegen zu können, und ob des dann was bringt. Mal schaun. Denn von der Kraftübertragung sind die schon sehr geil. 
Da ich das Rad erst ende April bekomme werd ich leider auch dann erst berichten können.


----------



## Surtre (2. April 2014)

Bei Griffen mit geteilter Schelle kann man den Drehpunkt des Hebels näher Richtung Lenker bringen, wenn man die Gebereinheit ein wenig bearbeitet. Ich habe es bei einer Elixir ausprobiert:



Ob es reicht (bei der Elixir waren nur 6,5mm möglich) und ob bei der HS-Gebereinheit der Bereich hydraulikfrei ist, müsste man noch schauen.


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2014)

Mal 'ne blöde Idee...kann man die HS mit einem Bremshebel von einer Scheibenbremse kombinieren? Letztlich geht es doch nur um die Fördermenge der Pumpe. Damit hätte man eine deutlich größere Auswahl an passenden Hebeln. Meiner Lütten passen die Julie-Hebel zum Beispiel prima.


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2014)

Bei meinen XT Hebeln ist es so, dass man die Hebel schon extrem weit Richtung Lenker drehen kann, aber dann lassen sie sich nicht mehr so betätigen, dass an der Bremse am Rad was brauchbares ankommt.


----------



## michfisch (2. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mal 'ne blöde Idee...kann man die HS mit einem Bremshebel von einer Scheibenbremse kombinieren? Letztlich geht es doch nur um die Fördermenge der Pumpe. Damit hätte man eine deutlich größere Auswahl an passenden Hebeln. Meiner Lütten passen die Julie-Hebel zum Beispiel prima.


 
Wichtig ist was für ein Medium drin ist. Magura Blood nicht mit DOT!! Wahrscheinlich ist es schnuppe für Kinder ob eine July oder HS Hebel.

@Surtre 
Meine Tochter fährt ne ELIXIER 1, da kann man die Hebel bis an den Lenker stellen. Da brauch man an der Aufnahme nix zu verändern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (2. April 2014)

Ich werd als V-Brakes die mit dem Parallelogramm verbauen. Die lassen sich ja extrem dicht an die Felge stellen, so dass auch nicht viel Hebelweg von nöten ist.


----------



## daleipi (3. April 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Meine Tochter fährt ne ELIXIER 1, da kann man die Hebel bis an den Lenker stellen. Da brauch man an der Aufnahme nix zu verändern!



Kann man alle Exilier 1 so einstellen oder ist das eine bestimmte Serie? Ich wollte meinem die günstigste Shimano M-395 dranbauen. Ich weiß aber nicht wie sich da die Hebel verstellen lassen...


----------



## michfisch (3. April 2014)

daleipi schrieb:


> Kann man alle Exilier 1 so einstellen oder ist das eine bestimmte Serie? Ich wollte meinem die günstigste Shimano M-395 dranbauen. Ich weiß aber nicht wie sich da die Hebel verstellen lassen...


Wenn es ne Elixier1 ist natürlich. Ich hab für die komplette Bremse mit allem 65€ bezahlt!


----------



## nasenmann (3. April 2014)

Bin so kurz vor der Fertigstellung des Alltagsradels meiner Tochter. Soll vorne nur ein Kettenblatt haben. 

Welche Kettenblattgröße mit welcher Abstufung hinten würdet ihr nehmen? Soll nicht Gebirgetauglich sein...


----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2014)

Das kleinste KB bei 110er Lochkreis ist ein 34er. Das funzt am 24er meiner Tochter mit 11/36er Kassette prima. Taugt sogar für Mittelgebirge.


----------



## tripletschiee (3. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das kleinste KB bei 110er Lochkreis ist ein 34er.



Nope! Das ist ein 33er Zephyr Kettenblatt von TA Spécialités.
Hab ich bereits an zwei (gekürzten) XT Kurbeln (M730) eingebaut.


----------



## trolliver (3. April 2014)

War da aber nicht irgendwas von wegen Kettenblatt bearbeiten, damit's paßt? Sollte man, wenn es stimmt, noch erwähnen. Ich meine, sowas schon einmal gelesen zu haben - und nicht jeder will ja mit der Feile an neue Teile ran.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (3. April 2014)

Je nachdem muss die Kurbel bearbeitet werden, sonst setzt die Kette auf. Hängt von der Kurbel und auch Kette ab. Der eine Zahn macht den Kohl aber auch nicht fett. Wenn ich nicht die fertige Kurbel mit fest montierten 40er hätte (habe entschieden, es mit dieser zu versuchen, relativ leicht ist sie ja), würde ich mit 34er starten und schauen, wie die Übersetzung passt. Da die Laufradgröße nicht angegeben ist, ist es eh etwas Kaffeesatzleserei.  Vermute ich richtig mit 20"?


----------



## no name2606 (4. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mal 'ne blöde Idee...kann man die HS mit einem Bremshebel von einer Scheibenbremse kombinieren? Letztlich geht es doch nur um die Fördermenge der Pumpe. Damit hätte man eine deutlich größere Auswahl an passenden Hebeln. Meiner Lütten passen die Julie-Hebel zum Beispiel prima.


hay,
möglich ists, hab ich auch ne zeitlang gemacht.
wie schon beschrieben muß es das selbe medium haben ( dot oder öl).
da ich an meinem altags mtb welches ich aus resten zammgebaut hab, am rahmen nur canti und an der gabel nur postmount hatte, ich aber nicht zwei verschiedene bremshebel fahren wollte,
verbaute ich anfangs vorne ne komplette magura louis und für hinten nen louis hebel mit hs felgenbremsen hinten.
das problem war das man die beläge extrem nah an die felge ranmachen muß. der selbe abstand wie zwischen einer scheibe und dem bremsbelag.
das zweite problem war das sobald sich der belag abnutzte, man die bremse neu ausrichten mußte.

also hab ich kurzer hand die hebel gewechselt: hinten also komplett hs33. vorne hs33 hebel auf louis scheibe.
problem: ich will nichts anderes mehr fahren
man hat ne echte druckpunkt einstellung.
sobald die bremse schleift, einfach nen tick aufdrehen.
so bald man das mixt. immer die leitung der scheibenbremse hernehmen. die ist stärker.

zum bremshebel problem bei den kiddies:
ich hab meiner kleinen (kleinen ist gut. ist jetzt so groß wie ich und kann problemlos nen 42er rahmen fahren. wie die zeit verfliegt) an ihr reaction eine magura marta sl von 2008 hingeschraubt und der hebel lässt sich auf jedenfall so weit einstellen das er für handschugrößen fünf passt und noch dazu ist der hebel sehr geschmeidig anzupacken und die bremse lässt sich hervorragend dosieren.


----------



## no name2606 (4. April 2014)

Cypres66 schrieb:


> Für die Basis richte ich mich danach was meiner Tochter gefällt. Das Islabike oder ein Cycletech kam nicht in Frage.
> Es sollte unbedingt in 2011 der Cuba Rahmen sein.....



kenn ich irgend wo her

der 38er cube reaction rahmen meiner tochter hat 900,- gekostet. gibts halt auch kein zweites mal, aber wenn man seiner maus nen fahrrad zeigt und sie sich in das "verliebt" hat, es den rahmen in ihrer größe aber nicht gibt, dann macht man halt schon sachen die anderen als irational beschimpfen.
ich hab halt eine anfertigen lassen


das einzige was ich nicht versteh ist die geschichte mit der kurbel.
wieso nicht ne tune für kiddies, oder ne gekürzte xtr fc-m900. 
grad die xtr wär doch um einiges schicker gewesen und dann noch mit nem tune vierkant titan innenlager.

egal, schick ist es trotzdem.
das einzige was mir/einem zu schaffen macht ist, die zeit wenn man merkt das die kiddies aus dem bike rauswachsen.
zummindest bei mir ist es mit dem rahmen so, weil ne geschichte und herzblut da hinter steckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2014)

> Da die Laufradgröße nicht angegeben ist, ist es eh etwas Kaffeesatzleserei.  Vermute ich richtig mit 20"?



Hatte doch geschrieben "24er", also 24". Das kleine Ultegra/Dura Ace KB mit 34 T gibt es schon für unter 10€. Es ist leicht und hat einen 110er LK. 40 T ist dagegen schon ein echter Sprung.


----------



## trolliver (4. April 2014)

Und dann einziges KB... da würde ich über 34 gar nicht nachdenken, es sei denn, ihr habt ein recht bergiges Gelände (Oder hattest du das auch schon geschrieben...?). Philipp nutzt auf dem 20er schon häufig den 8. Gang (36:11), um vom Fleck zu kommen. Ab 24" braucht der sicher vorn einen Pizzateller. Also mindestens 2 KB. Hm... Pizzateller und Pizzaschneider...


----------



## trifi70 (4. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hatte doch geschrieben "24er", also 24". Das kleine Ultegra/Dura Ace KB mit 34 T gibt es schon für unter 10€. Es ist leicht und hat einen 110er LK. 40 T ist dagegen schon ein echter Sprung.


Missverständnis. Die Frage kam ja nicht von Dir, sondern Nasenmann. Und er hat nix angegeben und ich hab sein Projekt auch nicht im Kopf. 

Ja, 40 scheint mir auch viel. Aber die Kurbel ist da (war original am Funtrailer) und passt prima ans Moskito. Die dortige Lasco ist einfach zu lang für den Anfang und hat übrigens auch 40 Zähne  Nunja, wir wohnen im Flachland mit kurzen Anstiegen im Wald. Ich habe nun eine 11-34er Kassette vorgesehen wobei die kleinen Ritzel vermutlich ungenutzt bleiben resp. gar nicht montiert werden (Gewicht  ). Wenns funzt ist gut, wenn nicht, muss ne andere Kurbel noch her, vermutlich würde ich die direkt bei Hr. Fischer (Kania) kaufen, falls mir nicht hier im Forum eine übern Weg läuft.

trolliver: bei 24" haste doch aber auch mehr Umfang, also Entfaltung. Philipp wird bei gleichbleibender Übersetzung doch automatisch schneller. Und ehrlich: zu schnell würde ich gar nicht wollen, dass er fährt. Dicke Gänge sind nicht gut für die Gelenke und sicherheitstechnisch hätte ich da auch Bedenken...


----------



## trolliver (4. April 2014)

Ich habe mich auch vertan... er hat jetzt ja 32:11 als schwersten Gang. Puh, dann geht's ja ... Ich habe ja 94er LK und nicht 110. Dicke Gänge schlecht für die Gelenke? Wußte ich noch nicht.... Is aber eh ois wurscht, sein 24er steht ja fest, da hat er dann dicke Gänge.  Und Sicherheit... stimmt schon, mir bleibt manchmal das Herz stehen, wenn ich ihn voranstürmen sehe. Andererseits bin ich als Kind auch immer gefahren was raus kommt, hatte Hügel - und keinen Helm!

Oliver


----------



## tripletschiee (4. April 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Andererseits bin ich als Kind auch immer gefahren was raus kommt, hatte Hügel - und keinen Helm!



Wieeee??? Keinen Helm????? Ehrlich??!!! Und das hast Du überlebt??????


----------



## Y_G (4. April 2014)

@hasardeur : wo hast Du das Blatt so günstig gesehen?


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2014)

Ich glaube, das war bei Rose oder BMO. Schau mal ein paar Seiten weiter zurück. Ich hatte dazu schon letztes Jahr einen Link gepostet.

Zum harten Gang: Eines ist sicher....Kinder treten keine harten Gänge, aber auch nicht wie eine Nähmaschine. Kinder quälen sich nicht so, wie die bekloppten Alten. Es geht also nicht darum, sie vor etwas zu schützen, sondern ihnen das Bike hinzustellen, das sie möglichst ohne große Anstrengung fahren können.


----------



## trifi70 (4. April 2014)

Die offizielle Begründung der Entfaltungsbegrenzung bei Jugendrennen lautet aber genau so. Und wenn ich mir meine eigene "Karriere" an Zipperlein an Knie und Sprunggelenk so anschaue... dann muss ich das leider bestätigen.  Dick ist Gift. Und solange sie das Schalten nicht richtig beherrschen, fahren sie schon gerne mal dick, ohne was dran zu ändern. Nähmaschine beobachte ich gerne bei denen, die (noch) keine Schaltung haben.


----------



## trolliver (4. April 2014)

Aber ist das nicht ein bißchen was anderes, wenn du quasi Leistungssport betrieben hast... und die kleinen Wilden halt mal ein paar Sprints machen, spielerisch? Ich habe das genauso gemacht, als ich mit 7 die erste Schaltung bekam, Zipperlein kamen später, bei einer Alpenüberquerung, da war ich schon >30



hasardeur schrieb:


> Zum harten Gang: Eines ist sicher....Kinder treten keine harten Gänge, aber auch nicht wie eine Nähmaschine. Kinder quälen sich nicht so, wie die bekloppten Alten.



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber Philipp macht das. Nun heißt harter Gang für mich eigentlich, ein zu schwerer für die Geschwindigkeit, damit zu niedrige Trittfrequenz und erst das geht auf die Knie (wie mit Gepäck einen Paß rauf). Philipp aber läßt mich erstmal einfach stehen, schaltet hoch, wird schneller, und wenn er mich dann von hinten anrauschen hört, schaltet er ganz hoch, Wiegetritt, daß der Sattel 30cm hin und her geht, und hat dabei eine Trittfrequenz von ca. 60 (ist echt nur Augenmaß, könnte ich ausrechnen). Das ist für mich ergonomisch und für die Knie okay. Nach spätestens 1km geht ihm ohnehin die Puste aus.

Gerhard: knapp, aber sowas von....  

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2014)

Wovon reden wir hier eigentlich? Von kleinen Kindern auf 12''-24'' Rädern, also etwa 3-10 Jährigen oder von Halbwüchsigen, die endlich Papa zeigen können, wo der Bartel den Most holt? Leistungssport ist für mich ebenso wenig ein Maßstab, wie kurzfristige Eskapaden. Es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob man langsam tritt oder ob man hart tritt. Hart geht auf die Glenke und Bänder, langsam eher nicht


----------



## trifi70 (4. April 2014)

Nicht ganz, hab keinen Leistungssport betrieben, jedenfalls nicht auf dem Rad. Ich habe langsam dicke Gänge getreten, teils aus der Not heraus, weil ich nur 4 Gänge hatte und Kurbel mit LK 110 oder so gabs damals nicht... Ich wollte die Pässe aber inkl. Gepäck rauf... Wirklich "hart" (für meine Verhältnisse) bin ich erst später gefahren, die Probleme hatte ich aber schon als Teenager. Ob das Radfahren die einzige Ursache war, kann man nur spekulieren. Werde meine Mädels entsprechend drauf hinweisen, sobald sie Schaltung fahren.


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2014)

@trolliver: genau wie von dir beschrieben, fährt meiner auch.
Immer volle Hütte, leider kriegt der davon auch Knieschmerzen.


----------



## trolliver (4. April 2014)

@hasardeur genau, kurzfristige, aber regelmäßige Eskapaden meines fünfjährigen. Da er eine Schaltung hat und sie auch fleißig bedient, sehe ich da kein Problem. Er zeigt mir beim Antritt allerdings jetzt schon, wo der Hammer hängt.

Knieschmerzen kennt er nicht, bis jetzt. GsD!


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2014)

Oha...das ist eine Ansage.....


----------



## campy_weird_one (4. April 2014)

So, hier nach gaaaaanz langer Pause mal ein Bild von einem Aufbauprojekt das etwas gedauert hat, jedoch gerade noch zeitlich passend fertig war. Momentan sind noch Schutzbleche und die eigentlich zu kurze XT Kurbel drauf.
Die 2Farblackierung ist Sprühlack in mehreren Gängen inkl. 3 fach klar. 



 Das ganze ist ein Marin Hidden Canyon.
Hatte ich irgendwo mal geschossen und gedacht man könnte was draus machen.
Die 8fach Kassette ist ein Regina Superleggera 8fach Alu Kranz für Shimano Dura Ace.
Völlig irre das Ding neu zu montieren, aber bei den ganzen Stunden ist einem das irgendwann eh egal,…ihr kennt das sicher.
Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (7. April 2014)

Jo, gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem wegen der Farbe, einer meiner ersten Audis mit 19 / 20 hatte eine ähnliche... Sieht wie ein richtiges MTB aus, allerdings ist der Hinterbau dafür etwas lang, wie üblich bei den kleinen Rädern. Doch sonst schön gestreckt, ich mag das.

Hält der Lach bislang mechanischer Beanspruchung aus? Etwa beim Verschrauben von Anbauteilen?

Oliver


----------



## campy_weird_one (7. April 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hält der Lach bislang mechanischer Beanspruchung aus? Etwa beim Verschrauben von Anbauteilen?



Das Rad sah genau 1 Woche so aus wie auf dem Bild. Mittlerweile ist fast wieder der Ur-Zustand erreicht ; )))


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2014)

Leider auch meine Erfahrung mit Selber-Lack-aus-der-Sprühdose... nicht nochmal.


----------



## campy_weird_one (7. April 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Leider auch meine Erfahrung mit Selber-Lack-aus-der-Sprühdose... nicht nochmal.



…eher Erfahrung mit der kleineren Schwester ; )))


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2014)

mein Kleiner ist total happy:


----------



## hasardeur (8. April 2014)

Das glaube ich sehr gern...sieht klasse aus. 

Was ist das für eine Kurbel und was für ein Rahmen?


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2014)

Sehr, sehr cool !


----------



## hasardeur (8. April 2014)

Mal 'ne schnelle Frage zu den Reifen (zum 100. Mal  ). Bei meiner Lütten muss ich vor dem Urlaub die Pneus tauschen. Aktuell sind Specialized verbaut (24''). Die sind schön voluminös, aber mit wenig Profil und recht hart (70A + alt). Was empfehlt ihr für Allmountain-Einsatz? Den Rocket Ron oder eher Mow Joe? Der Reifen soll leicht rollen, mit wenig Druck fahrbar sein (Volumen) und im technischen Terrain gut haften. Er muss nicht mit HRII  oder Magic Mary konkurieren, sollte aber auch nicht auf jeder Wurzel und jedem Stein wegrutschen, wenn es mal leicht feucht wird.


----------



## ONE78 (8. April 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> mein Kleiner ist total happy:



Schönes Rad Kilian!
warum soll auch der kleine nicht mit papas Rad mithalten können...

haste mal ne partlist und das gesamtgewicht?


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2014)

Ich habe versucht bei dem Rad einen vernünftigen Kompromiss zu finden. Ich dachte mir, da bis auf den Rahmen, nahezu alle Teile auch bei der nächsten Größe (großes 24") verwendet werden können oder sehr kleines 26" (dann auch neue Felgen), können die restlichen Teile ruhig vernünftig sein.
Dann habe ich meine Restekiste geplündert und musste am Ende noch knapp 400€ drauflegen.
Das Gewicht weiß ich nicht. Ich besitze keine genaue Waage. Ca. 11kg  - ist aber reine Schätzung, könnte minimal weniger sein - leider aber nicht viel weniger.

Das Gewicht war aber für meinen Kleinen nicht das dominante Kriterium, da er bevorzugt Bikepark (Trailpark) oder 4X Strecke mit Gefälle fährt. Klar jedes Gramm weniger ist cool, aber auch richtig teuer.

Teileliste:
Rahmen: Poison 24" (Canti-Sockel abgesägt)
Gabel: Manitou X-vert Super (auf 55mm getravelt und EBL gekürzt)
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 45mm
Lenker: Easton EA70 (ca. 610mm)
Griffe: no name BMX mit Flasch und schön dünn
Bremsen: SLX 160mm v&h (Griffweite gut einstellbar)
Schalthebel: Alivio 9-fach (die Anzeige war interessant)
Schaltwerk: Saint kurz
Kettenführung: MRP BB-mount (Kettenlinie etwas fummelig, aber machbar)
Kette: XT
Ritzel: XT 11-32 9-fach
Naben: Hügi FR
Speichen: Atomlab
Felgen: Atomlab Pimplite
Reifen: Rocket Ron 2,1"
Sattelstüze: Acros
Sattel: Spank
Sattelklemme: Syntace Superlock 8die geht schön leicht)
Innenlager: Shimano 4-Kant 113mm, e-type
Kurbel: Sinz 145mm (das war das schwierigste Teil!), 110mm Lochkreis
Kettenblatt: Sinz 34 Zähne
Pedale: Odyssey Kunststoff

Das sollte es sein soweit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2014)

.


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2014)

Mehrfachpost - kein Ahnung warum


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (8. April 2014)

Super schön Kilian


----------



## LockeTirol (13. April 2014)

Ich habe meinem Buam mal ein 2. Bike zum Technik üben und rumheizen im lokalen Skatepark gekauft. Ist kein High End aber ging günstig bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen her


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. April 2014)

allgemein gesehen finde ich es krass wie wertstabil brauchbare 16" fahrräder zu sein scheinen. bei den preisen die dort verlangt werden, kann man fast die paar euros zu nem neuen drauflegen. ärgerlich insofern, da ich grad eins suche...


----------



## trolliver (13. April 2014)

Stimmt. Deshalb kaufe ich auch nur gebraucht, wenn günstig. Wegen 20% nicht. Bei Isla legt man hier ohnehin noch drauf... Gerade eins für 367,- unter den Hammer gekommen. Nicht schlecht: ein Jahr nutzen und noch ~50 Euro Gewinn machen.


----------



## Lachnitt (14. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade ebenfalls frustiert was die Radwahl und Gebrauchtpreise angeht und brauche mal Eure Hilfe.
Ich bin gebeten worden für meinen Kurzen (3J 10Mon) kein neues Rad zu kaufen (mehr so aus Prinzip)
Dann dachte ich ne schöne Basis ist das Cube 160, welches aber wegen Ostern entweder zu Mondpreisen (ab 70% NW) oder in meiner Gegend nicht verfügbar ist.* (nur Abholung)*

Momentan im Angebot in meiner Gegend wäre ein *Centurion Bock 16"*.
Guckst Du:
http://www.centurion.de/de_de/bikes/2014/60/Hardtails/R'Bock+16
oder 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...,-super-zustand/196989967-217-3947?ref=search

*Spricht da was dagegen?*

Was mich gerade abhält ist die Seitenzugbremse.
Am 12" Enik Pumucklrad sind Cantis die wirlich funktionieren, die werden von Tag 1 benutzt.
Sind die DiaCompe von früher wirklich so schlecht? (Die gibt's noch...)

Oder doch warten bis nach Ostern und entweder kommt Preisverfall oder mich packt's und was G'scheits wird bestellt.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## client (14. April 2014)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade ebenfalls frustiert was die Radwahl und Gebrauchtpreise angeht und brauche mal Eure Hilfe.
> Ich bin gebeten worden für meinen Kurzen (3J 10Mon) kein neues Rad zu kaufen (mehr so aus Prinzip)
> ...


Hätte in Kürze ein Specialized Hotrock 16" im Angebot.
Technisch ist das Bike im guten Zustand, am Lenker kann man den ehrgeizigen Einsatz aber nicht übersehen.
Das Rad hat sogar Rennluft geschnuppert. 
Nagelneue Stützräder fürs Rad habe ich hoffentlich noch im Keller liegen.
Gefahren wurde das Rad knapp zwei Jahre lang bis zum Ende des letzten Jahres. Einige Stunde hing das Hotrock auch am FollowMe als eine Art Anhänger.

Mein Sohn braucht nur noch etwas Zeit um sich von seinem ersten Tretrad zu verabschieden. Er fährt zwar damit nicht mehr, da zu klein, aber sein Herz scheint daran noch zu hängen, weshalb er dem Verkauf bisher ablehnte.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. April 2014)

ich äusser dann mal mein interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexx80 (14. April 2014)

Hallo, muss jetzt auch meine Freude über das vorostergeschenk meines Kleinen mit euch teilen im Kindergarten werden ich wohl eher Unverständnis ernten;-) es
 ist ein Islabikes beinn20s Rahmen, komplett getuned von www.federleicht-bike.at . hatte Glück, das Demobike zu ergattern, da ich nicht selbst eins aufbauen kann. Ist viel Geld für wenig kilos, ich glaube aber, es wird sich lohnen, jetzt fehlt noch etwas besseres wetter! Hab das Ganze diesem Forum zu verdanken, wäre sonst gar nicht auf Islabikes gekommen, das erste Rad meiner Tochter war ein puky... schöne Ostern allerseits!!


----------



## Lachnitt (14. April 2014)

@client - klingt ja wie ein Angebot wofür es sofort mehr als einen Interessenten gibt 

wie machen wir das bloß...

Die Stützräder benötigen wir nicht! Am Samstag waren wir probefahren in einem großen Bikeladen, mein Junge wollte das mit den Stützrädern unbedingt mal probieren. Nach 5m hat er das Gesicht verzogen und nach Papa gerufen, er sah aus als wäre ihm Schlecht. Ich musste Ihn vom Rad heben, dass war Ihm einfach nicht Geheuer.....(Er kann Radfahren)

Von den Geometriedaten her sind sich das HotRock und das R'Bock recht ähnlich, kam Deiner damit gut zu recht?
Klappt das mit den Bremsen, taugt die vorne was?
Mir kommt der Lenker so hoch vor, ich sollte Ihn wohl da mal drauf setzen...

Gruß


----------



## alexx80 (14. April 2014)

Ps: davor hatte er auch das 16er hotrock, hat er geliebt, die aufrechte Sitzposition hat schon was für sich! Die handbremse konnte er erst jetzt am Schluss halbwegs erreichen...


----------



## Roelof (15. April 2014)

@alexx80 was wiegt das Demorad denn? Hab die Abverkaufsräder zwar gesehen, aber die waren ja immer noch sehr teuer.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (15. April 2014)

@ lachnitt..

nun es ist Frühling ... es ist Ostern, dass da gebrauchte (und neue) Kinderräder nicht als Schnäppchen zu haben sind ..ist naheliegend.

schau mal unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/16-rad-eigene-erfahrungen.695609/ . Da habe ich eigene Erfahrungen bei 16" zusammegefasst. Kernaussage für mich (!) *tiefer Einstieg* und noch *recht aufrechte Sitzposition* (Lenker) haben bei unserem Sohn zu Fahrspass geführt. Das Kania ist nach wie vor mein Favorit (aber gebraucht nicht zu bekommen, neu nur mit Glück), das Woom 3 eine Alternative. Wir haben uns für weder noch entschieden ...


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2014)

Im Bikemarkt gibt es übrigens gerade ein 16" Hot Rock für 99€. Gute Ausgangslage für einen leichten Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (15. April 2014)

Mit Deinem Beitrag bist Du ja quasi Schuld, dass ich versuche die "Daddy weiss schon was für Dich gut ist" Brille abzulegen.

Der Tiefe Einstieg macht das Kinderleben echt leichter, ist aber auch Gewohnheitssache.
Meiner hatte mit allen Rädern sichtlich Spaß und ist auch freiwillig nochmal eines mit "hoher Stange" gefahren, er wollte das Bein unbedingt selbst über die Stange bekommen.

Das Centurion scheint mir ein guter Kompromiss aus all unseren Wünschen und Deinen Anregungen.
Ich wollte Meinungen zu der Seitenzugbremse, da es mir wichtig ist, dass eine VR-Bremse funktioniert.
(Die Puky's haben heute auch alle Cantis)
Eventuell will ich mich da Bastelltechnisch noch austoben...

Yup, Kania und Woom - sehr schöne Räder.
BTW in Mainz gibt es einen Händler der vom Kania 16 zur Zeit alle Farben vor Ort hat (Internetseite)

Mal sehen was meine Frau und mein vor allem mein Sohn sagen. 
O'Ton "ich möchte kein Fahrrad zum Geburtstag, wir gehen ins Fahrradgeschäft und kaufen da"
Dann wäre da noch die Sache mit der Farbe...und das ist Tagesform abhängig


----------



## Lachnitt (15. April 2014)

@hasardeur 
Danke!

Hast Du nen Link oder Usernamen zum einem Aufbau-Fred vom gepimpten Hotrock?
Den kannte ich bisher noch nicht, wäre doch mal spannend.
Du hast mir in jedem Falle schon geholfen, auf der Suche nach dem Hotrock-Leichtbau bin ich über U-Brakes (BMX) und Adapterplatten gestolpert...Könnte also funktionieren...

Ich stelle meine Frage mal in dem Thread...

Ob wir jetzt so ein Rad bekommen oder nicht ich jedenfalls bin durch den Erkenntnisgewinn gerade happy.


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2014)

Aus Erfahrung: VR-Bremsen sind bis 20" oder gar 24" total nebensächlich. Die Kids nutzen solange den Rücktritt, wie sie ihn haben. Danach wird vorzugsweise mit den Schuhsohlen gebremst und danach erst kommen per Hand betätigte Bremsen. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass kleine Kinder alle Finger zum Bremsen nehmen müssten, egal was für eine mechanische Bremse sie haben. Das macht sie unsicher, weil sie den Lenker nicht mehr richtig halten können. Zumindest ging das meinen Kids so.


----------



## michfisch (15. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung: VR-Bremsen sind bis 20" oder gar 24" total nebensächlich. Die Kids nutzen solange den Rücktritt, wie sie ihn haben. Danach wird vorzugsweise mit den Schuhsohlen gebremst und danach erst kommen per Hand betätigte Bremsen. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass kleine Kinder alle Finger zum Bremsen nehmen müssten, egal was für eine mechanische Bremse sie haben. Das macht sie unsicher, weil sie den Lenker nicht mehr richtig halten können. Zumindest ging das meinen Kids so.


Bitte nicht alles verallgemeinern, Gott sei dank sind alle Kidis motorisch unterschiedlich und da gibt es auch welche die schon mit 4,9 (wie meine) gelernt haben mit der Vorderradbremse (HS33) gefühlvoll zu bremsen. Wenn sie da ist wird sie auch irgendwann mal benutzt.
Deswegen kann man nicht sagen an 20"-24" sind sie nebensächlich!!


----------



## Lachnitt (15. April 2014)

So dachte ich auch, alledings ist mein Erfahrung bzw. die meines Sohnes eine Andere.
An seinem 12" Rad ist eine wirklich gut funktionierende Cantibremse verbaut.
Die Griffweite passt auch, Anfang an hat er diese Bremse genutzt und setzt sie heute vom leichten Abremsen bis zur Gewaltbremsung ein.
Die Schuhsohlen kamen Anfangs noch mit der Vorderbremse zum Einsatz, aber das hat nicht gut funktioniert und ist seitdem eigentlich gar kein Thema mehr. Den Rücktritt mussten wir Ihm mühsam beibringen und wird heute ebenfalls benutzt.
Er merkt selbst, dass er mit dem Rücktritt nicht sooo die Bremswirkung erzielt, schon gar nicht wenn er keine Zeit hat die Pedale auszurichten.
Das mit dem blockierenden Hinterrad klappt auch noch nicht, weil einfach die Koordination im Stehen nach hinten zu treten noch nicht da ist.


Also habe ich Ihn wiederholt gefragt, wie er lieber bremst Rücktritt oder Vorne mit der Bremse am Lenker.
Nach kurzem Überlegen war die Antwort Vorne, diese Antwort kam bisher 3 Mal.
Ich weiss nicht genau ob er es Verstanden hat, aber er hätte auch gerne einen Hebel für hinten.

Deswegen bin ich so hinter den Bremsen her.


----------



## michfisch (15. April 2014)

Hallo,
was erwartest Du??
Der Knirps ist 3/10! lass ihn doch weiter auf seinem 12er fahren, oder ist er schon 110?
Ein 16er ist doch viel zu groß für ihn


----------



## Lachnitt (15. April 2014)

Nee Groß ist er nicht, hat jetzt 101 und Schrittlänge 42cm.

Eigentlich dachte ich auch das wird erst im Herbst ein Thema, der Junge Mann ist allerdings frustriert dass es nicht so schnell geht wie er möchte und hüpft dann immer so auf seinem Sattel rum. Das 12" ist auch arg nervös wenn er über seine Lieblingshubbel fährt.

Es gibt hier einen Bikeladen mit Indoor-Probefahrtbahn, da wir für die Mama gerade da waren dachte ich, guckste Mal und da haben wir mal alles durchprobiert.
16" passt echt gut (Puky, S'cool, Lakes) - Sattelstellung niedrig aber nicht "versenkt".
 'oha, doch schon so weit'

Meinste das wäre noch zu früh?



Aus Spaß habe ich Ihm ein 18" hingestellt, dass die Füße nicht auf den Boden kommen fand er blöd, fahren damit ist überhaupt kein Problem.
(Klar ist 18" zu Groß!)


----------



## michfisch (15. April 2014)

Meine Kleine wird im Mai 5 fährt zur Zeit ein gepimptes BMW Kidsbike 14", ende der Saison ist sie damit durch und steigt auf ein erleichtertes 16" Cube um. Schritt für Schritt, mal nix überstürzen.


----------



## Lachnitt (15. April 2014)

Du machst also jeden Größenschritt, ist bestimmt prima für Deine Kleine.
Häufig habe ich von 16,20,24 gelesen über das davor also 12 o 14 findet sich nicht so viel.
Hast Du Dein gepimtes Cube 16" gepostet, wenn ja wo? 
Ich find das immer spannend und meiner kann ja noch ne Zeitlang 12" fahren.

Mal die Frage an den Rest
Sind 16" Räder bei 42 Schrittlänge eigentlich noch zu Groß?
Nach der Probefahrt war ich mir sicher das passt und 14" ist kein Thema, da wird auch die Luft dünner gescheite Bikes und die Nutzungsdauer fällt wohl auch eher kurz aus.


----------



## michfisch (15. April 2014)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Du machst also jeden Größenschritt, ist bestimmt prima für Deine Kleine.
> Häufig habe ich von 16,20,24 gelesen über das davor also 12 o 14 findet sich nicht so viel.
> Hast Du Dein gepimtes Cube 16" gepostet, wenn ja wo?
> Ich find das immer spannend und meiner kann ja noch ne Zeitlang 12" fahren.
> ...


16" ist noch nicht ganz fertig, sieht aber fast so aus wie das schwarze im Thread - Cube 160 Optimierung.
Meine große ist im Moment bei 20" Poison, 24er steht aber schon bereit. Hat vorher auch 14 und 18er gefahren.
Es werden ja Kindern auch keine 37er Schuhe gekauft, weil sie ja irgendwann mal reinwachsen!
In diesem Sinne schöne Ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (15. April 2014)

Dir auch schöne Ostern! - sehr schöner Aufbau!
Musst aber nicht gleich rumschreien (Fettschrift) wenn Du Deine Meinung kundtust.


----------



## michfisch (15. April 2014)

Verzeihung! sollte sich nur besser abheben


----------



## client (15. April 2014)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> @client - klingt ja wie ein Angebot wofür es sofort mehr als einen Interessenten gibt
> 
> wie machen wir das bloß...
> 
> ...


Jetzt habe ich aber ein Fass aufgemacht.
Eigentlich ist hier nicht das Verkaufsforum.

Dennoch ein paar Zeilen. Mein Kleiner ist problemlos vom Laufrad auf das Tretrad umgestiegen. 
Anfangs tat er sich ein wenig schwer mit dem deutlich höheren Gewicht und dem schlechteren Handling. Geht mir auch so, wenn ich vom 26" aufs 29" steige
Aber da er schon einige Kidsrennen mit dem Laufrad bewältigt hatte, fand er schnell den Zugang zum größeren Tretrad. Die leicht aufrechte Haltung durch den Lenker scheint für kleine Kinder richtig zu sein, da sie der Haltung beim aufrechten Gehen sehr nahe kommt und damit vermutlich die anfänglichen Gleichgewichtsprobleme vermindert.
Jetzt am Ende der Nutzungsdauer habe ich den Lenker aber auch deutlich nach vorne gestellt, damit er sich frühzeitig an das neue sportlichere 20" MTB gewöhnen konnte.
Mit den Bremse hatte mein Sohn nie Probleme, im Gegenteil, ich musste die Vorderradbremse immer so einstellen, dass er sich nicht mit blockierenden Vorderrad auf die Nase legen konnte. Er hat sehr kräftige Hände. 

Das Rad hat neu 200€ gekostet. Eigentlich irre; soviel hat vor 40 Jahren mein erstes 26" Rad mit allen Furz und Feuerstein, wie Edelstahlschutzbleche, Gepäckträger, Schaltung, Lichtanlage und vieles mehr gekostet.
Für 90€ würden wir es abgeben. Der Lenker ist leider erheblich zerkratzt, aber neu pulvern lohnt nicht, da die Jungs alles testen, was geht. Ob Treppen oder Skaterbahn, es gibt immer mal Bodenkontakt.
Deshalb bin ich auch nicht für ein Leichtbau-2000€-Kinder-Bike zu begeistern. Das 16" Specialized ist sicherlich nicht das leichteste, dafür aber sehr stabil. Nur die Montagequalität ab Werk ist sehr bescheiden. Mein Händler hatte es mir wunschgemäß original verpackt zugesandt, mit der Folge, dass ich alle Lage nachstellen musste. Das Tretlager ist auch nicht erste Sahne, hat aber bisher bestens seinen Dienst vollzogen.
Bei Bedarf erstelle ich aktuelle Fotos.
Die Griffe sollten auch getauscht werden, da er sie richtig abgegriffen hat.


----------



## michfisch (15. April 2014)

Stell es im Bikemarkt ein


----------



## client (15. April 2014)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Nee Groß ist er nicht, hat jetzt 101 und Schrittlänge 42cm.
> 
> Eigentlich dachte ich auch das wird erst im Herbst ein Thema, der Junge Mann ist allerdings frustriert dass es nicht so schnell geht wie er möchte und hüpft dann immer so auf seinem Sattel rum. Das 12" ist auch arg nervös wenn er über seine Lieblingshubbel fährt.
> 
> ...


Zu früh gibt es nicht. Die Kleinen wissen am Besten wann es ihnen mit dem Rad gefällt. Mein Sohn ist im Jan 2009 geboren worden und er ist im Juli 2011 auf das 16" Tretrad geklettert und konnte nach wenigen Tagen selbstständig fahren. Davor ist er über ein Jahr lang Laufrad gefahren.
Der hat mich ständig auf meinen Rädern gesehen und er wollte mich immer mit seinem Rad begleiten. Papa ist halt noch ein Vorbild, solange die Jungs klein sind.


----------



## Dark Side (15. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mal 'ne schnelle Frage zu den Reifen (zum 100. Mal  ). Bei meiner Lütten muss ich vor dem Urlaub die Pneus tauschen. Aktuell sind Specialized verbaut (24''). Die sind schön voluminös, aber mit wenig Profil und recht hart (70A + alt). Was empfehlt ihr für Allmountain-Einsatz? Den Rocket Ron oder eher Mow Joe? Der Reifen soll leicht rollen, mit wenig Druck fahrbar sein (Volumen) und im technischen Terrain gut haften. Er muss nicht mit HRII  oder Magic Mary konkurieren, sollte aber auch nicht auf jeder Wurzel und jedem Stein wegrutschen, wenn es mal leicht feucht wird.




Schwalbe Black Jack

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stemminator (20. April 2014)

Hallo,
überlege meiner Ziehtochter ein kleines Rad zu kaufen. Sie wird im Juli acht Jahre alt, ist 129cm groß und hat eine Innenbeinlänge von 58cm. Aktuell radelt Sie auf einem 18" Kinderrädchen rum, welches aber zu klein wird. Lohnt es sich noch ein 20" Rad zu holen oder besser gleich ein 24"?


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2014)

Auf jeden Fall ein 24". Mit 20" wird sie immer der Bremsklotz sein und für 24" ist sie groß genug.


----------



## Ann (20. April 2014)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Sie wird im Juli acht Jahre alt, ist 129cm groß und hat eine Innenbeinlänge von 58cm. Aktuell radelt Sie auf einem 18" Kinderrädchen rum, welches aber zu klein wird.



auf jeden fall ein 24". meine tochter ist 7 und fährt jetzt ein 24er, weil das 20er zu klein war. sie ist 128 groß und kommt auf ihrem 24er isla supergut zurecht. wichtig ist halt, daß es was vernüftiges ist und keine bleiente. klar ist der sprung groß, aber wenn das rad handlich und leicht ist, wird sie mit sicherheit damit klar kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (20. April 2014)

Ich würde auch das 24er bevorzugen, auch wenn Velotraum z.B. etwas anderes vertritt. Sicher muß man auf einem 20er nicht der Bremsklotz sein, gibt ja auch sehr gute Falträder mit 20"-LR, die sehr schnell sind. Ich muß gerade dran denken, wie es war, als ich so groß war. Da war ich 9, fast 10, und hatte die Schnauze voll von der Gangschaltung meines High-Riseres, das Rad meiner Mutter fuhr viel besser. So eins bekam ich dann auch: ein Falter 28er Tourenrad, 1 Gang, sicher bleischwer, aber fuhr gut. Ich war zufrieden.

Oliver


----------



## Stemminator (20. April 2014)

Danke für die Antworten!  
Gibt es ein empfehlenswertes Rad für um die 400Euro? Es darf ruhig etwas "Sportlicher" ausschauen, Körbchen und Gepäckträger dürfen fehlen.


----------



## hasardeur (20. April 2014)

Im Bikemarkt Teile zusammensuchen und etwas Glück haben. Ich habe für meine Tochter ein Specialized Hot Rock für ca. 400€ aufgebaut. Rahmen kam ca. 100€. Außer Sattel nebst Sattelstütze und Tretlager ist nichts vom alten Rad geblieben. Ein paar Teile hatte ich noch, Schaltung, Gabel, Bremsen, Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau usw. habe ich teilweise neu, teilweise gebraucht günstig erstanden. Gewicht liegt bei unter 11kg, was bei dem Aufbau ganz gut ist. Gegenüber dem originalen Rad habe ich locker 2kg eingespart.

Bilder findest Du in meinem Album.


----------



## Stemminator (21. April 2014)

Ich fange nach über Zehn Jahren selbst wieder mit dem Radeln an und habe bisher noch nie selbst ein Fahrrad zusammen gebaut, was jetzt nicht heißen soll das ich es nicht angehen würde. 
Der Gedanke ist nicht schlecht aber die Auswahl an einzelnen Rahmen ist recht mau oder ich suche falsch. Bei ebay bin ich auf einen Rahmen der Firma Poisenbikes gestoßen, leider nur für 20" Laufräder gemacht. Habe denen mal eine email geschrieben ob es auch eine 24" Version gibt, auf der HP des Herstellers konnte ich nichts finden.

Edit: Sehe gerade hier im Forum das die 24" Rahmen Ausverkauft wurden und wohl nicht mehr zu haben sind - schade.


----------



## trolliver (21. April 2014)

Das muß nichts heißen, Mail abwarten. Die Poison-Rahmen waren schon mehrfach ausverkauft oder vergriffen und tauchten dann wieder auf. Man muß halt wissen, daß diese Rahmen nicht immer alle gleich sind und / oder auch mal eine "Besonderheit" aufweisen. Bei meinem 20er sind wie bei einigen anderen auch die hinteren Cantisockel zu tief angeschweißt, dann passen manche V-Brake-Arme eventuell nicht. Auch eine passende Starrgabel aufzutreiben ist nicht immer einfach, die Suche hier füllt manche Threads. Doch es gibt da schon Auswege....

Dennoch sind die Rahmen gewichtsmäßig gut, für den Preis sogar sehr gut, bislang ist keiner hier im Forum kaputt gegangen und sie können günstig bei Poison gepulvert werden. Auch sonst sind die Leute dort entgegenkommend.

Alternative wäre halt, ein 24"-Rad von Scott / Cube / Steppenwolf etc. gebraucht zu kaufen, um es aufzurüsten. Der Rahmen ist meist nicht zu schwer, und beim Austauschen richtet man sich nach Lust und Geld.


----------



## baben (21. April 2014)

Hallo Stemminator,

den Antworten 24" stimme ich bzw. mein 8jähriger Sohn bei. ;-)  Das Problem bei einem Komplettaufbau ist, es wird dauern und ohne Restekiste und Erfahrung noch länger dauern und auch nicht billig.

Ich habe ein gebrauchtes Scott gekauft und bin immer wieder auf der Suche nach Teilen die ich tauschen kann. Der Vorteil ist dabei, die kurzen können gleich losradeln und müssen nicht Wochen warten bis das Rad fertig ist. Ich hatte nach Scott JR, Cube 240, Stevens Kid bei ebay gesucht, vernünftiges bekommt man zwischen 80 und 160 € und dann hat man noch ordentlich Luft zum optimieren. Gerade wenn Sie jetzt auf einem 16" unterwegs ist und du auch nicht der Fahrer bist der bei seinem Rad auf jedes Gramm schaust, dann wird es für die "kleine" auch bei einem der genannten Räder quasi ein Quantensprung sein.

Den Komplettaufbau kann man sich dann für das nächste Rad vornehmen, für 26" ist die Auswahl auch größer und es ist ja ein passendes Rad vorhanden. Den Tip habe ich mir auch zu Herzen genommen, trotzdem suche ich noch immer weiter nach Teilen für 24" - zwar bekloppt aber so sind die Papas halt.

P.S. im Bikemarkt sind gerade 3-4 vernünftige Räder im Angebot, teilweise mit vernünftigen Preisen...Außerdem bekommt man hier i.d.R. vernünftige gepflegte Räder...

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. April 2014)

Ich  muss wegen der aktuellen Auswahl im Bikemarkt leider widersprechen, zumindest wenn das Ziel besteht, ein akzeptables Bike für ca. 400€ zu erhalten. Alle Bikes sind dazu preislich überteuert oder bieten keine entsprechende Ausgangslage, da bei allen die schwere und oft ungünstige Serienausstattung verbaut ist.
Für mich gibt es nur zwei Alternativen. Entweder kaufst Du so ein Bike und es wird so gefahren, wie es da steht oder Du tauschst bis auf ganz wenige Teile alles aus. Wenigstens Cockpit, Gabel, Schaltung, Kurbel müssen mMn getauscht werden, da
- viel zu schwer
- ohne sinnvolle oder mit eingeschränkter Funktion
- vom Kind schwer zu bedienen (3x7 Schaltung)
Und da fängt die Misere leider an. Eine Kurbel ist schnell getauscht, doch eine Einfach-Kurbel mit sinnvoll langen Kurbelarmen ist nicht so leicht bzw. günstig zu bekommen. Viele bauen hier deshalb andere Kurbeln um (Kürzen). Das ist aber sehr aufwendig und vom Laien kaum machbar.
Wenn Du auf 1-fach umbaust, muss eine andere Schaltung her (9- oder 10-fach), um eine sinnvolle Spreizung zu erhalten. Das wiederum bedeutet ein anderes Hinterrad, da die 7-fach Schaltungen nicht auf dieselben Naben passen (Schraubkranz vs. gesteckte Kassette).
Die originalen Gabeln kannst Du allesamt vergessen. Diese Dinger sind nur der Optik wegen dran und können es gewichtsmäßig locker mit einer Doppelbrückengabel aus dem Downhill-Bereich aufnehmen. 2,7kg und mehr sind keine Seltenheit. Leider funktionieren die Teile dann nicht einmal. also entweder baust Du auf Starrgabel um oder kaufst eine funktionierende und etwa 1kg leichtere Gabel. Wirklich funktionierende 24'' Gabeln, die bei dem geringen Körpergeweicht der Kids funktionieren, gibt es nicht so oft. Eigentlich fällt mir da nur ein Modell von RST (das teuerste) und wohl die Spinner (in DE schwer zu bekommen) ein. Auch die teuerste 24'' Suntour-Gabel ist nicht wirklich gut. Was bleibt also? Eine 26'' Gabel. Das wiederum bedeutet, dass das VR auf Scheibenbremse umgebaut werden muss, da bei 26'' Gabeln, selbst wenn Cantisockel vorhanden sind, diese nicht mehr zum 24'' Rad passen. Hier ist die Auswahl allerdings recht groß. Eine Gabel mit 80-100 mm Federweg ist optimal und somit kann man auch auf ältere Gabeln zurück greifen. Wichtig ist mMn, dass es sich um Luft-Gabeln handelt, damit sie gut abstimmbar sind. Aber auch hier gibt es Gabeln, die Mindestdrücke benötigen, die wiederum mind. 40-50 kg Fahrergewicht voraussetzen. Nun ja, Scheibenbremsen brauchst Du nun also auch noch und daher auch ein anderes Vorderrad, um die Bremsscheibe aufnehmen zu können. Bei der Gelegenheit baut man dann am besten den wohl eh verrosteten offenen Steuersatz auf gedichtete Lager um.

Ich will keinen Schrecken verbreiten. Gerade die Meisterung dieser ganzen Herausforderungen und die geforderte Kreativität dabei macht wohl den Reiz aus, dem die meisten hier verfallen sind. Doch gibt es eben nur zwei Wege, entweder man hat Zeit und kann alle erforderlichen Teile günstig ergattern oder es kostet schnell mal das Zwei- bis Dreifache.

Ich schreibe mal kurz die Teileliste vom Bike meiner Tochter mit Preisen auf, als Richtwert. N = Neuteile, G = Gebrauchtteile. Manche Preise sind Schätzungen, da ich mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern kann. In Summe kommst Du aber auf etwa 400€.

- Rahmen Specialized Hotrock (G - 100€)
- Kurbel Funn Souljam (N - 18€)
- Lenker Funn, ca. 150g (N - 10 €)....Gewichtsersparnis ca. 360g!!!
- Vorbau Funn (N - 20 €)
- Gabel Epicon (G - 50€)....Gewichtsersparnis ca. 1kg...funktioniert top und ist super zu traveln
- Laufradsatz (G - 60€)
- Scheibenbremse Julie (G - 60€) ..... für VR + HR, brauchte aber nur VR, also 1x Ersatz vorhanden
- IS-PM Adapter zur Aufnahme der Bremse an Gabel (N - 10 €)
- Kassette + X9-Schaltung (G - 50€)
- Kettenblatt Ultegra 34 Zähne (N - 9€)
- Bremsgriff für V-Brake (N - 10€)

Aus der Restekiste und Bestand:
- Teile zum Umbau der Naben auf Schnellspannachse (hatten 10mm Achsen)
- Bowdenzüge, Schaltzüge, Hüllen und Tüllen, Öle (f. Gabel, Bremse)
- Griffe
- Pedale
- Sattelklemme
- Kette
- V-Brake (HR)
- Bremsscheibe (VR)

Ich denke, allein diese Teile kosten mehr als 100€, müsstest Du alles neu kaufen. Dazu kommt etwas Erfahrung, so dass ich die Gabel komplett selbst Überholen und so vorm sicheren Tod retten konnte.

Daher mein abschließender Rat: Wenn das Schrauben für Dich ein Teil des Hobbys ist, geh die Sache an und baue ein Rad selbst auf. Nimm Dir Zeit, dann sparst Du Geld. Rat gibt es hier kostenlos und evtl. auch den einen oder anderen Tipp, was man gerade wo günstig bekommt. Vielleicht gibt es sogar günstig das eine oder andere Teil hier zu ergattern. Wenn Dich das alles mehr erschreckt, als herausfordert, dann such ein  fertiges Rad. Auch hier gibt es immer wieder gute und bereits umgebaute Angebote. Für das Rad meiner Tochter würde ich übrigens 350€ haben wollen, wenn wir es Ende nächster Saison verkaufen. Das ist für Dich aber zu spät und soll nur als Richtwert dienen.

Hier nun doch noch ein Bild, damit Du siehst, was für Dein Budget möglich ist:


----------



## Ann (21. April 2014)

ich würde nicht selbst aufbauen. das 18er ist eh schon viel zu klein, sprich es bleibt fast keine zeit für die sucherei und den aufbau, vor allem, wenn du keinerlei erfahrung hast. ich würde ein vernüftiges, fertiges 24er kaufen und evtl. schon anfangen ein 26er aufzubauen. vernüftige 24er findest du bei frog, pepper, kania, woom und mein absoluter favorit islabikes, dafür brauchst du aber beziehungen nach england. pepper liefert leider erst im august, kania wahrscheinlich wie immer ausverkauft, woom evtl. auch, isla wie gesagt nur über england. ich denke für dein geldbeutel und bzgl. verfügbarkeit wäre frog das richtige. die haben auch schöne farben, da haperts bei den anderen meist....(zumin. war das bei uns so ;-)) frog´s gibt es schon bei einigen händler in DE, wo kommt ihr denn her?


----------



## baben (21. April 2014)

Für mich werden die Argumente 

sofort fahrbereit (die Saison hat bereist bekommen und das Rad soll sicher nicht im Herbst fertig werden)
Umstieg von 16" auf ein Standardrad in 24" von einem der genannten Hersteller ist ein Riesensprung. Die "kleine" wird es sofort als ein akzeptables Rad identifizieren.
ohne Erfahrung hat man teilweise auch noch Kosten für Fehlkäufe etc. einplanen, ging/geht zumindest mir so. Natürlich kann man das mit sorgfältiger Vorbereitung minimieren, das kostet aber auch noch mal Zeit. Ich habe schon Stunden vorm INet verbracht und meine Frau fühlt sich langsam wie eine Logistikmitarbeiterin - schon wieder Pakete...bitte zurücksenden... usw..
Gebracutteile in dem Segment sind nicht a la minute verfügbar sondern hier brauch man Zeit und Geduld.
zu wenig bewerten. Sinnvoller ist sicher die Variante Neuaufbau oder Kauf eines schon relativ guten Rades von den wenigen darauf spezialisierten Herstellern aber für den Neuaufbau braucht man Zeit und für die andere Variante auch mehr als 400 €.

Wäre ich im Herbst letztens Jahres auf den Geschmack gekommen, so wäre es sicher ein Neuaufbau geworden - insofern alles richtig.

Gruß Marco


----------



## drehvial (21. April 2014)

Auch wenn überwiegend ein 24" Rad empfohlen wird: ich würde zu einem 20" mit größerem (längerem) Rahmen greifen. Für mich ein entscheidender Punkt ist immer wieder der Abstand vom Sattel zum Tretlager und bei 24" liegt das Tretlager nun mal höher als beim 20", was heisst, dass der Abstand zwischen Sattel und Tretlager bei 24" die entscheidenden cm kleiner ist (und das Knie beim Pedalieren zu hoch kommt). 
Wenn Budget dann noch eine Rolle spielt würde ich erst recht bei 20" bleiben, da bei 24" die Auswahl an Rahmen und Gabeln fast noch kleiner scheint als bei 20".

drehvial


----------



## Ann (21. April 2014)

drehvial schrieb:


> Für mich ein entscheidender Punkt ist immer wieder der Abstand vom Sattel zum Tretlager und bei 24" liegt das Tretlager nun mal höher als beim 20", was heisst, dass der Abstand zwischen Sattel und Tretlager bei 24" die entscheidenden cm kleiner ist (und das Knie beim Pedalieren zu hoch kommt).
> Wenn Budget dann noch eine Rolle spielt würde ich erst recht bei 20" bleiben, da bei 24" die Auswahl an Rahmen und Gabeln fast noch kleiner scheint als bei 20".



das mag evtl. stimmen, aber schon gesehen, wenn das 20" zu klein ist, bzw. die beine zu lang sind, wie hoch die knie dann kommen? bei meiner kleinen war es statt fahren, eher ein hocken wie der aff auf dem schleifstein, knie gingen schon nach aussen. jetzt mit dem 24" schaut es wieder wie radfahren aus und sie fühlt sich nun auch wieder wohl. vorher haben ihr die knie wehgetan, eben weil sie kein platz mehr hatte und die knie total hoch und seitlich gingen. sattel kann man halt auch nicht unendlich hoch stellen, denn sonst ist die haltung zum lenker überstreckt, das sieht man und die kleinen merken es auch, vor allem in dem alter. 

mit deiner rechnung bzgl. budget hast du aber den entscheidenden fehler drin, daß das 20" nächstes jahr mit sicherheit zu klein ist (da ist die ziehtocher dann schon 9!)  falls es dieses jahr noch gehen sollte. und 2 räder sind doch teurer, als eines, oder? die vor mir genannten geben sich zwischen 20 und 24 ja keine unsummen, das sind zwischen 50 - max. 100 euro und die summe ist gleich verloren, wenn man ein rad wieder gebraucht verkauft...


----------



## trolliver (21. April 2014)

Das mit der Tretlagerhöhe ist je nach Hersteller auch unterschiedlich. Allein beim Isla Beinn24 gibt es eine deutlichere Tretlagerabsenkung als beim Beinn20. Wäre das Tretlager auf gleicher Höhe wie beim 20er, käme die Pedale aufgrund längerer Kurbelarme früher in Kurven auf den Boden. Beim 20er bräuchte ein größerer, langbeinierer Fahrer ebenfalls längere Kurbelarme, um ergonomisch treten zu können. Die wären mir mit Tretlagerabsenkung dann zu nah am Boden. Beim Speedster und Moskito von MTB Cycletech wiederum sind die Tretlagerabsenkungen gleich, das Tretlager des 24er also gut 5cm höher als das des 20ers.

Nichtsdestotrotz empfehlen ja sowohl Cycletech (mit dem Moskito) als auch Velotraum (mit dem K2) ihre 20"-Räder für langen Gebrauch. Kann man machen. Das für und wider wird man für sich immer abwägen müssen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (22. April 2014)

drehvial schrieb:


> Für mich ein entscheidender Punkt ist immer wieder der Abstand vom Sattel zum Tretlager und bei 24" liegt das Tretlager nun mal höher als beim 20", was heisst, dass der Abstand zwischen Sattel und Tretlager bei 24" die entscheidenden cm kleiner ist (und das Knie beim Pedalieren zu hoch kommt).



wieso ist es ein unterschied, abstand vom sattel zum tretlager?

der abstand ist immer gleich, wenn es richtig eingestellt ist, egal ob 16" 20" oder 24".
das maß bzw der abstand wird von der beinlänge bestimmt.
der einzige unterschied zwischen den rahmengrößen ist der auszug der sattelstütze, denn die sitzrohrlängen variieren zwischen den einzelnen rahmengrößen, doch das maß sattel zum tretlager bleibt immer gleich.

oder verwechselst du das mit der tretlagerhöhe?!


----------



## Y_G (22. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung: VR-Bremsen sind bis 20" oder gar 24" total nebensächlich. ...



Also meine Beiden haben bereits am 16" prima mit beiden Bremsen gebremst... Rücktritt kennen Sie gar nicht.


----------



## Dark Side (22. April 2014)

Und wie soll er dann stoppies machen
Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## BikerDad (22. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (22. April 2014)

Schönes Speci.


----------



## Stemminator (22. April 2014)

Danke für die ganze Hilfestellung. 
Leider hat Poison aktuell keinen einzelnen 24" Rahmen mehr und bisher ist für den Nachschub steht noch kein Lieferdatum Fest.
Der Selbstaufbau würde mich ja schon reizen aber worauf sollte man denn beim Rahmen (Marken Hersteller?, Form? usw.) achten, wenn man ein Rad für die Schlachtbank kauft? 

Von den Herstellern die Ann nannte gefällt mir das "Woom5" recht gut, auch wenn es etwas schwerer scheint als vergleichbare Räder der anderen Hersteller.


----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2014)

Man sollte wissen, dass die Rahmen der ganzen Hersteller wie Steppenwolf, Cube, Ghost.....wahrscheinlich alles aus der gleichen Bude kommen. Es ist also ziemlich egal, was Ihr Euch da holt. Lediglich große "global Player" (Specialized, Scott, Canondale) bauen wirklich eigene Rahmen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie immer besser sind. Sie sehen manchmal nur besser oder anders aus.
Ich würde bei einem Rahmen immer auf eine geringe Überstandshöhe achten, damit sich die Kids beim Notabstieg, vor allem im Gleände, nicht am Rahmen  weh tun. Auch wenn ein Fully sicher der Traum ist, stehen Mehrgewicht und Funktion kaum in einem sinnvollen Verhältnis. Vorteilhaft ist es auch, wenn der Rahmen bereits eine Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen hat (Cantisockel haben eigentlich alle). So hat man die freie Bremsenwahl. Ausreichend Führungen für Leitungen und Züge sind gut und sie sollten möglichst unter dem Oberrohr oder am Unterrohr verlaufen. Leitungsführungen auf dem Oberrohr sind ungünstig. Außerdem sollte es möglich sein, durchgängige Bowdenzüge zu verbauen. Die beiden letzten dinge sind aber eher nice-to-have.
Der Rest ist eigentlich egal und eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Verarbeitung ist natürlich wichitig, aber das versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Roelof (23. April 2014)

BikerDad schrieb:


> FSR



Mal schauen, was wir da haben:

Specialized Hotrock FSR - neu lackiert und dezent gehalten
mit Alu- und/oder Titanschraubenupdate
26" Sid 2000, getravelt auf 60mm
Adapter vorne für die 24 Zoll Laufräder
Tune-Naben
Tune Flaschenhalter
Tune Schnellspanner
Tune Steuersatz
der weiße Syntace Vorbau ist für mich nicht genau definierbar - ist das ein F119??
XTR 970 Schaltwerk mit doppelseitigem Carbonkäfig
Record Umwerfer mit Carbon-Platte am Käfig
KMC X9SL
Welgo-Pedale (sind das Titanachsen??)

Unsicher bin ich bei 
Felgen - sind das KinLins?
Kassette - 12-32? ist das eine XT oder XTR oder lieg ich da voll daneben??
Bremshebeln - AEST?
Bremsen - Vueltas?
Auf einem Foto schaut die Sattelklemme wie eine PRC aus, aber anhand der vorhandenen Tune-Teile würd ich auch die Würger-Skyline nicht ganz ausschließen wollen - btw ist da die Schraube nicht etwas zu lange??
die Kurbel schaut auch nicht ganz original aus - ist die von dir ausgefräst?? gibt es da Details dazu??  dann würd ich da noch FRM Blätter und Tiso Alu Schrauben vermuten...

jedenfalls sehr hübsch geworden - find auch gut, dass du vorne die Bremse nicht mit Aluschrauben befestigt zu haben scheinst... Hinten ist es vertretbar. Wünsche deiner kleinen jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß mit dem Hobel, und pass auf - lang dauert es nicht mehr, bis die schneller ist als du - Fährt ja fast von selbst, so ein Bike.

Was wiegt der Hobel denn komplett und der Rahmen nach dem er neue Farbe bekommen hat??


----------



## Diman (23. April 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Auf einem Foto schaut die Sattelklemme wie eine PRC aus, aber anhand der vorhandenen Tune-Teile würd ich auch die Würger-Skyline nicht ganz ausschließen wollen


Ist eine PRC, eine Sattelklemme in lila wäre doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Diman (23. April 2014)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Der Selbstaufbau würde mich ja schon reizen aber worauf sollte man denn beim Rahmen (Marken Hersteller?, Form? usw.) achten, wenn man ein Rad für die Schlachtbank kauft?


 Specialized Hotrock 24 bei ebay, wäre bestimmt eine gute Basis.


----------



## trolliver (23. April 2014)

Was ihr alles erkennt... nicht schlecht. Vor allem die nicht-Aluverschraubung der Bremsarme vorn...

Die Kinlin-Felgen sind es meiner Meinung nach nicht, zumindest Philipps haben in 20" kein solches Profil. Ach ja, in 24" gibt es die ja auch gar nicht.

@BikerDad : Adapter für die Bremsarme selbst gefräst? Ist ein unglaublich schickes Rädle geworden!

Oliver


----------



## Diman (23. April 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Adapter für die Bremsarme selbst gefräst?


Sind das nicht welche von Bombshell?


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2014)

Wir haben uns die Mühe gemacht und unserem Junior (fast 4) ein Islabike Cnoc 16 besorgt. Innerhalb weniger Versuche hat er es eigentlich gleich rausgehabt. Er ist noch ein wenig zu klein für den Rahmen, aber ich dachte mir dass das 14er relativ schnell zu klein sein würde und hab ihm daher das 16er geholt.

Er ist jedenfalls sehr glücklich übers Radl und will überall hin mit der Kiste fahren  Und es muß gleichwertig behandelt werden, wie die großen Bikes im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (23. April 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Specialized Hotrock 24 bei ebay, wäre bestimmt eine gute Basis.



Wäre der auch brauchbar?
http://m.ebay.de/itm/281303856089?nav=SEARCH

Wollte den dann umpulvern/lackieren lassen.


----------



## Roelof (23. April 2014)

erinnert mich eher an die Baumarkt-Rad-Abteilung. Der geschraubte 1" Steuersatz ist nicht mehr ganz so aktuell - da findet sich wahrscheinlich schwer eine gute, leichte Gabel...


----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2014)

Das Hotrock von eBay ist wirklich nicht übel. Die Gabel sieht sogar so aus, als ob sie funktionieren könnte. Damit würdest Du mind. 150€ sparen, da Du keine neue Gabel, keinen neuen Laufräder und auch keine Scheibenbremsen brauchst. Eigentlich könnte das Rad erst einmal so gefahren werden, wie es ist und dann nach und nach optimiert werden. Mehr als 250€ würde ich aber nicht dafür zahlen.

Ansonsten einfach weiter schauen...vor allem bei ebay-kleinanzeigen. Hier nur das aktuelle Ergebnis für Speci Hotrock in 24''.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...zed-hotrock-24/k0c217+fahrraeder.art_s:kinder

Alle Bikes bis 150€ würden sich preislich für einen kompletten Neuaufbau lohnen, teurere müsste man prüfen, ob man mehr als Sattel und Tretlager behalten kann.

Ich hätte übrigens noch eine schwarze 26'' Suntour Axon mit Canti-Sockeln und IS-Aufnahme rumliegen, die für ein Kinderrad geeignet wäre. Wenn Interesse besteht, wiege ich sie mache ein paar Bilder und gebe sie inkl. neuem Service für 50€ ab.


----------



## Floh (23. April 2014)

Ein Cannondale in 24" ist schon fast "out of the box" ein gutes Rad (Allerdings 350 Euro). Die Cubes sind gut tunebar (kann man gebraucht um die 150 Euro kriegen). Indiskutabel bei allen 24ern sind die Gabeln, wenn es Federgabeln sind. Eine getravelte 26er Gabel mit 160er Scheibe ist da die bessere Wahl.


----------



## BikerDad (23. April 2014)

Im Prinzip hat roelof es schon auf den Punkt gebracht, ich habe eigentlich nur die Teile von dem 24 zoll Kona an das speci geschraubt. 
Die Gabel ist eine Ur-sid, die Adapter von bombshell, Kassette xt 11- 34, der LRS wiegt so um die 1450, die Felgen sind von velocity. Vorbau ist ein f 109 von Cube mit spacern auf 25,4.
Das Rot kommt noch weg. 

Ich gebe zu, es sind aluschrauben an den v brakes. Wir fahren aber schon ewig so rum, vielleicht mach ich noch titan dran, wiegt ja auch nicht viel mehr. Hinten ist eine Vuelta dran, an der vorne hab ich einen alukit verbaut, wiegt komplett auch nur 125 Gramm 

Nun habe ich mir nach dem lackieren die gewinde des tretlagers versaut, nichts was man nich nachschneiden könnte , aber da ich fertig werden wollte habe ich eine Art press fit mit dem Innenlager konstruiert und eingepresst, ist nicht leichter , aber hat funktioniert. Weiterhin habe ich die Anschläge für die down pull Funktion des umwerfers verlegt, da es sonst Probleme gegeben hätte, er kommt ja eigentlich von oben. 
Am rahmen habe ich die Lagerung komplett in alu nachgedreht, spart ca 100 Gramm , Gewicht komplett 9,1 kg laut Küchenwaage. 

Wenn ich mal noch Lust habe kommt hinten noch ein Luftdämpfer  rein, jetzt wird erst mal gefahren. 
Sorry für die Schreibweise, sitze am Handy.


----------



## memphis35 (23. April 2014)

Wenn Geld die kleinere Rolle spielt ( Heute erst entdeckt )

http://www.federleicht-bike.at/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (23. April 2014)

hier mal das Bike der jetzt 12 jährigen Großen






Das Rad ist ein fast kompletter Nauaufbau, hinzu kam, dass ich mein leichtes Hardtail geschlachtet habe und daher eineige Teile über hatte. Auch hier ist noch die ein oder andere Baustelle, siehe Sattel, Pedale und der Umbau vorne auf PM

Die Kurbellänge ist 165 mm, das Gesamtgewicht momentan 10,00 kg, es wird allerdings noch ein wenig leichter. Wichtiger ist, dass es passt, fährt und vor allem hält.


----------



## Roelof (24. April 2014)

ich hab den Umbau-Thread mit Spannung verfolgt - ist toll geworden... ich würde noch 2 gleiche Bremsscheiben reinschrauben, ist ein optisches Ungleichgewicht.


----------



## Diman (24. April 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> ich hab den Umbau-Thread mit Spannung verfolgt.


Wo gab es denn einen Umbau-Thread, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## BikerDad (24. April 2014)

deswegen ja umbau auf PM, dann siehts wieder harmonisch aus, momentan ist ja 180 mm mit adapter, für 40 kg reichlich überdimensioniert

der Umbau fand auf Light-Bikes statt und begann so


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. April 2014)

BikerDad schrieb:


> deswegen ja umbau auf PM, dann siehts wieder harmonisch aus, momentan ist ja 180 mm mit adapter, für 40 kg reichlich überdimensioniert
> 
> der Umbau fand auf Light-Bikes statt und begann so


 
hast du mal den Link dazu bitte find ich grad nicht
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Diman (24. April 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> hast du mal den Link dazu bitte find ich grad nicht


http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23375


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. April 2014)

WOW Respekt super Arbeit @BikerDad 
und danke an Diman für den Link


----------



## schoeppi (25. April 2014)

Hier die aktuelle Einsatzmaschine meines Juniors, 10 Jahre:





9,2kg

Die Race Face Kurbel ist natürlich nicht die leichteste, musste aber unbedingt dran weil "Renn-Fratz" so cool ist, hats geheißen.
Vorbau ist mittlerweile ein weisser WCS.
Alles andere hab ich aus dem Vorgänger-Rahmen übernommen.


----------



## tripletschiee (29. April 2014)

BikerDad schrieb:


> ... Gewicht komplett 9,1 kg laut Küchenwaage.



Alter Falter!!!!  Das nenn ich mal ein Gewicht!
Hast Du eine Liste mit den Einzelgeweichten? Bin ja auch gerade dabei ein FSR für meinen älteren Filius aufzubauen, aber an das Gewicht werde ich nicht ansatzweise rankommen.


----------



## tripletschiee (29. April 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1975 (30. April 2014)

Mal eine Frage: Wie schwer sind die Bikes eurer Sprösslinge?


----------



## der_erce (30. April 2014)

cnoc 16  für meinen 4 jährigen Sohn wiegt 6kg.


----------



## Diman (30. April 2014)

kurt1975 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Wie schwer sind die Bikes eurer Sprösslinge?


Nicht schwer, leicht!


----------



## Ann (30. April 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Nicht schwer, leicht!



unseres ist auch leicht  24" mit ständer, flaschenhalter, schutzblechen, stecklichter, gepäckträger nicht ganz 10,2 kg


----------



## michfisch (30. April 2014)

kurt1975 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Wie schwer sind die Bikes eurer Sprösslinge?


meine kleine sagt auch "Bike" dazu, ist z.Z. auf einem Kidsbike von BMW mit 5,8 kg gepimmt unterwegs.


----------



## Y_G (30. April 2014)

kurt1975 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Wie schwer sind die Bikes eurer Sprösslinge?


cnoc16" mit 5,9 kg und Beinn20"L mit 6,9 kg


----------



## FE-schwein (30. April 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> meine kleine sagt auch "Bike" dazu, ist z.Z. auf einem Kidsbike von BMW mit 5,8 kg gepimmt unterwegs.


Kannst bitte mal kurz aufzählen was du an dem Kidsbike alles gepimmt hast. 
"Unseres" ist seit heute da. In der Laufradkonfiguration habe ich out of the box 6,1 kg gewogen.
Auf dem Plan stehen im Moment leichte Naben, Speichenzahl von 20 auf 16 mit Alunippeln, Mini V-brake, gekürzter flatbar-Lenker.


----------



## Dark Side (30. April 2014)

Stadtrand bekommt neue Schutzbleche nach einem crash

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## batistuta (30. April 2014)

Hier die Bikes meiner Beiden, geh sie nachher mal wiegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batistuta (30. April 2014)

Hat da was nicht funktioniert? Okay, zweiter Versuch!


----------



## michfisch (30. April 2014)

FE-schwein schrieb:


> Kannst bitte mal kurz aufzählen was du an dem Kidsbike alles gepimmt hast.
> "Unseres" ist seit heute da. In der Laufradkonfiguration habe ich out of the box 6,1 kg gewogen.
> Auf dem Plan stehen im Moment leichte Naben, Speichenzahl von 20 auf 16 mit Alunippeln, Mini V-brake, gekürzter flatbar-Lenker.


Alles Geraffel abgebaut ( Plastikschutz, alle Taschen usw) anderer Lenker mit Vorbau und Lager-
Tretkurbel und Innenlager geändert, leichte Pedalen
Anderer Sattel und Stütze.
Bremse Avid
Hälfte der Speichen weg, dann bleibt die Uhr bei 5,8 stehen


----------



## hasardeur (30. April 2014)

Dark Side schrieb:


> Stadtrand bekommt neue Schutzbleche nach einem crash
> 
> Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk




Hehe, der Lidl-T-Schlüsselsatz darf in keinem Bikerhaushalt fehlen.

Was hast Du mit Deinem Filou gemacht, dass er so gern selbst schraubt? Ich muss mir immer sonstwas einfallen lassen, damit meine Kids mal ihr Räder grob putzen, von mehr ganz zu schweigen. An der Vorbildfunktion kann es nicht liegen, so oft wie ich schraube


----------



## Dark Side (30. April 2014)

Nix, er hat sich selber dafür begeistert und der kleine (5 Jahre) bastelt auch an seinem bike

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Mai 2014)

meine Kinder haben lieber einen Mechanicker (Daddy) als selbst Hand anzulegen
dieses Fette Gusset am Ghost ist doch voll unnötig

hier mal was anderes mir gefällts
http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1034969/10-year-old-jackson-goldstone-killing-it


----------



## BikerDad (1. Mai 2014)

@tripletschiee
eine direkte Liste habe ich nicht, wie ja schon geschrieben habe ich die meisten Teile vom Kona übernommen, die Bilder sind in meinem Album.
Die Gabel wiegt etwas um die 1100 gramm, dass Innenlager nunmehr auch nur noch um die 130. Der Sattel ist der von Scott im Album den habe ich nur neu beziehen lassen. Ich denke mal mit Gabel, Kurbel LRS kommt man schon auf ein gutes Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batistuta (1. Mai 2014)

Das Gohst hat sich meine Kleine selbst ausgesucht. Sie wollte auch ein MTB, wie ihr Bruder. Gewicht ist bei ihr noch nebensächlich, bin froh wenn sie geradeaus fährt!


----------



## Waldschratt (1. Mai 2014)

Ich hab noch paar kindertaugliche Parts in Bikemarkt.


----------



## ALMU (2. Mai 2014)

Cube 20" liegt jetzt bei 8,2kg


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2014)

unser erster gemeinsamer bikepark besuch... wir hatten beide 200% spass   





und das alles mit nem serienbike


----------



## hasardeur (5. Mai 2014)

Ja cool! Macht immer wieder Spaß mit den Kleinen....und die lernen so schnell.


----------



## batistuta (5. Mai 2014)

Welcher Park?


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2014)

Beerfelden


----------



## kawa116 (8. Mai 2014)

Servus, bin auch grad dabei meiner Tochter nen 20" a weng umzubauen. Nicht ganz so extrem, aber das ein oder andere soll schon geändert werden. Ich hab nen 2011er XT-Schaltwerk 10-fach über. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich das mit Sram Drehgriffen verbauen?! Und muss ich zwingend dann auch 10-fach montieren, oder schaltet das auch 9-fach sauber?

Danke schonmal. Gruss Flo


----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2014)

SRAM wird nicht passen, weil beide Hersteller unterschiedliche Übersetzungen haben. 9-fach sollte aber gehen, weil der Trigger die Sprünge vorgibt. Habe ich selbst aber noch nie probiert.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Mai 2014)

vorsicht... ab 10fach hat shimano auch nen anderes übersetzungsverhältnis. allerdings zu der frage sram mit shimano kombinieren würde ich mal die sufu anwerfen, da gabs in letzter zeit nen thread, wo jemand dies getan hat.

edit: DA ISSES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2014)

Du meinst Übersetzung am Schatwerk? Das wäre möglich und die Nutzung als 9-fach damit unmöglich. Wusste ich noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Mai 2014)

genau das


----------



## kawa116 (8. Mai 2014)

Hm. Dann muss ich wohl doch nen anderes Schaltwerk kaufen.


----------



## tripletschiee (8. Mai 2014)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 2011er XT-Schaltwerk 10-fach über. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich das mit Sram Drehgriffen verbauen?! Und muss ich zwingend dann auch 10-fach montieren, oder schaltet das auch 9-fach sauber?



Ich hab den Sram Attack Drehrgriff (9-fach) mit einem XT Shadow Schaltwerk kombiniert. Geht bestens.


----------



## kawa116 (12. Mai 2014)

Ok. Danke. Hab mir jetzt mal nen Attack Griff 1:2 bestellt und nen gebr. XT-Schaltwerk. Mal schaun obs passt. 

Hab aber jetzt noch ne Frage. Ich würd gern die alten Felgen übernehmen. Aus Kostengründen und weil ich die mit 300g akzeptabel finde. Sind 36-Loch und sollen mit alten Shimano 600er Naben eingespeicht werden, die ich noch hier rum liegen hab. 
Bzgl. des Einspeichens bin ich in der Ausführung durchaus fähig, in der Planung jedoch nen Wrack. Habt ihr Tipps für mich, welche Einspeichvariante ihr empfehlen würdet? 3-fach gekreutzt mit 36 Speichen is ja, denke ich nicht zwangsläufig von nöten. 
Könnt mir aber vorstellen, dass 18 vllt. a weng wenig sind?!

Wie gesagt, bin diesbezüglich nicht sonderlich fit, aber willig dazuzulernen. Und ich hab auch nicht zwei linke Hände mit 10 Daumen. Wage mich gern an vieles ran, wenn man mir sagt wie. 

Lieben Gruss Flo


----------



## Mamara (12. Mai 2014)

Shimano 600 mit 9fach? Dann ne Ultegra 600, oder was? Einbaubreite hinten ist auch zu beachten.


----------



## kawa116 (12. Mai 2014)

Jep. Früher hiessen die ja nur 600. Oder Tricolor. Wird wohl auf 8-fach hinaus laufen. Hatte den Nabensatz lange Zeit in meinem Hardtail. Sollte also auch den "Belastungen" durch meine Tochter stand halten. 

Einbaubreite passt.  Danke.


----------



## trolliver (12. Mai 2014)

Hm, meine Einspeicherfahrung dürfte kaum höher sein als deine. Ich habe Philipps Laufräder 20" mit 20 Speichen, zweifach gekreuzt aufgebaut. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme, bei ultra leichten Felgen und den 1,5er Speichen von Sapim. Hätte ich 36er Naben und Felgen gehabt, hätte ich die mit 18 Speichen pro Laufrad eingespeicht. Ein Bekannter hier hat das übrigens gerade so gemacht, vorn komplett und hinten links radial.

EDIT: hatte wohl beim Tippen einen halben Satz gelöscht...


----------



## Roelof (12. Mai 2014)

Ich behaupte bei 20 zoll kann man noch wenige speichen und radial einspeichen. Bei 24 Zoll und Felgenbremsen würde ich vorne 18 bedenkenlos fahren und hinten 24 2fach gekreuzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (13. Mai 2014)

Ok. Werd dann mal nach ner Anleitung fürs Hinterrad googlen. Liesse sich hinten auch die Antriebsseite 2fach kreuzen und die andere radial?


----------



## Roelof (13. Mai 2014)

geht schon, aber da frag ich jetzt nach: Welche Speichen möchtst du verwenden?


----------



## kawa116 (13. Mai 2014)

Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Hätte jetzt erstmal geschaut welche Länge ich brauch, und dann wo ich überhaupt welche her bekomm. Hatte bei meinem LRS aufm Hardtail  1,6/1,8er Speichen mit Alu-Nippeln. Hat mich gehalten, von dem her hätte ich jetzt auch danach für den LRS geschaut. Zu naiv?!


----------



## Roelof (13. Mai 2014)

etwas planlos. 

Ich bleib dabei, ab 24 Zoll würde ich hinten nicht mehr radial einspeichen...


----------



## kawa116 (13. Mai 2014)

Es handelt sich ja auch immernoch um ein 20". Und den Plan versuch ich mir ja hier zu verschaffen. Wenn ich das alles wüsste bräucht ich hier net nach Tips und Hilfe fragen, oder?!


----------



## Roelof (13. Mai 2014)

Achso, okay, irgendwie bin ich von 24 Zoll ausgegangen - mea culpa. 

ich würde mir Sapim Leader Speichen holen, vorne 9/9 radial, hinten auch. Mein Kurzer ist aber eher vorsichtig unterwegs. Wenn deiner eine Wildsau ist, dann eventuell doch ein wenig kreuzen (crowfoot)

Alunippel sind kein Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (13. Mai 2014)

Danke Dir. Wird für meine Tochter. Bisher fährt sie mit ihrem Puky lieber neben dem Weg als drauf.  Wie wild sie dann tatsächlich unterwegs sein wird, wird sich erst zeigen. 
Denke ich werd mich dann hinten für die Variante Kranzseite crowfoot und gegenüber radial entscheiden. Vorne kmpl. radial.


----------



## Roelof (13. Mai 2014)

klingt vernünftig. heißt dann 3x Crowfoot mit je 3 Speichen - das wird gut ausschauen.  nimm aber lieber keine weißen Speichen für den Krähenfuß. Die verkratzen leider relativ schnell dort, wo sie sich kreuzen und sind deshalb eine echte Katastrophe beim Einspeichen!


----------



## ONE78 (13. Mai 2014)

Vonwo bezieht ihr eure speichen in den kurzen längen? Ich finde immer mur 2mm speichen in kurz? Hätte gern laser oder revos in kurz!


----------



## Mamara (13. Mai 2014)

Hibike, Speedwareshop, Gingko, Komponentix...


----------



## kawa116 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich fuerchte ich hab ein falsches Bild von crowfoot im Kopf. Hab des vorhin gegoohled, aber kein konkretes Bild gefunden sondern aus dem was ich lesen konnte auf die Art der einspeichung bei meinen trikons geschlossen. :-/ 
Hast du mal ein konkretes Foto fuer mich, wie crowfoot aussieht?!


----------



## trolliver (13. Mai 2014)

Hier. Es gibt dann noch Varianten mit verknoteten Speichen etc., sieht völlig verrückt aus.

Oliver


----------



## palsfjall (13. Mai 2014)

...oder doch 24 Speichen 2fach gekreuzt? ..Bei 36Loch-Naben problemlos möglich.


----------



## Roelof (13. Mai 2014)

http://www.rouesartisanales.com/upload/images/crow2.jpg


----------



## Mamara (13. Mai 2014)

Braucht man da hinten dann 4 oder 6 Speichenlängen?


----------



## trolliver (13. Mai 2014)

Meine Logik sagt: 4. Rechner dafür habe ich nicht gefunden. Da jedoch symmetrisch gespeicht wird, sollten die Speichen links und rechts der Radialspeiche gleich lang sein. Was sagt unser Radbauspezialist Roelof ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (13. Mai 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Meine Logik sagt: 4. Rechner dafür habe ich nicht gefunden. Da jedoch symmetrisch gespeicht wird, sollten die Speichen links und rechts der Radialspeiche gleich lang sein. Was sagt unser Radbauspezialist Roelof ?


Ich bin zwar nicht Roelof, aber ich sage Dir: Du hast da Recht!
4 Verschiedene Längen. Die "Seitenspeichen" sind mit einer 2-fach Kreuzung vergleichbar, die mittlere Speiche ist radial. Somit kann man die benötigten Längen bei DTSwiss einfach berechnen (lassen).


----------



## Mamara (13. Mai 2014)

Ist mir auch zu hoch. Frage nur weil man bei gekreuzten Speicehn mit 36Loch Naben und 24Loch Felgen rechnerisch auch 2 verschiedene Längen braucht pro Seite. Irgendwas wegen " Lochverschiebung" an der Nabe oder so, hab ich damals auch nicht so ganz gerafft und nur verbaut was mir mit gegeben wurde

Edit: das hier meinte ich
http://home.arcor.de/wolfi_z/36vs24_de.pdf


----------



## trolliver (13. Mai 2014)

Wieviel Speichenlöcher Abstand sind denn zwischen der Radialen und einer seitlichen Speiche? Vergleichbar ja, aber wegen der "Zwischenspeiche" (der Radialen) auch an der Nabe ein Loch weiter entfernt. Ich hoffe, ich drücke mich verständlich aus....


----------



## Roelof (13. Mai 2014)

Tripletschiee hat natürlich Recht.

Vorne brauchst du bei symetrischer Nabe eine Länge, das ist einfach.

Hinten brauchst du auf der radialen Seite eine Länge und auf der crowfoot Seite sind es zwei. nach Adam Riese macht das 4 verschiedene Längen, die ganz einfach mit dem Speichenrechner ermittelt. Werden können. Beim dt online Rechner  nicht vergessen genug aufzurunden.


----------



## Mamara (13. Mai 2014)

Meine Frage war aber zu hinten, ergänzend waren beide Seiten Crowfoot wie auf dem Bild mit der Tune Nabe gemeint. Aber 4 scheint dann ja trotzdem richtig zu sein .


----------



## michfisch (14. Mai 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> http://www.rouesartisanales.com/upload/images/crow2.jpg


Hi,
wie mißt man den da die Länge der Speichen, die mittlere des 3er ist doch etwas kürzer, oder mach ich da gerade einen Denkfehler?


----------



## kawa116 (14. Mai 2014)

Ok. Danke. Diese Frage hätte ich auch noch in de Raum geworfen, bzw. meinen Gedankengang zur Überprüfung frei gegeben. 
Vorne radial is klar. Hinten hätte ich das Berechnungsprogramm jetzt für die Nicht-Zahnkranz-Seite mit ohne Kreuzung gefüttert. Die Berechnung für die Kranzseite hätte ich dann zweimal gemacht. Einmal mit einfach gekreuzt, und einmal ohne Kreuzung für die Länge der mitleren Speiche. 
Kommt das hin?!


----------



## Mamara (14. Mai 2014)

Für normal einfach gekreuzt berechnen müsste zu kurz sein, die Speichen werden ja "im viel steileren Winkel an der Nabe" eingespeicht. Wie es jetzt genau berechnet wird weiss ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Roelof (14. Mai 2014)

ZDie mittlere ist radial zu berechnen und die beiden gekreuzten, wenn die ins jeweils radial gelegene Loch der anderen Speiche sollen, 2fach gekreuzt. Eine komplizierte Berechnung unpassender Lochzahlen ist hier nicht notwendig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. Mai 2014)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Einmal mit einfach gekreuzt, und einmal ohne Kreuzung für die Länge der mitleren Speiche.
> Kommt das hin?!



Du hast 36 Löcher auf der Felge. Streich die Hälfte, die du nicht verwenden willst vor deinem geistigen Auge. Bleiben 2x9 Löcher über, 9 pro Seite. 

Wenn du radial einspeichen würdest, weißt du ja sehr schnell welche Speiche wohin geht. Einfach gekreuzt heißt du spannst die speiche ein loch weiter ein. Dort sitzt im crowfoot aber die radiale Speiche. Also musst du ein Loch weiter, dorthin wo radial die andere Speiche liegen würde, die im crowfoot gekreuzt wird. 

Du brauchst also 3x radial und 6x 2fach gekreuzt...

Und je nach Rechner vergiss nicht aufzurunden, sonst sitzt die Speiche nicht tief genug im Nippel.


----------



## palsfjall (15. Mai 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Edit: das hier meinte ich
> http://home.arcor.de/wolfi_z/36vs24_de.pdf



Diese Anleitung ist meines Erachtens unsinnig. Warum sollte man pro Seite verschiedene Speichenlängen benötigen? Die passende Kreuzungszahl beträgt 2,17, wenn zwischen den benachbarten, aufeinander zulaufenden Speichen ein Loch frei ist, ansonsten sollte sie 1,83 betragen.


----------



## Roelof (15. Mai 2014)

@palsfjall: spielt in diesem Fall aber keine Rolle, weil ja gleiche Lochzahl an Felge und Nabe....


----------



## kawa116 (16. Mai 2014)

So, hab mal versucht die Speichenlängen zu ermitteln. Für vorne is ja recht easy.



Hinten hab ich dann erstmal mit 18 Speichen gerechnet. Kranz- und Schirmseite 0 Kreuzung um die Speichen für radial zu ermitteln.



Für die Länge der auf der Zahnkranzseite übrigen 6 Speichen die ja dann gekreuzt werden hab ich die Menge gesamt auf 12 reduziert und 1-fach gekreutzt eingegeben. Kommt das hin? Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler. 


Was mich grad verwirrt, wenn ich die Kreuzungsart bei Zahnkranzseite änder, ändert sich beim Ergebnis die Speichenlänge der Schirmseite. Is das richtig??? Da ist doch nen Fehler im Program, oder?! 

Gruss Flo


----------



## Roelof (16. Mai 2014)

da hast jetzt 2 Denkfehler drinnen:

1.) Weniger Speichen für die Berechnung der gekreuzten Längen:

Wenn du nur mit 12 und nicht mit 18 rechnest, ändert sich ja der fiktive Abstand der Nippellöcher in der Felge bzw. der Speichenlöcher in der Nabe. Mit 18 rechnen, 12 bestellen!!

2.) Kreuzungen

Ich hab das glaub ich eh schon mal geschrieben auf der vorigen Seite - 1-fach Kreuzung heißt, du gehst mit der Speiche ein Loch nach links. dort sitzt aber die Radiale Speiche im Crowfoot. Also musst du 2 Löcher rüber. In einer Normalen Speichung würden sich die Speichen jetzt 2mal kreuzen, im Crowfoot nicht.  Berechnung musst du trotzdem mit 2-fach. vielleicht hilft dir dabei meine sehr schemenhafte Zeichnung...

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1623/1623676-ne207mqxb20e-large.jpg


----------



## trolliver (16. Mai 2014)

So wie auf der Zeichnung dargestellt kann ich mir die Rechnung für zweifach nicht vorstellen. Bei regulärer Zweifachkreuzung stehen die Speichen viel flacher und werden dadurch länger. Oder liegt das an der schemenhaften Darstellung mit nur drei Speichen? Im Verbund mit den anderen Krähenfüßen sieht es bei Zweifachberechnung nämlich auch nach Zweifach aus, sprich, die Speiche kreuzt nach dem Krähenfuß noch einmal.Leider kein Bild gefunden, hier dargestellt mit 3fach-Kreuzung. Oder habe ich jetzt auch einen Denkfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palsfjall (17. Mai 2014)

...auf jeden Fall wirst Du wohl doch mit nichtganzzahligen Kreuzungszahlen rechnen müssen.


----------



## Roelof (17. Mai 2014)

@trolliver liegt an der
 schemenhaften Zeichnung.

Aber da ich hier gegen Windmühlen antrete, bin ich gespannt, was heraus kommt...


----------



## kawa116 (19. Mai 2014)

Dolles Ding. Hab jetzt drei Programme versucht, zur Errechnung der Speichenlänge. Und hab drei Ergebnisse. :O

Ich verlass mich jetzt einfach mal auf Sapim. Das scheint mir das professionielste und meist genutzte zu sein. Hab jetzt li. mit gesammt 18-loch und 0 Kreuzung gerechnet. Rechts einmal mit 18-Loch und 0 Kreuzung für die mittlere, radiale und 18-Loch 2-fach gekreutzt gerechnet. Da komm ich jetzt hinten dann bei 18-Loch und li.-radian, re.-crowfoot auf:
li.  9 x 177mm
re. 3 x 175mm und 6 x 197mm

Erscheint das glaubhaft?! Oder sagt da einer auf Anhieb, das kann nicht sein?! Hab auch keine Lust nachher unnötig Speichen zu bestellen.


----------



## trolliver (19. Mai 2014)

Wie ist das auf der Krähenfußseite an der Felge: Sind die Abstände, also die Anzahl der Löcher, der Kreuzspeichen links und rechts der Radialspeiche gleich?


----------



## kawa116 (19. Mai 2014)

Bzgl. der Speichenart. Sieht jemand Bedenken darin Speichen mit 2,0 - 1,5 zu verwenden. Ich hab in meinem Hardtail 2,0 - 1,8 gefahren und nie probleme gehabt. Und ich war bestimmt net zimperlich.


----------



## kawa116 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich werd auf beiden Seiten 9 Speichen verwenden. Im Muster wie auf dem Foto von Roelof mit der Tune-Nabe. Nur dass bei mir dann zwischen jedem "Crowfoot-Block" drei Speichenlöch frei bleiben.


----------



## trolliver (20. Mai 2014)

Nochmal eine Frage zu Crowfoot: angenommen, ich habe eine 24L-Felge und eine 32L-Nabe. Könnte ich die nicht beidseitig mit 4 Crowfootgruppen einspeichen, dabei an der Nabe nach jedem Krähenfuß ein Loch freilassen? Bei der Berechnung dürften die Schrägspeichen geringfügig zu kurz ausfallen, wenn ich als Basis zweifach Kreuzung eingebe - weil an der Nabe zwischen den beiden noch die Radialspeiche ansetzt. Oder wie seht Ihr das?

Hintergrund ist das Vorderrad für das 24er (in frühestens zwei Jahren...). Felge wird wohl die von Federleicht, hat 24L. Nabe ein SP Nabendynamo, doch mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme (Pflicht wegen Gabel) gibt es den für kleine Laufräder leider nur in 32L.

Hier mal die Vorstellung als Grafik. Leider nur mit MS Bordmitteln erstellt.





Die Darstellung an der Nabe ist nicht maßstabsgetreu, doch sollte sichtbar sein, daß zwischen zwei Gruppen eines Krähenfußes auf einer Seite immer ein Loch frei bleibt. Die Roten Speichen gehen alle von einer Nabenseite ab, die blauen von der anderen.

Oliver


----------



## kawa116 (30. Mai 2014)

So, Speichen sind gekommen und ich hab begonnen einzuspeichen. Es passt soweit alles, abgesehen der speichenlänge fuer die gekreuzten. :-( Die sind gut 9 mm!!! zu lang. Iwas passte da mit der Berechnung mal garnicht. Hab jetzt mal in eingebautem Zustand mit dem Zollstock gemessen und komm auf 188 statt wie mit dem Rechner 197 errechnet. 

Jemand ne Idee wo der Fehler liegt? Werd heut Abend mal aufzeichnen wie ich eingespeichert hab und es hier einfügen.

Gruß Flo


----------



## kawa116 (30. Mai 2014)

Vllt . Fällt ja schon ein Fehler beim einspeichen auf.

Auf der Kranzseite der Nabe drei Speichen nebeneinander. Lang - kurz - lang, die zwei langen von einer, die Kurze von der anderen Seite durch gesteckt. Die langen gekreuzt und in die Felge. 7 Löcher dazwischen frei. In das vierte Loch, also mittig zwischen die Langen die kurze radiale. So steckt in jedem vierten Loch der Felge eine Speiche des crowfoot. In jedes zweite der Felge dann die Speichen des Nichtzahnkranzflansches.
Am Nabenflansch zwischen jedem Crowfoot-block drei Speichenlöcher frei.

Dann hab ich noch ne frage.  Die Löcher in den Felgen sind versetzt. Durch das halbieren der Speichenzahl kommen jetzt ja die Speichen einer Seite auf die Speichenlöcher mit Versatz zur falschen Seite. Stellt das ein Problem da?

LG Flo


----------



## endorphini (7. Juni 2014)

Wie schon an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum berichtet, aber nochmal etwas umgebastelt:
Die selbstgespeichelten Laufräder gegen Federleicht aus Ö getauscht.
Größere XLC Magnesium Pedale
Toller Sattel für 10 Euro bekommen...
Derzeit noch 8,5kg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1638810?in=user


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (7. Juni 2014)

braucht Sie/ Er so eine große Übersetzung vorne ?


----------



## mat-mat (7. Juni 2014)

Wo gab s denn den Sattel


----------



## endorphini (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo auch,
das große Blatt wollte ich schon entfernen, aber die kleine Speed-Süchtige sagt sie brauchts noch!
...ich muss beim Mittleren wohl noch ein paar mehr Zähne spendieren.
Obs dann aber noch so gut zum 24er (kleinen) passt?

Den Sattel gabs damals bei bei www.bikeandskate.de für 10Euronen.
Allderdings war er kurz nach meiner Bestellung ausverkauft und scheints immer noch zu sein:
http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/pro...r_race/cPath/115_29_235_240/products_id/14491
Irgendeine andere Quelle hatte den auch fürs kleine Geld, war aber als ich bei bikeandskate bestellte auch schon alle.


----------



## kawa116 (12. August 2014)

So, das Rad für meine Tochter ist jetzt auch fertig. Am Ende stehen 9,3 Kg auf der Waage. Hoffe es gefällt ihr. 
Wenn nicht hatte ich zumindest mal wieder ne Menge Spass am Basteln.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2014)

was ist das für eine gabel, und funktioniert die auch RICHTiG?


----------



## hakenschlag (12. August 2014)

das sieht wie eine rst aus. die ist mit 1500gr einigermassen leicht und funktioniert anständig. ist auf jedenfall viel besser als die suntour teile.


----------



## Dantethr (12. August 2014)

Hi, habe dieses 24er Bike http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/ls/12/1216/1216427-large.jpg für meinen Sohn gekauft. Es war ein toller Begleiter auf unseren Touren durch den Harz. Die Gabel und die leichtgängige Schaltung haben meinem Sohn am besten gefallen.


----------



## Dantethr (12. August 2014)

die RST First Air ist in dem Rad von meinem Sohn und passt gut zu dem Gewicht eines Kindes, lässt sich mit einer Dämpferpumpe auch leicht auf das jeweilige Gewicht einstellen. Die Suntour von seinem Kumpel ist eigentlich mehr Show als Gabel. Habe unter anderem wegen der Gabel lieber zum Team-Modell gegriffen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2014)

hakenschlag schrieb:


> das sieht wie eine rst aus. die ist mit 1500gr einigermassen leicht und funktioniert anständig. ist auf jedenfall viel besser als die suntour teile.



weist du auch welches modell / bezeichnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. August 2014)

hakenschlag schrieb:


> das sieht wie eine rst aus. die ist mit 1500gr einigermassen leicht und funktioniert anständig. ist auf jedenfall viel besser als die suntour teile.



Nö, glaube ich nicht, da die FirstAir Aluminium-Standrohre hat und die oben gezeigte welche aus Stahl (verchromt). Außerdem ist die FirstAir eine 24" Gabel und das gezeigte Rad ein 20". Es gibt aber gerade FR 20" ganz gut funktionierende Stahlfeder-Gabeln von RST.  Näheres kann aber sicher der Papa der Besitzerin sagen. Auch das Loch in der Gabelbrücke macht mich stutzig und ist sicher für eine Lampe gedacht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2014)

wäre echt dankbar für hinweise auf ne gute 20" gabel weil es meinem junior echt helfen würde da er wirklich viel trails im wald und seit kurzem auch 4X fährt


----------



## kawa116 (13. August 2014)

Servus,

es ist definitif eine RST. Modell weiss ich aber grad net. Müsste ich mal nachschaun. Die Gabel wiegt 1842g. 

Sie reagiert eigentlich ganz gut. Taucht recht weich ein und aus, ohne zu hacken oder von jetzt auf gleich abrubt loszubrechen. Deshalb hab ich sie auch drin gelassen. Mal sehn, wies dann wirklich beim Fahren ist. Aufs Bremsen reagiert sie schon recht sensibel. :-/


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. August 2014)

danke für das feedback, wäre super wenn du noch sagen könntest was es für eine ist


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (13. August 2014)

kawa116 schrieb:


> So, das Rad für meine Tochter ist jetzt auch fertig. Am Ende stehen 9,3 Kg auf der Waage. Hoffe es gefällt ihr.
> Wenn nicht hatte ich zumindest mal wieder ne Menge Spass am Basteln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 312856


bei der Bereifung ist ne federgabel fehl am Platz.
Bau ne starre rein und spar um 1 kg an Gewicht, da hat deine Tochter mehr von!


----------



## JoeCool (13. August 2014)

Hier das Poison in 24" für meinen Sohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2014)

Federgabeln sind oft auch für das psychische Wohlbefinden der Kids wichtig....haben Mama und Papa schließlich auch. Bei 20" ist es aber wirklich zu überlegen, ob es nicht nur zusätzliches Gewicht ist. Ansonsten mal bei RST schauen und die leichteste Variante kaufen (ist bestimmt auch die teuerste und beste).


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. August 2014)

schönes Poison
aber das Schaltwerk wäre mir zu lang  ein Shorty wäre Perfekt


----------



## Dantethr (13. August 2014)

Schönes Rad, dein Poisen


----------



## Razor (14. August 2014)

Hier das Kania meiner Kleinen


----------



## kawa116 (14. August 2014)

Servus, 
ich hatte auch schon über ne Starrgabel nachgedacht. Aber da ich ja nichtmal weiss, ob sie überhaupt Bock auf richtig MTB hat, sollten die Kosten für das Rad im Rahmen bleiben. Die Gabel war schon drin. Und da sie für meinen Geschmack, für ne Kindergabel durchaus anständig anzusprechen scheint, bleibt sie erstmal drin.


----------



## 6ix-pack (14. August 2014)

Hier die fertige Version des 20" Steppenwolf Custombikes:








Der Fahrer ist ganz stolz! 

gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## AlexMC (10. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute ja lieber biken, aber Dauerregen ist nicht so mein bevorzugtes Wetter.
Also habe ich am 20''-Lapierre etwas gebaut. Mein Großer ist da zwar schon rausgewachsen, aber sein Bruder wird eines Tages groß genug dafür sein.

Ausgangszustand, es gab ja durchaus schon Optimierung vorher (Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel):






Was ich ändern wollte, war die Gabel. Ich habe eine Spinner Grind Air 20 neu gekauft und die sollte jetzt rein.
Alt und neu nebeneinander:






Große Gewichtsersparnis wird damit zwar nicht erreicht, aber in der Funktion gibt's schon einen Unterschied:











Das Endergebnis, leider gibt die Gabel nur 3 von den 5 möglichen Zentimetern Federweg frei, aber da gibt es wohl eine Möglichkeit das umzubauen, werde ich irgendwann noch machen:


----------



## batistuta (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, überlege dieses Rad zu kaufen, was kann der Käufer dafür noch verlangen bzw. Was würdet ihr dafür zahlen!?


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Oktober 2014)

Wiegt jetzt was das Teil?
Wo ist die Gabel her? Sieht ziemlich mächtig aus mit der Federgabel


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Oktober 2014)

batistuta schrieb:


> Hallo, überlege dieses Rad zu kaufen, was kann der Käufer dafür noch verlangen bzw. Was würdet ihr dafür zahlen!?Anhang anzeigen 327788


24" Bild von der anderen Seite wäre toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batistuta (10. Oktober 2014)

Bild mache ich nächste Woche mal. Gewicht liegt bei 12,5 kg wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich niemand bin der jetzt viel Geld reinsteckt um 3kg zu sparen. Das wäre zwar schön, steht (für mich) aber in keinem Verhältnis. Muss der Bub halt etwas mehr strampeln, ist ja alles zusätzliches Training (Seine Wasserflasche muss er ja auch selber schleppen).


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Oktober 2014)

hi leute, ich such ne 20" starrgabel ... vorranging leicht aber auch nicht teurer als das ganze rad... 
kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? wenn ich Google finde ich immer nur solche stahl  bmx gabeln


----------



## AlexMC (10. Oktober 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Wiegt jetzt was das Teil?
> Wo ist die Gabel her? Sieht ziemlich mächtig aus mit der Federgabel



Wenn Du das Lapierre meinst, 10,8 kg, aber es wurde ja auch nicht so viel Richtung Leichtbau gemacht Die Gabel kam für 110 Steine aus einem benachbarten EU-Land.


----------



## Y_G (13. Oktober 2014)

batistuta schrieb:


> Bild mache ich nächste Woche mal. Gewicht liegt bei 12,5 kg


Bei dem Gewicht würde ich es gar nicht kaufen, vielleicht für ein paar Euro als Basis zum Basteln...


----------



## hasardeur (13. Oktober 2014)

batistuta schrieb:


> Bild mache ich nächste Woche mal. Gewicht liegt bei 12,5 kg wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich niemand bin der jetzt viel Geld reinsteckt um 3kg zu sparen. Das wäre zwar schön, steht (für mich) aber in keinem Verhältnis. Muss der Bub halt etwas mehr strampeln, ist ja alles zusätzliches Training (Seine Wasserflasche muss er ja auch selber schleppen).



Oft ist der Ehrgeiz des Pappis hier ausschlaggebend für die Tuningmaßnahmen an den Kinderbikes. Viele Kinder kommen auch mit sackschweren Brocken, schlechten Schaltungen und nicht federnden, aber schweren Federgabeln klar und werden auch groß. Manche entwickeln damit sogar ganz viel Passion und lernen jede Menge Fahrtechnik. Nur ginge das mit leichten Rädern noch viel leichter. 

Nur mal so zur Verdeutlichung: Angenommen Dein Bub hat 20 kg und Du 80 kg. Wenn Du auf dasselbe relative Rad-Gewicht kommen wolltest, müsstest Du einen 50kg-Brocken durch die Gegend kurbeln.

Am Ende kommt es aber darauf an, was Ihr so gemeinsam fahren wollt. Für die Strasse und kleine Touren taugt der Brocken auch so, wie er ist. Wenn Ihr aber ein paar Trails erkunden wollt, wird es schnell haarig.


----------



## T-Dog (16. Oktober 2014)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hi leute, ich such ne 20" starrgabel ... vorranging leicht aber auch nicht teurer als das ganze rad...
> kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? wenn ich Google finde ich immer nur solche stahl  bmx gabeln



ich hatte bei kubikes angefragt, die verkaufen die alu-starrgabel für das 20" für 49,90 €


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Oktober 2014)

supi, danke !


----------



## trauntaler (19. März 2015)

Gestern gebraucht gekauft: Scott Scale 20 Junior





Wiegt ungefähr 11,5kg. Am Wochenende werden wir die Bremsen etwas einstellen, Kette schmieren und dann machen wir eine Tour. 

Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## batistuta (19. März 2015)

Gefällt mir, hätte es gern in 24" für meinen Sprössling gehabt, leider nicht in gelb gefunden. Jetzt hab ich dieses günstig bekommen und er ist sehr zufrieden. Habe noch schnell einen schwarzen Sattel draufgemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (21. März 2015)

Ist so ein Voltage eigentlich recht schwer oder täuscht das wegen dem eher bulligen Rahmen?


----------



## hasardeur (21. März 2015)

Sieht nicht nur so aus. Viele Kids lieben es aber, weil es recht brutal und eben etwas anders aussieht.


----------



## Bubu24 (21. März 2015)

Letztes Jahr ein 2014 Modell gewogen. 13,6kg mit Pedalen. 
Warum man da mechanische Scheibenbremsen einbaut ist mir noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## hasardeur (22. März 2015)

Weil es cool aussieht. Die Kinderbikes sind nicht für optimale Nutzung, sondern für das Auge gemacht. Die wenigsten Eltern wissen doch, worauf es ankommt. Also entscheiden die Sprösslinge....und die eben per Auge.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, sind aber eben Nischenprodukte.

Ist doch letztlich krank, dass ein 24" Kinderrad soviel wiegt, wie Papas Enduro.


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. März 2015)

Ein absolute TOP Bike in 24" ist das BO24 von Supurb, nicht zu schwer, federgabel funktioniert gut selbst bei nur 30kg 1x10 X7 schaltung avid Bremsen ... also mein Junior (und auch ich) sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## der_erce (25. März 2015)

Hatte es neulich schon im Laden gesehen:

Status Grom 24" 150mm Heck 130mm Front


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugxx (25. März 2015)

Ja das grom ist cool. Aber wie alle vergleichbaren Bikes  hier und da verbesserungswürdig


----------



## der_erce (27. März 2015)

ALLE Bikes sind irgendwo verbesserungswürdig. Irgenjemand stört sich immer an irgendwas.


----------



## Dirt Kid (12. April 2015)

Hallo ich habe zwei Kinder Bikes 24" wegen Sport wechsel und Wachstum der Kinder sehr günstig abzugeben.

1. Spezialized Grome Hit (24" Kinder Downhiller in Lila 

Bremsen Magura Luise FR 

2. Dirtbike 24" mit sehr kleinem Rahmen auch 26" fahrbar.

Fit bike flow BMX Singelspeed Kurbel evtl. auf Schaltung umrüstbar
Bremsen Hayes el Camino vierfach.
Ich habe auch noch einiges an Teile die ich kosten los mit dazu gebe.

Eigentlich genau das richtige für jemanden der wenig Geld ausgeben kann und will und doch Biken möchte. 
Es würde mich freuen wenn die Dinger wieder fahren.

P.S. ich bin zu faul es in den Bike Markt zu stellen und hoffe keinen ärger zu bekommen.


----------



## Dirt Kid (12. April 2015)

Dirt Kid schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe zwei Kinder Bikes 24" wegen Sport wechsel und Wachstum der Kinder sehr günstig abzugeben.
> 
> 1. Spezialized Grome Hit (24" Kinder Downhiller in Lila
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Tintin (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ist das Rad noch zu haben??

Spezialized Grome Hit (24" Kinder Downhiller in Lila 

Bremsen Magura Luise FR
Suche eines für meine 10Jährige Tochter.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2015)

hat einer nen tip für mich wegen eines kinder und langstrecken tauglichen sattels?
der sattel den mein 8 jähriger hat ist gute 2,5cm  kürzer und etwa 1,5-2 cm schmaler als mein selle italia slr xc den ich an einem
meiner räder hab ... ich hab schon viel im netz gesucht aber irgendwie nichts passendes gefunden


----------



## storck-riesen (2. Juni 2015)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hat einer nen tip für mich wegen eines kinder und langstrecken tauglichen sattels?


 Selle SMP Junior Hell


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juni 2015)

super, danke für den tip !


----------



## ONE78 (3. Juni 2015)

das schulrad für meine große ist jetzt erstmal fahrbar. mal sehn wie sie damit zurecht kommt und wie die automatix funktioniert (und ob die übersetzung so passt).
dann kommt noch der rest der stvo teile, bleche und gepäckträger dran. licht ist erstmal mein altes, kommt noch was dezenteres...

achja und farbe soll das teil auch noch bekommen, mal sehn was sich die neue besitzerin da ausdenkt???


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2015)

Geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (3. Juni 2015)

Schön!
am besten so lassen, ist doch schon pink und neon dran!
Einfach mal nichts vorschlagen, soll so sein.
Sabine


----------



## Y_G (3. Juni 2015)

Gewicht?


----------



## ONE78 (5. Juni 2015)

Zu schwer...

8,8kg. Die automatix wiegt ohne ritzel mal locker 1,26kg!!! Der nady vorn auch etwas über 400g...


----------



## Celalemino (5. Juni 2015)

Ist die Automatix die Disc-Version aus Alu?


----------



## ONE78 (5. Juni 2015)

nein, ist die 28loch version fuer kinder und klappraeder. da sollte der schaltpunkt auch bei nur 12-15km/h liegen.


----------



## doriuscrow (20. Juni 2015)

Heute beim Heavy24-Kids eingeweiht.


 




Als Basis diente ein Centurion R'Bock:


----------



## Taurus1 (20. Juni 2015)

Echt schick! Die Gabel hat was!


----------



## doriuscrow (20. Juni 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Echt schick! Die Gabel hat was!


Für 25EUR war es den Versuch wert ... die Alternative wäre die von Kubikes gewesen, aber da gefällt mir das obere, "schlanke" Stück nicht allzu gut ... hier finde ich den Übergang zum Steuerrohr sehr schön.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (21. Juni 2015)

klasse gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHyde (28. Juni 2015)

Ich habe meinem Knirps blind ein (kaum) gebrauchtes Cycletech Moskito von 2013 gekauft. Er liebt das Teil, aber leider eiert er beim Aufsteigen und Losfahren noch sehr rum, weil der Rahmen zu hoch (repektiv die Beine zu kurz) sind. Der 2015er Moskito-Rahmen ist fast 3cm niedriger! Ärgerlich. 
Jetzt überlege ich, das unnötig lange Sitzrohr zu kürzen. Meine Rechnung:
- 29mm Überstand über der Schweißnaht (35mm über Oberrohr)
- Sattelklemme ist 13mm hoch, davon 2m Rand/Begrenzer oben, also 11mm netto
-> ich kann theoretisch 18mm absägen.
Damit müsste das Rad gut passen. 
Spricht was dagegen? Wie würdet ihr das absägen, damit das sauber wird (vielleicht gibts ja noch eine Alternative zur Metallsäge)?

Grüße, Jens


----------



## paradox (28. Juni 2015)

Vergiss den Schlitz nicht länger zu machen, denn der ist wichtig. Nur 11mm halte ich für recht straff. 
Hast du die Möglichkeit auf einen flacheren Sattel bzw Stütze?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Juni 2015)

ob das jetzt soviel ausmacht damit er nicht mehr beim draufsteigen rumeiert ??? 
wie Groß/ Klein ist er denn, Schrittlänge ?


----------



## giant_r (28. Juni 2015)

es kann auch sein, dass du noch weniger gewinnst, denn evtl. sitzt die sattelnase schon frueh auf dem oberrohr auf und dann geht nichts weiter runter, auch wenn am sitzrohr theoretisch noch luft ist. also auf jedenfall moeglichst kurzer und flacher sattel.


----------



## MrHyde (28. Juni 2015)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> ob das jetzt soviel ausmacht damit er nicht mehr beim draufsteigen rumeiert ??? wie Groß/ Klein ist er denn, Schrittlänge ?


Er ist 112cm, wird Ende August 5. Schrittlänge muss ich morgen mal messen. Mein Ausgangspunkt war sein olles 16" Tigerenten-Rad, die Stadtschlampe, mit einer Sitzhöhe von 57,5cm über dem Boden (Oberkante Sattel). Damit kommt er bestens klar. Das Moskito ist sogar _niedriger,_ hat in Minimalposition nur 56,8 cm Sattelhöhe. Ich versteh's nicht ganz. Vielleicht weil er bei der Tigerente die Arme nicht so strecken muss?



giant_r schrieb:


> es kann auch sein, dass du noch weniger gewinnst, denn evtl. sitzt die sattelnase schon frueh auf dem oberrohr auf und dann geht nichts weiter runter, auch wenn am sitzrohr theoretisch noch luft ist. also auf jedenfall moeglichst kurzer und flacher sattel.


Guter Punkt, Sattelnase hat aber 4cm Luft bei horizontalem Sattel.
Hast du eine Empfehlung für einen guten, flachen Sattel? Ich habe mich gerade von dem Bike oben zu einem Odyssey Junior Race inspirieren lassen:



Natürlich mit einer anderen Sattelstütze, die hier sitzt zu früh auf.


----------



## trifi70 (28. Juni 2015)

Bevor Du kürzt: prüfe, auf welche Länge der Innendurchmesser von 27,2 am Sattelrohr gegeben ist! Der Durchmesser nimmt ja weiter unten zu und dann klemmt das auf zu kurzem Stück bzw. gar nicht mehr.

Wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist und noch die originale 140er Kurbel drin, hast Du hier eine weitere Baustelle. Die Knie kommen einfach zu hoch (vl. eiert er auch deswegen?)

Ella ist 120 und fährt mit der kürzeren 127er Kurbel sehr gut, insgesamt eher lange Beine wie ich auch (ich SL 90 bei nur 184!). Die Sattelstütze schaut etwas raus. Ich halte das Moskito für ein 20" auch für recht groß/hoch. Zum möglichst frühen Umstieg eignet sich ein Kania oder Isla Small besser. Cycletech hat das inzwischen erkannt. Wie Du richtig bemerkt hast, baut das aktuelle Modell flacher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Juni 2015)

kann auch an dem zu langen Vorbau liegen


----------



## giant_r (28. Juni 2015)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Hast du eine Empfehlung für einen guten, flachen Sattel? Ich habe mich gerade von dem Bike oben zu einem Odyssey Junior Race inspirieren lassen:
> Anhang anzeigen 399930
> Natürlich mit einer anderen Sattelstütze, die hier sitzt zu früh auf.


nein, leider nicht, den ich an nem 16" verbaut habe, war vom strider laufrad.
trotdem ist meinem kurzen das bike insgesamt etwas zu gross.  ich hoffe du hast mehr glueck


----------



## MrHyde (28. Juni 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Bevor Du kürzt: prüfe, auf welche Länge der Innendurchmesser von 27,2 am Sattelrohr gegeben ist! Der Durchmesser nimmt ja weiter unten zu und dann klemmt das auf zu kurzem Stück bzw. gar nicht mehr.


wie messe ich denn den Innendurchmesser weiter unten? Ich habe eine Schieblehre, aber die bringt mich da nicht weiter.



> Wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist und noch die originale 140er Kurbel drin, hast Du hier eine weitere Baustelle. Die Knie kommen einfach zu hoch (vl. eiert er auch deswegen?)



Das muss ich mir nochmal genau ansehen von der Seite. Das Problem ist aber nicht das Fahren, das klappt sehr gut, inkl. Bremsen und Schalten. Er fährt sicherer und schneller als mit seiner gelben 16" Rücktritt-Gurke. Nur beim Aufsteigen und beim Anhalten sieht das ziemlich wackelig aus.
Cycletech verbaut ja an den neuen, niedrigeren Rahmen auch die 140er Kurbel, deswegen müsste das doch eigentlich noch hinhauen. Sind ja nichtmal 2cm.



> Ella ist 120 und fährt mit der kürzeren 127er Kurbel sehr gut, insgesamt eher lange Beine wie ich auch (ich SL 90 bei nur 184!). Die Sattelstütze schaut etwas raus. Ich halte das Moskito für ein 20" auch für recht groß/hoch. Zum möglichst frühen Umstieg eignet sich ein Kania oder Isla Small besser. Cycletech hat das inzwischen erkannt. Wie Du richtig bemerkt hast, baut das aktuelle Modell flacher...


Glückwunsch! Ich hoffe, meiner kommt da auch nach mir, SL 98 bei 193  Momentan hat er eher die Konfektion seiner Mama, 180cm aber eher eine Sitzriesin :/



x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> kann auch an dem zu langen Vorbau liegen


Das wäre ne Idee, ein 60mm Vorbau schadet bestimmt nicht. Habe auch noch einen alten, gekürzten Easton Carbon Monkey Bar in 25,4mm, der spart nochmal ein paar Gramm 
Aber wie gesagt, das Fahren ist nicht das Problem.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Juni 2015)

das mit dem Sitzrohr messen, einfach eine Sattelstütze nehmen die lang genug ist und versuchen es ganz durch zuschieben wenn es nach 10cm schwieriger wird dann weisst du bescheid 
hab dich gut verstanden das es nur beim aufsteigen kippelig aussieht 
aber vllt. muss sich der kleine auch nur an sein neues Bike gewöhnen und das Kopfzerbrechen ist hier Sinnlos


----------



## trifi70 (29. Juni 2015)

Achtung mit der Konifizierung, der Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs wird größer! Die Stütze bleibt also nicht "stecken", sondern wird kippeln, wenn der weitere Bereich recht weit oben anfängt und man das Sitzrohr kürzt. Mal mit Taschenlampe reinleuchten. Oft erkennt man es an der Materialbeschaffenheit bzw. Schattenwurf. Oder mal mit dem Finger das Rohr innen entlangfahren, man spürt den Übergang normalerweise. Wenn nicht, liegt er auf jeden Fall weit genug unten.

Ich habe den KCNC Fly Ride in kürzester Ausführung montiert. Der originale Vorbau ist für den Anfang zu lang.

Kurbellänge: eigentlich war das Moskito für Kinder von frühestens 6 bis 9 oder noch älter gedacht. Quasi als richtiges MTB. Deshalb recht hoch, lang und sehr robuste Ausführung. Die meisten Kinderräder von Herstellern mit Ahnung (Isla, Kania, Kubikes, Supurb etc.) haben 125-130er Kurbeln. Und bei den Billigrädern ist wohl das dran, was der Markt hergibt, meist leider zu lang.


----------



## Stemminator (29. Juni 2015)

Kurze Frage,
gibt es für die Kids (54´er Kopfumfang) einen "Enduro" Helm? Also einen Helm der bis tief in den Nacken geht und etwas weiter über die Schläfen? Irgendwie finde ich da nichts... :-/


----------



## giant_r (29. Juni 2015)

wie waere es mit diesem?
http://www.actionsports.de/de/alpin...en-white-unisize-15488?sPartner=sCampaign1086
gruss
ruedi


----------



## KIV (29. Juni 2015)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem Knirps blind ein (kaum) gebrauchtes Cycletech Moskito von 2013 gekauft. Er liebt das Teil, aber leider eiert er beim Aufsteigen und Losfahren noch sehr rum, weil der Rahmen zu hoch (repektiv die Beine zu kurz) sind. Der 2015er Moskito-Rahmen ist fast 3cm niedriger! Ärgerlich.
> Jetzt überlege ich, das unnötig lange Sitzrohr zu kürzen. Meine Rechnung:
> - 29mm Überstand über der Schweißnaht (35mm über Oberrohr)
> - Sattelklemme ist 13mm hoch, davon 2m Rand/Begrenzer oben, also 11mm netto
> ...


Ich bin sehr sicher, dass dieses superkurze Rohr nicht konfiziert ist. Das wäre ja ne Sonderproduktion für Kinderräder, das glaube ich nie im Leben.

Als niedrigen Sattel könntest Du ne Pivotalkombi mit Shim verbauen. Der kurze Vorbau mit nem Riser ist aber vermutlich zielführender.


----------



## trifi70 (29. Juni 2015)

Der Einwurf klingt logisch, wiewohl der Rahmen schon relativ leicht ist. Nein, ich müsste jetzt einen Inbus raussuchen, durch 2 Türen gehen, die Stütze raus... nein, ich schaue jetzt NICHT nach.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juni 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,
> gibt es für die Kids (54´er Kopfumfang) einen "Enduro" Helm? Also einen Helm der bis tief in den Nacken geht und etwas weiter über die Schläfen? Irgendwie finde ich da nichts... :-/



Giro Feature in S (hat mein Sohn) oder jeder andere Enduro-Helm in S. Die sind meist so Anfang bis Mitte 50 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (30. Juni 2015)

Mein Sohn hat einen Troy Lee Designs A1 in XS. der passt


----------



## MrHyde (1. Juli 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Achtung mit der Konifizierung, der Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs wird größer! Die Stütze bleibt also nicht "stecken", sondern wird kippeln, wenn der weitere Bereich recht weit oben anfängt und man das Sitzrohr kürzt. Mal mit Taschenlampe reinleuchten. Oft erkennt man es an der Materialbeschaffenheit bzw. Schattenwurf. Oder mal mit dem Finger das Rohr innen entlangfahren, man spürt den Übergang normalerweise. Wenn nicht, liegt er auf jeden Fall weit genug unten.



Das fühlt sich nicht nach Konifizierung an, danke für die Anleitung.



> Ich habe den KCNC Fly Ride in kürzester Ausführung montiert. Der originale Vorbau ist für den Anfang zu lang.


Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat die Gabel ein 1" Rohr, da kann ich beim Vorbau leider nichts aus der Kiste nehmen :/ 



> Kurbellänge: eigentlich war das Moskito für Kinder von frühestens 6 bis 9 oder noch älter gedacht. Quasi als richtiges MTB. Deshalb recht hoch, lang und sehr robuste Ausführung. Die meisten Kinderräder von Herstellern mit Ahnung (Isla, Kania, Kubikes, Supurb etc.) haben 125-130er Kurbeln. Und bei den Billigrädern ist wohl das dran, was der Markt hergibt, meist leider zu lang.



Das ist mal wirklich interessant, jetzt verstehe ich das Ganze auch besser. Und überlege, ob ich das Moskito nicht gleich wieder verkloppe und ein Kubike mit 7,2kg (ohne Pedale) bestelle. Bevor ich am Moskito rumsäge, den Vorbau und die Kurbeln tausche... 
Optisch gefällt mir ja das Setup von @ONE78 mit dem raw Poison Rahmen am allerbesten, aber den Rahmen gibts nirgends mehr.


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juli 2015)

Ella hat das Moskito jetzt mit 6 bekommen, solange das CNOC 16 gefahren (was optisch zu klein wirkt und vor allem keine Schaltung hat). Wer früh umsteigen will, kauft besser Kubike, Kania etc.

1" am Moskito? Ist da was geändert? Unseres (etwas älter) hat 1 1/8". Aber selbst 1" ist kein Problem, du benötigst eine Adapterhülse, bei manchen Vorbauten wird die mitgeliefert und ich hab sowas mehrfach im Keller rumliegen. Beim Händler um die Ecke sicher für wenig Geld zu besorgen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juli 2015)

SUPURB  bikes nicht vergessen wer neu kaufen will .... SPITZEN BIKES !!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Juli 2015)

MrHyde schrieb:


> ...Und überlege, ob ich das Moskito nicht gleich wieder verkloppe...



ich melde mal interesse an...


----------



## MrHyde (1. Juli 2015)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> SUPURB  bikes nicht vergessen wer neu kaufen will .... SPITZEN BIKES !


Aber halt auch siebenhundert Euro. Ohne Federgabel, 9,2kg... Was ist da besser als beim Kubike (200€ und 1,5kg weniger)?


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juli 2015)

1x10 sram x7 , funktionierende federgabel , avid scheibenbremsen ,alexrims mit dem einsatzzweck entsprechenden reifen , sattelstütze sehr weit versenkbar,

natürlich braucht man diese vorteile nicht wenn man mit dem bike nur zur eisdiele fährt oder gelegentlich mal feldwegtouren macht ...


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2015)

Mein Sohn fährt echt oft zum Posen vor die Eisdiele...


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juli 2015)

aber bestimmt nur weil du es ihm vorgemacht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. Juli 2015)

Das BO20 kost grad 500 (Sonderpreis). Das höhere Gewicht ist u.a. auch durch den Stahlrahmen bedingt.

Eisdiele is wichtig, grad bei diesem Wetter!


----------



## MrHyde (3. Juli 2015)

So, habe den Knirpsi heute mal durchgemessen: 113cm, 48,5cm Schrittlänge. Dann habe ich ne längere Runde gedreht mit ihm auf dem Moskito und dank Aufklärung hier im Forum mit völlig anderem Blick geschaut: es ist in der Tat nicht nur die Rahmenhöhe, sondern auch die 140er Kurbeln sind viel zu lang. Die Knie legen eine Riesenstrecke zurück. Wenn ich jetzt den Rahmen absäge, hat er die Knie an der Brust. Geht nicht. Das Rad passt frühestens nächstes Jahr, für 2015 muss was anderes her.
Niedrigerer Rahmen, max 127mm Kurbeln. Habe schon bei Poison angefragt, den Ethanol-Rahmen gibts nicht mehr, der hat es mir sehr angetan. Das Marin mit der Grind-Federgabel hätte mir gefallen, ist aber mit 12" Rahmenhöhe auch zu hoch. Eigentlich hätte ich gerne was gebrauchtes, aber da muss ich dann wieder basteln ohne Ende, kenne mich ja, und dann ist der Sommer vorbei. Vielleicht ein Cube Kid 200, als Interims-Bike sehr bezahlbar. Die Suche beginnt...


----------



## trifi70 (4. Juli 2015)

Magst schrauben? Frag doch mal Hr. Fischer von Kania, ob er Dir einen 20" small einzeln verkauft (nur Rahmen). Dazu eine 127er Kurbel, hat er da. Dann montierst Du die Teile um (das meiste passt, sogar Stütze sollte gehen).


----------



## MrHyde (4. Juli 2015)

Haben denn andere Kids bikes wie das Kania auch 1 Zoll-Gabelrohre?
Dann wäre das natürlich ein Ansatz. Die Moskito-Ausstattung scheint mir gut, und die Gabel ist m.E. die schönste der 20-Zöller.
Ich rufe Montag dort an, bin gespannt, was der kostet 
Und ob sie überhaupt einzeln verkaufen, natürlich.

Gerade gegooglet: das Cube hat auch 1", offenbar ist das weiter verbreitet als ich dachte.


----------



## trolliver (4. Juli 2015)

Du redest vom Rohr... ich weiß immer nur, wie der Durchmesser vom Steuersatz ist. ;-))

Jedenfalls passen die Gabeln vom Moskito an die Kania-Rahmen. Woher ich das weiß? Weil ich seinerzeit eine Gebel von Kania haben wollte, ging nicht schnell genug, und dann (glücklicherweise) eine Moskito-Gabel bekam, die seither den Poison-Rahmen ziert. Sie sollten also untereinander tauschbar sein, alles 1 1/8" Steuersätze.

Oliver


----------



## MrHyde (4. Juli 2015)

Richtig, @trolliver , ich bin ja ein Honk. Die Gabel ist eine 1 1/8 Zoll, nix 1".




Nachzulesen hier: http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-20/Gabel-20-silber-Moskito-630-g.html - 630 Gramm!

Habe mir gerade deine Kombi angesehen, Poison+Moskito-Gabel, genau so stelle ich mir das vor. Geniales Bike, gerade mit dem Rot+Gold. Nur leider gibts den Poison Rahmen nirgends mehr, daher entweder ein Cube 200 oder ein Kania, wenn der Preis stimmt.

Edit: ich mache noch einen Versuch mit 13mm kürzerer 127mm Kurbel und 38mm kurzem Vorbau, soeben bei Kaniabikes bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (4. Juli 2015)

Oh danke. Ich geb's an Philipp weiter, ist sein Geschmack. Gold ist mein Ding gar nicht, wobei ich zugeben muß, daß es gut zusammen aussieht.

Im Moment fährt er auf Grün ab, aber das nächste Rad ist schon da: orange-rot-schwarz. Kommen halt grüne Schnellspanner ran... 

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (5. Juli 2015)

Sag ich doch, 1 1/8". Also passt.  Relativ leicht ist sie. Probier das mit der Kurbel vorab, die benötigst Du vermutlich sowieso. Ella fährt so prima mit dem Moskito, ist allerdings etwas größer.


----------



## MrHyde (11. Juli 2015)

Die Frog-Kurbel von Kania war schnell da, aber alter Schwede, was für'n Schrott. Wirklich, bei diesem lieblos zusammengenieteten Teil blutet einem das Herz. Statt Zahnkranz eine Blechscheibe mit Zacken...
Aber vor allem: die Kurbeln passen nicht ans Cycletech Moskito. Die Tretlagerachse ist schmaler als reguläre, die Kania/Frog-Kurbeln sind aber offensichtlich für normale Breiten gemacht. Kurz genervt gewesen, aber irgendwie dann auch dankbar, dass ich diesen Baumarktdreck nicht am Rad vom Mini-Me verbauen muss 
Der 38mm Vorbau (auch Kania) dagegen macht sich ganz gut - könnte leichter sein, aber ok.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine schönere Lösung? Habe noch eine 170er Tracer Durabi Single, die sich gut zur Nachbearbeitung eignen müsste. customcranks.de gibts ja leider nicht mehr, macht das noch irgendwer?


----------



## track94 (11. Juli 2015)

Hab vor zwei Monaten was bei CC kürzen lassen??
Hast du sie mal angeschrieben


----------



## MrHyde (11. Juli 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Hast du sie mal angeschrieben


Nee, aber wenn man seine Homepage liest, schaut das auch nicht sehr einladend aus... Aber danke, dann probier ich das mal.


----------



## trifi70 (11. Juli 2015)

Da brauchst Du für die Frog-Kurbel wohl ein neues Tretlager. Gebe Dir aber Recht: gibt schönere Kurbeln. Bzw. "gab", wollte auch was anderes und habe mich zu spät entschlossen. Die günstigen Redline gibts nun nicht mehr. Nur mehr über US-Import.


----------



## track94 (11. Juli 2015)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Nee, aber wenn man seine Homepage liest, schaut das auch nicht sehr einladend aus... Aber danke, dann probier ich das mal.



Antwort kann aber dauern,nicht wundern


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Juli 2015)

In meinem Bikemarkt hab ich noch ne gekürzte vierkant drin mit neuem Kettenblatt.


----------



## MrHyde (12. Juli 2015)

danke, @Fisch123, @track94 . Ich hadere gerade ein wenig mit dem Moskito insgesamt. Was man daran merkt, dass ich in den Kisten kruschtele und Einzelteile zusammenkaufe. Neue Moe Joes in 20x1,85 habe ich heute ersteigert, superkurzer Vorbau, Easton Carbon Flatbar, Ultegra Schaltwerk und ein paar 2009er HS33 liegen schon separiert da. Ich denke, es läuft doch auf einen Kania oder den Cube 200 Rahmen raus (sehr ähnliche Geo wie die Kubikes), plus den LRS, die Gabel, Pedale und Sattel vom Moskito, sowie ein leichtes Innenlager. Die Kurbeln muss ich mir nochmal überlegen. Die Redline Microline gefallen mir gut, gibts aber nirgends derzeit.


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt: die RedLine Kurbeln sind in Deutschland irgendwie "durch". Drüben übern Tecih gibts noch welche. Aber teuer, +Porto und Zoll noch oben drauf...

Der Moskito LRS ist sehr stabil, aber nicht leicht. Ich habe ihn ersetzt gegen einen von Kania mit Novatec Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (13. Juli 2015)

Meine persoenliche Meinung zum Moskito (ohne eines live gesehen zu haben): Die waren mal gut, als es nichts anderes gab. Heute past die Geo und teilweise auch die Anbauteile einfach nicht mehr. Bestes Beispiel die zu lange Kurbel. Fuer Bastler aber bestimmt immer noch interessant.

Du kannst wegen der Kurbel mal bei Kaniabikes.*eu  *anrufen. Herr Fischer (der Chef) hat schon mal Teile an Leute aus dem Forum verkauft. Die Kurbel von meinem Cube160 z.B. ziert normalerweise das Kania sixteen. Und ist definitiv hochwertiger als die von dir beschriebene Frog-Kurbel.
Er bietet zwar offiziell keine Einzelteile auf der Homepage an, aber fragen kostet nix.


----------



## MrHyde (15. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt für einen symbolischen ein Cycle Concept KC75 in der Bucht geshopt. Das hat denselben Rahmen wie das Cube 200, nur mit Spinner Grind Federgabel, der Rest ist das Übliche. Kurbeln sehen auch da zu lang aus, aber das ist nicht ganz so ein Drama bei 26cm Rahmenhöhe. Ich mische mal die Moskito-Teile mit dem CC KC75, dann schaue ich, was ich noch brauche wegen Gewicht und Geo.


----------



## MrHyde (16. Juli 2015)

So, Cycle Concept Bike steht in der Wohnung. Wirklich guter Zustand, keine Delle, keine Defekte, schaltet und bremst einwandfrei, kein Achter. 
Die wichtigsten Maße:

Gewicht: 11,2kg mit Hebie Steckschutzblechen, deutlich über 2 KG schwerer als das Moskito 
Höhe: Oberkante Sattelrohr vom Boden aus gemessen volle *5cm niedriger als beim Moskito*
Die Teile:

Kurbel: Lasco mit 152mm. Schick, aber natürlich viel zu lang. Werde testen, ob die Frog Kurbel drauf passt, sobald mein Abzieher wieder auftaucht.
Tretlager: muss ersetzt werden
Reifen: "Tiandi", noch die originalen, sehen seeehr schweeeer aus.... Werden ersetzt durch Mow Joes
Gabel: Spinner Grind (angebl. 1,86kg), werde ich gegen die Moskito-Gabel tauschen (630g)
LRS: Noname, wird ersetzt durch Moskito LRS
Schaltung: Shimano Tourney, schaltet gut, lasse ich erstmal.
Bremsen: Tektro, bleiben dran 
Sattelstütze: sehr billig, wird noch abgesägt.
Sattel: Velo, bleibt erstmal, sehr bequem
Pedale: Wellgo Kunststoff, bleiben
Lenker: ist das etwa Stahl? Wenn ja, wird er durch irgendwas anderes ersetzt.
Die Geometrie wird sich mit der Moskito-Gabel verändern, da sie 3cm niedriger baut als die Federgabel. Mir passt das gut, dann senkt sich auch das Tretlager ab. Kommt mir zu hoch vor.


----------



## trolliver (16. Juli 2015)

Oh je, was für eine Mühle in der Zusammenstellung. Man stelle sich einmal vor, ein Knirps wolle und müsse aufgrund seiner Beinlänge in der gezeigten Einstellung darauf fahren, dann kommen seine Fersen fast an sein Gesäß beim Treten. Dazu die Tretlagererhöhung, die schwere Nichtsnutzgabel... das ist ein Hamsterrad, eine Affenschaukel.

Tretlager kommt um etwa 1,5 cm runter, wenn die neue Gabel 3cm tiefer baut, das ist schonmal gut. Aber die Winkel werden auch steiler und damit das Fahrverhalten nervöser, unruhiger. Wie das dem Nachwuchs bekommt, ob der das überhaupt wahrnimmt, muß sich dann zeigen.

Du hast eine Frogkurbel in passender Länge (bei der Satteleinstellung max. 120mm)? Und das Tretlager muß ersetzt werden? Dann ist doch alles geritzt, oder? Besorge einfach ein zur Frogkurbel passendes Tretlager und gut. Danach sieht das Rad dann schon ganz anders aus!

Der Sattel mag bequem sein (für Dich??), sieht aber schwer aus. Kann täuschen. Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.

Oliver


----------



## heidi_rockt (29. Juli 2015)

Nach langer Bastelzeit und diverser netter Beratung und Hilfe unter anderem auch hier im Forum ist das 20" für meinen Neffen pünktlich zu seinem 6. Geburtstag fertig geworden.
Ausgangsbasis war ein Focus Rookie, das ich für 65 € über Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft hatte und wog weit über 12 kg - alleine Laufradsatz (inkl. Kassette) und Federgabel brachten es auf fast 5 kg...!
Jetzt ist das Radl kaum wieder zu erkennen, wiegt jetzt ziemlich genau 8 kg und wird meinem Neffen hoffentlich lange Freude machen.
Es fehlt nur noch der Bashguard, der wird gerade noch passend gemacht und wiegt dann ca 90 g.


----------



## paradox (29. Juli 2015)

COOL! sehr beachtlich was daraus geworden ist!


----------



## joanna80 (23. August 2015)

Wow, echt Wahnsinn, was ihr so drauf habt.  Schade, dass ich nicht toll schrauben kann.


----------



## heidi_rockt (23. August 2015)

joanna80 schrieb:


> Wow, echt Wahnsinn, was ihr so drauf habt.  Schade, dass ich nicht toll schrauben kann.


Kann man alles lernen


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. August 2015)

Sehr schön, ein richtiges cooles kleines Mini-MTB! Man sieht es förmlich schon vor sich, wie der Kleine darauf herumflitzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## campy_weird_one (24. August 2015)

Kann mir hier jemand mit einer 130-150mm Kurbel aushelfen?
Ich hab auf dem blauen Marin Hidden Canyon ( irgendwo vorher hier im thread ) für meinen Grossen noch eine Deore 730 als 115mm Variante. Die ist jetzt wesentlich zu kurz. Tausche auch gern… *erledigt!*

Ah, und ich habe einen Haufen Vredestein S-Licks Semislicks in 35-406. Die würde ich gern für kleines Geld loswerden.
Sind sehr schicke Stadtreifen fürs Kidsbike wie ich finde. Wen's interessiert oder wer helfen kann, bitte per PN.

Sorry, hab gerade gesehen das es auch eine K/V Rubrik gibt. Setze ich dann da rein...


----------



## Matzell (1. Oktober 2015)

Falls wer Lust hat es zu Verfolgen, ich baue zZt ein Kleine Scott nitrous jr auf. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76633


----------



## Matzell (18. Oktober 2015)

Sooo endlich ist es Fertig  naja noch nicht ganz, die Mäntel, pedalen und das Ritzel werden noch getauscht demnächst. Aber der Kurze findet es geil und gestern direkt die erste ausfahrt gehabt. 
Er hat Spaß dran und kann es erstaunlicher weise schon echt gut bewegen.

hier noch mal der Link http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76633


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. Oktober 2015)

sehr schick geworden ich hätte vorm Pulvern noch die hinteren Bremssockeln entfernt damits cleaner wird


----------



## Ann (18. Oktober 2015)

schönes rad  und tolle farben - aber türkis und pink für nen bub? was wiegt es denn nu?


----------



## Matzell (19. Oktober 2015)

er hatte das Sanata Cruz Nomad gesehen und fand die Farbe super, allerdings ist es Lichtblau und kein wirkliches Türkis. 
Gewicht muss ich noch ermitteln. Da ich leider keine Waage oder Gepäckwaage habe. Gewicht gebe ich aber bekannt sobald es soweit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matzell (20. Oktober 2015)

Nachgemessen 8,7 Kilo


----------



## Ann (20. Oktober 2015)

sehr gut, danke für die info


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (5. März 2016)

Kennt Jemand leichte Alternativen zu Vorderradnaben mit einer Einbaubreite 85mm und Lenker mit 19mm Außendurchmesser für 16" Bikes?


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (11. März 2016)

Hat Jemand eine AVID DB3 mit Shimano 8-Gang Nabenschaltung im Einsatz? Habe hier eine Alfine 8-Gang und überlege, welcher Schaltgriff in verbindung mit der AVID DB3 für ein Kind besser geeignet oder überhaupt am Lenker montierbar ist (Schifter oder Drehgriff). Schaltgriff muss ich noch kaufen, weiß aber nicht welcher passt und mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2016)

Hast Du die "alte" oder die neue Alfine? Bei der neueren hast Du meines Erachtens die Wahl nicht mehr... da geht nur Shifter.

Falls die "alte": laß Dein Kind mal einen (normalen) Trigger bedienen, ob das überhaupt funktioniert. Also an irgendeinem anderen Rad. Achte auf Hebelkraft und Hebelweg. Kleine Kinderhände können da ihre Probleme haben... Und die Entscheidung für den Drehgriff ist schnell gefallen.

Ob der Schaltgriff mit dem Bremsgriff kollidiert, sieht man auf Bildern schon recht gut. Mir fällt da eine Schraube auf, die aus dem DB3-Griff Richtung Lenkerende zeigt. Da müsste ev. eine kürzere rein, wenn das geht. Die Trigger-Version ist hier auf jeden Fall unkritischer, aber wenn das Kind diese nicht bedient bekommt, nützt es ja auch nix...

Ansonsten ist die Alfine fürs Kinderrad wohl ideal. Kann nicht viel abbrechen oder kaputtgehen, die großen Gangsprünge sind eher von Vorteil und die (eigentlich vorgeschriebene) Mindestübersetzung und damit auch zusammenhängend Haltbarkeit sind kein Thema.


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (11. März 2016)

*Ich habe die SG-S7008. Das mit der Schraube hat mir auch Sorgen gemacht, das ist die Griffweitenverstellung.
Am Bike meiner Frau habe ich vor Jahren die ALfine dran gebaut, weil Sie mit der Kettenschaltung nur Probleme hatte. Sie ist damit super zufrieden (vo 32, hi 24 geht jeden Berg hoch nur Bergab fehlen paar Gänge, aber da lässt sie eh rollen). Sie fährt die alte Shimano XT-Scheibenbremse, da sieht das ganze so aus (Sehr knapp, hat aber alles gepasst):


 


 


 *

*Hier sieht man, das der AVID Bremshebel auf der linken Seite (Zum Vorbau hin) einen großen Radius hat, da müsste man den Shifter warscheinlich weit nach innen schieben und so kommt der Bub mit den kurzen Fingern nicht mehr richtig dran. 


 
Der Drehgriff wird warscheinlich gar nicht gehen, weil der sehr dick ist und die Griffweitenverstellung im Weg ist.
Alles aber nur Vermutungen. Ich bin da wirklich auf Jemanden angewiesen, der die Bremse mit dem Shifter/Drehgriff schon in Natura verbaut hat/In Betrieb hat.
hier sieht man gut die Montage mit der Alfine Bremse:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/01/09...er-finesse-the-alfine-8-speed-super-commuter/
Aber ich habe dummerweise die Avid DB3 schon da...*


----------



## Celalemino (11. März 2016)

Salve,

wir haben am 20" die Alfine mit Shifter verbaut. Konnte eine zarte 6 Jährige ohne Probleme bedienen.
Jetzt beim neuen Bike hat sie Drehgriffe und will die Shifter zurück.
wir haben es zusammen mit einer MT2 verbaut, geht alles wunderbar. Wir haben den Shifter auf der inneren Seite verbaut, somit sollte es mit der Schraube keine Probleme geben. Den Bildern nach zu urteilen sollte der Ausgleichbehälter auch weit genug entfernt sein.


----------



## LockeTirol (11. März 2016)

Keine Angst vor Triggern, fährt mein Sohn ohne Probleme seit dem er 5 ist. Gefällt ihm deutlich besser als Drehgriff was er vorher hatte.


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (11. März 2016)

Ich werde den Alfine Shifter kaufen und probieren. Wenn's knapp wird, kann ich evtl. noch was dremeln... werde berichten. 
Lenker muss ich dann wohl auch noch tauschen, habe einen Carbonriser, der wird aber keinen Platz für den Shifter bieten... mal sehen.


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2016)

Sie 7000er ist die neue Ausführung. Die hat den Vorteil, dass der Trigger nicht mehr "invers" ansteuert. Also normale Schaltlogik wie bei XT ohne inversen Schaltwerk. Meines Wissens funktioniert diese Version ausschließlich mit dem dafür vorgesehenen Trigger aus der 7000er Reihe. Die Drehgriffe Nexus bzw. auch der Trigger 500 (alte Alfine 8) dürften hier nicht kompatibel sein, da die Seileinholwege zwischen den einzelnen Gängen differieren. Probiert habe ich es zwar nicht, würde es aber auch nicht drauf ankommen lassen. Kettenschaltung toleriert hier erfahrungsgemäß einiges, bei der Nabe gibt es schnell Zahnausfall...

Also: nimm den 7000er Trigger und schau wie es passt. Ansonsten müsste eine andere Nabe her...

Oder: gleich elektrisch. Dann sind die Bedienkräfte und Anbausituation kein Thema mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fozzibaermopped (11. März 2016)

*Habe den passenden SL-S7000-8 Shifter bestellt. *


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2016)

Falls jemand ein blaues Specialized Hotrock 20 für Jungs sucht....bitte melden !
Habe ein gepflegtes abzugeben !


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2016)

Diskriminierung!


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2016)

Darf man auch für ein Mädchen kaufen !


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (12. März 2016)

Langsam werde ich verrückt: Heute sind die Kurbeln gekommen, habe die Leichtkurbeln 127mm genommen:
http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer...g.html?listtype=search&searchparam=tretkurbel
Die Kurbeln haben einen 4-Kant nach ISO-Standard. Der Rahmen hat aber ein 73er BSA-Gehäuse. 
Wo bekommt man denn ein BSA Innenlager mit 73mm und ISO 4-Kant her, das ist ja mal super selten!


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2016)

Erster Treffer:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CODt2IfcussCFUqeGwodstMLIw


----------



## paradox (12. März 2016)




----------



## Fozzibaermopped (12. März 2016)

Shimano sind alles JIS Lager. Bei ISO-Kurbeln auf JIS-Innenlagern verkürzt sich die axiale Überdeckung vom 4-Kant um 4,5mm. Weiß nicht, ob das dann noch haltbar ist? Geht das gut?


----------



## Schibbl (12. März 2016)

Fozzibaermopped schrieb:


> Shimano sind alles JIS Lager. Bei ISO-Kurbeln auf JIS-Innenlagern verkürzt sich die axiale Überdeckung vom 4-Kant um 4,5mm. Weiß nicht, ob das dann noch haltbar ist? Geht das gut?


Das hat schon in den 90ern bei Erwachsenen gehalten. Da liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass es am Kinderrad auch hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fozzibaermopped (12. März 2016)

OK, das wusste ich nicht. Habe mich mit Innenlagern nie richtig beschäftigt. Mein ersten Kurbeln waren Cooks Bros Racing (In Lila), habe dem Händler damals gesagt, bitte mit passendem Innenlager einbauen und gut iss. Die habe Jahre ihren Dienst getan. Danach kam schon die Hollow-Tech XT von Shimano. Das war die erste, welche ich selber eingebaut habe...

Dann werde ich mal so ein Shimano Lager versuchen.


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2016)

Das Rad hier gebe ich ab. Es kann noch vielen Kindern Spaß bereiten. 

Bei Interesse gerne PN.


----------



## Diman (27. April 2016)

Ein paar Bilder, die ich bei der Suche nach Kinder Titan Rahmen gefunden hab.


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2016)

Wie nennt man so ein Modell ? Reiche-Russen-Sellout ?


----------



## Fisch123 (27. April 2016)

verstrahltes 16" Geraffel, was eh keiner zahlen kann


----------



## Roelof (27. April 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> ...bei der Suche nach Kinder Titan Rahmen...


sprich ruhig etwas mehr über deine Pläne...  Rewel hast du ja eh auch im Hinterkopf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (27. April 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> sprich ruhig etwas mehr über deine Pläne...


Hab nur ein wenig gesurft.


----------



## trolliver (27. April 2016)

Gibt halt Extreme in die eine oder andere Richtung. Wir sprechen hier ja nicht über 12m-Yachten, insofern ist für mich alles im Rahmen. Als ich heute Philipps Rad am Ständer abschließen wollte (waren spät dran, dann nehme ich ihm das ab), stand ein Noname-Rad verquer, so daß ich Philipps nicht anschließen konnte. Ich lange also über Philipps Rad, um das andere kurz gerade hinzustellen (also anheben und drehen) - und verhebe mich fast! UNGLAUBLICH schwer. Auch 20"... Ich kenne Pukys etc., aber sowas ... 
Wer 2000 Euro für ein Kinderrad ausgeben kann und will, ist für mich einfach ein Enthusiast; bin ich auch, kann ich gerade nur nicht. ;-)))


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2016)

Pukys sind doch nur überteuerter Heizungsrohr-Dreck, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## trolliver (27. April 2016)

Sehe ich nicht so.


----------



## Fisch123 (27. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Pukys sind doch nur überteuerter Heizungsrohr-Dreck, meiner Meinung nach.


Du bist mein Mann!


----------



## Schibbl (27. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Pukys sind doch nur überteuerter Heizungsrohr-Dreck, meiner Meinung nach.


Meine Heizungsrohre sind unempfindlicher gegen Rost.


----------



## track94 (27. April 2016)

Wir sollten sie alle mal benennen ...Maxxim ,Pegasus,......


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Du bist mein Mann!



Danke !
Leider zeigt die Puky-Flotte am Spielplatz, dass die Kunden nicht unbedingt auf Fahrrad-Qualitäten setzen.


----------



## track94 (28. April 2016)

Seh ich bei uns auch...wir wohnen on einem Neubaugebiet (60 Wohneinheiten )
In den letzen drei Monaten sind hier vier neue Räder gekommen  und obwohl mich alle schon lange genervt haben hat bei allen der Preis gesiegt .....
Es sind 2 Maxim und 2 Pegasus in Vollausstattung geworden  .
Keines der Kinder fährt seit dem noch Rad obwohl hier noch vor einem halben Jahr fast Täglich Rennen gefahren wurden .


----------



## Fisch123 (28. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danke !
> Leider zeigt die Puky-Flotte am Spielplatz, dass die Kunden nicht unbedingt auf Fahrrad-Qualitäten setzen.


Leider ist vielen Eltern das Shitegal. Hauptsache die Kids haben ein Fahrrad mit dem sie rum düsen können.
Für jeden Mist ist Geld da, nur für ein anständiges Rad nicht!
Meist haben Eltern noch nicht einmal eins, oder fahren fast nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (28. April 2016)

Jetzt versteh ich das endlich! Die lassen Pukys fahren, DAMIT die Kids nicht so schnell unterwegs sind!


----------



## Schibbl (28. April 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich das endlich! Die lassen Pukys fahren, DAMIT die Kids nicht so schnell unterwegs sind!


Traurig aber wahr. Das ist bei einem Freund von mir die ganz offizielle Richtlinie. Die "24er-Karre" seines Sohnes wiegt locker 15kg und quietscht uns schleift an allen Enden. Wenn unsere beiden Kinder zusammen zum Training fahren juckelt meiner Quietschverknügt um jeden Baum im Slalom während sein Sohn keuchend nur endlich ankommen will. "Das ist alles Training" hört man da vom Vater. Ja das ist Training weg vom Spaß, weg vom Rad und die Heranzüchtung des zukünftigen motorisierten Verkehrs. Denn das ist ja alles viel leichter.


----------



## track94 (28. April 2016)

Genau so ist das ...wenn bei uns die Tür aufgeht haben beide schon von alleine den Helm aufgesetzt


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. April 2016)

hab meinem Junior was neues zusammengeschraubt .... ne mischung aus wartungsfreundlich bezahlbar gewicht und optik 





das alte Bike bleibt aber trotzdem noch in gebrauch...


----------



## Fisch123 (28. April 2016)

Das is ma schick!
Gib uns dochmal mehr Infos darüber.
Gibt es die Bilder auch unbearbeitet?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. April 2016)

Hi,

Unbearbeitet hab ich die bilder nicht, hab das mit so nem handyprogramm direkt beim fotografieren gemacht.

Rahmen ist ein Cube Analog von 2013 (aber jetzt neu gekauft) in RH 14"
Gabel SID Race (lockout hab ich weg gelassen,braucht er nicht)
Räder Ritchey 26" (keine ahnung welche genau aber wiegen zusammen um die 1700g in etwa)
Kurbel shimano ZEE mit Sixpack NW Blatt 33Z
Pedale Sixpack Manace
Kassette XT 11-36
X0 Gripshift
X7 10 fach
Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelklemme KCNC
Sattel Selle Italia Junior
Bremse SLX 160mm (super Druckpunkt und wenig hebelweg wenn man weis wie  )
Reifen Conti X-King und Mountain King (wenns trocken is dann vo u.hi Raceking)


----------



## trolliver (28. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Pukys sind doch nur überteuerter Heizungsrohr-Dreck, meiner Meinung nach.





Schibbl schrieb:


> Meine Heizungsrohre sind unempfindlicher gegen Rost.


 Ich hab auch keine Vorurteile!


----------



## Ulmi (28. April 2016)

@HeavyBiker 
Du wohnst nicht zufällig in der Nähe von Ulm
Ich stehe gerade vor dem Dilemma meinem Sohn ein neues Rad zu kaufen. .....bloß weiß ich nicht welches....Auf mein altes Cube Hardtail passt er noch nicht drauf M Rahmen obwohl er schon damit fahren kann und das 24er Stevens ist ihm zu klein....ich dachte nun an ein Damenmtb Größe  S hardtail...darf ruhig schon paar Jährchen  alt sein Gewicht ca. 10kg
Junior wiegt 40kg und ist 150cm groß wird 9....was haltet ihr von der Idee?!


----------



## trolliver (28. April 2016)

Idee ist gut. Meiner wird sein 26er mit 8 bekommen, da wird er vielleicht etwas über 130cm groß sein. Es ist ein altes C'dale F900 mit Headshok und XS-Rahmen. Sportliche Geo, was seinen Proportionen mit langem Oberkörper entgegen kommt. Und es wiegt ohne Pedalen 10,28kg nach Kofferwaage.

Viele Grüße,
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (28. April 2016)

Ja danke für den Tipp! 
Laufräder DT swiss mit Scheiben hab och noch rumliegen....könnte daher wenn nötig ne neue Optik verpassen. ...


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2016)

Welche Lenkerbreite verbaut ihr eigentlich? Bitte mit Körpergröße und Einsatzgebiet. zB 1,45m, Gravity, 68cm, 12Grad backsweep


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. April 2016)

Ne Sorry bin aus der Heidelberger gegend.... mein junior ist auch etwa 150cm groß aber die 
Damen XS bikes wollten ihm doch irgendwie net so recht passen (auch zu schwer)
deshalb mein selbstaufbau mit dem 14" rahmen ... so hat er auch die nötige bewegungsfreiheit
beim trails fahren.
was auch doof ist bei den normalen damen xs und s bikes, sie haben meist 170er oder 175er
kurbeln , ich hab ne 165er kurbel genommen was sich als wesentlich besser gezeigt hat.


----------



## trolliver (29. April 2016)

Du bräuctest eigentlich sogar eine 150er Kurbel etwa, habe ich jetzt nicht ausgerechnet.


----------



## Ulmi (29. April 2016)

Ohjeh....mmmhnaja er hat scho recht lange Beine
Hab da was in der Bucht gefunden gleich ums Eck...
Aber vermutlich schwer......
Dafür schauts passabel aus mit guten Komponenten. ..


----------



## Ulmi (29. April 2016)

Achso 250 Euro dann meins
Rennen wird Junior damit nicht fahren...
Gewicht könnte ich  mit Lenker und Laufradsatz drücken. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (29. April 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Welche Lenkerbreite verbaut ihr eigentlich? Bitte mit Körpergröße und Einsatzgebiet. zB 1,45m, Gravity, 68cm, 12Grad backsweep


Hallo Kilian!
Meiner ist 8, 1,35 m groß, Schrittlänge 60 cm und eher schmale Schultern. Wir sind klassisch im Wald mit leichtem
Gefälle und Steilstufen unterwegs. Er hat eine Lenkerbreite von 600 mm (Lowriser mit 6Grad und 15 mm Rise). Am Anfang hatte ich auch noch die Idee, durch kürzen da ein paar Gramm rauszuholen, aber er kommt damit super klar.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## rboncube (3. Mai 2016)

Was ist den das für eine Kettenführung an dem Cube?

Gruß Rene


----------



## Fisch123 (3. Mai 2016)

rboncube schrieb:


> Was ist den das für eine Kettenführung an dem Cube?
> 
> Gruß Rene


Was für ein Cube?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Mai 2016)

rboncube schrieb:


> Was ist den das für eine Kettenführung an dem Cube?
> 
> Gruß Rene


ist eine von 77 Desings


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Mai 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Was für ein Cube?


er meinte diesen hier


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Mai 2016)

das ist eine DARTMOORE KEEPER führung, funktioniert super schön leicht und günstig ... hat auch schon ein par parkeinsätze hinter sich....






die führung schein es aber auch so von anderen herstellern zu geben....


----------



## trauntaler (14. Mai 2016)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Gestern gebraucht gekauft: Scott Scale 20 Junior
> 
> 
> 
> Wiegt ungefähr 11,5kg. Am Wochenende werden wir die Bremsen etwas einstellen, Kette schmieren und dann machen wir eine Tour.



Wir wollen demnächst in den Bikepark und jetzt stehen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten an. Das wichtigste sind gescheite aber noch leichte 20" Reifen und eine Kettenführung, wer hat Tipps für mich? 

Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (14. Mai 2016)

KeFü nimm eine Blackspire für 2-fach für Tretlagermontage mehr braucht es nicht da oben eh Umwerfer montiert, Reifen ?? keine Ahnung 
mach noch den Ständer sowie Katzenaugen weg sparst auch einiges an Gewicht


----------



## doriuscrow (14. Mai 2016)

Maxxis Snyper - steht sogar Exo drauf! Einen Snakebite hat unser 5-Jähriger trotzdem geschafft ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Mai 2016)

ständer auf jeden fall ab --> unfallgefahr bei sturz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (17. Mai 2016)

Sodala, fix ist nun das der Ständer und der Umwerfer vorne abmontiert werden. Die Kurbel tausche ich gegen eine 1-fach mit passender Übersetzung und montiere eine Kettenführung. Bei der vorhandenen Kurbel ist die Kettenlinie schlecht. 

Die Maxxis Snyper sind nirgends lieferbar, hab jetzt Conti Explorer bestellt, hoffentlich sind die nicht zu dünn. 

Schwer ist es dann immer noch aber er kommt gut zurecht und ist letztes Jahr in Leogang schon die zwei kleinen Kinderdrops gesprungen.


----------



## trifi70 (17. Mai 2016)

Bei den Explorer hätte ich eher die Bedenken, dass die (zumindest in 26" Version) bei Nässe keinen Grip haben. Und wenn Du "fett" haben möchtest, gibts doch bei Schwalbe einiges an Auswahl.


----------



## pebcak (19. Mai 2016)

kenda small block eight faltreifen.....


----------



## Diman (23. Mai 2016)

Von @Mr.T


----------



## track94 (23. Mai 2016)

Gefällt ....aber so ne klitzekleine filigrane Fussraste wäre noch geil...muss ja nix grosses sein 
Die Farbe ist saustark


----------



## Cyborg (23. Mai 2016)

Da kommt Seifenkisten-Feeling auf. Aber eine Bremse wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Von @Mr.T



TOP


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2016)

Bremse beim Laufrad ist doch völliger Käse.


----------



## Fisch123 (24. Mai 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bremse beim Laufrad ist doch völliger Käse.


Völliger Käse ist, jedes 1/4 Jahr neue Schuhe zu kaufen!!
Du magst das so sehen, stehst aber mit deiner Meinung fast allein auf weiter Flur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2016)

Mein Sohn ist ohne zu Recht gekommen, ich kenn' auch sonst kein Kind, das mit Bremse fährt oder ohne Probleme hätte.
Zumindest eine Scheibenbremse wie hier schon öfters zu sehen, ist völlig übertrieben.


----------



## track94 (24. Mai 2016)

Oooh Gott ....hoffentlich kommt gleich nicht wieder der Lenkeinschlagbegrenzer ...


( Mist ich habs gesagt )


----------



## haural (24. Mai 2016)

wenn man in einer bergigen oder zumindest hügeligen Gegend wohnt ist eine Bremse (auch am Laufrad) durchaus sinnvoll. Meine Tochter ist ne Weile ohne gefahren, durfte dann auch bergab regelmäßig das Laufrad tragen. Nachdem ich eine nachgerüstet habe, muss ich es nur noch selten. Weiterer Vorteil ist tatsächlich der Schuhverschleiß. Zumindest wenn man darauf achtet dass auch die Kinder gutes Schuhwerk tragen spielt das finanziell durchaus ne Rolle.


----------



## KIV (24. Mai 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mein Sohn ist ohne zu Recht gekommen, ich kenn' auch sonst kein Kind, das mit Bremse fährt oder ohne Probleme hätte.
> Zumindest eine Scheibenbremse wie hier schon öfters zu sehen, ist völlig übertrieben.


Aber leider geil..! 

Wer ein Laufrad nur zum langsamen Mitrollen aufm platten Land benutzt, braucht auch nicht zwingend eine Bremse. Mit Stadtverkehr (Kreuzungsverkehr, Fußgängerampeln) und/oder steigender Geschwindigkeit ist ne Bremse mE zwingend erforderlich und sehr nervenschonend...


----------



## Roelof (24. Mai 2016)

Ich finde "früh übt sich" trifft es gut. Wir hatten keine Bremse, das Laufrad war aus Holz und von der Stange... Ich hätte mir nicht träumen lassen, dass ich auf das Thema Kinderrad so sehr rein kippe.  

Irgendwann will ich auch noch mal ein Laufrad tunen, nur um zu sehen, wie leicht das Portus wirklich gebaut ist...


----------



## Diman (24. Mai 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Mit Stadtverkehr (Kreuzungsverkehr, Fußgängerampeln) und/oder steigender Geschwindigkeit ist ne Bremse mE zwingend erforderlich und sehr nervenschonend...


So ist das. Unsere Hausrunde auf dem Weg zu Elbe. Die Bremse schadet definitiv nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (24. Mai 2016)

Und wer partout keine Bremse haben möchte (wir haben sie am Ende vermisst), benutzt die BIG Schuhschoner. Die kosten 1/10 des Preises der Schuhe und schonen diese über Jahre, wenns sein muss (so lange passen die Schuhe sowieso nicht).


----------



## track94 (24. Mai 2016)

Die Bremsen von Feinkost Albrecht haben sich bei uns bewährt.....

 

Warum er immer mit den Zehenspitzen gebremst hat ...


----------



## trifi70 (24. Mai 2016)

Besser dosierbar und es haut ihm nicht die Füße wech.


----------



## Dirt Kid (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo wir haben eine Protektoren Jacke zu verkaufen.
Die Jacke ist auch als reiner Rückenprotektor zu fahren und es gibt das passende Jersey dazu.

Die Jacke passt ab ca. 150 cm bis 165 cm.

Leider schon vergeben

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/802938-kinder-150-165-gross-protektorenjacke


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Juli 2016)

Hätte da auch noch was falls einer Interesse hat

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/803042-supurb-bo24


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Juli 2016)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch was falls einer Interesse hat
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/803042-supurb-bo24


Artikel nicht gefunden


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Juli 2016)

SORRY , jetzt aber 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...&utm_content=item_view&utm_campaign=bikemarkt


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Juli 2016)

DAS BO24 ist verkauft.... WOW so viele anfragen und gleich wars weg, 

ABER ich hab noch die orginale 24" SPINNER luftgabel, wer die für schmalen taler haben will einfach mal bei mir melden !!


----------



## the lars (19. Juli 2016)

Wahnsinn was man hier alles so tolles findet  total infiziert..für Junior ist momentan ein Hotrock 12 hier, allerdings gibt es da ja leider nicht so viele Möglichkeiten etwas zu verbessern. Schon allein die one-piece Kurbelarme mit Kettenblatt wiegen schlappe 756g (ohne Lager etc.)..wie dem auch sei, der Rücktritt wurde schon einmal ausgebaut und momentan Seitenzugbremsen verbaut, was mir allerdings nicht so gut gefällt.

Gibt es zufällig talentierte Menschen, die mir eine V-Brake halterung für ein Hotrock drehen können? Ich kenne leider niemanden..

So in etwa?


----------



## Baustahlrider (2. November 2017)

Nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder was zum zeigen. Ist zwar schon ein eine Weile her dass das Rad umgebaut wurde aber einen Post ist es wert. War mal mein 26“ Slopestyle Bike. Nun ein 24“.Die Jungs von Transition fanden es  auf jedenfalls klasse. Kurz danach kam deren Kidsbike. Immerhin war es Ihnen ein T–Shirt wert ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (2. November 2017)

Baustahlrider schrieb:


> Nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder was zum zeigen. Ist zwar schon ein eine Weile her dass das Rad umgebaut wurde aber einen Post ist es wert. War mal mein 26“ Slopestyle Bike. Nun ein 24“.Die Jungs von Transition fanden es  auf jedenfalls klasse. Kurz danach kam deren Kidsbike. Immerhin war es Ihnen ein T–Shirt wert ..




Das Transition ist sehr schick! 
Die Idee das alte kleine Fully in ein tolles Kidsbike zu verwandeln ist eine wunderbare Aufgabe UND HIER SUPER GELUNGEN!


----------



## Kuwahades (9. November 2017)

Gud`n
mal ne kurze Frage lässt sich hierdraus was vernünftiges bauen ?
oder lieber die Finger davon lassen ?
18" und 12kg schwer
Soll schon eher für Flowtrail Strecken gedacht sein, bergauf weniger


----------



## octane1967 (9. November 2017)

Ein Fully für unter 6jährige? Die Komponenten sind nicht wirklich tunebar, allerdings aufgrund exotischer Dämpfer- und Gabelmaße auch nicht einfach zu ersetzen. Und selbst dann bleibst du vermutlich mit einem sackschweren HiTen-Rahmen über, aus dem du nichts Leichtes machen kannst. Da halte ich es für sinnvoller, ein leichtes rigid Kinderhardtail aufzubauen, auf dem die Zwerge dann auch gleich eine saubere Fahrtechnik lernen - beweglich und geschmeidig genug sollten sie in dem Alter ja noch sein ...


----------



## KIV (9. November 2017)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n
> mal ne kurze Frage lässt sich hierdraus was vernünftiges bauen ?
> oder lieber die Finger davon lassen ?
> 18" und 12kg schwer
> Soll schon eher für Flowtrail Strecken gedacht sein, bergauf weniger


Für sowas wurde der Begiff "Kernschrott" erfunden. Dicke Reifen dämpfen ganz sicher viel besser. Vllt findest Du bei Supurb was mit ner passenden Geometrie..?


----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2017)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> lässt sich hierdraus was vernünftiges bauen ?
> oder lieber die Finger davon lassen ?


Lieber zweiteres!
Gibt es wahrscheinlich in ebay Kleinanzeigen bei dir ums Eck für fuffi.
Kauf was gescheits, und kein vollgefederten Schrotthaufen. Wie schon von @KIV bemerkt, tut es auch ein Rad mit dicken Reifen.
Kann ich aber schon nachvollziehen, Jungs wollen immer auf auf die Sahne hauen, wie 35 Gänge komplett gefedert usw.


----------



## Kuwahades (9. November 2017)

Danke für Eure Meinung.
ich weiss, das ja selber, aber irgendwie schlägt dann doch immer das Bastlerherz.
Und dann denkt man, ja in Wunschfarbe lackieren, Sticker machen lassen, alten Luftdämpfer ( 165mm ) einbauen den man noch hat, Naben tauschen, weil man die auch noch hat, Vorbauten Lenker, sowieso usw. hat man ja auch noch jede Menge.
Dann kommt ja der kleine Bruder in vier Jahren und könnte es auch noch Fahren 

Mal kucken, ob ich vernünftig bin und die Finger davon lasse ???


----------



## KIV (9. November 2017)

Dann besorg Dir doch wenigstens nen passenden Rahmen. Und lass die Finger von der Kiste, Deine Bastel-Wut kannst Du anderweitig sinnvoller einsetzen. Der Stahlklumpen ist es nicht wert.






Wenn´s unbedingt n Fully sein soll, dann vllt dieses: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...20-18-gang-full-suspension/725214433-217-6019

Ich freue mich schon auf Deinen Aufbaufaden, gerne mit Scheibenbremsen und allem drum-und-dran..!


----------



## Kuwahades (9. November 2017)

ja das habe ich auch aufm Schirm.
macht auch mehr Sinn gleich auf 20" zu gehen.

Scheibenbremsen sind da auch schon eingeplant


----------



## Kuwahades (11. November 2017)

Schade der Verkäufer möchte das Fahrrad nicht Versenden, um es abzuholen wären 10 Stunden Fahrt für mich.
Das lohnt sich nicht und bringt den Preis des Fahrrades gleich auf 270€.
Das wird leider nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (11. November 2017)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Schade der Verkäufer möchte das Fahrrad nicht Versenden, um es abzuholen wären 10 Stunden Fahrt für mich.
> Das lohnt sich nicht und bringt den Preis des Fahrrades gleich auf 270€.
> Das wird leider nix


Unter 'versenden' stellen sich viele Verkäufer vor, dass sie das Rad komplett demontieren und verpacken müssen. Hast Du Hermes-Abholung angeboten? Dafür muss er gar nichts machen. Hermes schmeißt ne Folie drüber und fertig...


----------



## spicy-doc (11. November 2017)

https://www.commencal-store.de/supreme-20-2014-c2x19996844


----------



## Kuwahades (11. November 2017)

https://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/1204998/

Das ist verrückt


----------



## KIV (11. November 2017)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> https://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/1204998/
> 
> Das ist verrückt


Aber echt: 'sold'..!!!

Btw: 200er Scheiben auf 20"


----------



## AlexMC (14. November 2017)

passend zum obigen:


----------



## Kuwahades (14. November 2017)

sehr geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp0 (15. November 2017)

AlexMC schrieb:


> passend zum obigen:


Hi
Erzähl mal bitte was zum Rad, vorallem zur Gabel.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Dark Side (15. November 2017)

Hab meinem mittleren jetzt ein scott voltage gekauft und bremsen umgebaut.

Hab dann avid code 5 und shimano slx als bremse und charmante 203 mm bremsscheiben verbaut


----------



## AlexMC (15. November 2017)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Hi
> Erzähl mal bitte was zum Rad, vorallem zur Gabel.
> Gruß Sebastian



Rad + Bild sind nicht von mir  Ich hab's nur gesehen und hab mich an den Thread hier erinnert...

Der Ersteller von Bild und Rad schreibt hierzu: "Eigenbau aus einer 150mm Fox Talas und zwei oberen Gabelbrücker der Boxxer. Premiere im Bikepark letztes WE war der Hammer, alles topp. Werde aber am Hinterbau noch was ändern um die Bodenfreiheit im voll eingefederten Zustand (vo&Hi) etwas zu erhöhen."

Einfach aufs Bild klicken, dann könnt ihr's lesen.

Ich hab' meinem nur mal ein 24er Hotrock umgebaut. Nicht ganz so spektakulär, aber hat getaugt. Jetzt steht es gerade rum und wartet bis der Bruder soweit ist.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. November 2017)

Dark Side schrieb:


> Hab meinem mittleren jetzt ein scott voltage gekauft und bremsen umgebaut.


Das Bild von dem Bike ist ja wirklich klasse! Die Details gut zu erkennen und vor allem super dokumentiert, wo und warum du selbst tätig geworden bist. 


> Hab dann avid code 5 und shimano slx als bremse und charmante 203 mm bremsscheiben verbaut


Zwei verschiedene Bremsen mit DH-Bremsscheiben für 100-kg-Männer? War das nötig?


----------



## Kuwahades (16. November 2017)

so ich bin fündig geworden, habe hier im Forum was leckeres gefunden
KTM Wild Thing 9,6 Kilo inklusive Ständer mit folgenden Anbauteilen:
AMP Gabel
Avid Single Digit 7 Bremsen mit Avid Speed Dial Hebeln und XTR zügen
Eigenbau LRS mit HÜGI 240 Naben, leichte und breite Alexrims Felgen, Light Schläuche und Ritchey Reifen
XTR Innenlager und gekürzte LX Kurbeln
XTR Ritzelpaket und Kette
Ultegra Schaltwerk
Sram MX Pro Drehgriffschalter für Shimano
Ritchey Lenker und Sattelstütze


----------



## zr0wrk (16. November 2017)

Die Gabel ist natürlich super-cool. Funktioniert aber mit 'nem Elastomer, oder? Wie ist die Performance für das Kind? Ich würde sehen, dass die Hörnchen noch abkommen. Passt das mit dem Vorbau? Sieht so lang aus.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. November 2017)

wird alles angepasst, wenn es da ist, denke mal, dass ein kurzer BMX Vorbau und ein Lenker mit 22mm Klemmung erstmal ausreicht

ist alles dran Ölkartusche Stahlfeder und Elastomer 
die sprechen eigentlich sehr fein an genau das richtige für Kinder
ich hatte auch eine von 94 bis 2000

Bilder gibt hier, die haben mich überzeugt 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2213455


----------



## giant_r (16. November 2017)

3-fach kurbel an einem 20".
da kannst du ja noch gut was an gewicht sparen, wenn es dann da ist.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. November 2017)

ich denke mal das der Aufbau so wie er da steht für den Fahrer seine Berechtigung hatte, der kleine  war wohl sehr schnell unterwegs
für meine Schlafmütze, reicht einfach vorne
erstmal hoffentlich


----------



## Kuwahades (28. November 2017)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1015254-oxygen-und-acor-2-vorbauten-in-80mm-und-40-mm-lange

der kurze Vorbau wiegt 180g kostet aber nur 5€
wäre der was um den Langen am KTM zu ersetzten ?
vielleicht könnte man an der Klemmung noch etwas Material wegnehmen ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (28. November 2017)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Der kurze Vorbau wiegt 180 g, kostet aber nur 5 €. Wäre der was um den langen am KTM zu ersetzen? Vielleicht könnte man an der Klemmung noch etwas Material wegnehmen?


Ich verstehe, dass du Geld sparen willst. Aber deswegen deinem Kind so einen hässlichen, schweren Klopper ans Rad pappen? Ein KCNC Fly Ride kostet auch nicht die Welt, gibt's in verschiedenen Farben und ist dabei relativ leicht.


----------



## Linipupini (28. November 2017)

Uaaaa grauslich schaut der aus. Geht gar nicht, auch wenn nur 5€


----------



## Kuwahades (28. November 2017)

da fällt mir ein, vielleicht habe ich sogar noch so einen, wie den KCNC in kurz rumfliegen !


----------



## Schibbl (28. November 2017)

Bei CRC gibt es einen von der Eigenmarke Brand-X für 23€ mit 40mm Länge. Diesen habe ich gekauf und ist mit 110 Gramm ganz passabel. Der KCNC kostet ca. 6€ mehr, wiegt 15 Gramm weniger ist aber mindestens 50mm lang.


----------



## KIV (29. November 2017)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1015254-oxygen-und-acor-2-vorbauten-in-80mm-und-40-mm-lange
> 
> der kurze Vorbau wiegt 180g kostet aber nur 5€
> wäre der was um den Langen am KTM zu ersetzten ?
> ...


Besser den hier, wenn es günstig und dezent sein soll:
https://m.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Vorba...955611?hash=item3f78c28cdb:g:9MwAAOSwi8xaBAK1


----------



## Kuwahades (30. November 2017)

mh, ich habe noch nichts Gutes von dem China Zeug gehört, gerade was Alu angeht.
Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Vorbau ?


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2017)

Dann nimm halt den, keine Ahnung wo der her kommt, Kania sagt aus England. Musst dich ja nicht mit ihm unterhalten!

https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/vorbau/75?c=43

90% aller Teile kommen aus Fernost, nur mal zum nachdenken!


----------



## Kuwahades (30. November 2017)

ja schon aber aus China kommen keine guten Alu Legierungen
Motorrad Fußrasten die einfach abbrechen usw.

Taiwan ist da schon was ganz anderes


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2017)

Verstehe ich nicht deine Einstellung! Willst billigkram kaufen aber super Qualität haben, dass beißt sich ein wenig.
Wenn du Quali und leicht haben willst, dann kauf ein Tune. Ist halt ein wenig teurer.
Wenn du günstig und einigermaßen leicht haben willst, und kannst etwas warten, dann bestell bei Aliexpress.
Billig, leicht und gute Qualität schließen sich da wohl aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (30. November 2017)

Fühle mich jetzt ein bisschen dumm angemacht durch Deinen Kommentar
Habe nie gesagt das ich Billich Kram kaufen möchte
der Thread heisst Kindern was vernünftiges Aufbauen und nicht was billiges Aufbauen

und das ist es was ich möchte


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2017)

sorry ich wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten, hatte ich aber aus deinen Kommentaren so rausgehört.
Du machst das schon, ein gutes Rad haste ja schon gefunden.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Kuwahades (30. November 2017)

Den Kania Vorbau finde ich schon mal sehr gut


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2017)

Ich kram mal, evtl. hab ich auch noch was. Lenker auch?


----------



## Kuwahades (30. November 2017)

Ich habe noch einen  Easton EA50 und einen Roox Crowbar, die ich aber ungern kürzen möchte
Ich wiege mal den Verbauten SYNTACE Duraflite, denke mal der geht aber in Ordnung


----------



## zr0wrk (30. November 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt den, keine Ahnung wo der her kommt, Kania sagt aus England.


Sagen sie nicht. Sie sagen nur, dass sie ihn aus England beziehen und nicht *direkt* aus China importieren. Wo er gefertigt wird, lässt sich anhand dieser Aussage (und dem Preis!) ja immerhin vermuten. Dass Vorbauten, die in China gefertigt werden, an Kinderrädern versagen, ist doch völliger Mumpitz. Wenn aber jemand einen schönen, in Dtl gefertigten Vorbau möchte, empfehle ich Newmen oder Intend. Ist dann halt teurer und nur mit 31,8 mm Lenkerklemmung zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (30. November 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wenn aber jemand einen schönen, in Dtl gefertigten Vorbau möchte, empfehle ich Newmen [...].


Aus Interesse: Ist er das tatsächlich? (Wäre für mich kein Makel, wenn nicht.)


----------



## zr0wrk (30. November 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Aus Interesse: Ist er das tatsächlich? (Wäre für mich kein Makel, wenn nicht.)


Na, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Michi Grätz bei der Vorstellung seiner Firma hier erwähnt hatte, dass ihm die räumliche Nähe zur Fertigung wichtig sei. Vielleicht habe ich da auch zuviel hinein interpretiert und es geht nur um die Prototypen?






*Produktionshalle nebenan* - der moderne CNC-Zerspanungsbetrieb nebenan ist für Newmen ein Glücksfall. Kurze Wege beschleunigen Prototypen und Kleinserien.


----------



## feedyourhead (30. November 2017)

Der Vorbau von Newmen ist aber geschmiedet, da hilft der CNC-Zerspanungsbetrieb nebenan nicht viel.

Syntace macht ja keinen Hehl daraus, dass deren Vorbauten in Fernost gefertigt werden.
Aufgrund der ehemaligen Nähe zu Syntace gehe ich davon aus, dass auch NEWMEN Vorbauten definitv in Fernost (vielleicht ja sogar beim selben Zulieferer...) gefertigt werden.


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2017)

Warum hat eine deutsche Firma einen englischsprachigen Internetaufritt? oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## feedyourhead (30. November 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Warum hat eine Deutsche Firma einen englischen Internetaufritt? oder hab ich da was übersehen?


??
Und dann auch noch einen englischen Firmennamen!

Also Intend Vorbauten sind wohl ziemlich sicher in D gefräst... Dass es aber überhaupt einen Hersteller gibt, der Vorbauten in Deutschland schmiedet wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## zr0wrk (30. November 2017)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Der Vorbau von Newmen ist aber geschmiedet, da hilft der CNC-Zerspanungsbetrieb nebenan nicht viel.


Da haste natürlich recht. 
Nehme also alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil: Syntace- und Newmen-Vorbauten ist wahrscheinlich ob der unklaren Herkunft nicht zu trauen. 


Linipupini schrieb:


> Warum hat eine deutsche Firma einen englischsprachigen Internetaufritt?


Wegen der zu erwartenden internationalen Kundschaft vielleicht? @BommelMaster hat das an anderer Stelle schon erklärt. Er ist in seiner Ein-Mann-Firma soweit ausgelastet, dass ihm die Unterhaltung einer zweisprachigen Website einfach zu viel ist. Dass er angesichts der Nische, in der sich seine Produkte bewegen, auch auf nicht-deutsche Kundschaft angewiesen ist, steht außer Frage.


----------



## gutschik (3. Dezember 2017)

VPACE Max24, 9,1kg. Emil ist begeistert !


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Dezember 2017)

Was haltet Ihr von den Wellgo C271 Pedalen ?
sind mit 220g für das Paar angenehm leicht

oder sind Plastikpedale besser für Kinderschienbeine geeignet ???


----------



## MrHyde (9. Dezember 2017)

*Ghost 24" Fattie, äh, Plus.*

Eigentlich wollte ich nur einen Ersatz für das unwürdige Eisenschwein und kaufte ein gebrauchtes Ghost 24" Disc, aber dann sah ich a.) die enorme "Tire Clearance" des Rahmens, und b.) das Bild von Robins E-Fatty und seine Info zu den fetten Schlappen (Kenda Slant Six 24x2.6) und konnte schlicht nicht anders 







vorher:





Ich habe also nicht wirklich viel gemacht, außer:

Kenda Slant Six 24x2.6 (statt Black Jack und RoRo)
Schwalbe SV10 24" Schläuche mit 165g (statt 200g Noname Schläuchen)
Die 3-fach-Kurbel raus, statt dessen eine (ebenso mit 152mm zu lange) Lasco 1x rein (minus 350g)
Umwerfer und linker Trigger raus (nochmal 300g)
Contec Trail Pedale 220g/Paar statt der Wellgo Plastics (255g)
Gewicht fahrbereit exakt 12kg.

Sohnemann (7): "Whoah, is das n Fatbike? Krass!" Ich: "Ich dachte, das wäre vielleicht ganz cool für den Schnee und so...", er: "Isartrails? Jetzt?" Bei -3 Grad, wohlgemerkt. Er konnte im Englischen Garten problemlos die Reitwege benutzen - tiefer Sand, genial.
Danach ab auf den kleinen Pumptrack im Norden, sehr, sehr lustig.





Der Rückweg war saukalt, weil windig. Ein paar kleine Modifikationen im Anschluss:

Cockpit so tief wie möglich (Vorbau umgedreht, alle Spacer nach oben)
90% der Reflektoren raus aus den Speichen (Sohn fand die bescheuert)
Ständer weg (schliff und klapperte)










Fazit:

Asphalt: schnell ist anders. Die dicken Schlappen mit 1.5bar sind für so ne halbe Portion wie Klebstoff
Im Gelände dagegen genial, sobald er rausgefunden hatte, dass man nur etwas Schwung braucht, um alles zu überrollen. Aber anstrengend.
Die RST Capa 50mm arbeitet super bei 25kg Fahrergewicht. Ich dachte immer, die sei Schrott.
Unterm Strich: lustig, aber zu schwer und zu großer Rollwiderstand. Optik chefmäßig, ansonsten unvernünftig. Motorisiert wär's sicher ne Gaudi.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Dezember 2017)

MrHyde schrieb:


> 90% der Reflektoren raus aus den Speichen (Sohn fand die bescheuert)


Kann auch immer nicht verstehen, warum da an jeder Speiche einer dran sein muss. Bei den Rädern aus meinem Haushalt, wo sowas montiert wird, sind's drei je Laufrad. Reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (19. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Kann auch immer nicht verstehen, warum da an jeder Speiche einer dran sein muss. Bei den Rädern aus meinem Haushalt, wo sowas montiert wird, sind's drei je Laufrad. Reicht.


Weil es Vorgaben gibt, sonst könnte es Stress mit der Rennleitung geben, 
wenn man doch Mal auf die Straße muss...
Am Enduro hab ich keine alle anderen Bikes auch die der Kids sind korrekt ausgestattet. 

Schließlich will man sich später noch vorwerfen lassen, Papa du wusstest es eigentlich besser der Autofahrer der mich in den Rolli gebracht hat, hätte mich sonst gesehen, wenn ich die 3 Reflektoren nicht zuvor beim springen verloren hätte... sind mehr da ist das Risiko geringer... 

Und Rolli ist sicher uncooler als Reflektoren am Rad .... 
Zur Not halt diese schwarzen sehr gut reflektierenden Aufkleber... Auf der Felge... 

Muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden....


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Dezember 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Weil es Vorgaben gibt, sonst könnte es Stress mit der Rennleitung geben,


Das ist mir schon klar. Deswegen frage ich ja, wieso sie dran sein *müssen*.

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, Räder würden übersehen, wenn sie nur drei, vier oder fünf solcher Teile pro Laufrad haben. Wenn es ernsthaft Gefahr des Verlustes gibt, helfen ein paar Tropfen Kleber sicher auch.


> Zur Not halt diese schwarzen sehr gut reflektierenden Aufkleber auf der Felge.


Sind allerdings genauso unzulässig, sagt die Rennleitung.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. Deswegen frage ich ja, wieso sie dran sein *müssen*.
> 
> Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, Räder würden übersehen, wenn sie nur drei, vier oder fünf solcher Teile pro Laufrad haben. Wenn es ernsthaft Gefahr des Verlustes gibt, helfen ein paar Tropfen Kleber sicher auch.
> 
> Sind allerdings genauso unzulässig, sagt die Rennleitung.


Ja nur mit allen Speichen ist die ABE gegeben. Steht auch so in den Beipackzetteln, und ja hin und wieder verliere ich Mal 1-3 Reflektoren, waren das die einzigste.... Ständ ich ohne da...
Verlierst du den Reflektor mit prüfnummer hast du streng genommen auch ein Problem...

Ja auch die Aufkleber sind nicht Rennleitungskonform, gehen aber nicht so schnell verloren

Und nein meine Räder sind alle nicht StVO konform und werden es auch nicht werden... kenne keine klick Pedale mit Reflektoren...  und ebenfalls kommen keine fixen Reflektoren ans Bike.. dennoch wird man mir im Straßen Verkehr, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit z.b.,  nicht nachsagen können übersehbar zu sein...


----------



## trauntaler (26. Januar 2018)

Erstmal fertig: 



 

andere Reifen kommen dann noch irgendwann...


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Mai 2019)

Schönen ersten Mai,
ich bräuchte ganz dringen Eure Hilfe, vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Gabel, oder noch eine zu viel ?

ich wollte heute das 20" KTM Wild Thing für meine Tochter zusammenstecken, da habe ich gemerkt dass der Cantisockel der AMP abgebrochen ist.
ich denke mal eine starre Gabel reicht aus, vielleicht sogar eine Carbon Gabel ?

Wäre dankbar für Links und Tipps


Sattel bin ich gerade am kürzen eines China Spider Sattels und Antriebsseite der Kurbel muss ich auch noch von der Farbe befreien und polieren

Gruß Karsten


----------



## octane1967 (1. Mai 2019)

Bei den Starrgabeln habe ich mit Alu bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht, meine eigene Carbongabel am 29er hat derartige Resonanzen mit der Scheibenbremse, dass ich definitiv keine Klingel brauche. Insofern: Wenn du Alu in 20" bekommst - zuschlagen.


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Mai 2019)

ich denke auch, dass Carbon nicht so gut ist, das Fahrrad wird doch öfter mal umfallen, oder an der Hauswand verschrammelt

Habe mich für die Kania Gabel entschieden, denke mal die passt ganz gut ins Gasamtbild, vielleicht komme ich mit der Gabel sogar auf 9,0 auf der Waage ?


----------



## SuperiorF40 (4. Mai 2019)

Es ist nicht alles „Gold“ was glänzt, anbei ein paar Bilder vom 
neuesten Alu-Raw Aufbau.

Rahmen: Orbea 29Zoll, Größe:16
Gabel: Recon Gold 29Zoll
LRS: ZTR Crest 27,5 tubeless

Gesamtgewicht sind 10,2kg, mit 
einer Kofferwaage gemessen.
Budget: unter 700€.


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Juni 2019)

Gudn,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage, ist hier jemand, der solche Gabelsitzringe dreht ?






Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Juni 2019)

Hi Leute ,  da mein Junior jetzt ein größeres Bike hat brauchen wir einige Teile nicht mehr .... einen Cube Rahmen  mit 36cm Sattelrohr Höhe, eine SID Race Dual Air mit qr und 17cm Schaft und nen Kcnc Lenker... würde alles für schmalen Taler abgeben ....

Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## RaidenX (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Moment am überlegen was ich meinem großen als nächstes für ein Bike kaufe/aufbaue...
Aktuell fährt er noch ein 16Zoll KU Bike was ihm jedoch zu klein wird/ist.
Deshalb bin ich aktuell am suchen nach nem 20Zoll Bike und bin am überlegen ob es schon ein Fully sein soll...
Natürlich fahren wir aktuell noch keine sehr schwierigen Sachen, jedoch möchte er immer viel lieber ab in den Wald und auf die Schotterwege als auf Radwegen fahren. Wo es dann halt aktuell aber wenn es zu steinig wird mit den kleinen Reifen auch schnell keinen Spaß mehr für ihn macht...
Deshalb als erstes mal schön das es auf 20Zoll geht.? Aber jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage, macht hier bei den Kidies mit ihren 20-25 KG ein Fully schon Sinn? Arbeiten die Hinterbauten/Dämpfer hier auch schon gut oder ist das alles eher ein bisschen Show?
Angeschaut hatte ich mir bis jetzt mal so die Richtung Propain Frechdax oder Norco Fluid...
Und die selbe Frage gilt dann auch für die Gabel, funktionieren die wirklich schon vernünftig bei solchen Fahrer(leicht)gewichten?

MfG Sebastian


----------



## octane1967 (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Raiden, ich habe meine Töchter selbst mit dem ersten 26"-Rahmen (RH 38) noch mit Alu-Starrgabel fahren lassen, dafür aber mit Disc Bremsen. Unter 40 kg Fahrergewicht funktionieren vernünftige Gabeln gar nicht und sind nur totes Gewicht. Du glaubst nicht, was die Kids mit den "Double-Hardtails" für einen geschmeidigen Fahrstil lernen! Bei meiner Großen (wird bald 20) ist natürlich längst eine Federgabel drauf, aber da muss ich mich mit dem Fully schon manchmal strecken, um vorne zu bleiben. Und die "Kleine" (13, aber fast 170 groß) wird auch immer schneller.


----------



## MrHyde (11. November 2019)

@RaidenX ich war der Meinung, dass Kinder keine Federgabel brauchen, und dass es nichts wichtigeres gibt als Gewichtsersparnis. Jetzt hat mein Sohn (9) seit 1 Jahr ein 24er E-Bike mit Federgabel und 2,6“ Reifen und ich denke anders. Er knallt damit über die Isartrails und Schotter und freut sich einen Keks. Seine Hände und Schultern ermüden nicht so schnell, wenn die Gabel schon mal das Gröbste wegschluckt. 
beim 20er würde ich noch immer voll auf Gewicht optimieren, beim 24er wohl jetzt auf Federgabel gehen, auch ohne E. Das nächste Bike beim Knirps wird ein 650B Fully, wieder mit E.


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2019)

Sehr sinnvoll, ein Knirps mit Ebike.


----------



## MrHyde (11. November 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvoll, ein Knirps mit Ebike.


Also, äh, ja? 
Vermutlich nicht für jedes Kind, aber wenn du keinen totalen Draufgänger hast und es langsam angehen lässt ist das absolut genial. Sogar ein Plus an Sicherheit, weil er bei schwierigen Passagen nich verhungert undmit beiden Füßen auf den Pedalen umkippt. Leichtes E-Bike unter 16kg, Sohn wiegt 34kg, macht irre Spaß und wir hatten nicht eine einzige kritische Situation.
Wir haben auch noch ein Federleicht, das ist auch prima, aber sicherer ist er auf dem E-Semi-Fatty unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (12. November 2019)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Also, äh, ja?
> Vermutlich nicht für jedes Kind, aber wenn du keinen totalen Draufgänger hast und es langsam angehen lässt ist das absolut genial. Sogar ein Plus an Sicherheit, weil er bei schwierigen Passagen nich verhungert undmit beiden Füßen auf den Pedalen umkippt. Leichtes E-Bike unter 16kg, Sohn wiegt 34kg, macht irre Spaß und wir hatten nicht eine einzige kritische Situation.
> Wir haben auch noch ein Federleicht, das ist auch prima, aber sicherer ist er auf dem E-Semi-Fatty unterwegs.



Kann ja jeder machen was er will, und vielleicht habt ihr auch einen guten Grund dass ihr das so entschieden habt! 
Aber generell gebe ich San Andreas erstmal recht. Wenn jetzt die Kids schon auf nem E-Bike hocken finde ich persönlich das extremst traurig, und wenn ich sowas in der freien Wildbahn erblicke kann ich nicht anders als bemitleidenswert dreinzublicken. Habe selbst zwei Jungs, nie im Leben würde ich denen so ein Ding kaufen.   Die zivilisierte Gesellschaft schiesst halt inzwischen in so vielen Dingen den Vogel ab ...


----------



## RaidenX (12. November 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvoll, ein Knirps mit Ebike.


Ich finde das auch nicht so unpraktisch. Ich ziehe meinen großen aktuell bei längeren Touren noch mit einem Tow Whee die Berge hoch. Denke jetzt mit dem 20Zoll Rädchen und seinen 20kg geht das noch, aber soo lange mache ich das auch nicht mehr mit...
Da ich ich aktuell noch kein E-Bike hab und mein großer sehr gerne längere Touren fährt ist der Gedanke für längere Touren nicht so abwegig. Vor allem hier bei uns in den Mittelgebirgen wo es halt echt ständig auf und ab geht. Alternative wäre kürzere Touren mit wahrscheinlich weniger Spaß für Papa und Kind... Aber mal sehen, so weit bin ich ja noch nicht.


----------



## LockeTirol (13. November 2019)

Also ich fahre selbst auch gerne mit dem Ebike - neben CC, Enduro und Rennrad. Es macht halt einfach Spaß und ich überlege meinem Sohn auch ein Custom Ebike aufzubauen. Ich finde es kommt immer auf die Dosis an. Wenn zusätzlich zu den normalen Rädern auch Ebike gefahren wird, dann ist das nicht schlimm.


----------



## MrHyde (8. Februar 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Also ich fahre selbst auch gerne mit dem Ebike - neben CC, Enduro und Rennrad. Es macht halt einfach Spaß und ich überlege meinem Sohn auch ein Custom Ebike aufzubauen. Ich finde es kommt immer auf die Dosis an. Wenn zusätzlich zu den normalen Rädern auch Ebike gefahren wird, dann ist das nicht schlimm.


Eben, er fährt im Alltag täglich ohne und auch sonst meistens. Ich will auch wirklich nicht missionieren, kann man ausprobieren, oder sein lassen. Aber auf ebenen Trails macht der Motor eben Laune, deswegen finde ich das auch nicht verwerflich. Wenn der 35 Kilo Knirps mit einem 9kg Rad unterwegs ist, dann ist das Gewichtsverhältnis so, als müsste ich ein 20kg Eisenschwein über den Trail prügeln. Will man das? Da es keine 4,5kg Bikes gibt, kompensiert der Motor eben. Er macht natürlich mehr als das, ok, und ist dann eine Extraportion Gaudi. 
Zur Grundsatzfrage: ich wusste selber nicht, ob Kind auf E-Bike eine gute Idee ist, haben wir auch von Mann zu Mann besprochen, ist ein Test. Sportlichkeit war mir dabei egal, aber bleibt das motorisierte Dingen beherrschbar? Ist der Antrieb ein Risiko? Und das kann ich guten Gewissens beantworten: ungelogen alle Kinder, die bisher auf dem E-Bike saßen, hatten die Unterstützung innerhalb von <2 Minuten voll im Griff, Jungs wie Mädels. Fast unspektakulär einfach zu fahren. Bis man im Gelände richtig mit dem Motor zusammenarbeitet, vergehen dann ein paar Sessions, klar.


----------



## spicy-doc (12. Februar 2020)

Gepimptes Haibike


----------



## Schibbl (12. Februar 2020)

Der Sitzwinkel wirkt flacher als der Lenkwinkel. Die Tretlagerhöhe verlangt nach einer Leiter zum Aufsteigen. Ich würde sagen, die Gabel ist viel zu lang. Das Fahrverhalten wird für ein Kind durch den hohen Schwerpunkt zu kippelig sein und wenig Vertrauen vermitteln.


----------



## spicy-doc (13. Februar 2020)

sieht so aus. aber er hat richtig Spass damit...Gabel von 80 bis 120mm , bei Bild auf 120 mm.  Die 2.4 Reifen nur für Photo und Fun...


----------



## Schibbl (13. Februar 2020)

Eigentlich richtig. Spaß soll er am Radfahren haben. Wenn es nach dem ganzen Geometrie-Gedöns gehen würde, hätten wir nie Radfahren lernen können ?


----------



## spicy-doc (14. Februar 2020)




----------



## KIV (7. April 2020)

Pyrobikes 20s für meinen Neffen, gerade noch rechtzeitig zu Ostern fertig geworden. Die Farben knallen im Original deutlich mehr... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillischote (7. April 2020)

Gehört der Zugabgang der Gripshift echt über den Bremshebel? sieht sehr komisch aus...

so kenn ich es.


			https://www.bike-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/5_e02768a73a.jpeg


----------



## KIV (7. April 2020)

Danke für den Tipp. Mag sein, ich hab ewig keine verbaut - sonst nur Trigger. Probiere ich nachher mal aus, ist ja schnell gemacht.
Aber irgendwie hat mich die Form zu der Ausrichtung animiert... ?

Edith hat kurz an mir gezweifelt. Aber Herr Fischer verbaut die offensichtlich auch so:


----------



## mpirklbauer (7. April 2020)

Hab für meine Vierjährige jetzt ein Superior Racer XC 20 günstig gekauft.
Leider ist ein 40er Kettenblatt drauf, was wohl die Beinchen etwas überfordert.
Wo kauft ihr aktuell die Kurbeln für Kinderräder?









						RACER XC 20
					

Check the 2017 SUPERIOR BIKES collection highlights. Brand new full suspension carbon race gun TEAM XF29 ISSUE, hardtail TEAM 29 ISSUE and lot more #ALWAYSRACE!




					superiorbikes.eu


----------



## Kati (7. April 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Hab für meine Vierjährige jetzt ein Superior Racer XC 20 günstig gekauft.
> Leider ist ein 40er Kettenblatt drauf, was wohl die Beinchen etwas überfordert.
> Wo kauft ihr aktuell die Kurbeln für Kinderräder?
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das interessanteste Angebot sind die von Kubikes. Für 35€ bekommst du da schon ein NW Kettenblatt. Entweder 28 oder 30 Zähne zur Auswahl


----------



## KIV (7. April 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Hab für meine Vierjährige jetzt ein Superior Racer XC 20 günstig gekauft.
> Leider ist ein 40er Kettenblatt drauf, was wohl die Beinchen etwas überfordert.
> Wo kauft ihr aktuell die Kurbeln für Kinderräder?
> 
> ...


Und falls Du noch etwas optimieren willst: Vielleicht gibt’s bei Kubikes auch ne passende Gabel. HiTen hört sich stark nach ca. 1,2kg aufwärts an, da kann man für überschaubaren Einsatz richtig viel Gewicht rausholen - falls Du das vorhaben solltest...


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. April 2020)

KIV schrieb:


> Und falls Du noch etwas optimieren willst: Vielleicht gibt’s bei Kubikes auch ne passende Gabel. HiTen hört sich stark nach ca. 1,2kg aufwärts an, da kann man für überschaubaren Einsatz richtig viel Gewicht rausholen - falls Du das vorhaben solltest...


Gewicht reduzieren steht auf jeden Fall im Plan.
Wollte mal schauen was aus Carbon so vom Chinamann gibt.
Gabel, Lenker usw. hatte ich da im Kopf.
Nachdem das Rad für zwei Kindergenerationen her halten muss würd sich der Invest schon auszahlen.
Wenn meine Tochter raus gewachsen ist, wird es für meinen Sohn genau passen.


----------



## MrHyde (16. April 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Gewicht reduzieren steht auf jeden Fall im Plan.
> Wollte mal schauen was aus Carbon so vom Chinamann gibt.


Aus Carbon gibt’s beim Chinamann keine vernünftige Cantilever Gabel, nur Disc. Meines Wissens. 
Ich hätte eventuell noch eine 500g Alugabel in raw übrig.


----------



## mpirklbauer (16. April 2020)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Aus Carbon gibt’s beim Chinamann keine vernünftige Cantilever Gabel, nur Disc. Meines Wissens.
> Ich hätte eventuell noch eine 500g Alugabel in raw übrig.


Mit V-Brakeaufnahme?
Mach bitte mal Fotos mit Einbaumaß und so.
Danke!


----------



## MrHyde (17. April 2020)

So sieht die Gabel im Rahmen aus (Originalbeitrag hier. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-die-bikes-eurer-kleinen-galerie.558817/post-14077107)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (17. April 2020)

Was würdest du haben wollen?

Hat wer eine Empfehlung für einen 6 fach Schalthebel der für Kinderhände passt?
Schaltwerk ist ein Shimano Tourney.
7fach ginge zur Not auch.
Glaub die Kleine hat zu wenig Kraft für den Gripshift

Hat sich erledigt, hab eine alten 7fach zuhause gefunden.


----------



## Dr.Hillibilly (1. Juli 2021)

Ich möchte hier auch mal meinen 24er Aufbau vorstellen. Basis ist ein Lapierre PR24 Rahmen. Der Rest ist zusammengekauft bei Kleinanzeigen und Co. Knapp 9,9 kg und 450€:


 
Die Kurbellänge ist etwas grenzwertig (150mm) aber da suche ich noch oder werde diese mal kürzen.


----------

